# First Time IVF ~ Starting treatment October/November



## Martha Moo

Hi Ladies

*This thread is for ladies starting their first IVF or ICSI Treatment throughout October and November Only
*
Donna


----------



## Crimsonrose

Just found out I'm starting IVF beginning of October, this will be my first ever cycle

Is there anyone out there?


----------



## Dreamer21

Hi crimson rose - there's a fair few of us on the October November 2012 cycle buddies who you could join. We're a mixture, some of us have had ivf and are ready to have another go or FET. Some are just starting out. We can help you out and give you some tips xxxxxx


----------



## Hannah)))))

Hi Ladies 
Hopefully we are starting around the same time.I have a doctor appointment next tow weeks. I'm nervous , scared and I don't have enough information about  the journey.


----------



## cfb107

Hi ladies we are doing our first cycle in November. I am on the October/November thread and saw on there that there is a first timers thread... So hello! Hopefully there will be lots more of us soon!!!


----------



## Annie01

Hello all!

We've had our first appointment and will most likely be starting our first round of IVF at the very start of October.

Mixed feelings if I'm honest - on the one hand I guess we kind of hoped we wouldn't get to this stage (can I be this honest? Does anyone else feel like this?... We went through three rounds of IUI - and although it wasn't too bad - we did really hope that they would work and sort of blocked out the IVF thoughts ).  But we're getting our heads round and thinking positively 

I'll gladly pass on any information or tips I find out along the way to help us all this journey.

xx


----------



## Charlotte022

I have my treatment planning app on the 10th sept so hoping to join you all on your journeys good luck to every one trying x


----------



## cfb107

Hi again Annie   we see each other everywhere! I like it  

Let us know how your appointment goes Charlotte! Sending you   and   for it


----------



## Annie01

Hey cfb  Hope all is good with you hon xxx


----------



## Lisa139

Hi Everyone,

Will be starting our first round of ICSI (using donor sperm) when my September cycle begins.  I'll be on the lp so won't start down regging until Oct.  Am mostly nervous about it all but there's a bit of excitement too.  We've had many failed IUIs so hoping our luck and all of yours goes our way!


----------



## Wanna waddle

Hi there ladies,

We should be starting our first cycle of IVF (fingers crossed) in October/November. I'm just waiting for my AMH results to come in so our doctor can decide my meds then we can have our chat&plan and hopefully get started.

Annie01 - I know exactly the feeling. We had our hopes on the clomid working for us, but no such luck. There was the option of us doing IUI next, but the chances of pregnancy are so much higher with IVF, that we decided to go for it. I always saw IVF as the last resort, and now we're there I'm already thinking about it not working and where we'll go from there. It's terrible that I have no PMA at the mo, not a good way to start things off   hopefully ill be more positive once my AMH results are back.

Anyway   to you all xxx


----------



## cfb107

Hi* Lisa* and *Wanna Waddle* (great name!) 



> now we're there I'm already thinking about it not working and where we'll go from there. It's terrible that I have no PMA at the mo, not a good way to start things off


*Wanna Waddle* this is exactly how I feel! I'm already jumping ahead to how I'll cope if it doesn't work out, and hoping we would get approved for adoption. Madness!

What I would say is don't be too hard on yourself for not having a PMA, it's totally natural given all you've been through. In fact I think we'd all be pretty unusual if given all the things that have come up against us to get to this point, we were still 100% confident and happy. Be kind to yourself (I know it's easier said than done, I'm trying to at the mo but wondering if I'll ever learn to be!). I'm reading a book called 'Conquering Infertility' by Alice Domar at the moment, would really recommend it for a lack of PMA, it's the best book I've read on IVF/infertility so far.

*AFM*, a bit about my story...

At 8 I was diagnosed as a carrier of a rare chromosomal disorder called a translocation. I was also diagnosed with PCOS at 20 (never had regular periods, lucky to get 3/4 a year). I then decided I wanted to find out what the translocation meant so got referred to a genetic counsellor. She told me my odds were 1/2 having a pregnancy that would be disabled and most likely miscarry. There's about a 1/10 chance (I think!) that that pregnancy would carry to term and produce a severely disabled child. However, for all that's what the stats say, my great-granny had 3/6 disabled children and all died very young.

I found a support group for people with my particular translocation, so we've been able to find out a lot more about what life is like for these kids, and their parents, and make an informed decision. My husband found about a procedure we could do called IVF PGD, and he found out that the funding policy for PGD has recently changed in the East Midlands to be a lot more generous, so we started the referral process last year, and here we are!!

If this doesn't work I think we will look into adoption, but I'm sure you don't need me to tell you how desperately I want this to work!!! We can't afford to self-fund any treatment (if PGD doesn't work they would recommend donor eggs), so got all my fingers and toes crossed for this!


----------



## Crimsonrose

Hi everyone

*SaraMohammed* - Good luck with the appointment, I didn't really know a lot about it tbh and was something I didn't really think of much until I was told I would have to have it, I dunno I just thought they would be another way, tablets, etc.. so anyway done some research and got some books and pretty much getting to grips with things now, injections, EC then implantation, the nurse will also answer any questions you have, and will explain everything with regards to your medication and you can always ask questions here too should they be anything that's playing with your mind, we are all in the same boat so we can learn about it together

*Annie01* - I have mixed feelings also, it changes from day to day, some days I just want to sack it all and I think omg what am I doing, some days I am excited about starting, some days I am angry why this is happening to me when my friends only have to look at their DH to get a BFP!! I went to the hospital today for a colposcopy, got abnormal cells which they are keeping an eye on which could get on the way of my IVF should they have got worse, biopsy results will determine that which I should have in a couple of weeks, was sat in the waiting room with lots of epecting mums and families awaiting their scans, I just had to grin a bare it, but inside I felt like screaming, don't worry you are not alone! I am hoping to start first week of October too, fingers and toes crossed!!

Where is everyone from?


----------



## Annie01

Hello everyone,

Hope you are all ok.

I took a big step today and told my (male) boss about the IVF - his first day in the job bless him! He asked me if there was anything I wanted to discuss that was coming up over the next couple of months - so I seized the opportunity and went for it! Don't ask me why but I got a bit teary in the lead up (no-one else really knows so it's a big deal telling people and I often feel I don't want to preempt anything if that makes sense) but his first reaction was 'how tough when so many girls in the team have got pregnant in the past couple of years'.. God love that man! 

So feel that pressure has gone off a bit not - just hope he keeps his promises of taking some of the work load off and letting me work from home every now and again. I travel with work so did need to tell him - but do feel better for doing so 

*Crimsonrose* - I'm from Nottinghamshire - and having treatment at Care - where *cfb * is as well  Where abouts are you? I went to the QMC for my IUI rounds - and they often chucked us it the waiting rooms full of Mums to Be and beaming Dads - not an easy one is it.

*Wanna Waddle * - ditto with your feelings hon. I think you're doing the right thing going straight to IVF - IUI was such a roller coaster in terms of emotions (and hormones my DH would say  ) I think cut all that out if you can and go straight for the IVF.

Although I have to be honest and say I'm still   we get a natural BFP before we start the IVF - but hey ho 

xx
Ps - Does anyone else have the potential to be a hermit these days? Our whole group of friends either have small kids/ babies, pregnant or actively trying (I find myself watching if they are drinking wine or not when we are out - sad but true!) so I'm thinking that staying in is the new going out! And that avoidance is the key - nearly 2 years down the line and I still get upset when some-one tells me they are pregnant - DP will never understand this fact as much as I try to explain 

xx

xx


----------



## cfb107

*Crimsonrose* - I'm in Leicestershire and having treatment at Care Nottingham.

*Annie* - Well done for telling your boss! That's very brave, definitely the right thing to do, well done you.

Also - yes I am a hermit, some days I find it hard to go out just to walk my dog at the moment!


----------



## Wanna waddle

Morning ladies,

Cfb - oh I'm so glad to know I'm not alone in my thoughts, I feel I'm going  sometimes. I guess it's true what you say, you can't go through all of this and be 100% positive, but it would be nice to manage 20% positive 

Sounds like you've been through an awful lot honey  you poor thing. I'll be keeping my fingers and toes crossed for you too . If you don't mind me asking, what's involved in IVF PGD?

Ps, glad you like the name . You gotta be light hearted and keep smiling through all of this.

Crimsonrose - I'm from Kent and having IVF treatment at the Chaucer in Canterbury. We had all our initial testing at the Medway maritime hospital and every time we would have the pleasure of being surrounded by expecting parents, it sucked 

Annie - well done for telling your boss and I'm so pleased he responded so well to it. I'm rather lucky as my boss made me redundant . It actually turned out to be the best thing for me and DH. At that point we'd been trying for just over a year and looking for a way to reduce my stress levels. Now I'm playing housewife, maintain our home and focusing on us having a family and we're both happier for it.

Sounds like you had a rough ride with the IUI . I was just scared that time was running out and afraid of the heartbreak that comes every time af shows, so we went for IVF and our doctor thought it the best choice for us. I do wonder if IUI might have been better, but the decision has been made and I'm gonna stick with it. I change my mind every day .

I so hope you do get a nice surprise BFP in the meantime. That would be wonderful and you do always hear of those stories of people waiting for their IVF cycle to begin and ta da, there's a BFP. It's good to keep that positive thinking.

And yes, I'm a hermit too. All my friends have kids, in fact they all have 2 or more so I've very much fallen behind in the reproduction game. I'm at my happiest when I'm hidden away from the world. I don't have to pretend to be over the moon with the next pregnancy announcement or put on happy smiles when they're discussing the funny things their little ones do. This way I get to sulk in private and talk to the cats as if they're my kids  see I've gone .

Cfb - i know that feeling, I cried yesterday because I couldn't face going out to tesco to do the weekly shop 

Hope everyone is doing well and having a good week, take care xxx


----------



## ttc79

hi ladies , ok if i join this thread. 
Hoping everyone is well and looking forward to the journey ahead.  . This is a great forum with lots of support and advice available as everyone going through the same journeys so each know who others are feeling . 

Afm - I am waiting on oct af so that can start this process again as cycle was abandoned last month due to poor response to drugs(level to low) - were being causious due to my high amh but turned out to be too cautious therefore to wait 3 months n go again   
  to everyone x


----------



## cfb107

Hi *ttc* and welcome 

*Wanna Waddle* PGD is where they screen the embryos for the chromosome abnormalities before implanting. 50% of my embryos should be affected by the translocation, but the PGD dr told us most women have 30-40% abnormal embryos anyway (spontaneous), so we are hoping for a high number - they like at least 8 for PGD! - and I am only hoping for one unaffected good quality embryo. That would be lovely. A lot of PGD cycles end with no viable embryos, that's my main worry.

And also I talk to the dog like he's my kid while I'm being a hermit  great minds! I'm not working at the moment either.

Hope you're all having a good week xxx


----------



## Wanna waddle

Welcome ttc - sorry to hear you had to have a cycle abandoned, it must have been so disheartening. I'm waiting on my AMH results to come back at the moment. My FSH is slightly raised at 9.7 and because I'm considered small the DR wants to wait for AMH results before deciding on the plan of action. I guess it's best, but I hate the waiting. I hope you have a better response this time.

Cfb - as if this journey isn't stressful enough, you have that added worry on top of it all . Life can be so unkind at times. I really do hope you get some viable embies my dear 

SNAP  great minds indeed . Sometimes it's lovely to know there are other woman out there that are going through this in a similar way to yourself. Makes me feel a little more normal . I would love a dog, but with 6 cats (yes, I'm one of those  cat ladies) my DH has put his foot down. That man would do anything for me but he has to draw the line somewhere 

To the rest of you lovely ladies,  I hope your all well and take care xxx


----------



## Annie01

Morning Ladies, 

Hope you're all ok - loving this sunshine  

Wanna Waddle - just read your post and I'm in a very similar situation to you in the fact that I'm really slight - consultant said she needs to be really careful with my medication.  Had a real struggle putting on the weight (been skinny all my life - always done lots of running and sports - had to cut all that out and eat constantly for 2 months - may sound great but wasn't really to be honest but hey ho!) but up to a BMI of 19 now which is good news as anything below they wouldn't let us do the IVF.  She did talk about the risk of OHSS a lot - which is why they need to monitor the medication well.  Are they saying the same thing at your clinic?  I got my AMH results there and then - can they not tell you over the phone to stop the waiting?

Hi to everyone else xxx


----------



## Wanna waddle

Annie - wow that's exactly the same as me and yes my clinic Is saying the same. I've always been small and have always put it down to it being natural for me. I used to love running, jogging, walking and generally keeping myself on the go, but the DRS said I was underweight as my BMI was 17. They did blame my fertility issues on the weight, which was really frustrating as my cycles were much better when I was smaller, but, like you said, they won't even look at you for IVF unless your BMI is at least 19. I've had to stop any form of exercise (even over doing the housework and gardening ) and up my food intake which is horrible. Feels like I'm forcing food down me and I feel much more unhealthy for it. By the time I had my consultation at the IVF clinic my BMI was up to 20 (I did slouch a bit when he did my height ). It's taken me a year to get the weight on and they want me to keep putting more weight on , I hate it and I've never felt so unhealthy. It is nice to finally find someone who is having the same issue as I am. Most people laugh and joke about how easy it is to put the pounds on.

Apparently the AMH test had to be sent to Scotland to be done  and my DR said it would take 2-3 weeks for my results. According to some women at the same clinic as me, they've received the results either straight away or in about a week or so. Its been a week and a half and I've been glued to my letter box for the last week . The waiting is the worst
Xxx


----------



## ttc79

thanks wanna waddle  . no be too long for your results to come through , i was told up to 6 weeks but mine were through within 2 , and then the journey begins  . Am hoping for better response this time as starting on higher dose  & know what to expect this time around. 

take care xx


----------



## cfb107

*Wanna waddle* - I would very much like 5 more dogs (am allergic to cats)... But hubby won't let me have any more, how mean is that  I made him promise that if we don't end up with a child he will let me have as many dogs as I like, not sure I trust him on it though!!

*WW and Annie* - With PCOS and underactive thyroid I have the complete opposite problem to you!! Both tend to pile on the pounds. My BMI has always been healthy but due to my body frustrations I had an eating disorder/exercise obsession a few years ago and my BMI was underweight... Healthy for some but not for me, sadly I think I am just designed to have a few chunks ... So now I have to tread a fine line, making sure I eat healthily and exercise a good amount (I daren't do any hi-impact any longer for fear of triggering it so the dog gets long walks!!), but don't overeat/under-exercise. It's a nightmare! Glad to know I'm not alone


----------



## Wanna waddle

Morning ladies, hope you're all well,

ttc - that wasn't too long to wait for your test results then. I'm hoping I'll hear something about mine this week . It must put you a little more at ease knowing what to expect. I'm having to have a trial ET before we get started. I had a hysteroscopy earlier this year and they had a few issues with my cervix so they want to test a transfer out to make sure there won't be any issues when it comes to the real thing. I kinda like this idea because when it matters, I'll know what to expect and hopefully be that little bit more relaxed.

Cfb - I've put my request for a puppy in already too , I've already warned DH that if this doesn't work I'd like a husky or maybe a pug or both . He's not convinced the cats will be up for it though 

The weight game with fertility tends to take over your life  and it feels so unfair. We are what we are. It can't be easy to try and be healthy and fit and not take it to extremes. I have an under active thyroid issue too, but I think for me it's hit my fertility hard (took 2 years to get under control), whereas my other female family members who also have under active thyroids struggle with their weight and have kids. It doesn't matter how little they eat, the weight just won't shift. As if this journey isn't hard enough, we have to worry about our weight too 
Xxx


----------



## Annie01

I hear you *wanna waddle*! I'm in exactly the same place as you.. Nurses at the clinic told me to eat pastries, dairy, chocolate and crisps every day! Not exactly baby making diet but what can you do! *Cfb* - its such a fine balance isn't it...

So we got a kitten to try and destress me and take my mind of it all - took a while to convince my DP about it as he really doesn't like cats.. But she is gorgeous! Makes me laugh loads! (DP still not keen though - bless him!) She is off to be neutered next week - then she can off out in to the big wide world! Worried already about letting her out though - how sad is that


----------



## cfb107

Aw *Annie* I'm jealous!!!! Kittens are so lovely, that's just what you need to keep your mind off things, good call to get one now  wish I hadn't got allergic to cats, we always had a cat not a dog growing up. I love my little doggy, it's quite sad but he is my baby (3 today! how the time flies!!), but I would love to get a kitten as well. Your DP will come round, mine has really warmed to the doggy over time and is very soppy with him now. Totally understand your fears about letting her out, they're so small and the world is so big!

*WW* - Huskies are gorgeous!!! If I was allowed a big dog that's what I'd get, they're so lovely. Good choice! We're none of us going to have to get to the new pet stage though, I'm sure of it .

Long may the lovely weather continue! Love taking the dog for long strolls when it's like this, very relaxing


----------



## Wanna waddle

Annie - all the foods we're advised to cut back on hey  i never really ate crisps, now I find myself munching on cheesy puffs . 
Congratulations on the new addition to the family . We have 6 cats now, initially I had 2 indoor cats (used to live in a busy built up area) and DH had 1 indoor cat, so we decided we should get a kitten jointly. We then decided to get 2 kittens instead of one but we ended up with 3 from the same litter  ( long story). I wouldn't be without them, they're our babies and they make us laugh so much. Give it time and I'm sure DP will fall head over heals with the little one 

Cfb - I absolutely adore huskies and they love long walks which would be perfect for me. FX our next family member is of the human variety , for our sanity at least 

Hope everyone enjoys the sunshine and has a lovely weekend xxx


----------



## cfb107

Well ladies my plans for this sunny afternoon are to mow the lawn, clean the kitchen, and take the dog for a long walk! Fun! Has anyone got any exciting plans this weekend?


----------



## Wanna waddle

Nothing exciting for me, just a nice relaxing weekend. Gonna treat ourselves to a Chinese takeaway and watch a movie this evening and maybe go out for a nice long walk tomorrow, yay xxx


----------



## ttc79

hi ladies , hope you are all well . 
wanna waddle and annie - hope you are enjoying the pastries n cheesy puffs etc   my downfall is chocolate & mr kipling fondant fancies at moment  
Cfb - as long as you healthy just think of our "few chunks" as ideal locations for our ivf jabs 
As for our love for our furry friends - none of us will be needing new additions to our families unless it from our baby bumps.


----------



## cfb107

Lol *TTC* I love your thinking! Cushion for the pushin'! (Of the needle that is!)

Well garden is mowed and kitchen is spotless (you have no idea how rare this is for me!!!), taking the dog out now, and then I'm going to treat myself to a pizza this evening, and hubby got a bag of vice versas to share. We watched Avatar last night (finally!), loved it... We'll probably join you WW in watching another movie tonight! I feel a bit bad having breaks from diet but I think if I didn't I'd go mad!! Need a bit of normality!


----------



## Charlotte022

I will let you all know how treatment planning goes, I also told ny manager (male) about going for ivf, even though I own the company I still work there separately but as an assistant manager, it's a male dominated enviroment & I just don't need the stress, i have had an email to say that they want my thyroid levels to new normal before I start ivf I am due for my 6 week blood test on the 24tg but I have been thinking about going early, I want to get a dog a small one though, good luck to every one on this cycle thread x


----------



## Jennyren

Hi Ladies

I think my treatment may be a little ahead of some of you on this thread but there is no September/ October thread so hoping there may be others out there who have just started treatment along with me. I am so excited to be getting started as I was supposed to start in July but it was postponed for 2 months due to a very high AMH level and the doctors wanting to get two months of metformin into my system. 

I am on day 5 of stimms now on Menopur. I had my first scan today after starting so was super anxious to see what was happening in there. It was a good start, I think!! I saw 5 follicles at 10mm. I am high risk OHSS due to the AMH level so have been worried. I do have 15 follicles on each ovary so they are keeping an eye on me. I really do not want to OHSS. My next scan is Wed.


----------



## cfb107

Hi Jenny, and welcome! I'm high OHSS risk as well - my antral follicle count is 70+ - and I'm also on Metformin, started that in June, so I'll be interested to see how you get on. Good luck and please stick around - this sounds like the perfect place for you as there's no Sept/Oct thread xxx sticky babydust to you!


----------



## Wanna waddle

Morning ladies,

How have we all been?

ttc - I did enjoy my cheesy puffs thank you , unfortunately, so does my DH. Not sure I'm pleased about sharing 

cfb - Avatar is a great film, we watched 'A monster in Paris' at the weekend , I'm just a big kid. Don't feel bad about having a break from the dieting my dear, with everything we're putting ourselves through to get our babies it's only fair we get to treat ourselves every now and again. I get the guilts about having a drink, but over time I've allowed myself to indulge in a bottle of wine when my af shows. That way I get to drown my sorrows and feel guilt free during the rest of my cycle.

Charlotte - How are you honey? It took a while for me to finally get my thyroid right, my GP was happy with my dose, but my fertility specialist wasn't, but we got there in the end 

Jenny - Welcome my dear, it's kinda nice to have someone who's a little further ahead, more the merrier I say 

AFM - Well I finally got my AMH results yesterday woohoo, they're at 17.2pmol/l which my Dr thinks will give a good chance of achieving a reasonable ovarian response (his words, not mine ). The letter also says that I'll be doing a long down regulated protocol involving 225 units of Gonal F daily. I have no idea what that means? but I'm so pleased to be moving forward again. I called up the clinic and they've given me the 20 sept to have our chat and plan. I was expecting a date in October so as you can imagine, I was over the moon, in fact I cried  . We were hoping to fit in a mini break before our chat and plan, but with it being just around the corner I'm not so sure, but DH has booked the next 2 weeks off of work so we can have some relaxing time to ourselves before it all starts.
xxx


----------



## MissScarlet

Hi there, it looks like we are now finally going to start treatment in October having originally thought it would be June! Just picked up the drugs today and so ready for next cycle which will be early October - am terrified. I presume this is a normal feeling but quite daunted by all the drugs I have to take, particularly having to inject every morning . I am also worried about how I am going to continue to work during this process - can anyone who has done this before advise on how they felt - should I take some time off?


----------



## Jennyren

Hello

I have to say Wanna Waddle I love your name. It is Fab !!!

My AMH level was a whopping 114 ... eeek!! but hoping so much that I don't OHSS as it would be so gutting to have to freeze my embies (if i get some) and wait for 3 months before transfer. How are you finding the Metformin cfb107? I am on the slow release one but it still REALLY upsets my stomach and I'm sure it has got worse since I started the injections. 

Miss Scarlet - I am a week into the injections and work 9-5, five days a week and I am totally fine for work. Apart from I have to have my jabs in the eve around 7pm, which makes it easier. When my DH and I did the first jab (he does them for me) we were all fingers and thumbs and it took half an hour. A week in we are like pros with a routine and everything, you will be just fine. All being well with my scan tomorrow I introduce a second jab tomorrow (to stop natural ovulation) so double whammy tomorrow for me tomorrow !!


----------



## cfb107

I love Wanna Waddle's name too! It is a good 'un!!!

*Jenny* - I couldn't tolerate 1500mg (I think the consultant increased the dose too quickly tbh, she had me increase by 500mg every 2 days, so I do wonder if I'd be ok on it increasing every 2 weeks as suggested) so am on 1000mg. I find that fine but do wonder if it does anything. Have been on it since June. How long have you been on it? Oh and I am on normal, not ER. I've not had my AMH levels done yet, do wonder how high they will be . Is it taken by blood test? And have you had your antral follicle count done? It's taken from a vaginal scan.

Does anybody know whether all clinics do AMH? I've heard it around so much but never had a mention of it from my clinic.

*Miss Scarlet* - We are a couple of months behind where we were supposed to be too. It's really rubbish having to wait isn't it. The GP found anaemia so we had to wait until my iron levels were back up.

*WW* - Fab news about your appointment and results! So happy for you!!! Bet you can't wait now! I'm on a short protocol so can't help you with the drugs I'm afraid.

We watched The Switch on Saturday night, don't know if anyone's seen it but it has Jennifer Aniston in and is about a sperm mix-up during an IUI treatment. Tbh that's 2 hours of my life I'm never getting back! I don't like Jennifer Aniston in anything other than Friends though so might just be her putting me off. That or I was spoiled by how good Avatar was!

Sounds like a fab idea having a couple of weeks with your hubby! Lovely!!

*Charlotte* - We have a little dog, highly recommend them . Ours is a miniature poodle. He's not very 'poodley' though, he's just like any other dog. We love him. I'm going for my thyroid check this week, the last blood test came back without a result (?!?) so hopefully this one will be normal. The GP increased my thyroxine dose in the spring, and then the consultant increased it again, as she said optimum fertility level is lower.

*Afm* I am over half-way through my pill pack now, had a lot of side effects with this pill (Microgynon) which i didn't have with my last one (Loestrin). I'm bleeding constantly so hubby and I haven't had much 'intimate' time, my boobs are giant and sore, I'm craving sweet things a lot more, and I think I might be more grumpy, although hubby would probably be the one to answer that! So all in all looking forward to next week when I can finish it.

Can't believe how quickly this is all going! It seems to go quickly and slowly at the same time!

Hubby is graduating from his PhD next Tuesday so booked a week off with the idea that we could go away for a few days. But of course his new department have decided to have their annual get-together on the Thursday, and my mum's decided that Friday is the only day we can go and get her dog (we're looking after him while she goes on holiday and she lives a 2 hour drive away). So we're thinking we'll just do some day trips to the Peak District with the dog on the days we do have. Looking forward to having him to myself a bit, and also to his graduation day coz I get to dress up and his parents are taking us for a meal to our favourite gastro pub to celebrate. Nom nom nom!


----------



## Jennyren

Hi ladies

I just got back from my second scan and feeling disheartened. I only had 3 follicles over 13mm so he is increasing my does of menopur to hopefully give them a boost, so fingers crossed for Fridays scan. PLUS I have been an angel diet wise for this past week so I develop super eggs but getting so fed up, want to eat and drink everything I shouldn't today. Am off to the cinema this evening so think I will treat myself to two scoops of Ben and Jerry's, it's not going to make my eggs shrink back up or anything !!! or at least I hope not.

Jenny - I have been on metformin for just over two months, I asked what it was for and was told it was to improve egg quality so guess we will have to see how good my eggs are after collection to know if it has done anything. I jumped in the deep end starting on 1500mg and stayed on it. Maybe that is why I have such an upset stomach all the time !! Yes your AMH is taken by blood, but i have not had an AFC done.... i don't think I have anyway.

WW - I quite liked the Switch but I have a slightly unhealthy obsession with pregnancy films. Back up plan, What to expect when your expecting, Knocked up, you name it i have seen it....!! I don't know why, morbid curiosity maybe. Have you seen Maybe Baby? It's a British comedy about infertility, it's really good. Came out about ten years ago.

AFM - I feel your pain, Microgynon is awful !! I agreed to go on it for one month when I thought it would just be the *one month* but when treatment was postponed I refused to continue and insisted they switch me back to Yasmin, which I had taken for years without issue. Like you I had terrible side effects, it is a horrible pill.


----------



## MissScarlet

Thanks Ladies

JennyRen - interested to hear about the diet - are you eating particular food to help egg growth, if so what do you recommend? I did hear that eating a lot of dairy was good for you so Ben and Jerrys is recommended!!Also eating lots of super foods (berries etc)

cfb107 - we were originally delayed due to lost paperwork and then further tests for DH meant that we had to wait another two months for a new appointment! Anyway glad to be finally about to start.

Feeling less terrified today and getting more excited


----------



## Marcelle Spiteri

hello i am going to start ivf during this cycle too. any one has problems with high TNF please cause mine is still very high after taking humira and intralipid and i am a bit worried


----------



## Jennyren

Hello Marcelle Spiteri. What stage are you at with your treatment? sorry to be a pain but what is TNF?

Miss Scarlet - Yes the diet is supposed to improve egg quality. You do this while your having your jabs, my clinic told me to do this it is straight from the horses mouth. So protein with every meal,i printed a list of high protein food from the internet. Lots of eggs and milk. Also plenty of water to stop OHSS. I am on 2L of water a day plus an isotonic drink, glass of pom juice to help my uterine lining thicken and 2 big glasses of milk a day. I am weeing a lot !!!


----------



## Haley118

Hi all, I have been reading through this post and having a peek at your journey.  I will be starting with injections at the very end of Sept, so going into October.  For us this has happened quite quickly, I am unsure as to why when I see how long some of you have been waiting.  We were referred to the hopsital in June 12 and then on to fertility clinic, so not bad at all.  

I have injection training on the 24th September   slightly nervous but just want to get on with things and see what happens.  We have 1 PCT funded IVF     I so hope we are successful. 

I have high FSH and DH has very poor morphology and low mortility.  Bless his heart.  We will be having IVF and ICSI.  I received the medication pack yesterday, crikey, there are loads of drugs and needles.  We were told that we would never conceive naturally and while that was a shock and dissappointment, it could have been a lot worse, I have a friend who had to have a full hyterectomy at 30 due to cervical cancer and for her there is no chance and that keeps me real about this whole journey.  

The consultant at the fertility clinic gave us a 40% chance of success, that is 40% more chance than what we have now - bring it on  

Love and luck to you all - look forward to following your journey.


----------



## ttc79

hi ladies
how are you all ? all excited about starting this journey 
Haley118 -  injections are not as bad as you imagine . i was able to do them myself no probs  so try not to worry .One of mine was a self inject pen /other i  had to make up the mix (proper needle style )
Miss scarlett - just try to find a suitable time that you can stick to for the duration of your jabs. i was doing mine at 5am before going to work and the other at 10pm - but no sure if different drugs have different timeslot to adhere to. 
Wanna waddle - hope you still enjoying your cheesy puffs   - you get your results back ?

afm - i just waiting on october af then start again, reading through your posts i come to realise that my Amh level is quite low compared to some yet i was told there was a chance of me  over stimming therefore given low dose . 

take care xx


----------



## fluffy73

Hi Ladies
i am also starting IVF go tomorrow for my scan and if all going well the start of my injections.  I am terrified.  I am so scared about going in for the e/c? anyone else feeling the same!


----------



## binmore

were starting ivf week on tuesday bit worried about the injections has anyone had any side affects im going to the Exeter Hosptial dr west


----------



## binmore

think im having a scan to as its all to do with planning and there showing us how to us the injections scared


----------



## cfb107

Lots of newbies! Welcome *Marcelle, Haley, Fluffy, and Binmore*  lots of luck and baby dust to you all!!

*Jenny* - glad I'm not the only one having problems with Microgynon, it is horrible... I wonder why the fertility clinics seem to love it so much?

*Fluffy* - I'm already having anxiety dreams about the EC!!!! This is just me being a drama queen though . It will all be alright on the night as they say, think how many ladies have been before us xxx

*Afm*, I finish my Pill pack this week, then I'll be waiting about 6 weeks before I start stims (taking a drug called Norethisterone in the meantime). Can't believe how quickly the Pill's gone by, it will be here in no time.

Had quite a nice week, been enjoying the weather being a bit better! The dog's had some good walks


----------



## dumbwing07

Hiya Everyone

im currently cycling, finish my meds beginning of november then have to have a scan before my FET. 
7 Embryos frozen and waiting for us!
Infertile due to genetics and no other issues so far, all is going well but scared and feel abit alone!


----------



## Jennyren

Sounds like everyones jabs are fast approaching and anxiety is setting in. 

I am 12 days into the jabs and it is fine, you pick it up within a few days. I have another scan tomorrow and hoping to get the green light for the trigger shot and have egg collection on Wednesday. Sadly I am a poor responder, only 3 viable follicles at day 10 !! hoping so hard that more have grown over the weekend but preparing myself for a fall. It's madness because I was told I was very high risk OHSS but turns out I have gone the opposite way. My clinic will collect with only three follicles, thank god. You only need one, right? I'm clinging to that.

Anyway EC, I was terrified too as I had a bad experience with a colposcopy 5 years ago so I opted to pay an extra £400 and get heavy sedation so I will be asleep. I think my stress level with normal egg collection would be so high it would be detrimental to the IVF treatment. I think it depends on the individual and your pain threshold. I guess bottom line is... it will be nothing compared to labour !!! 

CFB107 - Sadly microgynon is the cheapest pill on the pharmaceutical market.


----------



## Jennyren

Sorry just want to say to Dumbwing07. Please don't feel alone in this, just look how many women go through IVF every day, this website is full of support. We all have the same goal and want it so much that we will put ourselves through this madness. I wish you all the luck in the world


----------



## sarahj820

Can I join please?
We are having our first round of ICSI. Started DR on Friday with prostap inj, now got long wait til 10th oct to start stims.
I see some ppl are on daily injections for DR, anyone know what the difference is? Worried my clinic are cutting costs by only giving me one inj.
EC booked for 24th oct.
Really worried about side effects of the inj's and of course OHSS


----------



## Wanna waddle

Morning ladies,

Wow there's a fair few newbs here since I last checked in.  and welcome to you all.

Sarah - I'm a little worried about the side affects of all the meds too, in fact this last week or so I've started to worry about the whole process (I'm a worrier ). I guess it's just natural for us to have these concerns.

Jenny - glad you like my name  and yep 1 good embie is all it takes. Can't believe how high your AMH level is, I can see why they would be worried about OHSS. I'm sure I read a blog a while back where a woman only had 4 follies and she got a BFP that cycle. Anything is possible, you've just got to believe in it.

I'm sure I've seen Maybe Baby at some point, but I'm a sucker for a pregnancy film , although recently I struggle to watch anything regarding baby's. I'm sure it's just a phase.

Dumbwing - please don't feel alone, we're all hear whenever you need support or understanding. I know in day to day life it's hard to find someone who understands what you're going through, but FF is a safe place to vent and talk about your feelings and any worries you have 

Cfb - how you doing my dear? Time does seem to be flying by, scary. Not a huge fan of Jennifer Anniston (she was great in friends), but I did love Marley and me. My DH won't let me watch it anymore because I cry every time .

Hope you and DH have fun at his graduation and FX you get some alone time with each other. My DH has changed his holiday to the next 2 weeks, we'll probably not get the chance to go away now with everything moving so quickly.

Binmore - the injections scare me to. I don't mind needles, it's the thought of doing them myself I don't like. My DH has offered to do them for me thankfully.

Fluffy - yup I'm feeling the same , terrified but a little excited too.

Ttc -  loving my cheesy puffs thank you, I've also moved on to sweet popcorn . I got my AMH results back finally and the doc seems happy with my levels. He wants me to do 225 units of gonal f daily, just got to have the chat and plan to get the meds etc and a start date. What's your AMH level?

Haley - it has moved fast for you, but I guess your doc knew that IVF was the next move for you. My DH and I are unexplained, so we had a year or so of different tests and Clomid before they decided that IVF was our next step. I'll be getting all my meds and needles on Thursday, they'll show us how to do the injections then. I find it so scary.

AFM - I've been getting quite anxious the last few days now, I've never been a patient person  and I hate not knowing what's around the corner. Our chat and plan is this Thursday, so I'll get my meds etc and our start date along with some training on the injections that day. I'm just wishing this week away now , it's all I ever seem to do. I'm planning on keeping myself busy with some decorating that needs doing. Hopefully I can get the woodwork in the hall painted, the bathroom ceiling painted and maybe a fresh coat of paint in the bedroom all done before our IVF cycle begins. Wishful thinking me thinks  but here I come 

To anyone I may have missed . Hope everyone has a wonderful week 
Xxx


----------



## ttc79

Wanna waddle .- thats good then , all go from here  . dont worry about the gonal f injections , thats what i was on (112.5)its a  self inject pen type needle . My AMH was 27 . We too were unexplained but we just got put straight on ivf waiting list which was 18 months but fortunately it went quite quick . Happy painting.


----------



## moonshine170676

Hi ladies, 

I had my first consultation today.....got my meds etc.....start down regulation oct 1st...........eeeeeeeeeeeek it's exciting!! 😃


----------



## Jennyren

Hi all 

Hope everyone is well.

I have had a rollercoater of emotions over the last 3 days. I'm officially a very poor responder, so much so that the doctor suggested cancelling my cycle today as I only have three follicles - still!! at 12 days into stimming. Apparently cancelling is rare so that made me feel great. He was very surprised my treatment has gone this way as he had me down as an over responder with my high AMH level. I asked if there was the option to continue regardless and he said yes I could but with only three follicles my chances of success are significantly lowered as the follicles could be empty or the eggs may arrest once removed. My DH and I discussed it and we are gambling and going for it. I can't believe how totally and utterly broken my ovaries are!! we have come this far so we decided to see it through. We always said three goes, so if this fails we just know to start on stronger drugs next time. 

So please wish me luck, I have egg collection on Wednesday. Hoping, praying, crossing everything that those three follicles are full of super strong healthy eggs. Please please please.... 

Wanna Waddle - Love Marley and Me, if you need a good cry just pop that on and bobs your uncle. Gets me everytime !! Like you my DH has done all my jabs and it makes it alot easier, I guess you just do what your comfortable with. Thanks for telling me about that other lady, gives me hope.


----------



## Wanna waddle

Morning ladies,

Ttc - 18 months seems like forever, but it must have been nice to know you were on that waiting list.

Moonshine - yay not long now my dear, then it's all go for you.

Jenny - all this talk of Marley and me makes me want to watch it now . Ill be    for you my dear with everything crossed. It must be extremely difficult to get this far and then give up, be strong  and what will be, will be.

 to all xxx


----------



## beany34

Hello everyone  

Reading some of your posts has made this all very real all of a sudden!

I have just completed my 6th cycle of clomid and this morning have been referred for IVF. We decided to pay for the first cycle, since I'm not getting any younger and my FSH level may not be getting any smaller! 

So I have AF showing up early next week for me to get my bloods re-done and I have my planning appt, signing etc on Oct 4th. I then start injections with the following cycle which will be towards the end of October, he has put me on the short protocol.... it's all so quick it's brill but scarey! I'm sooooo glad to see there are so many people with the same worries as me - injections and egg collection being the biggies!

Anyways I just wanted to "show my face" and I'll join in properly once I'm actually doing something!


----------



## ttc79

hi beany , looks like we will be cycle buddys  . im short protocol as well .


----------



## Pumpkin-pie-123

Hi everyone,

I had my first appointment with our Consultant this week at the Woking Nuffield and should start the down reg injections in 3-4 weeks time.

Good luck everyone.

K


----------



## Jennyren

Hello 

A huge amount of luck to those who have just started or will be very soon. Have everything crossed for you. It will fly by...

Just an update. I got back from my egg collection a few hours ago. I was treated by some lovely people who put me totally at ease. I did have a mini panic attack before I spoke to the doctors though. I stressed that I wanted unconscious sedation and they were happy to do that for me, so I was sound asleep and did not feel a thing. Was in, out and wide awake within half an hour. Feeling sore but just like I got a bad period this morning. 

As I thought I had only three eggs, 2 were mature, the other they don't expect to last the night. The girl in the bed next to me had 18 - lucky moo!! Now I have to wait, hope and pray that the two turn into super embies and they don't fail over night. Big call tomorrow, going to be a long wait !! ,,,,,

I did just have a row with my DH over money - he is stressing about how much this is all costing. We are using all his savings to pay for it and even though we are married I still feel as though it is his money. I feel so so guilty, had he married a 'normal' fertile woman then his savings would still be in intact !! Been lots of tears but we are ok now. Not a good day to have a row !!!


----------



## MissScarlet

Jennyren

It sounds like you have had a rough couple of days. Fingers and toes are crossed for you. I sometimes have that feeling too  that life would be a lot easier for my DH if he was with someone who was 'normal' fertile wise but he fell in love with me the whole package including all any imperfections and I am sure your DH feels the same -what is more important money or a family?

Still waiting to start FSH injections but having bad endo pain at the moment so worrying about what might be happening internally - hopefully nothing that is going to effect my treatment


----------



## beany34

Yay ttc79 that's good to hear  looking forward to comparing notes, when do you get started?

Jennyren fingers crossed and lots of   for your embies tonight


----------



## ttc79

beany34 - hoping to start end of october ,  so no be too long in coming around .  
jennyren - hoping your wee embies doing well , and you are ok too xx 

hi to everyone else , hope you are all well x


----------



## Jennyren

Hello 

Just an update. 

My three precious eggs fertilised and I now have three darling embryos. I am thrilled !! booked in to have a three day embryo transfer on Saturday. I am trying to keep it all in perspective though because I know they may die between now and the transfer, there are only three embryos after all.

This is such a tense time !!! waiting, waiting,,,,


----------



## EllasMummy

HI Ladies


Well ive just recevied my treatment plan from darlington... slightlt nervous and no idea what to expect and ive just worked out my test day would be 23rd dec.....

anyone else starting injections the week of 21st nov? 

ID sooooo love to have someone to take it through with x

Good luck everyone x


----------



## ttc79

hey jennyren , wheres you PMA,    dont worry bout the number of follies , all about the quality  you only need 1 to give you the much awaited BFP,  keep ur chin up hun xx 
hi ellasmummy , welcome  am sure there be a few ladies undergoing treatment same time as you , all the best for your journey x


----------



## Babycakes80

Hi everyone,

Can I join you? We've been trying just over 2 yrs and are starting our first ever IVF in November - terrified! Just waiting for my period to come any day now and then I start taking the Pill on day 2. Due to my low AMH I'm also starting on Testogel too which they're hoping will give me better quality eggs. Egg collection is booked for 19th Nov. I'm with the fab CRGW in Wales. I did medicated IUI so I know all too well the pains of twice daily injections; water retention, mood swings, tiredness and I'm apprehensive about going through it all again for IVF this time. The thing I'm most worried about tho is EC, I'm a wimp! Also I have an awkward cervix so they had to clamp me open for IUI and it bled/hurt like hell so worried now about IVF! 

So glad to find others who are going through IVF at the same time as me xxx


----------



## Pumpkin-pie-123

Had my treatment plan confirmed this morning and I will be starting down regulation drugs in three weeks time on 12 October, anyone else beginning their long protocol then?


----------



## cfb107

Hello and welcome to all the *newbies*, sorry I don't have time for personals for you all, in a rush!!!

*WANNA WADDLE* - All is fine thanks, had a lovely chilled out week, things haven't been on my mind so much as we've been so busy, it's been so nice to have some time 'off'. I am getting anxiety dreams and interrupted sleep now though . Wishing the next 3 months away.

How are you my dear?? Have you enjoyed your holiday at home? Where are you on your protocol?

*JENNY* - keeping all my fingers crossed and saying all my prayers for your three little embies, hang on in there little fighters!!! Keep us updated.

*BEANY and TTC* - I'm short protocol too 

Afm, I've just finished my Pill pack - last pill was Wednesday. Just waiting for AF - no sign of anything yet so keeping all my fingers crossed!! Been bleeding all the way through my Pill pack, it's typical - bleeding always comes when it's not welcome, lol. Hope it's not going to interfere with AF. And my diet has been absolutely rubbish this week as we've been on 'holiday' - hoping it won't damage cycle!

I worry so much about every little thing, wish we could all know how this is going to go. It's so hard not knowing whether I'll be a good or poor responder, how EC will go (very nervous about that!), what fertilisation might be, whether we'll get any viable embryos and so on, and so on. There seem to be literally infinite unknowns and I find that very hard. If I knew what the situation was, at least I could start dealing with it, but I don't know whether to get my hopes up or not - I'm really afraid to, knowing all the things that can go wrong. So just taking each day as it comes and reminding myself daily how short three months is and how soon we will at least have some answers.


----------



## moonshine170676

I have question for you ladies...sounds a bit daft but if you don't know you don't know lol.
If I have IVF and they fertile say 8 eggs.....transfer 1 and freeze the others......does that mean I get another 7 goes? And that's all in ivf go number 1? Very confusing but fabulous if true x


----------



## Jennyren

URG ...Well it is almost 5am and I have major insomnia. I can't tell if it is the evil progesterone suppositories causing this or the anxiety of my embryo transfer later today. Either way I have to be up at 6 am to catch a train so am drinking hot milk and honey to try and help me sleep. I am super anxious about my 8.30am call from the embryologist, we will find out if our little embies have survived and what grade they are.. etc. I'll be on the train at the time so hope it is good news or the other passengers will wonder who the wailing woman is!!! I am so nervous and excited all at the same time, but then scared to be excited in case I am setting myself up for a rollercoaster fall.

Ellas Mummy - Are you with Darlington LWC? that is where I have been having treatment.

Babycakes 80 - Sounds like you had a horrible experience with your IUI, so no wonder you are nervous. I was the same when it came to egg collection because of a bad experience I had had myself. I made sure I found a clinic that would give me unconscious sedation, which made it so much easier, so worth thinking about for you.

CFB107 - I always thought IVF was a guarantee but now I'm living it, it is anything but. It is like swinging from one period of anxiety and waiting to the next. I hate when people say it will all be OK because they don't know that for sure, I don't see them holding a crystal ball. All we can do is take this one day at a time. Sometimes I stop and wonder how on earth I am managing to do it!!! i guess we have no choice, if we want to conceive that is. 

TTC79 - Ha ha, yup my PMA sucks sometimes. I can be a right negative Nelly. I think I prefer that from the surge of positivity to the world spinning around me plummeting feeling of failure. But your right I need to get some more positive vibes going. 

Moonshine - As amazing as that would be I know my clinic charges £950 plus drugs for a frozen cycle. They freeze for one year for free then start to charge for storage.

Oh and for anyone this may give a boost to, I have taken to watching you tube videos of women taking reading their pregnancy test results after IVF. It is funny and helps keep me positive. It's watching live BFP'S !! and for those with BFN it keeps this whole process real for me.


----------



## cfb107

Oh no *Jenny* I hope you got a little sleep, I had insomnia last night too but didn't have to get up early - it really sucks doesn't it. How are your embies doing?

And you also described exactly how I feel!!! I want the other peoples' crystal balls!!!

My AF came this morning!!!!!!!!! Feeling really grotty right now, but excited! Now waiting 18 days then starting Norethisterone.... More counting down the days! Getting so close to stims now!


----------



## moonshine170676

Hi jennyren

I'm having NHS treatment and I have three goes free,that's why I was wondering if they just kept using the frozen eggs before they went onto the next fresh cycle  x


----------



## dumbwing07

Thank you so much for the kind words Wanna Waddle and Jenny Renn, i have 6 embryos frozen waiting for transfer in november/decemeber time. Spoke to my nurse last week who says ive got 5 weeks left on these meds then 2 weeks on stronger ones before i have to have a scan to make sure womb lining is thick enough. Counting down the days trying to be positive. 
Hope all is well with everyone else, good luck to everyone who is having embies transferred


----------



## goldbunny

moonshine, 
if you have 8 fertilized eggs and they put one back
of the rest, some may not be suitable to freeze (low quality, but still fertilized) they will be discarded.
Any that are suitable to freeze can be frozen, but they'll not necessarily defrost only one, since there is always a risk that an embie will not survive the freezing process. On a frozen cycle, it would be a waste of that cycle if you only tried to defrost one and it failed. So, they will probably try and defrost a number between 2 and 7. Let's say they try for 4, and then you would get another go with the last 3. So i reckon, if you had 7 frosties, you would get either one or two frozenegg transfer cycles. It's more likely though with 8 fertilized that you might only get 6 to freeze and only four would survive the freezing... it's all a gamble. it might be that they defrost some and none of those make it, and defrost the rest on a later attempt and they all make it. nobody knows. I had 11 eggs, 4 fertilized, none were suitable for freezing. I'm just praying like mad i do better on this next attempt. (downregging now). good luck with your tx.


----------



## moonshine170676

Thank you gold bunny. I know each cycle is different. Before I had my consultation I thought I would only get 3 goes but in reality it could be more,eeeeeeee exciting xx


----------



## Devon Dumpling

Hi
It's late and my first time to post a message.
Start my Buserelin injects on 29 September and have my first scan booked for 2 October.  Have plenty of fat rolls to jab the needle into  
My DH is loving and supportive and tells me to take one day at a time.  
So, I am trying to not act like the Leo that I am, think positive and take one day at a time and trying not to feel like, if this doesn't work, I am letting him down.
xx
Night night


----------



## cfb107

Hiya, welcome, and lots of luck and babydust *Devon Dumpling* (great name )

*Dumbwing* - 6 embies  that's a great number  I guess we might be transferring at the same time (if I get something to transfer, not guaranteed with PGD)

Afm, had a really exciting day IVF-wise... I phoned the clinic as it is cycle day 1 and have been told to start Norethisterone on October 9th, finishing on November 18th, when we have also been booked in for injection tutorial. I then wait 3 days for AF to show up and start stims on day 2 of that cycle. So by my calculations, stims should be done by the beginning of November, so if we have something to transfer (done day 5 with PGD at our clinic) that will be the first or second week of November, depending on how stims go. I just can't wait to get going now. I'm someone who really likes to get on with things - if we're going to have a kid, amazing, but if we're not, I'd like to be getting on with dealing with that. Either way I feel we're getting closer to resolution. I've dealt with a lot in my life; while the thought of not having our own baby scares me, I also know I've survived everything the world has chucked at me this far and come out stronger... So all will be well either way. Bring it on!!!


----------



## Lottie9

Hi everyone !!

Just had my 1st appointment at acu ! And they have agreed to start my treatment on my next cycle !!! Oh my !!! Can't believe this is happening so scared and anxious ! Anyone out there feeling the same !?? I'll be starting around wk commencing 8th October ! 

Xx


----------



## beany34

Hello everyone,

I've got a question. I feel a bit silly but AF has never started and stopped before! I had I guess what can only be callled spotting now on Thursday but it was enough to convince me AF was properly on her way and I should go for my day 1-3 FSH blood test... but there was nothing in the evening, the same amount of "spotting" on Friday morning but again nothing in the evening and AF finally showed up properly yesterday... which means I think I had my blood test done on day -2 not day 1 as I thought!!! I've looked up FSH levels and they look pretty flat at the end and start of the cycle so I was just wondering what I should do - see what happens with the results or ring the clinic in the morning and see if they want me to go in for a day 3 test as well?? I just feel really stupid!

Depending on these results I'm counting down until I'm supposed to start meds, so 4 weeks and counting if AF behaves - cfb107 sounds like we could be at pretty similar stages at the start of November... all being well   ! I feel the same, just need to get on with it and see if there is any hope for a family!   

Lottie - welcome, and I think everyone feels the same!! Oct 8th is soon so not long to wait!!

Devon dumpling also welcome - love your name since I grew up in Devon! One day at a time is a great plan  

Jennyren where are you? How did it go yesterday, are you ok and PUPO


----------



## goldbunny

beany let clinic know first thing tomorrow, and if they are in any doubt they can always give you another blood test. it's not stupid it's just how things go.


----------



## Jane1976

Hi, my name is Jane and i'm starting my Ivf on 11th Oct, feel scared but excited at the same time.  Never had an operation or broken bone, not even had chicken pox so am a bit of a scaredy cat!!!  Would love to hear from anyone feeling the same. Jane


----------



## cfb107

*Beany*- I say give the clinic a ring, best to check it out with them. It will be nice to have a cycle buddy, FX we'll go together 

*Jane* - welcome and good luck hun xxx


----------



## Marcelle Spiteri

Hello all i am a bit new to this site although i am trying to get used to how the site works.  till now i managed to sent some personal message but posting is a bit new for me.  

First hello to everyone 

I am Marcelle 33 years old, have endo and going to do IVF startint beg of October.  I am here to support you and being supported .  Dont give up ladies.  what i can tell you about me is that i changed country to be doing IVF. left all my family, friends and cat at home. Left my work and my husband had to leave his work too and find another temporary job inlondon.  i had to do my second major operation just to qualify for ivf since i had a cyst of 10cm. we have a nice comfortable home in Malta but here we are in a small room which thank god was a blessing because someone from my country gave it to us without charging us money.  its just one room but its only 30min from my clinic which is the ARGC.

we are spending all the money that we have and borrow money that we dont have , our home is on a huge motgage too.  but we are here.  most of the time i am alone since my husband is trying to do his best at work since this is the only way we can survive here.  However,my husband and i can say that we are really happy. we are praying together and trying to be as close as possilbe to each other.  I sometimes say it to myself too ladies that this is a very sad situation and i really did not want to drag my beloved husband into this.  But i am trying to take all this situatiuon as a learning experience and to develop internally as a person.

My H and i say- we should do whatever it takes, then if still we did not succeed , we are still winners cause we have tried our bests.  

So all my Heart and prayers are with you ladies.  Dont forget you are all winners cause you have the courage to do all this.

XXXX
M


----------



## goldbunny

good luck marcelle! sounds great that someone gave you a free room. we can all  just try our best.


----------



## Dani2883

hi there im new to this site so dont no wat im doing ,im am due to start ivf oct/nov but this is going to be my 3rd cycle so i thought this time i could do with chatting to others going threw this experiance  

dani


----------



## Lottie9

Welcome here Dani 

Thats exactly what I thought I only joined last week after my first appointment at acu thought it would be good to talk with like minded ladies and make some new friends  

Hope your coping ok and that this time you get your hearts desire. Here if need to talk or you can inbox me if you'd rather take care 

Xx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hello Ladies

I am the volunteer for the board if there is anything i can help with (within reason lol) please ask on the thread or send me a pm 
Lottie9 i notice that you are at the same clinic as i was treated, i also was facing hysterectomy but i managed treatement with one ovary and a first time success i hope that gives you hope 



Dani2883 said:


> hi there im new to this site so dont no wat im doing ,im am due to start ivf oct/nov but this is going to be my 3rd cycle so i thought this time i could do with chatting to others going threw this experiance
> 
> dani


Hi Dani

Welcome to Fertility friends a great mine of support and much more.

This thread is for first time IVF only but if you click on the following link it will take you to the October Rockets and November Sparklers cycle buddy thread for all http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=293322.390

Goldbunny  for your cycle

Donna


----------



## mrsxxxxxxxx

Hi there 
Just started first injection this morning! Hate injections and was so worried about doing it but it was absolutely fine  - couldn't believe it! I am down regging now until mid October until first scan. Just brand new to this site and obviously to this! - thought I'd add a post to see if anyone else was at same stage. 
Feeling very positive and excited but also really scared.

Mrs xxxxxxxx
xxx


----------



## Lottie9

Hi ladies hope everyone is feeling ok and positive today ! I've just been for my acupuncture and had a good talk with him about things so feeling little better ! 

Very nervous and scared !!!

Donna appreciate your post that's amazing it certainly helps me know that it's possible thank you for sharing that with me xxxxxx


----------



## ttc79

hi to all the new ladies  all the best for your journey ahead xx


----------



## beany34

Hello newbies! Good luck and keep bringing your amazing stories  
I spoke to the nurse who reassured me that i should be ok on last weeks blood test - phew! So until appt next Thursday (the next hurdle!) Im still on track to get started in 4 weeks yay!
X


----------



## Haley118

Hi lovely ladies   hope you are all well and progressing nicely. 
I have been for injection training today - wasn't too bad at all, DH came with me, bless him and we decided that he was going to do the injecting, not only just to make him feel involved but cos I am a total wimp and would rather someone else be in control as it would take me 15 minutes, I know myself very well when it comes to pain but I must say it was a walk in the park, compared to other things.  
Day 21 is tomorrow (close shave with timing), so, I start the injections tomorrow, I was so excited to hear how this medication will make me feel - NOT.  .  But it will be worth every moment  
I hate feeling hormonal as I am like awful at times but I will just take myself off into another room and have a good talking to myself.  I had a few tears this morning about everything, it was one of those moments where I just couldn't help it and couldn't stop, that's before the injections, lol.  I suppose I was just feeling sorry for myself and was feeling that life isn't fair etc, etc.  Feel loads better now though, PMA.
I wish you all the best and sending my love to you all xxxx


----------



## Lottie9

Hi everyone 

@beany34 that's great news and like you say next hurdle it's all ups and downs all this isn't it !! Wish you all the best x

@Haley reading your post you sound just like me! Coming here to talk helps as you see your not the only one having all these feelings. Wish you all the best and hope the injections go to plan. I'm waiting for my period to start then I have to start injecting like you said a walk in the park compared to all the hell already gone through! I'm just more scared about the outcome and I know that 2 week wait to get the result will be the killer time  saw my acupuncturist yesterday he made me feel a lot better said I must call him whenever I need to offload  

Hope everyone is feeling ok this morning all have a good day 

Love lottie9 xxxx


----------



## Crimsonrose

Hello everyone. Sorry I have not been on for like ages, my mum has been offered a flat, she was widowed last year and is still in a 3bedroom house, so its been a busy few weeks for me, she is hoping to move in to the new flat at the other side of Leeds in the next couple of weeks and there is so much to do and get arranged, workmen to do wallpapering, painting, flooring, etc... Its great as its taking my mind of things and the build up to treatment which is what I want.

Had my biopsy results yesterday and so pleased they seem okay, just some slight viral changes, don't know if anyone remembers as its been a while since I was last on but I had abnormal cells and was under Colposcopy at the hospital who have been keeping a close eye on them, so its the first hurdle overcome, got my smear results but there were inadequate so I need to go for another one Thursday morning at 8.30am, early! Nurse is going to rush results through as I am on day 20 of my cycle now and really want to start treatment at my next AF so hopefully if she can get the results back in time which I think she will, everything can go ahead as long as the smear doesn't turn out bad, that's my only worry now, that it won't coincide with the biopsy results which can sometimes happen I think!

So fingers and toes crossed, its going to be a close one to get a clean plate of health before start date!

R x


----------



## Devon Dumpling

Hello Everyone

Mrs xxxx and Haley 118 - we are quite close with our treatment dates.  I am due to start my jabs on Saturday.  Very reassuring to hear from Mrs xxx that this jabbing business went ok.  Really hope your injection went well today Haley  

Crimsonrose - great news for you on your biopsy results.  Good luck for Thursday, nice that the nurse can rush the results.

Last pill tonight for me xx

Can't stop weeing  

All the best to you all
xxx

p.s. What are bubbles?


----------



## Flo12

Hi everyone, just come back from the hospital got our first IVF go ahead today, have first appoint with nurse on 30th Oct, how long after that should we expect to start treatment? Have had all tests done and hycosy. Thanks Flo.


----------



## Crimsonrose

Flo12 - I think treatment starts quite soon, usually when you start your next cycle you start down reg then with your first injection, but it will depend when your next cycle is due.. if its quite soon after appointment you may have to wait until the following month, like I have had to do..

Devon Dumpling - I think bubbles are similar to you liking something on ********, if someone likes you post they blow you a bubble

Take Care
Crim x


----------



## Flo12

well appointment on 30th Oct, period will be just before then around 24th Oct, so we will have to wait until November period is that what you mean?


----------



## Crimsonrose

Yes Flo, I can imagine you will be starting November, but guess it depends on the clinic as well whether there is a waiting list


----------



## Annie01

Hello, 

Is anyone else on this thread on a short protocol with Norethisterone?  I need to ring my clinic on the first day of period - but must be a 'full flow day' (their words not mine!).. But as I often have a slight bleed a few days before it's a bit tricky for me!  I've rang them and they just keep an eye on it and can count back the days.. But just wondered what others thought...

And so the journey begins - exciting times ahead


----------



## MissScarlet

Hi Ladies,

Sorry havnt been on this for a while. Hope everyone is doing well - think I start injections next week - sounds like everyone' experiences of this are so far OK  - DH is scared of needles so I will be doing this by myself!


----------



## goldbunny

missscarlet - good luck with the injections.. we got into a routine doing mine, DH gets the injections ready and i just do the injecting part. It's easier for me because i don't have to think about it for too long, just grab it and get on with it, and easier for him because he worries about hurting me doing the injecting (though he has done it once as a test go). Plus the fact we've both been sitting there while he gets them ready helps us double check everything is ok, right dose, etc. i'd be worried doing it all on my own because if i made a mistake nobody would notice.


----------



## tinkerbell78

Hi ladies 
do you mind if join? I think I might be starting in november. I have my appiontment in 3 weeks for screening results and from what the nurse told me I would be getting my treatment plan. My af will be due 2 weeks after the appointment so that will be too soon to start from the last few posts Ive just read, so if i get accept then think i will be starting end of november? 

Good luck with your treatment everyone x


----------



## Flo12

Ok so we have our first information meeting at the clinic on 30th oct for first round of IVF, have had all tests done, AMH, hycosy etc so what's the next procedure please. Sorry new to all of this.


----------



## ttc79

hiya Flo12, 
Am not sure about all the way all clinics operate  but heres how mine went (least it give you an idea). Once i reached top of waiting list and had all tests. i received an information pack via the post with my treatment plan in it and when to phone to get started i  also received a date for information night (all about ivf- what happens, what the expect etc) . Once my start time arrived i had to phone clinic and go for scan (Short protocol - AF d3). this is when i recived my injections etc . Hope this helps you xx 
all the best for your journey .


----------



## MissScarlet

Hi goldbunny - thanks for the advice - I might see if DH wants to sit with me when I do it as it would be nice to do this together and you are right  if anything goes wrong I am not on my own!


----------



## Tots

Hi ladies, 
Hope it's okay to join.
Its been reassuring to read through your posts and know that I am not alone. I decided to come on here to try and understand the treatment I'm undergoing, to try and find a cycle buddy and also hear experiences from those that are further along than me.

We have been ttc for almost 10 years and have finally managed to pull the funds together to begin treatment.

I have had several appointments at the clinic and have been told that my AMH levels are 14.2 and that I have the appearance os pcos although I don't have the syndrome. Confused? Me too!!!! 
My DH has a low sperm count. 
The course of action..... A long day twenty one protocol with gonal F and ICSI.

So following instructions today is my 3rd day of injecting Buserelin and it still feels odd   it doesn't hurt which is a nice surprise (as i have been having nightmares at the thought of doing this for months) but I don't think i will ever get used to it. I am going to try hayley118 suggestion of involving DH, as the process seems all very one sided.  Not sure if it is a side effect of the medication or a result of the cold i currently have but today I have felt a little low and my appetite has increased. 
I find myself easily frustrated as i have several pregnant friends and family around me who feel the need to moan about there pregnant body's. either they can't fit in their clothes or their ankles are swollen. It makes me want scream.....  
Let's hope tomorrow's a better day. 

Good luck to you all. Xxx


----------



## Haley118

Hiya, just having a catch up, not been on for a couple of days and I have had a good read through since I was last on.  It's lovely to see your progress etc.  

I am on day 4 of buserelin.  I have felt absolutely fine and hope it stays this way but I doubt it.  I have felt slightly sick over the last 2 days and my muscles in my bum ache for no reason.  DH has been doing the injections for me, he is more than happy to do that but its very understandable that some DH/DP's dont want to do it, I don't know if I could.  He's getting better and better at administering and I hardly feel a thing.  It stings slightly after wards but not much else.  I am just waiting for 1st day of AF and then I can ring clinic and book in for down regulation scan.  Can't wait to hear what's next.  

Do you know something, one of the most frustrating parts of this journey (for me) is other people and their absolute ridiculous comments etc.  I don't mean all the people I have told, just the majority   why oh why did I open my excitable mouth, I never thought for one moment this would happen to me so I told everyone that we were ttc and have carried on informing them what's happening now.  I am so angry with myself because I worry about what will come out their mouth next.  Get this, this girl I work with brought her 2 year old into work to see me and said "I brought her in to give you a boost cos I know you were feeling fed up the other day".  Is it me!! 

I have now limited the next step information.  When people ask me how we are getting on, I simply say "oh, we are just waiting now for our next appt" little do they know I have started on the injections   I know people don't know what to say and don't truly understand but for goodness sake don't say anything - Grrrr. 

Rant over, thanks for listening - hee hee 

I look forward to catching up with you all - best wishes xxxx


----------



## Hopeful Lady!

Hi ladies,

I hope you don't mind me butting in & joining your discussion but neither my husband or I have told anyone about our situation & after reading your posts I was hoping to maybe find a cycle buddy, receive & offer support, share stories & really, to not feel so isolated & alone in this situation, although its awful that its happening to others too & I do really feel for others experiencing the same kind of journey!. Bit of background, I suffer from PCOS & after trying to conceive for a couple of years with no luck & after several tests & a laparoscopy which all showed no problems, I spent 12 months on clomid. After that didn't work we had 3 rounds of iui & on our 3rd go got a BFP! After spending Easter weekend in hospital following a lot of pain & bleeding I was sent home with antibiotics & a diagnosis of a water infection! Unfortunately at our 5 week scan it was found to be an ecptopic pregnancy & I was rushed straight in for surgery & they removed one of my tubes. The clinic referred us for ivf & after more blood tests & internal scans started on syranel on 24th September with a view to start global-f on 17th October & then EC & ET w/c 29.10.12. 

It all feels very surreal at the moment & some days I get carried away & plan like its already worked & other days I get so despondent & think what's the point in going through all this when it maybe for nothing other than more heartbreak! Don't think the bloody syranel helps though! 

Anyway that's me, god it all sounds so depressing doesn't it but I'm actually quite excited at the moment as I now feel like we're doing something & I'm still in the 'could' stage, so if anyone else is in and around the same dates as me, please shout up, as I'm really sorry but don't fully understand all the drugs, processes, abbreviations etc...

Sending you all lots of lucky dust & positive thoughts!! xxxxxxx


----------



## MissScarlet

We have told a few close friends and my mum and his parents but that is it and I now regret telling some of the friends I told as they insist on asking me about it every time I see them. I dunno I guess I feel this is a really personal journey for us and I don't feel like explaining it all over and over again to people who have no real understanding of what we are going through-sorry for rant  

Have just had row with dh about something so stupid so feeling a bit low but still looking forward to starting next week

Big hugs to everyone


----------



## Haley118

Hi hopeful lady and missscarlet, 

Crikey I know exactly what you mean about people mention it every time they see you, it's so annoying - it really is, I am just going to start and be totally straight with people cos it's just so tiring but it's hard to tell people to stop asking I suppose cos in a way they probably feel that they have to in case it appears that they don't care, how frustrating.  

Hopeful Lady - sorry that you and your dh have been through the mill with this, it really is an emotional journey and it's hard to think of anything else at times.  I wish you all the best with ivf.  I was horrified when I read about your water infection   that could have been so dangerous, the nellies.  

I am very like you in terms of excitment and then feeling down, it's all very natural, I am sure.  yeah, the hormones don't help eh.  I am also at the same stage of trying to understand the process and abbreviations etc, I don't know what OTD means yet, seen a few ladies mention that.  

I am hoping that I will be starting things the same time as you but this hasn't yet been confirmed, I am on a different medication to you, they have put me on buserelin.  Tummy injection.  I know have to wait for the first day of AF and then ring for a scan and blood test to see if things are working as they should, hopefully I will find out more then.  By the way, there is some link somewhere on the site that lists all the abbreviations. 

Best wishes to you and your dh.


----------



## ttc79

hi everyone . 
welcome to all the new ladies, it is an emotional journey but this site is great for support and advice. Dont be afraid to vent your frustrations as you will not be the only one feeling like that . everyone here knows how it feels so we like a big family

Haley118 - OTD stands for official test date. 
here is a link that i got passed on to me from my august/sept buddies - gives all the abbreviations 

http://www.ivf.ca/acronym.htm

goodluck to all xx

/links


----------



## Tots

Good morning ladies, 
I found this list which has helped a little in understanding the terminology used on this site

AF Aunt Flo (Menstruation) 
AFNW Aunt Flo Not Wanted 
AH Assisted Hatching 
AI Artificial Insemination 
ANA Anti-Nuclear Antibodies 
ART Assisted Reproductive Technology 
BBT Basal Body Temperature 
BD Baby Dancing (Making Love, Having Sex) 
BCP Birth Control Pills 
BFN Big Fat Negative (negative HPT or blood test) 
BFP Big Fat Positive (positive HPT or blood test) 
CCCT Clomiphene Citrate Challenge Test (Clomid Challenge) 
CB Cycle Buddy 
CD Cycle Day 
CF Cervical Fluid 
CM Cervical Mucus 
D&C Dilation & Curettage 
DD Dear Daughter 
DE Donor Eggs 
DI Donor Insemination 
DH Dear Husband 
DP Days Past 
DPO Days Post-ovulation 
DT Day Transfer 
DS Dear Son 
Dx Diagnosis 
E2 Estradiol 
EB Endometrial Biopsy 
Endo Endometriosis 
EPT Early Pregnancy Test 
ET Embryo Transfer 
EWCM Egg White Cervical Mucous 
FET Frozen Embryo Transfer 
FSH Follicle Stimulating Hormone 
GP General Practitioner 
HCG Human Chorionic Gonadotropin 
HPT Home Pregnancy Test 
HSG Hysterosalpingogram 
HX History 
IF Infertility 
IUI Intra-uterine Insemination 
IVF In Vitro Fertilization 
LAP Laparoscopy 
LH Luteinizing Hormone 
m/c Miscarriage 
NP Nurse Practitioner 
OB/GYN Obstetrician/Gynecologist 
OPK Ovulation Predictor Kit 
PCOS Polycystic Ovarian Syndrome 
PG Pregnant 
PI Primary Infertility 
RE Reproductive Endocrinologist 
Rx Prescription 
SA Semen Analysis 
SI Secondary Infertility 
TMI Too Much Information 
TTC Trying To Conceive 
Tx Treatment 
u/s Ultrasound	 

Halley118 - OTD - means Official Testing Date
We are close in treatment stage. I too am on buserelin but 1 day behind you. Are you going to be using Gonal F? 

Hopeful lady - I am right with you when it comes to feeling excited and then really down. I think after so much heartache I'm scared to set myself up for a fall! I'm really trying to think positive as they say it helps and when your clutching at straws your try anything!! 

MissScarlet - don't be hard on yourself, I'm sure that DH understands your under a lot of emotional strain. 
I'm not sure how my DH is still here some days as I can act like an erratic fool if I've had a bad day  
He is so supportive but I think even he doesn't fully understand how I feel.  

Thinking of you all. Xx


----------



## Becksiow

Hi,

We have our set-up appointment on Thursday 4th October in order to commence IVF treatment on my next cycle. Does anybody know what to expect during this set-up appointment as both my husband and I are a Little nervous as its all beginning to feel a little real now.


----------



## StacyB

Hello everyone. Just thought I'd introduce myself. I have just started my very first (and hopefully last) IVF journey two days ago. I am on long protocol and had to take the pill first for 14 days, and two days ago started on Synarel. I will begin Menopur injections next Friday, and EC is set for October. Probably the 19th. I am really scared of all of it to be honest. All these pills is nothing but poison! I was scared to be on the pill to be honest. I've never taken it before because most of my life I was told not to. I had lymphatic cancer when I was 13 and had Chemo, hence all the fertility issues now and fear of all kinds of pills. My husband work all day long, and I mostly work from home and I freak out 10 times a day that I am having a stroke or a heart attach because of this poison. I feel really alone and helpless and Synarel is making me very very sick( I am really trying to force myself to think positive, but I just can't! I feel like crap, and I'm afraid it wont work, because my AMH is very very low 2.79pmol. I am willing to do whatever it takes and luckily money is not an issue, but I don't know how many times I will be able to put myself through this... I feel like I am going completely mad.


----------



## Haley118

Tots - bless your heart, that is so very kind of you listing the abreviations, it certainly helps me, that's for sure. 

Gonal F hasn't been mentioned to me at all.  I am on buserelin at the moment and will then go on to Menopur after down regulation scan (hopefully), just waiting for AF before I can ring the clinic to book in for the scan but I have only been on the buserelin for 5 days (today), I am due to start AF on Sunday but doubt that will happen now my hormones are being spun around.  Are you have any side effects with the buserelin?  

Becksiow - at our first consultation we had to have our BMI checked, tests to ensure we weren't active smokers (Nhs funded, 1st one) and blood pressure and blood tests for Hep B, C and HIV.  on the same day DH had do a sample which was checked etc.  Results not brilliant but anyway we then went to see the consultant (all on the same day) and she went through the explanation of their findings and explained why we are having problems ttc.  The consultant then explained what would happen next, that's when it was confirmed that we would be having IVF and ICSI.  

Good luck with your journey.  

xxx


----------



## goldbunny

stacyB good luck with your treatment. please try not to think of any of the drugs as 'poison' because i think that will make it all harder. I watch myself injecting the drugs and watch the drugs going in and think positive thoughts about how i am able to do something to get to where i need to be (as opposed to the helplessness of babylessness) and how magic it is that the drugs actually do something. Now normally i am an obsessive label reader who tries to use 'sensitive skin' type bath stuff etc and tries to avoid food additives and all that, and yeah if i stopped and went down that road (mentally) then i'd be worrying about putting the drugs into me, but they aren't poison, they are my only chance at making a very precious thing, and i am grateful for them. I try and welcome the drugs into my body - yeah i know that probably sounds a bit bonkers!- because i think it helps my body absorb them and make the most of their effectiveness. And i am on massive doses of the drugs because of my age... some people are only on 1/4 of what i am taking. i am sure that thinking positively about the drugs moving into your system and working their magic is going to have a good effect. 

as to feeling crap and worrying that it won't work, i found on my first cycle that i went through every possible mental state from total panic attack when i had my trigger injection ( i screamed and was completely freaked out by the fact we were about 2 minutes late doing it - cried so much i got a rash on my face from screaming) to strolling around IKEA baby section looking at the furniture and toys. The trouble is the drugs really can send you into spirals with it all so please try and remember that your state of mind is just that, just a state of mind, and not a 'reality', it will change. You'll probably have every feeling in the book by the time you've finished, you just have to ride it out like a surfer dealing with waves.. Actually doing the IVF treatment helped me realise that all my adult life when i have dealt with a range of moods, well just how much i have been at the mercy of my own hormones. IVF drugs are like an exaggeration of normality, i'm amazed how much of how i feel isn't 'me' but the natural chemicals in my body. 
anyway here's wishing lots of babydust to everyone


----------



## StacyB

Thank you, goldbunny, for your advice I am gonna try that now, and think about the drugs being something great that can create life rather than poison, I think it can really help. 
Its insane though what Synarel is doing to me. I feel much better now suddenly, happy and cheerful and can't even believe some of the things I wrote in the previous post. I also cried for an hour when DH brought me a slice of pear pie today, I was so overwhelmed with emotion Well that's hormones for you I guess...


----------



## Wishingforbump

Please can I join you ladies  I'm having my first icsi in November and I'm absolutely terrified. Af is due on the 15th of October so I will b calling the clinic on that day to hopefully get in for the teaching appointment. 

P.s. Did I mention I'm scared to death lol xx


----------



## Becksiow

Becksiow - at our first consultation we had to have our BMI checked, tests to ensure we weren't active smokers (Nhs funded, 1st one) and blood pressure and blood tests for Hep B, C and HIV. on the same day DH had do a sample which was checked etc. Results not brilliant but anyway we then went to see the consultant (all on the same day) and she went through the explanation of their findings and explained why we are having problems ttc. The consultant then explained what would happen next, that's when it was confirmed that we would be having IVF and ICSI.

Good luck with your journey. ^

x
[/quote]

Hi Haley,

Thanks for your reply, we had our initial consultation back in June, and have since had all the relevant screening tests. We are now ready to start our IVF journey and have the nurses Set-up appointment on 4th October, this is where we have to part with our money, and in our minds, where it becomes very real. We start the meds on my next period which is due in a couple of weeks time, I'm not looking forward to any side effects that might happen (probably more fear of the unknown rather than anything else). It's quiet hard to know how to really feel about it, I'd like to be more positive, but a bit of me is already thinking that it will not work. I'm having acupunture which is really helping with my state of mind. Anyway I'll keep my experience updated on the forum. Xxx

Good luck to all the future mums xx


----------



## Becksiow

Sorry about above post, I was trying to quote Haleys post from yesterday, but not sure how to do it. Hopefully it makes a little sense.


----------



## Haley118

Hi Becksiow hun, thanks for your response.  I musn't have read your post properly in the 1st place hun, I was thinking it would be your first consultation.  I can honestly say I am not with it at the moment, these drugs I think.  I went to hoover earlier, just stood there wondering why nothing was happening and then thought it must be broke, I hadn't even switched it on  

Good luck with everything and keep up posted x 

wishingforbump - bless you, it's all very natural to feel like you do, good luck with your journey and keep us posted. 

 x


----------



## beany34

Becksiow you're freaking me out! My name is actually Bex / Becks AND my nurse signing appt is on thursday AND I'm due to start ivf on next AF !  This is my first cycle off clomid so as much as I think AF is due in 3 weeks I've no idea what will actually happen this month...

To answer your query, kind of, is that I'm expecting a chat about whole process and signing all papers, internal scan, blood tests for me & OH, paying and hopefully collecting a prescription with precise instructions on what to do when AF shows up!

Goldbunny - brilliant! I love what you said about visualising good.stuffs on injecting thank you! Still expect OH will have to do them for me tho!

Helloooo everyone else, I'm terrified of everything too including my appt this week!

B xx


----------



## Tots

On our first appointment I had an internal scan and then met with the consultant to discuss our options. We are funding our own treatment so we had blood tests and seamen analysis completed at the GP to reduce costs and took the results along with us. I was sent for AMH tests as the GP could not assist with this test. 
I received a phone call within the week with my results and was informed that my AMH level was in the low fertility range at 14.2 and the rest of the telephone conversation was a blur after that bombshell.....
I called the clinic the following day and they arranged an follow up appointment for me so they could explain what the results meant and the new treatment plan. I then met with a nurse who went through the medication process and injection training. 
Not sure if all clinics work the same but I have been paying for treatment and appointments as they happen as there are additional costs later in the process that may or may not be relevant depending on how I respond ie egg freezing. 


Hayley118 - I need to call clinic on first day of AF too and a scan will be arranged between day 3-6. Been OK with the buserelin so far. Been feeling low but as I said previously I have a cold so that may be the reason. I had a bit of a upset tummy on day 3 also but again I'm not sure if it's connected. My appetite has increased and I have been a little oversensitive which DH is finding difficult, his explained it as walking on eggshells. 

I let DH do the injection today and I was so nervous, probably more than when I injected myself for the first time. I just pinched my belly and closed my eyes!! Luckily he was quite gentle and I would be happy for him to do it again. 

Can someone please tell me what the bubbles are under your profile? 

Best wishes everyone. Xx


----------



## goldbunny

bubbles is things to click on when someone looks a bit like they need cheering up. it's a way of showing support. click someone some bubbles today!


----------



## Crimsonrose

Hi everyone.

Hope everyone has had a nice weekend. I'm counting down the days now to cycle day one, providing my smear results are okay I will be having first injection of long protocol sometime next week or next weekend depending when AF shows, I am quite excited but I've got a long way to go which is quite daunting..

I have some questions, they may sound a bit daft but the truth is I am just not sure of the answers and would appreciate other peoples views...

Is it still OK to baby dance with DH while having IVF or should we not? Is there anything else I should not be doing, like swimming? My friend asked me the other day saying we should go in the next couple of weeks but I didn't really know what to say, with the chlorine and chemicals I wasn't sure..

Any more tips would be greatly appreciated, I know not to drink, do any heavy lifting..

Sit with laptop on stomach while sat up in bed, its like little things like these, should I be sitting at a table?

I am so wanting to give myself the best possible chance as I don't know if I could bare to go through it all again, and although I have been no angel in the past, a couple of drinks at weekend, I want to put everything I have into this now and drinking has become a past memory as its just not worth the risk for a couple of care free hours!!


----------



## goldbunny

swimming is fine until after egg collection when it's best not to, it's not a good idea to get cold when taking stimming drugs though so if you swim keep warm afterwards, and don't overdo it exercise-wise, just relax and have fun. 

no idea about the laptop i get paranoid about that. i guess it's hard to tell what effect that would have. 

i think in theory sex is fine during IVF until a few days before egg collection but you can in theory fall pregnant still while down-regulating and ideally you wouldn't take down-regulating drugs if you were preg, so probably sensible to 'take precautions'. think you're supposed to avoid orgasm during the 2ww stage. though i have no idea if that makes a difference.


----------



## Attagirl

Hi all

I have been on the August/ September thread but given that it is 1 Oct and practically everyone on that thread has finished their cycle I thought I might come and say hello on here...I was meant to have a day 3 ET today but it was postponed to Wed (literally as I sat wearning my lovely blue gown!). Anyway hope you dont mind me popping in...it might be useful to you with me being a little further along in the cycle. Whichever way my outcome goes, the process has been sooooo much easier, less stressful and has passed so much more quickly than I had anticipated!

I hope you are all doing well. I will have to start reading backwards to see where you are all at...

All the best!


----------



## Attagirl

Ok, so I've only made it through one page   but a couple of personals before dinner...

Wishingforbump, totally understand where you are coming from and I was the same. Everyone has different coping mechanisms, but what I have done is ignore the process as much as poss and just get on with life. I have been eating a few supplements and have obviously been going to my appointments but otherwise business as usual. The only emotional blip I have had during this process has been when a friend (who thought she was being helpful) went on about what a big thing IVF is. It caused a 4 day unnecessary wobble! All IVF is a method to assist you in getting in pregnant. It is basically taking medicine to achieve an end. It is not unduly painful or traumatic in the vast majority of cases until outcome time. Try giving yourself a strict talking to and think about it in bitesize chunks, ie a few days taking DR meds, a few days stimming, a brief procedure etc etc rather than an overwhelming process. 

Tots - totally understand your reaction to your amh result but I am increasingly cynical about amhs! I have had ti tested twice had pretty different responses and yet had low scores only to produce a completely normal no of eggs (abnormal for someone with my amh). 

More in due course but good luck everyone!!!!!


----------



## dingle123

*gasp*

(I shall probably follow you over here!)


----------



## Crimsonrose

goldbunny said:


> swimming is fine until after egg collection when it's best not to, it's not a good idea to get cold when taking stimming drugs though so if you swim keep warm afterwards, and don't overdo it exercise-wise, just relax and have fun.
> 
> no idea about the laptop i get paranoid about that. i guess it's hard to tell what effect that would have.
> 
> i think in theory sex is fine during IVF until a few days before egg collection but you can in theory fall pregnant still while down-regulating and ideally you wouldn't take down-regulating drugs if you were preg, so probably sensible to 'take precautions'. think you're supposed to avoid orgasm during the 2ww stage. though i have no idea if that makes a difference.


Thanks for your reply and advice Goldbunny. Its getting a lot colder now and I don't drive so maybe I should leave off the swimming as I am terrified I am going to do something wrong and reduce my chances, the stakes are just too high and next time, should we have to have another cycle, we will have to pay for treatment as due to us being in Leeds we are only entitled to the one funded cycle which in some respect is better than some places that get none and worse than other places that get three, its a bit of a joke really how some area's are treat in regards to funding, I'm not exactly at ease with it all but I'm glad I'm getting the one


----------



## Attagirl

Dingle - did it go ok? Are morula even more advanced than blasties or have you just gone latin on us?!


----------



## dingle123

Hehe Latin indeed 

A morula is an embryo just before it changes into a blastocyst. The consultant said that 2 out of 3 would probably turn into blasts by this afternoon and we had the choice of waiting to put them back....but in the end we said stick 'em in now - best place for them I think. So 0dp5dt, yey!

So a 5 day transfer...are you pleased? Xxx


----------



## Attagirl

ahh thanks for the explanation Dingle! I think they dumbed that down for me and called it an early blastocyst!! Yes I'm relieved they are going to Day 5. When we were asked to make the decision this morning it was really difficult especially when the embryologist said there was a 35% success rate at Day 3 and a 50% at Day 5! I felt like we were starting from a sub-optimal place, so to have changed so much by this afternoon was amazing! I just hadnt even known it was possible. Now I just have to find a convincing excuse to be off work on Wednesday! Hope the 2ww goes ok for you...I look forward to joining you on it!


----------



## gillinci

hi ladies...........
Am starting my IVF journey in 2 weeks could really do with a few friends who no what there talking about it will be nice to go through this IVF with someone who nos how it really feels....
So anyone out there having or starting IVF please contact me x x x


----------



## ttc79

hi gillinci , welcome to FF. this is a great site with lots of ladies giving  support and answers to those niggling questions etc. Am not due to start again until beginning of november  but am sure there be a lot of ladies starting soon . goodluck for your journey ahead and   for a BFP    xx


----------



## EllasMummy

well ladies... i have my treatment plan.... god ive never been so nervous in all my life....

start pill on day 2 of cycle which is due 16th oct.... then i should bleed 14th nov.... then i have appointment for injections and baseline scan on 21st nov....then for scan on 27th and 30th nov....then egg collection expected 3rd/4th dec 


WOW.... I'm just worried same worries as all of you that it just wont work. I have no real fertilty issues im just sterile. well not 'just' since its stopping me failing myself. all bloods and sample were normal  Were doing IVF LITE and i cant find much info out thier on this... which makes me even more nervous....


AHHHHHHHHHH someone please tell me this is normal xx


welcome - Gillinci 
Attagirl... good luck x


----------



## princesspink96

Hi all,  I'm 1st time ICSI, on stimms at the moment, have had baseline and first scan (9 follicles - not sure if that good or bad)' 2nd scan Friday and ec next week.  Haven't told anyone we're having treatment, it's good to find somewhere I can let off steam!


----------



## NicL

Hi there ladies can i join you? 

Gillinci - looks like we will b going through treatment together. We have just had our protocol and drugs due to be delivered tomorrow! Starting d/r on 15th i think. My first time so we can keep each other going.

Ellasmummy - totally get where you are coming from. Totally excited about the drugs being delivered and then freak when i think about having to inject them! 

We have slight male factor issues Dh did have low motility but it is now normal. I have low amh. Totally agree with others on here think about amh is helpful in planning treatment but it isn't the whole picture.

Good luck to everyone x


----------



## Crimsonrose

Welcome NicL to the forum, when are you starting treatment and where?

Welcome Gillinci, its such a lonely world isn't it when it comes to people suffering from this and its sometimes its hardest just telling people that are closest to you, I haven't managed to tell my DH's family but have told everyone on my side, I just don't know how DH's family will react to it as I am not as close to them as I am my family and friends so I don't really want to go into it with them as they may just turn around and say, why are you bothering? Try and keep busy and the two weeks will fly by, that's been my methods, I'm starting any day now, excited!!

Hello everyone else.

I had my results back and I have got the go ahead with the IVF, woo woo, oh its such a relief and I am so eager to get started now, on day 28 of my cycle so expecting my AF any time between now and a day or two, last month think I was about day 30 but some months I have been early so not really sure when to expect it..  I am taking Prostrap as my first injection but last night DH announced to me that he didn't know what he was doing with regards to injecting and thinks we should go down the hospital when my AF arrives and get them to do it, we had our nurses consultation about 5 weeks ago now and I get the feeling he hasn't taken things in as well as me, men!!! So anyway will see, I have a good idea what I'm doing and I mean how hard can it be... Its just the thought of it I think that makes me feel you know.. and bit scared of getting bubbles now after watching a video on utube last night, someone was having a right time with them so hope I don't have any problems!!

Does anyone know, is it okay to use tampax when my AF starts? I absolutely hate using pads but will use them if I have to...

Try pumkin seeds, I've heard a bit about how they are suppose to help with male sperm issues, not looked a lot into it but heard a bit.

Bye for now xx


----------



## NicL

Hi

crimsonrose - thanks for the welcome. We are at Care Manchester. We are starting down regging on 15th october i think. Have nurses appt. next week for our injecting lesson. Am taking DH with me but have decided I am going to do the injections myself. DH has the attention span of a newt (bless him!) and i am a mega control freak so as much as the idea of doing it terrifies me i think it will be for the best (though not going to watch any videos on youtube!).

Cant imagine any problem using tampax. I am the same hate pads - no one has told me not to so will carry on. Its horrible isn't it as you analyse every small thing you do which you would never otherwise think twice about.

Princesspink96 - We are here for you to let off steam to so fire away   We have told our family what is happening. TBH its all really hard at the moment as my mum is recovering from cancer and really low so i dont want to dump on her and my dad (just tyying to be realy positive about it all when i dont always feel like it). My brother and his parter had a miscarriage earlier this year so baby conversations are a bit hard for them. DHs family are not talkers...dont get me wrong they are really lovely and desperate for a grandchild but dont do the talking thing. Its a bit mean but  that makes me talk to them even more - its quite a chuckle watching them squirm when i tell them all the details of DHs sperm analysis  . 

A few friends know that we will have to go down the IVF route but only one person knows dates etc. So it is good to have people on here to chat to.

Attagirl - hope et went well today. Sending lots of baby dust and   your way

hello everyone else

well i'm on my lunch break so best get back to work and wait for these flaming drugs to arrive (they haave just rung - vans broken down apparently!)

Nicki
xxx


----------



## Finonia

Hey Everyone - I had my first appointment today and as I am already on Down reg due to Endo they say I can start straight away -Yippppeee!!!!

I am starting my Stims on Monday - I'm so excited and scared all at the same time, after all of this waiting it seems so scary that it'll be all over in 4 weeks and I will know one way or the other - I am just hoping and praying that this will work for us.

Is anyone at the same point in treatment as me?  Looking forward to comparing notes

Good luck everyone x


----------



## Attagirl

Hi everyone, sounds like lots of people are getting the all clear to get going. I'm really excited for you.

NIcL - you cracked me up I can picture a family squirming as you provided details of the sperm analysis!

AFM - I had ET today and made a last minute decision only to have one blast put back in as a result of persuasion from the doc re complications of twin pregnancies and mu DH agreeing with them. I am not as convinced. This had better work or my DH will never be hearing the end of this. MY advice would be make a decision with your DPs early on in the process re the numbers you are putting back in both for a Day3 and a Day5 transfer so you dont end up literally arguing in a room with a doc, two nurses, the embryologist, her assistant and a random medical student!!!!


----------



## EllasMummy

ohhhhh ATTAGIRL.... keeping everything crossed for you... im only allowed one baby back at a time hope for a day 5 when the time comes that worries me but im hopeful x

REALLY HOPE IT WORKS WILL B WATCHING YOUR PROGRESS X


----------



## MissScarlet

Hi Everyone, my AF finally arrived 2 days ago and just started stimming this morning. Injecting wasnt as bad as I thought it would be but was very nervous before I did it. DH and I did it together reading the instructions and reassuring each other. I did bleed a bit but I guess that is normal after the first time? So now I am excited as it is all starting to happen. I have a scan on Monday to see how I am getting on. 

Hope everyone is getting on well


----------



## EllasMummy

Yayyyyy good luck missscarlett can't wait to read your profess  x


----------



## mross

Hi Ladies!  So glad I found this site!  I finally start my first IVF cycle tomorrow morning!  Starting with Synarel sniffs.........cycle plan is all going well 0 scan on 23rd October, start stimming 24th October and all ok then EC 5th November.  Im a major headache and migrain sufferer and really stressing about these sniffs!  How is everyone else getting on with them?
xx


----------



## beany34

Wow we're only 4 days into October and there are loads of you getting started already!! Good luck ladies, I won't be too far behind you!

I had my appt today for signing and payment so we're just waiting for AF to show up, which is an agonisingly long 2 weeks away... if she behaves! My OH got far too excited when we signed to say we were happy to have one or two embies put back - he thinks he would love twins!

My FSH test from the other week showed 7.6 which was a welcome sight, I was worried it would be higher than my last test (10.2) and they would increase my gonal-f dose, but we're finalised on 300... not that that means anything to me but gives me more hope about my response!

Unlike you ladies with dates for stimms and EC, I've just got wing it basically - short protocol means start stimms when told and the just see what happens   All being well we'll have EC/ET first week in Nov like a few other people... just looking forward to getting on with it now  

Fairy dust to all 
B x


----------



## princesspink96

Hi mross, I've been on menupor for a week now and have had some belting headaches!  I work in an office and I don't think it helps looking at a screen all day.  I'm a bit afraid of taking paracetamol and have found drinking lots of water helps, and I make sure I get out at lunchtime for some fresh air. 

Scan tomorrow to see how my follies are growing, fingers crossed all good and set for ec next week.  I'm fed up with injections now but know it's all for a good cause.

Reading everyone's posts cheers me up, you all seem really positive.  I am most of the time but do have moments of "what if it doesn't work?"  Good luck everyone xxx


----------



## Tots

Hi ladies

After 8 day on buserelin a/f came. I can't remember the last time I was actually pleased about it   
I called the clinic and have been booked in for 1st scan on Tues when stimms begin. 
I'm not sure how long the process will take. Is there a standard time or is it different for everyone?

The injections are getting easier although I did stab my finger yesterday!!!!  Ouch!!
Emotions are all over the place. So excited about what could be but so nervous of the unknown.

It's been nice to read all your progress posts. Keep strong girls. I have everything crossed for us all. Xx


----------



## Attagirl

Thanks Ellas Mummy - much appreciated! How are you doing?

Princesspink - I too suffered with the nasty headaches but they did go before the end of the DR I just cant remember when. Hope they dont become too unbearable!

Tots - impressive after only 8 days it took me almost 2 weeks! Good luck with the scan and stimming!


----------



## EllasMummy

Attagirl... how have you got on with frosties did u have any to freeze? im just super nervous its so unlike me but i just keep going over everything in my head. IS this normal? to be over thinking it all....

I so hope it works and you get the BFP...  xxx


----------



## dumbwing07

Hiya Ladies

hope everyone is doing well with their treatment. AF is 4 days late and im feeling tense! DP is feeling it too with my moods bless him but hes coping well with me! Got 3 weeks left on these meds before i start the stronger dose and i have emailed my nurse on tuesday to find out what happens next but she is yet to respond, she always takes around a week to reply which can be frustrating.

Good luck and baby dust to everyone! xXx


----------



## mross

Hi Ladies,

Wow there are loads of us starting around the same time,.....im so delighted to have people to talk to going through this!  I dont suppose any of you are based in Bath at all?  thats where im going for mine.  It all happened so fast for us and we are lucky to get NHS funding, we only started trying less than a year ago but ended up with constant ectopic pregnancies which needed laparoscopic emergency surgeries and needed 3 operations in total, last was in July so we completely didnt have IVF anywhere in our heads let along funding but the clinic made us go along for a interview and its the best thing we ever done!

Anyway - Day 1 started synarel this morning...was very funny...thought I was having a hot flush after 30 minutes which of course is completely impossible but my mind is on overdrive with this!!!  Im going to drink 3 litres of water a day.  They didnt say not to drink or anything so i was planning on have a couple of glasses of wine as usual this weekend...is that a bad idea?  I hadnt even thought it would be a concern until now!  Because i have migrain and headaches im on a daily preventative tablet which the IVF clinic are happy for me to still take and told me fine to take all medication needed obviously until we are pregnant, then I have to stop everything but i have an OK to take Propranolol throughout as its the better of two evils.  So.............water water water whilst on Synarel then?

Princesspink - thanks for your advise - im also in an office with killer lights, but planning on working from home when possible - are the headaches migrains or just banging headaches?  Did they start immediately?

So many questions!  Will be on this site all day every day finding out how you are all getting on....come on ladies lets get some beans in there!! 

x


----------



## goldbunny

anyone thinking about having an alcoholic drink - the human liver is performing about 500 functions! http://www.britishlivertrust.org.uk/home/the-liver/summary-of-the-livers-functions.aspx including manufacturing, breaking down and regulating numerous hormones including sex hormones.

500!

'hasn't it got enough to do?'

/links


----------



## mross

Hi Goldbunny 

Having been advised from the IVF clinic it was fine to have the odd glass of wine and not to be stressed I had hoped this would be the case and was interested to get other peoples views, most people arent clued up on the liver functions of an adult but thanks for pointing it out!  Ive only just joined this board and only just started ivf this morning so its a pretty daunting experience for me and I just wanted to ask the question.


----------



## goldbunny

if you want to drink go right ahead! i wasn't trying to stop you. I only found out about the whole 'how much the liver is doing' thing last year and it seemed like a real eye-opener, it really made me think twice about the stress i was putting my body under, and it's tough taking all the IVF drugs, it's a tough thing to do. I really wish all the 'first-timers' well, you can see from my profile i'm just doing my second go now having had a BFN cycle earlier in the year. It's really important to ask questions, i still have loads even on my second go. these forums are a life-saver for being able to help i would never have managed without them. Tonight my drugs go up again so i will be having three injections a day... it's grin and bear it time! I'm so grateful for the opportunity to try IVF because you just can't take anything for granted, and every scan, every day we get through, DH says 'we're still in the game'.. IVF is a crazy crazy rollercoaster both physically and emotionally.     at least we all have some support and encouragement.


----------



## Attagirl

Ellas Mummy - I have two frosties. 

Tis totally normally to be obsessing. I found that I had to stop myself and get into the routine of the injections etc and ignore it as much as poss. Now I am in the 2ww I am failing miserably and completely obsessive again!


----------



## Haley118

Hiya ladies, it's been lovely reading through and catching up with you all and checking your progress. 
Tots - you are a day ahead of me, AF came and I have my down regging scan and blood test Wednesday and you are Tuesday  

I haven't felt too great on the buserelin over the last 2 days, not moody at all, which is ace, just feel a bit sicky and headache.  Apart from that I thought it would be much worse than this for me. 

I so can't wait to get on with this journey, it feels like each step is a milestone, I hope at my scan they tell me I can start on the menopur  

Catch up soon, good luck everyone x


----------



## Crimsonrose

Hi everyone. 

Sounds like everyone getting started nicely! I am having a bit of a dilemma at the moment with my AF, it doesn't seem to be getting the message about showing up, lol, me and DH baby danced a day ago and it showed up then but then decided to pretty much turn itself off again apart from some light spotting, so frustrating as I just want to get started! I have got my Prostrap at the ready and want the thought of me having to inject myself for the first ever time in my life to be over!! 

I've been having one of those days today, one of those hormonal days where one minute I have been in tears, stressing out and other times I have felt okay, bloody hormones! I have really fancied a bottle of Wicked but DH is putting his foot down, I feel I need to unwind, and its only 1.1unit, surely it can't do that much harm if any!!

Friend was on hand today to help with my tears, thank god, I kinda feel sorry for her cos if she was in the situation I was in I wouldn't know what to say either!!

Told quite a few people and starting to wonder if I've done the right thing now, people are kinda assuming its going to work which I guess is nice as it may well just and got to be positive but I kinda feel like there is a crowd of people behind me now pushing me along saying come on you can do it but what if I can't...

Paracetamol, hmmm, never thought of them as being a problem but now you mention it could it be?

Bye for now and baby dust to all xx


----------



## Laura1507

Hi, not sure if this is still going but I am done regging now until 15 October when il have my baseline scan.. How u feeling?


----------



## Devon Dumpling

Hi Everyone

Sorry I haven't been on for a while.  Started the buserlin and now on my 5th day of Gonal F.  Haven't attempted to inject into my tummy as yet, just sticking with my thighs.  DH has been helping out - said I would get him a Dr's coat!!  I think the accupuncture is keeping side effects at bay.  It's easy not to think about what will happen and the treatment when you are at work but evenings and weekends it gets tougher.  DH offered to do breakfast in bed this morning and came back to find me crying because I didn't understand how an egg turned into a blastocyst!!

I have read some of your worries about telling lots of people about our treatment and then wondering why we opened our mouths and shared such a personal thing, having done the same thing myself  
Most of them don't know what to say and try their best to be supportive and say the right thing. Keep thinking its too late to worry about it now .

Bought a big tub of ice cream for tea as I have felt absolutely exhausted today and have done next to nothing.  DH playing at a gig tonight so me, my ice cream, my Gonal F and strictly come dancing tonight  

Big hugs and love to you all  

DD 
xxxx

Big hugs to you all


----------



## mross

Hi Ladies!

Day 2 on Synarel....8 puffs down!!!  Im trying really really hard to make sure that im not imagining symptoms but I have to say ive got an almighty thumping head today thats gotten worse tonight!  I didnt bother with any wine this weekend as I dont even fancy it and struggling to keep all the water down as it is so cant even manage a cup of tea or anything else!!!

Poor Crimsonrose....that sounds rubbish, im a PMT nightmare anyway so dreading what this synarel cycle is going to do to me!  Its tough!  I lost 2 babies early on in the last 9 months and it was the hormones that absolutely killed me after each one, why do they make us so crazy?!  

Haley118 - I completely agree....I just want to get on with this journey too and although its only a month or so it feels like its going to take forever doesnt it....I try not to think about what im doing but its always there and already even though weve been in the ivf system officially since August its only day 2 of treatment so we have a long way to go!  Think your a couple of weeks ahead of me though so keep going your doing amazing!!!!!

Anyone have any amazing suggestions or help with getting rid of the darn headaches on synarel!  Im drinking 3 litres of water a day, brazil nuts and starting pineapple juice tomorrow, using tigerbalm menthol on my head and neck but i just still NEED SOMETHING TO EASE IT!!!!  Anybody got any fabulous tricks up their sleeve?

Hugs Maria
xx


----------



## Wishingforbump

Thanks for the advise attagirl!! Im defiantly trying to do bite sized chunks already and have not even had my teaching app yet lol. 

I'm having some serious up and down moments in the past week and not even started yet lol!! 

Hopefully you ladies can dilute some of my crazy for the nxt month or so xx


----------



## princesspink96

Hi everyone!  I'm having lazy Sunday after two nights out for friends birthdays on Friday (drank one pint of shandy) and Saturday (two pints of shandy), felt awful lying and saying I was on antibiotics so couldn't really drink but really don't want my friends or family knowing.  Still no definite date for EC, either Wednesday or Friday next week, my follies are growing just very slowly, back in for another scan tomorrow.  The waiting is hard  

What are everyone's views on exercise?  I run 2-3 times a week, not far around 3.5 ish miles and a Zumba class once a week.  Hospital say ok at the moment and to listen to my body, was planning a week off after egg transfer and realise if all goes well I'll have to slow down, but at the moment I find it helps take my mind off things and keeps me sane.  I have entered a 10k race on 4th November but not running for charity like I usually do in case I'm not able to compete.

I feel it's hard planning things with everything up in the air, husband says we keep going as normal - easy for him to say!!  I'm tired today and think I'm just feeling sorry for myself...

On the plus side my headaches aren't so bad now, had one this morning but went for a walk to get rid of it.

Enjoy your Sunday ladies xx


----------



## NicL

Hi there

princesspink96 - sending you a big   - must be really hard not having a definite plan. I just cant wait to get started now. On the exercise thing - i go to the gym/run/cyclee about three times a week and have decided i will carry on doing it up until EC (depending on how i feel on the d/r drugs) and then i think i wil ease off and just stick to walking or really light exercise after EC. If the exercise is making you feel ok i would go with it because so much of this rediculous process we all have to go through is about the staying sane bit!

And for whats its worth my husband is exactly the same (keeps trying to book flights for a weekend away which whilst very nice is not overly practical when i am going to be injecting drugs - on pointing this out he said - "oh yeah i keep forgeting about that")

Crimsonrose - hope you are feeling a bit better now. I now what you mean about that having a drink thing...the way i see it is that if you need to destress then its probably better to have a small drink than to be stressed out about not. I had a flip out last wednesday and in the end DH and i cycled to a pub in the countryside and i had a small glass of red and then we cycled back. just getting out of the house and doing that was better than staying in a getting really worked up (and i reckon that doing some exercise compensated for the glass of wine).

Wishingforbump - know how you feel love. I am swinging from being uber excited to a nervous crying wreck. What do we put ourselves through hey?

Hayley118 - jsut read your signature and we seem to be in the same boat - i'm a similar age, we have male factor problems, at my last scan i had 12 follies and i am on the buserelin/ menopur protocol too! 

Hope everyone else is going on ok

xxx


----------



## MissScarlet

Hi everyone,
Day 4 of gonal and felt very hormonal today on the verge of tears, and worrying about what is going to happen. I guess this is normal and i hope I feel better tomorrow, have a scan tomorrow so at least that will give me an idea of how everything is going. I really want to do this but today was a hard day. Dh v supportive and feel cheered for reading your positive posts. Glad we can all lean on each other like this


----------



## Tots

Good evening ladies.
I hope you have all had a good weekend and tried to relax a little from the pressures of ivf. 

I'm all set for Tues although I have no idea what to expect from the appointment. They said I had to be scanned between day 5-7 from a/f and I believe they are going let me know if I can start on gonal f. Any advise on what else to expect would be appreciated.

Attagirl - thank you. I'm so nervous due to low amh levels and appearance of pcos. Clinic has classed me as an unpredictable case so I have no idea how I'm going to respond. 

Hayley118 - I was hoping I was going to read your updates first so I knew what to expect. What is the blood tests for?

Devon dumpling - How's the gonal f going? Are the side effects still at bay? 

Crimsonrose - any sign of a/f yet. I know your frustrations. Mine was only a day late but I was so keen to start the next stage that I was wishing it early. Don't be worried about the injections. Once you do it the first time you realise it's not as bad as you thought and then it becomes second nature. I don't even really think about it now. 

My emotions are all over the place at the moment. One minute I feel on edge and easily upset and the next I feel like a kid on Xmas morning with an excited belly for no apparent reason. Is anyone else feeling like this?  
Does anyone know how long the stimming takes? Is it the same for everyone or does it depend on how you react to meds?

  

Good luck to you all. Xx


----------



## Victorialeanne

Hi ladies

Hope your all well. I start my nasal spray next sat 13th with my base scan booked in for 1st November. Really excited about starting my journey. Anyone around the same time. Good luck everyone this forum is keeping me more positive

Vx


----------



## Mrs EJ

Hi ladies. I'm new here and just started ivf #1. We have unexplained infertility, me 37, DH 31. Im on the short protocol. Been on Gonal f 225 for 5 days and cetrotide 0.25 for 3 days. Went for a cd7 scan today and doctor only found 5 follies and they were quite small (she didn't tell me the exact size). I've now been given same amount of gonal f and cetrotide for 3 more days and also 3 days of Pergoveris 150. Anyone else been on these drugs? I'm worried that the follies won't grow and that there's only 5 of them! Please help!!!!


----------



## EllasMummy

OMG how busy as this page been over last 2 days.... lots to read and catch up on...

MRS EJ....welcome... im new to all this too i'll keep an eye on your progress x

Victorialeanne- good luck on starting meds

Tots- i totally hear you on emotions... i start the pill this week then for baseline and injections 21st nov... and im so emotional and ive not even begun...

misscarlett- hope scan goes well today

Attagirl... great 2 frosties let howp they wont be needed 

_I cant wait for this to actually be over so i can deal with what ever result we get... the build up has been horrendous... but im hoping and praying it all been worth it... FOR ALL OF US XXX_


----------



## Crimsonrose

Hi everyone.

Hope everyone okay? I'm feeling much better now thank you, I was just having a rough day Saturday but I think I need to prepare myself for more of them as when I start treatment my hormones will be more all over the place than ever, yikes, don't think its going to be an easy ride, poor DH, he really doesn't know what to do when I get in a bit of a state and we end up just arguing and he says I'm being negative, I have negative and positive days, he is not the best when it comes to hormones, lol!!

AF has shown up a little but not enough, I seem to be in a light stage of a period, only shows when I go to the loo, no blood in urine yet, just paper marks, I was hoping for today as I seem to have been like this for days now, I'm wondering if I should speak to the hospital now and explain what's happening.. Its just typical my AF messes around this month of all months, I dunno maybe my body knows something, the stress deep down inside of me which I'm trying to keep to a low low but I think deep down its always there simmering. I'm defiantly not pregnant, I did a test this morning just to be sure as I've heard some ladies can have light periods as well as being pregnant.

*Mrs EJ* - Welcome! Try not to stress, even if there's only five doesn't mean its not going to work, try keep positive and keeping busy helps keep the stress away, my mum is currently moving house and I have been helping out with that which has been a god send as it has helped take my mind off it all.

*Victorialeanne* - I am due to start this week, hopefully if AF sorts itself out! I'm starting on Prostrap for down regging, I'm really excited too and hoping it works first time, fingers crossed!! I'm also scared and angry why this has happened to me some days too, its a bit of a roller coaster isn't it!!

*Tots* - Good luck for Tuesday and hope everything goes okay. I'm guessing but I think stimming takes a few weeks, I'm just taking it a step at a time, I think I'm a few weeks off stimming.

*Miss Scarlet* - Hope you are feeling better? I had a day like that Saturday so know very well what it feels like but it passes hun and you will feel better soon

*Mross* - Its a shame the hospitals can't give us something for our hormones!!

*NicL* - I had a drink or two on Saturday and yes it seemed to help actually just getting out and about instead of being cooped up inside, I just had two wicked blues, 2.2 units in total so kept under my units and felt okay with that.

*Princesspink* - I would like to learn how to run, its on my to do list, but I'm not going to start at the moment cos I don't want to put my body under too much stress if I'm a newbie like. If your use to running I can't see how a light workout will do you any harm, but just don't overdo it in my opinion.

Hubby has suggested a trip to Alton Towers maybe this weekend for the fright nights but I don't know if its somewhere you exactly go when your down regging? I love theme parks so its a hard one as I've not been to any since last year, it might be a bit cold, hmmmm, so maybe we will check the weather ha ha!!

Bye for now and baby dust to all xxx


----------



## MissScarlet

Hi everyone, Feeling much better today but still very emotional! Scan this morning went well and have lots of follies apparently but dont know how many is a lot? I have therefore just started second injection which I think is for DR and have another scan on Wed to see how I am getting on.

Mrs EJ - I have been on Gonal for 5 days and just starting injecting Cetrotide this morning. Had huge problems with injection Cetrotide - it is so complicated in comparison to Gonal - I had a melt down and had to call the hospital to check I was doing it properly and thankfully I dont think I did too much wrong. I find it all so scary being left to inject without supervision but hopefully I will be better at it and less emotional tomorrow. Had to call DH in a right state!! How are you managing?

Crimson Rose - thanks for the message I did feel so much better today and after my scan though melt down just shows how hormonal I am at the moment 

HOpe everyone else doing OK?


----------



## Mrs EJ

Hi missScarlet. I don't like cetrotide very much either. Gonal is so much easier to do. My DH is a star and has given me all the injections so far. Bless him! I took Pergoveris for the first time today and that really hurt. Not looking forward to that one again!! Great that you have lots of follies. Good luck for ur next scan.


----------



## Crimsonrose

Hi everyone. AF has showed up this afternoon so going to take my first injection tonight and then scan next Thursday

So pleased finally starting, yey!!


----------



## helsbels40

Hopefully I will be joining u all soon just waiting for the nurse to ring to arrange injection lesson. I will be on long protocol but hopefully start DR early Nov.


----------



## MissScarlet

Crimson Rose - Glad to hear AF finally appeared and you can finally start! 

Mrs EJ - DH has been helping me with all my injections but wasnt around this morning when I started on the Cetrotide - we are going to have a practise run through tonight so I dont get into a state about it again tomorrow!!


----------



## LauraLLL

Hello everyone -  mind if I join you??  

My hubby and I start our first round of IVF this Thursday!!!! Well - that's when I go in to see the nurse and get my injection lesson and then start the injections myself. 

We're in the 'unexplained' category and have been TTC for three years.

I can't believe that we're about to start IVF. I'm really nervous and excited all at the same time. 

Lots of love to you all xxxx


----------



## dumbwing07

Hiya Everyone

Glad everyone is doing well!
Ive had an email from my nurse today, i have embryo transfer first week of november!!    
So excited to hear this, i know i might not get pregnant first time but all i can do is pray and stay positive. Think DP is a little overwhelmed but hes looking forward to it too. 

lots of luck and stacks of baby dust to everyone!!


----------



## Victorialeanne

Hello thanks for the replys

LauraLLL I went for my nurses app today seemed to feel more real when I got to hold the needle can't wait to get the first one done. I'm similar to you 1st go after 3 years of trying. Where are you having your treatment. Good luck for your app. 

Vx


----------



## LauraLLL

That'll be me on Thursday!!!!

I'm getting my treatment at The New Royal at Little France, Edinburgh. What about you?

I'm so excited and scared in equal measures. I'm really worried about the side effects. How are you feeling? xxx


----------



## Crimsonrose

Welcome LauraLLL, hope everything goes okay Thursday and best of luck!

Done my first injection, it was quite easy actually, easier than expected, used an alcohol pad to clean the area and I dunno it seem to numb the area as I hardly felt anything, is it suppose to do that? Did the injection myself and when I pushed up the needle before I put it in me a couple of drops leaked out, I'm worried now but am I just being paranoid, should I tell the clinic? It was only a couple of drops so I'm thinking it will be okay... apart from that I'm feeling normal, no affects as of yet, yey!!


----------



## NicL

Hi everyone 

Wow so much is happening at the moment! 

Crimson rose - yay! How exciting! I wouldn't worry i bet when they calculate the drugs they account for a little bit of spillage.

LauraLLL and Victorialeanne - i have my nurse appointment on wed so looks like i will be cycling with you. Are yo on long or short protocol?

Dumbwing07  - great news! Hope it all goes well.

Hope everyone else is well. No more news from me. Just trying chill x


----------



## mross

Welcome to all the new ladies!  Im also relatively new, this thread is something though isnt it...so many to keep up with!!!!!!!!

Crimsonrose - Im luving your updates, your not far ahead of me I think although slightly different treatment, ive been sniffing since last friday, and feel AF is well and truly on her way and keep checking every two minutes BEGGING her to come for the first time ever.  I LOL at you going for a cheeky wicked at the weekend....thank god!  I think its so important not to become too obsessed with this thing, I went to Sainsburies and bought alcohol free wine at the weekend and now im thinking sod it, if i fancy a spritzer and may as well roll with it!!!  So delighted you went well with your injection....good girl!  Not long now!!!

LauraLL - We are first time IVFers too - lost two babies in last 9 months and had to have lots of operations only to have tubes removed.  Im an Edinburgh girl myself and we would have been IVF buds but I moved to Bath with husband so treatment down here - nice to see a fellow Scot on though!!!

Ellasmummy - Not long now - stick in there you are doing amazing!!

Victorialeanne - Welcome!  I started my sniffs on Friday past so we are im about a week or so ahead of you - so we can defo chat.  Very excited but also very strange.  Ive not been bad at all on it and not as terrifying as you think when you start but I got a cracking migrain on Sunday (but i get them all the time anyway) and today I feel PMT but nothing out of the ordinary - not long till you start - keep us posted!

Princesspink - your little follies are getting ready for plucking so leave them grow as long as you can, its such a huge time for you now so sending you lots and lots of love!!!

Ladies there are so many of you on here and Im reading all your posts but dont have room to say hello to everyone but sending love and babydust to all of us!

I had a terrible day on Sunday, migrain so bad I couldnt move out of bed and ended up having to take a sumatriptan migrain releif to stop the pain and sickness, it was hell but im over it and its a new day and I feel really good.  AF is soooo around the corner, I think i might come on today, my cycle is usually only 24 days long so they started me on the sniffs a few days earlier, so I have a feeling i might get her today or tomorrow.  Cant wait for her to come, im not sure what to do though - the hospital said that I was just to go up on 23rd Oct for my Day 0 scan - but I wonder whether to just call them and tell them when my period comes and maybe do you think they will bring my injections forward??

Lots of love
Maria
xx


----------



## chugabur1972

Good evening ladies. 

I'm new here and just wanted to say "hello" and introduce myself.

Me 39, DH 27. Started our IVF journey end of July this year after TTC for 4 years. 

Base scan showed a questionable polyp which the clinic wanted removed.  Luckily for us the NHS were very speedy and I had a hysteroscopy early September and I'm now back on the Synarel. 

All being well I will start the scary injections 24th October with EC booked WC 05th November  

Look forward to going on this exciting journey with you all.

Wishing you all lots of luck.

Clare xx


----------



## mross

Hi Clare and welcome!

Guess what, we are exact same cycle days!  This is my first IVF as well!  Im spraying synarel at the moment to down reg and my timeline with IVF is scan day 0 - 23rd October, all being well first injection 24th October and then planned EC 5th November!!!

We defo can keep eachother in the loop!  Are you down regging just now?

xx


----------



## chocolate button82

This is my first Ivf and so nervous go to clinic 2morrow 2 do first injection I'm petrified of needles so quite nervous been reading all these posts for months it's nice to knw there's so many people going through the same thing anybody else starting 2morrow xx


----------



## NicL

Hi chocolate button82 - i have my lesson tomorrow. Start injecting for real on Monday so not too far behind you. You going to do the injections yourself? I was going to get husband to do it but think  i will do it myself now. Too much of a control freak! I am really nervous too. 

Let up know how you got on

X


----------



## chocolate button82

Hi nicL Monday will soon b ere well was goin to let partner do them jst don't think I would b able to put that needle in but I am a bit of a control freak so anything could happen lol will let u knw how I get on xx


----------



## chugabur1972

Hi Maria,
Thanks for the welcome.
Yes I'm down regging now with Synarel.....lovely stuff    How are you enjoying it?  I read that you had bad migraine. Hope they have eased up on you.  I have monthly migraines and they are awful things so I feel for you.
It's nice to hear other people's experience and great that we will be on the same journey together and keep each other going.
Are you nervous about the injections?  
Do you feel it's actually sunk in yet that you are on this journey hoping for a little miracle at the end?
It hasn't yet for me.....

Chocolate button 82 and NicL.....good luck with your injections, hope it doesn't hurt.

Good luck to everyone and look forward to chatting to you all soon xx


----------



## mross

Hi Ladies,

Claire - yes its so scary this journey isnt it!  Im day 5 with Synarel and im doing really good on it, just the damn headaches and Migrains isnt it that are the real problem.  I had a massive hot flash this morning but could have mistaken it for PMT really.  Im the biggest woose in the world and had you told me this time last year id have gone through 3 operations and months of daily blood tests and all the rubbish that went with ectopic pregnancies, I would have laughed and said, no not for me thanks!  But here we are doing it!!!  Its bizaar - im going on my adrenalin just now to get me through each step but I am scared about the injections but also excited!  We were given all the injections etc when we got the synarel but no gofal f as yet, and they said to start practicing injecting tomatoes.  Well, I wanted to see how it felt and ive tried stabbing it in my leg   just to see if i can handle it, and you know what, its fine!!!  My plan is to have a laugh whilst doing it with my hubby and hopefully this will get through the pain!  My biggest scare at the moment is the EC and ET in terms of ouchiness.  I just dont know what to expect, so many mixed views, so long as they knock me out I think will feel a bit better!!!

What day are you on your Synarel now?  Have you got AF yet?  I feel she is coming but nothing!

xx


----------



## Anjy

Hello ladies
Just wanted to introduce myself and take this opportunity to wish you all luck. 
I'm on day 5 of sniffing and its my first cycle of IVF. 
I've done 2 stimulated IUIs so I'm familiar with the injections and stuff but the nurses have told me this is a different ball game. 
I haven't had any side effects from the sniffing yet and I'm hoping I'll be OK because this is clearly the first of many drugs to come. 
Fingers crossed 
Baby dust to you all


----------



## gillinci

Help am completely lost am going for My 1st appointment a
St Mary Manchester for IVF I've got to call them on day 1 of af tI will be having
A scan and blood test and she sperm test......
Does anyone have any information what happens there and after......


----------



## chugabur1972

Hello ladies and welcome, I'm new here too  

Maria - I'm on day 11 of sniffing and so far no real side effects apart from crying at the most random things    On my previous attempt on the Synarel I had hot flushes, headaches, tearfulness and tiredness.  To be honest though I wasn't drinking as much water as they suggested so I'm making sure I do that this time.....and so far so good   apart from the crying  
I got my AF 2 days ago and it has been heavier then normal but I understand from the clinic that this is to be expected.
Sounds like you have had a tough time of things with your eptopic pregnancies bless you and now you are having to face this too....yes it certainly is bizare and for me it hasn't quite sunk in just what we are doing and I don't think it will until I start injecting.  I feel sick everytime I open the fridge and see it all sitting there   You were brave trying it out on your leg  
I like that you plan to have a laugh while doing it....my hubbie is really excited to get the injections started as I've asked him to inject me......I must be crazy but I just can't do it to myself  
The hardest thing for me is trying to stay positive but being realistic at the same time.....just hope I don't go crazy  

Hope AF turns up soon for you   xx


----------



## chugabur1972

gillinci said:


> Help am completely lost am going for My 1st appointment a
> St Mary Manchester for IVF I've got to call them on day 1 of af tI will be having
> A scan and blood test and she sperm test......
> Does anyone have any information what happens there and after......


I can give you info on the next steps that my clinic have given me.....I can't imagine its too much different to St Mary Manchester.
I'm on the long protocol. Is that what you are doing?
When my partner and I went for our first appointment they just went through all our forms, checked my partners sperm level, I had a scan and then they discussed what happens next.
Basically on Day 1 of AF I called the clinic to advise them. The clinic then arranged for the drugs to be delivered to us and advised me that I would need to start DR on day 21.
When the drugs arrived I had instructions of which ones needed to be kept in the fridge along with a schedule of events.
Basically I have to sniff until 24th Oct which is when I go for my baseline scan and blood tests. All being well I start injecting on a daily basis along with the continued sniffing. I return to the clinic for more blood tests and scans 31st Oct and 02nd Nov. If the clinic are happy with everything the EC will be 05th November.
I think most clinics offer a counselling session as well before you start your treatment but I'm sure they will explain everything to you in more detail I just wanted to give you the basic timeline.
Its a very daunting experience........When is your appointment?

Best of luck and I hope this helps.
Clare xx


----------



## gillinci

Hi Claire thanks for the reply x 
Can I just ask how long was your wait from the 1st app to starring
I've been told on here that it's12  else for resurd then call
When af comes.... are you nhs
am going 16th if af in time
How are you getting on x x


----------



## gillinci

P.s sorry snout some if My spellings am in my new phone and 
Can't work it properly yet x


----------



## chugabur1972

Hi gillinci,
Yes we are NHS.  After our referral we had to put things on hold for a while due to unexpected circumstances but as soon as we were ready we had a consultation within a month.  Then I called on day 1 of AF and they booked me in for a scan.  I started the medication on day 21 of AF.
Is the 16th your first IVF appointment?
I've been sniffing for 11 days now and have just started my withdrawal bleed.......so far so good (fingers crossed)
How are you feeling about everything?
Do you have any friends that have been through IVF?
Good luck with the IVF and your new phone   xx


----------



## LMB

Hiya I am starting treatment and have been on Noresterone progesterone tablets for past week and start injecting in 2 weeks...  I wonder does anybody else feel crampy with these tablets....  My period would have been about now and so wondering if this is normal to experience this?  In addition have constant dull achy uncomfortable feeling low down in pelvis...  If I am like this with the progesterone tablets - god only knows how I will react to the rest of the hormone therapies ;( !


----------



## gillinci

Hi Claire
yes then 16th is my first appointment it's a scan n blooday
And my fellas sperm test.
Am so worried after everything we've been through....
No I don't no anyone who's had IVF I've got loads if friends
And family but just think it will be good to talk to someonwho nos how it 
really feels
Where are you having your treatment
Where are you from do you have any children
are you on ******** my add is gillinci Evans


----------



## chugabur1972

Hi gillinci,
Good luck for the 16th.....not too long to go now.
It's horrible not having anyone close to you who has been through the same experience as no one can truly understand how you are feeling.  Sounds like you have been through a tough time already.  
I have not told any of my friends just my parents and my boss who was very supportive (massive shock )  My other half hasn't told anyone and I do feel for him as he keeps all his thoughts and emotions to himself whereas I have a very close relationship with my parents and often off load to them.  Bless them 
I think these forums are a massive support.  I've been reading them for a while now but have only just joined myself.
We are receiving funding from Oxford Fertility Unit.  We go to their satalie facility Holly House, Essex for our scans etc as this is where we live but will need to travel to Oxford for EC and ET (all being well that we get to that stage) which is about 2hrs from us.
Sadly we do not yet have any children.  How about yourself?
Keep me posted with how you get on........sending you lots of positive thoughts  
Clare xx


----------



## gillinci

Hi Claire. Am just praying that it won't be long after the
16Th before we get started I can't wait am so excited
But I guess were all in the same boat...
No I've got no children I've had 3MC and 2 ectopic resulting
in the removal of both tubes
it was July My last ectopic I had a really hard time I had key 
Hole surgery and list mu only remaining tube when they cut
The tube out they cut my bowel and didn't no I was left for
3 days with my bowel leaking in to my stomach giving me
Septicemia I had to have an  emergency operation an ended
Up having 58 staples down my stomach and was taken to intensity
Care 
Am ok now am looking forward to a new chapters in my life


----------



## Kajal9

Hi guys, just had ET yesterday & going through this TTWW .. Anyone else going thru this...


----------



## Victorialeanne

Hello Newbie

*Ellasmummy*- thank you

*Crimsonrose*- *mross* I know what you mean about being scared ours has happened so quickly sometimes it doesn't feel like it's happening. Not looking forward to the nasal spray hopefully I won't turn into a monster! My DH practises with the injection but he seemed really heavy handed so think I'm going to do them (will prob take hours to pluck up the courage).

*LauraLLL*- I'm doing mine at Bourne hall near Cambridge it's about an hours drive but such a lovely location so I don't mind

*NicL*- I'm on the long protocol

*Anjy*- welcome I'm not to far behind you x

*Chugabur1972*- welcome I'm not to far from you I live in Hertfordshire nearly went to the same clinic as you. When do you start

I do appologise if I get any names wring just doing this from my phone and wanted tonreply to
People.

X


----------



## chugabur1972

*gillinci* - wow you have had a very tough time lately bless you. Not just emotional but physical too and yet you have still managed to maintain your strength to go through this IVF journey.......I wish you luck and success with this new chapter in your life  

*Kajal9* - good luck with your 2ww, I'm only 11 days into sniffing. Hopefully I will reach ET. How was it? How are you feeling today?  

*Victorialeanne* - thank you for the welcome. When do you start your sniffing? We originally looked at Bourne Hall and Herts & Essex. Decided on Herts & Essex but the funding was withdrawn before we got to start and we automatically got transfered to Oxford (and Holly House). I don't think I will ever pluck up the courage to inject myself so OH is going to do it fingers crossed it wont be too bad 

Hugs to you all


----------



## beany34

Holy cow this thread is moving fast!

I can't keep up with names but there seem to be quite a few due early nov, which will be me too all being well   Unlike you sniffers with it all planned out I'm ringing clinic when AF shows up (day 18 now) and starting with gonal f immediately   scared doesn't come close! Just hoping scans and bloods ok so we can start first - one step at a time...

Gilinci - wow you've been thru the mil, ivf shoud be like a walk on the park 

Hats off to you ladies who have told people what you are doing, i couldnt cope with the questions ( how's it going? - still waiting arghh etc!) So its just me and dp's secret   ... am constantly trying to figure out what i can tell work if ec falls on work day amd need day off in a hurry  

So basically no news from me but just showing face with quick hello and a thank you for everyone posting, its great to read your journeys  

BTW my scans are local but ec/et is at care Manchester if anyone else there??

X


----------



## Victorialeanne

Hi chugabur1972

We were supposed to go to herts and Essex cheshunt it's only down the road from us missed out by a month! So we are going Bourne hall. Start sniffing on sat! Then have my baseline scan booked in for 1st nov. How bout you. I didn't feel confident doing the injections until I saw how clumbsy my boyfriend was! Although he really wants to do them I suppose it makes them feel part of it. A big part of me was hoping I would fall the month before but my body has other plans! 

Vicky x


----------



## Tots

Hi ladies
So I had my 1st scan today which went well. Ive had the go ahead for simming. I've had my buserelin reduced and I have began gonal-f so I'm injecting twice daily. Now I really feel like a pin cushion!!

For those of you that are worried about injections, I found that pinching your tummy and injecting the part with the most flesh near your belly button works best. It's become second nature and I hardly feel it now. 

Am going back on Monday for 2nd scan to check progress with a view to reduce/increase meds.
I'm so pleased to have reached the next step.

Good luck to you all. I Look forward to reading all you progress messages. Xx


----------



## chugabur1972

Hi Vicky,
What a shame you missed out when it's so close to you.  We had an appointment at Herts & Essex and was due to call them on day 1 of AF......unfortunately due to unexpected circumstances we had to postpone for a while.  When we did call on day 1 in July we were told it was too late to go with them.  I was gutted as its a 2hr 30min drive to Oxford   luckily we only have to drive 1hr to Holly House for our scans etc.
I started sniffing end of July and had my first baseline scan 15th Aug but they found a polyp so I had to cancel everything and have the polpy removed.  Luckily it didn't take too long on the NHS waiting list and I'm now back on my IVF journey.
My baseline scan is booked for 24th October and I'm praying for a nice thin lining so I can start my injections.
Ah bless your boyfriend....he should try putting the needle in himself maybe then he wont be so clumbsy    
Shame our bodies don't work how we would like them to......a lot of people say that as soon as you get accepted for IVF you find you fall naturally.......rubbish!! lol.
Good luck with your journey.  Let me know how you get on with your sniffing   xx

Hello Tots,
Congratulations on your scan......good luck with your injections and hope your continue well on your journey   xx


----------



## gillinci

Hi ladys thanks for all the replys not sure if am on the right post
As you all seem to be well infront if me with your treatment
But if you all don't mind am gonna stick around as am going for must
Scan appointment on around the 16Rt when af shows.....
Coz your all infront of Me I will learn fromyour steps x x

Does anyone know how long from 1st scan till results to treatment at st Marys
In Manchester.......... X


----------



## Anjy

Hey *Chugabur1972* I'm also at Holly House! Justine's fab isnt she?

*Victorialeanne* dont worry about the jabs honestly, the first 2 or 3 days are hard but after that you'll be amazed that you can do it without even thinking much about it!

Im now on day 6 of sniffing... thankfully still no side effects apart from that awful bitter taste. Going for my nurse's talk tomorrow 

Fingers crossed for everyone x


----------



## Haley118

Hi lovelies, I am just going to update you with my progress and will catch up with reading all about you shortly.  i can see there are some new ladies on the thread and it's getting very busy, it's great to read and learn about people's experiences etc. 

Been for down reg scan this morning.  Been on buserelin for approx 15 days.  Bascially, I have to carry on for another week, I either have one follie or some fluid, they aren't entirely sure until blood results this p.m.  if it's fluid, then i have been given a prescription which will make me have a bleed in about a week and then I have to book in for another scan.  If it's a follie then I have to take the ovitrelle and go in for a scan, so either way, I have been put back about a week before I can start menopur.  My lining is 7mm and they would like it to be 5mm.  The nurse was telling me that one lady is on her 6th down reg scan, bless her.  

I hope another week is all I need  

Good luck everyone xxxx


----------



## chocolate button82

Well go clinic 2day to do my first injection I'm so nervous an excited at same time xx


----------



## Haley118

chocolate button82 said:


> Well go clinic 2day to do my first injection I'm so nervous an excited at same time xx


Good luck hun, it is a very excited /nervous feeling. Let's get you started eh petal x


----------



## chocolate button82

Aww thanks Hun lets hope we're all mummy's soon xx


----------



## Wishingforbump

Hi girls hope everyone is well xxx

Is there anyone else out there scared to death of the side effects of the dr drugs an stimms?? I don't know how to get past the fear of it!! 

Please can someone tell me they're not as bad as I have heard  xx


----------



## Haley118

Wishingforbump said:


> Hi girls hope everyone is well xxx
> 
> Is there anyone else out there scared to death of the side effects of the dr drugs an stimms?? I don't know how to get past the fear of it!!
> 
> Please can someone tell me they're not as bad as I have heard  xx


Hiya hun, I am down regging at the moment, In all honesty, they aren't as bad as I thought, I suppose everyone is different but I have been fine, a bit tearful after day 15, which is good going. Apart from that, so far so good. it's a bit similar to pmt but no worse than that, for me anyway. I was made to beleive i would be like a werewolf the whole way through - not at all x


----------



## Wishingforbump

Haley I hope I don't turn in to a wolf either lol. I have anxiety and am on medication for it but I read that burserelin can make this loads worse  headaches and being sweaty I can cope with. Crazy, I cant lol. 

What dose are u on?? Xxx


----------



## chocolate button82

Well first injection done and really not that bad didn't feel a thing all the worry for nothing xx


----------



## Laura1507

Hi girls, im having my baseline scan Monday and will hopefully start stimms. The down regging injections were fine, just a bit of a headache really.. Wish me luck


----------



## Haley118

*wishingforbump: * I understand your concern, I was prepared to feel terrible mood wise and was hugely relieved when i felt fine. I hope you have the same, now time has gone on, I feel very tired and get the odd headache but that's all, fingers crossed for you that you feel fine hun.

*chocolatebutton*: That's great, nice one. I have a little bruising on my tummy now but not too bad and it looks worse than it feels. Just so pleased that we are now on the road and getting on with the journey, bring it on eh.

*Laura1507:* Good luck hun with your scan


----------



## MissScarlet

Hi ladies,

Glad to hear so many of us have started. Had second scan today and was told I was ready for EC. Can't believe it as have only been stimmingnfor for a week and dr for 3 days! So EC is on Friday and have just had final injection, am so excited


----------



## chocolate button82

Hi Haley I knw ye it's so gd to be on r way jst feels gd to of started no bruising as yet but I'm sure I will eventually lol xx


----------



## NicL

Hello all

Beany34 - yes i am at care Manchester. All my stuff is there tho as we are local (south  Manchester ). 

Miss Scarlet - go you! Hope mine is that fast but with low amh am expecting to b a slow responder. Good luck.

Chocolate buton82 - yay! Well done you. Easy from here. My first one is Monday. Eek!

Getting off tram now. Baby dust to everyone. Ill check in later x


----------



## Whittigan

Hi Everyone,

Starting our 1st cycle of IVF today!!  

Drugs today - Gonal F & Luveris and will start Cetrotide on Day 6.  E/C should be Tuesday 23/10.

Feeling a little nervous but excited at the same time.

It's been a long road with 3 miscarriages - 5 wks, 5 wks, 10 wks but I hope we are now in good hands with Dr. Nardo @ Conceive International.  

Here's hoping!!  Best of luck to everyone


----------



## Whittigan

chocolate button82 said:


> Well first injection done and really not that bad didn't feel a thing all the worry for nothing xx


Good to kno!! I'm starting this evening!!! Aaaaargh!!!


----------



## chocolate button82

NicL nothing to it u will b fine xx                                        

Whittigan honest to god nothing to it an I'm the the biggest wimp wen it cums to injections good luck for 2nyte hehe xx


----------



## Lottie9

Good luck to all you ladies that have started your injections  

I'm still waiting for my period to start! Was due today and nothing yet getting inpatient as just want to get started on this next part of the journey. Bad day yesterday but feeling better today and going to see the counsellor at the clinic Monday so hope that'll help. Anyone been before ?? 

xxxx


----------



## Wishingforbump

Lottie9 I am still waiting for af!!! I thought I was being left behind lol. I have a counciling appointment too on the 1st. Nervous!!! Xx


----------



## gillinci

Hi ladies hope all is going ok in all is your treatment x x
am i going to st marys next week for my first scan and bloods 
am soworried does anyone have any information on the bmi. And smoking. Rules. X x x


----------



## Wishingforbump

Hi gilinici I am at st marys and u have to both b non smokers and bmi of 19-30. I was only 18 so had to put a stone on b4 treatment. Wen u go in u take a ticket and wait for your number to b called (reminds me of beetlejuice wen the couple go to see the death secretary woman lol) then u have an internal scan, well embarrassing, and u will both have blood tests done. 

It's about 12 weeks later u will get ur consultation appointment. Hope this helps xx


----------



## LauraLLL

I had a bit of a meltdown at the hospital today but the doctor and nurses were lovely - very supportive.

So I had another internal scan (urgh - but all was looking good on the inside) and the dummy egg transfer (panicked so much that I needed laughing gas!!!!!) 

So I found out that I am on a short protocol   and that I don't need to down regulate this cycle like I thought.

Next cycle (around 4 weeks exactly!) I will go in and start my injections!!!!! 

It's all happening!!!!!

Love and luck and buckets of baby dust to all of you xxxx


----------



## gillinci

Hi wishing for bump 
thanks for the bmi reply x
where are you on your treatment x x


----------



## Wishingforbump

Laura, were u originally told u would be down regulating?? And then told u would do short after ur scans? I am dreading dr and really want to do short p. Don't know if it's worth an ask at the hospital. 

No worries gilinici, I am du on Monday do will start down regulating 21 days after that  xx


----------



## Haley118

*Misscarlet* - wowzer, that is absolutely brilliant - nice one 

*gillinci* - smoking - Have you found anything out, at my clinic they did a carbon monoxide test on us, like the breathing machine one, which detects levels of carbon monoxide, are you NHS funded for this one? If you are a private, I am not sure if they are more relaxed about it. PM me if you like x


----------



## Rosieposie1

Can I join? On shirt protocol, did my first injection today. It's my first ivf and I'm terrified I won't respond as have low amh.


----------



## Snowy81

Hi All

Wow this is an active thread, hope you don't mind me joining.  Its great reading everyone's stories and seeing that we all have similar worries, makes me feel more normal!

Haley, I notice you are in a similar situation to me with lining being too thick at down reg scan.  Have you been down reg on the Buserelin suprecur nasal spray?  Also would you mind telling me more about the options your clinic have given you if its fluid?  Sorry lots of questions.

I have my second down reg scan tomorrow as Mondays scan showed lining as being 4.5mm but clinic say has to be 4.0 or under to start stims and told to continue on nasal spray with another scan tomorrow.  I don't have much hope of a thinner lining tomorrow as I have not had any further spotting since Monday morning before scan, so am now praying for a solution other than cancelling the cycle.

Baby dust to all


----------



## Tots

Hello ladies

Go missScarlet that is great news. Good luck for Tomorrow, let us know how you get on.

Chocolate button - well done on your first injections. Thats the hardest bit done and your soon become a natural. 

Wishing for a bump and lottie - I feel your frustrations. Have fingers crossed that a/f makes a prompt appearance so you can start the next stage of your treatment.

Rosie - welcome and we'll done on getting through your first injection. I too have low amh but I have read a lot of posts on here where people have said that having low amh does not mean poor response. I have everything crossed for you. 

Haley and snowy - good luck for your next down reg scans. I have everything crossed for a good result.

I had a bad day yesterday and am glad it is over! Had a headache, felt extremely stressed out and irritated. Not sure if it was my body's response to the Gonal-f. 
Tummy feels a little bruised from being used as a pin cushion    but overall today is a much better day.  

Sending baby dust to you all.


----------



## Feelinglucky

Hi 
I think i belong here!!
Started taking the pill on 2nd oct and starting injections 19th oct,with 1st scan 2nd nov.
All going well treatment will b around 16th nov.
Im not very good with all the technical bits all u experts seem to know.
Everything just seems to have happened so quickly for us. My meds are being delivered today so it will seem really real when i get those later!  
Well good luck to u all, ill b popping in and out and will keep u posted on our journey! Xx


----------



## Ivfmamma

Hello lovely ladies, room for another??  

I've been reading this with interest but held off posting so far as I wasn't entirely sure of what month I'd be starting to down regulate, I'm at seacroft Leeds & under Mrs Sharma, this will be my first ivf attempt & hopefully my last, I won't go into details of infertility as its long & boring lol you can see from my signature below this post all of my 'issues' as my hubby kindly puts it.

I have my nurse consultation in 2 weeks so hoping for my November period to begin injections. 

I'm having ivf not icsi so I'm assuming by this my husbands swimmers are up to spec 

Probably all those vitamins & potions I force down his neck  his sperm quality wasn't very good a few years ago & I made drastic changes to his lifestyle (aren't I mean ) & his sperm quality is much better now! 

Anyway I shall look forward to chatting, oh I do like a chatter as you'll all soon realise.   xx


----------



## Lottie9

Morning ivfmamma 

Welcome here ! I've not been using this support group for long but have already made some great friends and it's become a great place for support. No one knows just how it feels hey unless there experiencing it !!

Fingers crossed for your first ivf attempt I'm also just about to start my first attempt! Feeling very nervous and apprehensive but after working so hard to get here (losing 6.5 stone!) finally I've got to a place where I neverl thought I'd be 

At the moment I'm waiting for my cycle to come! I'm now late ! Typical when I want to get started! I attend jessops in Sheffield. To be honest I'm not really sure what to expect and I'm sure your the same just praying hard I have the best Christmas present ever a positive result ! Trying not to build my hopes too much though! 

I also have a long story to have got to this stage and it's got my very stressed out! 

Just nice to make some new friends here and keep in touch love Lottie xxxx


----------



## Lottie9

Just looked back on previous pages sorry ladies didn't see all these comments! Can't keep up with it all lol this is a very active room and it's good we can all support each other so much as its hard !!

@ wishingforbump any news  Mine still nowhere to be seen ! Gosh never wanted it to appear so much! need to get started with this then I'll hopefully calm down its all so hard 

@ LauraLLL I know it's not easy I quite often have these melt downs and sometimes feel its just me  so hard to explain to people who aren't experiencing it ! Especially when family are so upset that they can't do anything to take the pain away. Thinking about you Hun and at any point pm me if need to offload 

Love to you all and hope you have a good weekend keep positive or try like I am !!! Xxxxx


----------



## mross

Hi ladies!

Ive been on a work conference for 3 days and all I wanted was to access my laptop and catch up with all of you!!!!!  Just got home and came online and there is so much happening and pages of posts still to read through!

Welcome to newbies!!!  Im a newbie too as are most of us on this site I think!  OMG, so im on Day 8 of Synarel sniffing, ive been better than I thought but imm having a meltdown today.  I thought id have bled by day 7, they put me on it earlier than CD21 as I have a 24 day cycle so i went on it CD18 or so.  Anyway, Ive been feeling SO PMT!  its crazy, but my stomach is bloated so extremely its not like AF at all, its more like when I had ectopic pregnancies (some of you ladies have gone through this already i noticed when reading your signatures) whereby everythings blocked and very sore.  URGH, I feel rubbish and all i keep thinking is **** what if im not responding correctly to the Synarel.  Im too scared to call the clinic about it, in case they say im having a bad reaction.  Like my stomach is HUGE, i cant suck it in or out and its so sore.....is this normal??  Anyone else feel like this?  I feel pretty sick as well.  

It didnt help being on a 3 day conference in the UK and being stuck having to do things from 0800 - midnight and be stuck with drunk colleaugues whilst I sipped my sparkling water hiding the gnawing pain in my stomach!!!  Anyone else vouch for this type of pain.....there is NO sighn of any blood anywhere

Help!!!
xxx


----------



## ttc79

hi everyone , 
wow this thread is getting busier by the day , -  a population boom in 9 months or so hopefully 

wishingforbump & lottie9 - here is an af dance to hopefully help on her way       
gillinci - bmi at our clinic needs to be between 18.5 and 35 before treatment can begin
LauraLLL - looks like we be about the same time - am short protocol too 
Snowy81 - hope you lining thins by monday and you dont have to cancel.  

hi to all other ladies , look forward to chatting and reading about your progress over the coming weeks 

AFM- have received my treatment plan and all consent forms , just waiting on nov af  to start on jabs x

take care all xx


----------



## Lottie9

Omg !!!! It's here and the clinic has been contacted so I have to go in the morning between 8-930 for the scan and blood tests and collect the drugs! Nervous but have to now be positive and give myself best possible chance ! 

@ttc79 the dance worked lol  it's here! Waited so long for this and now it's here I'm scared ! 

It's been my birthday this week and tonight 10 of us off to an Indian restaurant for a meal so that'll help take my mind off the morning! 
Xxx


----------



## Feelinglucky

Wow this is a busy one, had my meds today.. I feel like a drug dealer!! 
Cant wait to start them next friday! x


----------



## Wishingforbump

Woohoo lottie9!!! Xxxxx


----------



## helsbels40

Can I join this thread, I am the sane as wishing for bump. AF due monday and I can tell she's going to make an appearance sooner rather than later  . I am due to DR 21 days after that. I have got my injection lesson on thurs. Getting a little bit real now, scary stuff.


----------



## helsbels40

*same stupid phone


----------



## Wishingforbump

Hi helsbels  omg our cycles will prob be the same!! I feel a bit crampy today so I may come on sooner. I will start dr on cd 21 too. What meds will you be taking? 

It's very scary indeed!!! Xx


----------



## Ivfmamma

Evening ladies, 

Thank you for your reply & kind welcome lottie  

Hope you are all well tonight  

I had my fallopian tube removed 2 weeks ago due to hydrosalpinx & today I've been to docs as my surgery wound is infected  its been sore for a few days & last night it ached all night, I haven't dared look at it   so got the doc to look & its infected, I've also got a chest & ear infection so on antibiotics for a week, I've got to clean my wound before I put my pjs on tonight I'm being sick at the thought!!!! 

I can cope with nursing anyone else I actually enjoy making people feel better when ill lol but don't enjoy nursing myself, it makes my stomach turn looking at my own cuts weirdo aren't I  


I have my nurse consult in 2 weeks... What happens at this? I'm at seacroft Leeds. I heard you have bloods & a scan (im dreading the scan as my belly is still very fragile after surgery) 

Also at Leeds do you have general anaesthetic for egg collection? xxx


----------



## Wishingforbump

Hi ivfmama I'm not sure about leeds but at Manchester the scan u will have is internal (vajayjay stlye) not on ur tummy so u should b fine xx


----------



## helsbels40

I will be sniffing synarel and stimming with merional. How bout u. Just wishing time away now so I can get started.


----------



## Ivfmamma

Vajayjay style    not heard that one before lol 
Ohh I've had many of those type of scans, you just have to leave your dignity locked in a box when your down the infertility road don't you. Thanks for your reply hun least it won't be sore on my tum when its done (poet & I didn't know it  ) xx


----------



## Wishingforbump

I'll be injecting bureselin and gonal f stimms. X


----------



## chocolate button82

Jst dun my 3rd injection ouch it bloody hurt lol I'm injecting burserelin an stomping with fostimon xx


----------



## chocolate button82

I meant stimming this bloody phone haha xx


----------



## Ivfmamma

I thought stomping?? God what's that when its at home, not heard that being used during ivf before, then I read your next post lol my phones the same it has a habit of putting full stops instead of spaces which winds me up so bad when I have to go through my whole post & change it all grrr   xx 


My wound is clean & dressed & I've just got my pjs on had a hot chocolate & my antibiotics with a galaxy choc bar  (a big one)    now im watching trollied which i just love lol then bed for me, sweet dreams ladies & lots of   xx


----------



## chocolate button82

I knw ye it's a nightmare it changes words all the time it drives me mad lol xx


----------



## dumbwing07

Hiya everyone

Hope you are all doing well! Im just plodding along waiting these two weeks out before i can up my dose ready for ET.
@Lottie9, your inbox is full i cant reply to your pm! Message me!

Lots of love and baby dust to everyone


----------



## LSF2012

Hi Everyone,

New to FF and saw this thread and will be starting first cycle at beginning of Nov. Reading some of the posts has made me feel so much better as my thoughts are the same. For example, had my appointment on Thurs to go through the IVF process and was still not very accepting of my situation (medically unexplained infertility) thinking I could get BFP this month.  

Sadly not the case as AF came today so have phoned up and got my appointment to start Buserlerin on 02/11/12. Do I feel excited? If I'm honest I don't have a PMA and my thoughts drift to trying to cope with a life without kids. How ridiculous is that?  I've not even done the cycle. So Then I worry that I'm jinxing myself. But I guess I'm scared to get excited and then have it fail.

Tonight just been round to my friends and read her little boy and another friends little girl a bedtime story and didn't dare think that by December I could be PG. 

My emotions are very confusing. 

xxxx


----------



## dumbwing07

*LSF2012* - know how you feel, im an emotional wreck too. I tend to dream about babies all the time, think its my mind tormenting me. Infertility is such a rollercoaster and its so unfair, no one ever seems to understand but all the ladies on here are going through the same thing, so were here to talk to whenever you want!

lots of baby dust to you fingers crossed to everyone


----------



## Feelinglucky

Has anyone had any bleeding whilst on bcp?? Ive been on it 11 days and started bleeding but im to scared to ring incase they stop the cycle!!


----------



## Spellbound

Good morning, ladies.

I´d like to join you. I am starting downregulating today.
I am injecting Buserelin/Suprecur. I´m excited, nervous and   that all goes well.
I´ve decided to take them in the evening.

I am a little worried that downregulating might cause a long term effect such as early menopause? Is there such a thing? I´ve been reading about the side effects etc.
My AMH last year was 4,8 and now it´s 1,04. Still the clinic decided it´s still in the normal range to start the long protocol. I wonder if the AMH came back lower after having the ivf lite process?
Does anyone know more about this?

Here´s wishing you all  and  am sending 
Spellbound


----------



## LSF2012

*Dumbwing07 - thanks for your post it helps so much to know that I'm not the only one going through this.

I think FF is great and I know I'm going to be on the forum a lot chatting to people 

To you all my prayers  and lots of baby dust *


----------



## Ivfmamma

Good morning ladies, hope we are all well today, I've started  shredded wheat diet for 2 weeks to try lose a few lb for my nurse consultation as my BMI has just pushed over the 30 mark!!. I originally had to lose 3 stone to be eligible for nhs ivf which I managed to do! But with my recent operation & turning to food while depressed I've put a stone on   so I don't want to jepordise treatment so I'm hoping to lose 5 or 6 lb by the time I go back as my BMI will be back in the 30 zone then.

If I go & happen to be 2 or 3 lb over weight will I be punished?? Or will they make an allowance do you think? I'm actually really worried about it   xx


----------



## Ivfmamma

Did I mention shredded wheat makes me gag  
Only reason I'm doing it is I read up on google that you can lose half a stone in a week!  desperate times desperate times...

Breakfast - shredded wheat
Dinner - shredded wheat
Tea - normal cooked meal 
Snacks - fruit 

That's on my menu for 2 weeks
Are you jealous of my delicious foods    hehe xx


----------



## Lottie9

@ Ivfmamma

Why not join slimming world Hun i will guarantee in a week you can lose a big number. I had to lose a lot of weight to start my treatment and I've been doing slimming world lost 6.5 stone  give it a try Hun find a group nearby. It'll be much better and a healthier diet than shredded wheat diet and you'll be eating normal and enjoying your food too any help just message me ok Hun xxxxx


----------



## Wishingforbump

Lsf2012 I have about 3 breakdowns a day about it. From thinking oh I might be pregnant for my Xmas party to I'll never have children to do I even want to go through all this to feeling completely consumed. 

I'll b honest and say I had no idea how much of your mind all this would take up. I literally think of nothing else. On a good day I just say it'll make me a stronger person for goin thru this and if I'm lucky my baby will b extra special. 

But on a bad day, I'm convinced all this will kill me off and ruin the rest of my life coz I was so useless. I now know what people mean wen they say it's a roller coaster!! Xx


----------



## Devon Dumpling

Hello All

Wishingforbump - I was on buserlin and gonal f injections and found that DH doing the morning one in my leg and me doing the evening Gonal F helped to get into a routine (and didn't drive me bonkers).    I had hardly any side effects, apart from being a bit teary, and think the accupuncture really helped keep them at bay.

Feel like the world has been spinning faster as I am sat here with hopefully 3 fertilised eggs ready to go back in the oven on Monday morning  
ta dah!!
First scan last Monday showed 8 good size follicles.  2nd scan on Wednesday showed 11 !!!   Had a blood test and estrogen level was right so they moved my EC to Friday.  

Was so nervous but the nurses and everyone were really supportive.  Came round from the EC to find that there were 10 eggs!
The embryologist suddently sprang the option of ICSI on us, which we didn't think we had to do but went for, as you want the best chance don't you.  

Received the call this morning that from the 10 eggs, 6 were good quality and 3 have fertilised  
Hopefully booked for pre-accupuncture on Sunday and then ET on Monday at 11.  

What a rollercoaster of emotions xx  

Sending lots of   to everyone - keep up the good work.  

Lots of love DD xxxx


----------



## LSF2012

*Wishingforbump* - OMG I know exactly what you mean. I sit there sometimes and think is it worth going through all this but then I know I would regret it if I didn't try IVF.

My friends and family say oh you've got to do IVF and you'll definately get pregnant but they don't know that. I hate the fact that we have to make all these decisions when for so many other people the only decision is shall we start trying for a baby, yes o.k, and then they get pregnant. Can't help but feel sorry for myself sometimes.

Xxxx


----------



## Wishingforbump

Omg af is here so it's all systems go!!!need to ring the clinc tomorrow an get a date for my teaching appointme t!!! 

Its starting to feel real now. Dp is on nights so I'll b stalking this site to death an just to pre warn u, I probably wont handle this very well lol xx


----------



## Victorialeanne

Hi everyone hope your all ok started Synarol today nasty tast but not too bad will have to see in a week what I'm like!

*Wishingforbump*- good luck all systems go now

*LSF2012*- I was the same hoping to fall before we started and didn't have much PMA but I've got better now I've started down reg. It's prob good not pinning all your hopes on it working first time but try not to be to hard on yourself.

*Spellbound*- I started today on Synarol got my base scan booked for 1st November exciting times

*Ivfmumma*- good luck with shredded wheat diet that would not be something I could do. Although wouldn't you be eye eating healthly so your body is in prime condition for you starting.

Good luck everyone xx


----------



## Ivfmamma

Anyone watching Xfactor tonight? 

I'm stalking the tv for it, fills my lonely boring Saturday night's at least  

Couldve done with some popcorn or some sweets but dieting for a couple of weeks ah well  

Lottie - well done on losing your weight hun, I tried slimming world before but didn't get on with it, I did weightwatchers 3 times this year & all together lost 1 stone, the other 2 stone I lost doing My Fitness Pal if you've heard of it? 

I don't really need to lose a lot of weight, its just my BMI this past month has just gone over the 30 mark, i only need to lose 6lb to get it within range again, Leeds ivf are strict on weight so I'm not letting 6lb put my treatment at risk, I don't even think 6lb should be an issue but I'm not taking any chances so for 2 weeks I'm just dieting, hopefully ill lose it, if not then so be it I can only try hey & if anyone at Leeds comments they will have to take into account I only had an operation on the 28th September so can't get my bum in the gym just yet xx


----------



## Ivfmamma

Thanks Victoria, good luck for your scan on 1st November it'll soon be here  
xx


----------



## NicL

hi ladies

wow how quickly everything is moving!! Wanted to do lots of personals but by the time i come to reply i get everything confused so appoligies!
ivfmamma - shredded wheat diet sounds horrid but will be worth it! stick in there (and sure a couple of pounds wont matter)

lsf/ wishingforbump - Such a relief to hear other people going through the same thing. Sometimes i am so consumed by it that i cant do anything (work has gone completely out of the window) and yes i have baby dreams most nights. But then sometimes i think do i realy want this? We have a nice life - we have enough money to do pretty much what we want without worring, have nice holidays (2 or 3 a year most years) and are out all the time. I know in my heart that i do but it seems so hard sometimes.

AFM - Have just had to deal with the first friend today who is pregnant with baby number two both babies concieved in the sapce of us trying for number 1. Also whinging friends on ********...doing my head in (one friend putting way too much deal on about her mastitits and i am thinking i would love to be in your postion grrrrr!!!)

off out tonight - not told friends we start drugs on monday (they know we are going through ivf though) so going to be a challenge to try to not drink to much without them realising!! Hopefully they will get drunk and wont notice!!

anyway on that note better go make my face look acceptable for the outside world.

enjoy your evening people

xxx


----------



## Lottie9

Hi girls 

Hope everyone's ok !! I'm rather confused dunno if to be happy, sad, worried or excited ! 

Been this morning for my first blood test and scan in prep to start the injections Gonal F tomorrow !! Well it's not quite worked out that way! I started bleeding yesterday and then called the clinic it was quite heavy. When had the scan today she said there was still a lot of lining to shed and also that the ovary (I only have 1) had 4 potential follicles there already that she was happy with that. Anyway told me to call back and when I called there saying the doctor says he wants another scan Monday as the lining is a lot so needs to see before starting me on injections! 

Panicking and dunno if it's positive sign or if I should be worried! Trying to stay calm !!! Someone's told me they may decide to put me on long protocol and down reg me I really hope not  was feeling positive now I'm bit worried !!! Xxx


----------



## dumbwing07

Lottie9

pm me, it says your inbox is full so i cant reply to you xxx


----------



## gillinci

[color= green][/color

hi ladies just wondering is anyone on ********
Am looking for a new friends on IVF buddies
My add is gillinci Evans  it hI


----------



## EllasMummy

Added you I'm emma Pollitt  xxx


----------



## Attagirl

Hi everyone

Just dropping in again from the August/ Sept thread to give you some hope and some advice.

Don't dwell on the IVF more than you have to, go to the appointments, have a chat on here but otherwise get on with normal life. Stress and putting extra pressure on yourself doesnt help.

Know that it does work. I just go my BFP. The statistics on IVF can drive you crazy (they certainly did with me!) as a lot of you will be paying a fortune for something that on paper has a less than 50% chance of success which is counterintuitive in the extreme, but remember all those times in life you have beaten the odds - got a place on a course or at uni that there were loads of applicants for, got a job that again there were more than two people going for. If you think about it there are probably far more occasions that you have beaten far greater odds than those related to IVF than you have ever realised. So in short have faith and lots of   . You can do this, and if not this round, if at first you don't succeed....

Wishing all the very best for the successful outcomes you deserve and in the meantime giving you big   !

Attagirl

P.S Lottie - I did the long protocol including in the end 3 weeks of DR. Totally wasnt the end of the world, just got a bit boring after a while!


----------



## Martha Moo

hi ladies

Lovely to see some of you getting started on your journey

I just wanted to post a reminder about personal information, as Fertility Friends is viewable by all just something to bear in mind 

sprinkling  

Donna


----------



## chugabur1972

Hi ladies just wanted to wish everyone a nice, relaxing weekend and sending you lots of     

Attagirl - Thank you for your positive words and congratulations on your BFP.

mross - any sign of AF yet?  I'm sniffing Synarel and got my AF on day 9......for days before I was very tearful, moody, bloated to the point that I couldn't get my work trousers done up and my tummy really hurt.  First 3 days of AF were the most painful of any I've ever had.  Hope that your symptoms are due to AF coming....not that I want you to be in pain but I feel your frustration and   that you can get your AF and then you can move on and look forward to the next part of this incredible journey  

All the best to you all.....I'm going back to X Factor now


----------



## Dani2883

Hi 

Ladies hope you are all well 



Just seen yr post about acebook gillinci I'm on there I'll look for u  

Dani x


----------



## Feelinglucky

Been out for food tonight with the inlaws and snapped twice at my husband which they noticed! 
So ive decided i'm not leaving the house again until its over,except for work, otherwise ill get myself a reputation...


----------



## mross

Morning lovely ladies!

Chugabur -Oh thats exactly how ive been feeling! No AF yet though doh! Im on day 10 of sniffing now, have back ache, swollen stomach and defo a bit more grouchy and teary than before!!!!!!!!!!!!  Already feeling a bit bored with the whole thing really and just want it all to go smoothly.

So hard to keep up with this board there are so many ladies going through this its bonkers!  I watched catchup tv last night and it was a documentary about the "baby lottery" on C4 and It had ivf couples talking about it not working for them and I hysterically cried my heart out, Ive not really accepted that this might not work yet and thats scary.  

Headaches been ok so far, had one bad migrain on day 3 that i was in bed with but other headaches ive been able to get on with and work through although Ive needed to take solpadeine a few times to keep them at bay - anyone know if this is ok to do?  I checked with pharmacist who was happy but just wondered if anyone else had any other experience.

Lots of love and babydust
xxx


----------



## Haley118

gillinci said:


> [color= green][/color
> 
> hi ladies just wondering is anyone on ********
> Am looking for a new friends on IVF buddies
> My add is gillinci Evans  it hI


I have added you hun - haley stocks


----------



## LSF2012

Morning ladies,

Just wanted to say what a relief it is to read everyone's posts. My DH is not ecstatic about doing IVF as he thinks what will be will be but he's doing it because he knows how much I want a child. I don't know if this is a good thing or a bad thing. I don't want to keep having constant discussions with him because there's no point going on about it but if I'm honest I'm scared.

What if IVF works and his reluctance is because he's not ready for children - what will this do to our marriage? But if it doesn't work I'm worried that I will blame him because he wasn't jumping up and down with joy that we were doing IVF. Again, what will this do to our marriage? I know I'm over thinking things and after all men are from mars and women are from Venus so our approaches to situations in life are different.

If I'm honest I feel really detached at the moment. I was made redundant from my job at the end of Aug and ended up deciding that as we had some money it was a perfect time to do IVF. I didn't want to put it on hold any longer. I put this argument to my husband and he accepted it. 

I'm also worrying that when it comes time to get a job either after a BFN or a BFP I won't find one and that I should still be applying for jobs now. 

I don't know what to think or feel and I guess not working at the moment means I have more time to think. My head is just everywhere. Are all these thoughts and feelings normal? Would love to hear from any of you who are thinking the same. 

Xxxxxx


----------



## Wishingforbump

Morning lsf2012 I think our crazy minds work the same lol. Today was supposed to be an Ivf free day for me but that's gone out of the window already!!! I was really positive yesterday bur Friday and today iv been having some terrible thoughts (thanks OCD) just feel really sorry for my self and dreading the whole thing tbh. I had my first wobble about gettin a bfn on Friday, it really hit home that thers only a small chance of it working  

Maybe we should stay in touch through this together an we can talk each other out of this negativity. 

This is supposed to be a happy and exciting time!!! And I'm worried I'm not even going to b able to do my first jab!!! Hugs babe xxxxx


----------



## Feelinglucky

Wishing for a bump- when r u due to start injections? 
I had the appointment last thurs to show me how to do it,she made me do a fake injection,it was honestly fine,except i was shaking! Really put my mind at rest though for friday when i start x


----------



## Wishingforbump

Feeling lucky2012 I don't know yet. I rang the clinic today ti req treatment an they will ring me bk in the next 72 hours ( more waiting yey!!) anyway wen they ring bk I'll have a date for my teaching app so I assume we will be given our dates and doses then?? Not sure tbh

Actualy is anyone at st marys in Manchester?? What the hell happens nxt lol xxx


----------



## Wishingforbump

!!!! Clinic rang!! In on Tuesday for bloods n scan, teaching appointment on the 29th and start injections on the 1st


----------



## Crimsonrose

Hey everyone. Hope everyone having a good weekend, I am quite surprised how much activity has been on lately, pages and pages, I will have to have a read up sometime to catch up and post some personal's!! Resisted some Wicked's this weekend, decided to stick to some non alcoholic Kopperburg instead, going to save the Wicked's for special occasions, miss my drinking sessions but this is much more important so they will have to stay missed for the time being.

Its been nearly a week since my Prostap injection and I am feeling absolutely normal, I am worried now, lol, I thought I may turn into the wicked witch of the west but I seem to be more on the lines of Mary Poppins instead and I actually seem nicer, I think I could do with one of these every week, lol!! I did have slight leakage when I pushed air out of the needle and the majority of you have said not to worry about this apart from one person that has said to ring the clinic to check, I am going to ring tomorrow, but what if its gone all wrong, what if I haven't had enough liquid as I feel normal and I am worried I should be feeling something, oh dear!!!


----------



## jojo&lt;3

Everyone
I should hopefully b starting oct/nov just waiting on my pack and nasal spray coming in the post so i can DR.
scared,excited,love this site so much info ,i would b lost without it picked up loads of info already.
best of luck for anyone else starting and hopefully catch up with ur jouney on here 
 baby dust to all 

jo


----------



## LSF2012

*wishing for bump* - staying in touch sounds like a good idea. We're gonna be very similar with our cycles. I've got my teaching appointment on 2nd Nov!!!!

Have you done IUI previously? as the injections, as far as I'm aware, are pretty much the same. You'll be fine with the injections, don't worry.

I'm feeling a bit more positive today. It will be a roller coaster ride but we can support each other and get through.

Positive thoughts, big hugs and lots of baby dust to you.
   xxx


----------



## Crimsonrose

*Lottie* - Glad your AF showed, mine was a week late this month which was a bit you know, typical, but it showed eventually and I am a week into treatment now and have my next scan, pre stimming scan this Thursday, fingers crossed everything will be ok and I can move onto stage two.

*IVFmamma* - We just have a light sudation at Seacroft so we are not asleep just sleepy, I'm quite worried but trying to be positive, they say you can take a Ipod and listen to music of your choice, I may not bother but thought I'd mention it as it may be for you.. At the nurses consultation they will do a scan and some bloods, paperwork, etc.. I saw Alison who was really lovely and talked us through everything.

I have been eating a lot of shredded wheat lately as well, the bite size ones I like, not because I want to diet as of such more I got a bit of a craving for them, have you tried the Special K diet? I use to do that all the time when I was younger, never seemed to last though as I would always end up over indulging at teatime, lol!!!

*Mross* - How are you feeling? That doesn't sound too good, I would speak to the clinic if it is still bothering you as soon as possible!

*Chocolate buttons* - You seem to be at wars with your phone, lol, which one is it? I am looking at getting a new phone, got a Nokia 6700 at the moment and want an Iphone 5 so been shopping about, just the touch screen thing that scares me a bit as never had a touch screen phone before and wonder how easy I will find it to use.

*LSF2012* - Welcome and know what you mean with friends n family, went for coffee the other week with friends n they were all saying "Are u looking forward to being pregnant?" I was like WTF it's not even worked yet n is not even guaranteed to! It feels like now everyone is expecting it to work and then if it doesn't I don't think anyone will know what to say, I am just going to go away on holiday if it doesn't work, I have already thought about what to do if it doesn't which I know is a bit premature but I feel I need something to look forward to if it doesn't, like a holiday.

Hello anyone I've missed


----------



## chocolate button82

Well had a meltdown yesterday I was so moody an jst cried all day feel better 2day didn't think I would feel so bad it's only day 6 of injecting buserelin 

CRIMSONROSE I've got the iPhone 4S love the phone it jst duz my head in wen texting cuz it changes ur words lol touch screens r far easier would defo recommend the IPhone tho xx


----------



## Crimsonrose

I had a day like that last week, everything seem to just come down on me and that was before I started treatment but AF was due any day so I think it was just my hormones that got the better of me. I am thinking of getting the Iphone 5, but I'm one of these indecisive people who can never decide, I think I am scared of change, I sound old, lol!!


----------



## chocolate button82

Lol go 4 the iPhone it's like a mini computer hehe u wouldn't regret it.
These drugs play havoc with ur hormones wait till u start them xx


----------



## Tots

Good evening ladies

Thought I would update you on my progress.
I had my second scan today to check my response to Gonal-f. It went ok I think. They have upped my meds as although I'm responding well and have 28 follicles, there needs to be more of them and they need to be bigger.  I'm due to go back again on Wednesday. I'm pleased because they were concerned of OHSS but they said I am where I need to be. 

Don't know if its the meds or not but I'm gonna blame them anyway! Yesterday I swung the fridge door open straight into my face.... I thought it was the freezer. My nose is bruised and DH found it highly amusing. 
My moods are up and down and I have a very short patience/temper at times. Not many people at work know and they are picking up on my changing moods. I'm sure they think I'm loosing the plot.  

Good luck everyone on your own journeys. Look forward to reading your updates. X


----------



## Laura1507

Hi all, had my baseline scan this morning and all good so starting menopur Wednesday and back in for scan next Monday  just remembered by coming on here that my menupor is in the boot of the car..out in the cold rain I go!! X


----------



## Crimsonrose

*Chocolate buttons* - Going to go look at them today at the car phone warehouse, always like to get a feel for a phone in person before I commit to it. I will be starting Menupor hopefully back end of this week, daily injections, hope it's as easy as last time.

*Laura* - Terrible weather isn't it and hope you didn't get to wet and chilled going back to your car!! I will be starting Menupor around the same time as you, probably Thursday, got my pre stimming scan on Thursday morning so all being well everything will be ok.

*Tots* - Lol, I am always walking into things, whether I am on medication or not, it tends to be habit with me and clumsyness, lol!! Hope your nose isn't too bruised and good that everything is going well with your cycle.

Anyone here on Prostap? I had mine about 8 days ago now and still not getting any side affects, worried its not working... all I have had is a few strange dreams and a few days at beginning I was waking up middle of night which was a bit annoying but that seems to have gone away now and the past two nights I have had strange dreams instead, hmmm


----------



## ClaireyMary1980

Hi, 

Im new to this site and am just trying to get my head around what to do etc. 

Basically I have already started my first IVF on 30th Sept. I have been taking daily D/R (buserelin) injections since then. I had my baseline scan yesterday and the nurse said I had 'AMAZING OVERIES'  . I had hoped to start taking FSH (gonal F) drugs yesterday but nurse called to say leave it 2 more days so looks like it more likely to be Wednesday. Im really suffering from the side effects of D/R drugs and generally feel crap all the time and cant sleep etc. When I went through the possible dates for egg collection etc it looks like egg implantation will be on 5th November which I am freaked out about as 4 years ago on that date I had an ectopic pregnancy. I dont know whether this will be fate or more bad news! 

Can anyone offer advice on what to do workwise during IVF? I am a response police officer and work nights etc. Should I take time off?? 

Is anyone else having accupuntcture?? i started 2 weeks ago on the advice on a few friends. I have no idea whether it will make a diference but it does seem to be reducing my stress and making me feel like I am doing everything I can to help. 

Having read some of the other posts I am glad that I am not the only hermit out there. Over the pasy 4 year nearly all of my friends have had 1 or 2 babies and I now deliberalty avoid meeting up with people as I am the only one without a baby. I get so frustrated as all they can talk about is pregnancy/birth and their babies. I know it is not their fault I cant get pregnant but its sooo frustrating as they just dont seem to have any idea of how it is for me! 

I have found it very helpful reading everyone elses posts and im sure that this site is going to help me lots. 

Good luck to everyone x


----------



## Ivfmamma

ClaireyMary1980 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Im new to this site and am just trying to get my head around what to do etc.
> 
> Basically I have already started my first IVF on 30th Sept. I have been taking daily D/R (buserelin) injections since then. I had my baseline scan yesterday and the nurse said I had 'AMAZING OVERIES' . I had hoped to start taking FSH (gonal F) drugs yesterday but nurse called to say leave it 2 more days so looks like it more likely to be Wednesday. Im really suffering from the side effects of D/R drugs and generally feel crap all the time and cant sleep etc. When I went through the possible dates for egg collection etc it looks like egg implantation will be on 5th November which I am freaked out about as 4 years ago on that date I had an ectopic pregnancy. I dont know whether this will be fate or more bad news!
> 
> Can anyone offer advice on what to do workwise during IVF? I am a response police officer and work nights etc. Should I take time off??
> 
> Is anyone else having accupuntcture?? i started 2 weeks ago on the advice on a few friends. I have no idea whether it will make a diference but it does seem to be reducing my stress and making me feel like I am doing everything I can to help.
> 
> Having read some of the other posts I am glad that I am not the only hermit out there. Over the pasy 4 year nearly all of my friends have had 1 or 2 babies and I now deliberalty avoid meeting up with people as I am the only one without a baby. I get so frustrated as all they can talk about is pregnancy/birth and their babies. I know it is not their fault I cant get pregnant but its sooo frustrating as they just dont seem to have any idea of how it is for me!
> 
> I have found it very helpful reading everyone elses posts and im sure that this site is going to help me lots.
> 
> Good luck to everyone x


Hi hun, I'm just looking on the internet now for an accupuncturist (is that even a word?) In my area, nothings coming up! I'm in a small little town so its not looking hopeful 
I'm the same I hate anyone pregnant, especially when they've fallen so easily. I avoid anyone having a baby like the plague, being infertile has made me a right horrible bitter cow I tell ya! I don't congratulate anyone! Only ladies on here who have had ivf, I suppose im a nasty ***** really, no one dares tell me there pregnant in fear of me getting my voodoo dolls out lol, I'm not quite that bad but that's what having rotten luck has done to me sadly. I suppose its just jealousy when you can't have something that you want so bad.

Hope everyone is ok, its freezing here, heating on & stew cooking for tea. Started my folic acid again today! I took them religiously for about 8 years & one day in anger binned them as I wasn't getting pregnant, anyway I've bought some more today hopefully ill soon have reason to keep taking!

xx


----------



## Ivfmamma

I never drink alcohol ever.... But about 3 years ago, my aunty found out she was pregnant with her 3rd child & it was due on MY birthday, I thought ffs asif its not enough she's pregnant again - her baby's robbing my special day, talk about salt in your wounds,  I realise now I was childish  but I was fuming, she doesn't look after her other kids so thought why her  pregnant again??, anyway that night I found out I went & bought 3 bottles of cheap lambrini  (classy lady me ) haha & got peed on my own while hubby was at work, only time in the past 10 years 've got sloshed lol my hubby came in from work & I apparently said leave me the eff alone im drowning my sorrows for the baby ill never have....  I rang my mum crying down the phone asking  why she had bred something that couldnt make a baby... Then I woke up the next day cringing my ass off at my behaviour lol

Anyway about 7 or 8 months later my auntys baby came...... Right on time! 27th march - my birthday,  I didn't think babys came on due days usually.... but she arrived a few minutes after midnight, just held on for my birthday!   lol you see had I not been infertile that wouldn't have bothered me I'd of been like awwww how nice, but it did bother me bcos I'm bitter....  

After that I just gave up getting mad with pregnant people, like you say its not there fault we can't have babys, I just ignore them now its the only way! 

I'm sure we will all get there eventually   then I might finally stop being this way   x


----------



## Wishingforbump

Hi girls. Choker on here now!!! Got my teaching app on the 29th woohoo!!start jabbin away on the first!!

Palpitations!!!! Xx


----------



## LSF2012

Hey Girls,

*IVFmamma* your last couple of posts made me smile just because I've done similar things.

Was taking Folic Acid for ages but like you thought FFS why bother when it was clear I wasn't getting pregnant. Also got royally drunk one night a little while ago and was just so fed up with everyone getting pregnant on 2nd and 3rd babies. My DH and I got in at the end of the evening, I got ready for bed whilst DH was sorting out some things downstairs. I obviously thought he was taking too long, got more and more angry and so stood at the top of the stairs butt naked shouted out where the hell was he and when he appeared screeched "I'm ovulating". Needless to say not my most romantic moment and had to apologise profusely to DH the next day!

I've also been tempted to get a catapult and take aim at every one of the solitary magpies I see. I swear it drives me insane and it's not as if I look out for them. I'll be walking the dog, turn the corner and a lone magpie will be sat on the pavement giving me the beady eye. A colleague once told me that magpies are always in pairs so my theory is that they sit up in a tree see me coming and one says to the other "lets have some fun, you stay in the tree and I'll just do a swoop down across Leonie's path."

Ridiculous I know but hopefully there's a few of you out their who can relate! xxx


----------



## Ivfmamma

LSF2012 said:


> Hey Girls,
> 
> *IVFmamma* your last couple of posts made me smile just because I've done similar things.
> 
> Was taking Folic Acid for ages but like you thought FFS why bother when it was clear I wasn't getting pregnant. Also got royally drunk one night a little while ago and was just so fed up with everyone getting pregnant on 2nd and 3rd babies. My DH and I got in at the end of the evening, I got ready for bed whilst DH was sorting out some things downstairs. I obviously thought he was taking too long, got more and more angry and so stood at the top of the stairs butt naked shouted out where the hell was he and when he appeared screeched "I'm ovulating". Needless to say not my most romantic moment and had to apologise profusely to DH the next day!
> 
> I've also been tempted to get a catapult and take aim at every one of the solitary magpies I see. I swear it drives me insane and it's not as if I look out for them. I'll be walking the dog, turn the corner and a lone magpie will be sat on the pavement giving me the beady eye. A colleague once told me that magpies are always in pairs so my theory is that they sit up in a tree see me coming and one says to the other "lets have some fun, you stay in the tree and I'll just do a swoop down across Leonie's path."
> 
> Ridiculous I know but hopefully there's a few of you out their who can relate! xxx


What are we like?? 

After 9 years trying for a baby, hubby was sick to death of having sex only on ovulating days , he said sex was beginning to be a chore lol it got to the point were he used to be 'asleep' on the important days, I said once... trust me I don't need your consent were married! haha

I think when your desperate for a baby half your sex life is spent trying to make it happen. It does become a bit robotic.

As bad as this sounds I think my hubby is probably a bit secretly relieved I have no fallopian tubes now as I'm not up his leg the minute he's home from work every night 

& there's me thinking in this day & age its supposed to be the man who's the sex pest 

Suppose you have no choice but to make light hearted fun of the situation in times like this!

Xx


----------



## Anjy

hello ladies
I was supposed to have my scan and start menapur tonight but after 12 days of sniffing I still dont have a period  
Nurse said to do a test and then come for scan anyway. Fingers crossed   all is well and I can start stimming soon if not tonight. 
Has anyone else had a delayed period because of synarel?


----------



## Feelinglucky

Omg u ladies have got me in stitches!! 
I can relate to everything your saying, except opening the freezer door in my face! Lol.

ALL my friends have had babies since we started trying in 2009, to the point where some have now had their second,as if to rub it in! 

My best friend got pregnant literaly the day she wanted to, and now my otherfriend has just made the announcement,so i cant talk to her for 9 months now!! (Unless we get good news)

Anyway, 2 days until i start injections... Wish me luck! 
Im absolutey dreading it,as we r going on hols on the 29th and i have to take it all there with me!


----------



## Lottie9

Hi to everyone  

Ivfmamma your posts have also made me smile in a way that I've also felt many of your feelings ! That's what I love about this place we can all be open and we can see that we're not the only ones feeling like crap sometimes! 

Just recently I was told by someone while I was sat in a cafe with her ! That I needed to get a grip and that I was making everyone miserable around me  I'd got upset as there was a group of women sat next to me breast feeding (think they'd maybe had there antenatal classes together!) I was told look at me I'm single and have to sit seeing people holding hands so get over the fact your having to have ivf !!!!! 

I was heartbroken as it was someone I never thought would say these things to me. This happened a week prior to me starting my treatment ! 

It's messed me up but now I'm telling myself my feelings are normal ! I've just started my Gonal F injections and I'm scared stiff that it won't all be ok think if all this hadn't happened previous I'd have coped better  

It's good hearing others feel the same as me that I'm not going crazy!!!!!!! 

Good luck to you all xxxxx


----------



## NicL

hey lovely ladies

lottie9 big  . what a crappy crappy thing to say. I am just astounded on here about how insensitive people can actually be - especially people that are supposed to be friends. I have a couple of friends who just cant deal with anything which is not all shiny and lovely - need to be constantly entertained and the minute you start talking about something which is slightly difficult you can see their eyes glaze over (these people are being downgraded from 'friend' to 'someone i know' and are off the Christmas card list -their loss  ).

I can really relate to how you feel - i avoid certain coffee shops now at certain times of the day because they are like a flaming creche! And as some of the other ladies have said i just hate how bitter all of this makes me feel. 

Every time i go out now with a friend I've not seen in a while i am bracing myself for them telling me they are pregnant and then i have to be all happy and please for them when infact i want to lie on the floor and kick and scream "its not fair".

tots - 28 follies hey? Thats fantastic - I'll be buzzing if i get half that so well done you.

clareMary1980- welcome petal. Sorry to here the D/r drugs are making you feel crappy. In terms of time off during ivf i am planning on having between ET and EC off (i/m not expecting to go to blast as i am likely to be a slow responder and not expecting huge numbers of eggs). Some ladies take of the 2WW but i think that would drive me insane - i need to be occupied (though have warned my boss i probably wont be very useful!)

AFM - D/R injection 2 done...easy peasy from here in. Anyone who is starting soon - as other people have said it is fine, I have been doing then myself and its not painful (actually find the hardest thing is getting it all ready - not got enough hands to hold the vial and the needle and then try and pull the plunger without dropping or spilling something!). No side effects yet...waiting for them to start

glad to see everyone else is making good progress

love and


----------



## Wishingforbump

Does anyone know what amh should be Mine was 19.7. Is this a high or low number?? Xx


----------



## tinkerbell78

Hi ladies just thought id fill you all in. Been for my screening results this morning all clear  
results from scan and bloods 11.4 and 13 follicles which she said was about right for my age. have no idea if these are low or not 
Had so many many question but head went blank when I was there lol 
Anyway I can request on next af but because it its due in 8 days and the paperwork takes 2 weeks to through I have to wait till december but I might end up having my eggs taken whi,e its closed over christmas so might have to wait till jan . 
Im I ever going to start? 
Looks Like Im  just waiting so I will leave this thread and join the december/january if there is one?
Good luck all with your treatment x


----------



## Whittigan

Wishingforbump said:


> Does anyone know what amh should be Mine was 19.7. Is this a high or low number?? Xx


I'm not sure but mine is 3.1 and I'm considered low for my age (32) so I'm guessing yours is high?


----------



## tinkerbell78

also forgot to add I signed all the consent forms think about a million lol well not that many but alot, and Im doing the long.


----------



## Whittigan

Ivfmamma said:


> I never drink alcohol ever.... But about 3 years ago, my aunty found out she was pregnant with her 3rd child & it was due on MY birthday, I thought ffs asif its not enough she's pregnant again - her baby's robbing my special day, talk about salt in your wounds, I realise now I was childish but I was fuming, she doesn't look after her other kids so thought why her pregnant again??, anyway that night I found out I went & bought 3 bottles of cheap lambrini (classy lady me ) haha & got peed on my own while hubby was at work, only time in the past 10 years 've got sloshed lol my hubby came in from work & I apparently said leave me the eff alone im drowning my sorrows for the baby ill never have.... I rang my mum crying down the phone asking why she had bred something that couldnt make a baby... Then I woke up the next day cringing my ass off at my behaviour lol
> 
> Anyway about 7 or 8 months later my auntys baby came...... Right on time! 27th march - my birthday, I didn't think babys came on due days usually.... but she arrived a few minutes after midnight, just held on for my birthday!  lol you see had I not been infertile that wouldn't have bothered me I'd of been like awwww how nice, but it did bother me bcos I'm bitter....
> 
> After that I just gave up getting mad with pregnant people, like you say its not there fault we can't have babys, I just ignore them now its the only way!
> 
> I'm sure we will all get there eventually  then I might finally stop being this way  x


Oh dear - that sounds so familiar it made me laugh!! I'm sure we will all get there eventually! x


----------



## Whittigan

On Day 7 of meds (Gonal F, Luveris, Cetrotide) today, had first scan and a bit disappointed as only 2 follicles showing.  I was expecting more but one side is not responding at all for some reason.  Nevertheless, I'm trying to take the positive out of it - I only need one good one, right?!!  We will now do ICSI as doc says with the low number of eggs it will give us a better chance.  Virtually no side effects from drugs, a little tired after getting injections at night but otherwise I'm ok.  How is everyone else feeling on the same drugs?


----------



## LilP

Donna Marie said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> *This thread is for ladies starting their first IVF or ICSI Treatment throughout October and November Only
> *
> Donna
> [/quote
> 
> I am due to start my first cycle of IVF on the short protocol this weekend. I am super anxious about the whole thing, especially all the injections. Any words of wisdom to help with the anxiety pre-starting?
> 
> Lil


----------



## Whittigan

Hi Lil,

I started short protocol last Tuesday - injections are fine.  I'm on Gonal F, Luveris and Cetrotide (since yesterday), very little side effects, just a little tired after taking them at night but definitely no need to worry.  Once you do the first one, you'll be fine.  My husband is giving me the shots when he gets home from work and that really helps!!  Good luck!!


----------



## Feelinglucky

Wishing for a bump, my amh was 94, and no i havnt missed the dot!

Im very high risk!


----------



## beany34

Hi Lil,

I'm expecting to start on s/p also this weekend! Had spotting today so as soon as AF makes her proper appearance I'll be phoning for my scan and hopefully the go go go signal! I'm trying to just take one day at a time - first hurdle is getting past the initial scan and seeing my drugs eeeeek!

 for all you ladies in progress, you are doing great so far!!

X


----------



## Wishingforbump

Bloody hell feeling lucky!!! Lol that's rather hIgh then lol. 

What do u mean your at risk?? Of ohhs?? Xx


----------



## Feelinglucky

Yep of that, im having a low dose of gonal f when i start, couldnt believe that result seems a bit off the scale! 

Fingers crossed all goes well though!! 1 day left until injections start. Cant wait to get started now!


----------



## irishflower

Hi everyone, after a few hiccups I thought I'd be starting treatment with GCRM in November, but it'll now be with my October cycle - next step is to phone the clinic on first day of period....which is due in the next few days - arrrghhh!  Could i please join you all on here   ?


----------



## NicL

irishflower - welcome!! There are some ladies on here with similar dates to you and sure you wil find lots of support. Hope AF turns up on time. the waiting is horrible isn't it.

feeling lucky - can i have some of your amh please   mines low - only 5.6  

so i did third injection of buserelin yesterday and seemed to have a reaction to it this time - the skin around where the needle went in went white and raised, and around that it went red. And god did it itch! It went about 30 mins later. Anyone else had this?


----------



## Feelinglucky

Nicl - no problem, i have more than enough to go around,and id probably b less at risk
Some people have 0. Something though so maybe yours is ok?

I had a read through the aug/sept thread mainly at everyones signatures, and it was lovely to see so many bfp's, gave me hope!!


----------



## Ivfmamma

Feeling lucky glad its not just me!! I looked through the other thread stalking signatures  

xx


----------



## Crimsonrose

Hi everyone.

Update, had my pre stimming scan this morning, very early, 8am, and good to go ahead with menupor so starting with daily injections tonight, yey!! EC likely to be week commencing 29th, not really looking forward to that bit but hey we're women, we have to do what we have to do and hopefully DH can sit with me before and keep my nerves at a min, or not!! Really excited now but I worry I will get my hopes up too much, I just want these weeks to fly by now as I hate the waiting even now I've started it still feels like I am waiting around for things to happen!

All my friends have children and I can understand where you are all coming from with regards to seeing children, I feel exactly the same, I feel bitter as to why they have had everything so easy and me problem after problem! When I was younger I was in and out of hospital with one thing or another and they had nothing so it just seems unfair! I hate being bitter about it but its the way I feel and I just can't help it! I wish I could be happy at the fact my best friend is currently trying for another and I know any day she will be telling me she is expecting as last time it happened straight away, but to tell you the truth I am dreading it, I know its not a score game like football but why she can have two when I have not even been blessed with one.. God I sound truly awful!!

Hope everyone ok, sorry for the moan, lol, hormones eh!!! X


----------



## irishflower

Hi Crimsonrose, go ahead and moan away - we've all been there!!  Been there with the friends situation too, and am ashamed to say I have been actively avoiding one of my best friends recently as I know she and her husband are trying for number two soon....

Awful, mixed-up day for me today - a colleague of mine passed away yesterday suddenly and only found out today.  Didn't know her very well but was still such a shock.  Then my period arrived (2 days early!) - phoned clinic and was told to make appointment for Prostap injection on 7th November.  Just wondering do I need a scan then too - anyone know?  I'm with GCRM in Glasgow, but through a satellite clinic in Belfast, and the Belfast team don't seem entirely clued up on it all! Nurse in Glasgow just told me to make appointment in Belfast for injection, which I have done, but wondering if should have said scan too?  Ah well, will phone tomorrow to find out...it's all a learning curve!  

Very, very glad to be home after this day and all of its emotions!


----------



## irishflower

Actually, reading online seems to suggest Prostap injection once to downreg and no scan needed until start of stimms.  Hard to think of the questions when you're being told all the info   !!


----------



## helsbels40

Yay had teaching appt. Prescription coming next week and starting DR on the4 th nov. Can't believe it's finally happening.


----------



## Crimsonrose

Hi Irishflower.

Sorry to hear about your colleague, it must of been quite a shock.

I had a scan at my nurses consultation and then took Prostap 5 weeks later when my AF showed but always best to check with the clinic as some clinics may do things differently.


----------



## Victorialeanne

Hello

Just popping by been doing synarol since sat and feel fine feel like I'm working 100 mile an hour but nothing to drastic. Get period cramps about an hour after doing them and today my nose was a but tender!

*NicL* my friend who has recently done ivf warned me abou the little bumps which have a red circle and her sister had then too!

Also ladies I wanted to tell you about my friend she had ivf and had only one egg fertilise the did her transfer on day two as the quality was really low. She is now 21 weeks pregnant with *Quads* 2 boys 2 girls which they say have come from the one egg and another egg must have been released and fertilised!! They are all growing nicely

Good luck where ever you are in your journey x


----------



## Wishingforbump

Oh my days quads!!! How do they fit in her belly?? And how big is her house lol xxx


----------



## Chickabooo

Hi Ladies,

Do you mind if I join you? I'm hoping to start my first cycle of IVF early November - I am currently on a monitoring cycle where they just do bloods and scans (first scan tomorrow).
I don't understand any of the drug names at the moment but I'm sure it will all become clear fairly soon.
We have a daughter conceived naturally who turned 2 last week. She is everything to me.  Just being on this site makes me realise how incredibly lucky we are to have her but we still desperately would like more children.
I've been feeling fairly relaxed since we were accepted for IVF after a traumatic 16 months of accepting I have secondary infertility but now the anxieties are starting to creep in as it gets closer. I only really have one worry - that it won't work. 
Wishing everyone the best of luck with their cycles   
Hi Beany, my old clomid buddy. Hope everything is goling well for you.
C x


----------



## Ivfmamma

Quads   this scares no actually this terrifies me, I know with fertility treatment its the risk you take & twins would be lovely!, but can you imagine...... Oh 6 nice heartbeats In there. what would you do?? (that's after you'd woke up in the cardiac care unit) lol

Don't get me wrong me & oh have been trying for a baby for 10 years now so I wouldn't turn my nose up at any amount of children, I'm thoroughly grateful for ivf & I owe my life to the person who invented it! 

But does anyone else share my worry on the multiple situation??
I keep imagining that octuplet mum everytime I think about it   

I'm only a small 5ft 3 my body struggles to carry my shopping bags never mind 8 babys lol

I suppose its not just the financial side of things with having multiples its the worry of health risks etc.. 

Ooooooh I'm a worrier xx


----------



## Ivfmamma

P.s - congrats to your friend, I'm glad her & the babys are doing well xx


----------



## Victorialeanne

I know I couldn't believe it till she showed me the scan!

Having one of the bad days today friend told me she was pregnant after first month of trying! Our renters pulled out of our house I just feel like lying in bed all day and crying!! Feel sorry for my boyfriend as he is trying to be positive and my dog won't leave my side! 

Oh well you can't be strong all the time x


----------



## Fingers crossed!x

Hello everyone, I Have been reading and would love to join the October/ November family!
So I started my IVF journey last month but didn't really think of joining any forums until I had read everything possible and realised I was driving myself mad! Lol! Everything was going smoothly (long protocol) I started Buserilin on 29th September,unfortunately on my pre-stimulation scan they found 2 cysts. I had bloods taken and was advised to has a cyst aspiration! So did that yesterday! Went well with NO sedation!  and started FSH last night, now have my treatment plan and feel like it all has started now! I want to be positive but I don't want to get too upset should I get a negative outcome! Has anyone else had a cyst? Had it aspirated or know anyone who has? Xx


----------



## mross

Hi Ladies!

Welcome all NEWBIES!  Im finding it really hard to keep up with the board and then realised its being on these darn ivf drugs thats making everything seem a  bit of a pain just now!!!  Like, I read everyones posts and want to post back to everyone but then I cant remember who said what and have to go back and get myself in to an 80 year old woman using a lapttop type of meltdown lol!!!!  Anyway, hello to everyone!

Gah, day 15 on Snffs, urgh, its not been as bad as i thought, but i do feel hormonal and tired and really sore tummy and yes I have to admit im feeling very sorry for myself today and a bit pathetic really!  Spent the entire night sat up in a state because Im also taking propranolol for chronic migrain daily and althought the doctors and clinic have all said best to stay on this throughout ivf and pregnancy, out the blew a maternal instint kicked in and i had a meltdown about the whole thing!!!

Crimsonrose - woopwoop - well done you - so delighted your injecting!!!!  Im so excited my scan is Tuesday and I think all being well I should be joining you injecting ladies and on to phase 2!!!

IVFmama - HAAHAHAHA I just laugh at your posts.  Yes, the thought of quads in my 5"3 body brings me out in a sweat too!!

Fingers crossed - Wow well done you on getting the cyst aspirated, so sorry you had to go through that but great news your still ivfing!  Im worried as I had no idea i even got cysts until I went through all my issues last year and every scan they give me i seem to have haemorraghic cysts in there, my bleeding started from downregging on Tuesday and im tapering off today and I have an almighty burning pain in my left side and my ribs and bach are KILLING me today so im scared ive got another cyst, I got last scan in August and there was one sitting there - the Haemorreghic ones last months, but the clinic didnt seem to mind that it was there so hoping ok....gulp

Victorialeanne - HONEY I HEAR YOU!!!!  We get hard days and its tough, best to do what ive done today ... ive skived off work this afternoon, got the biggest bag of maltesers and im cuddling my cats on the couch with my duvet and chocolate....the world can wait....we are makng babies here!!!!

Im off for some accupuncture next week as well, ive been reading this really helps relax you and its ace for ivf, the lady im seeing worked as a nurse in a ivf clinic in London and gave me tonnes of advice about what to do just now, im drinking 2 litres of water a day, she recommened 3!!! Also ive to up my protein, and apparently drink loads of milk (YUK) because it really helps our eggs!!!

Lots of babydust and PMTness to you all xxxx


----------



## magpiesyard

Hello girls!! 

Bit of a newbie to all this - been reading loads but thought I'd take the plunge and join in for a chat. 

Started injecting Buserelin on 6th October and now have baseline scan tonight!!! It's been a bit complicated as my original consultant broke his back so I've spent this week stressing and trying to find another doctor to take me mid treatment, hoping to have found him but won't know for sure until appt tonight. And we are a few hundred pounds out of pocket - but really that is the least of my worries right now. 

So anyone else having baseline in next few days? 

I'm also having acupuncture - trying to do everything possible to help, drinking lots of water and on a high protein (beans pulses and lentils) and lots of greens like rocket, spinach and watercress, brocolli etc - nuts and seeds, it really is a challenge! 

Good luck to us all!!!!


----------



## beany34

Hi Chickaboo! I'm sorry to see you on here but happy to see a friendly name at the same time if you know what I mean! Good luck!

Hello all the other newbies and welcome. I too would love to do loads of personals but can never remember who said what since there are so many of us!

However I do seem to recall reading that 5 foot 3 seems like a popular height - me too! My OH would love twins, he's already told me he wants 2 put back (bless him he doesn't understand and thinks it'll be double the fun!) but even he went "blimey!" at the quads story!

Anyways I've just popped on to say I'm starting tomorrow!!!! AF showed up properly this morning so I arranged for a scan, picked up drugs from pharmacy, had my teaching appt and have my first injection tomorrow Arggghhhhh!! I couldn't do my test jab with water, OH had to step in and although it wasn't that bad I still don't think I'll be able to do them myself!

Can't believe it's starting, need to focus on what we're doing as getting scared of the results before we've even made a folly!

  
x


----------



## Feelinglucky

Just injected myself for the first time!! 

Feel so brave now  . 

Had a nurse on hand up the road if i didnt manage it myself!


----------



## Marti24

Hi ladies,

I've just stepped over from the Aug/sept ivf'ers side to see how you're getting n and thought I'd say if some of you are wanting to do your own jabs but haven't yet built up the courage here's what I found worked for me.

Buy a small bottle of water. Sling it in the freezer until its frozen solid.

Jab time - get your needle prepped. Get the frozen water bottle out the freezer, hold it to your planned injection site with a towel (or your hand goes numb!).

Leave bottle on tummy for 2minutes.

Remove bottle, wipe away water residue.

Grab skin, inject (then bottle back in freezer).

TRUST me when I say you won't feel a thing. You won't bleed, you won't bruise.

As time goes by you'll find it harder to inject, its like your skin gets tougher so increase the amount of time you hold the ice bottle to you. 

I followed this ice procedure for all my jabs, right up to and including trigger shot.

Good luck ladies, you're doing great!  

xxx


----------



## Haley118

Hi Marti, that's really good of you to pop over, I stalk the August/Sept thread on a regular basis, have you had your EC?

I am on day 25 of Buserelin now - it's being longer than I imagined to be honest, my lining was a bit thicker than they like, so I got put on provera to induce a bleed and I have another scan on Monday to see what's happening, I hope the lining is sorted so that I can start on menopur.  The bleed wasn't much to write home about (just a tiny bit of tissue evidence that's all  

Hope you are all well   xxx


----------



## Marti24

Hi Haley,

I actually had my egg collection today - got 3 good qualities (bit down about that, my clinic said I'd be looking at 8 - 10, but Hosp said only 3 were mature enough).  

The trigger shot of Ovitrel (sp?) is easy to do, it injects in a slow clicking motion which was a little odd. Feeling a bit bloaty post egg collection now and can't seem to get comfy but sure a good nights sleep will help. 

Fingers crossed you can start stims soon! 

There's not many of us on the Aug-Sept page now but the remaining ladies are lovely should you need a little advice.

Take care,
xxx


----------



## magpiesyard

Update on appointment with new doctor, baseline scan all good and gonal f started tonight, it was fine, no different from the buserelin injections! Feeling very excited now, can't wait to see thee eggs grow! Lol xxx


----------



## irishflower

THanks for the injection advice marti...will definitely be taking that when my time comes  . Hi to everyone else, and best wishes for whatever stage you're at  

Got my treatment calendar today...fairly confusing though, think I'll redo it on my own spreadsheet, geek that I am   wasn't too impressed when dh read it and commented that it "didn't sound as bad" as he'd expected...easy for him to say, eh?!


----------



## beany34

All night I've been dreaming about how my injection is going to go wrong! Worst one was when I broke the plunger bit and spilt the gonal f everywhere!!

Think I may be slightly stressed about it - relaxation or distraction techniques anyone - still 13+ hours till jab time!!

X


----------



## Laura1507

Hi, I'm stimming at the moment, I have my second scan Monday morning and then hope to go in for egg collection on the 29 th.  I must say that I have felt marvellous since, no tears or stress (yet) 

Marti24- now have u felt through the injections? I have a few things going on at the moment so it's been quite nice not having time to think about a lot 

Needles are are not a problem, just get a headache that's all

Oh- and my friend just told me she's pregnant


----------



## Feelinglucky

Irish flower- mine looks confusing 2! 
I didnt think of re-writing it though (probably the drugs) 

Just sat here with a cup of tea on the sofa on a saturday night with a needle and a bottle of suprecur next to me... Oh the joys! Lol

 oh and by the way i think its going to b a few long weeks, forgot how to add up earlier!!


----------



## irishflower

Oh dear lucky, we have to keep our sense of humour eh??!!!


----------



## Crimsonrose

*Laura* - I am having EC around the 29th hopefully too! I got a scan Thursday then EC week commencing 29th all being well if everything okay. I have been suffering from headaches too and tiredness, which clinic are you at and what meds are you on? I been having disturbed sleep patterns

I am expecting my friend to tell me any day now she is pregnant, she is trying for child number two now


----------



## beany34

First jab done and what a drama queen I am! OH didn't get needle in on 1st 2nd OR 3rd attempt so my anxiety went into overdrive, there weren't enough deep breaths available to stop the shakes!!

I'll do better tomorrow


----------



## Fingers crossed!x

Hi everyone! 
The injections do get better! I just injected gonal F number 3! Scan's on Monday, at my clinic they scan me 4 days after first gonal f then every other day until EC which hopefully is on or around 1st nov! Only problem I have now is space! I feel like everywhere has been pricked more than twice  .


----------



## Fingers crossed!x

P.s I am a midwife, as much as I love my job it feels like the worst job ever when your trying to conceive!


----------



## EllasMummy

Well I'm Totally at a loss so confused by my crappy body yet again....

So I was due af 6 days ago on 14th then was to start pill on day 2 so 16th. I was to take my last pill on 16th nov and for injections and baseline scan on 21st nov.... Then for egg collection 3/4 dec....

Thing is I'm are regular as clockwork every 27 days.... Never late. But guess what it's not shown its face. I felt pmt my cervix did lower... But it stayed firm and closed... Then by Wednesday it had gone back to being high form and closed. I'm now almost a week late.

I called the clinic and I'm not quite sure they understood what I was saying really bcos they told me to still take the pills on day 2 from when ever it comes but surely I will be totally out of sink for the dates they need me to be even if I came on right now.....

Why oh why is this happening to me now.... Family have said 'stress' but I've buried to babies after they died just a few hours old and still been regular....

I was sterilised during a c section in 2009.... So my mind has gone into overdrive to night....


PLEASE PLEASE IF ANYONE OUT THIER HAS AN EXPLANATION MESSAGE BACK....I'm at my witts end ;(


----------



## Blubelle

Hello!

I just wanted to drop by and say hello, I'm glad I found this thread, I've currently been on the over 40's and came across you guys last night   so I hope you don't mind me dropping in?  I'm new to IVF, and this is my first try, I'm on short protocol. My follicles are quite large now, I have about 12 or 14 big ones, I've been injecting for 2weeks!!!

I'm booked for EC on Monday! Currently pooping my pants!   I've done my last injection in the pen last night, well..... I did two!!.... My middle name is div!.... I will explain later what happened..... Anyway I hope you lovely ladies are all ok? I stressed about the needles, but felt better doing it myself, and I never felt any pain that way.

Lots of love 

Bell xxxx


----------



## Wishingforbump

Oh ellasmummy, I don't have any explanation but just wanted to say I'm sorry your having to deal with this!! It's pooh!! Please let us know ur progress xxx


----------



## Laura1507

Crimsonrose- I'm at crgw in s Wales. I'm currently on 30 of suprecur and 150 menopur, going for scan on Monday and then fingers crossed be in to get as many eggs as possible out on the 29th, I'm egg sharing so need enough for me and recipient!

Just started to feel a little cramps so I think it's doing it's magic and my ovaries are working over time! Trying to drink as much water as possible and drinking a protein shake every morning

R u eating anything in particular to help? I als have a couple of brazil nuts a day


----------



## pinkbt

Hello ladies!
Am I ok to join??
Just started...... First stimming injections today - glonal f and menapur.... Doing antagonist protocol.... No idea what to expect!!
Love to all
Pink xxxx


----------



## Feelinglucky

Hello everyone,

Hope everyones doing well.
Nothing exciting going on here,just popping by to see how u were all getting on


----------



## Spenno

Hi all, first time on here and I have my first scan and start injections tomorrow. I'm incredibly nervous and trying to stay positive. 

Any advice gladly received x


----------



## Feelinglucky

Good lick spenno, hope it all goes well xx


----------



## desperatemidwife

Hi all, I'm starting our first go at ICSI following three failed So/iui's and one failed IVF. First scan weds 24th oct! Last time I was on the long protocol but this time ive been put on the short one which I find very different. I've stopped norethisterone since fri and am worried that I may not get my Af before the scan which I'm worried may delay things? Has anyone else had this problem and will they start stems even if it hasn't? 
Hope all going well for all of you!


----------



## beany34

I was much better with injection last night, so was th OH! I really couldn't do it to myself, not in belly anyway!

Hi spenno, I've got my 3rd injection tonight so very much new to this too! Just stay positive and relax as much as possible, you'll be fine  

Hi desperatemidwife,not sure what the other ladies think but I'm pretty sure no AF means no stims... I had scan on friday (day 1) and nurse said the reason they say to start stims on day 2 is to make sure it is af and not just spotting   I hope af shows so you can gwt started!

The alarm has just gone so that means stab time again - not long till first scan, nervous as dont feel like its doing anything - is this normal? I've only got clomid to compare and its been nothing like that!

Hope everyone is good

X


----------



## Tots

Hi ladies

Thought I would give you my next update.
I took my final Gonal-f injection last night making a total of 13 days stimming. Had scan today and they confirmed they are happy to do EC Wednesday morning. Had 8 follicles on right ovary and 15 on left. (My left has the appearance of pcos.) Took my trigger shot tonight so no more injections for me.   So so pleased to have reached the next milestone but nervous about the procedure.  

Any advise on what to expect from those that have been through it would be appreciated. 

Best of luck to you all.


----------



## Laura1507

Hi all, I went for 2nd scan this morning after 6 days of stimming and on one side all my follicles are still 6mm and a couple on other side, one 12mm and two that are 6mm  dr said that if nothing happens by Wednesday I will have to stop and wait to try again. Can I stim for longer than 8 days? I'm hoping something will happen but really gutted that I haven't, responded 

Anybody in the same boat?  Im trying to be positive but hard with another knock back!


----------



## Snowy81

Hey
Sorry I have not been back for the last couple of week, this thread moves so fast its hard to keep up!

Tots, I triggered tonight as well for egg collection Wednesday morning.  Its my first time too so no idea what to expect but sending you lots of baby dust.

Laura, my first stimming scan was on day 7 of stims, I had 14 follicles on left and 9 on right ovary.  One of those was 15mm and the rest all under 10mm (didn't get given actual size but in the lowest band on the graph my clinic use).  Today 3 days later and I am booked for egg collection on Wednesday.  The largest one is still there but expected to be empty, have 5 others all measuring above the required line on the graph and 2 which should have grown enough during today to also count.  So please do not loss hope, mine suddenly grew from no-where, last Friday they said there was very little chance of being ready for egg collection on Wednesday and here I am having done my trigger.  I stimmed for 10 days and was expecting to continue for at least another 2 days.  Sending you lots of growing dust.

Good luck to everyone else and fingers crossed for some BFPs on here soon.

xx


----------



## Blubelle

Beany34 well done on all the injections!! It's not easy is it but you just get used to it like clock work, just to put your mind at rest the trigger shot was the easiest of them all, goes in so very easily no pain, and very quick, you won't feel a thing   

Tots   I've just had my EC today, I did put this on the thread that I was going in today, maybe you missed it  . Anyway it was absolutely fine, I had a GA but only the mild form, so I guess the same as a strong sedation, I went to sleep and I remember having a lovely dream, when they woke me up I was dissappointed as it was a nice one!!  . I didn't eat/drink from midnight and I was the first one in at 7.15 am TODAY! This is my first ever IVF so I had no idea what to expect, when I came round I had no pain as they give you pain relief during the procedure, and no bleeding. Are your ovaries easy to get to? As my right one she could get to, but my left was in an awkward position and in hiding! However they got 4 eggs  

You will be fine xxx are you having GA

Good luck xxxx  

Bell


----------



## Blubelle

Laura aren't they able to up your dose? Ask if that is possible, but please try not to worry as ovaries can be a bit slow and then what feels like over night start responding! Have you had any slight pain in your ovaries? I could feel mine working, if that makes sense  

Good luck Hun,   for you xxx

Bell


----------



## irishflower

Well done on your EC BluBelle!


----------



## Blubelle

Thank you I was relieved it was over! How about you what have you decided to do IUI or IVF? 

Bell xxx


----------



## Blubelle

Hi Snowy!

Good luck for tomorrow with EC you will be fine and dandy, it will be a lovely sleep for you 

Let us know how you get on

Bell xxx


----------



## irishflower

Blubelle - whoops yes, should really have updated that by now!  Starting IVF in next few weeks - down-reg injection scheduled for 7th November!!!!


----------



## mross

Hi ladies,

Hope you are all fab!  Ive lost touch with this board so sorry if ive missed lots but sending you all huge big  .  Had lots of yukky migrains on Synarel and spent the last few days vomitting and squirming with migrains but good news today, just had baseline scan and im SLEEPING!  Ovaries are well and truly asleep so I start my Menopur injections tomorrow morning - 4 vials of the stuff - very confusing!!!! Also gutted cos have to still sniff 4 times a bloody day........i HATE synarel!!!!!!!!  But they have said that the Menopur is the hormone my body is lacking and probably why i feel so rank so as soon as we get that bad boy injected in there then i will be feeling a whole lot better!!!!!  Next scan in 9 days...........please make lots of eggs body!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

xxxx


----------



## Ivfmamma

It's my nurse consultation tomorrow ladies whooooop  

Sorry to repeat myself as I feel like a broken record on this website with this issue.now lol 

But my BMI has pushed over the 30 mark for NHS patients. I've.put half a stone on in 8 weeks & my BMI is now 32   (cry!)

I had a fallopian tube out 25 days ago so do you think they'll take my operation into account as I haven't been able to go to the gym & I've been laying about recovering a lot! I'm at seacroft Leeds if that helps? 

I'm going mad here   been thinking all sorts ! Will they cancel treatment? Won't they? I wish my brain would switch off  for half hour 

Eeeekkk desicion day tomorrow xx.


----------



## Blubelle

Hi there!

I had my fibroids removed last Dec and 6 weeks later I had my first consultation NHS IVF, the consultant who did my op was also my consultant for IVF NHS, I was the same as you as I'd had this op which meant I put on 9 pounds during my stay in hospital (4days) this was obviously gloating water and gas, so I tried loosing it during those 6 weeks and I got to 30-31 BMI. I was weighed at every appointment, and wasn't allowed to start IVF until my bmi was 29.9 or lower. I was turning 40 in may, but had to have the IVF completed by April, and waiting lists I had another month to loose the weight, which I did, but then found a lump in my breast! Which IVF went out my mind as you can imagine! Anyway a few weeks later that came back all clear thankfully! The long and short of it I think they will delay your treatment until your bmi is down, sorry to be the bearer if bad news, I also used my op etc to explain and it didnt matter, they have to follow the strict guide lines no matter what! But atleast you have time, so ask them for more time, beg for another appointment for next month. As usually NHS is booked up in advance, but I'm sure your consultant will push for that atleast. 

Good luck for tomorrow! Be prepared to hear what you don't want to hear, but I do believe giving yourself that month to loose the weight will remove the pressure.

Take care

Bell xxxx  xxxx


----------



## Blubelle

Hey irishflower! Good luck with IVF, I'm   for you Hun xxxx


----------



## mross

Bluebelle.............  well done on EC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Fingers and toes crossed for babydust xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Ivfmamma

Thanks blubelle my BMI is actually 31.3 I've just been down to boots & got weighed! I'm 12 stone 10 omg less than my first appointment if those scales are right!!!! 

What annoys me is I'm honestly not fat just chubby, I'm very small so my BMI is higher bcos I'm a midget lol

& good golly your hospital are very strict!! Were are you having treatment?? Leeds don't sound that bad,  Leeds have only weighed me once at my first appointment, & my weight was slightly over yet no one commented, 
My friend was 4lb over apparently & the nurse said not to worry so I'm not feeling too bad now!!  Like I say my operation was 3 weeks ago so only really been mobile about 9 or 10 days so they will have to make some sort of allowance jeeeezz!!! hearts of stone if not

The scales say I'm lighter but I feel fatter?? Hope those scales aren't wrong as I don't usually use those.


Xx


----------



## Ivfmamma

P.s blubelle, its my nurse consultation tomorrow, you know to get cycle plan etc.. I'm not actually seeing consultant, I see her 2 weeks ago & she actually didn't weigh me, so not sure if me only seeing the nurse makes any difference? xx


----------



## Blubelle

My consultant never weighed me, only the nurses, so just be prepared if they do. I guess it may depend when you start your treatment, as they may see it that you can loose that by then, and it may be your bargaining toll to beg! Just beg! Lol I did, and she agreed to give me more time.

My appointment to go on waiting list for NHS IVF was 31/01/12 I had until 28/0212 to loose the weight, which I did, but then found a lump in my breast (scary!) so decided to give myself time to sort that and recover, so here I am first go on IVF. And I am glad I gave myself body and mind to recover. 

It's the mind mostly, as this is an emotional roller coaster, I know if I'd done it then I would have been too stressed out, so it probably wouldn't have worked anyway. It's important to be ready emotionally.  I was only 3-4 pounds out! Mine was at Womens hospital in B'ham, tbh if your bmi is under 30 you have a good chance anyway. So just see what they say, but it's usually very strict.  It's like all those lovely ladies who have never been a mother, but because their partner has a child they won't qualify! That's harsh I think! But they have to be strict, to be fair to all who are trying IVF.

My consultant said private hospitals results for IVF are good results to go by as their patients will have had their go on NHS and it failed, also it doesn't show if people only had one egg transferred. 

Anyway I'm waffling   good luck hun I'll be   for you!

Bell xxx


----------



## TMG

Yup, starting my first cycle in November. 
Hubby and I first started talking about IVF two years ago (my tubes are blocked) but then I came down with an overactive thyroid and the medication I was on is known to cause foetal damage. That in combination with the fact that I needed to gain enough weight to be within a normal BMI meant we had to shelve the plans for quite some time. This summer we went to an open day for natural cycle IVF, went on to have a consultation, got the green light from the endocrinologist I could stop taking my thyroid medication a month ago and today we met the nurse. And suddenly it hit home, our cycle is starting in about two weeks! I am experiencing such a mixture of happiness and terror right now. This day was 18 months away, then 12 months away, then not until the end of the year and now it's two weeks away... Where did the months go?
Annie01 - I think you can absolutely say you have mixed feelings, especially as you were hoping not to have to come to this. I have known all along that this was my option and I am having mixed feelings now it's suddenly here.


----------



## Laura1507

Snowy81, thank u! I'm trying to be positive! I'm going to ask if I can go a couple more days, c what they say! Fingers crossed! How r u feeling?


----------



## Sweet_bliss

Im also on the oct/ nov ivf cycle. Had my first down reg shot last week tue. My baseline scan will be on the 30th oct. nervous and excited at the same time.


----------



## Haley118

TOTS - your inbox is full my lovely.  I have sent you 2 personal messages, one has gone through but the 2nd one hasn't as it says your mailbox is full, get deleting my lovely. 

Thinking of you and DH tomorrow -    xxx


----------



## Tots

Evening ladies

Im all ready for EC tomorrow morning (I think!)

Thank you blubelle you have put my mind at rest. I hope your still pain free and best of luck with ET. I have everything crossed and hope you get your BFP in 2 weeks.

Laura1507 - I really hope you get the news that your hoping for.  

Snowy81 - good luck for tomorrow. It's nice to know someone else somewhere will be going through this with me. Hope you rest well tonight and that they collect some nice eggs tomorrow. I look forward to hearing how you get on. 

To all rest of you lovely ladies good luck on your journeys and I look forward to your updates.
Sending you all lots and lots of baby dust xxx


----------



## EllasMummy

Yessssd my af has arrived.... I'm ment to take the pill from day 2 and finish on 16th to bleed around 20th but my period has been 8 days late so now I'm due to bleed on 19th-20th nov anyway so I'm
Going to ring clinic in morning to confirm
What they want me to do x


----------



## mross

Hi ladies!

Tots - Fingers crossed for today with EC - so excitng, you will be home and cosy in bed in no time

Bluebelle - How you feeling after EC?  

Ellasmummy - try not to worry about the bleed, mine came really late and not as planned on lon protocol however I got baseline yesterday and I had DR fine so hopefully you should be ok.

Ladies......i DID IT!  My first injection is out the way.  My god ITS SOOOOO NOT AS PAINFUL AS I THOUGHT!  For any first time injectors out there, ive got 4 vials to inject and was really scared, I put some ice on my leg first and then boomf bobs your uncle it was over in seconds and wasnt bad at all.  The nurses confused me as one said dont inject in tummy just do it in thigh and the other one yesterday said thats nonsense and to inject in tummy as its got less nerve endings but I felt easiest going for my thigh and it was absolutely fine.  LOL xxx


----------



## chocolate button82

Hey ladies not been on for ages been away for a few days to help me relax on day 14 now of dr with buserelin an omg I feel really crap all the time I've ad mood swings tears headaches an hot flushes lets hope it's all worth it I av my baseline scan on 30th oct so would of been on buserelin 3 weeks then can't wait for next step 
P.s good luck to the ladies who av there EC today lets hope they get lots of eggs keep us all updated on how u get on xx


----------



## Blubelle

Tots- good luck for today! You will be fine! I bet it's all over now, so well done!  

Ivf mamma- good luck for today I hope your consultation goes well, keep us posted! 

Mross - I'm feeling ok actually, the thought is much worse than the reality, I'm at home relaxing hopefully my ET will be tomorrow! Out of 4 eggs 4 fertilised!!!   my hubby's sperm must of had a great old time! Get your jacket you've pulled! Lol  

Well done on your very first injection!     that must have been a big relief to get it over with, if you struggle with your leg, you can always try the tummy, I used my tummy, lots to grad there...lol... Xxxx good luck with it all, take each day as it comes and try not to think about the injecting part. The last trigger shot is very easy I found.  

Snowy81 - good luck with you EC today! Let us know how you get on!  

Anyone I've missed I hope your all doing ok, baby dust for now!

Bell


----------



## chocolate button82

Bluebell  congrats on ur 4 eggs an gd luck for ur ET baby dust to you xx


----------



## Blubelle

Hey chocolate button82 how are you doing? Are you injecting or sniffing at the mo?

Thanks for the support chick! Xxx


----------



## chocolate button82

Hey I'm ok I'm injecting buserelin at the min jst waitin go bk to clinic on 30th the injections r not that bad to b honest it's jst makin me feel crappy an tired an very hormonal lol how's u I'm ere anytime for support think we could all do with some xx


----------



## mross

Hi girls,

Chocolatebutton - HONEY I AM SOOO THERE WITH YOU!!!  Thank god someone else is feeling ****!  I have been having a meltdown!  I started sniffing on the 5th October and I handled it fine, and then Ive been so ill since Friday night, I threw up all weekend and the headache was so severe i couldnt move it, since then the sickness feeling will not leave and ive got a migrain feeling in the background.  Im in my jammies and cant get off the couch im so ill, ive managed to work from home but its a bloody nightmare.  I started injecting today which was fine, the nurse reckons i will feel better once i stim but today I have permanent dizzyness, sicky feeling and migrain.  Is that how you feel??  So glad im not alone!!!

Bluebell -  YAY 4 eggs!!!! Big strong girl well done! lol at hubby sperm having pulled lol lol lol!!!  WoW - not long now!  I just feel rank in general but im on my EC countdown now ive started the bad boy injections, easy peazy, just need to make a little baby now!!!

Tots - how did EC go sweetie?? You ok?

Snowy - Good luck as well!  Wow its like EC week isnt it

Im going back to feeling rank and sick and headachey for a wee while    anyone else need a giant  

xxxxx


----------



## chocolate button82

Mross hey hunni u don't sound we'll at all to be honest I've ad no sickness I've ad a constant headache an feel tired all the time a bit of dizziness an jst wanna cry so can't wait till I start stimms I would of been DR for 3 weeks then I've been off work for a week an dreading goin bk cuz I do 12hr shifts so gonna b so tired hehe xx


----------



## Anjy

Hello Ladies

Is anyone else on 300 menopur daily? Its really knocked me for six and this is only day 2! 

MRoss when you say 4 vials are you doing 4x75? Thats what I'm doing but only with one injection after mixing all 4 together. 

Happy stimming everyone


----------



## Blubelle

Chocolatbutton82 & Mross - well it's not easy this IVF journey, but very interesting when you see follicles growing! Atleast we know it's working and giving us a chance! I feel like I've already one at the moment knowing that I've responded well "they say" so atleast I can try it again if necessary, I'm preparing myself for that.

We all need love and attention    but I'm glad I've done this! 

Keep going gals xxx


----------



## mross

chocolatebutton - thanks sweetie its tough isnt it!  Im just headachey, sicky, miserable, TIRED, and just cant get up and do anything, just feel ill, but im out of bed at least lol!  

Anjy - just checked the vials - im on 1 x vial of solvent and 3 x vials of 75mg Menopur, is that the same as you?  Im praying this takes the yukky feeling from DR away, as i feel terrible just now, plus im STILL SNIFFING got to keep synarel going and still on 4 sniffs a day which im gutted about - i hate synarel - sure thats whats causing these bloody migrains urgh!

I wish I could be upbeat today!  Trying to find some cheer but it will come once this frigging pain leaves my eye!!!! Im going to the doctors to have a chat about what antisick i can use just now if need be.

Ah we will get there in the end! 

xxxxxx


----------



## mross

Here here Bluebell!   we are all doing incredibly well.  Wish we could have some vino to celebrate but we cant doh!!!

XXXX


----------



## Crimsonrose

Hi everyone. Sorry not been in for a while, tricky keeping up and been feeling pretty washed out.

I am currently on Menupor Anjy, I am taking three vials of powder at the moment mixed with one dilute, I feel normal just tired and a bit headachey, what side affects are you getting? I got one more injection tonight then I'm off for my day 7 scan first thing tomorrow, so exciting, getting closer and closer!!


----------



## Crimsonrose

Bluebell, did you have your 7day stimming scan? Do they tell you then when EC is to be at it? Good news that its working well! I have got my scan tomorrow


----------



## Crimsonrose

Mross - Hoping your feeling better soon, I have been relatively lucky so far and had not any sickness, just tiredness and headaches, and lazyitous, lol!!


----------



## Anjy

Hello ladies

Mross, Crimsonrose I'm on 4 vials of powder and one dilute. Dh said I looked like I wanted to kill him last night although I wasnt thinking anything like that. I just dont feel normal, quite spaced, headachy and tired. The worst part is my tummy, I'm so bloated and really uncomfortable. I can feel my ovaries too. 

Ive been drinking 2 litres of water and 1 litre of milk and trying to eat lots of protein 3 times a day. I'm sure all this food and liquid doesnt help but my consultant says I need it to help prevent OHSS. 

Work has been so busy for the last couple of weeks which doesnt help either. 

Moan moan....


----------



## Snowy81

Hi All

Tots - how did your egg collection go today and how are you feeling now?  Do you know how many eggs they got?

Blubelle -    that your eggs are dividing well, do you know when transfer will be yet?

Anjy - I am a real believe that the water works, I have been drinking 3-4 litres a day ( yes & peeing loads!!!) but for me it really helped keep the headaches away, on days I drank less I had the worst headaches.  

Crimson rose, good luck for your scan tomorrow.

Laura - have you had another scan yet?    your follies are growing nicely now.

Sorry for not doing any more personal, but sending     and     and    for you all.  

AFM, egg collection was so much easier than I expected.  I usually have issues with smear tests so was worrying a little, but the sedation is amazing - I didn't feel a thing!  Don't even remember hubby talking to me when they brought me out to the recovery area!  Have a little bit of bloating now but less than yesterday and am feeling totally normal.  They got 7 eggs so I am    that at least 4 of those are mature and fertilise.

    to all you
xx


----------



## Tots

Hi ladies

Well done snowy on you EC. When will you be given an update?

To all you ladies that are injecting.... Keep up the good work. It will soon be over. Xxx

I went for ec this morning. they put an IV drip in my arm which caused a slight ache when they administered the drugs and then began to feel very woozy. That's all i remember lol. Was woken up and taken back to recovery with tummy cramps. They felt like period pains so not as bad as I expected.

they collected an amazing 20 eggs but DH sample was really poor and was asked to produce 3 different samples so the could combine them. 
Hopefully they will have enough to attempt fertilise them all but looking doubtful. 
We won't know if any fertilise until till tomorrow morning. They said that the poor sample will reduce our success rate but we only need one good one.... Fingers crossed we get that one good one..  

Keep the updates coming. Send you all loads of   and baby dust.


----------



## Ivfmamma

Hi ladies, nurse consultation done today, I start down regging with prostap & microgynon on next period (2 weeks ish) how long for drugs to be delivered? They were ordered today. 

Can't believe how quick things have progressed in such little time! 

Trying for a family for almost 10 years & then in the space of 4 months I've been referred for ivf , had all mine & hubbys pre screening tests, had a fallopian tube removed, had follow up & consultation & due to commence treatment in a matter of days eeeekkkkkkk it took soooo long to get to the ivf stage cos of my age, then my weight, then I had another ectopic & was treated with methotrexate so wasn't allowed to conceive for 6 months, then there was all the waiting lists so finally after 10 yrs I might finally now become a mum! Blimey how mad is that  

My weight was done today & it was commented on   as those scales at Leeds weighed me a little more than I thought, booo ive got to lose 6lb by my pre stimming  scan which is roughly about 3 and a half weeks away! If I haven't lost it treatment will be delayed until I'm 12st 8lb 
It's a good job it's only 6lb isn't it   I'll do it ladies, it's not a lot to lose really if you think about it, the nurse was pleased I'd lost 2 stone though so didn't shout at me gaining 6lb thankfully  

Hope your all ok today? Xxx


----------



## Snowy81

Tots, wow 20 eggs that is amazing    you get good news about fertilisation tomorrow.

I also get a call tomorrow to say how many have fertilised and provisionally book a transfer date and time - hope the call is early in the day otherwise I won't be able to concentrate on anything!

Ivfmamma, glad it went well for you today.  My drugs arrived 2 or 3 days after being ordered so you shouldn't have to wait long.  Think of the weight loss as 2lbs a week which sounds less daunting and as winter is hitting us hard I would recommend lots of home-made soups for either lunch or dinner - stick some butternut squash in which is yummy and fulling.  Sending you lots of   

Hope everyone else has had a good day.

xx


----------



## Crimsonrose

Hi everyone.

I've had a horrible headache most the day which I seem to be getting on a daily basis at the moment, taken some ibuprofen which seem to have kicked in now thank god!!

You made me smile Mross when you said you looked like you were going to kill DH last night, I thought I would of been like that once I started injecting but I've been relatively okay, DH has got off lightly, so far, lol!!

Snowy, sounds like your EC went well, and the sedation sounded good too, hope mine is like that, lol! Just the wait for results now, when will they tell you? I can't wait for my EC, hopefully next week, I want it over and done with.

Tots, sorry to hear about DH's sample but try not to worry, its amazing what they can do in these clinics nowadays, I'm sure they will be some little swimmers in there somewhere, he must be exhausted after all that, send him to bed, lol!!!

IVFmamma, I got my meds about a week after nurses consultation at Seacroft, they were delivered to my home by Healthcare at home, they will ring you in next few days to arrange a suitable slot, they deliver evenings too so that's quite handy if your busy through the day. Its great to know we might finally become mums isn't it.. We have been trying nearly 2years now which doesn't really sound like that long compared to some of you but still its frustrating

Anyway DH moaning about my being on laptop so better go and give him some attention, bye for now xx


----------



## Crimsonrose

That's great Snowy, let us know what they say and hope the call is nice and early, I hate waiting for phone calls so know what you mean xx


----------



## NicL

hi ladies

sorry not dropped in for a while but have been having a week of trying to pretend i am not going through all of this if you get what i mean.

Its great to see how well we are getting on 

tots - fab egg collection - fingers crossed lots fertilise for you!
snowy81 - good luck for your call tomorrow. 

Hope everyon is getting on ok with their injections/ sniffs. I've been injecting buserelin for 10 days now. Not been affected as much as some people (mross - you sound like you have had a really hard time big  ) but god am i tired! Quite lucky as my DH loves to cook so i always get nice food in the evenings, otherwise i think i'd be living of super noodles and toast!

Also getting quite emotional today and a bit erratic (man came to check the gas and elecy meter earlier and i was convinced for about 10 mins that he was a fraud and had stolen a door key from the front door - until i realised DH had it!).

really hoping Af shows up now tho. The clinic said to expect it 5-10 days after i start d/r - but i knew my body wouldn play ball. Think its on its way tho - had to descreetly undo my tousers at work today because they were getting so tight accross my belly - had to keep remembering when i stood up so i didn't flash the office 

anyway off to eat some food.
take care ladies

xx


----------



## Claymore

Donna Marie said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> *This thread is for ladies starting their first IVF or ICSI Treatment throughout October and November Only
> *
> Donna


Starting IVF Nov 12 at Glasgow Royal, just found out I have low AMH, Protocol 9 was previously 4 when on IUI, scared worried, any support much appreciated, all time low just now


----------



## Feelinglucky

Oh claymore, dont b down, weve all got problems here...   
My amh is 94 so i have the opposite problem, which is still not good!

Im currently dr, and wondering when everyones symptoms kicked in?
Im currently on day 6, and up until now have been fine but ive woken up this morning feeing very ratty,and its only 7am!!   

Take the last of the pill tomorrow which ive just realised is timed perfectly for our week away next week  

Anyway i was just wondering,i have quit alcohol to give us the best chance, but like i said were away next week, and i know dh is going to want a couple of drinks. I dont start stims until next fri but id love it if he could quit it in the mean time. His count is very low, i just feel like id b rude to ask him! Any advice? 
Or should i ask him if he would stop when i start stims?


----------



## Sweet_bliss

Feelinglucky2012, I know how you feel about this whole drinking situation. I'm in the same boat as you. Actually my husband used to only drink on occasions. But since his best friend got divorced they started drinking like twice a week. And I got really irritated since now that we are having our first cycle he decides its a good time to start drinking. so i was nagging and nagging him to stop and it just seemed to make it worse so I simply said

" Listen honey this is the last time I will ask you to stop with the alcohol. You know that it is bad for you. especially since you have an extremely low sperm count with motility and morphology also pretty bad. It is actually not fair what you are doing. I have given up everything that could harm our chances. I have to go though the injections and mood swings the weight gain the cramps and pain.  And all you gotta do is give up your sperm. So the least you can do is watch what you put into your body until then. At the end of the day it is your life and if you think this is what is good for our baby wish then go ahead and drink."

I guess that got him thinking because he hasn't touched a drop of alcohol since then.  

Men just don't understand how important this is to a women. no matter how great their baby wishes are the womans wish is 1000 times stronger. 

If I were you I would just tell him to try and stop as soon as your stims start. 

Good luck. xx


----------



## StacyB

So I haven't posted anything in a while, but today I wanted to share my cycle story and wish all the other October/November IVFers loads of baby dust. I was on Menopur and Synarel. 350 menopur. I only had 4 follicles, but with my AMH it was no surprise. 3 eggs were retrieved this Monday (1 of the follicles apparently collapsed beforehand) and 2 eggs fertilised, because one was abnormally shaped. Now I am at day 3, and doing my transfer today as only one of the embies developed. I do not know the grade or the cell count for it, but ready to go to the hospital and find out I know most of you ladies would be really upset with this kind of result, but it only takes one doesn't it!? And its apparently illegal to transfer more than 2 embies anyway. So keeping super positive and keeping everything crossed


----------



## Tots

I'm so happy.....  
They managed to inject 19 out of the 20 eggs and 12 of them have fertilised. Woop woop. 
We wont know the quality of them until Saturday. They said to be prepared. 
If they are low grade they will need to do ET on Saturday as it is unlikely they will last too much longer in the lab, if they are high grade they can go to blast and ET will be Monday which gives a higher success rate. 

My body is recovering well from yesterday's ordeal. No pain just a little discomfort. Not liking the suppositories and think I much prefer the injections.    

Another   reached. 

Stacyb - PMA lady. 1 is all that's needed. I've read so many successful stories on here with low grade transfers so it does happen. Take each day as it comes.  all goes well for you

Snowy - did you get your call? How did you get on?

Feeling lucky - get your frustrations. I wouldn't mind but its for such a short amount if time for them you think you shouldn't even have to ask! If all goes well we will have to do it for 9 months. I just explained to DH that this was our only chance of having a baby and did he really want to reduce our chances by having a drink and that if it didn't work could he live with the thought that it may have been a contributing factor. He is a sociable drinker and it seemed everything happened in the weeks he was t total. He has been very good and now he has done his bit he is going out this weekend to make up for it lol. 

Crimson and nicl - thank you for your well wishes and   

Ivfmamma -  good luck with loosing them 6lbs. I know you can do it. keep thing of the end result for inspiration when things get tough. I have everything crossed for you.

Good luck to everyone else. Sending   and baby dust to you all.


----------



## Claymore

thank you feeling lucky, i hope it goes well for you, so hard to keep your chin up through this long haul, emotions running very close to the surface at the moment, suppose you have to just take each step as it comes.

thank you for your reply and god luck


----------



## yellowyaz

Hi all, this is our 8 fertility treatment, I have been wanting to start IVF for years as with my previous husband I never fell pregnant for two years and have PCOS, my now husband has asoospermia
Together we have had 6 donor IUI's due to 'good scans and good blood work' and one cancelled IVF, we had EC yesterday after long protocol with syneral and 375 menopur, 14 eggs were collected of which 9 were mature
we have used a different donor each time and apparently this one only 50% survived the thaw and out 4 eggs that fertilised only 3 appear normal, so ET is scheduled for Saturday
Does anyone else have experience of low fertilisation, I asked the embryologist if it was due to my egg quality but she said she was unable to tell me, but that my eggs and the sperm were not compatible and I would be a candidate for ICSI, she has told me she will ask the senior embryologist to give me a call back
Does anyone have any similar experience?


----------



## Snowy81

Tots, that is an amazing result you must be over the moon - well done you. xx

Stacyb - you are so right, one is all you need, I really hope your transfer goes well today.

Yellowyaz, 3 is a great number to have fertilised, fingers crossed its good news on Saturday for you.

AFM, out of the 7 eggs collected yesterday, 5 were mature so ICSI carried out on those and 4 have fertilised.  Provisionally booked for transfer on Saturday but they said if can't pick the best 1 or 2 on Saturday will take them to a day 5 transfer.  

Sending all of our little embbies lots of      to keep dividing.  

xxx


----------



## mross

Hi Ladies!

TOTS - OMG THAT IS AMAZING NEWS!!!!  Well done you fertile chick you!!!!!!!  So excited lets see what comes next - BIG MILESTONE!!!

IVFmama - Im lucky in the weight category and not got an issue - i get bad migrains instead however - im just thinking you know what could help you, ive used it whenever im bloated and need to fit in to a dress a size smaller and its not bad for you, its very healthy, you buy it in health food shops its called Psyllium Husks, its natural plant fibre, a couple of teaspoons in some water and it will help rid all the bad stuff from your tummy - its not a laxative and doesnt work that way - but it does get you to the loo and helps for some reason to get the weight off xx

Crimsonrose - Ouchee headache - feeling your pain - im on day 7 of this migrain.  I thought Menopur would help it but im still feeling LOUSY!  Bed rest, tigerbalm, water water eater - thats all i can recommend but still not really doing much!!!!

NicL - Thanks for big hug!!!!!  That helps.  Everything I can handle, the hormones, the injections, the rotten sniffs - all manageable - BUT i cant handle this YUK feeling.  Every morning Im just like YRGH - Migrain will not let up although its calmed down from the weekend and i have the worst sickness feeling.  Does anyone else just feel SICK all day every day.  I want to eat protein and brazil nuts but im so ill I have to cram a biscuit in my mouth and try to keep it down!!!  Went to Dr last night who has given me antsick tablets that im so not going to take!  But he reckons because im migrainy anyway this is whats causing it all - hormones = migrain sick for me DOH!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Staceyb - WOW you are going to have your little Emby in your tummy today!! WOW - fingers crossed for you now you lucky lady xx

Alcohol chat - Hmmmm - girlies - Im a vino lady - i love my wine and i love it at night and weekends and I thought this would be so tough for me and hubby to give up.  Do you know I gave up 3 weeks ago and its not even bothered me one little bit - im so ill even the thought of it gives me the boke!  I decided to let Hubby drink if he wants and he very kindly decided he doesnt want to and has stuck to it so im very lucky!!!

So today im just miserable and very sick and very migrain filled.  I made the drive in to the office and now i have no idea how im going to drive home!!!!!!

I thought I wasnt being hormonal but funny funny thing happened yesterday i thought i would share.  Hubby and I had big argument on phone - we dont usualy row - as I wanted a new house to live in and he didnt want to view it - so my words were (and Im so embarassed by this) were "You have ruined my life.  I hate you."  I then threw the phone which smashed on the wall and caused a big dent - then stormed around and realised poor hubby was still on the phone!  HEEEHEEE!  He is still laughing at me today....im 35 not 3!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

xx


----------



## StacyB

Thank you very much for your support. And its great to hear the wonderful results you've had with fertilisation this month. I will have my fingers crossed for all of you ladies. I, however, don't have much hope left. Came back from embryo transfer (which by the way is much less scary than I thought). But it turns out that my one and only remaining embryo that is now sitting in my tummy is only grade 5. Which is the lowest it can be, so I have very little hope for this cycle. Maybe next time?


----------



## Tots

Stacyb - feeling for you. Post shared by Victorialeanne - 
"Also ladies I wanted to tell you about my friend she had ivf and had only one egg fertilise the did her transfer on day two as the quality was really low. She is now 21 weeks pregnant with Quads 2 boys 2 girls which they say have come from the one egg and another egg must have been released and fertilised!! They are all growing nicely" 

It only takes one! there are no certainties in this process it can go either way. This is just one example that I have seen on this site so try to keep positive and have hope. Good luck with your  . Xx

Mross - thank you. Very excited but nervous at the same time. Love your melt down story. I had several myself including crying at chairing cross train station because I accidentally announced on ******** that I was undergoing Ivf.... Don't ask. I can laugh about it now but the meds really mess with your emotions. 

Snowy - well done on your 4 out of 5 that's amazing odds. Good luck with ET. Have everything crossed for us.


----------



## StacyB

Wow Tots thank you! What an amazing story!!!


----------



## Lottie9

Hi girls been a while since I was here on this forum! 

Sounds like we've got lots of positive vibes wish you all the best xxx

I've had my egg collection from my one and only ovary! Managed 5 eggs  and all 5 fertilised  and all 5 still going nearing day 3! 3 are very good grade so they will decide tomorrow which one I'm just hoping one stands out by morning and says pick me !!!! 

Scared and nervous but can't believe it's happening never thought this day would happen! 4 year ago I was scheduled for hysterectomy !!!!! And now I have 5 embryos  that's a miracle in itself !!! 

Did anyone still have discomfort from egg collection after 2 days ? xxx


----------



## NicL

hi all

mross know where you are coming from on the nausea front. just feel constantly sick now and so bloated like my tummy is going to explode. I know is probably image but my legs also feel really swollen where i have been stabbing. 

the alcohol thing is tough. dh is still having the odd pint. His last SA was the best yet and followed a period of lots of stag weekends and weddings therefore much booze which makes Nicki sense. He'd cut down lots before then as he's on anti depresants for anxiety. go figure! 

stacyb look after yourself and your little embie. No rules in this game so many stories of it working against the odds.

xx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi

Just wanted to pop in and send some         lot of you at different stages wishing you all the luck in the world

Lottie9 wow fantastic news 5 eggs and all fertilised  for ET

After my EC i was in pain for a few days, we all deal with it differently, so long as it isnt the kind of pain thats doubling you over and responds to Paracetamol i would say its pretty normal if you are concerned though contact the clinic i am sure they wont mind and will put your mind at ease

Donna


----------



## mross

God I love you ladies!  Its so good to come home and switch on and see everyone else going through the SAME things!  Its really helping I feel like i know you all now!

Staceyb - I think your going to be OK....at least you have the little one in there fighting.....im sending you lots of love and cuddles and please just REST - I love the story TOTS has sent you - thats so genuine and real and it shows you just need to have some hope - wow but dont hope for quads!!! heehee

TOTS - LOL LOL LOL - ******** - heehee.  So many times I have wanted to post "im going through IVF.  Its really tough.  Stop showing me your cutesey baby photos that took you one shot to have!!!"  i havent actually done it but i totally know where your head was at hun.  LOL.

Lottie9 - Well done well done!  Another "big brave girl" so many eggs so many fertilised thats amazing news.  Everything crossed for you for ET hun.  I really is our time ladies!!!

NicL - nausea BOKE!  Its awful awful awful. I have to do a frigging 8 hour round trip in the car tomorrow early morning and im just going to be driving and throwing up out the window.  

Im finally home with feet up tonight.  Migrain still there but calmer - sickness still there but calmer.  Have NEW symptoms today, totally handleable but worth a mention for a moan!  Day 2 of injecting, all good and easy - this afternoon "Helloooo Ovaries!!!!!" right ovary is throbbing like hell - back gone into miscarriage pain mode and im like, WOW how did that happen.  I can totally handle it but im walking a bit weird on the left side as its pretty ouchey.  I take it this is me making me eggs!!!!  Anyone else get this


----------



## TataZ

*mross *- when I was stimming I think I could feel my ovaries getting bigger inside of me (or my follicles, or all of them). Esp. after ~7-8 days of stimming it was a bit difficult to walk as I felt like I had a huge tummy (normally I'm size 10-12) and huge sensitive ovaries and huge follicles inside of me which I could kinda feel with every step... Everything was very tender in this area and a bit painful. I thought this was a result of ovaries being stimulated.


----------



## Blubelle

Help lovely ladies!!

Well just to update you I had 2 embies transferred today! I had to do all I could not to squirt wee in my consultants face when she pressed on my tummy!   I was able to let a bit of wee out before thankfully!

Out of my 4 embies 2 have been put back and 2 have been given until Saturday to see if they improve, if they do then they will be frozen.

Anyway it's just a short one from me, but well done to Tots and snowy81 for you EC, I hope they are enjoying themselves whilst separating!  Ivfmama you will easily loose that weight, have a look at Tesco diets, I've found that great to do!

Everyone take care, no matter what happens we have each other!

Lots of love 
Bell


----------



## beany34

Hi ladies just popping on quick to say I'm nervouse   !!
Got 2nd scan tomorrow, on weds i had 7 follies but 3 tiny ones do they upped me from 300 to 450 gonalf, started cetrotide yesterday too... not sure what to expect from tomorrow so bit nervous!

Lots of positive goings on which is good to read - fingers crossed for everyone on their 2ww... and for all thoes embies growing.... and follies growing...good luck everyone!!

B x


----------



## Feelinglucky

Thank u for your replies about the alcohol  barely saw dh yesterday but will mention it,when im having a good day! 

Had a really bad day yesterday and burst out crying twice in front of people that dont know were having ivf and now  probably think im very very strange!! Woken up this morning feeling much better thoigh phew!! 

7 days until my first scan, trying so hard to be positive, but honestly struggling, cant imagine it working for some reason,does anyone else feel like that??

Well done everyone on your ec and et its amazing!! Good luck to u all xxx


----------



## Victorialeanne

Hello feelinglucky I'm having first scan next Thursday nurse said hopefully start stimming that day!! I am exactly the same just keep thinking o well if this go doesnt work hopefully I will have some frozen!! Some days I feel more positive but mainly apprehensive! I think the syneral has somethin to do with it! Goodnluck next fri x


----------



## Ivfmamma

The funded ladies - How many nhs funded cycles are you ladies each receiving?, it seems different pct's have different rule

My drugs are being delivered next week & my period is due most likely next weekend ish, anyone want to come down to me & do my prostap inj  I'm nervous that it'll go wrong   hubby cant remember how its done either,  what a pair we are lol   xx


----------



## ttc79

hi ivfmamma. we are funded cycles too , we were told we get 3 funded cycles at our clinic , but waiting list is 18 - 24 months .
am sure you be fine with injections .

congrats to all you ladies having had ec/et  already  hoping all your wee embies stick n give us a population boom 

to all those still sniffing/jabbing - hope side effects are bearable is not non existant , all the best to all 

AFM - got our treatment plan through , all go beginning of november ( short protocol ).

xx


----------



## jellybaby81

Hi to all, wondering if i can join you? Am due to start first ivf  antagonist cycle using donor on tuesday (that will be day 1). I do already have an 18month old from iui but have had to switch to ivf as its our last donor vial  and want to give it our best shot! Treatment is just as scary this time around and its great to get support on here.
Am happy to do antagonist cycle/short protocol as have heard downregging is evil   but a little scared as long protocol seems to be the norm. Anywho doc says due to age (31) and pcos that antagonistic is the way to go,
Hope we all have a happy ending at the end of this month!!!!!!!!!!! 
ttc79 are u on antagonist cycle too?
anyone doing anything special this month re diet/ exercise/lifestyle?
Jelly baby


----------



## ttc79

hi jellybaby81 - yeh im on short protocol too . we are defined as unexplained so was straight to ivf for us . my amh was on the high side so think thats why we on short protocol too, like you am kinda glad as long protocol seems lot worse .
All the best for this go


----------



## Feelinglucky

Jelly belly - ive quit diet and exercise for the month lol!!  

Victorialeanne - we'll be the same time   think ec is due to b around the 16th?

And ivf mama the injections r fine - i was dreading them, but the nurse will show u and im becoming somewhat an expert!  After the first youll feel a lot more relaxed im sure xx


----------



## Snowy81

Happy weekend everyone  

Tots - any news on your embbies today?  I haven't heard from our clinic today which I am taking as a good sign (& didn't get 5 minutes spare to call them)

Lottie - how did transfer go today?  I am feeling at my most discomfortable today 2 days after EC mainly due to being incredibly bloated despite the high protein diet and 3 + litres of water.

Blubelle, congrats on your transfer, how are you feeling today?

Ivfmamma, we are NHS funded and get 2 complete cycles (includes FET if any on ice), took a long time to be able to apply for funding but once application form was sent started on bcp 2 months later (our clinic insisted on all tests being completed before being allowed to apply for funding, despite knowing hubby is azoospermic since chemo)

Sorry to all those I have missed, but sending you all lots of      and     for good outcomes.

xxx


----------



## Tots

Hi snowy, 
No not yet but they said they will contact me tomorrow with results. I'm so nervous. Don't think I will be sleeping to well tonight. Lol

Feeling sore and bloated today too. Had to take paracetamol for the 1st time. I thought it was because I might of overdone it by going back to work today but as you are experiencing it too it must be normal. 

Look forward to hearing you update tomorrow. Sending you lots of luck and baby dust.


----------



## Victorialeanne

Feelinglucky oh wow I haven't been told ec date yet but yay someone near me! How's your down regulating going? I feel ok just want ec to come round x


----------



## Snowy81

Tots - I went back into the office today as well (worked from home yesterday).

I thought I was handling it all pretty well yesterday, went to sleep really quickly but then woke up at 3am wide awake with one thing only on my mind, really hoping to get a good nights sleep tonight!

Good luck for tomorrow - hope we both get good news.


----------



## Feelinglucky

Victorialeanne dr is going ok, thought id b worse,im a bit tired but thats it! Really thought id suffer!! 
I know i really cant wait to start stims at least, seems pointless what im doing now because its the exact opposite of what needs to happen. The dates i got are 16th or 19th,so hopefully itll b 16th if i get that far x


----------



## Lottie9

Morning all 

Snowy & Tots all the best for today's results!!!! Keep believing xxxx look forward to hearing the good news

The transfer went well its not painful at all unlike the EC !!!! I'm still in discomfort from the hassle they had to get to my ovary and the scraping on my bladder! But the scan yesterday showed everything was ok. 

We had a very good 8 cell merging embryo put back and I'm both excited and nervous just doesn't feel real! 

Saw my acupuncturist straight after and he said complete bed rest till tomorrow! So I've had my shower and back in bed apparately these few days are the crucial so ladies complete rest after yours ! 

Waiting to hear good news take care and be positive xxxx much love to all


----------



## jellybaby81

thanks for the replies ttc 79 and lucky2012... looks like we will be on the same time line my first scan is nov 2nd too! its exciting and scary too! have done lots of injections before so no fear there but egg coll scares me a little but not as much as the two ww.!
was thinking this morn that i might start doing a 30 min walk ev day although its bloody cold! just want to feel like i am doing something. my doc says there is really nothi.g u can do and that egg quality is fairly fixed genetically speaking but it cant hurt. i am pushing myself to eat 5 fruut and veg a day too it can actually be quite hard. anyone taking any supplements?
hope every one else is keeping well. good luck ti those awaiting results
jellyb!


----------



## Ivfmamma

Jelly belly - I take folic acid & 500mg vitamin c everyday, I give hubby a multi. Vit & an extra zinc tablet.

I eat fruit & veg anyway but since progressing onto treatment I've been eating a lot more! I'm forcing it down to be honest,  I also stopped smoking which has been very hard I won't lie, & I don't drink alcohol anyway, so I feel like I'm doing all I can & what will be will be xx 

I've lost 1lb so 5lb to go before next scan in 3 ish weeks, 1lb is not bad in 3 days, just laid in the bath on my phone typing this, pjs straight on, heating on & film day for me & hubby  

Drugs delivered Monday, can't wait to give the prostap next week, finally will seem real then. xx


----------



## NicL

hi ladies so after finally showed today on day 13 of dr. Was really panicing that i wasn't responding  to the drugs. Its just so typical. Normally i am a 28 day girl but chooses this time to be late. 
Not called clinic yet ad they only open mornings on sat but reckon will be in for scan next fri  -- they normally do it a week after after starts. 

victorialeanne feelinglucky12 looks like ill be starting stims with you yay! Can't wait. just want this sicky feeling to go away. feelinglucky12 with you on the diet and exercise. Normally run cycle or gym 3 times a week but just can face it at the mo. did manage a walk for a couple of hours today tho.

ivfmamma - we get just the one cycle but until May this year they weren't  funding at all so its not great  but better then nothing. no waiting list either so we only got approved about 10 weeks ago so its been quick. 

bluebell lottie9 congrats on et. so excited for you.
mross hope the 8 hour driving wasn't too bad!
hi everyone else. 

so off out in a bit and the challenge of not drinking so people don't notice and assume you are pregnant. The fun we have. going to have to inject in a pub loo too! 
xxx


----------



## Snowy81

Lottie - I now feel just like you - excited and hasn't sunk in yet!

Tots - hope you had good news today, eagerly waiting to hear how it went.

I now have a perfect 8 cell embryo on board - whoop whoop, can't believe we have made it this far   And the other 3 are still doing OK in the lab, and seeing if they make it to blastocyst before freezing.  For me the transfer was more uncomfortable then the collection (although not painful) but then the sedation for collection completely knocked me out and I was expecting today to be uncomfortable as always have problems with smear tests as have a tilted uterus and bends in each direction on the way!  

Good luck to those of you just starting, trust me it goes fast once you start down regging.

xxx


----------



## Tots

Hi ladies

Had a horrendous night sleep last night knowing i was getting a call this morning. Can't believe our luck so far. 6 out of the 12 eggs are top grade eggs and are going to blastocyst. Egg transfer will happen Monday. I am so happy         

Still feeling bloated today but also feeling nauseous  

Snowy - what fab news. So happy for you. Why did they do ET before going to blastocyst? sending you lots of baby dust and luck. 

Lottie -well done on your et. Its very exciting times. sending you lots of baby dust and luck. 

Ivfmamma - well done. Keep up the good work

Can any of you ladies who have had ET done answer the following questions?
how do they decide to put 1 or 2 back? can you tell me what happens after ET with the clinic? And any advise for the 2ww?

Good luck and   to you all


----------



## jellybaby81

hi ivf mama i am also taking folic acid and vit c daily and have started taking royal jelly just for the hell of it!! cant hurt (i hope) ordering pizza tonight and feeling a bit guilty as its hardly healthy but not officially starting till wed so .... going to eat some carrots first to quash the guilt!
did shopping today and bought lots of nuts and fruit. 
the not smoking is a killer for me too so i feel your pain ivf mamma
enjoy ur dvd day!
jb


----------



## Snowy81

Tots, that is fab news - well done and I will be thinking of you on Monday.

Our clinic do a 3 day transfer if one or two stand out from the rest and the one put back has no fragmentation which apparently is very rare so went with it today.  If all 4 were same quality would have taken it to blast.  In a way though I am glad transfer was today as means I can rest up for the weekend without work stresses.

We are doing transport IVF which means all appointments and egg collection done at local ACU and fertilisation and transfer at a different clinic.  From discussions at our ACU I was not expecting to be given the option of having 2 put back (unless low quality) so was very surprised when the transfer clinic asked on the phone this morning if wanted one or two.  Opted for the more sensible option of one as its our first cycle and ACU had gone on so much about the risks of multiple pregnancies, although was very tempted to go for 2!  If we had gone to blast would definitely only been allowed to have one back.

After transfer it was a case of get dressed and leave - must have been out the door within 10 mins of the transfer - very strange to walk out as if nothing has happened!  We then went to have a decaf coffee and sandwich before heading home and now sitting around doing very little 

Sending your little embies loads of      and good luck for Monday xxx


----------



## beany34

Wow lots of embies on board lately - goo luck ladies!

I got my EC set for Tues, 9.30am - not the best time since we live an hour away from the hospital which is a city centre location and I need to get there by 8.15am i.e. rush hour! Oh well, I don't suppose I'll sleep much on monday night anyway!!

Lottie9 I don't like the sound of your EC, I'm hoping the sedation kncoks me out!

Tots that's great news having 6 go to blast - I've only got 3 decent size follies so I'm just hoping I've got one decent egg to fertilize!

Snowy congrats you're now PUPO! Let's hope the others make it to blasto too  

 for everyone

x


----------



## Feelinglucky

Nicl glad things r finally moving for u, and there r a few of us now on the same dates  

Congrats to everyone thats made it to et, honestly cant imagine being at that stage - lucky ladies, make sure u take it easy and make the most of the rest, ive got my fingers crossed for u all xx

As for the exercise question, i'm usually very good, but have no motivatipn at all at the moment amd im not planning on stressing about it- work has been particularly stressful this past few weeks which i could really do without!! 

Its past my bedtime now, this is very late at the moment for me!!xx


----------



## chocolate button82

Congrats to all ladies on there ET bet ur all excited hope each an every1 of u get a bfp I've jst ad a total meltdown tears tantrums an everything so can't wait start stimming been DR 4 foreva day 18 now a bit fed up 2day xx


----------



## Blubelle

Wow! What fab news! Everyone has either done EC and ET or just about to do one of them! I can see lots of BFP happening on this board in November!!     your all doing amazingly! Truly!!  

I wish mine could go to blast but when your over 38 they say the embies don't like it, so the clinic like to do 3 day transfer. My clinic offers ladies 2 embies back, but it's your decision at the end if the day. Apparently 1 in 4 births (IVF) end up in twins   I'd love that but with my age it's very slim, but trying to stay   I sound like an old mama compared to everyone elses age on here... Lol... But that's life I guess when you finally meet mr right!  

Good luck my lovely ladies and take care.

Also the complete bed rest is a myth for the 2ww, just be careful don't lift anything heavy, or take hot baths, or exercise, get hubbys to do the house work  

Take care 

Bells xxx


----------



## Feelinglucky

Chocolatebutton82, weve probably all had meltdowns like that,i cried filling my car up with petrol the other day!! Youll b fine, when do u start stims? I cant wait now either xx

Bluebelle u are not old... Its like u say if its now youve found your mr right then nows the time. Twins do sound lovely but the reality must b different, can just imagine one waking when the other goes to sleep etc.xx


----------



## chocolate button82

Feeling lucky,I go the hospital on tues morning 4 my baseline scan so hopefully tues or wed to start stims it can't cum quick enough lol then hopefully these moods will go we're u up2 on ur treatment xx


----------



## Haley118

Hi Ladies, so much is happening on here since I last came on.  It's brilliant.  

My thoughts and love are with you all, we are all at different stages, which makes interesting reading.  Good luck and best wishes to all of you   

I have been down regging on buserelin since the 25th September and now on day 5 of stimming on menopur.  Go for first stimming scan on Tuesday, hopefully I get a EC date then but I may be being too hopeful.  

Snowy & Tots, such an exciting time for you  

I will keep popping in to keep with you all x


----------



## mross

Hi Girls,

Wow im finally free of that migrain!  I was sick as a dog and so ill with it on and off for 8 days there and the pain never left, but thankfully yesterday and today are better days!  Im day 5 of stimming though so wonder if it was just the menopausal side effects that made me ill.  Feeling good actualy, had a few twinges in my ovaries and couple of ouchy pains but nothing too be scared about, Ive had 3 laps done in last year so lots of scar tissue so would make sense if its twingey!!! 

Has anyone else been dr on Synarel 4 puffs a day and now stimming? If so, are you still puffing 4 times a day  They put me on 3 x 75mg of menopur jags and they told me to still sniff 4 times a day - we said are you sure and she said yes definitely do not stop sniffing....is that normal

Chocbutton - i know its tough honey Down Regging was a killer for me at the end, even though im still sniffing at least ive got the other hormone in there too - listen - you are soooo close to stims and when I woke up on day 1 of stims i was so ill but i skipped downstairs to jag them hormones in me!!!  You see it as stage 2 and its another little landmark isnt it or milestone or whatever its called...yes im thick as anything still on these hormones.

Haley - we are cycle buds hun, im day 5 stims too!!! How you feeling Are you getting excited yet?  I cant wait to get my scan on Friday and then all being well should be EC around 5th November!!!!!  Hubby cracking me up this morning and made a big deal about taking a multivit to get his boys in order for a weeks time!!!!!  I wish we could take a damn multivit to get preggers!!! LOL!!

Another funny story - I had to do a 8 hour roundtrip on Friday to and from a meeting.  Got made redundant but hey thats another story!  Anyway, trying to down my 2.5 litres of water and drive is no easy task cos i hate stopping at each service for a wee, so i decided to hang on a bit longer....moral of the story ladies....do not hold on to your wee wee for too long whilst stimming!!!  I made it to the serevices and went to get out hte car and buckled over, my ovaries and entire insides cramped up and i walked too the loo in such a state was nearly crawling with my heels on and people must have thought there was seriously something wrong with me!!!!!!!!!!!  Make sure loos near you at all times heehee lol!

Snowy and Tots - still crossing EVERYTHING for you ladies................hope you are fabulous xxxxxx


----------



## Feelinglucky

Chocolatebutton- I started dr fri before last the 19th i think it was, stopped the pill night before last, got my first scan and start gonal f on fri! Cant wait to get started! 

My head is all over the place at the moment - i cant count, cant remember if ive done things, cant sleep lol! Im a mess to b honest, i have to keep looking back to see who im wrting to and what im answering!   
Got a week off this week which will do me good and were going away mon to fri,have my scan on the drive home!!


----------



## helsbels40

Mross I don't start dr till 4th nov. But will be sniffing 4 times a day but when I start to stim I've been told it will be twice a day.


----------



## chocolate button82

Mross- I knw can't wait start stimming now it's that little bit closer to gettin that little baby so excited now glad ur feeling better Hun it wnt b long till ur EC 
Feeling lucky- bet u can't wait now to start stimming I knw I can't hehe 
Xxx


----------



## Ivfmamma

Helsbels - sounds like we will be dr the same time xx


Anyone watch suprise suprise?? I've just sat & cryed my eyes out at the penpal story , snivelling the lot lol aww how nice though xxx


----------



## Ivfmamma

Haley118 - how you getting on with menopur?, this is the drug I have when I start stimming, do you get the hang of mixing it up? Looks daunting when the nurse showed me.

Also the menopur bottles that you snap the tops off, I'm worried the bottle will smash  when I'm snapping tops off or something ? They look so little & fragile.  bloody worrier I am xx 

Quick question for you all - which is the recommended injection site? Belly or thigh? Which hurts less? (lol) xx


----------



## Blubelle

Hi Ivfmama x

Hope your ok Hun? The tops come off so easily, I thought that when she snapped the tops off, but honestly it's easy peasy and you will wonder what you worried at. The bottles mix up right away, the powder dissolves right away, so no need to shake them. I was on 450 a day, so I had to mix 2 bottles and take 300 from one and 150 from the other, but honestly you will get your rhythm and will become second nature.  

Hope your ok chick!  

Bells xxx


----------



## beany34

Hi Ladies,

I've just popped on because I'm crazy nervous now that EC is 36 and a half hours away!!

I feel very lucky to have been put on short protocol, the down regging sounds awful and a horrible way to start the ivf journey! I guess I'm lucky that I've only had 9 days of gonalf stimms as well so minimal injections - belly was a bit sore tonight but it did get a record 3 injections - with my final trigger shot still to come!!

Ivfmamma - I couldn't do my own injections so DP has been doing them in my belly. When he gets it in right it's like nothing at all but there has been the odd occassion where the needle has just "bounced" and so that hurt a bit! The nurse didn't really give the option of thighs so I've not even tried it but have heard that tummy is supposed to hurt less and don't worry all bottles are stronger than you!!

Good luck to all you stimming ladies, I hope you're growing lots of healthy follies.


x


----------



## Blubelle

Belly but then I had lots to grab! Lol )


----------



## Blubelle

Wow Beany! That's great news nearly there then!!  

You will be fine, I worried so much about it, but honestly you will be fine. Are you having GA? 

Bells xxx


----------



## NicL

evening all

mross - sorry to hear about your redundancy...glad to hear you a feeling better on the stims though.

ivfmamma - ive been doing my jabs in my thigh but thats more because i am doing them myself and it felt a bit easier in terms of angle. I reckon its probably more painful though and i am quite brusied. I think i'll do my stims in to my tummy though - more beccuase i feel like i am runing out of room on my legs.

chocolatebutton82 - know what you mean - cant wait to start stims now. It is going to be a long week this week til my scan - need to ring tomorrow and find out when it will be. 

good night all and sleep well

xx


----------



## Guest

Hiya everyone!! I'm starting my 1st icsi cycle in November I'm so excited!! Don't wanna get 2 excited thoe. I'm also nervous as I don't know what to expect xxx


----------



## Feelinglucky

Sfizzy - what stage r u at now? Have u started at all. 

Im injecting in my belly, the nurse didnt mention my thigh. Bellys coping ok but i have a white patch from tonights injection,its been there four hours now :-/ where as usually its ok by about half an hour after. Anyone else had this?? Its a about two inches wide, im very odd!!


----------



## Guest

I'm getting my meds delivered Tuesday but I don't start injecting until the 8th of November xx


----------



## Ivfmamma

Drugs being delivered today  

Now my period needs to make an appearance, apparently if it hasn't arrived by the 8th November there is a good chance I will have to abandon until January as the clinics diary is full after this date   on my nurse consultation she told me this, & now I'm praying period arrives in the next 10 days!!! I had a scan done on 24th October by the nurse & she said I'd ovulated a couple of days before, so surely it has got to come soon ish?? Arrghhhh 

Crimson just seen on other thread, good luck for collection tomorrow, take an I pod or some music & your ear phones, Leeds let you listen to it during ec, says so in your treatment diary   might chill you a little? xx 

Sfozzy - we are probably starting the same sort of time hun xx 

Beany - good luck for collection, hope they get a good number xx.

Bluebelle - I'm fine thank you, hope you are too, I'm just nervous, most girls my age are out being young enjoying life (not that I want to do the same, a baby is all I want! Going out has never interested me, the baby thing has always been my priority) half of the girls my sort of age don't know what infertility even means, & then here I am having to go through ivf bcos I've got no fallopian tubes, Some peeps just don't realise how lucky they are do they? I'm sure we all feel the same hey xx 

I'm at work shortly, well its not work its training for my new job, I've got that all week & my other job all weekend! A bit of rest would be nice   hope everyone is well today xx


----------



## CuddlyBear

I am glad to see you all! 

My partner and I have our first appointment at the Mayday in Croydon this Friday after all the tests and being referred from our hospital. Does anybody know if I am going to have to go through the dreaded HSG test again? and what actually happens on the first appointment?

Good luck to everybody, I wish you all so much luck. Let us know how you get on (with lots of details please so I know what to expect!)

Best wishes
Amy x


----------



## Crimsonrose

Hi everyone! Hope everyone okay? Not been in for ages so looks like I got some catching up to do, lol! I have finished my Menupor stimming injections and have taken my late night injection, took it last night, must say feeling rather yuck now, a little sick and tender and got my egg collection tomorrow, I'm rather nervous but I am trying my best not to think about it so this afternoon I am going to go out to the shops with my friend to help take my mind off it.. Not sure whether it will though, I have told a lot of my close family and friends so my friend always wants to know every little detail, lol!! I have always got my sleeping tablets for tonight if I need them but to be honest really don't like taking things like that so may not bother as have to be up early as have to be there for 7.30am and need a shower before hand so its going to be an early start for me, if I take them I will never get up, I am a right sleepy head as it is in the mornings!!

*IVFMamma* - Thanks and yeah will do, going to go out shopping later today and get some magazines too as my EC is not until 10.30am so I will be waiting around for about 3hrs, don't know why we have got to be there so early, seems a bit silly really! Good that you've got your medication, did it shock you the size of the box? It did me a little! What cycle day are you on and is your period due soon?

On the Menupor bottles IVFmamma use the plastic snapper and it will break off quite easily with a bit of pressure however when you do break off the neck off make sure there isn't any liquid trapped inside the neck as I made this mistake, is your Prostap ready mixed? Mine was. I have always used my stomach for injecting, a inch or two under my belly button, looking a bit dotty around there now, lol, from all the injections.

*Sfozzy* - Don't worry hun everything will be fine. I was so worried before I started treatment that something would go wrong or that it would spark off a fit, I use to have fits when I was younger, but I've been okay so far touch wood so I was really worrying about nothing, my best advice is just keep busy as it helps take your mind off it a bit, that's what I tended to do and it helped loads as I wasn't thinking about it as much and time flew by!

*Beany* - Is your EC tomorrow as well? Mine is tomorrow and I am a bit nervous too but just try keep busy and don't think about it as you will drive yourself crazy worrying, have you got some sleeping tablets for tonight if you need them? Which clinic you at and are you having a general or local?

*MRoss* - Glad your feeling better, I think our bodies must get use to the meds as I am feeling better now in regards to headaches, my headaches have now been replaced with bloating and feeling a bit yuck, I'm coping though its not too bad.

Anyway going to go hobble to the kitchen for some lunch, this hen is saying bye for now xx


----------



## bambibaby12

*Crimsonrose* - good luck for tomorrow, I can't imagine how excited and nervous you are feeling... Fingers crossed for you!

I am still in the very early stages... Waiting for my 1st consultation appt so this is all very new to me. I know that the meds etc you take will depend on the cause of your infertility but do these have to start at any particular point in your cycle? I.e first day of your period? I'm desp trying to workout/plan when this might happen for me.. Weird to actually almost feel "partly in control" after so long of feeling utter despair every month.....

Thanks for any tips/advice ladies xx


----------



## mross

Hi girlies!

IVFmamma - We are the SAME!!!  I had ectopics both tubes and then hydrosalpinx and ended up having 3 emergency laparoscopies in the last 10 months so I sooo feel your pain - I too have nooo tubes!  Cant beleive i didnt pick this up before!  Ive been hunting for someone the same as me   we match!  Dont worry about injections hun, the snapping bottle freaked me out but its so easy to do so dont worry it wont smash!!!  Also, Im a thigh injector!  I just cant bear to do it in my tummy, but its so easy in the thigh.  I ice my thigh for a couple of minutes, grab a big bit of flab and very slowly slide the needle in - it doesnt hurt hun and then thats you.

I have to say girls, Im going to be buying myself some of this menopur for post ivf..........i feel AMAZING on it!  Its like im 18 again LOL!  Honestly feel so fresh and happy and just loving life!  Its the hormones!!!

Crimsonrose - hunny sending you massive cuddles.  OMG - tomorrow is such a big day for you but how exciting.....your nearly making your baby!  Get all cosy tonight, try not to worry - from what i hear on all these sites you wont feel a thing and then its done.  Big hugs and fingers crossed, please post and let us know how it goes xxx

Beany - sending you BIG HUGS TOO!  So many brave ladies on this forum it makes me cry!!!  Well done us!!!

XXX


----------



## Crimsonrose

Thanks ladies. Just been out for the day and found out that my friend is pretty much expecting, she has a faint line, so been feeling a bit sensitive these last few hours, I am thrilled for her but it kinda hurts too as I want it sooo much.. I kinda knew it was coming as she told me she was trying a month or two back so I prepared myself, but hopefully it will be me in a couple of weeks!!

*Bambibaby* - When is your nurse consultation? I started DR on the first day of my period but it not always the same for everyone I don't think however the nurse will talk you through everything you need to know and answer any questions you have so don't worry, I was so scared when I first started but now I could probably do it in my sleep!!


----------



## bambibaby12

*crimsonrose* I feel your pain hunny, i found out on friday one of my friends is 8 weeks and it hurt even more to know she had dreading telling me as she knows how much i want this. That makes me feel even worse and i am always happy for everyone when they find out they are expecting. i may go home and cry a few tears but would never ruin someones moment of joy. I still maintain one day it will happen for us all.!!

I am sure that you will be lucky and hopefully will get the most perfect xmas prezzie going 

I dont have my date yet. Even tho I am going to have to fund myself i still needed a GP referral, i chased this today and the secretarys said it will be typed tomorrow. the clinic wont book my consultation until they have the GP referral  ?? why i do not know!!

I am resigning myself to expecting my first appt mid-end Dec and then 6 weeks from then to EC??

I am scared now I have made my decision, before now I almost told myself it would never happen to me...


----------



## ttc79

crimsonrose / bambibaby12 , - Know how hard it is hearing of pregnancies , Found out friday that my wee brother going to be a dad again , Am happy for him and my sis in law but does get you down in the inside , just hoping that our journey results in similar good news .


----------



## Ivfmamma

Mross, we are the same! I had an ectopic on right side & it was removed, then another ectopic on left side with no tube removal,then bam hydrosalpinx invaded my remaining tube, so it had to come out anyway, now I'm tubeless! Its not often you meet someone the exact same!! I'm pleased (well not pleased you have no tubes) but pleased we are the same & going through the same & at the same time! How weird is that??     xxx


----------



## Lottie9

Crimsonrose and bambibaby

Im feeling pretty crap too this evening  I've been off work for 3 months with stress cos of all these fertilty issues ! Im a nursery nurse and found it all too much really  

Tonight I've had a message off a colleague ! All it said was hi just to let you know I'm having a baby !
I burst into tears  happy for her but I want this desperately  I'm in my 2ww and struggling so this topped it off really. She doesn't know what's happening now fine but not even a hope your ok and I understand this will hurt you!!!! 
Xxxxxx


----------



## Lottie9

Hugs to all feeling little down tonight xxxxxx


----------



## Ivfmamma

Bambibaby - just looked at your signature, my friend egg shared at Sheffield care fertility & she got twins & the recipient also got twins!! Good luck xxx


----------



## irishflower

Hi all, to those having a good and bad day, hugs to everyone!
No news with me in last few days, drugs get delivered on Friday, have taken the day off to chill before down regging starts next week.

QUick question....did anyone's other half come with them to prostap injection appointment? My appointment is for one hour and just wondered if I'll be given lots of info that it might be beneficial to have a second pair of ears to pick up!


----------



## Ivfmamma

my brother in law has just decided to come out as gay, (my hubbys brother) (I have no problem with his sexuality) he is a human & well within his rights of getting together with whomever he chooses, be it male or female.

What i do have a problem with though is - he married his wife 2 years ago, & she very very easily conceived our niece, think of once in the bedroom & a positive test, I was livid when she told me she was pregnant grrrr

Anyway its now come out in the wash that he's been gay for years & had another bloke, & apparently this is the bitter pill I can't seem to swallow! He only got his wife pregnant to cover up him being gay. He apparently didn't love his wife nor want a child! 

So a baby was made, just to hide a secret.  

Yet me & his brother have been desperate for that chance for nearly a decade?? Doesn't seem fair, I haven't commented I'm keeping out, don't need to involve myself in other people's stresses as I've enough of my own. 

Just pity his wife or now ex wife & my niece, just hope she never comes to know she was a cover up child!

Can't say my hubbys very happy as he isn't! 

Like an episode off Jeremy Kyle in our family at the minute  

Honestly though, is there really a god up there?? Surely if so all these dimwits out there would be the infertile ones, & we would all be the ones who had kids??

Never been able to work this one out xxx


----------



## Ivfmamma

I can't say I'm over the moon at the 500 needles that I've had delivered in my box today,  lol  there's loads!! My mum was physically shocked, she said she didn't realise this is what IVF entailed. 

seriously though my heads spinning, there's so so much!! My hubby walked in from work, looked on the carpet at my chemist scattered all over the place & said good luck with that lot & went in the kitchen, what a swine    

Anyone know what gonasi is? That's the only thing I'm unfamiliar with, is that like the hcg you have just before egg collection? Or am I spouting crap again?  

Ok so my run down of drugs is - 

Prostap
Microgynon 30
Menupor
Clexane
Gestone
Gonasi
Dalacin cream ( how big are the applicators   )

Anyone else taking the same?

Xx


----------



## bambibaby12

*Lottie9* Girl.... Bug hugs to you right now, you have come so far and this 2ww is hard but you are clearly a strong lady after 6 yrs! I am sure you will get a BFP! When is your next appt??

*Ivfmamma* wow twins... That's amazing, I would be happy with one right now but twins would be a blessing! I can't even imagine that feeling... Knowing something u have wanted so badly is finally growing inside you! At my worst times I even tried convincing myself that I didn't really want children and it mustn't be for me if it couldn't happen naturally but then bursting into tears every month is clearly a sign I am lying to myself...

And your DHs brother... Wow....!! Life always seems to happen that way... I daren't get into these subjects as like you I then feel I act like a spoilt brat, "it's not fair"!


----------



## beany34

Hi Crimsonrose - EC buddie!! I too have an early start we have to be there for 8.15, I had to tell work today I may not be in for the rest of the week and I was almost as nervous telling them that as I am about tomorrow. I am really worried, I only get a local and am convinced it'll hurt, I don't cope very well at smear tests so expecting the worst! My tummy is in knots with nerves   I can't remember what they call it, satellite ivf I think - go to my local hospital for scans/drugs etc but EC an ET (hopefully!) is further afield and tomorrow I'm off to Care Manchester. I'll be thinking of you and we can compare collection notes tomorrow    

Ivfmamma & Lottie your stories make me want to cry   

Thank you for the hugs ladies, I needed them!

xx


----------



## Lottie9

Thank you for all understanding makes me feel like I'm not been mean and selfish I'm just hurting 

To all going for EC tomorrow all the best it'll be fine we all expect the worse but think of the outcome potential babies feels amazing xxx

To all those feeling down talk to someone and keep believing xxxx

Hugs to all xxx


----------



## NicL

Hi all

so sat on the sofa and the itch in my leg from the buserelin is driving me bonkers! Got a nice big mug of hot chocolate which is cheering me up (would kill for a nice glass of red but hey ho - such is life. Would probably make no difference but the guilt would be too horrid)

Its so hard when friends announce babies isn't it. We've all been there and it hurts - as much as you want to be happy for them it is really hard. I have had two good friends give birth in last month and a half and still haven't managed to gear myself up to visiting them. You are not selfish just human - we don't choose to go through all of this - life is so flamming unfair!

*ivfmamma* - Blimey does sounds a bit like Jeremy Kyle! Dont blame you for being peeved.
I just get so frustrated that all these people out there who have kids and dont give a damn. I see all these women on the bus to work yelling at their kids and feeding them crisps for their breakfast and i get sooooooooo mad - only problem is on these drugs i am a bit scared i might actually shout at them.

Thats a rather long list of drugs! All i have is the buserelin, menapur and ovitrelle and that freaked me out.

bambibaby12 - i started d/r on day 21. Some ladies take the birth control pill at the beginning of the cycle before starting d/r drugs. Its a bit of a pain about your clinic needing a letter of referral. We started of privately and whilst the gp said they would refer us we didn't have to have referral.

in terms of dates - it will depend when you go to the clinic when in your cycle you are and what protocol you are put on as to when you will start and get to EC. Long protocol takes about 6 weeks, short is about 4. What test have you already had? You will need to have screening blood tests - HIV, hep b core antibody, hep b surface antigen, rubella, hep c and they will probably want your smear test results too oh and chlamydia and theres probably something else - I'll dig out the list in a bit!. You should get these done on NHS even if you are privately funding. If you've not had them it might be worth finding out which ones your clinic needs and getting them organised whilst you wait for an appointment (takes a few weeks at our gps to get bloods arranged and results back.

when we went for out consultation we already had our bloods (long story but started off privately funding - just about to stump up cash and then nhs came through but had to change clinics). On the day of appt i had an internal ultrasound (for Antral follicle count) DH had semen analysis then we had appt with the consultant. I was on about day 21 of cycle so started injections the following cycle.

beanie34/ crimsonrose - good luck for tomorrow - will be thinking of you both. You will both do great. beany34 - i'm at care Manchester - let me know how you get on. I'll be there on friday for my first scan to see when i can start stimming.

irishflower - ive not had prostrap so cant help but i did take dh to injection lesson as i felt it would be useful to have someone else watching.

to everyone else be well - chill and PMA!! We will get there. You are all in my thoughts xxx


----------



## Tots

Evening ladies

You are not alone when it comes to smiling through gritted teeth at pregnancy announcements. You are not alone and it does not make you a bad person.  

A quick update - OMG I'm officially PUPO!!
The transfer took minutes and was painless. A little uncomfortable. All I could think about was how badly I needed to wee!
The embryologist explained I had a 4ab embryo that they were putting back and a 3bb embryo that they were keeping for 1 more day before freezing. The other 4 were not developing too well and would be unlikely to survive the freezing process so are not useable.  She said this was good news but I had to google it after we left the clinic as the letters and numbers meant nothing to us.

Now for  

Good luck to all you wonderful ladies. Sendings   and baby dust.


----------



## Snowy81

Tots, I was just about to ask how it went today and then saw you had posted!

Amazing news & congrats on being PUPO.  Trying to hold back that pee is hard isn't it!?

When is your test date?

Hi to everyone else, good luck for those egg collections this week and those starting d/r and stims.


  and    to all
xx


----------



## Snowy81

P.S Tots, were you given the option to have 1 or 2 transferred?


----------



## Tots

Hi snowy
10th of Nov is our OTD. It seems so far away. i dint know what I'm going to do with myself. When is yours? 
It was incredibly hard to hold my wee. The nurse let me release some because I was in so much discomfort but trying to stop mid flow was difficult.  

I wasn't given the choice they told me they wanted to put just the one back. The one they are freezing is not as advanced so this might be the reason?

It's very surreal being PUPO. 
I have everything crossed we get out BFP's


----------



## Ivfmamma

I felt the need to log back in whilst laid in bed to pre warn you all that this will be ivfmammas daily drop in centre for ivf medication questions  

What do you do if your injection (which ever it might be) has air bubbles in, I tried to get rid of all air bubbles on inj training but couldn't do it, does it actually matter if its not going directly into a vein? what do you ladies do, I'd obviously try to expel bubbles first, but what happens if I can't get rid of them all? xx 

Thanks, I'm sure ill be back tomorrow with another question   xx


----------



## Feelinglucky

Ivf mamma - i was told not to worry if there were a few airbubbles as like u said it wasnt going into the vein, im sure she also mentioned something about the inside of the injection and it would stay in there? 
Sorry my brain seems to be missing this week!!

Friends becoming pregnant  chat - my friend had a baby boy last week and is gutted because she wanted a girl!!! She mentioned it twice,its her first baby. Made me so angry!!!


----------



## bambibaby12

*NicL* Thanks for the tips, I fear I am already becoming impatient and feel I am "mithering" the clinic chasing appts. Another sleepless night after another baby dream haha, god help me if this ever actually happens, I will become a zombie, may as well get the practise for the night duties in now eh ;-) 
Still don't get why they need the referral from my GP when I am funding myself?

We have had blood tests to check I'm ovulating etc and DH has had SA and all ok but that's about it at the moment.

*Tots* Amazing!!! PUPO! So excited for you, do you feel any different.? Can't imagine how hard the next 2 weeks are, fingers crossed for u hunny xxx


----------



## jellybaby81

Morning to all the ladies! 
Was just on catching up on all the weekends posts!
Loving all the medication questions ivf mamma i can just ride along with u and get all the answers!!!!
Got my af last night which means baseline is tomorrow and stimming starts thurs day 3. When af came i really started freaking out (although it was expected) i cant believe this is it....I am really doing ivf need to get my head around it and quick. Thought i was super prepared emotionally...... Anyone else feel like this? 
Anyone else starting stimming this wk? Ttc 79? Ivf mamma? Ec should be around the 15th all going to plan.
Best of luck for the egg collections today!!!
Jb


----------



## Ivfmamma

Ladies in for egg collection today! Good luck xxxx 

Bambibaby - getting a referral letter when funding yourself is normal, I know a couple of years ago when me & hubby wanted to egg share we were told the same info, luckily we got nhs funding due to my fertility issues so didn't need to go down the private route, I think its odd that private clinics ask for a referral letter though! But it is normal xxx


----------



## NicL

the baby dreams are a killer aren't they! went away a few weeks ago with a group of girls who don't know my situation - lots of baby talk. dreamt i wa preggers with triplets! dreamt my boy cat was pregnant the other night. crazy


----------



## NicL

jellybaby81 - i am starting Fri hopefully. got my baseline then. my after started sat but clinic don't scan til 7 days after it starts. funny hi everyone has different procedures. good luck for tomorrow - nearly on to the good stuff. excited but nervous. how about you?


----------



## jellybaby81

Hi nicl
yes excited and nervous too! Its all i can think about now. Have decuded not to tell anyone about the ivf too much pressure but its a lot of pressure keeping it to myself too!
Perhaps we have different procedures due to me being on short protocol? No down reg just stim from day 3 then egg collection day 14.... Hope the protocol works!
We are self funding so also feeling the pressure big time!!! 
Nice to have a cycle buddy!!!!!
Jb


----------



## Ivfmamma

Blurrr I'm on my training for my new job & there's a woman here who is pregnant, finding out the sex of the baby tomorrow, seriously she has been talking about it not stop for 20 minutes, ''id like a girl my boyfriend wants a boy" (who cares aslong as the babys healthy!) Shove a sock in it!!! Apparently the job centre have made her find work until 4 weeks before the babys born as she's been on the dole 3 years. (not something I'd be proud to admit)

Words fail me!!  

I'm here until 4pm today, can't cope with this  

ive just sneaked to the toilet like a school kid to type this on my phone!  

xx


----------



## Lottie9

Ivfmamma with you in spirit xxxxx 

Couldn't agree with you more shove a sock in her mouth for me too  

Keep calm deep breathing and focus on what your there for try and not be near her! She's annoying me too and I'm only hearing what you've told us xxxxx big hugs


----------



## Haley118

Hi ladies, crikey, I need to spend some more time reading through this post on a more regular basis, it's so busy and moving fast.

Been for a stimming scan today, week 1 - I have 9 follies  is that good, cos I didn't dare ask, had a blood test and now I am waiting for the blood test and scan results to be checked by the doctor and the clinic will ring me after 1 o'clock with further instructions and that will be to either up the dose of menopur or stay the same for now, I am wondering if I will get told when to go in for a further scan and then get a date for EC 

*mross* how ya doing huni, sorry to hear about you being made redundant, that's shocking, how's things?

*ivfmamma* your updates make me laugh out loud, you are so funny. you will be absolutely fine with the mixing on the menopur etc and like others have said, it will become second nature to you. DH is doing mine so it's easy for me to say but I do watch him and he is getting much quicker and more confident. Please, please do not hesitate to ask any questions no matter how silly or small they may seem to you. DH injects in my belly, there is a lot to get hold of, believe me but I couldn't imagine it in the thigh, I have loads more rolls on the belly, so feel it hurts less. I hope your AF comes soon 

*feelinglucky2012* I cannot beleive what you said about that woman moaning that she had a boy -  some people have no idea and the worst thing is we have to share the world with these people, like we do wasps. They are annoying but go away eventually. 

Right, I am going to have a proper read through the thread now and familarise myself with what's going on with whom.

Loads of luck and love to all of you xxxxx


----------



## Haley118

Also, (my mind is now in overdrive), at my stimming scan, they mentioned I had a full bladder, I had only emptied it 10 minutes beforehand - I really need to ask questions to the nurses but I bury my head in the sand. 

When she was doing my scan and was talking to the other nurse who was making notes.  She said I have 9 follies and was talking in figure riddles - she said "13-15mm" - and lower numbers but that was the main numbers, can anyone help with that, what the hell does she mean.   x


----------



## Lottie9

Haley118 firstly you've passed the first hurdle  you have 9 follicles  I only have one ovary and produced 7 4 big and 3 smaller which I got 5 eggs from. So don't worry as I was told you only need one good egg so focus on the 9 follicles you have potential eggs  first hurdle crossed hun.

Secondly the measurements could have been the size of the follicles or the measurement of your lining xx why don't you now call the nurse now your feeling a little calmer and ask the questions. I know it's scary and I know you expect maybe to hear the worst I did with every call and so far they have been positive hang in in there your on your way and you've 9 potential babies  PMA xxxxxxx


----------



## NicL

haley118 9 follies sounds good to me. I'll be over the moon if i get that far. well done!You are truly on they way now.

tots - sorry hundred missed your update skipped a page by mistake. Well done on being PUPO. Now rest and look after yourself on 2www.

x


----------



## Haley118

*NicL and lottie9* -  thanks for you 

I have had the call from the clinic. I have another scan and blood test this Thursday. I am to keep on the same regime as I am now. I asked about the follicle size etc. She said they are quite uniform and I have 2 at 15mm.

Gosh I am so lucky to have gotten this far, I just hope and  that the DH produces some good results as he has very poor morphology and motility - PMA Haley, PMA 

Every step of this journey seems to be a milestone doesn't it. It's like each step is a worry but for now I have reached my first 

xxxxx


----------



## chocolate button82

Well had my baseline scan dun this Mornin ovaries r well an truly asleep lining of my womb is well under 4mm thin so ready start stimming 2moz got to take 4 amps of fostimon can't believe im at the next stage to makin my specîal baby so excited xxx


----------



## Ivfmamma

I'll catch up on personals tonight,.just a quick one from me for now!, i lost another 1lb!! Only 3 1/2 more lb to go by next scan, im being naughty & weighing in every 3 or 4 days! I can't leave it the full week I'm too impatient! Especially as I know weight has to be off within a couple of weeks or treatment is being delayed! 

getting annoyed at having to starve myself though! i personally know 2 people who have bmi's higher than mine having ivf at my clinic & not one of them are having to lose weight, (its not there fault I know) im 12st 10lb & im being treated asif im 30stone! Do you know when its 1 rule for 1 & 1 rule for another!  I think the nurse just singled me out last week, ARRRGGHH & breathe 1234 & breathe  

xxx be back on a bit later when ive had my tea (a stick of celery) lol x


----------



## beany34

Just a quick one whilst DP gets stressed in the kitchen getting dinner ready...

EC today and pretty pleased got 5 eggs   I only had 3 good size follies on last scan so doctor was chuffed too! Just got to wait to see if they are mature now  

Pretty sore now, AF type belly ache so resting is order of the evening...

Crimson you get on ok? The sedative they used knocked me out phew!

NicK everyone at care was really nice, you are in good hands - might be there on Friday for ET our paths may cross!

Back to resting now, have a nice evening ladies xx


----------



## NicL

beany34 yay! fab news. fingers crossed for 5 lovely embies for you. hope the pain eases.
ivfmamma go you! nearly there and it will all be worth it

bye for now x


----------



## bambibaby12

Just a thought, did any of you change your diet/lifestyle before starting your IVF? Not that mine is particularly bad but wondered if any of you had any tips or heard any "old wives tales"??

Would love to get a BFP on my first cycle so willing to try anything ;-) xx


----------



## bambibaby12

beany34 - congrats on your EC and your 5 lil embies..!! Is it normal for the pain? Hope you are feeling better soon. Fingers crossed for  ET on friday then you have the weekend to put your feet up and relax!! xx


----------



## beany34

Thanks nic & bambi   scarey thinking my little eggs are being bombarded with DP swimmers as I type! Fingers so tightly crossed!

Yes some discomfort is normal & its easing, nothing bad I promise!

Other than taking 101 different vitamins etc I've been drinking not from concentrate juice in particular pineapple, milk and brazil nuts plus extra fruit and veg. I cut out alcohol & caffeine but that was easy since I'm not a big drinker and I don't like tea or coffee! I also cut out fizzy drinks and have limited my chocolate intake   just hoping it all helps now!

Keep up the good work ivfmamma, every pound lost to get in that bmi range makes the treatment more likely to be successful so stick at it!

x


----------



## beany34

Just re-read and I am eating/drinking mentiomed things instead of taking millions of suggested supplements not as well as! Taking an all in one conception vit tho


----------



## Ivfmamma

I've just been sick, felt a bit funny all day, think its worry to be honest, anyway just come in the room after putting pjs on & laid on the sofa, hubby said what's up? So told him I'd been sick, he said pregnant? with a massive smile on his face asif I was, 


I think he needs a maths lesson hey ladies.....(or a brain transplant)  

2 tubes - 1 tube = 1 tube - 1 tube = 0 tubes = no natural pregancy.

Coupled with the fact I haven't had sex since well forever as I don't feel there's any point anymore (shocking I know) I don't even see how it'd be possible to get pregnant even if I did have tubes, silly sod is my OH  lol

I can beat that though - my mum came for a coffee last week, sat discussing ivf & I mentioned my drugs being delivered etc.. I said hubby now didn't need to come with me again until egg collection, she said why does he have to go with you then? I said to give a sample, she said sample of what? I said sample of washing up liquid (very very obviously taking the Mick) & she sat all baffled & looked at me in the dopiest way & said ...... whats that for? 

 

family full of nutters lol. Xx 

I'm glad though bcos the utter stupidity of my mum the other day & my hubby just now as cheered my sorry ass face right up. Xx


----------



## mross

ivfmama - LOL LOL LOL i have just been killing myself laughing at your latest post!!!  Men are so bad arent they....I can just see me doing the same scenario with DH and him saying pregnant with a big stupid smile!!!!  

So funny that we are medical twins isnt it!!!  Im so praying that I have a positive cycle and then hopefully that can give you a little hope too.  We know we can make the babies we just dont have anywhere for them to go to get to the uterus!!!  Did you use the ectopic preg forum when you were going through it all?  I swear I dont know how I got through this last 12 months without that forum and their invaluable support and advice, the surgery is such a shock isnt it  I dont think there is enough awareness out there about it all but thats another story.

So sorry you feel poorly tonight, i think its all the worry and stress.  As you have read I was pretty ill mid cycle and i reckon taht had lots to do with it.  Im really super worried today about EC next week and how its all going to pan out and I can feel the migrain creeping in.  But, we WILL Get through this.

Watch the jewish mum thing tonight at 9pm on c4 that will cheer us all up.  Lots of cuddles

Massive hugs to Egg Collection and Egg Transfer and PUPO LADIES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Sending you all love and hugs and baby dust or embie dust!!!
xxx


----------



## mross

PS - IVFmama - Im also there with the whole sex thing tooo!!!!!! Its been a tough year with EPs and Laparoscopies and now IVF - I just dont want to till we have a baby on board!!!  Poooor BOYS!!!!!!!!!!  LOL x


----------



## jellybaby81

Sooooo funny ivf mamma love reading your posts cheer me up no end!!! Ditto on the no sex. not bothered plus dont have the energy! The thing is we wont want to do it when preg either (please god) cos we will be afraid of dislodging it! So basically no sex fir a long while! 
Beany congrats on Ec woop woop! Another hurdle. Its great to hear its not too bad. Do u mind me asking how many days of stims u took? I start stims tomorrow, 
Jb


----------



## Blubelle

Beep beep! Hello lush us ladies!!!! Hope your all doing great, you certainly sound a busy lot!  

Haley118 - the size of your follicles are important, but they haven't matured yet, so hang in there!!! Anything above 14 is acceptable, they need a number of follicles this size or above to go to EC. You have 2 size 15!! They will all be golf balls by your next scan! You'll be desperate to get them out!  

Take care Hun keep us posted chick!

Bell xxx


----------



## Haley118

*bluebelle* - thank you, looks like it wont be too much longer for EC for me 

I am feeling it a bit this morning, quite twingy and feeling full, we are simply amazing us women aren't we.

off to work now  - catch up with you all tonight.


----------



## bambibaby12

Ivfmomma & mross - awwwh your posts have made me laugh...!! it was only last night i said to my DH, "at least we dont have to have sex anymore", the look on his face, haha!! Well at least the pressure is off now anyway, lol  

Its been a good 2 hard years of performing like a bloody monkey for that window, i know that this is probs half our problem but relaxing and not thinking about it is easier said than done, especially when friends babies are growing up and it feels a constant reminder of my failings.

Anyway, onwards and upwards, feeling positive and ready to embrace this next stage!! exciting to think how our lifes will hopefully have changed this time next year!!   xxx


----------



## Ivfmamma

Happy Halloween ladies................. 1 year from now we are all going to be dressing our own little pumpkins up & taking them trick or treating for the first time xxx


----------



## beany34

My nephew is 5 now but was born on 20th october, so obviously I couldn't resi st the all in one pumpkin outfit for a prezzie... my sis wasnt impressed and dutifully sent me a photo of a screaming baby pumpkin, obv if she's not happy hes not happy!! - my kiddies WILL enjoy cute outfits!!

I'm off work today, taking it easy and waiting nervously for the fertilization phone call  

Jelly - i was put in short protocol, are you too? I did first stim on sat 20th (nephews 5th bday!) and last stim on Sunday, few hours b4 trigger so was really quick,  just 9 stim jabs! I've no idea if this is normal,I thought it would be at least day 14 of my cycle for ec but it was day 12 yesterday   Good luck today with number one, it'll be easy honest!

Phone call interrupted.... 3 fertilised woo hoo!!!!  Grow little embie-pumpkins GROW!!



Have a good day ladies
x


----------



## Crimsonrose

Hi everyone. I'm back from my egg collection! Came on last night but felt rather sleepy so didn't stay on long. So anyway I have had 13 eggs collected, 10 of them have which fertilised, yey!! I'm so happy but can't relax yet!! Hoping to have transfer either Friday or Sunday, they are going to provisionally book me in for Friday, someone is going to call me Thursday, don't know why they couldn't do it when they spoke to me a couple of mins back, to book it, then they are going to check eggs Friday morning and if they are still doing well they may make it Sunday instead as this gives you the best possible chance doesn't it if its a blast? So much to learn and can't wait until Friday now, want to get my little eggs back inside me, I miss them, lol!!!

Egg collection itself was so good, don't remember a thing!! *IVFMamma*, you have got nothing to worry about!! Its pretty cool and its like having a general without the affects, the ward is like an A&E ward with stretchers and curtains!! I woke up and tried to escape, not sure what I was thinking but didn't seem to realise where I was, think I gave the nurses quite a fright, oooops, lol!!!

*Bambibaby* - I was about four weeks into treatment for egg collection, it seems to happen really quickly so I don't think it will be as long as six weeks for you, probably more like four weeks but may depend person to person. Also with my diet, stopped drinking alcohol completely, husband has too, in my opinion just not worth it, I crave some Haribos but not sure I am allowed?

*IVFMamma* - Dalacin cream is like inserting a tampax pretty much, the applicator screws onto the tube of cream to fill it and then you unscrew it when its full and insert it into you like you would do with a tampax, its pretty easy! Ganasi, I took that a couple of days ago, 37 hours before egg collection to ripen the eggs, I didn't have a bloody clue when I received the box apart from knowing the Prostap was the first one, thumbs up to the nurses, they have been brilliant so far!! I was worried about air bubbles with my injections but I haven't had any problems so far, I just flick the srynge gently and they seem to go. Lol at your last post, made me smile!!

*Irishflower* - My other half has come to all my appointments, he wants to be as involved as possible but he is a IT contractor and is out of contract at the moment therefore it has been really easy for him to attend the appointments, also if its the nurses appointment you will have a lot of paperwork to go through or have you already done that?

*Beany* - How are you today? Well done! They knocked me out too, lol!! I don't remember a thing and it was only a local! ET likely to be Friday or Sunday for me. Have you had any bleeding, I had some pink this morning, normal?

*Tots* - Do you have to have a full bladder for embrio transfer? I am dreading the 2ww, will try just keep as busy as possible.

*Hayley* - At my clinic they wanted to follicles to be at least 17mm, once they were they knew I was ready for egg collection.

Sorry if I have missed anyone, been doing my best to catch up xx


----------



## jellybaby81

morning girls!
Beany congrats on 3 fertilising and crimson rose congrats on crossing the hurdle of egg collection! Hard to believe i will be in same position in 2 weeks time. seems a lifetime away!
Beany yes on short protocol and the nurse said would prob stim for 9 days so same as you!
went for baseline this morn, all quiet so start stimming tonight. not afraid of needles have had enough in the past but petrified of the whole process in total just the magnitude of the result - Yes or No. Thats it!
Spoke with nurse this morn re freezing leftover embryos should i be that lucky and she said they do slow freezing not vitrification of embryos. From my research I know that slow freezing is becoming a thing of the past as it is not great for embryos so was fairly gutted by this, any thoughts ladies or am i just picking problems? I bet all your clinics do vitrification no?
hope all are well 
tots and snowy hope u are taking it handy in the 2 week wait!
JB


----------



## NicL

hello just a quick one as im in lunch but congratulations beany34 and crimsorose on fertilized eggs. Hope u are with feeling ok.

on the diet thing we are pretty healthy anyway with food. I have cut out booze pretty much. Had a tiny glass of wine with lots of soda water on sat as was at a party and trying to cover up not drinking. Allow myself a cup of tea in the morning then its decaf or peppermint tea. Had a real coffee today for first time in ages as a treat and it gave me a banging head so wont do that again.

have a good afternoon ladies x


----------



## Ivfmamma

Ermmmm ladies please help, I've had my drugs 3 days now & I've kept them in a big brown box stored out of direct sunlight in my bedroom, i've just a had a random thought that maybe some should be in the fridge?? 

I've just checked & there's no leaflets in the boxes & no instructions on the packs!!! How ridiculous!! 

Could you please tell me if any of these should be in my fridge

Prostap
menupor
Gonasi
clexane
Gestone

Panick attack ... panick attack   xxx

(Thank you)  

Quiet tonight, Everyone ok? xx


----------



## Ivfmamma

Crimson are you having ivf or icsi? Were having ivf xx 



Right ladies this place needs livening up this evening, I'm putting some music on, I've got tons of (virtual) alcohol & brought along my juke box. 

What you all having to drink? & what song do you want me to play??

( I can't promise I've got every request in stock, but if not you'll get the next best thing)

You can all just call me DJmamma for tonight xxx 

P.s - ( I don't actually have a license to serve beverages, so shh it stays on this board only   )


----------



## jellybaby81

Hey ivf mamma my bag of drugs is in the bedroom except for gonal f and ovitrelle trigger which go in fridge  if in boxes the box will tell u on the side of it. Had this out with my chemist yesterday. 
I will have a white wine and the new robbie w song ta!
X


----------



## Becksiow

My request would be a bit of seventies music and a spiced rum n coke if that's ok mamma


----------



## Ivfmamma

Ooo blimmin eck 2 orders in 2 minutes,.I need some extra bar staff, I can see this night getting busy ... pmsl xx 

Jelly baby - white wine & Robbie on its way xx 

Becks - there's your rum & coke (done you a double) seventies music is after Robbie xx


----------



## Becksiow

Cheers mamma,

I feel like a double after today (in mind only, but unfortunately not in reality)

Had my egg retrieval today and only got 4 eggs from 9 good sized follies.  All my fingers and toes are crossed for a positive call from the clinic tomorrow to say that they've all fertilised.

Cheers once again, another double rum n come and I'll be tipsy

Xxxx


----------



## Tots

Happy Halloween ladies

Ivfmamma - mines a big fat white wine......
these poor men. My dh is climbing the walls. The closest he has got since this process began was giving his 3 samples on the same day.... Bless him 

Becksiow - have everything crossed for you. Best of luck lovely. 

Nicl - I miss my coffee too....

Crimsonrose - yes you do. I was bursting by time I got to the clinic and the nurse kindly allowed be to release a little. I don't know how I managed to stop myself mid flow but I did do it. Every movement throughout the transfer procedure was torture. How I did not have an accident on the table I do not know. The procedure itself is painless and over in minutes. I had a 5day transfer too. I had to be up and ready to go to the clinic on day 3 in case they decided to do a day 3 transfer. Got a phone call at 8.30am on a sat morning to ask me to come in mon instead. 
My belly has finally gone down a week after egg collection and I can now do my jeans up. Still swollen but miles better. I don't feel any different since the egg transfer.

Jellybaby - I can't offer you any advise on this as I didn't know that clinics used difference processes when it came to freezing. Would be interesting to see people's views. I will need to check with my clinic what they do.

Beany - well done on 3 fertilising. Good luck on the rest of your journey.

AFm - I received a call from the embryologist to say that when they checked on my embryos for freezing, that 2 more had caught up and therefore they can now freeze 3 instead of the initially discussed 1. I'm hoping that they won't need them but its reassuring to know they are there if needed. 

Thinking of you all. Good luck on your individual journeys.


----------



## Ivfmamma

Becks - I've done you another double, sounds like you need it today, good luck tomorrow, 4 eggs might be a dissapointing number for you but in all my research on this website a lot of lady's have similar & then you look at the tickers underneath posts & they are pregnant or have babys   good luck xx 

Tots - your white wine I've done it in a pint glass hope you don't mind? My wine glasses haven't been washed, one of the bar staff has been on her break 20 minutes too long & is not doing her job properly, sacked! xx


----------



## chocolate button82

1st stim dun weren't that bad grow follies grow hehe xxx


----------



## Feelinglucky

Oh alcohol!! Ill have a large rose (bottle!!)  and the new robbie song os fine for me 2!

Is anyone using suprecur injections to dr?
I have a problem.... Theres 5.5ml in a bottle and i inject 0.5ml a day, meaning i have 11 days worth per bottle... (Still with me??) well anyway im on day 13 of dr and am still on bottle 1! Theres enough left for tomorrow 2 :-/ really worried ive injected air or something some nights! Anyone have any idea?? Xx

Well done chocolatebutton - ill b with u on friday ) hopefully x


----------



## jellybaby81

Lucky, all the gonal f pens have extra in them for some reason so u get an extra shot out if them something to due with spillage loss etc so perhaps the suprecor is the same?
Hope that helps
ivf mamma did u spike my drink? Am sozzled on the bed after 1 white wine. Shame in u and ur wayward barmaid. 
Jb


----------



## PixieX

Hi all, Newbie alert here :-/

Im starting the meds around 18 Nov - does that count to join you in this thread or am I being premature?

If its ok, I'd love a coffee ... am planning on giving it up on Friday in prep for the treatment as I hear caffeine is a problem ... figure if I give it up on Friday, I can sleep through the withdrawls over the weekend and be awake for Monday to go back to work.  Hope the plan works out.


----------



## irishflower

Welcome pixie...I can identify with all your feelings (as I'm sure we all can)..noone could possibly know what this journey is like unless they've been there. Good luck with everything.

I would have loved a glass of red earlier mamma...wish I'd known about your bar a few hours ago 
 even said to my hubbie how much I'd love some wine but he tried to fob me off with some m&s fancy juice in a wine-type bottle - did NOT work


----------



## NicL

ooooh ivfmamma at this point id drink pretty much anything! I'd love a nice glass of white wine though that doesnt taste basically of soda as ive watered it down so much!!

pixieX - welcome! The more the merrier!! Most people are a bit further ahead but you are very welcome and can learn from what we  are going though. are you on short or long protocol? The caffeine thing is a killer for me and ive not totally given it up - cant do without my morning cuppa and i do drink decaf (its not completely caffeine free and i know some people dont even drink that but i love my hot drinks and have to have an excuse to get away from my desk at work or id go completely bonkers and i reckonthat would do me more harm!)

FeelingLucky12 - same thing happened to me so dont worry. My first bottle did me 14 injections i think. The nurse said they normally had extra in them. I think the suprecur is pretty cheap so they arent too stressed about giving more does...the stim drugs is where the cost is. Oh and my downreg scan is friday too!

beckisow - best of luck for fertilisation 4 eggs is a good number so try not to fret (ok i am saying this and i will be in a mess when its my turn!). As they say its the quality that counts. A friend at work whos been through ivf an ive been chatting to (the only person at work who knows that i am going through this) had 3 eggs on her retrieval and has a two year old boy as a result.  Will be thinking of you/

xx


----------



## NicL

RANT ALERT

whilst i am on just need to get this of my chest...

phone call from the clinic yesterday 

"hello its care manchester here. We don't appear to have yours or your husbands hep B core antibody test on record"
me - "what? definately gave it to the doctor" 
care - "nope its not on record - i'll check the filing pile and ring you back" 

me - having minor heart attack trying to rack my brains as to where the result could be. Frantically going through my scanned files (obviously this one being the only one i appear to have not scanned)

care ring back "hello, sorry we found the results in the filing pile"

they were given the results SIX WEEKS AGO!!! Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!

took me about an hour to calm down thinking they'd cancel my cycle.

Do NOT need that kind of stress

Rant over. Feel better now.


----------



## cuteloveangel

Hi ladies, can i join you all. I'm just about to start injecting again for the 2nd time as last time i did this, my lining did not get thin at all and then they put me on the pill for 2 months as i had a cyst and now cyst has all gone and I'm on round 2....ready and rearing to go!!! how are you all ladies, how are you finding the whole process. Im also at bham womens....anyone else got any experience there?


----------



## Ivfmamma

I apologise about last night ladies, I had to close the bar early without warning as I had a rowdy group in & ended up having to do a few of my kung fu moves on one of the gob ****es & in the process sprained my ankle so I went to bed early to rest   I might throw another late night disco & we will have a lock in next time xxx 



Oh & Were the hell is my period ?? ?? 

Any tips to bring it on? (No sex though) although if absolutely nessacery I might contemplate having it if it brings my period on lol xx


----------



## Feelinglucky

Thanks for the replies everyone! Was worried last night id done something wrong.

Ivf mamma - when did u stop taking the pill? I stopped last fri and af turned up tuesday so took a couple
of days.

Scan tomorrow to start stims whooopeeee!!


----------



## chocolate button82

Feeling lucky- mine was the same I got about 13 out of mine an think I will get a bit more in my second bottle aww gd luck for 2morrow way clinic do u go to Hun xx


----------



## Becksiow

Hi all, thought I'd post an update

Just received a call from the clinic. Good news 3 out of 4 eggs fertilised, the forth one didn't fertilise because it wasn't mature enough. Needless to say "I'm OVER THE MOON"

One hurdle at a time, next one is Saturday, egg transfer day 👍


----------



## chocolate button82

Becksiow- u must b chuffed to bits bet u can't wait have them put bk now congratulations hope u get ur bfp very soon xx


----------



## Crimsonrose

Welcome newbies.

Going in for ET tomorrow 10.30am, but hoping they will leave it until Sunday.

IVFMamma - I am on IVF.

Woke up this morning with period like pains and tender boobs, also had some pink discharge when I went to toilet, could it still be affects of EC from Tuesday? I am on Progesterone, could it be side affects? I'm worried, spoken to clinic and they said monitor it and if it gets any worse let them know, has anyone else had any symptoms similar to this?


----------



## mross

Hi girlies,

Wow busy board!  Cant beleive i missed out on the party last night, IVFmama you crack me up...mine would have been a LARGE pinot grigio and the new David Guetta tune "She wolf"....ahhhhh bliss!!!!!

Crimsonrose - Well done well done you big brave girl!!!!!!!!!  fingers crossed for tomorrow but you will be amazing

Chocolatebutton - yayay well done for getting to stims!!!!!!!  See easy peasy isnt it! xx

IVFmama - we worried about storing our drugs in the fridge but when we asked the nurse she just laughed at us and said "why would you do that?" DOH!!!

Feelinlucky2012 - Fingers crossed you can join us stimming ladies!!!!!!!!  

Its been a funny old week, lets just say everything in life that could go wrong went wrong!!!!!!!!  However IVF is my priority just now so no time to worry about anythingn else.  Im on Day 9 of stimming.......im SORE girls!  Not like migrain sore where I cant cope or anything but OUCHEEEE!  I dont look to bloated but I feeeeel really bloated, like loads of pressure down there, and its super sore!  My back is ACHING like a miscarriage and my ovaries keep pinching and twinging and then i think something is going to burst!  And I am super uncomfortable in general like feel like im giong to pee myself all the time!!!!!!!!!!!  My first stimming scan is tomorrow stimming day 10 and Im praying for lots and lots of eggs but hoping i can walk!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Lots of hugs brave ladies xxxxxx


----------



## Purple butterfly

Hi girls,

I've been lurking for a while, but is it ok if I join the gang please?

Was all set to start last month but then my period arrived on time before I got the drugs so it feels like a LOOONG wait this month - when it will prob come late!

I'm going to be having Gonal-f and Cetrotide then the trigger. Is anyone else on this regime? How is it?

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Becksiow

Hi purple butterfly,

I was on this protocol, 300 of Gonal f from day 3, starting on cetrotide from day 7. Took my trigger injection of ovitrelle on day 14 (Monday 29th October), had my egg collection yesterday, so I've got everything crossed at the moment.

I didn't really have too many side effects on these meds apart from the odd tearful moment.

Good luck with everything and lots of baby dust to you xxx


----------



## Victorialeanne

Hello ladies

Had baseline scan this morning everything is fine got to see my ovaries and she showed me some follicles so I know what to look out for had some bloods and hopefully start stimming with Gonal f tomorrow night.

*Chocbutton* Yeah to your first stim that will be me tomorrow night felt faint after the blood test today hopefully be ok after doing the first one!

*NicL & Feelinglucky* Good luck for your scan hopefully all be stimming together x

*Becksiow* Well done you 3 eggs is perfect c

*Crimsonrose* good luck for tomorrow

Hi everyone else I've missed so many posts to look through keep positive xx


----------



## Feelinglucky

Thanks everyone, really hoping all goes well and thanks for the reply about the extra suprecur.

My friends just text to say her 20 week scan went well, happy for her but a little bit bitter because they werent really trying for a baby hymph!! Lol

Chocbutton im with London womens in wales, anyone else there?


----------



## Ivfmamma

Feeling lucky, I'm not actually on the pill, (I put pull then by accident until I realised...... lol that I definetly am not on lol) I am just waiting for period to show her face, then I take prostap.. & on day 1 of period I have to take the pill (microgynon 30) for 7 days. I have no idea why?? 

Looks like I'm going to be the last in line to have my fate decided. xxx


----------



## beany34

Hello ladies,

I couldn't join the party last night, DP took me out to the pub (for food!) to avoid the trick or treaters! Pub was packed full of like minded people!

Crimson - my ET is booked for 10am tomorrow, they didn't mention possibility of a 5day transfer so I'm pretty sure it'll get done tomorrow. Of my 3 embryos I have 2 five cells and 1 two cell and 1 of the five cells is graded 2 (from 1 to 4) and the other two are 2-3, all within the realms of normal apparently, how did your lot do? I'm unlikely to get frosties since they need to be a grade 1 or 2 and I'm assuming the grade 2 one will be going back... question is will another one be joining it   At 34 I'm on the fence age wise, had I already turned 35 they'd be recommending two so it's up for discussion in the morning! I start the progesterone tonight so can't comment on symptoms from that, I've had no discharge but it sounds like the clinic aren't worried about a little spotting so you shouldn't worry either   Good luck tomorrow, or maybe I should hope more we're not ET buddies since a sunday blasto transfer would be better for you   !

Purplebutterfly - I was on that protocol too, only side effect I had was bloating, felt like I was desperate for the loo all the time or had eaten too much but I wasn't on both counts! I promise it'll go really quick once you finally get started - good luck!!

mross - I can't believe day 10 is your first stimming scan! Mine was on day 5, but after 4 injections, I only had 9 days in total and yes I was starting to feel sore and get bruised so    hang in there and    for mega follies tomorrow!

Beckisow - congrats on the 3 out of 4 that's a great ratio!   for you they are good dividers  

 to everyone I've missed, lots of love and luck with your progress.

I'm a bit nervous about tomorrow, I've read it's like having a smear test and my last smear test was so uncomfortable I nearly fainted afterwards - I've mentioned being a big baby before haven't I? It's because it's TRUE!!! I'm hoping having DP with me will help me relax... with my full bladder?? Or maybe not!

Have a nice evening everyone

xx


----------



## Wishingforbump

Hi girls  just done my first buserelin injections, when can I expect the dreaded side effects xxx


----------



## Crimsonrose

Hi everyone. Thanks for the good luck messages.

Beany - I'm not sure on the progress of my Embryos, I know that 10 of them have fertilised and I'm hoping when they check them tomorrow morning that they will consider a 5day transfer, they haven't checked them today as they have been leaving them to grow so hopefully tomorrow my little embryos will be doing well, they have booked me in for 10.30am however they said they would phone if they were going to move me to Sunday, I'm going to be hovering over the phone all morning, lol!! They may do that in your case.. Let us know and good luck xx


----------



## mross

Hi girls,

Oh Beany how exciting for tomorrow!!!  Bet your beside yourself?  Have you triggered and everything??  Its interesting what you said about being 34, I was 34 when I first had my appointment at the clinic but turned 35 in September, they have told me they are defo only putting one back in rather than two because its our first try and we are "young"............But i really think i want two back in...............what you going to do hun  What have they advised?

Also - gulp - im being a woose tonight - OWWWWWWWWWWW  Im so sore!!! Right ovary KILLING me and im getting pains from my thigh to my right side, this is on top of all the usual aches and twinges...is this normal  I keep getting big pain and thinking...oh god its a ovary torsion!!!!!!!!!!!  HELP!!!! 

Love to everyone xxxxx


----------



## Feelinglucky

Wishingforbump - i fully expected the side effects but have been fine really, hopefully youll b the same x

Ivf mamma - loling at your reply!! Shame really though ive never had a cyber stalker!! Ha ha! (Or a real life one for that matter!) 

Congrats to everyone having ec and et xxx


----------



## beany34

Crimson I can't believe they've booked you in for ET without looking at them!!! It sounds more like that they are expecting to be able to go to blast tho which is good for you - I'm pretty sure they won't be risking it for my few wee ones which to be honest I'm fine with, I want them back in and growing! I guess the good thing with your phone lingering is that they have to call pretty early, could've been a nightmare if you were booked in for 3.30pm! Good luck and hope you've got lots going to blast to give you the best chance   

mross they confused me to be honest (although DP took the phone call so I couldn't get confirmation) since they said if under 34 they put one back but over 35 and they suggest 2 back - so with 4 months until I turn 35 I'm in the middle??! They told us to think about it and we can see what is going on tomorrow and discuss it with the doctors. I want to do what gives us the best chance! I don't want to put 2 back but will if they recommend it - I know I'll be gutted if one goes back doesn't take and the others don't get to be frozen... the biggest "what if" of my life   Also I had a couple of stinger injections but it didn't last long, if the paid is too bad you should ring the clinic  

Ok off for half an hour of tell then facing my first pessary   dreading this more than the injections!

Good luck tomorrow Crimson, whichever way it goes   

xx


----------



## NicL

wishingforbump - congrats on gettin the first injection done! On the way. I've not suffered too badly on the buserelin to be honest (will find out if its worked tomorrow fingers crossed!) - symptoms kicked in after about day 5 but eased once my period started (which was typically late jut when you want it to behave!)

beany34 - good luck for tomorrow hope it all goes well.

On the age thing our clinic advises if you are under 35 you only have one embie put back in but he did say that as i am right on on the boundary that they would do a 2 embie transfer (or i think thats what he said, id started losing the plot by that point!). Looks like i could well be having EC or ET on my birthday! Think i have pretty much decided that if we are lucky to get that far and have 2 embies i will have both put back.

MRoss - sorry to hear you are in pain...hopefully lots of lovely big follies in there with lots of eggs for you

off to the bar (i.e. kitchen) now...for a tonic water. Rock and Roll!

xx


----------



## Munchable

Hi everyone,

I am new to this site.  I have only just found it vis google.  I am a first timer in IVF,  have my final scan tomorrow morning.  Depending on my results I will have egg collection either Monday or Tuesday.  On day 9 I had 13 follicles, I don't know if that is good or bad?  Any ideas?  Hopefully I will have some more come tomorrow.  Can not wait until egg collection is over as it is my biggest fear of the whole process.  Good luck girlies


----------



## jellybaby81

Evening girls, welcome newbies, just a quick one....
I signed a form this morn at clinic day 3 to say i agree to 2 embryos being put back all going well and i dud not question it. Thought this was the norm. And im only 31! All this talk has made me wonder now....
Hope all well
jb


----------



## jellybaby81

Ps good luck beany and crimson rose for et tomorrow!
Go embies go!!!!!


----------



## star17

Hello all. 

I am new to the site, and very sad that I missed the drinks last night, mine would have been a large white wine!  Or maybe 2!

I have done 2 weeks of Buserilin, which seemed fine, although was pretty tired.  I expected to feel worse!

This morning I went for a scan which confirmed I can start the Menopur.  Feels like I have passed stage one of an exam!  Only concern for me is a very high number of follicles (28 on one ovary, 14 on the other).  Not sure that is good......I feel like there is so much I don't know - does anyone else feel like that?

I wish you all lots of luck.


----------



## beany34

Morning ladies - can't sleep!

Hello star - that is a lot of follies, but may only be a problem if they're all big egg bearing follies, your clinic will advise if its potential ohss until then let them grow!

Thanks jelly   I think my consent form included a box about agreeing to put back 2 but am sure it was up to 2 as in you can choose to only opt for one maybe if twins run iin the family?

Sweetp I too was most terrified of ec - they said here comes the good stuff and then i open my eyes and am confused because im back in my room! I was given sedation and they said I'd be aware of what was going on but wouldn't remember it  - no kidding!! Don't worry  

Thanks nicl - good luck today too!! If you're at care between 10 & 11 be sure to wear a ff name badge!

Have a good day ladies
xx


----------



## Feelinglucky

Just reading about the et and how many go back - im with lwc and they do 2 if your under 40 and 3 if your over, so everywhere seems a bit different.

Im 28 and theyll b putting 2 back if i get that far. Wonder if their twin rates are higher than other clinics. 

Nicl good luck today. Ive got my appointment at 3.30pm cant wait!! Have to remember my injections...

Beany and crimsonrose good luck today xx

Star - welcome and congrats on all the follies!

Anyone else - well done congrats and good luck   sorry ive got trouble remembering at the moment have to keep scrolling back.


----------



## Victorialeanne

Hi feelinglucky I went for my scan yesterday and start injections today have to do them between 6 and 8pm good luck with your scan and NicL x


----------



## Feelinglucky

Congrats victorialeanne  theyve said ill do my first inj in the clinic so we'll have started same day  fingers crossed. Scary getting to the next stage


----------



## Crimsonrose

Clinic phoned this morning, going in Sunday now for ET, my ebryos are doing well, 6 of them have turned into 6cell grade 3/4 cells, does anyone know anything about grading? I am quite new to like everything so I am going to have go Google it! Bleeding seems to have stopped for now thank goodness, and hopefully that is an end to it!

My bum is sore, not liking these new injections one bit, I don't know how I am going to cope with these for the next couple of weeks, I won't be able to sit down!!!

*Beany* - How did ET go? Hope it is going well for you and sending you lots and lots good luck!

Welcome to the forum *Star.* The treatment has made me extremely tired also over the weeks as well, so I think its normal, put your feet up and let OH do all the work, you got a good excuse! What did the nurse say about the follicles, I had 17 which I know was slightly above average, sorry don't mean to scare you, I'm sure they will keep a close eye on you, they did me, do you know when your EC is scheduled for?

*SweetP* - Welcome. I was worried about EC but when I think about it now it was nothing and I would happily go through it again, which clinic are you at and are you having a general or a local? I had a local but I don't remember a thing!

Welcome to all the other newbies out there, will catch up more soon xx


----------



## beany34

2 gone back !!
6 cell & 8 cell and ordered to rest up for rest of day 

Nice one crimson you'll have lots of blasties to choose from  

Best part of the procedure - i got a photo of my embies 

xx


----------



## chocolate button82

At my clinic they only recommend 1 embryo back if ur under 40 an 2 if ova but they do say its our decision I'm at Liverpool women's anybody else there? Xx


----------



## jellybaby81

Morning girls!
Star i always have high numbers on baseline scan. Sign of pcos for me. Dont think its an issue. Welcome to the board.
Victoria and feeling lucky i did my first injections last night for stimming so we are all starting together... Yay. I am on 150 gonal f and luveris and then cetrotide in a few days. Ec prob mon the 12 th they say. First stim scan monday day 5 of stimms cant wait! Best of luck to both of u injecting today!
Wow this board is busy!


----------



## jellybaby81

Oh just saw beany and crimson roses posts! Wowza u both sound like u have really good embies!  8 cells is fab beany... This is so exciting! Crimson rose looks likes they will have lots of blasts to choose from. Excellent result... Thanks fir reassurance about egg coklection crimson rise. Were u on long protocol?


----------



## irishflower

Drugs just arrived - not as scary as I'd thought, the box was huge but it wasn't the massive amount I'd been expecting  

No needles though for the menopur, despite me requesting them on the phone when arranging delivery    Going to nurse on Wednesday for Prostap injection to start down-regging (next big step!) so will mention that then - maybe she'll send me away with a bag full of them  

Hope everyone has a good weekend!


----------



## Munchable

Hi all,

Had my final scan today - forgot to ask how many follicles, but never mind they said they were happy to do the egg collection on Monday...which I am happy about as I can get it over and done with.  

Just want to say thank you for reassuring me on the egg collection, I feel so much better already, hopefully I will just have a really good sleep thoughout it.  I am having heavy sedation, and I am based at Shrewsbury.

Good luck gals!! x


----------



## NicL

hi everyone

thanks for all the wishes. Dr scan today and all fine so start stims tonight. so with you victorialeanne and star17. feelinglucky hope yours went well too and are joining us.
beany34. great news! you must be chuffed. i was there at 8.30 today so a bit before you.
crimson fab news re embies. sounds like you will get frosties too.

so tired now. just the afternoon to get through and then chill over weekend

take care ladies x


----------



## mross

Oh Nooo   so upset.  Just went for stimming scan day 10 and i only have 2 little eggs that are 14 mm and the possibility of one little egg on left side.  I think lots of follicles.  My EC was to be Monday but now they said i need to go home and chill and do nothing and then have another scan monday to see where we are.  I wasnt really sure how to feel but the nurses gave me cup of tea and were really nice to me which makes me really worried.  I asked if they would up my drugs but they said no and that usually by day 10 it gives them a good idea of whats happening....................so upset.  Anyone help?

xx


----------



## beany34

mross, try not to worry, are you still stimming or literally nothin g till Monday? I was on gonalf and don't know if it works different to menpur, my last stim was same day as trigger... At 14mm you're not far off the EC size but I guess quantity is the real issue   The only thing you can do is relax and see what Monday brings, it really could be a whole different story by then so dont be worrying needlessly all weekend   

Well done nicl you're off at last! Happy stimming  

Nice one sweetpea, so thats trigger tomorrow then no more injections woo hoo!! 

Thanks jelly - it all seems a bit surreal, was awesome seeing embies up on the tv tho   Have a happy stimming weekend amd hope you make a good crop for mondays scan  

I'm on a feet up Friday now and playing it for all its worth.... DP well aware he's being played but can't argue back  

xx


----------



## Mooncat

Hey ladies, in my first IVF cycle and this is my first post. Should be working, but having a very bad day  
Started Buserlin 14/10, stims 25/10. Felt surprisingly good up to now, injecting fine, not suffering much, trying not to think about the outcome!  
Another scan this morning, follicle count up to 26, EC booked for Monday… Suddenly very afraid, not about the procedure, but about the result. Loads of follicles, but what if they’re not mature/ rubbish quality/ won’t fertilise? What if I get OHSS and can’t continue? Why the hell do I have to be going through this at all?!? 
Should say, ttc for 4 years, I have endo, PCOS, polyp (removed), and tube defects. Stupid body  Hubby all fine and completely amazing  
Sorry my first post isn’t more positive, I’m not normally this miserable!


----------



## chocolate button82

Hi jelly baby I av my EC around the 12th to we must b on same cycle xx


----------



## jellybaby81

Hey all
choc button great to have a cycle buddy. Think there might be 4 or 5 of us just beginning stims, really helps to pass hurdles with others.
M ross what dose are u on? Were there smaller follicles coming up behind the 2 lead ones? The wk end will make a massive difference. With iui i once had an 11mm on fri then 3 x 18mms on the monday. Fingers crossed for u.
Mooncat welcome. Infertility suuuuuucks. Fact. But sounds like ur doing great so far
xx


----------



## mross

Hi girls,

Soo...im on the couch, jammies on, 2 litre bottle of water next to me, blanket on, hot water bottle ON ovaries, bag of brazil nuts at my side, pineapple juice poured, DVD on....what am I missing!  Just had accupuncture session with needles next to ovaries as well...all for a good cause!  Come on little follies PLEASE grow!

Beany - YAY well done on putting 2 BACK in the oven!!!!  I think if I get to EC next week and 2 fertilise im going to push for 2 to go back in, see what they say though.  I have been told to keep stimming so I had to inject at the hospital en route to accupucnture, which was hilarious!  One of the nurses asked if i wanted her to inject and i was like "jesus no you wont know how to do it right!!!" haha we just know our own bodies dont we!!!

Jellybaby - im on 3 vials of Menopur at 75mg a day - now here is the weird bit, the nurse said "im not going to give you a higher dose because your uncomfortable as it is" - I said "NO, seriously, I can take it im not in pain or anything, please can i have higher dose!!!?" and she said no!!!!  Just told me to keep on this weekend and see what monday brings.  All I know is there are 2 on one side that are 14mm i think and 1 coming up on the other side at 12mm i think?  And lots of "others" but i dont think theya re doing much.  Do you think I might get more?  THe accupuncturist specialises in IVF and worked at IVF clinic before and said that in her experience she thinks the nurse might not want to let the 2 or 3 follies grow too large in case they go in to jeopardy - just dont know what to think - i think the nurse said something about going on a higher dose for the next cycle, or did she say maybe go on higher dose on Monday if nothing happens  I got a bit confused.  Went in full of energy and happiness and just was super upset when I found out - i am so stressed just now so thats not helping.  WAHHHHHHHHH!

Love to everyone else and big   this is such a stressful process isnt it. xxx


----------



## Feelinglucky

Well its official im in the stimming gang  
Gonalf 100 a day and lower dose of suprecur!!
On low does gonal f because of my sky high amh.

Next appointment is a week today.

Mross got my fingers crossed for u and all your little follicles x

Hello mooncat welcome! Were all a bit miserable at times so dont worry


----------



## chugabur1972

Hello Mross,

I don't know if this will make you feel any happier but I had a scan on Wed and was told I had 1x 16, 1x14 on right and 1x16, 1x12 on left.  Went back today and they have grown to 1x 22, 1x 18 on right and 1x 21, 1x19 on left plus the smaller ones are looking healthier so it is possible that over the weekend your follies will be looking much healthier and you will be already to go    It's horrible when you get to this stage thinking you are on the right tracks and you get a set back but I'm sure this will be for the best and that everything will be fabulous come monday.  Sending you lots of        

Clare xx


----------



## pinkbt

Hello everyone,


Can I join??   On my first ivf... Normally post on secondary thread, but no one at similar stage to me at the moment.


On antagonist protocol.... Had 10 eggs collected on 30th and 7 fertilised and having 5 day transfer on Sunday.


Baby dust to all!   
Xxxxx


----------



## NicL

hey again 

feelinglucky woo hoo scan buddy we are off! my next scan is next Friday too!

mross big hug sweetie. am going to do a follie dance for you and hope they grow for you over the weekend.as others have said i am sure the weekend will make all the difference

sweetpea congrats on making it to ec .

pinkbt - welcome! 7 eggs is fantastic. good luckfor et
hope everyone is good. at least its Friday. am a bit nervous about stims. Not the injection  bit but mixing it. What's worse is at in-laws tonight so have to do it there. know  I'll get used to it but its a bit scary.

defo need a hols after all this!

x


----------



## pinkbt

Good luck with stimming -We found the mixing bit the worse bit!!! Actual injection fine.
Xxxxx


----------



## chocolate button82

Feeling lucky/nicL got my next scan next Friday aswell were defo cycle buddies lol xx


----------



## Victorialeanne

Chocbutton "Feeling lucky/nicL got my next scan next Friday aswell were defo cycle buddies lol xx" and me  

X


----------



## Ivfmamma

I'm actually really unhappy today, I've put a lb on some frikkin how?? Meaning I have about 10 days to lose 4.5lb   or my ivf is being cancelled  

oh my god I could actually kill myself right now, I've done so well so I'm miffed  
My periods gone awol & doesnt look like she's making an appearance? 

My drs told me not to take the pill today, rang ivf clinic & they say I have to take it.... I have bad varicose veins  (there disgusting!!) all over my legs, so apparently the pill could cause me complications... now I'm frikkin worried like I've not got enough on.

Hubby is going to get chopped into small pieces shortly & fed to the pidgeons, I'm in a steaming mood today (bet you've guessed lol) he's come in from work with a McDonald's & toffee cheese cake for himself knowing full well I'm on a strict diet & thaat I'm starving! I looked in the bag, & he said in a Leary voice weightwatchers meals in the fridge darl (should of just spat in his burger now I think about it  )     his sense of humour isn't amusing me today.

Oh & last night he made a joke to my mum that he was going to dig the needle in & twist it as payback for always moaning, needless to say I'm giving my own injections now, joke or not he's a N O B , he can grow himself a baby if he carrys on........ Like I need to hear that when I'm nervous enough.

Help me out of this mood please, I'm getting on my own nerves snapping now! Just got too much on my plate to  be happy at the minute  

xxx


----------



## Victorialeanne

Hi again

Just wanted to say just did my first injection yay! My OH went to get a takeaway and I thought just do it! Feel a bit wheezy but that's coz I'm a woos when it comes to injection didn't hurt a bit and the kneedle went it fine! 

Ivfmumma I'm sure if they see your making the effort a couple of pounds won't matter! Don't worry about 1/2 a pound that can be water retention! Good luck don't stress 

X


----------



## jellybaby81

Mross am pretty sure u can recruit more follicles by monday sounds like u are doing everything right! Must buy hot water bottle tomorrow. Already have nuts and juice!
Ivfmamma sorry to hear ur feeling low are the nurses really that strict? As for ur hubby i can totally relate mine is a junkfood fiend and i am trying to eat no processed food. Ur posts are so funny. Typical af gone awol...
Chocbutton/vicleanne/lucky2012 - we are all on same cycle days!!!!!
Anyone using luveris alongside their main med? The mixing is a  and the injection aint pretty either. Full of air, scary!


----------



## star17

I am so pleased that it is the weekend.  I am planning a nice and quiet weekend with no stress.....
Today I went for acupuncture - which I find really helpful.  Had a warm lamp over my tummy and fell asleep - (woke myself up with a small snore - quite funny!).

Feeling lucky 2012/Victoria Leanne/ Nicl/Choc button - it sounds like we are all in similar places - I am just about to do my second stimm injection!  I feel like a needle pro!  Nice to be going through it together.

Crimsonrose - Good luck for the ET this weekend!  Sending you positive vibes.  In answer to your question – the nurse wasn’t very helpful unfortunately.  I asked if my dose of menopur should be reduced given that I had so many follicles and I was given a short ‘the doctor prescribed your dose’ in a don’t question it kind of way.  (Quite funny when she had to call me back later and say that the dose had to be reduced once she had checked with the doctor!).  Being honest I am worried – especially cause the only person I know to have IVF got OHSS and it seems I am higher risk.  But fingers crossed!  Jellybaby – thank you for your comment on number of follicles – really helpful.  Maybe it will all be fine!  I wanted to mention to you that my clinic seemed to assume that I would transfer 2 (although I am 35).

Wishingforbump - My side effects on Buserilin were OK – I was tired and towards the end I had a headache – but it wasn’t as bad as I was expecting (not that I would want to inject for fun!)

Ivfmamma - I hope that the nurses are sensible about it – especially given how well you have done so far.  Will keep my fingers crossed for you.  

Beany - ET today – hope ET went well and that the next two weeks don’t drag.  

Good luck to everyone else!


----------



## chocolate button82

It's gd to knw that there's so many of us on same cycle grow follies grow xx


----------



## mross

Hi Ladies,

Claire - yes that helps MASSIVELY, well done to your liitle follies to get to a better place, I guess I just keep reading about girls with so many eggs i just thought id be one of them but sadly not.  My EC should have been Monday but moved now.  Good luck on Monday hun xx

Star17 - Hun I went for accupuncture today as well. OMG it was amazing, very chilled and theraputic.  She put one needle in above my belly button and lit a stone thing and put it on to the needle which heated the needle up and my entire lower tummy was all warm and it felt amazing!  Defo worth doing to keep things calm i think!!!!

IVFmama - LOL.  Sorry.  I just LOL at your posts, your so funny!  Your hubby needs a good telling to though, what a bugger!  Tell him NO MORE mcdonalds and cakes for him whilst you are on this, its just not fair.  Even my DH isnt bringing wine or anything home because its my weakness.  Its not for long, tell him to sort it out!!!  Or you will feed him to the pigeons LOL.  I cant beleive they are being so strict on your wait though, thats terrible, if AF due and you DRing then its probably just water retention, im small but I gain 6 pounds when I due AF in water retention every month.  I said it in an earlier post, im telling you, psyllium husks will bring you down a couple of pound and they are amazing!  That and lots of water.  Poor Ivfmama.  Its not easy is it??  Im sure they wont cancel your cycle though chick, just stay strong, loads of water to flush all the water retention out, you will be fine. xxx

All the other lovely ladies ive missed out thanks for lovely messages and hope you are all fab, too sleepy and messed up to read any more tonight, got to go get some sleep for follies to grow grow grow.  Night night.

xx


----------



## Feelinglucky

Another ******** pregnancy announcement just popped up  
It seems everytime i look theres another one!!

So glad theres loads of us on the same days  

Cant remember who just asked about the meds? Im just on gonal f and suprecur so no mixing for me! How long will i stay in the suprecur for? Seems odd im still on it x


----------



## chocolate button82

On 3rd day of stimms an gettin twinges in my lower tummy an in my lower back as anybody ad these early on frm stimms an is it normal? Xx


----------



## Feelinglucky

Chocbutton - none for me yet   mind u i only did the first one four hours ago!!   
If it gets painful get it checked x


----------



## chocolate button82

Feeling lucky - I will do keep me posted how u get on xx


----------



## ginger79

Hi everyone, 

I'm new to the site and have recently started my first cycle of IVF so I hope you don't mind me joining your thread!

We've been trying to conceive for 3 years - I have PCOS and endometriosis...  Tried clomid and ovarian drilling but no joy so onto IVF now - I'm on the short cycle and started gonal f on 26/10.

Really excited to be at this stage at last but I'm finding myself getting more emotional as the days go by... trying to stay positive but it isn't always easy!  Back to the hospital in the morning for another blood test and scan, hoping to get a date for egg collection soon... 

Good luck to you all!

xx


----------



## LauraLLL

Hello everyone.

I just took my first dose of Gonal F, 150. The needle didn't feel sore going in, but my leg's a bit painful now. Doesn't help that I have really bad period pain  .

So, that's the first injection done!

I go back to the hospital for my next lot of drugs on Wed and also another scan. 

Anyone else here at the same stage as me?

Love to you all,

Laura xxx


----------



## Ivfmamma

hi ladies, unfortunately yes the nurses are that strict  

when i had my nurses consultation 2 weeks ago, i weighed 12st 13.5lb & was told that by my pre stimulation scan i had to weigh 12st 8lb or less or my treatment was being cancelled until january. (sorry dont mean to moan on as im doing my own head in with it now so ill shhh but i just think they are being a bit unfair, they havent taken into account i lost over 2 stone to be referred for ivf in the first place, nor are they taking into account the fact ive had an operation 5 weeks ago so only been mobile the past 2/3 weeks, nor the fact weight fluctuates by upto 7lb throughout the day.. or the fact you weigh more with your clothes on!! hardly can get weighed naked can i   i feel picked on to be fair as like i said previously i know 2 friends that are at the SAME clinic & weigh MORE than me & they havent said boo to a goose!!) i mentioned all this kind of stuff about weighing different throughout the day etc.. when she said i had to lose the weight & she never batted an eyelid asif she wasnt interested in what i was saying.

i lost 2lb last week but have somehow gained a lb BUT i have stomach cramps & sore boobs so i am thinking period is on her way any day! this may explain the gain...... im now not weighing until friday 9th november, (i hope to god i have lost about 4lb by then) im due back for pre stimulation scan around the 14th november ish so i have approx 10/11 days to lose about 4lb, maybe 6lb just to have a 2lb leeway as we all know weight fluctuates. 

im eating every day 

breakfast - porridge & banana
dinner - ham salad sandwich (low fat bread)
tea - weightwatcher ready meal & a yoghurt
im drinking water & diet coke! & only 1 cup of coffee (decaff) when i wake up.

so im averaging about 1000 calories per day, im also walking EVERYWHERE! im an active person anyway, but im putting running shoes on each night & going for a 60 minute power walk, so i cant try any harder!

i can only try my best. i cant possibly do anymore!!!!

sorry that was a huge ME post  


laura - congrats on taking the first dose of gonal f, another step closer  

ginger79 - welcome to the thread, just ignore me, sometimes i have nothing better to do but sit on here & moan lol 

choc button/ feeling lucky - hope yous are ok? 

mross - glad i make you laugh, fingers crossed for your follies  

hi jelly baby / victorialeanne / crimson / beany / jellybaby/ & anyone else i have missed. (sorry if i missed your names off) 

have a good weekend all 

xxxx


----------



## Feelinglucky

Ivfmamma your diet seems fine, u cant physically take anymore out of it, eating 1000 a day the weight should fly off! Youd swear u were massive  the way they treat u... Unless of course your only 4ft tall?? 
Im sure you can do it,tell them its all muscle   

Welcome everyone new  
And everyone having ec and et good luck amd dust and all that!!


----------



## Ivfmamma

Feeling lucky I'm 5ft 3' so I am small but not quite a midget  

xxx


----------



## NicL

ivfmamma sounds so hugely unfair. BMI is such an unreliable indicator it drives me mad that doctors are so fixed on it . My hubbies has a reasonably high BMI but is defo not fat he's just broad and played a lot of footie so he has really muscular legs. I am an erratic gym goer but have massive lazy tendencies but i have skinny arms and legs so my BMI  is quite low. Doesn't make me any healthier its just my body shape. sure when af shows it will drop of. stick with the diet and you'll be good. 

having a wobble today ladies. first stims last night didn't go well got in to a right panic with the mixing ended up havingto ring out of hours nurse. really worried  about tonight now . then found out a friend  is pregnant. Sounds a bit stupid but this friend and i have the exact same birthday so I've always measured myself against her on the baby thing. So whilst others got in pregnant it was ok because she hadn't had a baby yet. I guess my ages plays on my mind a lot.  

DH doesn't know what to say. just starts listing the friends the we have without kids. I know he is trying to make me feel better but it doesn't. 

sorry being a right moaning minnie today

great that there are so many of us cycling together. 

have a good day ladies x


----------



## jellybaby81

Morning all
ivf mamma the unfairness of it all honestly! Ur diet sounds great i eat twice that in a day. In my clinic they have no weight restriction and i see quite obese people in there...so ur nurses sound hardcore!
Choc button i take my 3rd dose today and can already feel twinges. I am on 150 what about u?
Welcome to laura and ginger!
Mross hope those follies are multiplying by the day!
Afm still stimming have scan on monday day 5 of stims quite early i know but clinic are aware my ovaries go bananas with stims (pcos) so want to keep close eye.
My mum was annoying me this morn bemoaning how all her daughters only have one child and would we hurry up and get on with it. She does not kbow about ivf but find her v insensitive all the same
hey nicl i am finding the mixing a nightmare also and did cobtemplate ringing out of hrs but didnt. Also dreading tonight. What was the issue?


----------



## chocolate button82

Ivf mamma ur doin everything u can and more I'm sure the weight will drop off u hunni jst in time xx


----------



## chocolate button82

Jellybaby I'm glad ur feeling twinges too thought it was all in my head in on 300 I av to mix 4 vials with 1 water bit tricky but not to bad xx


----------



## Ivfmamma

Thanks for all your support  
what annoys me girls is the nurse said based on your size you have less chance of your ivf working (12 1/2 stone)   I think this is a ridiculous thing to say, I might just say next time are you reading the scales at 12 stone? or 120 stone by mistake?? bcos I'm confused  as to why your making such a big ordeal 

I also think the nurse needs to read my notes & remember I've been pregnant twice previously (natural pregnancys) whilst I was of a similar weight.

I think if my weight is commented on again I'm making a complaint! 

Fingers crossed for my friday weigh in, hopefully ill be pleased  
xx


----------



## ginger79

Hi all, thanks for the welcome   

Ivfmamma - Wow that does sound strict and unfair – is it just the nurse who has said this, what do the doctors say?  Good luck with the weight loss, your diet and exercise routine sounds great to me, will keep my fingers crossed for you!  

Laura - I'm about a week ahead of you, I started on 150 gonal f last Friday then they put me down to 100 from day 5 (I have PCOS so they are keeping a close eye on me - like jellybaby - to make sure my ovaries don’t go too crazy!).  Are you on the short cycle too?  

My scan today showed my biggest follicles are around 15mm so they're growing slowly but surely   Waiting for the call back later today to let me know my dose for tonight and next scan date...  

Hope your leg is feeling better, are you injecting into your thigh then?  I've only done my stomach so far but am starting to feel a bit like a pin cushion so maybe I should try my thigh instead.  What did/does everyone else do - not sure which is better?

Jellybaby and Chocolatebutton – I also started feeling twinges early on (day 3)

NicL – Don’t worry I’m sure the nurses are used to people getting into a panic, I think it’s totally normal!  I’ve had a few wobbles with my cetrotide injection (which I’m taking alongside gonal f), especially as I have to do it in the morning when I’m always in a rush to get ready for work… I don’t even have to mix anything, just inject the solution into the vial with powder and then draw it back once its dissolved – but I always seem to end up with air bubbles and can’t seem to get rid of them properly (at least not without losing some of the valuable solution!).  Today (4th injection) was the first day I managed to do it with no air bubbles, so fingers crossed I’ve got the knack at last although it could have just been a fluke!  

I always find it hard when friends/family/colleagues announce their pregnancies, even though I’m really happy for them it’s tough when it’s what you want more than anything… especially when it’s sometimes so easy for others (like my sister-in-law who got pregnant in their first month of trying!).  Know it doesn’t help when you’re feeling down but 34 isn’t a bad age to be 

Have a good weekend all x


----------



## Ivfmamma

My hubby bought me a new leopard print fur coat today, its ace! £22 from primark, he said you can pick a better shop than primark to get one from (I don't remember him being a snob! primark is the best!) Ok fine I said there's one in new look for £70, not suprisingly he went a funny shade of grey & ushered me into the primark queue  

Then you won't believe this, he got my bargain fur coat home & took it upstairs to wrap it for one of my xmas presents?? Tight isn't even the word!!  

I gave it the old 'ok darl, don't worry about it, ill freeze on the way to & from all these ivf appointments'   suppose if we don't milk it now when will we be able to?  

Bless him, I've got my coat now hehe xx


----------



## Ivfmamma

I just thought I'd update you all,  I've just got weighed again & I've lost another 2lb   I only weighed in 2 days ago, I'm now 12st 10lb so NEED to lose another 2.5lb for my scan in just under 2 weeks but ideally i WANT to lose another 4lb to be on the 'safe' side.

I feel like a small bit of pressure has been taken off now (thank god), next weigh in is friday the 9th November, hoping to be 12st 7lb at that weigh in, so i want to get 3lb off this next week.. xx


----------



## mross

Hi ladies,

NicL - oh poor you, darling dont worry about your stims honestly its normal to get in to a state the first few times.  My DH always makes mine up for me otherwise I have a meltdown, anyway, he was at work when i went to hospital yesterday for scan and of course you cant take medicine that morning so had to bring it all with me, when they sent me home i had to inject in the hospital and needed a room, anyway I went ahead and made it up and thought..1 - there are airbubbles everywhere and 2 - thats not how much liquid i usually have in the syringe?  Had to get a nurse cos the vial with the solvent had trapped most of the liquid in the vial still and i used only 1/2 the amoutn needed, nurse just said its fine, stop stressing!  So, honestly, dont worry!  Now Im just making it up without really noticing and stabbing it in.  OH ALSO....I have been icing my leg in the morning before injecting.....at hospital had no ice and guess what......its much much easier without the ice!!!! 

Chocbutton - hun i had twinges an pain early on as well and loads in my back, I thought i had millions of eggs lol but no, i have hardly any, what the nurses said was that i had loads of scar tissue in there from previous opereations, have you had any laparoscopies or anything done?  Also they said because im "slight" I will feel them more dont know why though.  Anyway, I checked it and its all totally normal.  Im day 11 now and lying on he couch with hot water bottle on my ovaries and they are both twinging and aching and im loving it cos it can only be good news!!!!!

IVFmama - You need to milk it bigtime hun!  Too right!!! We are going through all of this, those boys need to look after us.  I cant beleive he just wrapped your coat up for Xmas lol, what a cheeky monkey!  Your diet sounds like your not eating enough!!!  Poor thing, keep at it and you will defo be fine before IVF honey, all i get told is EAT EAT EAT, cos you have to fill up on protein, water and milk going through this for your little eggys to grow.  Lots of love.

Today I feel ok, banging head and a bit sicky but think im just stressed at the moment.  Im sure ive got some more follies growing as im aching and twinging.  Using a hot water bottle and re heating every hour, probably overdoing it butneed to keep ovaries warm for eggies to grow!  Also I done some housework this morning and that made me really badly ache and so im on the couch now with more chocolate, not even put mascara on, just lying here being looked after...its the only time we can allow ourselves to be looked after isnt it.

Love xx


----------



## chocolate button82

Mross had no procedures done I'm perfectly healthy in that department it's my DP who has the problem that's y we're avin Ivf thinking its jst normal an drugs doin there thing buserelin worked a treat clinic sed that my body reacted really well to that goin clinic on Friday so will soon see if the stims r doin there thing hehe xx


----------



## NicL

thanks everyone for the replies. Feel a bit better now. What happened was that i did the mixing ok then changed the needle. Pushed the syringe to get liquid to top but it kind of got a vacum and a little leeked out of the needle. But it was wierd cos the drugs all seemed to be further down. Paniced id lost loads but when i got it sorted and said to the nurse how much was in there she didnt seem concerned. Hope tonight is better.

mrossglad you are taking it easy. yes we def have to milk this for all its worth! dh took himself off to the pub earlier so i have been sat on the sofa with the cat doing my crosstitch like am old lady. Just have to do something with my hands or id be opening a bottle of wine! god i sound like a right alcoholic!

Am actually making something for my friends baby. Am trying to be very grown up and not jealous. its tough.
x


----------



## Haley118

Hiya, had egg collection today.  I am going to come on later and do personals but just wanted to share with you.

They collected 5 eggs and DH's sample was quite normal (the first one that has been), always been poor motility and morphology, I am praying that they will dance together over night and pull  

We will get the call tomorrow, hoping and praying that at least 1 fertilises  

the procedure wasn't too bad at all.  I was very nervous about going into theatre, anyone would have thought I was having a heart operation.  the staff were brilliant.  Popped the cannular in popped the drugs in and that was it, the next thing I knew was the nursing staff taking my blood pressure again.  I actually went to Barbados whilst they were doing the procedure, it was lovely.  They said that I could be aware of what was going on but I don't recall a thing.  Marvellous.  A bit sore now, just like period pains and I am being a bit mardy with DH so he thinks I am suffering and spoils me rotten   hee hee.  Seriously though, the actual procedure and the way I feel now isn't nearly as bad as I imagined it would be. 

   xxx


----------



## star17

Hayley - congrats on your five eggs.  A big thank you for sharing - nice to have some reassuring insight!


----------



## Mooncat

Thanks for the welcomes   

Feelinglucky2012 - I'm with you, used to be a ******** freak, but avoid these days I can't face all the scan pics, new baby pics etc... this infertility lark doesn't half make you bitter! 

ginger79 - I'm new on here toove endo and PCOS and been trying for 4 years - like you say exciting/scary/emotional times. Good luck!

As EC is on Monday 5th November (remember, remember),  so I'm doing my hCG injection tonight at 11.30pm. Weird dose, so lots of mixing, sure it'll be fine  Bit fed up about being stuck in on a Saturday night, two friends birthdays, one knows about IVF, one doesn't, made lame excuses. OH out for boys curry night, sparked big row when I reminded him not to drink, he snapped he didn't need saying, I lost the plot a bit... shouting, tears... but then cuddles   Sigh. Bloody stressful isn't it?

So nice to hear people's good news, big hugs to those that aren't having so much luck at the mo, but the important thing is that we're doing all we can, that's what I keep telling myself anyway xxx


----------



## jellybaby81

Evening ladies!
Haley congrats on 5 eggs woop woop! Another hurdle over!
Nic l my problem with the mixing is that once drawn up the syringe is half liquid half air so essentially am injecting air also. Scary.
Ginger and mooncat my doc says they usually get good results from pcos patients so fingers crossed!
Afm 3rd day of stimming down roll on scan monday. Trying to be all chilled but this wk has been stressful enought. Vomiting bug hit the house at start if wk then dh family having a crisis now so tgey are all up in arms. Sigh. stress is hard to avoid
x


----------



## Haley118

*mooncat* - good luck for Monday hun, are you feeling funny in your tummy, I started to feel all bloated and full. Keep us posted. I know what you mean about lame excuses. I have a 40th party to go to next Friday but may have ET on Thursday, so I wont be going (it's my uncle's wife and he has already told me to book my taxi late and I am cringing). I am saying that I have had to have some gynae treatment and don't feel too well  dreading the lie, I hate lying. Only mum's know what's going on and I would rather keep it that way for now, the girls at work know as they have to - it's just easier that way for me for having appointments etc.

*jellybaby81* - thanks hun. Yes, another hurdle, I am so pleased. I know 5 doesn't sound many but I am lucky to have got this far in my opinion. I could have been hearing that were 0. I so hope they fertilise and marry each other tonight. Oh no, i had that bug when I was stimming. It was awful but didn't last too long. good luck for your scan on Monday, hope you get your date for EC soon xxxx


----------



## Haley118

*star17 * - my pleasure, good luck with your journey x


----------



## Mooncat

Haley118 - Thanks  Lying sucks, even if they are just white lies! Sometimes I want to just tell everyone, but then we've told a handful of close friends and some family, and sometimes I wish they didn't know... it's a tricky one.
Been feeling bloated and tender for a few days, got loads 26 follicles growing (yikes), just hope some good enough  Glad to hear you didn't find EC too bad, feeling ok about it, used to being put under for poking about now! But crapping myself a bit about the results. Five is fab  Will cross my fingers that magic happens for you overnight  xx


----------



## magpiesyard

Hi all,

On 1dp2dt - the waiting starts here!! - Had 23 eggs but only 2 fertilised, then 1 arrested overnight so had 1 x 2 cell embryo transferred yesterday. 

Gone from a massive high to a huge low to being grateful for 1 transfer - anyone else in similar position?

Sending positivity to you all - and to me!!!!!!


----------



## ginger79

Haley118 – Congrats on your 5 eggs - hope you get good news tomorrow!  It’s reassuring to hear the procedure wasn’t too bad – thanks for sharing.

Mooncat – Good luck to you too, hope tonight’s injection goes ok and fingers crossed for Monday!  I think my EC will be Weds or Thurs but should find out for sure on Monday when I go for my next scan.  They have upped my dose of gonal f back to 150 for tonight/tomorrow so hopefully that will give my follicles the last growth spurt they need!

jellybaby81 – That’s good to hear about PCOS results and good luck to you too!  I had the same issue and ended up injecting air on my first 3 days (agree that it’s scary!  But don’t think it’s a problem as we’re not going into veins?) – did better with it this morning so am hoping that continues… 

magpiesyard – It only takes one after all, so congratulations on making it to that stage!!  Hope the wait isn't too stressful – sending positive vibes your way – and to everyone else out there, whatever stage you’re at


----------



## chugabur1972

Hello ladies just wanted to say hello and send everyone lost of   and   

Mooncat - I'm having EC on Monday too and have just taken my trigger shot 10mins ago.  Didn't feel a thing   Good luck with your one   Must admit to getting a little emotional after taking it as this is it now....the end result is close and its both exciting and scary.
Sending you lots of   and good luck for Monday xx

Magpiesyard -   that your 1 embie beds down well and that the 2ww wait is not too stressful for you.

Jellybaby - Good luck with your scan on Monday and hope you feel better soon.

Hayley - Thanks for sharing your EC story....must admit I've been getting a bit nervous today so its nice to hear it wasn't too bad.  Congrats on your 5 eggs.  Hope you get good news from the clinic about the outcome.

Mross - Nice to hear you have been relaxing and taking it easy.  Hope you are feeling nice and positive about your next scan.  Is it Monday?  Good luck and keep well.

Good luck to everyone on here and I'm sending lots of   and   to you all xx


----------



## yogabunny

Just found this board, I will be back, I am getting slightly addicted to the forum in the last few days!

Just wanted to say *Mooncat* - we have EC same day, I like the fact it is on fireworks night ..... enjoy tomorrow with no injections or clinic visits. i know what you mean, yesterday was a tv night again and i am trying not to avoid social situations but explaining the running off to inject or the not drinking is so difficult when you don't want everyone to know!!

I am awake at 5am due to too much resting, I don't think I have ever slept so much!

     to everyone


----------



## beany34

ladies!

Turns out you miss a lot of posts when you don't log in for a day! I'll do my best to catch up tho!

Crimsonrose - everything ok and still on for today??  Good luck, I hope there's a clear winner for "bringing home" !!

Hayley - my EC was much the same except I didn't go to barbados! I woke up shaking (I was getting all anxious and tense in the theatre) and opened my eyes to tell them to give me a minute to calm down but I'd just been wheeled back into my room!! I thought it had been cancelled but turned out it was finished, I was deleriously happy   I slo got 5 egss, I had only 3 decent size follies at last scan so was super chuffed with 5 - I had 3 fertilised so hoping and   your result is at least as good today   

Magpiesyard     for your little embie!! It does only take one, and I'm not the only one   on here for your little one for you   I just realised you had transfer on Friday - me too! I'm 2dp3dt today, I was lucky enough to have 2 to put back, we've named them Rocky & Mr T  

NicL I hope the stimms are getting easier, it's all stressful so don't worry if you panic at all just take a deep breath, we've all been there and you'll be fine and good and mixing and injecting blindfolded before too long  

Mross I hope your hot water bottle is doing its magic, is it scan tomorrow again - good luck  

Mooncat, Chugabur and yogabunny, that's a bumper crop of collecting!- good luck tomorrow!

Ivfmamma sounds like you weight is a bit of a yo-yo one on two off, must be driving you mad! Keep up with the good work though and make it another two off by friday, you can do it   The only thing I'd say about your diet is add some fruit and veg and drink lots and lots of water!

Hello to jelly, ginger, star, chocbutton and feeling lucky too!!! Sorry if I've missed anyone, big hugs for all the stabbings going on, fingers crossed for all the scans due this week, lots of love going to all the eggs and embryos growing, fertilising and dividing too!!

AFM - bored of this 2ww already! I've got a cold (started coming on friday) so it's doubly important for me to rest but I'm bored of that! Hoping to go for a quick wander into town, not much chance of DP treating me to anything tho since he has today started sneezing and now sounds like he wants looking after! 

 everyone
xx


----------



## LauraLLL

Second dose of Gonal F injected! 

My leg hurt quite a bit after injecting yesterday - does anyone else feel a bit of throbbing around the injecty area?!!

Also - the smell! I find the smell of Gonal F quite strong, I can smell it for a while afterwards and 'taste' it in the back of my throat. Anyone else experience this?

Good luck to everyone for the week ahead xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## irishflower

Hi all, lots of positive news at the min! I only dip in and out every few days so it's a bit of a struggle to keep up with everyone  

Quick question....have noticed a few of you discussing injecting while out. How does that work if the meds are to be kept refrigerated?! Bit confused


----------



## yogabunny

irishflower -  my meds were able to come out of the fridge (gonal f) once i started using them in my cycle, apparently they can be out of fridge for 30 days according to nurse, i left the trigger one (ovritelle) in there til last day in case. but maybe all are different- ask your clinic. i haven't injected when out out, but at my mums and my friends house, so not stuck home alone too much if dh is working at night. 

LauraLLL - yes i did get a funny taste a couple of times, and also a throbbing once in my belly which i thought was due to me being uber tense and nervous! In general it got easier the more I did it, and those things passed quickly. Gonal F has a real hospital smell doesn't it - yuk! 

chugabur1972 - another fireworks night EC buddy, lots of luck  , I am strangely looking forward to it. what a crazy thing to look forward to!! . have a lovely day today.  

beany34 - look after yourself and that cold, maybe a stroll to town and some retail therapy might help too


----------



## Haley118

Hi ladies, - update ..... had the call from the lab this morning.  Out the 5, 3 were mature and 2 have fertilised - so far so good.  Hoping they get to the next stage (cells), ET may be Tuesday or Thursday if they go to blast but don't think they will as they said that cos there aren't many they don't think they will take the risk.  something of that nature anyway.  Not sure of the quality yet, yikes, everything is a waiting game eh. 

xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Becksiow

Hi all,

Just a little update on my situation - I had et yesterday, they popped two embies back in and have left the third to see if it makes to blast on Monday (third not quite such good quality as the two they popped back in), if the third one makes it over the weekend then we have the option of freezing, so finger crossed.

Just on the dreaded 2ww now with hubby waiting on me hand and foot for the first couple of days (which I must say is difficult to sit back and do nothing when used to running around).

Anyway that's me, loads of bady dust to everyone, fingers crossed for you all

Becks xxx


----------



## Feelinglucky

Hi everyone, 

Good luck beany! Im such an impatient person if i got to the 2ww i think id have 14 tests for each day! 
Will u actually wait the 14 days? What do they recommend?

Yogabunny and lauralll - im on gonal f but havent noticed a smell, do u physically have to sniff it to smell it or do u smell it when your injecting it? Not had pain after injecting it, but im doing it in my belly.

Is anyone else egg sharing?


----------



## chugabur1972

Hello ladies,

Just a quick question.....I'm having EC tomorrow via NHS at Oxford.  My appointment is at 11am.  Is it a case of a few ladies all turning up for 11am and you get seen in turn or is 11am my actual appointment time?  

Becsiow - Congrats on your 2 embies. I hope they bed down nicely.  Sending you lots of        

Hayley - Congrats on having 2 fertilised.  Good luck with your ET        

Yogabunny - I know what you mean I am kinda looking forward to EC.  I like that its on bonfire night   Good luck for tomorrow        

Irishflower - I was taking Menopur and my nurse said as soon as it was out of the fridge and I'd mixed up a batch then it could remain out.  Hope that helps    Good luck with the rest of your stimming.

LauraLLL - Hope your injections ease off a bit as you continue.  Good luck xx

Beany34 - Hope you feel better soon and that your 2ww goes quickly.  I also hope your DP doesn't develop the dreaded "man flu" as you will not be able to relax you will be waiting on him lol  

To everyone on this amazing, scary, emotional journey.....good luck and lots of


----------



## ginger79

beany34 – Congrats on your transfer, go Rocky and Mr T!

LauraLLL – I’ve noticed the smell from gonal f too but it doesn’t really bother me too much.  Have you tried injecting in your stomach?  Might be less painful?  I’ve not tried my thigh.

irishflower – My nurse also said it’s fine to take the meds out of the fridge once opened, so I’ve only got my trigger (ovitrelle) left in there now.

Feelinglucky2012 – I think you have to wait for the official test day as otherwise you can get a false positive reading on the pregnancy test, due to the meds.

Hello to everyone and good luck for what’s coming up this week – lots going on for us all!  I’m having a super lazy weekend, relaxing on the sofa watching films.  Have been trying to get my husband to wait on me but he says he’s saving that for after I’ve had my ET.  Hmmmm… personally I think he could do with some practice!


----------



## Feelinglucky

I swear i have just had the naughtiest child in my office!!
Everybody stop your ivf now!! U could end up with a child like this. Noooooooooooo!!

Sorry its a joke,but my god that child was a nightmare.  

Ginger- i had read that i just know ill b impatient  

Thanks for the advice on taking gonal f out of the fridge, thats handy to know xx


----------



## Ivfmamma

Feeling lucky - I know a devil child (my niece) its hubbys brother's daughter, so thankfully we aren't blood related,.she's a spoilt naughtly little.... I'll stop right there lol, 

although I'm probably a fine one to talk.! my mum said I was the naughtiest toddler known to man, here's just a couple of  the many storys

Apparently when I was 18 months old I went for a haircut & was wearing a pretty girl's dress, an old lady came over to admire & I told her to eff off & bit her.

When i was 6 I packed a bag & run away for 3 hours while my mum was pegging the washing out lol, big police search for me & I was on the park playing.

you name it I did it! 

My mum is evil though she always says I pray you get a child as naughty for punishment of all the years you played me up   

Shes out of luck there bcos I'm having an ivf angel so ha !   xx


----------



## Ivfmamma

Anyone on here waiting for period to arrive to down regulate? I feel all alone   xx


----------



## Ivfmamma

I have a rant coming along!!!!! 

Been to Tesco today as needed food shopping & whilst there needed to pick up more vitamins as I'm nearly out... Anyway, for pre conception pills - they were £8.50!!!! For 30 vitamins !.I nearly died at the price! looking along the shelf, I see a pack for men & women, designed for pre conception, I couldn't see a price so took it to the pharmacy counter were she scanned it, £18.00 !!! I think its disgusting, its bad enough were infertile & doing right to have a baby being healthy etc.. then all these companys try robbing you blind! Anyway I bought the cheaper ones & hubbys vits & it came to about £14 for the months vits! ok so small price to pay to maximise your chances of having a healthy child! But then all these health professionals wonder why hardly anyone takes vitamins?? There's the answer ! xx


----------



## star17

ivf mamma, I am not, but remember the feeling well (slightly odd wanting period to come - feltlike the wrong way around!).  I kept worrying about why it hadn't arrived and that I was going to ruin all of the timings...It is so hard not being able to control everything!  Please don't feel alone, we are all in this together. xx 

PS I completely agree re vitamin prices - anything linked with pregnancy seems to be really expensive, like they are relying on the fact that this relates to kids!  It is a bit like wedding costs being three times as expensive due to the word wedding!


----------



## Becksiow

Hi ivfmamma'

I get my pre-conception vits from amazon, they are only £5.50 for 30 at the moment. I have attached the link, if think they are free delivery too!

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Vitabiotics-Pregnacare-Conception-Tablets-30/dp/B001JB25NO/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1352044599&sr=8-3

Grab yourself a bargain &#128077;&#128077;&#128077;&#128077;&#128077;

/links


----------



## helsbels40

I just started dr today-sniffing synarel. So we might be cycle buddies ivfmamma


----------



## ginger79

Feelinglucky2012 – Aah, sorry - I know what you mean, it’s going to be a looong 2 weeks!!  Will have to come up with some good distractions, I might head to the cinema for some Daniel Craig action, not seen Skyfall yet… will have to come up with more than that but at least that’s one evening covered!

Ivfmamma – I feel for you, you must be impatient to get going… hope your period comes soon!  If I’d been left to my own devices I would have been waiting months for mine to start so I had to take the pill to get going.  I agree with star17 we’re all in this together so please don’t feel alone and I’m sure there are loads of other people on here who are at the same stage as you too 

Out of interest is everyone taking expensive vitamins then?  I am only taking folic acid and vitamin C


----------



## beany34

Just a few comments:

No I don't want to test early, I don't want to ruin the dream before I have to   Right now I have hope and I want to keep it for as long as I can!

I only got told to put & keep ovitrelle in fridge,  gonalf & cetrotide lived in my drugs bag with my needles...

I've been using superdrug pregnancy vitamins (suitable pre-conception!) for a while now, they are £5.99 for 60 and are almost identical to pregnacare ingredients.

My aftercare leaflet from care says sneezing wont dislodge embies... they'd better be right!!! What a time to catch a cold, hope it doesn't affect chances of implantation  

X


----------



## Crimsonrose

Hi everyone.

Wow so busy, and so much catching up to do!! Keep it going ladies I need occupying over the next two weeks!!

I'm officially Pupo!! Had a blastorcyst transfer this morning around 10.30am. Test date is 16th November, a week before my hubbys birthday so I need to keep myself busy up until then, its going to be torture so keeping busy is a must!! Got an appointment in the morning of the 16th and got to take sample to the clinic, I may not do a home one.. I don't know.. I'm excited and terrified all at the same time.. I'm scared of the result at the moment, but just got to try my best to not think about it too much!

My other embryos aren't doing as well which is disappointing, they seemed to have slowed down growing and are not at the blastorcyst stage as of yet, they are going to check them tomorrow and give us a ring if they develop, I do hope they will as I would like some frosties, I always think of the breakfast cereal when I say that, we will hopefully know tomorrow.

*Jellybaby* - I am on the long protocol, about five weeks in now, I think, about two weeks to go now, I'm a bag of nerves!!

*SweetP* - Best of luck tomorrow and let us know how you get on, have you supplied you with something to help you sleep tonight? My clinic did but I'm not sure if its allowed if your having a general, I only had a local so it may be different.

*NicL* - How are you doing with injections?

*Mross* - So sorry to hear your news, its not over yet, you only need one good egg, I got a good amount of emryos and may have any frosties which I'm really surprised about! The embryos have become a bit lethargic so having a lot of embryos doesn't always pay off in the end, hopefully the scan tomorrow will show much better results, fingers crossed for you!!

*Mooncat* - Sounds like you were having a bit of a down day there, its to be expected, a lot of chemicals flying about in our bodies making us crazy ass women, lol, men lookout!! There are a lot of what if's out there in life, what if I loose my job, what if I get hit by a car, etc... Life isn't straight forward and we unfortunately we have to take what life throws at us, I worry a bit about something happening to my other half but I have got to stop myself because I will end up sending myself dolally! There's no guarantees in life, and there's no guarantees with this treatment but one thing we have is hope.

*Pinkbt* - Welcome to the forum, I had my EC on Tuesday too and snap my ET transfer today as well, lol! what test date have you got? I got the 16th November. Which clinic you under? I am at Seacroft, Leeds.

*IVFMamma* - Try not stress about 1lb, like Victoria says our bodies are changing all the time so its most probably just that and its not like you have been naughty and been out for a massive binge so its most likely just water.. The people you know, are they taller? I'm sure the clinic are just wanting you to get the best possible results, hopefully that's it..

*VictoriaLeanne / LauraLLL* - Congratulations on your first injection, your on your ways now!!

*Star* - Hoping the new dose a lot better and try not to worry about OHSS, I was worried too as was getting a bit of discomfort towards the end but I think you got to stop yourself, have they told you when EC is to be yet?

*Ginger* - Welcome, its so nice to have some hope isn't it finally, and hopefully it will work for us, I dread it not doing, its so difficult not to get your hopes up so I have failed miserably in that category, I'm so scared, sorry that's not helping is it!!!

I'm going to dissapear for a little while, I been on here quite some time, tea break me thinks, sorry if these messages are a bit out of date, lol, I'm working my way through page by page


----------



## star17

Ginger79 - I am taking a fair number of vitamins.  I am sure that it is probably ott, but I figured it couldn't hurt, apart from my wallet  :-.  I am taking a multi vitamin with folic acid, a vitamin boost, fish oil and vitamin D (I was very low in vitamin D according to one of the many blood tests I had pre ivf).  I think as long as you are taking folic acid that is what is important.  

Crimsonrose - good luck for both the coming 2 weeks and your potential frosties.  I am trying not to worry (!).  I have another scan in Tuesday so we will see how I have responded and when EC is likely to be.  

Hope everyone has had a good weekend!


----------



## jellybaby81

evening girls 
just a quick one today. just finished 4th injections9 am on 2 a night) have scan in morn. yikes. they will soon introduce a 3rd injection cetrocide day 6 or 7 i think! nervous bout tomorrow now. i tend to get sky high e2 (estrogen) levels so potential ohss bigtime!
Anyone experiencing leg cramps?
as for vitamins am on the extortionate precnacare preconcep and taking royal jelly too, cant hurt. also an iron tablet twice a week as have low iron! 
on another note am beginning to get annoyed with myself this weekend, everytime i eat something mildly unhealthy like even a sucky sweet i start feeling guilty like its going to affect success, i am really beginning to bug myself...need to relax. although am slim am worried sugar may wreak havoc on egg production...am I going mad?
trying to eat lots of eggs and nuts and seeds and pineapple! surely some treats cant hurt?
hope everyone having a nice lazy sunday!!!!!!!!!!!
JB


----------



## yogabunny

jellybaby81 - a few treats i think does you some good  i am being healthy, eating lots of protein etc, but treated myself to a whole large galaxy bar the other night (dh was shocked when none left for him, but he did say it was for me!! too slow!!) and many biscuits last night! and have had 1/2 a lager on the odd occasion. More important to be happy I think!


----------



## irishflower

Thanks for the replies....hopefully that means I'll be able to have the menopur out of the fridge if needs be. Will check with nurse at Wednesday's appointment!


----------



## jellybaby81

Thanks yoga bunny! Mars bar it is.  craving sweets bigtime. Funnily enough had a glass of red at a party last night and did not feel one ounce of guilt about that!


----------



## Mooncat

What a day... found out first thing this morning that a friend's dad went missing from our local hospital yesterday. He's ill and confused and out in the freezing cold   Made up fliers and spent much of the day distributing through doors, handing out to passers by etc... sadly still no word  And just spoken to my dad who's told me my auntie's breast cancer is back, so she booked in for a double mastectomy asap. Not a day for good news!

Chugabar1972 and yogabunny - Thanks for the good wishes  and   Hope you're both doing well and feeling good about EC tomorrow. Hope 5th November is lucky for us all   I haven't had the relaxing day I planned, but on the plus side I've had no time to fret! Need to get a bag packed, then it's definitely sofa time.

Crimsonrose - Thanks for your words of wisdom, you're so right! Infertility sucks, no question, but I have a lot of other things to be very thankful for, and I'm sure everyone else on here does too. We have hope, and we're trying everything, and if it works then that's fantastic  

Everyone on here is so lovely    to all. Logging off now, will report back after EC tomorrow xxx


----------



## star17

Mooncat, what a day!  I hope EC goes well for you and for Chugabar and Yogabunny.  wishing you all the best!  Fingers crossed for lots of quality eggs!


----------



## Ivfmamma

Irishflower your menupor shouldn't be in the fridge should it? Sorry don't mean to panic you or anything but isn't it supposed to be stored at room temp away from direct sunlight? xxx.

Can anyone else confirm this please xxx


----------



## star17

I was told to put my menopur into the fridge until I mixed it and started to use it.  After that I was told to keep it at room temp.


----------



## star17

Sorry, I should add that I have just the one vial for repeated use (Rather than dose sized vials).


----------



## hamilton74

hello everyone. I'm a newbie to this site. Having first attempt at Ivf.  Egg retrieval tomorrow morning - exciting though a tad scary. I was advised to keep my menopur in the fridge too until mixed then to keep at room temp.  About 7 follies seen on scan, good size so i hope they contain healthy eggs.  everything crossed for tomorrow   - good luck to everyone. x


----------



## Crimsonrose

*NicL* - I have recently been told by one of my best mates that she is expecting, she is 5/6 weeks and has only been trying about two months, really chuffed for her but also felt sick inside, when she told me, that she had fallen on so easily, this is her second child and I have not been even blessed with one yet, doesn't seem fair does it and if this doesn't work its going to be much worse now she is having one! Feel her timing a bit off but its her life how can I tell her what to do.. Anyway going to shut up before I rant too much, lol!!! Also on the needle issue, I use to have the same problem, tap the needle and the sryge part to make sure you get as much liquid to drop into the bottom as possible before pushing it up to the top, did always loose a slight bit but not loads

*Ginger* - I always injected into my stomach, never did my leg, always felt my stomach better like nearer to my ovaries, lol!!! Also on the vitamins subject I am only taking folic acid, nothing else..

*IVFMamma* - Lol at your fur coat post, typical bloke, probably couldn't decide what to buy you, aww bless!! Congratulations on the weight loss, your doing well!! OH is allowed into ET gowned up with trousers, top and hat, and yeah they show the embryo on a screen before it goes in which is nice! It looked pretty much like a bubble, really clear, think I expected to see more, was strange!! Asked them whether it was possible to have a picture of it but they didn't have the facilities to print, never mind! Also you are never alone, we are always here, we may not all be at the same stage as you but the beauty of that is if your struggling with something we can help you on your way. Expensive vitamins, try another shop, ouch, rip off!!

*Haley* - Congratulations on the fertilised eggs, you've passed another milestone, know what you mean about the waiting, horrible isn't it!?! I got to try and relax now for the next 12days, the dreaded 2ww, scared is an understatement!!

*Mooncat* - Good luck for tomorrow!!

*Beany* - Have you been told to rest by your clinic? I am been told to carry on as normal by the nurses but is it better to rest?

*Star* - Good luck with the scan Tuesday

*Hamilton* - Welcome and good luck for tomorrow


----------



## NicL

hey all

hamilton74 - welcome! Hope you get lots of eggs tomorrow

mooncat/chugabar/yogabunny - Good luck for EC tomorrow. Hope you all get lots of lovely eggs to fertilise!

mooncat - poor your sounds like you have had a horrible time. Its just so typical that these things crop up at the worst time. We are dealing with my mum and DH auntie both who have had cancer so i know how tough it is.  

crimsonrose - Yay!! Wow you must be so excited! And really good that you got to blast. Good luck for the 2ww and hope you get some time to relax.

hayley118 - Congrats on 2 fertilised eggs. hope they divide nicely for you.

everyone else - hello!! sorry i cant keep up with what is going on at the moment.

AFM - am getting the stims injections sorted now thank god. Thanks for allthe advice and nice words ladies - made me feel so much better. You are all angels  

Last night and tonight was loads easier. Just realised though, that i am going out on tuesday for dinner straight after work and there is no way i am mixing in a pub toilet! Wasnt too bad with just the buserelin. So have had to make up an excuse about having to feed the cat so that i can come home and do the drugs.

I do feel like i am always telling little fibs at the moment to cover up the treatment. Quite a few of my friends do know we are having fertility isses though so with them i have just said that i am cutting back on alcohol to try and improve things and prepare my body incase we go through treatment. Am eating pretty much what i like at the moment tho! Kind of feel i deserve it given that i am not drinking caffine or alcohol.

So me and DH were in the pub last night before goingg for a meal  and there was a times magazine on the table with an article about this new 'intermitent fasting' diet where you only eat 500-600 calories a day for two days a week. Aparently its supposed to be really good for weight loss, but also for warding of cancer, heart disease, diabetes etc. Any way DH has been a bit paranoid about his weight for a while. So he has decided he is going to give it a go -  so tomorrow he's on a 600 calarie diet. He said to me was i going to do it, but no way at the moment i am doing that - i need to get lots of food in me to grow lots of lovely eggies! So tomorrow evening i'll be sat there with a big plate of food whilst he eats a tiny bit of fish and some brocolli 

On the menopur fridge thing - i was only told to store my ovitrelle in the fridge so mines jsut been at room temp. 

in terms of vitamins i am on pregnacare conception (which boots always have on 3 for 2), vit c (1000mg), zinc, vit b complex, CoQ10, bee  propolis and DHEA (the later because of my low AMH) - yes i rattle!!


----------



## Ivfmamma

It seems we all have different instructions for menopur, mines to be kept at room temp xx 

Night ladies, sweet dreams xx


----------



## chocolate button82

My drugs r buserelin for DR I'm in fostomon now for stims then I've got gonasai for my trigger shot an none of them need to b in the fridge xx


----------



## Ivfmamma

I have blood I have blood I have blood, lots of it!!! 

Period is here, I'm now shaking like a leaf, this is it girls xxx


----------



## Ivfmamma

Can anyone remind me how to do prostap please?, my mind has gone totally blank, I'm freakin worried xx


----------



## Crimsonrose

IVFMamma - Congratulations, I was so pleased when AF arrived!! Is your prostap already in the syringe? If so its just a case of pushing it up to the blue line so it can mix together with the fluid, then after making sure all the air is out of it by pushing it up until a small spec appears at the top of the needle. Good luck xx


----------



## Ivfmamma

Prostaps all done, did it all by myself, (id prefer a certificate over a badge)  

Thing is, do you know the needle is supposed to be inserted 3/4 of the way in your belly, well the whole needle went in my belly as I was shaking so much I couldn't keep it still, does that matter? I also lost a couple of drops of prostap but that's because it came out the needle end when I was trying to expel the air, hope that's ok! When I put the needle into my belly there was a drop.of liquid at the injection site, not sure if that was another dop I lost or the same drop that was still sat on the top of the needle from when I tried to expel the air from earlier on in this story, i think the nurse said a drop was ok? anyone else have the same?? Crimson I'm sure I remembered you saying this? Arrghhh I don't like this responsibility!!!

What if it didn't all get injected in, I've checked the cartridge & can't see any fluid left but I can't really see inside the cartridge properly!  it could be hiding?! 

P.s I didn't feel a thing, is that even normal? 

I've also taken my pill so I'm on the ivf wagon with you all now, my scan is next week! 

I darent ring Leeds again, I've phoned them 3 times in 2 days xxx 

Amateur alert hahaha I suggest you all forget your log in details when its time for my menopur lol xxx


----------



## Ivfmamma

That small spec crimson at the top of needle was a bit bigger than small ooooppsss it wasnt loads no but it was a couple of droplets, ahh well what can I do?? Just hope it works   xx


----------



## Ivfmamma

Ok 2 last things & ill not bother you all again  

There's a tiny bit left in the cartridge now but I've pushed the plunger & its not coming out so I'm just leaving it! Its like the plunger won't push it out so its obviously not coming out not sure if this is normal, & although I mixed it thoroughly it looks asif round the grey bit what you have to push to the blue line there's a bit of white powder on it? I definetly mixed it properly & it was a milky colour as it should be? Oh god knows, I hope everything is ok xx 

That is all   xx


----------



## hiltra

Hi Ladies

Hope you don't mind me joining this post.

I am currently on my 6th day of sniff stimulation.
It appears that most of the people on here though are injecting - is that something that comes after the sniff - i'm a little confused.
I have my scan tomorrow to see how the stimulation is going. What should I expect after that?
i'm assuming I will either carry on for a bit longer or i'll be good to go. If i'm good to go, will they give me a date for egg collection?

Apologies for the questions - first round of ICSI so it is all new to me and i have so many questions!
So glad they have this site!! 

Thanks in advance
x


----------



## Lubna

Hi ladies imalso starting my Icsi ivf jouney hopefully this month as i'v started decapeptyl inj for DR.then il be taking hmg 3 inj onCd 2 3 and 4 on cd5 il b gng to clinic to have folliculometry and hoping all the best to everyone and myself.im 36 with h/o pco and two surgeries one for ovarian endometriotic cyst and other for fibroid .my DH also 36 with OA.didnt want to opt for icsi first but after long sessions of counselling by friends and relatives  he agreed.now we hope  everything works great for us and all of u.


----------



## Crimsonrose

IVFMamma -  Yes I lost a couple of drops when I did my Prostap also and was worried so phoned the clinic and they said not to worry and that a bit of leakage is normal at the beginning, also I always have some left over in the cartridge so don't worry about that either, as long as you have got the main of it you will be fine.. Have you booked in for your pre stimming scan?

Hiltra - Welcome aboard! I have not sniffed anything, just been having injections. At your scan they will measure your follicles and if you aren't quite ready they will ask you to come back in a day or so, thats what they did at my clinic, however if you are you will have your hsg injection and go in for egg collection 37hrs or so after


----------



## Crimsonrose

Forgot to mention - Spoke to the clinic this morning, got two blastorcyst frosties, so so pleased!!! Last night couldn't switch off, was so worried that they'd stopped growing so this morning could not wait any longer and phoned the embryologist, it was going round and round in my head so huge relief now!! Lady luck needs to stay on my side just for a few more weeks please!!

I think this 2ww is sending me mental!!!


----------



## Feelinglucky

Ivfmamma - chill!! Lol. I also have a reputation of ringing the clinic   i dont really care th becuase id rather know im right!! Congrats on the af   bet youve never been that excited to see it before!!

Crimsonrose congrats on the frosites!! dont know how u cope with 2ww, must feel like a lifetime! 

Welcome hiltra and lubna good luck to both of u. Hiltra i injected to dr but some people have sniffed.  My first round also so were all as confused as eachother!!   x


----------



## yogabunny

Quick update and a big thank you to everyone who wished me luck, and kept me sane as I was very nervous yesterday 

- i just got home from EC, what a relief, I don't remember a thing, the anaethatist was quite cute  , nurses lovely, and I woke feeling very happy and relaxed and had a sandwich and a cup of tea. they got 17 eggs, amazing, very pleased, i knew i felt bloated! i hope there are some quality ones in there and that DH produced a few good swimmers (he thinks they need to update their porn! hahaha) 

Sorry this is all about me, I am still feeling slightly off the planet, so will attempt some personals later after a snooze! 

 good luck everyone with scans, ET, EC, testing today  PMA to all of you on 2ww.


----------



## mross

Hi Ladies,

I think there are 4 of you at EC today - my computer wont let me view the last few pages property but I know there were defo 3 maybe 4.....oh fingers crossed for you all - cant wait to hear how you get on!!!!!!

Just had my scan and im so relieved, all the accupuncture and hot water bottles made them grow and ive got 6 follies!!!! 3 of which are at a good size and my lining is "beautiful" according to the nurse.  SO I TRIGGER TONIGHT!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I didnt think id be saying that i honestly thought we were out of the game this cycle!  So just had final Menopur shot - trigger is 8.45pm and ec booked in for Wednesday!!!!!  Anyone else EC on Wednesday

Lots and lots of love xx


----------



## star17

Crimonrose - congrats on your frosties what brilliant news.  
Yogabunny - what brilliant news - 17 eggs - fantastic.  I will keep my fingers crossed for them!
Welcome to Lubna and Hiltra - I can't provide much insight as not much further forwards than you.  Some people do injections in the first stage compared to others that sniff - depends on the clinic I think.  I am an injection person - and thought I was getting quite good until lat night when I might have bruised myself....oops....
MRoss - fab news!!!!  So pleased for you.


----------



## mross

Yay!!!!! First one back YOGABUNNY!!!!!!   well done!!!!!!!!!!!! SLEEP and CHILL!  Right, think there are another 3 to come!

Wow - 17 eggs!  Can we have some please LOL xxxxxx


----------



## hiltra

Thanks for the updates ladies and big congrats to all of you!
So glad we are pretty much at the same stage - it is nice having people to talk to!

Keep us posted xxx


----------



## irishflower

Sorry - late response but yes IVFmamma - just checked and mine is same is Star's - to be kept in fridge until mixed and then can be kept at room temperature.

Great news that you're now started!


----------



## LauraLLL

Thanks for the replies about smelly Gonal F!!!!! 

I had a meltdown this morning - I couldn't get the needle back out of the pen and ended up stabbing my finger  

My first two injections were on the weekend, when hubby was here, but today he was at work - I phoned him in tears and he had to come and get the needle out for me. 

I was saying "I've had enough, I want my life back." Oh dear -- bit of a meltdown there.

But feeling ok-ish now.

Does anyone else have very tender breasts on Gonal F?

I feel very aware of my femininity at the moment (that made me sound like a big weirdy, but hope you get what I mean?!!)

Love and baby dust to everyone xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Crimsonrose

Feeling really bad, in bed with stomach cramping and feeling a bit sick, taken some paracetamels and hopefully they will kick in soon! Could it be implantation or is it too early?


----------



## Ivfmamma

Crimson - type in on google 'what day does a blastocyst implant in the womb lining' you'll see that it would be round about now for yourself   your cramps are more than likely implantation.  

There's a blast list on here I've read it so that's how I know, I cant post link as I'm on my mobile, use fertility friends search bar at the top & type in what day does a blast attatch & it'll come up xxx 

Crimson - I'm so greatful you replied to me earlier (thank you) one last question, did you still have a small amount of the prostap in the cartridge leftover after the injection that you couldn't use??
I just keep thinking what if I didn't down regulate properly lol 
I do feel better about it all now though thanks to you my little love   

Good luck! & may that little blast be embedding in deep as I type xx


----------



## ttc79

hi ladies, 
just a quick message before i go to see the fireworks. 
Goodluck to all you ladies that were in for EC today , hope all went well with  plenty eggs  collected. 
To all the ET ladies - hope you are all taking it easy and  keeping them little embies all snug xx
To all those jabbing/sniffing hope yous are all well with little or no side effects
and to all those still waiting to begin or waiting on AF to arrive heres a wee dance        .

have been reading all your updates  whilst i have been waiting to start again.  baby dust to all xxx

AFM -.  AF arrived yesterday so am booked in for my baseline scan tomorrow, all going well will begin injections tomorrow night ,


----------



## charlene666

well HELLO there, found ya! sorry to gatecrash!
my name is charlene & i'm relatively new to  this site, i'm having my egg collection this wednesday...soooooooooo excited. i heard one of you had it today...congrats, hope it went well.


----------



## charlene666

LauraLLL said:


> Thanks for the replies about smelly Gonal F!!!!!
> 
> I had a meltdown this morning - I couldn't get the needle back out of the pen and ended up stabbing my finger
> 
> My first two injections were on the weekend, when hubby was here, but today he was at work - I phoned him in tears and he had to come and get the needle out for me.
> 
> I was saying "I've had enough, I want my life back." Oh dear -- bit of a meltdown there.
> 
> But feeling ok-ish now.
> 
> Does anyone else have very tender breasts on Gonal F?
> 
> I feel very aware of my femininity at the moment (that made me sound like a big weirdy, but hope you get what I mean?!!)
> 
> Love and baby dust to everyone xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


hi, if its any consolation, i stabbed my little finger once too, in first few days of jabs, you only do it once. x


----------



## Mooncat

Evening ladies, hope everyone good... seems like it's been mostly positive news on here since this time yesterday, always nice!  

Yogabunny - 17 is brilliant   Pleased to report I did almost as well... 16 eggs collected! And good swimmers too, so like you, hoping for all goes well in those labs overnight, and for positive news tomorrow  

Hope the others on ec today got good results too. Sorry for lack of personal responses, I find it hard to keep up on here at the best of times, but today I have the drugs as an excuse!  

As ever     to all xx


----------



## yogabunny

mooncat - yay!  that's great news  had a good feeling about november 5th! hope others did ok too. good luck for tomorrow.    x


----------



## mross

Hi ladies,

Charlene666 - Welcome and....Me too!  EC has been booked for Wednesday at 0845am....are you triggering tonight then?  Im sore today and a bit nervous about the trigger pen thing for trigger but im soo excited about this next stage of the journey!!!

Crimsonrose - hello to implantation cramps!  Of course thats what you have, how exciting!!! Sending you a big  

Laurall - I hear you hun on the "feminity" side....yes that makes complete sense, its surreal isnt it!!! LOL xx

TT79 - woop woop well done on getting to Baseline scan - fingers crossed for injections!  xx

Lubna and Hiltra - massive welcome ladies - everyone is on at different stages but you will catch up xx

IVFmama - well done on AF sweetie - getting there!!! lots of love xx

xx


----------



## jellybaby81

​Evening all!!!!
Mooncat and yogabunny those are fabulous numbers wowza!!! Setting the bar high for the rest of us eh Do u happen to know what ur estrogen levels were before ec? I am on day 5 stims today and esrogen already 3669 so i am ohss waitig to happen!
Crimsonrose- cramps sound great! When i got preg with iui i had bad cramps about 6/7 days after and then nothing till positive test yayyyy for cramps!
Ivf mamma great to see af came 
Charlene welcome and good luck
jbx


----------



## Lottie9

I'm experiencing cramps on and off been getting them for the past 3 days ! Really scared ! Go for my test tomorrow!!!!!! Few days ago I had creamy cervical mucus too ! I'm sooooo nervous and it just feels like AF is wanting to make an appearance  xxxx


----------



## star17

Wow, so much is happening and such good things.  Lottie - really thinking of you tomorrow.  fingers crossed!

Mooncat and Yogabunny - brilliant.  hoping that the rest of us are with you!

Crimsonrose - defo agree with Mross!  keep calm!

Charlene - welcome!  Sorry not to send you the link, I only just saw your post and you had already found us!

ttc79 hope scan tomorrow goes well and you can start!

xxx


----------



## yogabunny

jellybaby81 -  i don't know what my estrogen levels were, but they were worried my ovaries looked slightly pcos so i was on low dose of gonal f 112.5 from start which they lowered again to 100 for the last few days due to e levels. i'm sure they will adjust ur dose if they need to. try not to worry.


----------



## Wishingforbump

Oooh lottie9 please let us know how u get on xxx


----------



## Ivfmamma

Evening, essay from me tonight (you probably guessed)  

Had my prostap this morning as you know, & taken my first pill, exciting times!!

I'm actually relieved I have no more injections for a week or two until stimms begin haha, I'm going to embrace this injection free period!!   I really do not like injecting myself, not bcos of pain bcos I'm hardcore & needles don't bother me ,  its really just bcos I don't like mixing potions & I don't trust myself incase it goes wrong (see my prostap dilemma post this morning) lol 

Anyway im all prostapped up! & hopefully going into a menopausal state as I speak. 

I weighed in again today & I'm another lb down, 4lb loss in 12 days yipeeee only a couple more lb to get off in 10 days before my scan before I start to stim, I'm starving tonight though I had a weightwatcher ready meal for tea with salad & I know this is absolutely shameful but I was that hungry I licked the ready meal tray out!   lol I'm like a scavenging animal tonight! Pmsl 

Can of diet coke for me now, so I don't snack & then bed for me soon, zzzz 

Today when I did my prostap, I had to ring the nurse midway through as I was a little unsure how to expel air after I'd mixed it, so she tryed to explain on the phone & I'm sure during our 8 minute phone call she fell asleep I heard the snores!! ha! anyway I finally 'got it ' & I'm almost certain I heard her let off a party popper in the background lol god she's going to earn her wages with me  

I think the saying for me is 'not the sharpest knife in the draw'   I'm a worrier & need reassurance that is all  

Mross - I knew youd be fine, your my fellow ectopicker (even a word?) I knew your ovarys would work!! They have done twice before so I had faith in you!  xx 

Feeling lucky - oh thank god I'm not the only clinic stalker haha, I hate ringing! I feel like a pest   like you say though there here to help! xx 


Lottie - xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx every kiss is a token of good luck for tomorrow!!!!!  

Charlene - welcome hun, I've had 2 ectopics, & now have no tubes, ectopics are horrible!.  xx 

TTC79 - good luck for scan hun xx 

Oh I've forgotten who else! I'm going to start jotting down people & notes to refer to so I don't forget anyone! 

Hi to anyone I've missed xxxxx


----------



## Mooncat

Lottie9 - Hope you get some sleep tonight!   for tomorrow 

Crimsonrose - These girls know what they're talking about  I imagine the two week wait is the hardest part, but try to keep positive  

IVFMamma - Glad you've got started! The odd meltdown aside, I found the few weeks up to ec far easier than I expected, hope it's same for you  

mross and Charelene - Good luck with shots tonight, and don't worry about ec, the drugs are great! Hope Wednesday brings you both good news  

jellybaby81 - I have PCOS, great egg number but high risk of OHSS. Now have to inject blood thinner and keep record of how much I drink/wee (already finding that a pain), back on Thursday for check up and blood test. Obviously hoping I don't develop OHSS symptoms, but they monitor well so not too worried. Sure your clinic is keeping a close eye  

yogabunny - Hoping the left over sedative means I sleep tonight   Good luck for tomorrow to you too


----------



## hamilton74

evening ladies, well done to yogabunny and mooncat   -fantastic supply of eggs. I had 6 but considering i only had 7 follies to begin with, was pretty pleased. Can't remember much of the procedure, i was out of it big time.lol. lovely jammy toast brought to me after and staff were all amazing. feeling better than expected, a little tender but otherwise good. gotta start cyclogest pesseries tonight, does everyone have these?? then progynova tablets as from tomorrow.  lottie9 - all the best


----------



## Mooncat

hamilton74 - Yay! So pleased you got good result too   I have cyclogest pessaries, not overimpressed, dislike pessaries more than injections!   Good luck to you for tomorrow honey


----------



## Ivfmamma

Mooncat I have pcos too, I'm also at risk for ohss & have got clexane to take is that what you have? 

I have Gestone too, that & clexane help to reduce the risks associated with ohss xx


----------



## hamilton74

thankyou mooncat. feels like i'm over the first hurdle. I know what you mean about the pessaries - not looking forward to them one bit. Oh well, it's gotta be done - good luck!x


----------



## charlene666

mross said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Charlene666 - Welcome and....Me too! EC has been booked for Wednesday at 0845am....are you triggering tonight then? Im sore today and a bit nervous about the trigger pen thing for trigger but im soo excited about this next stage of the journey!!!


hi and good luck!! i'm at the clinic at 7am, they reckon theatre bout 7.50am for EC. yes i did my trigger tonight, goodness me i was so nervous, did my injection 3 times before i actually got it done, i kept shaking, i was very aware it was a different one. all done and dusted now, we can have a night off tomorrow, drug free woohoo! on a more serious level i'm nervous as hell but oh so excited, how are u feeling about it?


----------



## Crimsonrose

Hi everyone. Feeling a lot better now, paracetamol have worked and had a snooze earlier which helped, thank goodness!! The pains were just like period pains and the feeling you get when you know your just about to start period, but hopefully everyone is right and it is just implantation, I've got to try not stress as it probably just is but its so so hard and I'm so so inpatient when it comes to the waiting, its hell!!

Thank you everyone for the replies on the cramps, I've looked into it and its most likely just implantation, day one the blastocyst hatches, day two it begins to attach itself to the lining of the womb, I'm on day 1.5 at the moment so guessing it's getting itself sorted now, hopefully!! Hoping there's no worse pains to come, I felt horrible earlier I really did but I'm guessing there will be, eeeek, help!!

*IVFMamma* - Yes I found there was always a bit that got trapped that I couldn't squeeze out so you will be fine! It'll be the same with the Menupor, they'll always be a bit that you can't get to but don't worry as long as you get most of it you will be fine!! Thanks also for the blast list, I have just been looking now and there's loads of stuff on here and on Google so that's a great help, thank you!! Oh your last post made me laugh, I'm sure the nurses are use to it, lol, or if they aren't they will be now, ha ha ha, if I see a dartboard in the clinic with your file on it I will think of you, lol!! Also no point wasting food, get your monies worth, lol!!!

*Yogabunny/Mooncat/Hamilton* - That's great news and well done!! Relax now and wait for the call from the clinic tomorrow

*Mross* - That's great news and good luck for Wednesday, bet you are so pleased!!

*Charlene* - Welcome and good luck for Wednesday! Are you nervous? I had my EC last week and don't remember a thing about it!!

*Jellybaby* - Thanks for your reply. Were your cramps like period like cramps?

*Lottie* - Ohhh a tester!! Good luck tomorrow! Are you testing at the clinic or you going to test at home? Fingers crossed for you!! Are you feeling nervous? I am bricking it and I am only 1.5 days into my 2ww, dreading what I'm going to be like at the end, lol!!


----------



## charlene666

Hi Crimsonrose, i hope u r feeling better now,sorry to hear of ur pain, i hope it eases. i'm nervous yes but more excited, quite like the groggy after anaesthetic feeling lol plus is a good opportunity to get the other half waiting on me hand and foot! take care.


----------



## Ivfmamma

Crimson - LOL at the dartboard, if that is so, I'll know the reason they'd be throwing darts at the pictures attatched to it!!! the day me & OH got passport photos done we looked like a pair of criminals lol my hair slapped back, eyebrows unwaxed, no make up on & a ****** off face bcos I'd just had to pay a fiver to get snapped! Hubby had just finished a 12 hour shift & was not amused at being dragged to town to say cheese! haha right ivf couple we look on them photos, we actually looked like we'd both just broke out of strangeways!!  

Im hoping for a blast! I'll take whatever to be honest I won't be fussy lol but after my research I'd do a roly poly into the transfer room if they were putting me a blast back in! 

Glad your feeling better now xx


----------



## jellybaby81

Hey
crimsonrose the cramps were identical to period cramps. I got them on a friday for a few hrs. Then nithing for a few days so when got no period i tested on the monday and got a positive. Had a feeling it was implantation but was scared to believe it too!!!! 
Starting to get really excited for everyone with this talk of implantation cramps!
Go embabies go!!!!!


----------



## mross

Hi ladies,

Charlene666 - I just triggered at 8.45pm....that needle is sorer than the menopur or was it just me lol!!!  I was so flipping scared as well - i think its just knowing its a different needle and its a different way to inject and its totaly new hormone thing to put in!!  I did it and then lay down lol i felt a bit fainty and a bit odd!  I just read online that a few girls get really crampy etc after trigger so im a bit nervous about even just tomorrow let alone EC day!  Im so scared actually!  Im the same as you, ive got no tubes as all removed with laps in the last 12 months due to ectopics so you would think id totally be prepped for a bit of sedation and EC but im super scared!  We WILL be fine!  My nurse told me not to worry and i wont feel a thing, are you getting sedation

xx


----------



## ginger79

Wow, so much to catch up on and keep up with!

*Crimsonrose *- Congrats on being Pupo - and on your frosties, exciting times!!

*jellybaby *- I don't think you should feel guilty for having some treats! Since I stopped drinking I've been craving chocolate much more often which means I'm having more treats than usual (eek!)&#8230; but I'm just going with it (and just making sure I also have lots of fruit and water!)

*Ivfmamma *- Glad to hear your news and hope today wasn't too stressful! If you worry about phoning your clinic I'm even worse as I work just round the corner from the hospital I'm having my treatment and have been known to turn up unannounced to ask questions when I can't get through on the phone! One evening I got myself in a right stress as I was waiting for the nurse to call about my dose for that night's injection and I thought she had forgotten - and their answer phone message said the clinic was closed! I left a phone message, emailed - and then turned up in person - I think they thought I was nuts 

*hiltra/Lubna* - Welcome and good luck to you both!

*yogabunny/Mooncat/hamilton *- Wow, what great news on all your eggs! Here's hoping you all have good news tomorrow   

*Crimsonrose *- Hope the 2ww doesn't drive you too crazy, I hope to be joining you next week all being well!

*mross* - Great news! Good luck for Wednesday!

*charlene666 *- Welcome and also good luck for Wednesday!

*Laura* - Poor you, hope you've recovered from this morning, it's a crazy process this isn't it?? Also - I'm on gonal f and finding my breasts are very tender too - glad it's not just me! I don't think my body knows what's hit it, I don't usually have a monthly cycle so all these hormones are a real shock to my system!

*Lottie9 *- Wow I can't imagine being where you are, seems so far away still&#8230; do you think you will sleep at all tonight??! Really hope you will be celebrating tomorrow 

Hello to everyone else and good luck to you all! And thanks for all the replies about vitamins.

A quick update from me... I was hoping to have my EC on Weds too but my scan today showed I have one big follicle (20mm) but all the others are 16 or less and they won't let me trigger until at least 3 are 18&#8230; really hoping that some others catch up tonight! Back first thing tomorrow for another scan and fingers crossed will trigger tomorrow night and have EC Thurs&#8230; am getting more scared now! But excited too&#8230;

xx


----------



## EllasMummy

Gosh I've been on the pill to time my cycle with the clinic...and honestly it's been 17 days and it's driving me nuts I've turned into some crazy loon.... Someone please tell me this is normal ive never taken then pull before but honestly I can't believe how mad I keep getting ;(

God help hubby when I start jabs on 21st.... ;( 

Anyone else starting jabs around that time? I'm doing ivf lite. Nervous.com

X


----------



## ginger79

*mross *- Sorry to hear you are feeling scared, think I will be exactly the same! Thinking of you! I will be having sedation. Had an op in May with a general anaesthetic but still know I'm going to be scared&#8230; but you're right, you WILL be fine! Not long to go now x


----------



## mross

Hi Ginger - thanks so much for your lovely words!  I was where you are on Friday, I was meant to have my EC today but when I went for scan on Friday they said i only had 2 follies with a little one on its way up and they were too small to do anything, I was devastated and spent the weekend eating chocs on the couch with a hot water bottle solidly stuck to my tummy!!!  The nurse told me to do this and not move!  Which i did.  I went in today thinking i would have more bad news but they told me I had 6 / 7 Follies and 3 were there so I totally know that you will be fine and EC for you will be this week but a bit later in the week.  Its so scary isnt it, scary but exciting!!!! Good luck for your next scan xx


----------



## ginger79

Thanks for the tip *mross* - going to get the hot water bottle out now!! No chocs left unfortunately as I ate them all yesterday 

Night all x


----------



## Mooncat

mross - I was scared about ec too, think it's only natural... but honestly, it was absolutely fine  For me, sedation but me under as much as a general, last thing I remember was the anaesthetist telling me I'd start to feel funny, then nothing until I was out of the procedure room, having bp taken by the nurse. You'll be just fine.

I had a lovely sleep last night, but now waiting for the phonecall from the clinic to say how many eggs fertilised... nervous, but trying to keep busy, hence being on here!


----------



## Mooncat

Just got the call... 11 fertilised! So chuffed! On a high, so giving out loads of     to you all xxx


----------



## hamilton74

mross- I was really nervous for EC too. I've never been a patient in hospital therefore sedation was all new to me. Needn't have worried though, like mooncat I was completely out of it rather than just sedated, the dr asked me to lift my bottom so he could place a sheet under me and the next moment I was back in my room!lol didn't feel a thing. thinking of you, but you'll be fine i'm sure.  .x

mooncat + yogabunny - any news yet? how you feeling??  

The embryologist rang at 08:20 this morning, 4 out of my 6 lil darling eggies have already fertilised!!!!!!     sooo pleased and relieved. He'll next call me thurs for possible transfer then or saturday - arghh what am i going to do for the next 2 days!  xx


----------



## hamilton74

fantastic Mooncat - well done!!!!!!!!!   .x


----------



## yogabunny

mooncat and hamilton - so pleased for you! i am waiting on that call still. getting nervous!!!!     feel uncomfortable today, i guess the lovely drugs have worn off! but is all ok and DH has spoilt me. i have signed up to lovefilm for the month, currently starting downton abbey series 1 episode 1

mross - i was really nervous, and so relieved,  because for me EC was the same as mooncat and hamilton, i didn't know a thing one minute talking about where i'd like to go on holiday, then waking up for checks and a cup of tea and a sandwich


----------



## chocolate button82

Congratulations to mooncat an hamilton made up for u xxx


----------



## EllasMummy

Mooncat- thats fab keeping everything crossed for you  x

Hamilton - such positive results so soon in...

M Ross- hopefully those follies keep growing I'm sure they will...

Ginger- not long now praying ec goes well....


I will be watching you all of you over the coming days and praying you all get that BFP you all deserve 

X only 10 days left of pill.... Injections at the ready baseline scan on the 21st.... Omg this time next month it will b me at ec point... Scared and worried its all going to be for nothing.... Got my ivf bill yesterday and it just hit me that this is all really really happening.... My test day will be the week before crimbo and that's just going to fantastic news or a real killer.... 

Can I ask all you girls how your emotions have been with the injections... The pill has really played on my sanity ;(


----------



## yogabunny

just got the call, 14 embies, how amazing, how scary! very very pleased. so will be waiting til Saturday for ET when they hope to have 2-3 blast.
 i must not worry about the next stage and just suck in the good news.

damelottie can you update me, *ET is Saturday 10th November*!


----------



## yogabunny

OOPs donna, not dame lottie getting threads muddled up in my excitment! x


----------



## janey751975

Hello everyone, 

I recognise some of you from the IUI thread that I have been part of for the last few months. Unfortunately, we had three failed DIUI attempts and so we are now on course for one shot of IVF. Our next appointment to speak to our consultant is on Tuesday of next week. I am kind of resigned to the fact that we won't be starting treatment till next year now, I guess it's too close to Christmas to start anything. Would people agree?? I put on so much weight during the three/four months of IUI that I think I need some time to get that back off to get ready for IVF. 

I have read up on treatment but wondered if you lovely ladies could just give me an idea of what to expect please? 

Thanks and I hope to make some more new friends through this new thread! 

J xx


----------



## Haley118

Hi all, got ET at 2.00 p.m. today, wish me luck   

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## yogabunny

good luck haley! x


----------



## Kayleigh85

Hi girls, 

I am really new to all of this, have never posted on a forum/chatroom before in my life! I have just started my first ever IVF cycle and Im nervouse and feeling very alone so be great to chat to some other lovely ladies in the same boat.

Just to give you an update, I suffer from Amenorrea, hubby's sperm count is fine. took first injection yesterday and got my first scan booked in for this friday.

Hope to hear back from someone soon!


----------



## EllasMummy

Yoga bunny - great news 

Haley - that's fab hunni everything crossed would love an inbox of details of how you felt during it I'm so nervous ;(

Kayleigh - welcome to the boards... I'm on my first ever cycle of ivf and the is only boards I ever posted on... I'll b watching your journey... I start jabs on 21st sane day as scan do we're only 2 weeks apart on our journey 

Janey - I'm so sorry to hear that iui didn't work for you but I'll be keeping everything crossed that ivf does. This is my first shot at ivf infact at any fertitity treatment at all.... I would imagine your too late for dec depending on treatment dates. That was the one thing that shocked me was that even thou your paying these huge amounts you can't pick the dates it happens. It's all been easy and straight forward I'm using Darlington woman's clinic and have had contact with them for 3 years whilst deciding to go for ivf or not. Weight wise I am actually a weight management consultant for a world wide brand. Shifting just pounds will make all the difference to you and your treatment do its worth while if you have time to lose a little GO FOR IT. I'm so scared of weight gain as I lost 7 stone 3 years ago and it terrifying thinking that just the meds alone will cause weight gain by fluid retension but it Cant be helped.

Will be keeping you in my thought over next few weeks as you start.... I would imagine that even for January treatment you will start some kind of meds on dec. best of luck xxx


----------



## Feelinglucky

Argh!! Ive lost the message i wrote!! Here we go again then. 

Ellasmummy- i felt terrible taking the pill too, i was moody and sick, felt fine as soon as i started to dr though. I did start taking the pill last thing at night, that helped 2.

Haley118 -  

Lottie - please dont keep us waiting to long!!  

Janey- welcome, i would think they might work around xmas, r u private or nhs? They couldnt wait to get us started at our clinic, where r u based?

kayleigh - hello and good luck - have u just started simming injections or dr? If your stimming theres loads of us with our first scan friday 

Good luck everyone else, hows fridays scan gang getting on with stims? I hate them i feel horrible!! Bad back puffy belly and feel sick! Xxx


----------



## janey751975

Thank you so much for your kind words *EllasMummy*. If they told me I could start this year I would be over the moon, but I wouldn't be overly dissappointed if they said it would be the new year now. New year, new start and all that!! I have been injecting menopur for all of my IUI treatment so I am not really too worried about that side of things. I more nervous about the EC to be honest, having never been sedated.......

In terms of weight loss, I do a lot of exercise but was advised to stop during treatment, so I have enjoyed being able to pick this back up, it is great for stress relief!! Huge congratulations on your weight loss, that is amazing. I lost about 3 and half stone about 2000 when I lost my mum and I am the same as you, I really worry about putting it all back on again...

*Feelinglucky2012* - I am NHS for this final try at IVF, I am based in Liverpool.

Hey *Kayleigh85*, looks like we are both new to this! Good luck with your first scan. xx


----------



## Kayleigh85

Hi Ellas Bunny! Thank you for your reply xx 

Its amazing to finally have started treatment, we have been trying for 3 & 1/2 years, having tried clomind, ovulation stimulation injections, Ive had a lap & Dye, plus ovarian drilling... its been a long old haul and extremely exhausting, I didnt know if i had an more hope left in me to be honest!! Plus the agony of watching each and every one of my friends falling pregnant (8 of them to be exact!) around me during this time has caused real heartache   

Im really pinning all my hopes on this but im so scared of it not working, the stats are so low i know i need to prepare for the worst result but at the same time remain positive, its a tough balance to get right!!

Yogabunny - I just noticed your with the Agora in Hove, thats were I am!! how strange, of all the places!

Feeling Lucky - Yes, just started first injection of Menapure on sunday night and will have the first tracking scan this friday (9th)!!


----------



## Kayleigh85

Hi Janey - you replied while i was replying!! thank you for your post, sorry to hear that IUI was unsuccessful for you, I will keep all fingers toes and anything else possible crossed for IVF for you, I really think it is the best way forward 

best of luck to you  and am sure we will be keeping eachother posted in this thread! xx


----------



## Mooncat

Hamilton and yogabunny - Brilliant! So pleased you both got good news too  Fingers crossed for Sat yogabunny  I've been told ET will be Thurs or Sat, depending how they grow and how I am. Weeing in a jug is already doing my head in, but I guess I have to do as I'm told! Going into work this afternoon, feel fine and need to keep myself occupied.

Haley118 - Good luck, let us know how you do!


----------



## yogabunny

Kayleigh85   yes, of all the places! it is so strange to go to an industrial estate at the back of hove station for this stuff! Wishing you lots of luck. I've never posted in a forum before either, now i am addicted 

Mooncat - poor you with the jug, the things we do heh! the pessaries are already doing my head in! Enjoy the distraction of work


----------



## chocolate button82

Good luck Haley xxx


----------



## chugabur1972

Hello ladies,

Just a quick update....Had EC yesterday.  They got 6 eggs which they were happy with for my age    Call today to say that out of the 4 they could use 3 have fertilised so they will call again on Thursday to let us know how they are doing and if we are having 3 or 5 day transfer.  Just   now that they stay strong for a 5 day transfer.

Mooncat, Hamilton74 and Yogabunny hope you are not feeling to sore.  Congratulations on your embies and good luck with your ET.  I'm hoping not to go too crazy of the next few days  

Mross I'm so pleased to hear that those few extra days of stimming have paid off and good luck for EC tomorrow xx

To all you lovely ladies on this wonderful journey good luck and take care


----------



## Victorialeanne

Hi newbies

*Feelinglucky*I felt the same on Gonal f, feel sick sensitive stomach and cramping. Lovely stuff, can't wait for Thursday just want to see if I'm responding properly.

Hope everyone else stimming is ok.

Good luck to everyone having their ET   Positivity to everyone xx


----------



## Feelinglucky

Victorialeanne - do u still feel the same way? 
It is horrible  poor us!!


----------



## jellybaby81

afternoon ladies!!!!!!!!!!!
mooncat, hamilton and yogabunny yay for soooo many embies well done u guys!
best of luck haley fr this afternoon!
feeling lucky I am on same timeline as you. on day 6 of stimms today (3 injections per day 1 in morn 2 in eve grrrrrrrrrrrrrr) feeling bloated and a bit sick and like constant need for a BM cos so much pressure down there! I had first scan yest, then one tomorrow am then friday! what day of stimms are you on? yesterdays scan showed lots of eggs and a couple were around 12mm they were the largest. i have pcos so will prob get lots of egg but quality unknown  This stimming phase is going really quickly tho. I may even trigger friday night!
welcome to kayleigh and hi to janey i recognise u from the iui board! My clinic (private) close 2 wks over xmas so not sure really
Best of luck to lottie testing today!!!!!!!! our first tester woop woop
x


----------



## jellybaby81

sorry also congrats to chugabear just noticed u had EC too!!!!!! I really think 3 day transfers should be just as effective as 5 day, part of my mind thinks better in than out. lots of bfps are gotten from 3dt's so i would be happy with either!!!!


----------



## Feelinglucky

Jellybaby im on day 5, have my first scan friday. 
I dont have pcos but my amh is 94 so im probably going to have the same problem. 
Im really looking forward to friday now, to see whats happening, clinic only gave me 12 days of stims, and thats only if they dont increase me. Dont know what theyll do if im not ready.
Im on gonal f 100 a day.

Anyone know when the dr inj stop? Or do they carry on?xx


----------



## yogabunny

chugabur1972 - yippee another fireworks night EC back with good news! well done!!!  -  and remember it is quality not quantity. 
sending you lots of luck for your call on thursday. I know, it is such a waiting game, and there is more of that to come


----------



## Victorialeanne

*Feelinglucky*I still feel the same quite bad cramps but Im hoping it's doing something in there. I've been told to still do down reg drugs too. Good luck for fri

X


----------



## jellybaby81

feelinglucky, I did no downreg so cant answer that one.... also I think it is quite rare to do more than 12 days stimms so dont worry about more drugs. the average is 10 days stims so halfway there yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay. im dreading how i will feel day 10 if i feel like this day 6! yikes


----------



## chocolate button82

Feelinlucky I also av my scan on fri to check how follies r growin can't wait on day 7 of stims now an quite crappy twinges all the time feel really bloated an a bit of pressure wen I sit down hope these drugs r doin there job an that we get gd eggs xxx


----------



## Kayleigh85

Seems like lots of us have scans friday! It is really comforting finally communicating with others going through the same process as me! send lots of luck your way ladies 

Im trying desperately hard to put weight on at the moment, my bmi is 19 (was told it had to be between 19 & 30 for successful treatment) but i dont want to be unhealthy in what i eat, does anyone have any suggestions?? im trying to eat lots of nuts etc but nothing seems to work, just want to be in the best way possibly for ET day  x


----------



## Haley118

Hiya - I am back from ET   thanks for your support and wishes.  A big hello to the newbies, I will be having a read through while I have my feet up over the next couple of days. 

Well, I had EC on Sat morning and ET this afternoon.  I am very bloated and constipated and been quite tender since EC.  I was terrified today that I was gonna burst with wind whilst on that table with discomfort, a full bladder and spontaneous wind.  Oh dear!  I was absolutely fine.  DH had to put some scrubs on and he came in to the theatre with me, he did look rather fetching and handsome in those scrubs.  I apologise for TMI about feeling windy but it can't helped, I am just being honest.  Tots, did you feel like that?

Anyway, I am officially PUPO   

I look forward to reading your progress.  

xx    xx


----------



## Ivfmamma

Lottie I've been stalking here today, what was your result ??        

Xxxxxx


----------



## Ivfmamma

Kayleigh85 - I'm the opposite way to you!! Had to get my BMI down to 30 for treatment & I've got about 3 lb left to lose, I've lost nearly 3 stone now, ill happily shove you some of my fat in a bin bag & drop it off to you   xxx


----------



## Crimsonrose

Hi, wow this board has been so busy today!!! I'm okay so far today, no cramps, feeling normal, and ten days to go until test date, the hope is lovely but the wait is killing me, never imagined it would be this difficult, can't stop thinking about it!!!

Sorry if I have missed anyone, have not caught up with all the pages yet but will read through the rest soon

*Mross* - Hope tomorrow goes well and good luck! Try relax tonight and watch a good film to take your mind of it, thinking about it will make you worse but really I was same as you and thinking back now I don't know what the fear was all about as I didn't feel or remember anything, I think it was just a number of things, failing, not being in control, it being a local, etc..

*Ginger* - Hope the scan went well and that your follicles are catching up, any news on ec yet?

*Hamilton / Mooncat / Yogabunny / Chugabur* - Congratulations on your fertilised eggs, you will be Pupo at the weekend, yey!! Lots of you today too!!

*Ellasmummy* - I have been pretty normal with treatment, I've had a few headaches like and its not been easy emotionally, an emotional roller coaster like, but apart from that I've been okay and I've just been going about life as normal, also people here on the forums have been amazing, we are all in it together.

*Janey *- Good luck at your appointment on Tuesday, I would wait see what the doctor says about the timescale, as who knows it could be before or after Xmas, different clinics run differently I think so I think it depends on the clinic.

*Haley* - Sorry only just seen your post, hope today went well?

*Kayleigh* - Welcome to the forum, you'll find this will become your new home, I have been living on here for the past couple of weeks!!


----------



## Lottie9

Hi girls xxxx

Well went to the clinic this morning at 8 am then had to wait till 130pm for the result!!!!! Been the worst wait ever! 

But I can now officially say IM PREGNANT     

I am in total shock that its worked after such a hard 6 years!!! 

Keep believing even when it's hard too I never thought I'd be telling my Dad that he's gunna be a Grandad  over the moon is an understatement now have to continue to pray it stays put and have faith ! 

Hope everyone is ok and coping cos it's not an easy time xxxxx


----------



## chocolate button82

Congratulations lottie made up for u bet ur so made up very happy to hear that it as worked for you xxx


----------



## Ivfmamma

Awwwwwww lottie I'm made up for you   xxxxxxx 

Who's next to test?? Let's have all bfps before xmas !! Strictly no negatives on this board thank you!! 

xxxxxxxx 

P.s - I've been on the pill since yesterday & had.prostap yesterday, I've turned into she devil today!! 

hubby usually rings at dinner & today he didn't so i rang him, no answer, rang again, no answer! Oh I was freakin mad! left him a very nasty voicemail! .. I think at one point during me leaving the message I gave him a death threat   he text me shortly after, ill ring you when your calm you hormonal B I T C H

LOL 

He did ring & I apologised, he's really busy at work & I was just being impatient when he didn't answer!

I posted a parcel today & was charged £7 to send it! so the cashier got a gobful ,  I didn't realise I was paying for the post offices works night out too!!!!!

RARRRRRRRRRRRRR lock me up girls lock me up!! 



xXxXxXxXx


----------



## yogabunny

CONGRATULATIONS LOTTIE!

ladies I am still pretty sore after EC yesterday, is this normal? I am still needing to lie down -  sitting up, and sitting on the loo are not comfortable at all!


----------



## Becksiow

Hi all,

Sorry for being a little dense, but what does PUPO stand for as I think I am one of them! I can guess most of the abbreviations, but can't suss this one.

Cheers


----------



## Ivfmamma

Becks its when you've had embies put back in, it stands for 

Pregnant until proven otherwise 

Xxxx


----------



## chugabur1972

Yogabunny - I'm still feeling pretty uncomfortable, bloated and very tired.  I think it's fairly normal but if you're concerned don't sit worrying just give your clinic a call.  Are you taking paracetamol and drinking plenty of water?  Take care xx


----------



## janey751975

*Lottie9* - just joined this thread today and what great news and inspiration to hear that you are pregnant after such a long journey!! I am so happy for you, lets hope that's the start of lots of good news on here.

Thanks to everyone else for their support, I will let you know how it all goes on Tuesday.


----------



## NicL

lottie woop woop! Totally chuffed for you. Enjoy this feeling. 

pupo ladies hope 2www is going ok and not too stressy.

economic ladies great haul of eggs there. good work!

Hello to newbies.

kayleigh85 my mum has recently has recently had her stomach removed and has to eat v high calorie foods. Nuts are good also avocado, dips like hummous, or try adding a bit of cream to soup or pasta  sauces.  Also cheese bags of calories but also a good source of protein good for making eggs. So you can keep eating all the healthy stuff but just sneak in some extra. good luck.

i am on day 5 of stims and it is just hitting me today. Back ache and bloating. Out with the skinny
jeanshello floaty dress.


----------



## NicL

sorry phone is going mental!

am starving to worry now about Friday when i have my scan in case its not working. 

always something to worry about! 

lots of love ladies Dmmt know how id get through with out you x


----------



## irishflower

Congratulations lottie, amazing news, so hard to imagine what that must be like!

I start down reg tomorrow so about 6 weeks behind you...hope it flies in!


----------



## Mooncat

Oh wow Lottie, congratulations  Amazing news for you!

yogabunny - Clinic warned me I'd feel uncomfortable and bloated (actually feel ok, only very slight discomfort, but think I always expect the worst!) but like chuggabunny says, if you don't feel right, contact the clinic, if only to put your mind at rest. They'll have a checklist of questions to run through I'm sure  

Hubbie out in the search party for friend's dad who's still missing  Really want to be out there helping, but he put his foot very firmly down, and he's right, as usual (only saying that because he won't read this!). Truth is, I'm shattered after afternoon at work, so need to relax and get an early night. 

Thanks to everyone else who's said nice things about my embies today  There have been lots of lovely messages but I'm doing badly at remembering names as usual.

Good luck to those on EC tomorrow, I know there are at least a couple, hope it's another bumper day! xxx


----------



## charlene666

Congrats Lottie9, thats fantastic, encouraging for the rest of us. 
xx


----------



## Tots

Hi ladies

Well done yogabunny, mooncat, Hamilton and chugabur on EC and fertilisation. Next   reached.

Feeling lucky - I was on 0.50 of buserelin during down reg and then they reduced it to 0.20 during stimming.

Chocolate button - if your feeling fit to burst it can only be a good sign with the stimming.

Congratulations lottie on your BFP. So very happy for you. 

I'm 8dp5dt transfer today. So far I have managed to restrain from testing early. 
Been to the doctors today because my belly button went from an Inny to an outty since taking the cyclogest. Suffered really bad constipation after EC. sorry if tmi. Turns out I now have a hernia. Be warned ladies they are evil things but necessary. 

Good luck ladies. Xxx


----------



## chocolate button82

Tots I do feel fit to burst lol can only mean gd things its even uncomfortable to sit down it fuzzy help that I got up with a throat infection this Mornin so feelin pretty sorry for myself bet u can't wait to test hehe xxx


----------



## chocolate button82

I mean duznt not fuzzy bloody phone got a mind of its own lol xxx


----------



## yogabunny

chugabur1972 and mooncat - THANK YOU, I am so glad there is someone to reach out to on here. I just woke up from a big sleep. I rang the clinic and like you said they went through a list to look out for and I feel reassured, they said could be expected moderate pain due to length of time in theatre to get all those lovely eggies. I now have a hot water bottle which is helping SO MUCH and upped the paracetamol to every 4 hours and increased the water. I will call them again in the morning if I need to.

Tots - they look and feel like evil things! I hope you are feeling ok, and not too painful? 

Mooncat - I hope that your friend's dad gets found soon. DH is right though you need to take care of you xxx

Chocolate button - poor you, throat infection is last thing you need. get the vitamin C down you!! 

I won't get into personals again, so good luck to everyone stimming, scanning hope your follies are growing at just the right amount. Good luck to all ECs and ETs. Congratulations to PUPOs and BFPs. Hope 2ww find some lovely distracting things to do! And hugs to anyone who has had bad news.


----------



## Mooncat

Glad to hear you're feeling better yogabunny  I'm starting to feel more bloated now, few people saying about constipation after ec, fear I'm heading that way... think I need to up my fibre intake! And thanks about friend's dad, it's such a nightmare situation for the family 

chugabur1972, sorry for calling you chuggabunny  Said I was rubbish with names! Don't know where I got that one, but I quite like it


----------



## Munchable

Hi girlies,

Have not been on this forum much as I only found it in the later stages of my IVF process.  Just wanted to say I had my egg collection yesterday and it was not as bad as I though (still in a bit of after pain though).

Well, I got 12 eggs, 11 fertilised which is good news.  They are hoping to transfer on either Thursday or Sat/Sun dependant on the gradeing of them - in which I find out tomorrow.  They said grade 1 is excellent and grade 4 is the least best, but all grades don't gaurentee success and any of them could, it is all just an average statistic.  All very exciting hope you gals are all well and fingers crossed for you all. xxx


----------



## jellybaby81

wow lottie big congrats, the first bfp sooo exciting for u and for all of us as it gives real hope! 
Tots cant believe u have a hernia...was that related to egg collection? Fingers crossed for ur last few days of your 2ww
Nic L i hear u on the discomfort, does not help that we have to drink so much bloody water, i feel fit to burst! am so Not hungry but trying to eat to feed the eggies. may try hot water bottle tomorrow to encourage growth.
Off to bed with me, have a follicle scan at 8am that will be day 7 of stimms, getting there....
sleep well ladies
Jellybaby


----------



## Crimsonrose

Lottie - So so pleased for you, its so good to hear success and it proves that there is 'chance and hope' out there, well done you and big big congratulations, how come they kept you waiting so long? That must of been like omg!!!

Ladies we should start a testing table with all our names and test dates, just an idea?


----------



## ginger79

Congratulations *Lottie*! Really happy for you   

Lovely to hear success stories, what a boost! Here's hoping we see lots more on here soon&#8230;

Lots of other good news today too, exciting!

Well done *Mooncat, hamilton, yogabunny, chugabur, SweetP *- onto the next stage for you - good luck for your ETs!

*Haley* - Congrats on being PUPO!

*Crimsonrose* - Glad you're feeling ok today, hope the wait isn't too painful, I can't imagine concentrating on anything else - I'm bad enough already! Like the idea of a testing table&#8230; how do we set that up, do you know?

Hello to everyone else, wishing you all loads of luck xx

I have just done my 12th and final gonal f injection - made it at last! So not too far behind you guys who have EC tomorrow (good luck, let us know how it goes!). I have 5 big follicles but they want me to wait until Friday for EC to allow a few more to catch up&#8230; so I'll be triggering tomorrow night. Anyone else with me??


----------



## Haley118

*lottie9* - fantastic news, many congratulations, it must be a wonderful feeling, so happy for you 

*ivfmamma* - I always look forward to your updates, you make me laugh, you are so funny.

This process has turned me into an insomniac, I just can't stay asleep. Sick of it now but I am off work at the moment so I can catch up later on when I have filled my belly.

The discomfort has now wore off after EC, it lasted about 3 days, just bloated and constipated, not winging just saying. Had ET yesterday and my test date is the 21st    

xxxx


----------



## charlene666

Off to have my egg collection now, should be in surgery bout 8am. Eek! Good luck to anyone having theirs today


----------



## Ivfmamma

Charlene - GOOD LUCK !!!!!!   xxxxx


----------



## yogabunny

good luck charlene


----------



## jellybaby81

Massive rant alert. Guys am very upset and quite angry after my scan this morning day 7 stims. Long and short of it have close to 30 eggs on 1 ovary and 20 on the other. The nurse happened to mention doc may cancel due to high number. Cut to me lying there thinking WTF?? are u freaking kidding me? I am so upset am sitting in work just trying to stay calm. The clinic know.my history and preempted this situation in my opinion. I am on low dose 150 but i feel they should have gone lower i have been on lower with them before for iui and always over responded then too.
Cant believe my ivf journey could be over so soon
am in shock


----------



## jellybaby81

Sorry that should say clinic should have preempted this situation
x


----------



## yogabunny

jellybaby - how frustrating!! totally agree with you, please rant away! how did they leave it? are they going to call you, have you been told to stop stimming and just "coast" for now? 
I REALLY hope they can do that and still go ahead for you.  let us know what happens. you are doing the right thing trying to stay calm, but I know I would feel exactly the same as you.


----------



## Kayleigh85

Moring girls,

wow i just got to work and checked this board, its been soooo busy!!

Thanks for the advice re trying to gain some weight, i am eating what u can!! I fell confused as dont want to eat "unhealthily" but the heathly stuff just isnt cutting it! is anyone buying in to any weird and wonderful foods or suppliments that can help the ivf process in any way??

*Lottie * - I only just joined this forum yesterday, massive congratulations to you!!! the reason i joined was to hear some success stories to perk me up a bit thoughout this whole prcess as i havent been dealing with it very well and to hear of your success is soooo encouraging!! you are an inspiration for us all!! am very very happy for you!

Hi *Jellybaby*, so sorry to hear of your dissappointment after scan this morning, that's so bad of the clinic to start you an a dos ethat they already knew you would over-respond to!! when will you find out if they will abondon this cycle or not? I understand your frustration, have been there many times, its rubbish (to put it nicely!). are you able to start again easily on your next cycle if this one has to be abandoned?

to all the other girls who have just had EC - rest up and get your selves well and fit and ready for ET, very excited for you all, hope you have lots of lovely fertilised eggies waiting for you!!

there are so many on this forum - am wishing lots of luck to you all!!


----------



## Feelinglucky

Jellybelly - what r they doing now   hopefully things will b ok, im on 100 dose gonal f, but seriously starting to struggle with stimming, and wondering if the same is happening. Ive got my fongers and toes crossed for u xx

Thanks for everyones replies yesterday, did try posting but my phone wasnt having any of it!!

Charlene i hope it went well for u x

Lottie massive congratulations!! x

Haley congratulations on being pupo!! Cant imagine actually getting to the point where i can say that, did u feel that way last week?x

Chocolatebutton - i feel the same x

Tots - ive reduced from 0.5 to 0.2 also.x

Nicl.- im sure youll b fine on friday. Got my fingers crossed for u 2.x

Who've i missed?? Sorry good luck congrats and pma and babydust to u all xxxxxxx


----------



## hamilton74

morning ladies,
Jellybaby- you must be gutted and totally frustrated   so sorry - hope you get it sorted.x

Charlene - hope the EC went well, just chill now for the rest of the day and enjoy being spoiled.x

Lottie9 - huge congrats (I bet it all still feels like a dream) Take care of yourself and your precious cargo.x

sweetp - well done on your EC. Only a day behind mooncat,yogabunny and myself, all waiting eagerly for ET.x

Mooncat+ Yogabunny - as you both had EC same day as me, how you feeling?? I can't say i've had pain as such, just a constant uncomfortable feeling low in my abdomen, constipated too. Those pessaries are simple to insert, though are messy little blighters.  are you both taking time off work? I'm off coz I work on a very busy ward in a hospital and want to keep away from bugs, stress and overdoing it.  Not sure what to do the next 2 weeks when we have our 2ww - will drive me insane at home though don't want to risk anything - soz i'm babbling on now - just a bit of a worrier. Also, anyone know how many days after ET the crucial time of embedding generally occurs, i'll be too scared to  move!lol. Is it just me that thinks that way/?? 

All the best to everyone having EC in the next couple of days, I think there's a few of you - keep us updated.xx


----------



## hamilton74

Kayleigh85 said:


> Moring girls,
> 
> wow i just got to work and checked this board, its been soooo busy!!
> 
> Thanks for the advice re trying to gain some weight, i am eating what u can!! I fell confused as dont want to eat "unhealthily" but the heathly stuff just isnt cutting it! is anyone buying in to any weird and wonderful foods or suppliments that can help the ivf process in any way??
> 
> *Lottie * - I only just joined this forum yesterday, massive congratulations to you!!! the reason i joined was to hear some success stories to perk me up a bit thoughout this whole prcess as i havent been dealing with it very well and to hear of your success is soooo encouraging!! you are an inspiration for us all!! am very very happy for you!
> 
> Hi *Jellybaby*, so sorry to hear of your dissappointment after scan this morning, that's so bad of the clinic to start you an a dos ethat they already knew you would over-respond to!! when will you find out if they will abondon this cycle or not? I understand your frustration, have been there many times, its rubbish (to put it nicely!). are you able to start again easily on your next cycle if this one has to be abandoned?
> 
> to all the other girls who have just had EC - rest up and get your selves well and fit and ready for ET, very excited for you all, hope you have lots of lovely fertilised eggies waiting for you!!
> 
> there are so many on this forum - am wishing lots of luck to you all!!


Kayleigh - I ate lots of cottage cheese as recommended by my clinic, then every meal was mackerel, chicken or egg based, added grated cheese to almost everything, I dislike milk so bought large bottles of Yazoo milkshake, to be honest i'm all proteined out! bleagh! plenty of water too. I only got 7 follies but that is most probably due to my age more than the diet I followed (i'm 38yrs) old bugger!lol - all the best - get munching!!


----------



## Mooncat

Oh Jellybaby, sorry to hear that   I'm sure it's a really hard balancing act for the clinic and they do the best they can based on info they have... but I'd still feel the same as you   Really hope your body calms down so you can carry on, if not all the way at least to ec so all your hard work egg producing isn't wasted. Sending   xx


----------



## Kayleigh85

I am sooo addicted to this forum btw!! xx


----------



## ginger79

*oh no jellybaby how frustrating!!* really hope you don't have to have cycle cancelled, when will you find out? Keeping fingers crossed for you and hoping there is something they can do. I also have over 20 follicles in each ovary , they started me on 150 gonal f then down to 100 then 75 for last couple of days. Took 12 days altogether. Hope they can do something similar for last you. I think it's really  for that possibility to just be casually mentioned by nurse like that, should be handled more sensitively!! Grrr. Sending positive vibes your way xx


----------



## chazzy333444

just thought i would say hi to all you ladies! Have only just found this thread....

I has my fist baseline scan yestersday..... had 14 on one side and 12 on the other..... so i start gonal F tonight anyone at the same point as me would love to hear from anyone xxxx


----------



## yogabunny

morning everyone 

*hamilton74 *- glad to hear you are doing well. i was very sore yesterday stuck in bed, think i must have been in ec for a while, not that i knew i was happily out of it! but i am definitely on the mend.yes know what you mean about pessary ,blurgh. i'm not working much in next 2 weeks either, went freelance a few months ago, my old job was so stressful, my manager had left due to stress and i was expected to pick up her stuff, would have been a nightmare with appointments etc. so ...stuff to keep me sane... i signed up to love film and netflix online. i might ebay a load of stuff, remember how to crochet or knit and maybe do my xmas shopping online! all 2ww suggestions welcome! 

*kayleigh *- the weird health food thing i have bought is some quinoa pops, bit like rice krispies, which i sometimes have for breakfast, it's an easy way to get some protein, and very good for you, i like to think it helped me but who knows - if you need to put on weight i am really loving peanut butter! also avocado, that's good fat ? good luck x


----------



## Crimsonrose

*IVFMamma* - Lol, you sounded scary to DH yesterday! Been laughing at a lot of your posts lately, your soo funny, glad you are here, you make me smile! I can be a little like that if I can't get through to DH when he is at work, lol, sometimes he is just busy but it is just not good enough is it, lol, they need to make time for us, grrrrr, lol!!!

*Yogabunny* - Hope you are feeling better. Good on you ringing the clinic, always better to get another opinion and glad they made you feel better

*Mooncat *- Hope you've managed to find your friends dad ok safe and well.

*Tots* - Sorry what does 8dp5dt transfer mean? Sorry I not quite got the hang of the abbreviations as of yet but hopefully I am almost there! Also TMI? Sorry to hear about the hernia and hope you are ok xx

*SweetP* - Congratulations on the fertilised eggs, its such a relief isn't it to know your eggs are doing well, you've passed another milestone, well done!!

*Jellybaby* - Sorry to hear about the scan, oh no as if!! When are they going to let you know? You must be going through hell, try keep calm, hopefully fingers crossed everything will be ok xx

*Ginger* - I will have a think how to set one up, maybe a table in word with every ones names and then cut and paste, I could have a go at it tonight? Good luck with Friday if I don't make it on tonight, I do have some soaps to catch up on and supermarket shopping to do but I will try my best, lol, I have turned into a right housewife!!!!

*Charlene *- Good luck and hoping you get lots of good quality eggs!!

Sorry if I have missed anyone, running short on time xx


----------



## mross

Hi little IVF ladies,

Thats me just back from Egg Collection!!! OMG its so easy its unreal - i was terrified this morning, but they were amazing, got all cosy in bed and went through what was to happen, then went to the little room and chatted to the surgeon and nurses, they pupped a cannula in and the next think I knew I was chatting away to hubby in the ward!  Absolutely fine.  Im a bit sore and bloody and was told only paracetomal however Ispoke to the other nurse and explained paracetomal does nothing for me and im not keen on suppositry pain killer about my bum and im used to codeine, and she cleared it with the doctor and said its absolutely fine to take codeine for the pain and gave me some 30s (the strongest ones) I havent taken any yet but just preemtping it.

So, 6 Eggs!!!!!!!!  After only 2 follies last friday and a meltdown we are delighted to have 6 little eggies getting jiggy with it now.

Im all cosy on the couch with lots of duvet covers and lucozade and will catch up with you all laters once ive slept.

Lots of love xxx


----------



## hiltra

Great to hear mross!
Well done - and thanks for the reassurance.
My EC is coming up in a week or two so glad to receive updates.

Hope you have a nice sleep and hope your eggs fertilise nicely 
x


----------



## jellybaby81

Hey girls thanks so much u are all so kind with your support.
Esp liking gingercats story hoping they might lower my dose. Thanks ginger cat.
Still waiting on call feel like i could vomit. Cant believe this could all be for nothing? All the pbysical and emotional input wasted.
I really am blaming the clinic as they know my body very well. Have been with them for 2 yrs and have overstimulated mnay times hence ivf. I never thought ivf would be cancelled too. Sigh. Praying for doc to let me continue, will update later 
x to all


----------



## chocolate button82

Jellybaby try not to worry I knw it's easier sed than done but everything will work out keep us posted xx
Mross well done you bet ur made up they will b avin sum jiggy jiggy in lab now lol I av my EC sum time next week so nervous keep us all posted how ur little eggs r gettin on xx


----------



## Feelinglucky

Chocolatebutton - isnt it odd sayig next week for egg collection, we could be pupo the week after!!!!

Mross - congrats and thank u for the reassurance, and fongers crossed those little eggs are doing their job!!


----------



## star17

Hello everyone - so much news!!!

Lottie - fantastic!!!!  Hopefully we will all have the same result - come on Oct/Nov team!!

Jellybaby81 - I am so sorry to hear that.  That is exactly what I am also worried about (as I have 25 ish follicles on one side and 20 on the other).  It is amazing how they throw in a comment like that without knowing whether that is what they are planning on doing or not - causing lots of stress.  Is there any way that you can speak to the doctor directly?  They may well be able to reduce your dose and it will still be OK to proceed - they just need to keep a close eye on you.  I will keep my fingers crossed for you and would be feeling just as cross as you are with your clinic (especially as they know you!).

To everyone else - wow what great progress.  Thank you for the EC stories - mross - nice that it was not too bad!  

Kayleigh - someone suggested Whey to go - protein powder - to me.  I have no idea if it helps or not - but the chocolate one doesn't taste too bad!

I think I will be joining the gang having EC early next week depending on tomorrow's scan......yesterdays showed a lot of follicles, but only 5 had grown to 11/12.......they are taking it slow and steady!


----------



## chugabur1972

Congrats Mross - I got 6 eggs too  
Enjoy your nice restfull afternoon on the couch and I hope you are back to normal in no time.....if there is such a thing as normal during this process  
Good luck with your call tomorrow xx


----------



## Feelinglucky

Congratulatioms chugabur, fingers crossed for u for the next step xx


----------



## charlene666

Hello all. I'm at home after my egg collection, oh what a fool I was getting so worked up over the canula business that I didn't notice he had done it! Amazing team at Woking, highly rate them. I don't want to seem like o am bragging, just I'm really happy that they collected 18 eggs and partners count was very high, 14 million something or other. not as sore as i was expecting take it as it comes. well done to all that had their EC today


----------



## star17

Wow - that is brilliant Charlene - relax for the rest of the day!


----------



## charlene666

Me again! In gonna sound like a complete newb but what does 'DH' stand for?


----------



## hamilton74

well done girls on your EC day. I got 6 eggies also and 4 of mine have fertilised - keeping fingers crossed for yours too.    .x


----------



## charlene666

star17 said:


> Wow - that is brilliant Charlene - relax for the rest of the day!


Thank you, I plan to! So excited bout the call tomorrow! Still a long way to go yet but we are happy for a good start. Hope everyone is well


----------



## charlene666

hamilton74 said:


> well done girls on your EC day. I got 6 eggies also and 4 of mine have fertilised - keeping fingers crossed for yours too.   .x


Fantastic, well done you! Well done everyone, I like this forum, how supportive u all are, and welcoming, other forums aren't as nice.


----------



## Lottie9

Afternoon ladies hope everyone's ok and resting plenty xx

To all those preparing for egg collection hope it all goes well and keep calm. To those having embryo transfer nearly PUPO  

I still feel like I'm dreaming !!!!!!!! Having lots of cramping but I know now it's just my little baby getting comfy  

All those who are feeling deflated keep your spirits up this time last week I was feeling totally fed up and preparing myself for my negative result yet that wasn't the case ! Can't believe after 6 years finally its happened 

Let's have lots more BFP before Christmas xxxxx


----------



## jellybaby81

Hey charlene dh means dear husband i think!
Still waiting on call. Goin crazy here. 
Thanks star sorry to hear u may be in same boat. It sucks. I am on 150 and they said its the lowest dose they use. If i proceed it is unlikely i will have a fresh transfer. Pretty upsetting.
Yes it was v flippant of the nurse to comment but i almost prefer to be prepared for that phonecall.... In saying that she was hardly sympathetic.
Wish me luck. Congrats on ec charlene
jb


----------



## Lottie9

Jellybaby hope everything will be ok hang in in there at the beginning I thought mine was gunna be cancelled and it wasn't. Hope it'll be ok xxxx hugs


----------



## ttc79

hi ladies , 
deary me - miss 1 day on here n theres lots being going on 7 pages to catch up on so do personalls later 
Lottie - big congrats on your BFP - Gives  the rest of hope  

Afm - had baseline scan yesterday all went well , started gonal f last night  finally back on the journey 

quick question , if anyone could answer that be great .  I know not to be lifting when on 2ww but what about when stimming  , My job involves a lot of lifting


----------



## charlene666

jellybaby81 said:


> Hey charlene dh means dear husband i think!
> Still waiting on call. Goin crazy here.
> Thanks star sorry to hear u may be in same boat. It sucks. I am on 150 and they said its the lowest dose they use. If i proceed it is unlikely i will have a fresh transfer. Pretty upsetting.
> Yes it was v flippant of the nurse to comment but i almost prefer to be prepared for that phonecall.... In saying that she was hardly sympathetic.
> Wish me luck. Congrats on ec charlene
> jb


Thank u, and yeah I thought it was a husband thing but my brain is full of mushy peas today,at least it feels it!
Be strong everyone you've all done so well and I admire u all.


----------



## mross

Hi girls

Jellybean - No news yet?  oh im praying you are ok and they dont cancel it.  I was convinced i was being cancelled on Monday but it went the other way, please let us know we are all thinking about you.

Charlene - Well done darling, it was so easy wasnt it  Having said that im now in a bit of ouchyness when I pee!  Its like everything is all crampy and thorns when i wee to hard  Is that normal? 

Claire - yay, we are egg twins with 6 hehe!

Has anyone else got cats??  I have two black witchey cats that i love with all my heart and spoil rotten, a bit like crazy cat lady!  Anyway one of them is a bit anxious and im sure he is picking up on me and all this ivf, as im typing this he is on my chest refusing to move and just needing loved, he has been attached to me and snuggling and stoming since i started IVF - anyone else the same!??

lots of love xxx


----------



## Ivfmamma

Jelly - any news? I'm also very worried about over stimulating, I've got pcos & apparently im a prime candidate for ohss so im very scared!  

Im on 150 menupor which is a low dose so im told? 

Im also on Gestone & clexane to help minimise risks for ohss, so my ivf doc is being a bit on the cautious side which is good but this unsettles me that she's going to these lengths! hope I don't get it xxx 

Let us know how you get on? xxx


----------



## Ivfmamma

Ladies - IVF is not as easy as it looks is it!! You don't realise how much is involved until you start your treatment xx


----------



## yogabunny

ivfmamma - you are so right, those three little letters don't really prepare you for everything involved!  :

mross - i'm glad you described the thorny crampy feeling! i get exactly that feeling when peeing! I asked clinic about it, they said that probably due to everything being a bit swollen and squashed, and important thing is that you are peeing! and that no heavy bleeding. anyway if it hasn't calmed down by friday i will call them again! i am calling them every day at the moment, haha! they must think, oh god it's her again!


----------



## chocolate button82

Feelinglucky I knw it feels strange sayin about egg collection next week ur right we will soon b pupo fingers crossed xx


----------



## ginger79

Will have a proper read through all the posts later - hope everyone is ok - congrats to those with goods news, so much is happening on here every day now!

*jellybaby* just logged on to see if you had heard from the clinic? Been thinking about you lots today, really hope it all works out one way or another - and remember that frosties work too!! 

Has your clinic said why they don't go below 150 gonal f? I understand that could be the lowest starting dose but I don't see why they can't adjust it...? Seems weird that mine (Guys hospital in London) will and yours won't - if that's what you need... I know we have to trust that the clinic knows best and wants to maximise our chances and best results and health for everyone, but it's frustrating when there are different policies in different places especially if things aren't explained properly... Anyway, sorry for rambling - just wanted to say thinking of you and hope you are ok!


----------



## Ivfmamma

Any of you ladies had shellac manicure or pedicure before? 

I'm buying the kit on payday to start doing them on clients. I'm already qualified in spray tanning & manicure & pedicures so with shellac being popular I thought I'd buy the kit! 

I've got 2 jobs homecaring & really hate it! So I'd like to have my own beauty business, I do a bit of beauty at the minute but not really busy with it, so I'm adding more strings to my belt with shellac xx


----------



## NicL

hi just a real quick one as off out for a curry for Dh birthday but wanted to say fab news mross Clare and  charlene enough ec.

jellybaby thinking of you honey x

post more later  x


----------



## Mooncat

Evening all!

Well done ladies on EC today, so glad you found it ok, sounds like it's been another good one, fingers crossed all goes well overnight 

I'm back to clinic tomorrow for ohss check, and maybe ET... booked for 11.30am but they'll only do it if I'm ok... and if the embies are doing reeeeally well tomorrow they'll hold off til Sat. So many ifs and buts! Hoping they'll say my fluid balance is ok, so I can give up weeing in a jug! But far more importantly, so they can do ET 

Wanted to ask you all-knowing ladies, any tips for what I should be eating/drinking/doing to prepare my body for ET and PUPO?


----------



## jellybaby81

awwww you guys bringing tears to my eyes with all your kindness!!! u rock!
Well finally the call came after I rang to see wtf they called me back. No cancellation so far, they want me to continue same meds (150 gonal f + cetrotide) and come back friday. My e2 level today was 8660 up from 3699 on monday holy crap. This nurse that rang did not say much and said all looks good. I asked about what the other nurses said this morn and she did not really know. I asked about cut off point of e2 for retrieval ie how high is too high with e2 levels but she said she has seen higher than 10,000 at trigger. So all in all, happy to still be on course BUT nned to prepapre myself in case they cancel friday. Pcos is the devil!!!! for me anyway, however the clinic should have known this would happen.
In saying that i dont feel half bad for someone with orange sized ovaries carrying 40+ eggs. apparently ohss only effects some people.
choking down some steak here, not into it. dont have much of an appetite normally and its gone out the window today.
ginger and star thanks for your thoughts I hope you guys dont end up at this point with me
to all others thanks for thinking of me
quick question - are u guys informed of ur e2 levels cos I never hear anyone talking about them?


----------



## dumbwing07

Hey Ladies

not replied for ages as got a little bit lost in the feed, so many pages now, great that theres so much support out there for us. 
Got my scan on 15th nov to see if womb lining is thick enough for ET, nerve racking but just want it out of the way now so i can have ET (prays) Started spotting this evening but been told this is normal.
So once again playing the waiting game, fingers crossed for next week. 
Hoping and praying for all you ladies too!

Prayers and Baby dust to everyone on this journey


----------



## Crimsonrose

Congratulations to everyone who has had EC today, seems to be a lot happening in here now and everyone is getting cracking, good to hear!!

Jellybaby - I guess that is good news for now and hopefully everything will be ok, try and put Friday to the back of your mind if you can hun, I know its easier said than done, I am on my 2ww and can't stop thinking about it!! I have never heard of e2 levels, that does sound quite a jump in numbers but sure they will be keeping a close eye on you and if its mean't to be it will be mean't to be.


----------



## mross

Jellybaby - thats really good news - and if they have done it for over 10,000 levels then even better.  I dont even know what E2 level is heehee!  My clinic tell me nothing, which is good otherwise id be a nightmare!!!  Hope your ok.  You must be agony with all those eggs bouncing and squishing in there!  I was/ am still in agony with my 7 follicles i had, my ovaries feel so swollen even after collection.  I was the same yesterday, had stimmed for 14 days and finaly had enough, i didnt want to eat or nothing either so im with you.

Well ive just done the progesterone gel ladies.  The less said about that one the better I think. EWWWWWWWWWWW!  

Night night xx


----------



## VEC

Hi everyone, just gate crashing quickly to say to Charlene, you might want to check this link out (it's a list of abbreviations).

   to all
Martha x


----------



## irishflower

Well done to all those ec'ers today   I only really get a chance to go on here for a quick visit each night, seems like so much happens each day!

Well I am officially down-regging now! Appointment this afternoon where a rather large needle administered prostap into my backside   was also taken through stims injections and that whole process....complicated!

MRoss-I also have two cats, loves of my life! Brother and sister we've had for about 9 years now. There is lots of evidence to suggest animals can pick up on emotions, hormones etc. They're such wonderful creatures!


----------



## beany34

Holy moly miss a couple of days and miss out on so much chat!! After all that reading ive mo time left for writing!

Lottie - congrats fantastic! Hope to join you next week but not feeling optimistic  

Well done ladies on all eggies collected, hope you all get a good one to tranfer back  

I've been dead busy at work, feeling totally normal now and thinking it must mean its going to be bfn   .... this time next week I'll know!!!

Night ladies 

xx


----------



## Tots

Good evening ladies
I'm 9dp5dt and today was DH birthday so I decided to test 3 days early in the hope I could give him the best birthday present ever. I am ecstatic to say I got my   After 10 years ttc ours dreams have came true. I'm going to test every day till sat to make sure I stay BFP. 


Good luck ladies on your own journeys. I look forward to reading your updates. November has been a great month for BFP's. hope to see many more.


----------



## star17

Tots, fab news. massive congratulations!!!!


----------



## ginger79

*Tots *- fantastic news, congratulations, bring on more BFPs!!   

*Charlene/mross* - congrats on your eggs, hope they are busy doing their thing now! Reassuring to hear EC is not so bad, have been getting a bit anxious about mine&#8230; And *Mross* - wow, what a turnaround!

*chazzy *- welcome aboard!

*ttc79 *- good news and best of luck for your journey x

*Jellybaby* - great news that they haven't cancelled after all - hope all continues to go well! I haven't been told about e2 levels but I did hear one of the nurses say to the other yesterday that my previous day's results had been 6,000 and something&#8230; so maybe they were talking about that then?!

*Mooncat *- good luck for tomorrow, hope all goes well!

*star17 *- like you I had lots of follicles but they only grew slowly... What day of stims are you on? I had to do 12, became a bit of a pro with those needles by the end&#8230;

And I've just done my last injection - ovitrelle (trigger) - felt really faint as I was doing it, not sure why! Maybe it's because it's all becoming that bit more real now, will be at the hospital Friday morning for EC&#8230;


----------



## ginger79

PS sorry not managing to keep up with everyone but        to you all!!


----------



## Ivfmamma

Tots !!!!!! So pleased for you   wishing you a happy & healthy 9 months Xxxx 

Dear crimson rose - don't be getting any ideas (put the stick down until the 16th, I said put the stick down)   xxx


----------



## charlene666

VEC said:


> Hi everyone, just gate crashing quickly to say to Charlene, you might want to check this link out (it's a list of abbreviations).
> 
> to all
> Martha x


You are a star! Thank you!

Ginger- oh nuts I forgot what u posted,I'm gonna have to have a look again and repost!


----------



## chocolate button82

Tots congratulations made up for you bet ur ecstatic xx


----------



## charlene666

Ginger- that's it! Thank you and no the EC isn't so bad, I asked for painkillers in recovery which they gave through iv and if u don't like canulas ask for numbing cream for back of ur hands, I didn't feel a thing,they were fabulous as I was so scared. I was home before I knew it,, bit achy today but no worse than period pain, you'll be fine, good luck, when is it?


----------



## Wishingforbump

Made up for u tots xxxx


----------



## mross

Hi ladies,

WOW TOTS!!!!!!!!!  Amazing news!  So excited for you yippeee!!!

Well - i cant beleive it ladies, after only having 2 follies and then ending up with 7 follies, they got 6 eggs out of me yesterday and I just had the call from the embryologist......all 6 Fertilised!!!! WOW, I have 6 little wannabe babies waiting for me!  They want to do 5 day transfer so transfer at blastocyst stage so im booked in for this on Monday - is that perfectly normal  

Lots of cuddles to everyone.  Another milestone completed.  Very exhausting!  Really achey today after EC but nothing too bad and Im feeling excited now!!

xx


----------



## Haley118

Hi all, 

Good luck to all those having EC and ET soon.  

Tots - fantastic news, I can understand the temptation to test early. 

My test date is the 21st November, which seems miles away but it will soon be here I am sure.  

mross that's fantastic, well done, you must be over the moon.  Awaiting that phone call to hear if they have fertilised was actually one of the most daunting moments throughout this process for me, I was green waiting.  They collected 5 from me, 3 were mature and 2 fertilised, I felt so lucky as it could have been a different story.  ET is just like having a smear really with more people around you, it's the full bladder bit that's not nice but it's over very quickly   then it's the 2ww, I am finding it difficult not racing around like my usual self but needs must. 

Love to you all xxx


----------



## hamilton74

morning girlies, 
How is everyone?? 

Tots - big fat congrats!!!!!!!! well done you.x

mross - eggsalent news! x

I've just had my call from the embryologist asking me to go along to the clinic for ET today at 12:45 - yay!!!     two lovely eggies have fertilized beautifully - I feel so blessed to have come this far all quite incident free.    it all continues as well.  

Hoping you all have a good day with plenty of rest and lots more good news    . xx


----------



## chugabur1972

Morning lovely ladies,

hamilton - congratulations on your two lovely eggies and good luck with ET.  I am in the same boat with 2 little ones and we are having our ET at 3pm today.   for us both and sending you lots of   that those little ones bed down nicely in their new home xx

Hayley - I was the same as you with the waiting for the call.....most nervous I've been in a long time but I guess that's nothing compared to the 2ww.  I'm not far behind you so we can encourage each other to stay strong     xx

Mross - Congratulations on all 6 fertilising that fantastic news and going to blastocyst is very encouraging.  You must be very happy and can sit back and relax now and get ready for Monday.     

Tots - Congratulations  

To everyone else on here best of luck with your journey    

Love Clare xx


----------



## mross

Good luck today Clare - everything crossed for you.  Get that baby in you !!!!!!


----------



## Crimsonrose

Lol IVFMamma, the thought had not even crossed me mind, lol!!! 

Congratulations Tots, I'm made up for you, brilliant news, bet you are so so happy, wow, fab news!!!


----------



## charlene666

Hi ladies, I'm really pleased to say 14 of my eggs fertilised! I've got to wait til morning for a call to find out if transfer is tomorrow or if going to blastocyst so transfer monday!  I don't think.I posted this on here already, my brain a bit mushy still sorry if.I have


----------



## Ivfmamma

At work this morning (home caring) & was having a wee when I noticed one of my old dears had some weighing scales in the bathroom, so I stepped on peeped down & I was 3st 10lb so I've some how lost nearly 9 stone since Monday LMAO !!!  

And slimmer of the freaking century goes too .....................!!!!! 

I said anny you do realise you've a slight technical fault going on with them scales don't you   

Haha cheered me up today anyway lol Xxxx


----------



## Ivfmamma

Can I ask when you go for scan to check down reg has worked how soon do you stimm? & also I'm on menupor, what time does it have to be given?? I've got my nana (retired nurse) doing my jabs thankfully! So just wondering what sort of time I'd be going to her house each day? Thanks ladies Xx


----------



## Crimsonrose

IVFMamma, I started stimms that evening, and I was told to do them same time every day so I chose to do mine late at night before bed so I guess its just working out what time is best for the both of you for the next 10 or so days xx


----------



## goldbunny

i liked to do my stim injections just before corrie was on because then i could run off and watch tv to take my mind off it.


----------



## Crimsonrose

To all the ladies on the 2ww, have you noticed any clear coloured sticky discharge when going to toilet? I'm convinced AF is on the way and freaking out!!! Also been doing my progesterone injections, well DH has been doing them actually, well last night some of the liquid came out of the injection site after the injection, spoken to clinic and they didn't seem too concerned, but I was just wondering if anyone else had experienced this?


----------



## Crimsonrose

Lol Goldbunny, corrie addict!!


----------



## chocolate button82

Ivfmamma I started my stims the day after DR scan an ad to b dun at same time everyday so do mine at 20.30 in the evening go for my next scan tomorrow Mornin day 10 of stims hope my follies av grown ready for egg collection xx


----------



## ginger79

*mross * - fab news, really pleased for you! I think that's a really good sign that they already know they want to do a blasto transfer, means you've got lots of good embryos fighting for the top spot, right?

*hamilton / clare* - exciting news!! Hope ET went/goes well today!

*charlene* - thanks for the note, my EC is tomorrow morning, eek! Congrats on all your fertilised eggs and good luck for the call tomorrow...

xx


----------



## charlene666

Thank u ginger. Good luck tomorrow and rest plenty today.


----------



## Feelinglucky

Ivfmamma - i went for the dr scan and started the injections that evening. I was told todo them in the evening and i had been dr @ 7pm so just kept to that time. Ps congrats on the amazing weight loss!!  

Crimsonrose - u get that whilst pregnant anyway, i had it when i had my dd. i wouldnt worry xx

Charlene - thats amazing - hope theyre not planning on putting them all back in lol!   imagine that!!!

Cant keep up with everyone - my brain is no use at all at the moment!! So congrats and good luck.xx

Afm - im in lots of pain today,have a scan tomorrow morning, cant wait. Stimming has really taken it out of me. Is that normal?? Xx


----------



## Crimsonrose

Thank you feeling lucky, I've just been working out my days since my last AF and worked out its been about 31 days since so I'm a bit nervous at the moment that it is but DH has said we should go to York for day tomorrow to take our minds off it so I think I might just take him up on that offer.

Charlene, well done there with the egg collection, you are doing well, keep it up!!


----------



## Kayleigh85

Hi Ladies, 

First of all congratualtions tots!! amazing news!!

A bit of advice needed, i am on day 5 of injecting menopure and i have hit an emotional brick wall!! feeling really uncomfortable, ovaries feel like they' are going to burst, but the worst thing of all is i cant seem to stop crying!!! im driving myslef crazey, having realy negative thoughts, but THIS IS NOT ME!! I was fine a couple of days ago, is this normal xx


----------



## Haley118

*crimsonrose*, I had that a bit last week when I was stimming on menopur and I think it's just hormones, it sounds very similar and I haven't had a period -  I think we notice everything and anything during this journey and worry that things are the same signs as af but I think a lot of it is hormones hun, in my opinion.

*kayleigh85* - I was exactly the same, some women do and some don't. I was the same as you and I sympathise as it's not nice feeling emotional and very uncomfie and bloated, it's hard to describe, it's like a full feeling and it's like I was putting my hands on my belly like i was 4 months but I did look it.

loads of   and  to all x


----------



## charlene666

Kayleigh I quite agree with Haley, I came off menopur Sunday and up til my egg collection yesterday I felt exactly the same, Tuesday night I had a complete emotional breakdown for an hour but I needed it, after EC I felt relieved emotionally and physically. It's not pleasant but it will pass, that I can promise. Take care. 
Crimsonrose - thank you, I hate that I can no longer do anything to help it all along,its up to nature now. Have a good day in York if u go. X


----------



## charlene666

Feelinglucky2012 said:


> Charlene - thats amazing - hope theyre not planning on putting them all back in lol!  imagine that!!!


LOL no they are only doing single transfer but want to see bout freezing spares in case I need a round 2. I'd definitely go into world records if they did though!


----------



## irishflower

IVFmamma At my downregging appointment yesterday I was told that when I start stimulating (also with Menopur) I'll be doing it twice daily for first two days, and then just once (evening) after that.  So after first scan I'll start the next morning.  Think clinics can be different though!

For anyone who downregged with one-off Prostap injection - is it possible to have side-effects within 24 hours?!  Aside from a sore backside   I have a stonker of a headache this afternoon!


----------



## Kayleigh85

Girls Thank you so much for you replies, I was starting to worry that feeling like this might be adding extra stress and preassure on myself and it might hinder the ifv working!! honestly guys im going frikking crazey lol! At least im not the only one - although i would never wish the way im feeling upon anyone else!!! 

im god parent at my niece's christening on sunday, ive been really looking forward to it up until now, but all of a sudden im getting all worked up over the fact that every one of my friends will by there will thier beautiful babies, this is rediculouse!! so cant wait for EC to relieve some of this emotional pressure - man this is tough!!

Got my first scan in the morning - fingers crossed it brings me a bit of good news!

Thank you so such girls xxxxxxxx

by the way, i feel really dumb as i feel i should know this, but what does "downregging" mean


----------



## irishflower

Downregging forms part of the longer IVF protocol Kayleigh - where you take drugs to basically shut everything down (put you through a quick menopause effectively) to therefore start stimulating from a 'baseline'. For various reasons some women just start on stimulating though and skip this?


----------



## mross

Hi girlies,

Crimsonrose - hun i think that sticky stuff is really good sign LOL!  Ive been pregnant twice (although they didnt work :-( and early on both times I had tonnes of what you have and I researched like mad and everyone told me its a really good sign.  Please dont worry you will be fine.  Ive not got the Progesterone injection, its a luverly sticky gel thing instead and I started last night and think half the gel came out as well but I wouldnt worry about it, just make sure the next jab is fine.  xxx

IVFmama -Well done on getting to 3 stone weight - is that like a size 0 lol!!!  I got given my menopur the day I scanned and they confirmed I had down regged but I was to take it the next morning, I had to take mine early morning daily at 0730 - I think all clinics are defo different and thats just the way mine done it.  Bless your wee nana for doing your jabs!!!  You might find them easier on your own though honey, i wouldnt even let a nurse do mine, more than happy to have the control - they dont hurt I PROMISE xx

Ginger - thanks for your note thats made me feel mucho better - not sure how these embies and blastos work.  I promise you the EC is a doddle!  I was so worried about it but you wont know a thing I absolutely promise, and the cramps etc after arent overly bad, you are aware of them but they are handleable - i took lots of tablets yesterday after my EC but today I havent needed a think, and Im a woose!  I have managed to rest on the couch all day though which helps. xx

Kayleigh - Awww hun stick with it, I was the same.  I had a killer migrain for like 8 days and was throwing up and everything at the end of down regging, then the jags made me feel better then I went in to big bloated agony stomach and yes very emotional as well.  Its such a rollercoaster honestly, but your nearly at the end now. xx

Feelinklucky - Yes I totally agree with you, I have been saying to DH all week that stimming knocked the wind out my sails, I think its when you are stimming you suddenly feel exhausted and just sore and its all too much, bear in mind how long you have been doing it, I am over 5 weeks now since i started the first drugs and im nearly at the end but god it is exhausting!!!!!!!!!!!!  I also found that I have been unable to function normally since I took the trigger shot on Monday night, again that, along with the EC and the end of stims is all very draining and exhausting and normal to feel rank.  xx

Irishflower - Honey I was so migrainy and ill when I finally down regged but honestly as soon as you get a decent amount of Menopur in you you will feel like a new woman I promise.

Lots of love to everyone.  I just want my little eggie/ blastie thing back inside now - Im missing him/her - does that sound ridiculous  I just feel empty knowing my little ones are all on their own being brewed for me....just want to get them back now - I know   heehee xx


----------



## mross

Woops - missed out Charlene - well done darling 14 Fertilised YAY!!!!!!!  Im ET Monday as well - praying for our wee embies xxx


----------



## Feelinglucky

Mross - thank u, i felt fine dr but stimming has totally taken over me 
Hopefully some good news on tomorrows scan will make me realise its worth the 4 months pregnant look, and not being able to bend!

Charlene - single transfer does sound a lot more sensible than 14


----------



## irishflower

Thanks mross, and congrats on 6 fertilised yay!!!!

Just didn't expect symptoms to start so quickly...ah well, roll on stimms!!!


----------



## Kayleigh85

Ah I see - thanks Ireishflower, I understand now... I never had periods or ovulated AT ALL so I went straight into stimming with menopure (well, i had to take nothisterone for the two weeks first mind you).

how many days have you girls been taking the menopure for before they do egg collection? I am on day 5 now and they are estimating my EC next friday...

Mross - no you dont sound silly at all hun!! i think its sweet and i know i will be excactly the same! thanks for your words of support i litterally have no-one to talk to about any of this - my emotions, let alone the physical stuff (apart from hubby but i feel bad bogging him down with all of my crap every time he walks through the door)

this forum is a real help to me!!

xxxxxxx


----------



## Mooncat

Hey girlies, oof, been so busy on here in last 24 hours!

Tots - Congratulations! Brilliant news  

Jellybaby - Glad you got the right news, fingers crossed for you.

mross - 6 of 7 is ace! You must be so pleased. And yes, we have two cats who are normally quite nuts but have been acting especially weird for the past few weeks... they definitely sense when something's going on!

Hamilton - Hope ET went well, and good luck for the 2ww...

Hope everyone else good, gets hard to keep up!

I've had a long day, at hospital for 8am, blood test, saw nurse, saw embryologist, then another nurse, then embryologist again, with lots of waiting inbetween... then finally consultant, who decided ET would definitely be today! Sooooo, successful transfer and two more frozen. Delighted. Feels surreal, and right now I'm the most exhausted I've been. Think it's all far more mentally draining than you realise.

So that's it then, treatment all done, now it's just the 2ww. Hope it passes quickly! 

   to all xxx


----------



## LauraLLL

I had unexpected news yesterday -- my EC will be NEXT WEEK!!!!

I've reacted well to the Gonal F and and have just started taking cetrotide.

I was expecting the EC to be the week after, so it feels very sudden (after all this time!)

Are any of you due to have your EC next week too? Mine will be on Tuesday or Wednesday!!!!

The cetrotide jabs are awful - so glad I don't have to take them for long.

Love, luck and baby dust to everyone xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## charlene666

Mross - good luck for monday, I wish u all the best!
Feelinglucky - lol! Indeed, I'd totally freak out if they did all 14!
Kayleigh - I was on menopur for 9 or 10 days the stopped Sunday, ec was Wednesday. Every person is different though. 
Laura - good luck for next week, yay for u.


----------



## Crimsonrose

Started spotting last time I went to toilet and 4dpt 5dt, worked out my dates and AF is due anytime now as I am on cycle day 31, really worried just trying not to think about it too much, hopefully it is maybe implantation bleeding


----------



## chocolate button82

LauraLLL - I av my egg collection next week any time frm mon onwards go clinic in morning to av a scan to see how my follies r doin xx


----------



## chocolate button82

Crimsonrose- try not to worry it may jst b implantation bleeding Hun xx


----------



## LauraLLL

Wow, Chocolate Button! How do you feel?? I'm all over the place at the moment!

They've told me it will definitely be Tuesday or Wednesday so I'm right behind you!  

What drugs are you taking? I'm on Gonal F (ok) and Cetrotide (urgh!) xxx


----------



## Feelinglucky

Chocolatebutton - how long have u been stimming for? Im on day 7. Sorry i think weve spoken about this b4! Just trying to work out my dates,im only on gonal f 100 so think ill b stimming a while longer x

Crimsonrose - fingers crossed all is ok - could b implantation, is common xx

Lauralll - i shouldnt b many days behind u for ec either x

Irishower - headaches seem really common whilst dr   hope they dont last long xx


----------



## Munchable

Hi lovely girlies, 

Just posted a question but I dont think it posted so I will post again .... hope you are all doing well.  I just have a question I hope someone could help me.  I am awaiting for my transfer.  My embryologist said it will be Sat, 5 days transfer, so the embryo will be a blastocyst.  It is a grade 1 (best quality) and she said they are only going to put one in as I have a high chance of twins because of my age (30).  I am just wondering is anyone know the success rate I would have with this roughly?  Hope you are all very well, love and best wishes xx


----------



## chocolate button82

LauraLLL-I feel crappy got a throat infection my stomach is ready to burst it's even uncomfortable to bend an sit down I'm on 0.5 buserelin an 300 fostimon can't wait av my scan now xxx
Feelinglucky-I'm on day 9 now only avin my 1st scan on day 10 on long protocol I'm on 300 fostimon it's really draining me now xxx


----------



## yogabunny

hi SweetP183 - My ET is on Saturday too and will be a 5 day transfer, and they will only transfer one. I used this calculator to give me an idea of success rate http://www.ivf.org.uk/success-rates/pregnancy-calculator/ xx

hello moon cat, big congratulations on being PUPO,  looking forward to joining you.  

hi laura - the best thing about cetrotide was there were not many of them! i had them laid out in their boxes and rejoiced the less boxes there were!

thanks for keeping me sane ladies, just by knowing i am not the only one, i wish you all lived near by, i could do with a girls night in!


----------



## Munchable

Hi Yoggabunny ...thank you for the calculator - I didn't realise that the percentage of success goes up that much omg im so excited now thank u thank u!!!! xxx


----------



## hamilton74

evening all.

Well i'm officially PUPO!!! 

ET all went according to plan, 2 of my four fertilised lil darlings were transfered and were 8 cells and 6 cells  . Unfortunately the other 2 which I was hoping to freeze are struggling  .  they're gona stay in the lab til saturday to see if they improve enough to freeze  . In the mean time in concentrating on the 2 lovelies inside me hopefully snuggling down in their new home.

2ww starts here. Test date 23rd nov.  

Mooncat - congrats on becoming a fellow PUPO   - How you feeling?? It's all a bit surreal isn't it - can't believe i've reached this stage!! take it easy now and all the best.xxx


----------



## Ivfmamma

Crimson - should you be going by when your af would naturally be due? I didn't think you were supposed to? I think its something to do with the prostap / down reg drug shutting your natural system off so period wouldn't come when it naturally would. its around 2 weeks after egg collection your period would be due? this is what I've always been led to believe by all my research xxx


----------



## Ivfmamma

That calculator just gave me an 80% chance of success rate?? xxx


----------



## beany34

Evening ladies  

Congrats Hamilton - PUPO! I also had an 8 and 6 cell returned, I only had one other which at day 3 was only 3 cells so no chance to freeze it, so basically all my eggs are in my basket!

Crimson - how are you doing on the spotting? It's probably nothing to worry about and more likely implantation than AF. I know you're on CD31 but remember AF isn't due until around 14 days post ovulation (or EC in our case) so she's not due yet! 

Tots - wow what a prezzie for your DP!!! Keep testing and make sure it sticks   !!

It's hard to keep up with all the EC ladies, there's been a lot of fertilising going on which is fantastic, lots of November BFPS are coming!

I'm feeling a bit blue, been working really hard this week and worried I should have taken it easier or had some time off (not that my bosses would have let me mind you!). One more day then hopefully the OH will make me put my feet up for the weekend and give me lots of much needed cuddles  

Anyone else on the progesterone pessaries? I'm not liking!

xx


----------



## mross

Hun im on the progesterone liquid icky gel..........IM NOT LIKING!!!!!!!!!  It takes forever to go up and in and then tonight it had solidified in the tube and i haad to reinsert the thing 10 times and squeeze, then I have to hold my looloo for the rest of the night because it completely creeps me out!  I have massive cramps tonight and just needed to take tablets for them because im really really sore in my ovaries and think the progesterone is causing the ec cramping to get worse.  YUK!  Also, it smells weird, and its waxy and greasy.  Who can have sex with all this going on!!! LOL I havent been able to do a thing since i started IVF - im useless but yuk the thought of anything going in there is just horrible!  Im also really super tender down there after all the mucking about.  Moan over!!!! But needless to say I totally feel your pain!!!!!!! xxx


----------



## Victorialeanne

Hi ladies

*Tots*Congratulations so pleased people are getting BFPs

*Kayleigh*I've been the same the last couple of days I'm day 7stimms and keep getting tearful. My belly is so swollen and sore. I should be having EC next fri too I will find out sat.

*Mross/Charlene* Good luck to both of you for Monday

*Mooncat* good lick in your 2ww hope it goes really quick

*Chocbutton/Laura*Mine is next week too will find out sat

*Yogabunny* good luck Hun

Just to update I'm on day 7stimms with Gonal f. Went this morning for my scan and have 7 follies on one side and 6/7 on the other all around 10mm so am going back in sat to find out when EC will be. Very exciting

Good luck to everyone xx


----------



## Crimsonrose

Evening everyone and thank you so much for you replies, I have been a bit thick and have not realised AF would not come at normal time, instead, two weeks after egg collection. Thanks for letting me know about that, I wouldn't of known otherwise so my AF not due until Tuesday, phew, which is when I may do a test as I have read somewhere that pregnancy can be detected from 9dpt 5dt so I may go for it and give it a shot even though its only a few days before official test day, lol, I am just so so inpatient to wait any longer!!

Mross, I missed my ickle embryo's too and I thought about them every minute of the day, almost, apart from when I was asleep, wondering how they are doing, so I understand where you are coming from, its crazy isn't it, lol, but its nice good. You will have them back in no time and hoping for a 5dt for you!!!

Beany, sorry to hear you have been blue, its not easy is it this treatment.. Take it easy at the weekend and put your feet up, sounds like you have earn't it working hard all week. The spotting seems to have disappeared for now fingers crossed but I don't trust my body at times, it tends to have a mind of its own and I have had a few problems with mid cycle bleeding before in the past so I'm keeping a close eye on it!

Hamilton, welcome to club Pupo and hoping you will have more a patient wait than me, I'm like a child wanting to get at something, lol, I'm having to restrain myself from the pregnancy tests isle for now, lol!!!

SweetP, you will most likely have a 50/50 chance at the very least with a blastocyst transfer.

IVFMamma, that calculator just gave me a 80% chance too, but I think that sounds quite high.. not trying to put the dampers on our treatment but I just prefer to keep realistic, lol!!

Sorry if I've missed anyone, going to go plonk infront of the tele, feeling a bit drained xxx


----------



## beany34

Thanks mross that made me chuckle  
The pessaries leave lots of waxy white stuff leaking out  and making a mess, tis horrible! No sex in this house either! I had a few aches and twinges over the weekend but think it was body settling down after treatment, I was pretty tender after EC felt like I'd done too many sit ups! Not felt any progesterone effects... boobs been sore since day before I started using them tho!

xx


----------



## yogabunny

mross and beany  
mross  that made me laugh so much! i feel your pain. the pessaries are grim waxy little blurgggggh!! DH thinks it is hilarious that i have to go and put something up the bum twice a day. none of this is very sexy! on the up side, at the age of 36, my boobs are finally getting bigger!    


oops. sounds like that calculator is not very good. sorry.


----------



## beany34

Twice a day yogabunny??! Poor you, once is MORE than enough thanks!

Enjoy your enhanced boobs - I might too if they weren't sore!

Night all... pessary time 

xx


----------



## ginger79

Hi everyone I'm learning loads on here tonight, not looking forward to those pessaries !! 

Had a stupidly long day in office so just a quick note tonight, bath then bed when I get home. Will catch up properly tomorrow after EC! 

Roll on the weekend it's been a long week xx


----------



## chugabur1972

Good evening ladies,

Just wanted to say a quick hello before bed.  I'm now PUPO   with 2 little buns in the over  
My OTD is 21st so I now have to sit out the 2ww.....any suggestions on how to not go crazy  

Good luck to everyone having EC or ET.

Congratulations to everyone who is PUPO or has received a positive outcome  

Thoughts are with those of you who have had a negative result  

Take care ladies and I will catch up soon.

I'm off to bed now with my 2 little ones onboard


----------



## yogabunny

good luck for tomorrow ginger, sleep well


----------



## NicL

ew! pesseries sound horrid. its nite glam this lark is it!

mross 100% fertilised. how excited r u! That some good little eggs you have.

ginger good luck for tomorrow.

everyone else hello and hope all is well. Sorry for lack of personals but am losing track of what is happening 


night night everyone need my sleep  oh and yes with you on the sex thing! Just way too exhausted for that at the moment !

x


----------



## charlene666

I cant keep up either, I'm having to write ur names down so I know who to reply to lol. I'm so excited bout the call today to find out if I go to blastocyst or transfer today. I'm not far off bouncing off the walls! I'm on cyclogest at moment (pessary) and apart from feeling like I've been spread with Vaseline I don't feel too bad, its not pleasant but injections for me were worse but with all the scans and prodding around down there I've barely got any dignity left so can cope with pessaries, at least injections don't go on!


----------



## jellybaby81

Morning all
hope your call comes.soon charlene!
Gingercat best of.luck today will be thinking if u. 
Chugabur congrats.on your 2 buns in the oven. Yay.
Afm off.to the clinic to find out my fate this morn. On day 9 of stims today. Woke up a bit.nauseous. Sorry if.tmi but is anyone going to the toilet a lot more often? And not.just for peeing iykwim?
Jb


----------



## ginger79

Jellybaby - thank you! And yes, more often than usual, wonder what that's about! Good luck with your scan x


----------



## ginger79

(to be fair I am eating a lot more fruit maybe that's it!)


----------



## chocolate button82

Hey ladies on way to clinic now for my scan to see if follies av grown I'm really excited hehe xx


----------



## NicL

tee hee yes ...i amam rather gassy if you know what i mean!
Charlene good luck for your call
chocolate button hope scan goes well.

afm just in work after scan 8 follies. happy about that. knew i wouldn't have loads.
other Friday scan ladies let me know how you get on.
i am looking like wed or thus ec. can't believe it!


----------



## chocolate button82

Well ladies jst ad my scan omg got 22 follicles 11 on each ovary so made up egg collection booked for tues xx


----------



## charlene666

hello all. good luck for scans today any and all having them today.i got my call, mine r going to blastocyst so transfer is monday, get another call tomorrow, 13 out of/14 divided but there's too many good ones to choose from so they want to blastocyst to see which of them make it. This seems tougher than a survival of the fittest test!


----------



## hamilton74

charlene - well done on so many embies, and the race is on!lol. i'm on the same pessaries as you. started with the front passage but too messy so i've had to resort to the back, much less mess. soz if tmi. x

chugabur+beany34 - congrats on becoming pupo like me, how did you sleep? you feel ok? I tossed and turned all night, must have made the poor embies dizzy.  Feel well otherwise though. extremely tender boobs though over the past week. xx


good luck to all you scanners, EC or ET   

so it's another day taking it easy for me then - awful hey! xx


----------



## Kayleigh85

Hi girls!

so many posts again, am loving keeping up to date with all of your storeys and journeys through ivf and im learnign so much too!

*Chocolate button * thats great! best of luck for EC on tuesday xx

I am super gassy at the moment, i put it down to a curry i had on Wednesday night but after hearing about you girls I think i can safely say it is a side effect of the jabs!

Good luck *Jellybaby*, really hope they decide to continue with stimming and im keeping fingers crossed for a good outcome from today for you xx

*Chugabur and hamilton74* i will say a little prayer for you both tonight to keep those babies safe and well inside you!! i was feeling a bit blue yesterday and i went on ******** and the first thing that popped up was someones status that said "believe it and it will happen, trust me" a bit random but im going to call that a sign and do some positive thinking!!

sorry that your feeling rubbish too *Victorialeanne* - it a tough process but im going to keep telling myself that its only temporary and it will so be worth in the end!! i can talk myself up and be super positive one minute but if the teeny tiniest thing upsets me - well thats it, im on a massive downer again!! i must admit i have certainly began to question my sanity during this last week thats for sure!!

IVFmama what is this percentage test?? where can i find it??

Just got back from the clinic, had first scan since started stimming and i have a possible 12 on each side!!! more than likely will be 7-8ish from each in the end, def having EC next week if things carry on this good. Just feeling massively bloated and uncomfortable, im usualy so active and can never sit still, i cant even sit through an episode of eastenders with out getting up to do something around the house but this week i have turned in to a beached wale!! i sit at my desk all day then go home an sit on the couch all night feeling sorry for myself - im turning into such a loser lol!! thank god its friday girls...

sorry i know ive missed loads of you off, i cant keep up with all the posts but im sending lots of luck and best wishes to you all again xxx


----------



## chocolate button82

Kayleigh85-thanks Hun good luck to u too we will soon b pupo xx


----------



## Feelinglucky

Well just come back from my scan - i have 13 one side and 11 the other so a grand total of 24, which is high considering im on the lowest dose.

Ec will b next wed or fri eek!!!! 

Congrats chocolatebutton and kayleigh weve  almost the same numbers going on!! x


----------



## chocolate button82

Feelinglucky that's fab news were all shud b avin egg collection around same time xx


----------



## Kayleigh85

Yay fab news *feelinglucky*!!! Oooh yes you, me and *chocolatebutton* are at very close stages in our cycles, they say good things come in threes, lets hope thats the case for us three!! xxxx


----------



## Feelinglucky

Nicl - i missed u out! Congrats to u 2. Theres more of us isnt there think there was about six of us today?

Imagine we get bfp's our babies would practically b due the same day!!!


----------



## chugabur1972

Hello ladies hope you are all well today  

Hamilton - I tossed and turned all night too and felt really sick.  I was so worried about upsetting them.  Thought I would be ok with the 2ww but its only day 1 and I'm already    Hope you have a better nights sleep tonight  

NicL - Sounds like everything is growing nicely for you   good luck with your scan tomorrow  

Chocolate Buttone - Wow thats fantastic news.  Good luck for your EC on Tuesday.  When do you take your trigger shot?  

Charlene - You have got some strong little ones going to blastocyst thats fantastic news.  Good luck for your ET  

Kayleigh - Bless you for saying a little prayer, thats very kind of you.  What a wonderful quote to read on ********.  I would say that was a sign and something we should all tell ourselves during this emotional journey.  Good luck with your EC next week and I hope you feel much brighter soon    

Feeling Lucky - Great news for you too.  Good luck with your EC next week  

Good luck to everyone else taking part in this amazing, emotional journey


----------



## Haley118

Hi lovely ladies, 

good luck and loads of   to all of you having EC, ET and those who are PUPO - I am 2ww and it's so hard to know what to do and not to do.  I had ET on Tuesday and my OTD is the 21st.  It can't come soon enough really.  

DH is constantly having a go at me for "moving about too quickly" how do you slow the pace down when you don't feel ill and feel capable of doing things.  I haven't been lifting anything or hoovering or anything like that, it's just the way I get up and down off the settee etc appears erratic to him, bless him.  

It seems that no one likes the pessaries, they are a pain but I suppose I am lucky cos mine go up the front door, so it's not too bad but twice a day, 12 hours apart and then I have to lie there for half hour    thank the lord for magazines and mobile phones. 

I constantly have period type feelings.  The down side to symptoms is they can be the same either way  

The temptation to test early is so high, my OTD is the 21st but I suppose the hcg level would be there from around the 17th.  I have already mentioned testing early to DH and he didn't seem too keen, he has more patience than me.  

In this 2ww, I flit from the settee to the arm chair to the fridge, sit and eat, sit and read, sit with lap top.  It's lovely being off work.


----------



## Feelinglucky

Congratulations haley, i dont know how id keep myself occupied! 

If i get to 2ww ill b off the first week but think id raher b in work to b occupied.

Bless your dh! Wouldnt get sympathy from mine!! Lol x


----------



## yogabunny

I'm out of this cycle  I have mild-moderate OHSS, and so will be freezing embies for a later transfer when my ovaries have calmed down. gutted. 

been lovely chatting, good luck everyone, i hope the positive BFP rate for November carries on!! x


----------



## star17

Wow a lot is happening right now to everyone!

I don’t feel very glam – sounds similar to others – but very bloated tired and gassy!!!  Not a good look all together!  My DH last night told me that I still look beautiful – which was lovely – but really?!  Has he looked at me!!!  

Yogabunny – I am so sorry to hear that - hope your DH is looking after you.  Take care of yourself.  Wishing you all of the best for next time xxx

Jellybaby – how did your scan go – keeping my fingers crossed that everything is fine. 

Nicl, Feeling lucky, chocolate buttons, Victorialeanne, LauraLLL and Kayleigh – that is a great number of follies – nice!  So pleased for you all.  I will be joining you in the EC next week – I think Monday for me.  I have a scan on Saturday to confirm that everything is OK and then trigger from there fingers crossed (13 follicles currently ranging from 11-18mm with approx 25 smaller ones – so keeping an eye on me).

Hayley – sounds like your DH is lovely!  Are you taking the full two weeks off.  Is everyone doing that?  Sorry to ask such a basic question – but my clinic seemed to suggest I didn’t need any time off – what do others think?  If it is a good plan – I would like to do!

Charlene – brill news – hopefully you will get some gooduns and some frosties!  Goodluck to you and mross for Monday!  Get those embies home!

Ginger – hope EC went well and you are feeling OK.

Ivfmamma – how are the injections going?

To everyone in the 2ww – thinking of you all – lots of BFPs please!


----------



## chocolate button82

Chugbur- I take my trigger shot Sunday night don't knw Wat time yet waitin for clinic to ring this afternoon xx
Yogabunny- so sorry to hear that an u knw Wat they say good things cum to those who wait keep ur chin up an take care xx
Star- there r loads of us on same cycle lets good we get our bfps xx


----------



## Mooncat

Oh yogabunny, just read your post on my lunchbreak and burst into tears at my desk  So sorry to hear that chick  It's a real rollercoaster isn't it? Hope you're not feeling too awful, physically or emotionally      These consultants know what they're doing though, you need to be fighting fit to house one of those lovely little embies when the time is right, sure that time will be soon  Sending you lots of love and wishing you the very best of luck for when you get to ET xxxxx


----------



## Haley118

Aw yogabunny, I am so very sorry - all the best and the best of luck for your next cycle - you must be so fed up, sorry hun. 

star17 - yes he really is a gem, he is a great guy, I am so very lucky.  I have always said that if this isn't for us then at least we still have each other and have been through this journey together.  I wouldn't want to go through this with any body else in the whole wide world.  I don't mean to moan about him but I wish he would ease off a little. 

Just had a call from the lab   I had 2 embie's - one on board and one going to blast, it didnt make it to freeze, so all i have is the one on board     xxxx


----------



## irishflower

So sorry to hear that yogabunny - stay strong and hope you're ok.

Star - the 2ww is a personal decision.  Research has shown that there's no difference in the pregnancy rate between those who rested and did nothing, and those who carried on working etc.  I've already made my mind up though that I will be taking it off, just cos I already find work (and the people!) quite stressful at the minute due to being so emotional all the time, so think I'd rather just take it easy and plan lots of nice stuff instead   Plus if all goes according to plan my 2ww wait will be a couple of weeks before Christmas so taking it off will lead me nicely into the Christmas holidays....


----------



## charlene666

Yogabunny, sorry to hear that, but positive thinking for ur next round and I hope ur ovaries chill out soon. Take care and wish u all the best for the future. 
Star - thank u! Let's hope they do something good over the weekend
Chugabur - thank u, they seem to be keen but that's not to say they'd all get thru blastocyst, fingers crossed.

To everyone else, good luck with ec's or et's or scans, sending u all positive thoughts!

Haley - you've got a little fighter there hun, u just make ur tummy all cosy for it. X


----------



## Kayleigh85

Yogabunny I am so so sorry to of read that your cycle has come to an end   I dont understand, how was this not picked up on before EC?? had your ovaries continued to react even after you stopped the injections? 

love and hugs to you hun xxxx


----------



## yogabunny

thank you for all your lovely messages, makes me feel better to know i am not alone on the crazy journey. 
i think you are right mooncat, i was borderline to carry on, but if i got a bfp, she explained that pregnancy hormones would make me feel worse and i think it would be better to wait and have a more positive pregnancy. xxx


----------



## ginger79

*yogabunny* - oh no, really disappointed for you. But good that you've got frosties ready to go for next time  Hope you're ok and don't have to wait too long - best of luck xx

*jellybaby81* - how did you get on today? Hope all ok x

*NicL/chocolate button82/Kayleigh85/Feelinglucky2012*- good news on your scans/bloods today, not long until EC for you now! And to *star17* and everyone else with EC coming up, lots of luck to you all - it's going to be a busy few weeks on here now!!

*star17 *- I am not taking any time off work (apart from today) - my clinic said I only need EC day off so I haven't arranged anything else (and don't have much holiday left to take either!). Although because it's Friday I've got the weekend to chill which is quite nice. Saying that, my husband and I were supposed to be in Paris this weekend with a group of friends - booked and paid for way before we knew we would be having treatment now. So a bit of money down the drain but hey ho, Paris isn't going anywhere!

*charlene666 *- good news! Yes seems like a bit of a battle doesn't it! Good luck for your transfer.

*chugabur1972* - congrats on being PUPO!

*Chugabur/ hamilton74/Haley118 *and everyone else on the 2ww - good luck for you and your little embies, keeping fingers crossed for lots more BFPs on here soon xx

*Haley118 *- I've read lots of stories similar to yours that have resulted in BFP, it only takes one after all   xx

AFM - I had my EC this morning and am now hibernating on the sofa. Procedure was absolutely fine, lots of lovely staff looking after me - although I have to say I was in a bit of pain at first afterwards (much better now). They said it's probably because I had lots of eggs collected - 23!! - but I reckon it's also because I'm a wuss and not used to bad period pain as I hardly ever have periods... So I guess that's PCOS for you, lots of eggs - although lots of them probably won't be mature enough to fertilise. Can't wait to find out how they're all doing tomoorrow!

Re: pessaries I have been told to do 2 a day, front not back - guess it varies by clinic/patient&#8230;?

Hello and good luck to everyone I've missed xx


----------



## charlene666

Thank u Ginger and well done for your mass collection that's brilliant  and in regards to pessaries I've got bowel problems so was told to do the front route also, not had probs so far but feel I am smothered in like q Vaseline/baby oil combo!


----------



## Feelinglucky

Oh yogabunny   xxx

Star - im having a week off but mainly because i had annual leave to take before december. So ill b back in work for the second week. Good luck for next week! 

Ginger - rhank u for saying ec wasnt to bad , i think everyones dreading that bit so its good to know x

Afm - i was informed by dh that he cant have a day off work wednesday if thats when ec is because its to busy..... I soon put him right!!!


----------



## mross

Yogabunny - Oh i am so so so sorry hunny.   I know it doesnt help but at least you can have another shot soon.  But that doesnt seem fair does it.  Im gutted for you sweetie.  Big hug   xxx


----------



## mross

Chugaba/ Beany and Hamilton - well done you fabulous ladies for being PUPO!!!!  Im   for you and your little ones!!!Well done ladies

So many of you have gone for scans and gotten to the next stage and have EC booked next week - Well done ladies, we are getting there.  I think seeing Yogabunnys sad news brings us all back to reality as well, i feel so gutted for her but equally worry about all of us lot because we know we are all not going to get our BFPs - i dont mean this negatively at all - we need to be positive, but it just shows that it can come crashing down at any time.  My heart goes out to Yogabunny and all the other ladies who arent posting on here but reading our updates, because lots of them will also be getting the sad news that the IVF needs to cancel or eggs dont fertilise, or OHSS or BFN.  We are all doing so well and i think we are becoming a really strong support group for one another, Yogabunny please keep in touch with us if you need to.  

So - good news for most but sad news for some.  I have just caught up on the pages since yesterday and noticed some are going through a yukky time with emotions etc - it is tough.  Our wee bodies are absolutely going through the wars and It reminds me that we all need to take it easy.  Feet up and getting partners to look after you and just allow the emotions to happen, if your mad shout and if you need a cry do, and dont give yourself a hard time for being a beached wale because we are just getting our bodies ready for pregnancy.  We need to put weight on and ovaries are the size of oranges!!!!

Love ya all - dont know what id do without this group xxxx


----------



## irishflower

Lovely, thoughtful comment mross   And very, very true!


----------



## NicL

yogabunny so sorry hun. Rest up and get yourself ready for those  frosties.
thanks everyone for the kind wishes. Abduction everyone else on scan day today well done. were doing good ladies!
on the work thing i am working during 2www. Have a few days booked off end Nov. Me and Dhaka supposed to be going away but not booked anything  yet. So hard to plan anything when doing this treatment. Defo need a break now this. Am exhausted with all of this.

feeling lucky you put him in his place. sounds like something my dh would say. Have been drumming it in to him for ages that he needs to save some leave for ec and et. last night he said oh i have 2 days booked leave left  to take this year. no that's for when i go to the clinic. how ma y times do i have to remind him!


----------



## ginger79

*Feelinglucky2012* in terms of the procedure itself I don't remember a thing after the sedation until I woke up back in the little room with my husband next to me - really quick and easy, there were loads of women going in and out - they've got it down to a fine art!

*mross* very well said - am also loving this group xx

It's such a difficult journey, trying to stay positive as much as you can along the way but knowing that for every success story there are lots of women (and partners) who haven't been so lucky... thinking of everyone going through this and hope you are all looking after yourselves and getting the support you need xx


----------



## charlene666

Just reading last few comments, aww and lol at some points. I'm glad i found u lot, you've all been.a Tower of strength for me. Like all of you I'm gutted for those not having an easy time of it right now and it does bring.a Sense of reality back to us as personally I've got so carried away with it that as it stands I'm setting myself up for heart ache if it doesn't go well. With u lot on
Side I'm sure i'd cope and I admire u all, its nice that we all have somewhere to turn, I'm sure a lot of IVF ladies have no one to talk to at all, personally I find it comforting to have people to talk to who are going thru this now. My other half is quite blunt about things usually he is q 'get over it' guy but been quite supportive during ec, but whenlike taking time off he was saying he only got q few days left holiday so prob can't get et off, I haven't the physical or mental strength to argue and when I had op to terminate the ectopics, I was alone so think in a way I kind of wanna be alone for et. Like I owe it to myself or something I don't know. I'd like him there in a way though but men just don't get it do they lol.


----------



## LauraLLL

Chocolate Button, my EC is going to be on Tuesday too!!!! My trigger shot's at 10.30pm on Sunday night.

When's yours?


----------



## star17

I know that others have already said this - but you are all a lovely lot of people - really nice to have this group.  Mross - really thoughtful words - totally agree with you.  

Thank you all for your thoughts on working or not working.  I have a project to do that I can work on from home - so I might do a mix of working from home/time off and going into the office depending on how I feel.  Really appreciate all of your thoughts .  Irishflower - I really like your plan of the two weeks running into the xmas period - enjoy!  Ginger - what a pain - Paris is so lovely - but you are right - not going anywhere!  I have a family party next weekend for my husbands family a few hours drive away - I might have to cancel also (not sure how I would explain that to the family...).  

Hayley - 1 is all you need - I hope you and your lovely DH good news.  Relax over the weekend and let him take care of you!!

Ginger - 23! That is fab - very good chance that you will get a number of good quality eggs and hopefully a few frosties!!  Very pleased for you.

Feelinglucky - seriously?!  DH's sometimes just don't get it - I love mine to bits - but it feels like he is along for the ride sometimes.  I guess we are just wired differently!

Everyone else - wrap up warm and enjoy a Friday eve on the sofa!

Next scan tomorrow........

PS  I am not looking forward to the pessaries - is there really no other way!  I would have thought it was enough to be bloated, emotional, grumpy and have dreadful skin without that also!


----------



## jellybaby81

Evening ladies,
was just catching up on the days posts.
unfortunately not good news for me.... A grand total of 65 follicles found on the mornings scan. with an e2 of 13,759. (average e2 at ec is less than 5000) and so the call came this aft to cancel. Gutted does not even describe how I am feeling. to come this far and then nothing. think am in shock. and this was at low dose 150 wtf?? nurse explained my body seems highly sensitive to drugs and she has never seen this before. Circus freak that I am. I was 35 mins in the scan room while 2 nurses counted. 
where to go from here? she said doc wants to see me next wk? nice coincidence, cos I also want to see him. she also said that that is the lowest dose they use for ivf in the clinic. well considering they have not seen this before they will prob stimm me lower next time i hope.
yogabunny sorry to hear u were stopped at the last hurdle but those embies will be just as good in a month or 2 and be placed into a much nicer environment. hugs xxxx
to all thefriday gang great news on the eggs I will be following u closely
To ginger, star and all other gals, thanks so much for the support u gals have been great, praying for bfps galore, we soooooooooooooooo deserve it
Jellybaby!


----------



## EllasMummy

Omg some please advice..... 



I can't believe this i have started my period. I've taken the pill every day at the same time since day 2 of my cycle which was 24th oct. I was originally due to bleed on 13/14th oct but was delayed for some reason. Now if I had bled on time Id of been due af now. It's like my body has just done what is usually does....

I'm so confused and worried that I now can't have my treatment as obviously I'm bleeding 8/9 days too soon for the planned treatment. 


Worried sick and crying my eyes out ;(


----------



## Rosie Ribbons

Hi
Can u not call the out of hours service,there very good and will reassure you iv done it before are u at lwc.please dont worry they will sort it 

Katiexx


----------



## charlene666

EllasMummy said:


> Omg some please advice.....
> 
> I can't believe this i have started my period. I've taken the pill every day at the same time since day 2 of my cycle which was 24th oct. I was originally due to bleed on 13/14th oct but was delayed for some reason. Now if I had bled on time Id of been due af now. It's like my body has just done what is usually does....
> 
> I'm so confused and worried that I now can't have my treatment as obviously I'm bleeding 8/9 days too soon for the planned treatment.
> 
> Worried sick and crying my eyes out ;(


aww honey don't get so worked up (easier said than done!) but you're not going to do yourself any good getting stressed. its good that ur crying though cos it gets it out and off your chest. in terms of the period, i'm no doctor or specialist but what happened to me was i was due at around 16th october, the day of my first scan after starting injections i started my period, i wasnt expecting it so i called the clinic and they were very informative. maybe you should phone them if you are worried. they could put your mind to rest. take care, nice hot bath and a hot cuppa will help chill u out a bit hun. x


----------



## star17

Jellybaby - I am so sorry.  This process is just so difficult with so many potential pitfalls.  As I started to type this I was feeling really upset for you - but as I type more I am feeling angry for you - at the world. It just doesn't seem fair does it that we have to go through this.  Big hugs coming your way.


----------



## EllasMummy

Thanks guys yes I'm with Darlington lwc? Where do u find the number x


----------



## chocolate button82

LauraLLL- my trigger shot is at 8pm on Sunday guess were defo cycle buddies xxx
Jelly baby- so sorry to hear ur news bet ur gutted but good things cum to those who wait I knw that duznt help at this time but it will happen 4 u I'm sure xxx


----------



## ginger79

*EllasMummy *- it should be on the info you have if you have been given leaflets or anything? Otherwise just call the main clinic - it will be on the answering message.


----------



## jellybaby81

Thanks guys,
star - I am angry too, but mainly at the clinic as this is my 6th cycle with them (1st ivf one though) but thay have had plaenty of experience with my body and i have had many overstimulated iui cycles which were cancelled hence ivf.
the nurses last words to me were, absolutely NO intercourse. as if!!!! last thing on my mind.
thanks again guys u have all been amazing and i am sure u will all do brilliantly
x


----------



## Feelinglucky

Jellybaby - gutted for u hun :-(  i'm with Lwc, don't know where u are, but im stimming on 100 gonal f, so might b worth looking into x

Juicy - which lwc are u with? 

Ellasmummy - please dont worry to much, give them a ring if u can,they'll understand, and it will stop u worrying.

Star - i agree, theyre selling the pessaries well!! Lol.

It's been quite a sad day on here, theres been so much positivity, and now weve had to come back to reality. 
Allthough like was said earlier theres probably a lot not posting their sad news, so   to them 2 x


----------



## EllasMummy

Just rang.... Got straight through to the consultant I've to keep taking the pill and call up first thing Monday with view to treatment being brought forward by a week....  even more nervous
Now x


----------



## star17

Jellybaby - Sorry I had forgotton that you had done many cycles with them already.  I would also be angry - no scratch that - livid with them.  Just because they have a pre-determined 'lower limit' - that is crazy that they wouldn't go lower during this cycle given that they know you react massively to the hormones.  Rage.  

I have never felt less like intercourse - not a process where you feel your best is it!  Maybe the pessaries will put me in the mood (ha!)


----------



## ginger79

*Jellybaby* - oh no I am really sad for you, that is so frustrating and disappointing to have to stop at this stage   

Can I just say you are definitely not a circus freak. I think I would have been exactly the same if I had been left on 150 (or does that make us both circus freaks??). I really hope your doctor explains it all properly and that things are done differently for you next time. It seems strange to me that they have a 'one size fits all' bottom dose - I know I'm not an expert at all but it does make me realise that I am very lucky that my clinic doesn't have the same rule&#8230;

If they won't do things differently for you next time is there a chance you can try a different clinic? I'm not sure what that means in terms of funding etc though, it is such an expensive business when you have to pay privately.

I don't know if this will be useful (and I know it certainly won't help you feel any better right now) but I thought I would tell you what I was given (by Guys hospital in London), perhaps you can mention it to your doctor if they are still sticking by their guns next week? I was also on gonal f - started on 150 (4 days) then down to 100 (4 days) then back up to 150 (2 days) then down to 75 (2 days) - so 12 days in total. This seems to have worked well for me in the end so it would be good to challenge your clinic's rule and see what the rationale behind it is&#8230;Tough to be strong and challenging at the moment though I'm sure.
(I am on short cycle ivf - have PCOS - and it's my first round. I took cetrotide along with the gonal f from day 6 of the gonal f injections onwards)

Thinking of you and hope you can enjoy a nice glass of wine or three and manage to switch off a bit over the weekend x


----------



## charlene666

Jellybaby - I'm soo sorry I overlookwd ur post, and my heart goes out to you hun   it must be quite shocking but I hope they can explain themselves, I wish u all the best for your future, don't give up. X
Ellasmummy - don't be nervous! U have a weeks less wait! That's fantastic! 

Just read the bit bout having intercourse, its the one thing I really couldn't face right now, but the one thing andy keeps on about. Is anyone else finding that fellas just not quite understanding what our bodies are going thru? I had q giggle earlier referring to Andy s like dog on heat!   Lol


----------



## Mooncat

Jellybaby, really sorry to hear your news  Can definitely understand why you feel so angry and frustrated, this journey is so tough  Really hope that the consultant gives you the answers you need, and that things work out for you next time. In the meantime, hope your other half and loved ones are looking after you xxx


----------



## jellybaby81

Girls 
am overwhelmed by all the kind posts honestly. I was lying on couch feeling v sorry for self with tears and logged on and do feel bit better. Hubby good but honestly clueless not like u guys. 
Lucky, Ginger and star the clinic dont really have a lower limit but have never used a lower dose than 150 because its never been necessary before me (thats what they are saying). Am sure doc will agree to lower dose next wk. 
Ginger - Was especially glad to read ur detailed response will write that protocol down for my meeting next wk. Did u have ur egg collection today? 23 eggs wow. Was that how many they saw on the scan ir did they see more and only get 23 out?
Ps just to note i am paying privately anyway so double burn....
Love to u all
xxx


----------



## ginger79

Hi Jellybaby

Just to answer your question quickly, on the scans there were many more follicles, especially towards the end - over 20 in each ovary - on my last scan they stopped counting at around 20 or so and just said 'and lots more smaller ones'... 

From scan 2 onwards they only really 'logged' those of around 10mm or more.  I had 5 scans over the 12 days, with the 1st one on the morning of the 5th day of gonal f injections (which is when they changed the dose for that night, taking it down to 100).

I'm not sure how many follicles they got out today - they just told me the number of eggs (and I don't think you necessarily always have an egg in every follicle?).  Also I'm not sure whether they can collect or need to collect the smaller follicles... other people might know more?

xx


----------



## jellybaby81

Thanks ginger thats really helpful. Your situation sounds identical to mine ...dose, scan nymbers, follicle numbers - only they never dropped my dose. They did log all follicles in my scans those over and under 10mm thats where the figure 60 came from. Sounds like u mught have had 60 too including the small ones? Darn pcos! How are u feeling now after all those eggs collected? Did u use hcg trigger? 
Sorry to be taking over the thread tonught guys but do feel tons better for chatting with u guys
jbxx


----------



## beany34

What a day! 

Yogabunny   I hope you get some good frosties and feel better soon, could you go for ET as early as next month?  Good luck hun x

Jelly too   what do you do now?? Hope you feel ok and then give the doctor jelly next week!

I am in total agreement, love this board and received a healthy dose of reality today.

Mross your long post earlier was spot on. It's lovely having a support group here but how lovely would it be if we knew it'd all with a bfp if we got to ET?!

I was tempted with suggesting an early test this weekend but I'm not ready emotionally for it...roll on weds... just 2 more work days!!

Sorry for making anyone dread the pessaries! You get used to them and they're either getting less yukky or I'm just getting used to them!!

Big hugs everyone

xx


----------



## star17

Ginger and jelly baby - that sounds similar to me ginger just incase it is useful for next week jelly baby - here is my treatment to date (if I don't get to EC you may want to ignore!)

Started on day 21 on 0.5 buserilin injections.  carried on for 14 days (day three of next cycle), at which point I was scanned and had 28 follicles on rhs and 14 on the other.  

I was supposed to continue buserelin at same dose and start 150 menopur, but following on from the scan, they reduced to 112.5 menopur and 0.25 buserelin.  I have been on the same dosage for 8 days.  I was scanned on day 5 and had 5 growing follicles on the rhs of 11mm (along with 20 ish smaller) and about 20 smaller on Los.  was then scanned on day 7 or 8 and had 8 growing between 11and 18mm on rhs with 17 smaller and 5 growing on lhs (plus some more smaller, I forget how many).  I am going for another scan tomorrow where they are hoping that I will have enough 18mm to trigger that eve (my clinic like 5), but not too many so that we have to stop.  

Please ignore if too much info!


----------



## beany34

Don't give the doctor jelly, give him hell!! Stupid phone  

B


----------



## Feelinglucky

Beany - i dont know how youve managed not to test so far, id b useless! Well done x

I'm in pain tonight , cant sit properly, my ovaries are well and truly to big for my body  did anyone else get like this?? and im very emotional! I just burst out crying to dh because my grans 82, and when i saw her yesterday she looked old and i dont want anything to happen to her!!   he just laughed at me!! 
Last week i burst out crying putting petrol in my car..... Might have been the cost that did it!! Lol.


----------



## star17

Beany - that made me laugh out loud!  Very funny!


----------



## star17

Feeling lucky - I am stupidly emotional today.  I felt teary when someone was mean on come dine with me.....I mean really how sad is that!  I have some pain in my ovaries, but not too bad.


----------



## ginger79

Hi *Jellybaby*,

Yeah I have no idea how many there could have been including the smaller ones... maybe not as many as you, but who knows? They were monitoring me really closely but seemed happy to progress, they just wanted to slow the rate of growth so that the bigger follicles weren't all getting too big all at once (as in their words "you'd be in trouble then"). At my last scan I had 5 x 18mm + and quite a few more around the 14-16 mark, can't remember all the details, they didn't give me a copy and it's hard to remember when there's so many!

Yes I did trigger - Ovitrelle - on 13th day of injections (took last cetrotide that morning, but no gonal f that day).

Am feeling fine now thanks - was a bit sore and teary straight after EC but it didn't last long and of course we were lucky with our result, so really pleased with our news and hoping for a good call tomorrow 

*Feelinglucky2012* - you're not alone, I've had some random crying bouts - hormone-tastic, and of course anxiety about everything working ok&#8230; it's a crazy time! Sometimes I was really uncomfortable in the office and know I must have done some comedy faces (and even walks!) - not a good look 

As for tonight, I'm about to stuff my face with pie and mash followed by ice cream... My husband is enjoying a nice beer or two as he says "his work is done" - they get it so easy, right?!

xx


----------



## charlene666

Feeling lucky, that last bit bout crying at petrol made me laugh, I cried because I put the cheese in the fridge when I wanted to put it on the work top to make a sandwich, that really upset me! X


----------



## jellybaby81

Beany: so funny, give him jelly! Like hell i will be bringing him any treats!
Thanks u guys u are all amazing.
Star : thanks for ur protocol hoping for 112 or such like next cycle. There is no way he would downreg me tho like u cos that would further up my response i think. Not too much info at all star. Loving gaining all this info for meeting next week. I cant wait to c how u gals get on with these low doses.
Ginger its brill u feel.so good after so many eggs and a hcg trigger. Well done!
X


----------



## Ivfmamma

Bare with me long one from me tonight!!!!

Firstly just thought I'd share this with you so none of you never ever make the same mistake! 

Got a bath last night, was tired out so jumped out the bath got dry & put clean pjs on but had forgot to get knickers out my draw so didn't put any on, had a cuppa watched soaps & bed started calling, could barely keep my eyes open... went for a wee before bed & put a pad on, remember i have no knickers on so stuck the pad to the inside of my jama bottoms as I was too tired to ass about putting Knicks on! Went to bed, had a lovely sleep , woke up this morning bursting for the toilet..... Let's just say the pad had turned its self around in the night & the sticky bit has stuck to my lady hair, so 7am this morning I'm in the bathroom giving myself a hollywood wax with a sanitary pad!!!!!!    oh what a start to the day!  


Second drama of the day! - got weighed, I've put a lb on?? I've been 100% on my diet!! I have 6 days to somehow lose 3lb, what the hell  I'm just drinking water for a week!! Hopefully its water weight ! As I'm just coming off my period, god I hope so! Please god let me lose this 3lb ive tried so hard! xx 

This is the nutter bit of my post   hubby bought a bracelet from river island for himself ages ago! Like a Jesus bangle I call it lol, with pics on it (dont ask!) The bracelet sheds the little pictures & leaves 1 pic & that symbol is your fortune! Anyway he's had it ages & quite a few pics have fallen off, so today im doing the washing & his jesus bangle is in his pocket (how many times I've warned him take stuff out your pockets!!  ) ....... I pulled it out pocket & the last picture fell on the floor, bent down picked it up & I swear on my life the pic was of a woman holding a baby!!!   

I'm getting signs LOL Xxxx


----------



## Ivfmamma

Omg jelly I've just read your post       xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Crimsonrose

Hi everyone. Hope everyone is ok tonight, I have just been to York for the day and going to kick back later in front of the tv with a Becks Blue, oh how I miss the affects of alcohol and its temporary affects, but hopefully it will be all worth it..

*Feelinglucky*, you are not alone, I feel like crying every day at the rising costs of not just petrol, everything! What is it with all these things nowadays and capped pay eh!! How they expect us to afford it all is past me.. seems the only thing that is dropping nowadays is house prices which is a bit of a relief!! Also hope you managed to get husband sorted, men, lol!!

*Ginger*, well done with egg collection and wow what a result, good on ya!! Hope the call is good for you tomorrow!! Also just read your earlier post, hubby read in book that baths maybe not so good for you, so thought I better mention it to you, my hubby has turned into a bit a control freak though telling what I can and can't do, even drinking fizzy pop he seems to measure, lol, he is starting to drive me nuts!!

*Star*, all the best for the repeat scan tomorrow and hope you manage to get a date sorted for egg collection

*Chugabur*, congratulations on being pupo, now for the 2ww wait, which to me seems like the hardest part like seriously!!!

*Jellybaby*, I'm so sorry to hear your news, I don't know how your coping but you just have to don't you, I lost my dad last year and that was horrible as he had just retired and was only 65, he fought tooth and nail for his life for 11wks, I don't know how I coped at the time but I just did, hope you are ok and keeping as strong as you can be... take care xx

*Chocolate buttons*, you going to have to find a new name, lol, I'm starting to crave chocolate buttons, oh no, lol!!!! Great news about egg collection also!!

*Charlene*, brilliant news about blastocyst!!

*Kayleigh*, I'm finding it hard to keep up also, so much activity on here!! Good news about scan and bet your excited about egg collection, I was soo much however think I got off lightly as I didn't really feel a lot with bloating etc, so I was lucky there.

*Haley*, I know how your feeling with the 2ww, my OTD is next Friday and I am so so tempted to do a test Tues as I'm reckoning the levels will be high enough by then to detect, however I am so so scared and my DH is also not keen on me testing early, what are you going to do, do you think you will wait and test early or wait until the official day? I am really not sure at the moment, one min its a yes, next its a no, wait, lol!!!

*Yogabunny*, so sorry to hear about your OHSS but at least you have got your embryo's on ice to try again.. your half way there now, best of luck for the future and I hope it all works out for you, take care xx

Sorry if I have missed anyone out, will catch up more tomorrow xx


----------



## NicL

ivfmamma you crack me up! 
jellybaby so sorry sweetie. You have every right to be mad. take care of yourself

crimsonrose becks blue doesn't quite hit the spot really does it! 

feelinglucky i've not been too bad really. A bit bloated and the odd twinge . I guess that's down to my lower number of follies. just got the 8 to squish in there. Am getting quite grumpy tho!

so last night had a really bad injection. Mixed it ok put the injecting needle on to the syringe stuck it in my leg and when i pressed the syringe came away from the needle and i ended up with the menopur all over my hand and leg. No idea if any had gone in. Rang out of hours nurse for second time who had no idea what to do. Ended up  doing another  injection. So stressful this!


----------



## mross

Just switched on to catch up and tears rolling down my face. * Jellybaby*, I am so so sorry to hear your news. Thats absolutely tragic and I just dont know what to say to comfort you. You must be devastated.  Please know that you have us lot behind you for support. Giving you massive  cuddles and thinking about you. So so sorry. xxx


----------



## Haley118

*ivfmamma* - I couldn't sleep throught the night very well, which isn't unusual at the moment and I had popped on to the forum and saw your story about the sanitary pad and I am in stitches, you have made my day, hilarious. That's the kind of thing that I would do, too funny. Hope it didn't hurt too much when you removed it.

*crimsonrose* - ah it's so difficult isn't it. I feel that the temptation will be too strong. I mentioned it again to DH last night cos we had an embie not make it to freeze and all we have is the one on board, which is great I know but felt so very sad yesterday, so I said to him that I would like to test early cos I feel more anxious now about the one on board and he kinda looked like he was coming round to the idea   . I mentioned it to my mum and she was horrified - it went like this "oh Haley, you can't, what if it's a negative result and you have done it early and been upset for nothing if it's the wrong result" I seriously think that all sense and rational can go out the window when you have been through this journey.

this journey has seriously made me think one thing and that is if we are not sucessful on this cycle or the next cycle I am seriously reconsidering my future. It sounds terribly flippant but I don't like the office I work in, so hopefully I can get another job and have some sanity and the other thing is I feel that if we can't have any children then I only have family to leave my house to when I pop up to heaven, when it's paid off I might sell the thing, rent it back off the buyer and p off on some lovely holiday. Oh dear, my hormones must be going wappy, have you heard me going on and on xxxxx

Love to you all xxx


----------



## charlene666

Haley, thank you for making my day, by drawing attention to IVF mammas pad incident to which I read for myself.I'm having probs sleeping at moment, 5am seems to be my wake up time and come 3pm I'm ready for bed! 
Ivfmamma - hahaha that's tickled me senseless u poor thing! Hope ur ok now I hate it when one corner folds over like when ur getting up off sofa for instance, u go to walk and feel each hair pulled individually and slowly!

I'm feeling like I've got an excitement hangover


----------



## Haley118

*charlene666* - what we like eh, it's good to laugh though isn't it after I had a melt down this morning when I was explaining to DH that my beautiful mum tried to give me out of date milk yesterday, you would think that the world was going to end. these hormones eh. Honestly, I was crying this morning telling him and then I read ivfmamma's post and it cracked me up. It seems my tolerance levels are at an all time low and I need to sort it out. I am exactly the same as you with the sleep side of life, it's so annoying, it's like my brain is constantly switched on.

Then I burst out laughing at your post and the excitement hang over  

I am not going to be negative today, it's going to be a positive day today  

mum is taking me out shopping today, I wont be walking far though, just need to get out the house for a bit, don't know if I am being too careful but since I have been PUPO, I feel worried to do most things, you would think I'd had a hysterectomy the way DH goes on at me, bless his big heart.

Have a nice day ladies xxxx


----------



## Feelinglucky

Lol!!!!! Ivf mamma - guessing u wont do that again!!! - love the bracelet story xxx

Thank everyone for the replies - its good to know your all as crazy as me at this point! 

Couldnt sleep last night, felt as though my ovaries were pulling me  

Nicl - ouch! Im not on the same injections as u. Hope that doesnt happen again!

Haley - nice youve got a supportive dh, cant say mines as bothered! Lol


----------



## charlene666

Haley - I am like u, up one min down the next, excuse me here ladies but my boobs are heavy & sore but not period like. We haven't got it easy atm but our bodies are being prepped for pregnancy so going back a few years to when I was 12 weeks pregnant with my daughter Kimberley (now 4 going on 14) it kinda feels similar but missing the final ingredient. I understand how u feel bout brain always switched on, its like my body is slumpy ready to sleep and my brain is going 'woohoo party'  and with a 4 yr old I can't nap during day cos she is WAY passed that phase!  U know how kids get certificates after the dentist, I think we should get certificates after our treatment successful or not.
Meant to say, yes today is about positivity ladies. Although its good to cry, I had a meltdown the night before last cos I finally spoke to my brother, or cried cos I put the cheese away when I actually had just got it out the fridge to use, nothin u cry at is silly, we all so it!


----------



## charlene666

Meant when I was 12 weeks with my daughter, and didn't know but was having symptoms,just didn't twig what was up with me


----------



## Feelinglucky

Charlene - when i was pregnant with my dd (7) i had loads of symptoms early on so id b expecting them again,and if i didnt get them i think id worry. I kinda wish i didnt know what to expect x


----------



## charlene666

Feeling lucky - yes I quite agree, I found out at 13 weeks but had like strong period like symptoms but no period, its weird but I'm so happy cos I've got heyr but like with the ectopics I only knew on the last one that I was pregnant the other 2 I didn't have a clue til first one ruptured in ky tube and 2nd one I had pain and they started scanning me.  Had no hope back then so after losing both tubes to be given this opportunity is amazing so I'm quite happy to go thru all of what I need to, tears n all,alot of women don't get this chance. We are all lucky in some respects well I'm not, I just sat on what turned out to be a wet chair in my garden, oh nuts


----------



## Feelinglucky

Charlene - Sure it was a wet chair and not an accident?? Lol!

I know im lucky to have dd, she was concieved naturally with my ex, hence not having nhs treatment. 
Ive been with dh 6 years now and he's amazing with children and deserves one of his own. Fingers crossed anyway.
At least this way he knows weve done everything possible in the hope of him becoming a daddy x


----------



## charlene666

Feelinglucky2012 said:


> Charlene - Sure it was a wet chair and not an accident?? Lol!
> 
> I know im lucky to have dd, she was concieved naturally with my ex, hence not having nhs treatment.
> Ive been with dh 6 years now and he's amazing with children and deserves one of his own. Fingers crossed anyway.
> At least this way he knows weve done everything possible in the hope of him becoming a daddy x


LOL!! yes defo a chair unless i wee out my thighs lol
Andy & i been together 6, nearly 7 years and he had 2 boys with someone years ago then 18 months into our relationship i found out i was pregnant with madam. same as you we couldnt get funding as he got kids from a previous. and like with you dh, i'm doing this so i can go to my grave knowing i tried everything, even if it doesnt work out well, i've tried. means i wont have any regrets. xx


----------



## star17

feeling lucky - hope your dh appreciates you!
Of to my next scan......fingers crossed.  Woke up in exceptional pain this morning (which felt better once I peed!) so hoping my ovaries aren't going mad! 
Have a nice day all.


----------



## ginger79

*Star *- good luck with your scan!

*Crimsonrose *- thanks for the tip about baths. It's weird (and frustrating!) how you get different advice everywhere you look isn't it&#8230; my clinic says it's no problem to have a bath at any stage but personally I wasn't (and still aren't) planning on having one post EC and during my 2ww.

I've also found though, that even in the literature from my own clinic sometimes the advice given differs, which seems bizarre!! For example we were trying to work out how long my husband should 'save himself up' for pre-EC and one leaflet said at least 36 hours but not more than 3 days and another said at least 3 days but not more than a week! Looking online we decided the latter was probably the more common advice and as they changed my EC date quite last minute in the end we ended up being on 4.5 days - they said his 'sample' was fine anyway so that's good (sorry if too much information!).

You just want to do everything you can to give you the best chance possible don't you but I think there is so much that is out of our control, so you have to just go with the flow too and try to chill out as much as possible. Easier said than done 

How are you feeling about your test day? Hope you have a nice relaxing week!

*NicL *- sorry to hear about your stressful injection and good luck with it today, sounds like you did the right thing doing another one.

*Haley* - totally with you on the re-assessing work life after this. I have been looking to leave my job for a while as it's not right for me and I'm not happy there. Had actually got through to the final round of interviews somewhere else just before I was told the details of what my treatment would involve. Ended up pulling out of the final interview stage as I thought that if I did get the job either the treatment would have worked and I'd be nearly 3 months pregnant by the time I started the new job, or it wouldn't work and I would be just starting my next round of treatment and needing lots of time off. Add to this the fact that I currently work 5 mins from the hospital I am being treated at (and I need really close monitoring during treatment because of my PCOS) I decided to stay put for now&#8230;

*Have a good weekend all -* I'm just sat on the sofa (again!) waiting for the call to see how my eggs have done overnight&#8230; fingers crossed there's been lots of action!


----------



## charlene666

got my call, my ET is 8am monday....hmm, as good as that is, have u ever tried to wake me up at 6,30am on a monday?! 12 alarms will be set lol
good luck to all waiting for their calls


----------



## hamilton74

haley + others that are PUPO - I'm the same with the lack of sleep issue. rarely wake at night and usually go off with no prob but since ET I've tossed and turned until the early hours before finally dropping off then awake again around 4:30!!  Maybe it's nature's way of getting us used to broken night's sleep to prepare us for things to come !!   xx

Jelly and yogabunny - sorry to hear your unfortunate stories -    thinking of you and hoping things can get sorted real soon. xx

IVFmamma - you're just the tonic we need on here, sooo funny   - and the story about the bracelet brought me out in goosies!!xx

enjoy your weekend everyone. xxx


----------



## yogabunny

And now for some better news..... I missed the call, but picked up voicemail 
-8 embryos to be frozen, 5 good blasts, 3 early blasts just slightly behind. I don't know what this means in terms of grades
really pleased that we should have a good chance when we move to FET.

I would really like to do a natural FET cycle, I beginning to think given OHSS and my allergic reaction to buselerin that I am really not up to all the hormonal drugs!! I am that small statistic that has bad reaction! going to have a search through these boards and find out more.

You have all been so amazing. thanks for your support. I think I was only able to know my levels of discomfort after EC were not normal by hearing your experiences on here. so that was invaluable for me knowing i should go and get it checked out. Other wise I would probably have continued for longer coping with the pain. 
best of luck with whatever step you are at  
xxx


----------



## charlene666

yogabunny - thats a good start for you next time, good luck hun and i wish u all the best. x


----------



## jellybaby81

Afternoon girls,
just logged on to see how u got on ginger? hope your eggies fertilised well and will check back in later on to see!!!!
Star best of luck with scan. I too wake up in extreme pain until i pee, must be ovaries pressed against bladder. 
well done Yoga bunny on your frozen batch sounds fab. My friend did ivf last year and after ec was advised against fresh transfer due to ohss she was suffering. she went ahead with it by her own choice with 2 fab 5 day blasts and they did not take. she was devastated and realsied her mistake after. so u are def doing the right thing.
Feelinlucky and charlene, I have a 19mth old boy (sleeping right now) from donor sperm iui and he is the light of my life. doing all this is trying to achieve a sibling for him and it has been so hard these last few days when I have been upset about my cycle as I am feeling guily about doing this to myself in front of him and my mind has not been on him. its terrible to feel guilty but I cant help it. Last night when I was upset over cancellation I was drawing on all my positives and there really are so many. My best friend is 28 has done 4 ivfs and still has empty arms. however everyones pain is relative to themselves and we all have struggles 
Mross thanks for ur sweet message no need to have tears for me, can already feel like I am on the up today!
i will live vicariously through all your treatments for the moment!
hope the PUPO gang are holding up
jelly


----------



## charlene666

Jellybaby i'm sorry to hear about your friend, and its nice to hear of your previous success story, my daughter was natural conception and i love the ground she walks on but like you i've done all of this in front of her and i dont seem to have much patience as far as her temper tantrums go because mummy is getting the attention she has been a little bugger all week because she doesnt really understand. i too feel guilty for not giving her my undivided attention thats not to say she is going without, but i need to focus on me too, where as usually i get forgotten about as too busy caring for everyone else. you're lucky in a way that your little one doesnt understand and will soon forget, mine is 4 nearly 5 and totally aware but not understanding why mummy us crying or annoyed, i feel guilty because ive told her off alot this week but it just seems she is pushing me too far, maybe she knows i'm not myself right now, i dont know, she will calm down though, but she is a bit annoyed as she thought i was coming home from the hospital with a baby on my EC day, she had the hump with me when i returned empty handed...i honestly think she thinks u go to a hospital and buy a baby. lol to be 4 again!


----------



## ginger79

Hi *yogabunny *just posted on the other thread but wanted to say whoop whoop again! Some great quality frosties for you next time, wthout any need for all these horrible meds! Do you know how long you'll have to wait?

*jellybaby* I'm still waiting for the call.... getting antsy now! Will let you know how I get on. x


----------



## yogabunny

thanks *charlene*, i don;t think we could have asked for more in the circumstances, and they called me back to tell me that we have 3 A grade blasts, so we are very lucky 

*jellybaby*, so sorry for your friend, it is such a tough decision. i am really quite poorly, been on a drip and now stuck in bed, so when the nurse said you will probably feel 4x as bad if you get a BFP, i couldn't face ET or being pregnant to be honest! so in some ways that made it easier decision. your little girl sounds v cute, i'm sure she does think that's how you get a baby. if only! x

*ginger,* nurses think they will make us wait til the new year, to give body a break, we have an appointment with consultant in 2 weeks. december works much better for us, january would make a bfp due date just when dh is in the usa, so maybe we'd go for feb or march but seems far away and very impatient!! I got the impression they don't like doing cycles near xmas!


----------



## Ivfmamma

Yoga - I can't find your post about your ohss, what happened hun?   so gutted for you xxx


----------



## Becksiow

Hello everyone,

Just after your opinions really. 

I'm currently 7dp3dt with 2 embies, I woke the night before last night with mild stomach cramps, almost like period cramps but nowhere near as bad. I also woke up a couple of times after these cramps feeling very hot (needless to say a rather restless nights sleep for me). 

This morning after my first wee I had light pink discharge, this has now turned a bit heavier and is dark red in colour, I really hope it's too early for af

I also had a headache from yesterday tea time until early hours this morning, along with a few more night hot flushes

Could these possibly be implantation symptoms and early pregnancy symptoms, also would this be about the right time for implantation to occur? Or could it be early af? I'm not due to OTD until 17th nov which is another week away.

I feel so disappointed and deflated at the moment

Grateful for your thoughts x


----------



## charlene666

becksiow - sorry to hear you arent feeling so great, my only advice would be to call the clinic and ask them, have you got an oncall number? i hope you start to feel better soon. sorry i couldnt be more help but i'm not having et til monday. x
just wanted to add, ive gone from feeling not bloated and totally happy to the complete opposite, i feel heavy and bloated and like my tummy is moving independently inside my skin. like my tummy hardening up.cant explain it but am also in the worst mood!


----------



## Mooncat

yogabunny - Yay for your good news, those sound like some damn fine blasties  

ginger - Hope it's good news, and hope they don't keep you waiting too much longer!

Day of mixed news for me - This morning's OHSS monitoring not great, blood tests show it's got worse, still feel pretty much fine, but apparently I'm not  Got to rest, drink plenty of water, eat lots of protein and go back first thing Monday. Sigh. But then, got a call from embroyologists and two of my remaining embies went to good blasties, so they're freezing them. That's four on ice for future use


----------



## Mooncat

And on being PUPO... few twinges, tired, and grumpy as hell... but understand that's all normal and means nothing - could be having all those which ever way it's going! Main concern for now is to get over OHSS... bowl of scrambled eggs for brunch and whole tin of tuna just now, hope it does the trick!

Hope everyone's having a relaxing weekend xxx


----------



## Feelinglucky

Goodluck mooncat - hope it all works out ok for you. Lunch sounds yummy!!   xx


----------



## yogabunny

good luck mooncat any tips, let me know!


----------



## charlene666

Mooncat -   good luck for monday hun i hope its better news, at least you feel ok, enjoy ur lunch! personally i am right off all food today, don't even want a chocolate iced donut or a pizza


----------



## charlene666

yogabunny said:


> thanks *charlene*, i don;t think we could have asked for more in the circumstances, and they called me back to tell me that we have 3 A grade blasts, so we are very lucky


you are very lucky hun, good luck for your next round and well done for getting good quality frosties, as u all call them, thats so cute! that gives you a head start next time. i'd be devestated in your situation but i admire how positive you are, gives us all hope. x


----------



## Mooncat

Thanks girlies. Yeah, delicious feelinglucky, DH will love my fish breath! Hope you get your appetite back soon charlene, sure my diet tips didn't tempt you much 

How are you feeling now yogabunny? Getting lots of eggs sounded great hey, but this side affect really not so great! Hope the drip helped with your symptoms, that's next stage for me if no better by Monday, but hoping change of diet and rest might do it... haven't exactly been taking it easy through all this  Just having a glass of milk, never drink milk but actually quite nice, and must contain protein right?!

Asked about effect of OHSS on chances of BFP and was told not to worry about that... not sure what that means! But they said if it doesn't subside soon it's likely to get worse and last longer if I do fall pregnant. Anyway, I am where I am, can't have regrets since they didn't give me a choice, just said I was fine to go ahead with ET - different clinics definitely seem to do things a bit differently. Pleased to have 4 frosties if things don't work out  Focus on the positives


----------



## ttc79

hi ladies, Lots of pages to catch up on so am sorry if missed anyone out or got a tad out of date information . 

Ginger79 - Hope plenty of your eggs fertilsed  and you are taking it easy xx 
Feelinglucky2012 - all the best on your next scan and hoping follies have grown to the ideal size - not be too long til your Et 
Yogabunny- soz to hear of your OHSS , but good news on your frosties - hope you dont have to wait too long to transfer  
Star17 - hoping your scan went well and you have some good size follies 
Ivfmamma - your posts really make me chuckle  hope you are well 
Beany34 - congrats on your 2 embies on board 
Nicl- hope the rest of your injections go more smoothly , 
mross- all the best for EC 
Charlene666 - all the best for ET on monday , get them embies back where they belong 

and to the PUPO gang - hope you are all well and taking it easy, keeping them little embies all snug

To anyone i have missed hope you are well and all the best for whatever stage you are at. 

Afm - on day 5 of gonal f and started cetotide this morning, back on monday for scan to see how things are progressing, this seems to be the worst bit for me at the moment, injections not a problem its the not knowing if its working thats driving me insane.  so fingers crossed  

some one asked about taking time off work for 2ww (not sure who it was sorry) i have arranged almost 3 weeks off as my jobs involves a lot of walking and heavy lifting (waited too long to get to this stage i not taking any chances), my manager has  been really good about it , just have to tell him what i need off no problems so thats a relief.

baby dust to all . xx


----------



## charlene666

*ttc79* - thank you hun. i know exactly how u feel, u just wanna know if ur reacting well to the meds. its frustrating but luckily doesnt last long. if tomorrow is anything like today i'm in for a LOOOOOONG day tomorrow! 
woo learnt how to make ur names bold! lol u can tell i'm new!

*MoonCat* no hun if a pizza and a donut dont tempt me, egg & tuna have no chance LOL i'm sure once i've gone hungry long enough my body will let me. x


----------



## ginger79

*charlene* - good luck with your ET Monday!

*PUPO gang *- hope you manage to get a better sleep tonight!

*Becksiow* - did you call the clinic? Hope all ok.

*Mooncat* - good news on your frosties and hope the diet does the trick for you, fingers crossed for Monday!

*ttc79* - you're right, I think the waiting (at all stages!) seems to be the hardest bit&#8230; good luck for Monday's scan I'm sure things will be moving in the right direction.

I have been going nuts waiting for my call today and am now resigned to the fact that I'm not going to get any news on my eggs/embryos until the morning now&#8230;

They called around 12 and left a message with a number to call for info (I'm really annoyed they didn't call my house phone which I had specifically asked them to do as my mobile reception is sometimes a bit dodgy at home) - I was back leaving a message 2 minutes after that - and have since called loads of times, left another message on that phone and the main clinic's phone and even called the out of hours emergency doctor in the end. Unfortunately she can't tell me anything until the morning so I will just have to be patient&#8230; I'm sure it will all be ok but I've been getting really wound up and upset that they didn't call back   

Ok, rant over!!


----------



## jellybaby81

Ginger thats awful u have to wait. Shame on them. After all the work that goes.into this every step is vital emotionally. Pity its the week end. Sending big hugs your way and at least u will get double the news in the morn?
Jb


----------



## Becksiow

ginger79 said:


> *Becksiow* - did you call the clinic? Hope all ok.


Hi ginger79,

Thanks for your comment, unfortunately the clinic is only available during evenings and weekends for emergencies, I feel that this is more of a big worry than a medical emergency. The bleeding is still the same as this morning, dark red in colour, but only when I wipe. I'm hoping and preying that it's just implantation bleed as its far too early for AF.

Lots of   , fingers crossed for the clinic for some good news from the clinic for you in the morning x


----------



## Ivfmamma

I'm a bit worried tonight, I had my prostap 6 days ago & I've had absolutely no symptoms or anything? What if it hasn't worked? I feel completely normal, I was expecting hot flushes & all sorts but had nothing! XxxXxx


----------



## ginger79

Ah thanks *Jellybaby* and *Becksiow* - I am feeling less annoyed now, think a quick cry and rant was in order!

I'm sure everything will be fine *Becksiow*, although personally I wouldn't feel too worried about calling the emergency number if you do need reassurance. I feel a bit bad for calling myself today as my call was definitely not an emergency! But I figured if they'd done their job properly in the first place and called back or been available to answer the phone number they gave me, then I wouldn't have made the call! Oh well, as my husband says they will have been busy looking after other patients etc... but you're right jellybaby it's just such an emotional journey, and when you're expecting to have an update on how things are going it's really frustrating when you don't get it! x

*Ivfmamma* - I'm sorry you're feeling worried, I'm on short cycle so probably not much use on this one... hopefully others can help! x


----------



## irishflower

I had my prostap injection on Wednesday ivfmanna and no hot flushes either, and not too many other symptoms. Had bad headache the other night but told my acupuncturist at an appointment that night and she made it go away! Boobs are slightly tender and I'm tired and very thirsty but that's it! Try not to worry, not everyone gets terrible side effects, everyone reacts differently.


----------



## irishflower

Mamma obviously....phone error!


----------



## yogabunny

thanks charlene and ttc

mooncat- the drip was amazing, i felt so much better after that. i am feeling slowly better, still only comfortable lying down. i have faith that your diet and rest is going to do the trick.    lots of luck to you. 
the doctor today said the ovaries are going down, and also did a chest xray that showed everything was fine, but quite a lot of trapped wind! that is not what i need at the moment! haha poor old dh when that escapes. also, i have to stil take those bloomin pessaries til wednesday!! 

ivf mamma -  i think everyone is different with the DRing. sounds like you are a lucky one that doesn't get side effects. 
as for what happened to me, i'm not quite sure, i was still in bed post egg collection several days later , in lots of pain, so thirsty that i couldn't drink enough, short of breath, and started to realise this wasn't normal. went to a and e on advice of the clinic. the team on the gyne ward have been so lovely, but a and e late at night in brighton is really interesting in all the wrong ways!! 

ginger - that is just rubbish, i would definitely call the emergency number!

becksiow - i'd definitely call the number, you can always say, you're not sure if it is an emergency but you are really concerned, could they put your mind at rest. it will be one of the team taking the phone home, and as long as you call them before they want to go to bed i think they'll be fine.


----------



## star17

ivfmamma - I am on a different drug (Buserelin), but I didn't have side effects for the first week, they kicked in later!  Try not to worry x 

Charlene - good luck on Monday for ET, so excited for you.  

Yogabunny - fab number of frostiness.  a close friend of mine was in the same situation as you.  she had her second child recently, both through natural cycles which worked well for her.  She was able to try a natural cycle pretty quickly, ony one or two month wait.

Mooncat - I hope you are OK.  take care of yourself.

Ginger - rage!  my clinic left my message at work today!  No idea why as they never have before and it is Saturday!  Hope it goes well when you do speak to them and your embeds are behaving.

Jelly - glad you are on the up!  

Good luck to everyone else including the PUPO gang!

For me - I had my scan and the low dose seems like a good call from the clinic.  I am triggering tonight, EC Monday!  Excited!

Have a lovely evening all. xxx


----------



## yogabunny

oh thanks star thats really cheered me up


----------



## Ivfmamma

I'm so nervous about my down reg scan on Friday!! This is the appointment I'm being weighed at to check I've lost the 6lb, well today as it stands I've lost 4lb so I need to lose 2lb by Friday argggghhhh I swear to you all I've been so good on my diet!!! I thought I'd have this weight off by now! So I'm disappointed, I'm now flapping!! My sister said take some ducolax (laxative) it cleared her out & she lost a few lb, I bought some today but feel very bad for taking laxative when I am not constipated ! I might just take two & hope it helps, god this is do difficult, 2lb could make me have to wait until Jan/Feb for treatment which will make me so mad when I'm already down regged! My weight has been fluctuating all week ..... Here's a run down of all my weights since my last appointment!

24th October - 12st 13.5lb (this was my Leeds clinic weigh in) told I have to lose 6lb for next app!
27th October - 12st 12.5lb (5lb to go!)
30th October - 12st 11.5lb (4lb to go!)
1st November - 12st 12.5lb ( gained 1lb   5lb to go)
3rd November - 12st 10.5lb (3lb to go!)
5th November - 12st 9.5lb (2lb to go!)
7th November - 12st 11.5lb ( gained 2lb arrrggghh 4lb to go)
8th November - 12 st 9.5lb ( 2lb to go!)
9th November - 12st 10.5lb (gained 1lb 3lb to go for fack sake!)
10th November - 12st 9.5lb (2lb to go!) 

So as you can see up down up down WTF!!!!

Help  

I have to have lost that 2lb by friday  xxx


----------



## Ivfmamma

I should add i came on period 6 days ago (which is finished now) so a couple of days fluctuation will have been bcos I was on period! no idea what's happening with my body now though as nothings dropping? When do you think I should next get weighed? Thursday the day before hospital? That will mean I've got 5 days of no weighing in & hoping by Thursday the scales say 12st 7lb!


----------



## charlene666

hi girls. oh what a drama queen i have been, oh hey that rhymes! i've been getting myself all worked up as feeling a bit different today, i've been angry, i've balled my eyes out, i've been so uncomfortable all day, no appetite,  been going to toilet more than enough, in fact my body is reacting as if i am 3 months pregnant already! had a lovely hour long talk with my mummy who screwed my head back in and stopped it spinning off my shoulders. i feel better with a view to at least drinking milk before bed, a soak in bath, tv in bed snooze, thats my plan. i think this is all last minute nerves, uncertainty, confusion (body bit cheesed off with me too) and on top of it all i cannot stop crying, like earlier, i booed like a baby cos In the night garden came on and the song i used to sing with my daughter! thats when i needed my mum lol thank you everyone for your wishes,and support throughout this all, it can make u feel quite isolated until i open this webpage up and see ivfmammas posts and laugh, or peppermint who has been a fantastic support to me, you all have, thank you but omg tomorrow will be awful for everyone waiting! good luck with scans/ec's or et's monday! i'll be thinking of you all. x


----------



## charlene666

Ivfmamma said:


> I should add i came on period 6 days ago (which is finished now) so a couple of days fluctuation will have been bcos I was on period! no idea what's happening with my body now though as nothings dropping? When do you think I should next get weighed? Thursday the day before hospital? That will mean I've got 5 days of no weighing in & hoping by Thursday the scales say 12st 7lb!


hunni all i can say is its obviously on your mind 24/7 but alot of dieting is frame of mind, and i think you're getting so worked up about this, that cant be good for you, i think if u dont weigh yourself for a few days, u might be surprised with result. i hope it goes well for u. x


----------



## Mooncat

Thanks for the good wishes *star* and *ginger*, you are very sweet  Ginger, that is pretty out of order, I'd be fuming  but best to try and take it in your stride (easier said than done), hoping the news will be worth the extended wait 

*Yogabunny* - you have had a bad time of it haven't you? Your symptoms sounded awful, so glad to hear your hospital treatment has been good and you're on the mend now, maybe I do want the magic drip after all! Clinic seem to think I should have worse symptoms based on blood results, but nothing apart from slightly swollen and uncomfortable belly (definitely not complaining mind you!!). Still weeing in a jug, and still injecting blood thinner, and hopefully diet will do the trick  Did your clinic tell you to eat lots of protein too? Been reading up on line (always dangerous!) and salty snacks and isotonic type drinks also seem to be recommended. Will try it all! DH has bought me some protein bars that are clearly meant for body builders... they're like bricks! Going to attempt one before bed 

Don't know about everyone else, but I'm feeling really worn out by this whole journey at the mo, it's so demanding, physically and emotionally. Very glad I have you ladies to share the ups and downs with  xxx


----------



## star17

Mooncat -I think the protein bars are revolting.  Much better is 'whey to go' chocolate flavour which they sell in some pharmacies. Still not my fave thing, but much nicer than those bars I think.  it is a powder that you mix with milk or water.


----------



## Ivfmamma

Yoga - peppermint oil in water! Honest I had bad trapped wind when I had tube out in September! 2 days of peppermint oil in boiled water & the wind was gone xx


----------



## Ivfmamma

Mooncat is that clexane your blood thinner? I have that, do you bleed after? Is it painful? Sounds like everything is being done to get you back to full health   xx


----------



## mross

Hey girles,

Evening and I bet we are all sat in the house on a Saturday night with no BOOZE!  Lol!  Ah well, we have biscuits and xfactor heehee

Mooncat - Oh no I hope your OK, Im absolutely sure you will be fine hun but DRINK WATER, like millions and treat yourself very nicely and relaxed

IVFmama - Im so mad at your bloody clinic, do you know, you have enough stress with all this and then they go and whack a flipping date on you for your weigh in AND DR scan!!!!!!!  Thats atrocious.  I have gained and lost and gained and lost 6 pounds throughout this, one week im skinny the next im fat, I put on 6 pounds over night last week so I would tell them that!  the hormones and stress and everything make us lose and gain and lose and gain.  I think even if you havent lost that 6 pounds, you are so late in the IVF cycle now....they would be heartless if they cancelled, I reckon you will be OK honey....I bet you they show a bit of heart.  They have to!!!!!!!!

Yogabunny and Beany - ladies you are an inspiration!  Such positive vibes and happy thoughts that you are sending to us all.  You girls rock!! xxx

Star 17 - WOWWWEEE Well done lady!  Have you triggered yet  Awww, EC is ace, they give you lots of sedation and you dont even know its happening, honestly.  Massive milestone for you well done! xxx


Charlene - So....your 8am YAY!  Im still 1230 - they just said last week if I didnt hear from them to come in on Monday at 1230 if something happens over the weekend they will call - and they havent phew!  Well How you feeling?  I just read your post about feeling crap, I feel OK emotionally, or so i thought, then my DH reminded me of my behaviour!!! I, at the age of 35, stomped away from him in sainsburies last night and fell out with him all night because he told me to calm down in the aisle - I have developed this really annoying habbit of talking like ten million times nore than usual and irritating myself let alone poor DH, i also feel, you know when you have really bad PMT and you just want to grab something and squash it really hard?  Well im doing that ALL the time, and getting really intense LOL!!! Its so not like me!  I also cant stop eating, im small usually and lost half a stone on starting this process and now all i can eat is rubbish, biscuits and pasta and bad food!!!!!!!!!!!!  Roll on Monday.  Im terrified about the whole transfer though, I hate anything in there like specculums and now im going to see if they can give me a valium as thats meant to totally help.

Ginger - Honey all clinics are totally different but my clinic dont even call and told me that no news is good news.....if there was a reason to put them in to you sooner they would have called and called to get you in now to get them in, which tells me that they are doing what they are meant to and growing blissfully! xxx

I am fine just a bit mental in general just now.  Want to get this last procedure over with cos im so nervous - i hate smears and speculums and all things to ddo with your loo loo!  

xxx


----------



## Mooncat

Star17 - Just munched my way through an entire protein bar... quite hard going... dense and chewy... but tasted ok! Don't think I could eat many though, so will look out for the powder supplement, thanks!

IVFMamma - Yeah, clexane, it's fine, comes already in syringe so no mixing or measuring, dead easy, just open the pack and jab it in! They warn about bleeding or bruising, but I haven't had any 

mross - Thanks, hoping so, still drinking lots and weeing in my jug! Like I say, feel ok, just hope blood results say I am next time too. Sorry you're worrying about ET, it is really quick though, really just like a smear, can't say I enjoyed it much but it's over in a few minutes. DH came in to mine which helped for me. And you'l feel soooo pleased when it's done


----------



## star17

moss - triggering in 30 minutes!!  thank you for asking.  Exciting! Good luck with your ET.  I have heard it is better than EC, so fingers crossed yours will be fine xx


----------



## star17

sorry mross for calling you moss!  autocorrect sucks!


----------



## mross

Did you do it Star?  Yay!!!! Well done!  I was so worried when I did my trigger, as you will have gathered im a woose!  But, it was fine, felt tired the next couple of days but thats just the ivf drugs.  Drug free day tomorrw!  Yay, enjoy whilst you can, before you move on to the progesterone LOL!  Its fine but icky!  Some things were not meant to be inserted vaginally!  Oh fingers crossed for you EC then, so if you triggered tonight thats Monday is it??!  xx


----------



## Feelinglucky

Evening everyone

*ivfmamma* i also felt fine dr, fully expected to feel awful but didnt  now i feel crap though on stims! Lol.

*star* well done for triggering.guessing youve done it now x

*mooncat and star* i was wondering about protein shakes earlier. Im really worried about ohss, and quite at risk of it so i might pop and get some, or pinch some from my brother in law who's a bouncer and thinks he's cool!! 

*yogabunny* i had bad trapped wind a few weeks ago and the only thing thatgot rid of it was peppermint tea, it was amazing! Hope the fix u soon for take 2!xx

*mross* the pessaries sound terrible! x


----------



## irishflower

IVFmamma I would avoid laxatives if I were you, can't be a good thing to do to your body at this time. I'm sure you'll be fine.

Went out for dinner tonight with hubby, sister and her partner, great way to take my mind off things for a few hours but boy am I tired now on the way home!


----------



## star17

Yes it is done!  Thank you all for your support!  I have to say I was scared (for some reason the larger pen looked much scarier!). But it was OK and no drugs tomorrow! woohoo and one step closer.  Monday morning at 9.30 is EC.

Bring on those pessaries........

Sleep tight all xxx


----------



## mross

Ladies Monday is going to be a big day, so Star you have EC, Charlene and I have ET, who else has Monday stuff going on  It will be a busy board i think!

Star - I freaked when I saw the pen...what is that all about  No need really - and the injection itself is fine isnt it!! x

Feelinlucky - Ive maybe exaggerated the pessaries - they are fine, up, in, gone....for a while then it comes back out but fine!!!

IVFmama - pepperment oil comment - you just brought me right back to those laparoscopies hun!!!! OMG do you remember that pain and the gas trapped all in your ribs and back OUCH!!!!!!!!!!! Funny that I actually have bad pain in my ribs and back tonight as well....where is that pepperment oil lol xx


----------



## charlene666

Morning girls. How are u all feeling? I was up in night 4 times just to pee, can't keep off toilet,gonna ask my dad to get lactuloseto see if that helps the other end,got moderate discomfort today, gonna call the on call in a bit just to check its normal cos I'm petrified of them abandoning the cycle so close to transfer. I can't stop crying,belly feels like a dull ache, everything is wrong today seem to have a lot of burps today . Hope ur all well. Xx


----------



## Ivfmamma

I've got so caught up in all the ivf stuff I almost didn't remember i have my 6 week surgery check up tomorrow! I'm very nervous bcos during surgery he found I had fitz Hugh Curtis syndrome, basically adhesions sticking my liver to my abdomen, caused by pelvic inflammatory disease. So he said he'd discuss this with me on my follow up, I've not thought about it since!! & now its tomorrow arrghhh according to the internet an operation is required by a liver surgeon    

mrs sharma my ivf consultant, see my surgery report & see i had fitz hugh curtis & she didnt say anything so I assume the condition doesn't affect ivf or pregnancy xx


----------



## yogabunny

*ivfmamma *- i have this, i think many people who have had an infection that blocked their tubes have this. i have never been told that i need to do anything about it by the surgeon or the ivf consultant. one doctor said to me that probably many women have it but without having a laproscopy it is not known. try not to worry. the internet is a great thing and a very bad thing isn't it. i'm always trying not to google everything.

btw thanks for the tip i am going to get some peppermint oil, i am drinking peppermint tea with two teabags a cup at moment (thanks* feelinglucky*), feeling better for it.


----------



## Feelinglucky

No problem *yogabunny* i think it works really well.

Well i'm pleased to say i'm not in pain any longer. Was really struggling friday,and was really worried i was over stimmulating,but i'm better now,so fingers crossed its all ok. I had 24 follicles friday, i cant afford anymore!!

Excited for scan tomorrow morning at 9am,to see if i can get an exact date for ec,was told fri it'll either b wed or fri.

*ivfmamma* hope it goes well tomorrow, if they've seen there was a chance u had it then I'm sure it'll b ok otherwise they wouldn't have taken the risk i'm sure x

*charlene* hope your ok, please don't go worrying yourself. If your peeing then that's good news isnt it, not peeing is when u need to worry. It's a tough process and we're going through a lot. I've got my fingers crossed for u, i'm sure you'll b fine.good luck for tomorrow x

*star* good luck for tomorrow. Let us know how u get on x

*mross* yes i think tomorrow will bring a lot of news, think these weekend and all the waiting they involve will b the end of us!! Good luck for tomorrow.x

And everyone ive missed


----------



## Mooncat

Morning! Not feeling so great today, finally getting some OHSS symptoms to match the size of my ovaries and my blood results  Woke in the night with belly really swollen and sore, couldn't get comfy. But no vomiting, nausea, or breathlessness and still weeing plenty (into my jug!). DH is looking after me, made me sausages and eggs for breakfast, 'poached not scrambled, because I read online that scrambling can destroy the protein'. Bless!

Star - Tried an apple and caramel protein bar this morning too, vile! Will have the other choc and hazlenut one later, but think shakes might be way forward...

Feelinglucky - If you have lots of follicles I'd definitely start on loads of protein now. Although they said I was high OHSS risk at EC, and they've been doing lots of extra monitoring, no one at the clinic told me to eat loads of protein until yesterday, not even a mention in the OHSS information leaflet they gave me 

This isn't really what I expected from the 2ww, but at least worrying about my OHSS is stopping me dwelling too much on whether my embie has settled in! Lots going on tomorrow, so good luck to everyone  Just the OHSS check up for me... hoping things will have started going in the right direction...


----------



## ginger79

Thanks so much everyone for all of your comments yesterday, I really can't imagine going through this journey without this group - really glad I found you!

I'm very excited to say that it was worth the wait and I have just found out that 21 of my 23 eggs fertilised - still can't quite believe it!! ET provisionally booked for tomorrow but all being well will be moved to Wednesday.

*star17 *- rage is the right word! How complicated can it be to call the right number or at least try all of the ones on file before leaving a message!? Seems like a real basic they should be getting right&#8230; Anyway, good news for you too - onto the next stage! Good luck for tomorrow, nice that you've got your EC nice and early, you won't be too hungry and can get it over and done with quickly. Look forward to hearing how you get on, fingers crossed they get lots of lovely eggs!

*Mooncat *- really sorry to hear you're feeling worse today - fingers crossed your blood test tomorrow shows an improvement, sounds like you're doing all you can on the protein factor!

Reading all this talk of protein I've been wondering whether I should also be upping my protein intake&#8230; although the clinic haven't told me to. They did say to make sure I drink at least 3 litres of water a day because of my PCOS, which I am doing religiously - but apart from that they haven't given me any other instructions.

Re: your earlier post, I know exactly what you mean about feeling worn out. I'm not really doing much at all at the moment but feeling so tired&#8230; kept dropping off to sleep on the sofa yesterday evening, another rock and roll Saturday night!

*mross / Charlene* - good luck for your ET tomorrow, not long to go until you're officially PUPO!

*Ivfmamma* - good luck for your check up tomorrow, will be good to get that out of the way, I'm sure they will be able to reassure you.

*Feelinglucky2012* - glad to hear you're not in pain anymore, good luck for your scan tomorrow!

Hello and     to everyone else, sounds like it's a busy busy week coming up!

Oh - and for anyone worrying about the pessaries - I'm not actually finding them too bad so far - maybe because I was prepared for the worst from reading previous posts, ha ha! Also I've been lying down for at least half an hour after&#8230; so might be a different story once I'm back to work tomorrow and in a bit more of a rush


----------



## charlene666

*feelinglucky* mum said I'm a worry wart. Always gotta be worrying bout something. Only few more hours then it'll be done and I'll have something else to worry about. You can tell I'm new to this,freaking out over any little niggle when its something I could have sorted days ago.thank u.
*ginger* thank you
*mooncat* I hope u feel better soon. Xx


----------



## Victorialeanne

Hello everyone

*Mooncat* MY cousin had OHSS in her 2ww and she had twins her consultant said it was the mixture of hormones and babies that made her over stimulate so much so maybe your having multiples 

*Feelinglucky* I'm going back for my final scan Tom with EC due Wednesday I had a couple of follicles at 15mm and the rest at 14mm on sat. I've got 14 follicles and the nurse said you don't make anymore follicles but the ones you have just get bigger or something along those lines. So hopefully you won't have too many follicles.

I met a friend today who had triplets on ivf 3 years ago but unfortunetly two went to heaven she has OHSS due to carrying multiples. She is having another go and is having EC tue it was nice to speak to someone who has a successful ivf.

Good luck everyone in their 2ww,ET,EC and scans and anyone else xx


----------



## Feelinglucky

*victorialeanne* thank u, i'm hoping i get wed ec, but if they need two more days then so b it, they initially said id have ec on the 16th or 19th nov so I've obviously reacted quicker than they thought. I had a few 15mm all the rest were smaller on fri, think i saw her measuring some at 13mm, she didn't go into detail so I'm hoping they've got bigger! Im egg sharing so need at least 10 good sized ones.

*charlene* I'm a worrier 2, but have been surprisingly ok so far during this, work has been so manic that i haven't had time to worry about my treatment to much, its ok though i have a sit down job most of the time,except when I'm out on the building site!! Lol. Try not to worry, if its meant to b it will b xx

*ginger* massive congrats on the eggs,maybe we could all borrow some if we dont get such good news  and thank u.

*mooncat* im stuck in work today but dh is popping down to get me some yummy protein shakes  i have upped my protein,have tuna pasta for lunch and im drinking loads of water and milk.i hate drinking milk but if it has to be done then so b it. Then we'll have cooked dinner tonight courtesy of the mil, so that'll b extra for me to. I cant get this far and have to cancel on something i maybe could have prevented.x


----------



## mross

Morning ladies,

IVFmama - I have Fitz Curtis Hughes syndrome too!! LOL! Not funny as such but i thought i was the only one!  They found it all over my liver after the second lap - never had any check ups or anything following the 3 surgeries, so its good they are seeing you.  They told me it was just that the infection i had (I had no idea I think this was when I was 16!!!) had been causing havoc on my insides for years and the scarring all over my liver was a result of it but not to worry about it, so I actually forgot about it.

Charlene - Me too!  I am SO SORE!  I have a low dull painful ache, my looloo is really achey and tight, backahe, cant stop weeing all the time and had sharp pains today that made me scream, they only last a millisecond but pain was through the roof, then they stop.  Im too scared too call them in case they cancel too.  Let me know what they say because Im panicking too.  xx

To top it all off i have woken up with a migrain starting in the background (been 16 whole days since Ive had one) thought was getting away with it but i feel really sick and really yuk.  Cant think about tomorrow because the emotions are raw inside, Its going to be a tough day and I know im going to be a hysterical wreck once they put my little one back in, feeling very very emotional. xxx

xxx


----------



## mross

Ginger - OMG thats AMAZING news - you fertile chick!!!!!!!!!!  I think defo you will have ET Wed hunny!!!!!!!! WOW!  You must be over the moon! Woop Woop!!!!!!! xx


----------



## Mooncat

*Charlene* - Thanks, and try not to worry  So much easier said than done, but I'm sure ET will be fine... and in the very unlikely event they tell you you have to wait and freeze, it'll be because it's best you and your embies 

*Ginger * - Awesome result  With so many eggs it might be wise to eat more protein and hit the isotonic drinks though. Certainly can't do any harm! Thanks for the good wishes, doing what I can so  it'll so on tomorrow blood test.

*VictoriaLeanne* - That's a lovely thought, thanks for sharing  Think it's too early for my OHSS to be preganancy related though, only had ET on Thursday...

*Feelinglucky* - Really hope I'm not worrying people unnecessarily with my OHSS tales  As with Ginger though, think protein can be beneficial at all stages of IVF, so not going to do any harm!

*mross* - Sorry you're not feeling good and stressing  It sounds fairly normal (if there is a 'normal' when you're doing IVF!!), but if you're really worried call today, otherwise tell them about your symptoms tomorrow before ET. I'm sure it'll go ahead, but better that they know so they can make the right decision for you. Would be HUGELY disappointing to have to call off, but would be worse to carry on and end up really poorly.

Love to you all, fab having you to talk to, my family and friends are ace, but they just don't get it like you all do  xxx


----------



## charlene666

*feelinglucky* oops my phone wrote ur name out as feelinglicky lol! I don't think u are somehow lol. Ur totally right,I need torelax and go with the flow. A lot of it comes from anxiety and fear of the unknown, I don't know what to expect,what to feel, or not feel,overwhelmed with uncontrollable emotions and a body that is as confused as hell. I've got the house to myself for the next 5 hours so r&r for me! In reply to u, at least u r able to sit down, I was working until I had a breakdown,I couldn't cope, was working stupid 12 hr shifts and after the ectopic number 3 I decided to give up work, bf went back to work & I enjoyed valuable time with my daughter.I'm now doing home study while I got free time now Kimberley is at school.
*mross* sorry if anyone is eating but have u been going toilet (not just wee) ok because next to bruising my bowels are all squashed and I'm too scared to call incase they cancel it so close to et. Ur having ur et tomorrow as well aren't u? If the pains continue or worsen don't hesitate in calling, I haven't called yet as I wanna see if the lactulose makes a difference, its manageable at the moment and am lying down taking pressure off. I hope ur mini pains ease off soon and if I dont say it beforetomorrow then good luck! 
*mooncat* thank you, I just need to go with the flow and see what happens.hope u r well.
*to all* xx


----------



## ginger79

Thanks *feelinglucky*, *mross* and *Mooncat*! I am so excited and really hopeful that things will go well for us this time or if not that we will have lots of good frosties for next time. Our main issue since we started TTC 3 years ago has been my failure to ovulate so I'm hoping that now my eggs and his swimmers have finally met I will do ok at the next stage... Of course lots could still go wrong along the way but today is definitely a good day!!

*mross* sounds like you're having a day of it  hope you feel better soon and good luck for tomorrow! xx

*Mooncat* thank you, I think you're right, heading to the supermarket soon, as you say can't do any harm to have more protein...

xx


----------



## NicL

hi ladies

ginger - wow great number of fertilised eggs! Should get some good ones in that haul!!

mross/charlene - good luck for et tomorrow.

star - good luck for ec tomorrow

anyone else on et/ec tomorrow good luck - sorry i just keep losing track!

FeelingLucky - i am in for scan tomorrow am tomorrow too. Anyone else? I suspect that they will keep me on stims a couple of days longer though as most of my follies were around the 7-11mm mark. i had one at 15 but i think i will loose that in order to get the smaller ones to grow. 

ivfmamma - i had no downregging symptoms in the first week and even when i did it was more tiredness and feeling sick. Never had hot flushes and moods were ok (or no worse than my usual stroppiness!)

Its horrible with sympton spotting though isnt it? I think i worry more about what i am and am not feeling than anytihng! If you are in lots of pain you worry, if you aren't getting anything you worry! since my last scan my stim symptoms have subsided so now paranoid all my follies have disappeared! I think the stress causes most of the discomfor for me as i tend to hold tension in my back and tummy.

so have found some nice cheep flights for me and DH to tenerife for the end of nov/ early december. We only have 4 nights but am quite tempted by some heat. Only problem is dh is currently laid up in bed "feeling faint and sick" so i cant book anything. So i am running around looking after him. Wrong.


----------



## chocolate button82

Ginger- well done you bet ur made up gd luck with ET xx
Well ladies got my trigger shot tonight mt EC is on tues gettin a bit nervous now anybody hit the pessaries that av to go up ur bum I av to do them twice a day frm EC so not lookin 4ward to them lol xx


----------



## Haley118

Hi ladies, hope you are all enjoying your Sunday.  Been reading through and there is so much going on.  Good luck to all of you having EC and ET and hugs to those in the 2ww.

I have been told not to have intercourse for what seems like forever, has anyone else been told this.  I find it funny that I haven't been bothered for 5 weeks due to down regging etc and all of a sudden cos I know I can't I can't keep my hands of DH.   

Love to all x


----------



## chugabur1972

Good evening ladies,

Just wanted to post a quick message.....

Good luck to all ladies who are dr / stimming don't worry about symptoms.  I had hardly any apart from some heavyness towards the end.  I guess I was quite lucky.  

Best wishes to everyone who has EC/ET booked for tomorrow.  Sending you lots of   and  

Hello to all the ladies who are currently on their 2ww.  Hope you are staying sane  

Too all of those lovely ladies due to test soon I am sending you lots of   and  

Take care ladies and keep smiling.

Clare xx


----------



## Haley118

*chugabur1972* - our OTD is the same date - hope we both get a BFP  

sending loads of  x


----------



## chugabur1972

Hello Hayley,

How are you finding the 2ww?

Do you think you will test early?

Thinking of you    

Clare xx


----------



## dumbwing07

Hiya All

Hope everyone is doing well. So nice to hear about peoples positive results and BFP's.
Good luck to any ladies currently on their 2ww or awaiting EC and ET. Sending prayers and baby dust to you all.

Feeling a little emotional all weekend really, scan for womb lining thickness on thurs to see if im ready for ET. 
Fingers crossed, trying sooo hard to be positive but really is difficult. Moods are terrible, hot sweats are annoying the hell outta me and im waking up with headaches, but if this is what it takes then so be it.
DP is being amazing dont know where the hell id be without him. Really feel like a porker at the moment too, wanting to eat crap and feel like ive put a few pounds on so been working out more often to make myself feel better!
Went into toys are us on saturday to look for neice's xmas presents, ended up walking round the babies r us part and getting myself into an emotional state. Not clever, bad move dumbwing! 
Some how makes it worse seeing all the angelic things in person, not been round that sort of shop before, bit stupid when im going through this but oh well. 
Starting earlier shifts tomorrow so will have much more time at home and with DP so feeling good about that.
Just gotta pray now that my womb lining is thick and ET can go ahead. Pray Pray Pray lol

good luck again to all of you and loads of baby dust. thinking of you all on this journey and so glad im not alone

xXxXxXxXxxXxxxxx


----------



## Haley118

*chugabur1972* - it's very tempting to test early, do you feel the same, I could probably test around the 17th, so was thinking the 18th but really don't know what to do for the best.

the 2ww is kind of the worst bit for me, then again I thought that at every stage, there are so many dark corners to this journey and I feel that the last hurdle is now in sight. I am hoping and praying for a miracle, that is the name of my on board embie. I feel that I am being careful and then other times it's like I forget and DH tells me off  I have been a bit emotional at times, just like cry for no reason or at something that is so trivial. How are you feeling?

xxx


----------



## hamilton74

evening all,

*haley and chugabur *- my OTD is 23rd nov though looking at your ET dates, chugarbur's was the same day as me thurs 8th - am very tempted to test the same day as you guys - you never know , they say 3 times lucky!!!  wot you think?? Are you both doing ok? I feel really well, have taken it ridiculously easy since thur but we went down the coast for a gentle stroll with the dog this afternoon in the beautiful sunshine - good to blow the cobwebs away. slept better last night than the previous two also thank god. as much as its nice to be PUPO, can't help feeling a little lost coz over the passed few weeks there has always been scans, appointments etc every couple of days which helped break the week up.   to both of you.xx

I had good news this morning from the lab. out of the 2 remaining embryos not transferred and which were struggling, unfortunately the 1 has stopped growing but the other has pulled through and even amazed the embryologist. It's grown big and strong and has even hatched by itself so has now been promoted to the freezer!  they told me it gives great reassurance for the 2 transferred as they did assisted hatching due to my age coz older eggs generally have trouble doing this by themselves. Really pleased to have my backup fella now - phew!

Good luck to all having EC, ET Etc next week, sounds as though it's gonna be a very busy week    to all.xxx


----------



## charlene666

*to all those that have sent us having ec/et/scans/wtc tomorrow*
Thank you, I'm quite excited now, not sure if I'll sleep! 
Good luck to everyone else having the above mentioned and to those not feeling very well, I hope u feel better soon good luck to those doing tests tomorrow too! Can't wait to read everyones posts tomorrow!
*Hamilton* well done! That's great news! 
*dumbwing* its totally understandable that you'd get upset, I can't even look thru Argos book without resisting the nursery section or I'd get upset. Showing emotion means ur human sweetie, don't think yourself silly for doing so, hell I cried at the 'in the night garden' song the other day lol today I cried cos one if my fish is sick and he is my fave. I hope u feel better, tomorrow is another day. X


----------



## mross

Hi ladies!

Charlene - sent you a wee PM hun but just checking up on the board as well and not answered you yet on the toilet thing, i have been fine with both ends (sorry TMI LOL!) however it took me 3 days to go properly and was super constipated.  Did you have laparoscopies for your ectopics?  After my first one I was so clogged up I made myself ill that I made sure after every surgery I go, even if its tough to go, after the EC I felt all the same pain I had inside with the Laps and so was really concerned I would hurt if i went properly but when I finally went it stopped a lot of the wind pain etc.  Lactulose is good so keep going with that, sometimes it takes a couple of days.  Also, if you have had the Laps and ectopics like some of us on here you will have lots and lots of internal adhesions etc which makes it all a bit achier and sorer but I think its all ok, but if you havent been then go as soon as you feel a rumble down there LOL!!!

Dumbwing - Awwww hun, I know that feeling well.  I keep myself away from all baby departments and when its inevitable to walk through one I cant do it without a lump in my throat and pain in my heart.  I bet there are so many woman like that at the same time and you just dont realise.  You are doing amazing on this IVF journey and soon you will have your own little bundle of joy to take to the baby departments with you  

Good luck to everyone with EC tomorrow and on the 2 ww - you fabulous ladies xxx


----------



## Haley118

*hamilton74* - Yes, that's a good way of looking at it - 3 times lucky      ^reiki

I don't think I will be able to resist the temptation and DH has now come round to the idea, the hcg level will defo be there by then - I think a lot of people do test early and others wouldn't want to.

I am doing ok hun, a couple of emotional moments but think that's the whole ivf journey catching up with me, been positive today and like you been out for a bit and had a bit of a laugh etc. feel better for getting out and about. I have been taking it easy but find it hard to slow the pace down a bit cos I don't feel ill I sometimes forget.

I know what you mean about feeling a little lost, cos the clinic is like a main feature in life for a number of weeks and then it all stops until the 2ww is over. 

that is brilliant news that you had, lovely. So happy for you


----------



## star17

Just a quick one to say good luck to everyone tömorrow!  xxx


----------



## charlene666

*mross* sent u a cheeky PM back  I've had a release since 2nd lot of lactulose & been drinking a lot of water. Feeling more positive bout tomorrow, 12 hours to go and I can start making a cosy home in my tummy so little one wants to stay. Good luck for you and *peppermint* who is in another thread and all of us having stuff done this week   
*star* u got that one in sneakily while I was correcting mine lol cheeky! Thank u hun. Hope ur well. X


----------



## NicL

dumbwing - I feel your pain. I had to go shopping last week to get a present for a friend who has just had a little boy and was in the baby section of next. It was as much as i could do not to burst in to tears there and then. Oddly when i met up with said friend and baby, i was genuinely happy for her and had none of that feeling.  It scews you up this IVF stuff but as mross has said it will be you in there soon x

hamilton74 - yay for your fighter embie! Got a tough one there. you must be so so pleased. 

So DH is back in bed....grrrrr!! Men are such drama queens. He's jsut been sitting round all day in his dressing gown feeling sorry for himself because he feels a little bit off colour - so I (with a stomach that feels like a beach ball) have done the shopping, tidied the house cooked tea. This far from shouting at him that he should try pumping himself full of hormones and see how he feels then!

To top it off the Cat has turned in to a devil cat today (its a boy cat...doesn't matter the species  all men are a pain in the backside!) - he is destorying my house as fast as i can tidy it. Have given up and have tea and chocolate now!


----------



## chocolate button82

Well jst triggered already for EC on tues now omg I'm gettin nervous xx


----------



## EllasMummy

WOW.... so much to catch up on.... i cant believe how much has gone on in just a few days...

*Ginger - *OMG what a result i will be keeping everything crossed for a few really amazing ones out of that bunch xxxx

*mross -* not long now hope it all goes ok keep us in the loop

*charlene -*great that you and mross are in same boat you can compare notes  best of luck x

*Dumbwing -*Totally here on the emotional front... its like a rollarcoaster.... just when i think im ok it hits be exactly what it is thats at stake...

*hayley - *2ww going ok? u fighting the 'I WANT TO TEST NOW' bug x

*Star - ekkkkkkkkk* bet your excited and nervous but at least tomoro you will know what you've got to work with.... fingers crossed for quailty eggies 

Ive for sure missed a few of you but rest assured i will be keeping you all in my thoughts....

As for me im so confused....i have visions of calling up tomoro morning and being told no i will have to wait too january.... for those who are out of loop ive been on pill since day 2 of cycle which was 9 days late.... im not due tp take the lat pill till 16th to bleed then have baseline and start jabs on 21st nov.... *BUUUUTTTTTTTTT.....*for some crazy reason my period started last night.... i called the emergency number and was shocked to get the consultant on the other end of the phone... he told me to continued with the pill and call up on monday and they will see if they can bring treatment forward.... but i dont know why i just cant see it happening...  depressed.com its crazy bcos if i had been on time in oct instead of 9 days late i would of been due period friday so its like my body is ignoring all the meds and just going with its own flow....

*QUESTION -? Obviously alot of you have had a few cycles.... have any of you had cycles brought forward? *
(bcos the clinic LWC darlington were making me time in with thier cycle of ec on 3rd Dec)

Really so negative.....


----------



## charlene666

Ellaa mummy - I hope everything goes ok for u tomorrow, and thanks for ur comment. I'll post when I get home tomorrow. X


----------



## Claymore

Prostrap injection for me tomorrow -


----------



## Crimsonrose

Haley, sorry for late reply, I have been really struggling to keep up with this board.. So much activity!! Still no closer to deciding about doing early test or not, if it was left to me I would of probably decided by now but hubby still not keen so going to try stop thinking about it for the time being and decide nearer the time, its the only way!! My mum sounded a bit like that too when I told her I may test early, lol, mums eh they seem to know best!!! Also really sorry to hear about embryo situation, that must of been quite a blow, I nearly had same thing but they managed to pull through but I remember waiting for phone call and in end I called them but hopefully fingers crossed this one will be successful


----------



## chugabur1972

Hayley – you’re right it is very tempting to test early and I think I probably would as I have no patience but my OH wants to wait and makes a very good point on his reasons why so I’m going to wait until the 21st  

I agree with you that the 2ww is the worst part.  For me it’s not knowing what is happening with the little ones.  For all I know they could have already gone to sleep and here I am still hoping and praying for a miracle they may not happen.  Blimey that sounds very negative   It's tough being in this “limbo”.  My OH keeps telling me to just switch off and wait and see what happens lol as if it’s that easy.  I was so excited on the day of ET knowing I had 2 little one’s inside and now I feel nothing…just normal…is that “normal”?

Do you think you will cave and test early or wait and decide nearer the time?  

Good luck with the rest of your 2ww    

Hamilton – If I were you I would probably test on the 21st seeing as our transfer dates were the same.  

Sounds like you have had a lovely day.  I hope you have many more happy and relaxing days   Sounds like lady luck is shining down on you with your good news from the lab…..Long may it last    

Take care ladies xx


----------



## charlene666

Hello ladies. Aaahhh 1.30am. I'm WIDE awake with only two hours kip under my belt 
This is doing me in! Anyone else the same?

*to all, added at something passed 5am*

Ok so that was the worse nights sleep ever, 5 times I was up, so unlike me, I could sleep for England usually! 2 hrs time and I'll be at clinic. Excitement is creeping in but in spite of reassurances from you lot I can't get this 'if I cough/sneeze it will come flying out my body' no more of a paranoia of them cancelling it cos I had tummy pain, I did say I need to be worrying over something. It's pretty chilly out there today ladies so wrap up warm and *good luck for today my lovelies* I can just imagine a group of women across the countryhaving et today walking out the clinics with legs crossed trying to walk back to their cars! LOL 
Oh and tummy pain eased up A LOT now. Xx


----------



## Haley118

*charlene666* - good luck hun. I am the same with the sleep, especially at the stage you are at now but then it did get better. I am like waking up every hour but not for long and then I am out the bed by 5  it's no fun but it gives me a chance to catch up on here 

*chugabur1972* - yep, the 2ww is mentally painful. I understand what you mean about OH not being keen to test early, mine was the same, it's like they are more sensible than we are about this process. It's killing me though, like everyone else, I just want to know one way or the other. I think I will cave, I know myself very well and I have no patience and I am also like a big kid, we will see eh.

I have no symptoms either and understand your concern, I truly believe that we are all different and our bodies deal with things in different way, fingers very tightly crossed.

*crimsonrose* - yeah it was a huge blow, like Tots has always said, we get attached to our little embie's. To be honest, it gave me a good reason to have a bloody good cry cos I felt so much better after that and had another huge crying session the next day - in starbucks, oh dear, I just couldn't help it, I actually didn't care, it was one of those moments. I was getting some looks but I suppose that's human nature, I am just pleased I wasn't on my own, my mum was with me - bless her. I now think that it wasn't meant to be but it took me a few days to get there. I think the worst thing is I feel I have no safety net if the one on board has grew wings. This is so hard isn't it. Best of luck with your journey hun.

*EllasMummy* - yes, I am struggling hun, I understand that there is an OTD but there is also no santa and I beleive there is   seriously though, i really don't know what to do.  I just want to know, I have been wanting to know for 18 months and now I am so close that I don't know if I can wait xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mross

Oh god, nervous nervous nervous!  Im with you ladies, barely slept.  Migrain.  Feel sick.  Had a massive cry last night, feeling so overwhelmed.  And then on going to bed my DH gave me the duvet to take up stairs and threw some more sheets on top and I said very politely, I will come back down to get all the other stuff, my tummy is sore, and he said "stop being PRECIOUS!!!!!" to which I went Awol at!!!!!!!!  We never fight but boy we rowed last night, the one flipping night i need peace and calm, then when I kept on about it he said id been "very aggressive towards him lately"!!!!!  I havent done a thing!  But i am hyper on the hormones and have a shorter temper....but aggressive?  No!  Urgh.  Thankfully we made up but still quietly seething lol!

So nervous, phoned the clinic like a big child and explained that my muscles down there were so tight they were burning and I am really worried, so ive to go in an hour earlier....Im praying they give me a little something to ease the tension down there.  Very silly question, but is this just me?  Or does everyone else know what I mean about uncomfortable in your looloo?  Im wondering if its the Progesterone vaginal things, but it just is so tight and sore, URGH!!!! TMI I know!

Going to be officially PUPO soon..........will write this afternoon once all done and i can focus on happy things, like babies!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Love to everyone getting their bits seen to today xxxx


----------



## charlene666

*haley* at least i know i'm not the only night stalker out there! i get peace and quiet then so cant complain! hope u are well.
*mross* i've just had mine done and i was overwhelmed on way there, one minute crying then laughing my whatsits off cos some bloke had the same hat as his dog...infact it looked like he was wearing his dogs brother  
it was really fine though, very similar to a smear test. i was creeped out by seeing blastocyst embryo but it was quite cool to think that was part of my body, at least i was famous by being on tv! lol good luck honey you will be fine. i feel ready to take on the world now, i feel like doing a spring clean just because i am soooooo relieved its all over now, sort of. my test date is 23/11 so fingers crossed (am giving the test to my mum so i dont get tempted lol)

woohoooooooooooo its done!!!


----------



## charlene666

oh, and check this out for messed up....the dr doing my transfer today at my clinic also works at the hospital i lost the ectopics at, in fact, she was involved in the ending of one ectopic so the lady who has given me a potential baby was the lady who took one a way, i hope thats a good sign but hard to get my head round!


----------



## EllasMummy

Well I done it I made that all important call..... Baseline scan tomoro.....OMGOOODDDDDD it's actually happening  so egg collection will be 25th/26th nov x


----------



## charlene666

*ellasmummy* woohoo for u! thats great news! x


----------



## EllasMummy

Gosh I'm so nervous I could wee myself lol.... All these babies and I've never in my life needed ivf.... But that's gotta be good thing... It's such a huge amount of pennies to spend and no gaurentee's it'll work xxx

Anyone else just starting x 

Keeping all you guys on 2ww
A million billion good lucks x


----------



## Feelinglucky

Congrats ellasmummy.

Well it's confirmed my Ec will b wednesday, i trigger tonight at 10pm sharp! Lol. 
I dont know if im more excited that ec is allmost here or the fact that my last injections are today!!! 

I have to b in the clinic by 8am wed, its over and hour away.... Oh no....


----------



## NicL

Charlene congrats on being  pupo. Must be such a relief!
Mross how you getting on?

star hope ec went well for you today. 


feelinglucky been stalking the forum to see how you got on! I am wed ec too. So shocked. Was sure id have to in a couple more days with stims. Trigger tonight. not sure what time yet tho. The nurse was saying how id have to fast from midnight. Don't see how id manage to eat anyway I'll be so nervous. Not actually bothered about the op just the result.

2ww ladies bet it is a nightmare waiting to test. Stay strong you r all doing fab 

lots of love ladies

x


----------



## Mooncat

Good news for me today, high protein diet, lots of fluids, and plenty of rest did the trick - massive improvement in blood tests since Sat, OHSS indicators down from borderline severe to mild  Told to keep up with high protein diet and drink plenty, but otherwise I'm back to pondering about my little embie like the rest of you PUPOs!

 to all on EC and ET today, especially *mross* and *Charlene*, who've been stressing about today. You'll be fine girlies! xx


----------



## yogabunny

well done mooncat.       keep munching that protein.
i'm just waiting for blood test results if they are ok they will stop monitoring me, everything else has stayed stable or reduced


----------



## chugabur1972

Well done Mooncat your hard work has paid off.  Sending you lots of   and  

Yogabunny good luck with the results of your blood test.  Keep everything crossed that you are all good  

Nicl & Feelinglucky good luck with your trigger shot and enjoy your drug free day tomorrow  

Good luck to everyone having EC or ET today.

Mross please don't stress too much about the procedure.  When you look at the screen and see your little embies going into your uterus you will completely forget about where you are.  Its an amazing experience.  Good luck  

All the best ladies xx


----------



## LiLew

Hello ladies, I've been popping in on this thread over the last few weeks, reading all your stories and progress.  I was on the August/September thread, as I started IVF in September.  It turned out that my endometrium lining was too thin so I couldn't go through with ET    On the plus side though, I've got 8 little embies on ice just waiting for a nice plump lining to snuggle into!  I'm just waiting for AF to arrive, and then I'll start Progynova tablets which hopefully should thicken my lining so that I can continue to ET - I'm just   that this will work.  I know it doesn't for everyone, and it's a case of trial and error.  I'm trying to keep up the PMA though!  I must admit, it was quite nice to have a month 'off' and just live a normal life, including having a few glasses of wine - my first glass after EC went down soooo well!!

AF was meant to arrive last Wednesday, so I'm getting a little frustrated now as I just want to get cracking.  My consultant said that it may be a bit late due to the IVF drugs still in my system.  Not sure 'how' late to expect it though.  I'm so scared of having another ectopic pregnancy, that I'm tempted to just do a test to make sure (I know I couldn't have a normal pregnancy as I had a scan this month which showed a thin lining again).

Anyway, congrats to all those who are PUPO - I hope the 2ww isn't sending you too crazy!  And good luck to all those due to have EC and ET soon.  And for those that are just starting out - hang in there, it goes so quick once you start injecting and before you know it you'll be PUPO    Hopefully I'll be able to join you all soon


----------



## Mooncat

yogabunny - Really glad to hear you're almost in the clear  Sure you'll get the news you want today, good that they want to monitor so closely, but I'm fed up with giving them my blood, arms all bruised!

chugabur - Thanks, nice to know their advice works


----------



## Mooncat

Oh and hi LiLew, welocome! Hope you get lots of luck this time around


----------



## Feelinglucky

Hi lilew - all the best with your frosties  

Have a question for everyone thats been through ec... Im due to work the next day, i have a sit down job primarily and work alone. Do u think id cope? Obviously if im that unwell ill have to phone in sick but otherwise im thinking about going in? 

Im off from sat for a week so will have plenty of rest after transfer (if we make it) x


----------



## Haley118

*feelinglucky* - my personal opinion is that you may be ok to do your job but doubt you will feel like it, I was up through the night with painful cramping, luckily mine was on a Saturday but I wouldn't have been going in the next day to work if it wasn't the Sunday, that's for sure, there is no way I could have, I was far too uncomfie but you could feel different.

I think you will know better on the day, I know that's not helpful.

All the best xxx


----------



## mross

Hi girlies,

Feelinglucky - just saw your question. I agree that you shouldnt be at work.  I was meant to be at work but took it as a holiday.  You will be exhauseted emotionally and physically sore, its a big deal and you dont want to be feeling rank.  Day in bed or on the couch after helped me to no end, honestly.

Well ladies im PUPO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
We have a "beautiful" blasto on board, 2 in the freezer and 2 more they are keeping a close eye on for poss freezing tomorrow!! I was in a state but they gave me a pill that sort of calmed me down but then by the time it came to ET time it had completely worn off! LOL!  So we went in to the room and we did it on the scan chair as the bed stirrups had broke!  It was better because I could see everything and didnt feel so scared, uncomfy bit was the speculum, best bit was my amazing nurse doing the whole procedure and making me laugh!!! Painful bit was a miliscond and that was the catheter bit but wasnt even pain just a electric shock i felt!  Then cuppa tea, nice blether with nurese and now im on the couch!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! BONKERS!  Charlene.......how you fairing up??
xxx


----------



## charlene666

lots to catch up on, firstly thank u for my wishes today, as expected it went well and my embie fully tucked away probably hiding lol, find out tomorrow which will go onto freezing,they wnna give it another 24 hours as the one they put in was more advanced than the rest, the others are like 'ugh do i have to?!' so they may not freeze any so if this time unsuccessful then i'd have to go through ec again. fingers crossed but there's not much i can do but rest, if its meant to be it will happen. to *lilew* hi, welcome, we've not met yet but good luck, i wish you well. *yogabunny* thats good news! *mooncat* thats great hun keep it up,
to anyone i missed sorry and i hope u are all doing well. 
MROSS - there was an electric shock?? i felt the speclum was uncomfortable just like a smear, i was tense so she told me to cough, and i swear i nearly coughed the whole speclum thing out lol oops, was done in minutes although i thought the embie looked like something off of star ship enterprise but other than that it was just all quick then i was at home before i knew it, i've been hypo, i've been chilled now i'm on a mini excitement hangover again but its all good. hope ur doing well. xx


----------



## chugabur1972

Lilew - Hope AF arrives soon for you so you can continue on this amazing journey.  How lovely that you have 8 little one's on ice.  Good luck  

Feelinglucky - Are you having sedation for your EC? If so you probably will still have it in your system the next day and will feel a little tired and not quite with it.  Plus as the other ladies have mentioned you do still feel a little uncomfortable the next day.  Treat yourself to a day off....you deserve it  

mross & charlene - Congratulations on being PUPO    Welcome to the crazy 2ww  
I hope you little one's bed down nicely in their new home    When are your OTD?

Lots of love ladies xx


----------



## charlene666

Chugabur - thank u, mine is 23rd...eek! Seems so long away! how r u today?


----------



## Mooncat

Feelinglucky - I went to work just in the afternoon the day after EC. Had a lie in to sleep the drugs off, took call from embrolylogist, then got myself ready, I felt fine and wanted the distraction, but everyone's different. 

mross and Charlene - Glad it was better than you both expected! Well done and good luck with the wait


----------



## chugabur1972

Charlene - It really does seem a long way away.  Have you taken time off during your 2ww?  I'm not too bad thanks for asking.  Just driving myself insane symptom spotting    So difficult to just relax and let it be which is what I want to do.  Hope your 2ww goes well for you.  Take care xx


----------



## yogabunny

congratulations mross and charlene! x


----------



## dumbwing07

*Charlene666*- thanks for the positive words hun, i know its only human but its like
'this isnt me' suppose this journey does these things to us, felt better today
then come home from work and ive got a browny discharge which has scared me silly
as if i start bleeding my womb lining will disappear and ET will be put back!
Hope you are well and congrats at being officially PUPO!

*Mross*- Thankyou also for being so nice, it is such a journey and i hope it ends
up in us all having our miracle babies. Congrats also on being PUPO!!!

*NicL*- yes its very difficult buying presents for other peoples babies but i do 
love doing it and im genuinly pleased for everyone who is lucky enough to have
a child. Yes definatley screws you up no end!

*Ellasmummy*- your right, when i feel ok like today i then come home and something 
different happens i then go right back down again, clinic just shrug me off and
say wait for your scan Grrrr

*lilew*- im also awaiting my womb lining thickening before ET, its so frustrating
not knowing whats going on in there, this will be my first check on my womb lining
and hopefully all will be well. Didnt have much of a period before the meds started 
so that got me worrying about the thickness, weve just got to be positive!!

Hope all the rest of you are doing well and staying positive! Its such a difficult
journey but i know we will all get there in the end

Came home from work today to a browny discharge which has worried me and ive no
idea if this is normal, clinic are useless at staying in contact so not even goin
to bother going down that road, tummy is bloated and im uncomfortable, grrr
just wish this would all go smoothly. 
Scan on thurs, just gotta keep praying that all will be well and my womb is thick

sending prayers and baby dust to all xxxxx


----------



## Victorialeanne

Evening everyone

*Feelinglucky & NicL* good luck for Wednesday let us know how your trigger shot goes

*Ellasmummy* well done one step closer in your journey it will flyby feels like only yesterday I booked my baseline scan

*Chugaburr/mross/Charlene* good luck in your 2ww

*Mooncat* well done not stress you need at a time like this

I went to clinic today had my final scan. I'm going to be having EC on Thursday so trigger shot is tomorrow. Getting nervous as my clinic only do local anaesthetic so your aware the whole procedure has anyone else had this or is it all sedation!

Big  To everyone x x x


----------



## NicL

grr! Clinic just called. Trigger injection at 2.30am! That will be fun! Afternoon ec on wed at 2.30. I thought they always did them in the morning but clearly wrong. Gives my follies a couple of extra hours to grow


----------



## Feelinglucky

Thanks everyone for replies, im not going to sleep for ec just having something to numb. Ill see how i feel i think.

*nicl* 2.30!!!!! Omg! Im not sure how well id inject being half asleep!! Actually im not that good when im wide awake  my bellys one big bruise! 

*chocolatebutton* good luck for tomorrow x

Congrats everyone else and good luck xxx


----------



## charlene666

right, lets give this a go, i had to write everyones names down as theres sooo many posts to catch up on.....
*mooncat* it certainly was better than i expected, but i am however expecting a gruelling 2ww! take it easy.xx
*Chugabur*I gave up work after 3rd ectopic, had a breakdown was working in a bookies and was getting screamed at by customers and threatened alot (had a bullet screen in shop as quite a violent town i worked in) glad i took time out to watch my girl grow up, missed out so much of 2nd and 3rd years of her life.I'm doing bookkeeping home study which is on hold, but as for resting...pfft, i wish! i'm hiding in kitchen cos daughter been a brat since school, other half taking his work probs out on me so he got firmly put in his place.like i need that right now, dont worry, next time i come armed with a rolling pin   LOL i know what u mean about symptom spotting, every little niggle i'm like :O what was that?!?!?! lol i'm gonna be pulling my hair out in 12 days time!!!my brain already on red alert. take care. x
*Yogabunny* thank you sweetie, hope ur well. x
*Dumbwing* no one fully understands the full capability of the brain, therefore no one knows how any brain will cope in any situation. you're doing so well, its such a journey all of this, so up & down, more so than nemisis at alton towers!dont be scared, it may be ur body saying 'erm hang on a minute' best off calling ur clinic if anything for reassurance. take it easy sweetie.xx
*VictoriaLeanne* thank you hun, hope ur well, take care. x
*NicL*oohh i wouldnt be too happy at 2.30am either! Hope it goes well, let us know how u get on, good luck hun. xx
i think thats everyone am soooo sorry if i missed anyone or didnt put u cos u were cheeky and sneaked a post in while i was typing my essay


----------



## dumbwing07

Thanks Charlene666 I'm trying my best to be positive and Im trying to deal with the situation best as poss. 


Good luck all. Hope you are all well xxx


----------



## charlene666

*dumbwing* u r really positive & thats fantasic, alot of women myself included would be in a worse place than u r now, give yourself a pat on the back hun. infact *everyone* give yourself a pat on the back, this is really hard emotionally, physically & somewhat challenging. i know i've certainly learnt alot about myself these past few weeks. if u need a chat, shout, cry, u know where my message box is  LOL j/k  LOL xx


----------



## beany34

Thank you for the support ladies but it's a BFN from me  

AF has spared me the pain of hearing the negative blood test result on weds but it still hurts like hell.

Good luck everyone

x


----------



## yogabunny

so sorry beany xxx


----------



## star17

Hello everyone – busy day!!

Charlene – congrats on being PUPO.  Do you actually get to see the embie on a screen – that is pretty cool!  I hope your embie likes the home you have made for it!

Ella’s mummy – good luck tomorrow for your scan.  Hope you are ready for the next stage!

Feelinglucky – you must be excited – enjoy your last injection!!!  (Don’t be scared by the big pen like me – it is no worse than the others!).  You asked about working the next day – my clinic told me today that I had to have 2 days off work due to the sedation.  I was planning on working from home – but think I may take it easy.  Based on how I feel now – I think an extra day would be sensible.

Nicl – good luck tonight also!  (2.30am that is insane!)

Mooncat – that is brilliant news – so pleased for you.  Worth chomping through those bars!!

LiLew – hope your AF comes soon so you can get cracking!

Yogabunny – glad you are feeling better – thank goodness!

Mross – great news!!!  And some frosties – nice!!!  Can I ask you what you meant about the catheter bit – or do I not want to know?!

Everyone else - good luck!!

In terms of me - I had my EC today - the procedures was fine.  I don't remember anything!  I was nervous - but no need to be.  I am very tired now - so just relaxing (the clinic told me not to cook - so my DH is cooking for me!).  I had 12 eggs - so fingers crossed for some gooduns!

Beany – your post just came on as I was posting – I am so so so sorry – lots of hugs coming your way.  Take care xxx

Take care all. xxx


----------



## Mooncat

Oh Beany  It's such a cruel business isn't it? Take care of yourself chick, lots of luck for the future xxx


----------



## Ivfmamma

Had my follow up today, everything is well after surgery, nothing to be done about fitz Hugh Curtis which is good news, seen photos of my insides, omg they were a mess  my tube was sent off for analysis after surgery & good news is it didn't contain cancer but it was ruined inside, the elasticity had gone, there were no cillia & fimbrae damage, & the worst was it had a full blockage (hydrosalpinx) so it would of just caused another ectopic indefinetly, my surgeon said today the best move I made was having it removed so kind of makes me feel a bit better about being infertile, least I know I made the right desicion. Clinic has asked me to go back in 6 months to see how I am, think that's nice actually   I was wished all the best for ivf & off I went xx

My nana thought she had won 300 grand on a scratch.card today, she rang my mam crying & hysterical so my mam rang me crying & histerical so then I was crying and histerical  , my nana lives 10 minutes away so I ran round to check, checked it & checked it again!!!!! Nearly had a cardiac arrest at thought of all them £££


Anyway the dopey old mare had won a tenner !!!!!!! She thought 3 ladybirds in a row meant the jackpot

LOL really thought we were in the money !!   

This will go down in history !! I'm getting her a coffin when she dies in the shape of a friggin lady bird lol 

Haha always a drama this end xxxxx


----------



## Ivfmamma

Oh beany I'm so sorry hun its such a cruel world      xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## chocolate button82

Feeling lucky-thanx Hun feelin a bit nervous now jst hope I can sleep wens ur EC is it wed? Xx
Beany-so sorry to hear ur news it's cruel cruel world thinking of u take care xx


----------



## NicL

*beany* so so sorry for you my love.  Take good care of yourself x


----------



## Ivfmamma

Can I just say !!!!! I'm glad Tina on corro is not pregnant, izzy deserves a baby but Tina doesn't deserve the privaledge of carrying a baby!! Did you see her in the cafe?? Izzy desperate to know her fate & Tina to busy ramming sausages down her neck I shouted B I T C H at the telly lol so angry!!! Being a surrogate to clear off debt, I thought that was something you did out of the goodness of your heart!!! 

Anyway yes I know its a soap but I feel a bit menopausal today actually, so its allowed   xxx 

P.s - I had to go to gynea clinic today for follow up which is in maternity of all places, its wound me up for years its in that part, my mum even complained once!! It's absolutely disgusting!! I was sat amongst about 20 pregnant chavs, I bit my tounge so hard I think I took a chunk off!!!! I'll be in there soon with a big belly i just have to keep telling myself that xxx


----------



## ginger79

Really sorry to see your news Beany xxx


----------



## chocolate button82

Ivfmamma-Tina in corrie is pregnant she duz another test on thurs nights episode an it turns out to b positive xx


----------



## irishflower

Sorry to hear your sad news Beany, wishing you all the best and hope you have plenty of support around you at the minute.  Wishing you strength x

Well done those who had ET today x


----------



## irishflower

IVFMamma - I think that's fairly common as the gynae department in my local hospital is also within the maternity unit.


----------



## Feelinglucky

*beany* really sad for u xxx

*chocolatebutton* yes wed, i trigger at 10pm  let me know how it goes xx

*ivfmamma* glad the appointment went well your grans hilarious!! x

*star* thanks for the reply they didnt say anything like that to me x


----------



## star17

feelinglucky - It seems like all clinics are different - and possible each nurse says something different at the same clinic!  This was something they mentioned as I left after my EC today which I had never heard before.  (Which I did think was odd given that people can't just not go to work!).  Only 35 mins to go until you trigger!


----------



## Ivfmamma

You know I thought something like that would happen with Tina! I won't watch Thursday then, she winds me up big time! I don't think izzy will get the baby at the end as sad as that is grrr xx 



I just wanted to send beany another   Xxxx 



Night ladies xx


----------



## charlene666

*IVFmamma *- omg i'm sooooooo disturbed bout the corrie story....they havent mentioned the emotional stress, the ups and downs and yet its all been done within a month! what happened to injections to prepare the womb? [email protected] nana, that made me laugh!!
*Beany* - i'm soooooo sorry for your news. good luck for the future. xx
*Star* - Yes i got to see my one embo on screen, looked like something about to attack starship enterprise lol but was nice to see how developed it was. was it ur ec today? how did it go?
sorry watching repeat of corrie from earlier, i cannot stand this gay turned straight story, what the heck is going on with that show? running out of ideas are they?! back to eastenders for me for a while LOL
to everyone else, well done on ec/et/scans/tests today


----------



## star17

Charlene - good thank you!  I don't remember it at all!  12 eggs - so not bad!  You well?


----------



## Feelinglucky

Well ive triggered!! Whoopie


----------



## star17

woohoo!  How was it?  You excited?!


----------



## NicL

yay...enojoy your jab free day tomorrow.

only 4 hours 20 mins to go until i do mine. ugghhh! I ca'nt do injections well at the best of time but in the middle of the night is asking for trouble. To top it of DH has upset stomach and bad back so is not being overly useful. 

Star - not sure if i've said well done on your 12 eggs! I am getting soooooooooo lost! Perfect number that - not too few not too many. Nice one!


----------



## star17

Feelinglucky - I used Ovitrelle also - I thought it was fine!  Enjoy your day of no injections!

Nicl - thank you!  Fingers crossed the quality of my eggs will be good along with the DH sample (low morphology).  Good luck with both your jab and waking up at the right time!!  So excited that you are at the next stage!


----------



## Feelinglucky

Oops just deleted my last post instead of modifying!


----------



## Feelinglucky

I mixed star and nicl up and was going to change it. 

Sorry both.  

Nicl - youll b fine.

Star - thank u, its so nice to think i wont have to do that again!!x


----------



## charlene666

star17 said:


> Charlene - good thank you! I don't remember it at all! 12 eggs - so not bad! You well?


12 is fantastic! well done!! bet u cant wait for ur call to see how they r doing?! I'm quite well, stress free as madam in bed after giving me grief lol other half went out thank goodness so had nice evening to myself and my dogs. thanks for asking. x
*feeling lucky* well done for your trigger!! xx
*NicL* not long to go now hun, it'll all be over before u know it then no more jabs! x
sorry if i missed anyone, just half asleep, one eye has gone and the other eye isnt far off half mast LOL aaahhh bed time! g'night all xx


----------



## star17

Feelinglucky - no worries - blame it on the drugs!!!!    
Night night all xxx


----------



## ginger79

*charlene / mross *- congrats on joining the PUPO gang!! Glad to hear ET was ok - I am really scared that I'll have an 'accident' when they're doing it  - how much did you guys drink beforehand??

*EllasMummy* - congrats and good luck with your treatment.

*chocolate button* - good luck for EC tomorrow, you will be fine and it'll be over before you know it!

*Feelinglucky / NicL* - enjoy your drug free day tomorrow and good luck for EC on Wednesday!

*NicL* - 2.30am!? Poor you! You'll have to catch up on sleep after, I was really tired the next day.

*Feelinglucky *- I agree with the others re: work&#8230; it's hard to know how you'll feel. I think I would have been fine to work but quite enjoyed not having to as it was a Saturday&#8230; given the choice I would probably take the next day off (although I wasn't planning to when my EC was originally supposed to be the Wed/Thurs - my clinic say you only need EC day off, despite sedation).

*Victorialeanne* - good luck for Thursday! I had sedation but wasn't given a choice. I'm sure you'll be fine with a local. I think I would probably just close my eyes and try to have a quick day dream&#8230; The main thing is you won't be able to feel anything (and to be honest I doubt you'll be able to see much either, as you'll be lying back and probably covered with loads of sheets!). It's pretty quick so you should be done before you know it!

*Mooncat *- fantastic news!! Well done, what a relief that must be!

*yogabunny* - how were your results today? Hope all good 

*LiLew* - welcome! Here's hoping you don't have to wait much longer and you can make use of some of your frosties! Good luck.

*dumbwing07* - hang in there and good luck for your scan on Thursday.

*star17 *- congrats on your 12 eggs! Let's hope they're busy doing their thing and you have some lovely embryos tomorrow.

*Ivfmamma* - glad today was ok - and your poor nana!! Has she recovered yet??

Quick update from me - ET is booked for Wednesday - all 21 embryos still developing well so far (still can't believe it!) - can't wait to have one of those bad boys inside me and can't believe it's actually happening at last&#8230; feels a bit surreal. Roll on the next 2 weeks!!

Hello and    to everyone I've missed.

Thinking of all those in the midst of the dreaded 2ww&#8230;

And hugs to all those who are having to cope with sad news today like *Beany*  xx


----------



## mross

Hi girlies,

Ginger - for ET I went in really early and kept asking, can i pee can i pee and then they said i didnt need a full bladder at all, so ended up emptying before i went to get it done!  They didnt use a ultrasound with mine though as they had already taken measurements of my uterus at EC apparently.  I read somewhere that if you slowly drink 500ml 30 minutes before you should be fine. xx

Well done Star 17 is AMAZING!!! You should hear tomorrow if they fertilise xx

Well done to everyone else, im lazy and off to bed now but will catch up with all tomorrow.  xxxxxx


----------



## charlene666

*ginger* I had one cup of tea at home and a freebie when I got to clinic but went toilet before et. X


----------



## charlene666

Forgot to ask. Obviously everyone is different but when roughly should I expect to feel implanting if its gonna implant, any day now? Or just as & when. Got tightness on left of womb where they put it, that can only be good, right? Not painful, actually quite tolerable but I'm aware of it


----------



## Feelinglucky

Charlene - dont think there is a specific time really. Fingers crossed for u xx

Nicl - did u wake up on time??


----------



## NicL

well trigger done on time!paranoid alarm wouldn't go off but it did and i was remarkably awake! Was straight forward actually. 

good luck for today star. you having icsi then? we are. Dh has variable quality last samples have been normal but they still want to do icsi. his morph is leastnormally ok but one test it was low but consultant said morph is least worrying and classed the sample as normal. so sure you will be fine.


----------



## chocolate button82

Egg collection still at clinic didn't feel anything was completely out of it was in a bit of pain wen I woke up but jst uncomfortable now out of 22 follicles I got 16 eggs whoop woop xx


----------



## charlene666

*feelinglucky* ah ok thanks, I just wondered cos I had mild sicky feeling this morning and a big embarrassing hot flush as surrounded by cute workers lol but I think that was cos one was REALLY nice! Lol bit couldn't drink my first cuppa I'm now sooo hungry I decided toast wasn't enough so cooking sausage rolls and waffles lol
*nicL* well done u! Not long now. Good luck. Xx
*chocolatebuttons*well done! 16 is fab! Good luck. X


----------



## yogabunny

*ginger *- blood tests all good - hurray! I may have some kind of wee infection (oh the glamour!) have to get tested today at the docs. App with consultant next week, Tuesday, so will be time for me to get off this board and find a FET one.

Thanks again for all the chats everyone, what a mad journey it is, now the hormones are wearing off I can see just how hormonal I was feeling, god knows what would have happened if I had made it to 2ww!!

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## dumbwing07

Thanks for your kind words ladies! Being positive Today!

So sorry to hear that beany its not the end hun!


----------



## charlene666

*yogabunny* are u leaving us hun? 
Dumbwing - that's what we r here for. And yes positive days all round


----------



## hamilton74

Beany, so very sorry to hear your sad news. Hoping you have lots of love and support around you. Take care.  . xx


----------



## mross

Morning gorgeous ladies!

Charlene - I am feeling quite similar to you.  I feel very different today to how i have felt, since i felt little un going in to the womb (mine was left side too) at that exact area all night I kept getting a really odd twingey cramp - totally bearable but defo not in my imagination, all night, then the backcache came on really strong and this morning I feel like ive done 10 rounds with mike tyson!!!  Both sides are cramping and my back is bad - but im really worrying now is this AF coming early?  Could that happen?  I feel queasy this morning, no appetite, just forcing my 1 bit of toast down for little un to munch!  I know of course It would be impossible to have any kind of morning sickness this early and sure some of its in my head or maybe its just the reaslisation this is the end of the prodding and poking and drugs?  Very odd.  Im really lucky as I was made redundant a couple of weeks ago (after 10 years!!!), I finish on Friday, im normally a complete stress ball and running around like a mad woman so being able to chill out and relax has really been helping me and my stress levels so today Im going to take it easy!!!

NicL - Well done on your trigger!!!!! Was that the 0230am one!!! Wee soul!  Enjoy a drug free day - I felt exhausted after my trigger so try to take it easy today xx

Chocolatebutton - You superstar well done!!! 16 eggs is amazing!!! Fingers crossed for fertilisation - are you going home to put your feet up now?  Take it very easy, Its a bit crampy afterwards but nothing too serious at all xx

IVFmama - Im gutted ive never watched bloody Corrie before!!!  But your posts still making me LOL!!!  xxx


----------



## Feelinglucky

Chocolate button - congratulations, that's amazing u little egg making machine!  thank u for the reassurance 2.x

Nicl - well done for waking up, i was really worried youd sleep through, but didnt want to worry u last night! Drug free day for us today! x

Mross and charlene - i really hope these are all good signs for u!! x charlene - cute man!! Lol! x

Yogabunny - dont go... Im sure we'll b sticking around whatever outcome we get. This is like my new ********!


----------



## charlene666

*mross* aww  I've got a tense back but not achey, I'm defo more relaxed, I too agree it can't be a form of morning sickness although a friend who was naturally trying for a baby had sickness from day of conception. I don't want to think of it like that cos I'll do my own head in, but I got a tad excited lol couldnt help it. I hope u become a bit more comfortable, I'm seeking salvation in my bed watching stargate sg1 waiting for dog bounty hunter 

*feelinglucky* lol was so funny as I walked back to car from school they were all crowded round my car (had my dogs in boot & always attract attention, so had to go right passed them all to drivers door lol  lol soo not like me to get embarrassed


----------



## chocolate button82

Mross- I'm at home now lay on setee with the quilt goin to av a chill out day xx
Feeling lucky - dnt knw Wat I was so nervous about u will b fine xx


----------



## Ivfmamma

Those of you taking or have taken menopur in the past what dosage was you on?? 

I'm on 150 a day which is a low dose I think?

Thanks ladies, Hope everyone is ok today? Xxxx


----------



## Crimsonrose

Hi everyone. Sorry I have not been in for like ages. Update on me, I am still on my 2ww, 9dpt 5dt today and so so tempted to test but hubby not having any of it and says its a bad idea so looks like I will be waiting until Friday before I can find out which is like tortore!! That's if my AF doesn't show up anyway, fingers crossed, as its due any time now and didn't think you could come on AF when taking progesterone but turns out you can...

*Chocolate buttons*, well done at EC, you have done well!!! Take it easy for the rest of the day now, have a sleep, put your feet up, etc.. I was out like a light when I got home from mine, slept for hours!!!

*NicL*, glad to hear the trigger went well, its strange how when we need to be awake for something important like this we are, I think our bodies must has an inbuilt alarm clock.

*Charlene*, not really sure but I've heard it can be from 1- 5 days after transfer.

*Ginger*, good luck with ET tomorrow, are you having a blastocyst put back? 21 embryo's, wow!!!!!

*Beany*, hope you are okay and sorry again for your news, word just don't come close, hope you have got lots of caring people around you taking care of you.. and remember we are always here if you need to talk...

*Feelinglucky*, good luck for EC tomorrow, mine seems like ages ago now, currently on 2ww, 9dpt..

*IVFMamma*, hope your tongue isn't too sore, lol!!! I have had that too at St James in Leeds, pregnant people everywhere in the waiting room, I just gritted my teeth and luckily didn't have to wait too long to be seen. Also bet your nana was gutted when she realised she had only won a tenner, and you also, lol!!!

*Star*, any news from clinic? EC is a piece of cake isn't it, I didn't remember a thing either, bliss!!!!

*VictoriaLeanne*, I had local sedation at my clinic, Seacroft, Leeds, and don't remember a thing so all being well you will be fine!!! What time is your trigger shot today?

Sorry if I've missed anyone, will try come on more often now xx


----------



## Crimsonrose

IVFMamma, I was on three powder vials plus one water, but you not started menupor yet have you, as your pre stim scan is not until Friday or have I got that totally wrong?


----------



## charlene666

*crimsonrose* thank u.. hope ur well.

Well ladies (lol at whoever said this is their new ********! It soo is,but I find it easier to come here cos at least we all got a common ground unlike ******** where u can just add anyone, I do wish we could 'like' comments though) 
How is everyone this afternoon?


----------



## star17

lost my post - boo!  Will do again later, in the meantime a quick update.  Out of my 12, 8 were mature and 6 fertilised.  Seems like a low hit rate, but it only takes 1....!!!!

What do people think about day 3 vs day 5 transfer?  I can't work out what is better!

Nicely done to everyone today, will do individual posts later.  xxx


----------



## Ivfmamma

crimson i was gutted beyond belief lol I thought I had an unlimited IVF fund, but thanks to 3 flaming ladybirds I've got my free go & then if no joy I'm back to Sat outside Asda with my please donate charity tin   

Menopur is after Fridays scan all being well, so you are correct   xxx


----------



## star17

Oh and ivf mamma, I was on 112.5 menopur to stop over stimulating, which I think is the lowest dose for ivf.


----------



## irishflower

IVF Mamma - I'll be starting my menopur soon - 200 dose which I think is fairly standard, neither high nor low?


----------



## mross

Hey IVFmama - I was on Menopur too, I was initially meant to be on 2 x 75mg vials but when I went to pick the drugs up it was upped to 3 x 75mg vials daily, I also still sniffed synarel 4 times a day.  I loved the menopur, the nurses told me this was the wonder drug i needed, id down regged so much I was feeling ill with migrains and 3 days of those injections lifted me back to 18 year old me it was ace!!!  You will feel good once you get those bad boys in you hun.  Wow Another massive milestone for you.

Charlene - sent you a wee pm.  Im feeling really really sick now!!!!!! LOL!!!!!!!!!!!  Could this be..................!! Im sure its my brain, but dizzy too....crampy....hmmm!!!

xx


----------



## EllasMummy

Just a quick one as I head home from clinic  on the 2 hour drive lol....

Baseline was normal not even a mm of lining  starting jabs tonight


----------



## star17

Proper response now I have retyped! 

Nicl - nicely done on waking up on time!  Yes we are having ICSI - we skipped IUI etc as my DH sperm morphology is very low and therefore they wouldn't be likely to work.  But ICSI it an incredible thing, so lucky that we have this option, feel very lucky.  Enjoy your day of no injections and good luck tomorrow.

Chocolatebuttons - 16 eggs is incredible.  nicely done and let us know how they go.

Yogabunny - glad you are well.  what a relief.

mross and Charlene - hope you are both feeling ok after ET. Hopefully they are all good signs!

Crimsonrose - stay strong!  Must be almost impossible not to test!!

Irishflower and ivf mamma - stimming soon!!  So exciting.  

Ginger - 21 is incredible.  good luck tomorrow!  

Good luck for EC tomorrow feeling lucky.

Ellasmummy - so exciting!  enjoy!

have a nice day all xxx


----------



## NicL

feelinglucky i had two alarms set i was that worried if sleep through and must have checked each one was set a hundred times before i went to sleep!

star 6 embies is great. The fertilization rate with icsi is lower than with straight ivf. They can't try and fertilise any immature eggs with icsi either where as they will try with ivf with borderline eggs. Think  you have done good.

chocolate button well done.

ivfmamma i was on 4 vials thats 300. But i have old lady ovaries 
yogabunny beany and anyone else stay in touch. we can get the thread moved to the chat section after end of Nov perhaps so we can keep chating? be nice to stay in touch x


----------



## LauraLLL

EC is over!!!

I have 12 eggs!  

Very pleased. 


It wasn't too bad, although I'm tired and tender now.


I'm a bit stressed though -- my hubby was told to...err... release himself between 3 - 5 days before the EC. The stupid git left it til 2.5 days. Now I'm worried that I've put in all this effort and gone through injections and an operation and his sperm might not be good enough?


----------



## charlene666

i quite agree IVFmamma u gotta stay in touch, we need ur funny stuff to make us all laugh with ur randomness!
*LauraLLL* honey dont worry yourself, the clinic will soon tell you, u may be surprised. good luck and plenty of rest! xx

Added in at 14.01
ok ladies bit of a melt down since last post a few seconds ago (the woohoo) while u are feeling hormonal DONT go onto ancestry.co.uk and search ur relatives cos i did and found my dearest grandad through death records, i found out his date of birth, middle name, u name it i found it and now i'm in bits cos i lost him 23 years ago and never let go, he was everything to me. the silly sausage eh?!


----------



## star17

LauraLLL please don't stress.  There are clinics that suggest 2-5 days beforehand the same as there are those who state 3-5 days.  Fingers crossed for you.  

Charlene - I was v close to my Gramps and really miss him.  Esp when we are in the middle of something like ivf (or my wedding).  I like to think he is looking over me meddling and helping things work out!  Prob silly, but helps me.  

Nicl - that is really helpful.  I had no idea that they would not inject immature eggs, but that they would try with ivf (makes me wonder why they didn't just chuck them together in any case - although that probably wouldn't have worked in our case!)  I am just hoping that they stick in there - and grow well.  Hard not to worry!  Roll on the next call on Thursday morning!  I love your idea of staying in touch after end Nov.


----------



## Feelinglucky

Star and nicl - we're having icsi 2! 

Charlene - im sure your grandad is proud looking down at u and your family x

Lauralll - dont stress, i know its easy to say, but i bet it'll b fine.x

Did anyone have period type cramps after trigger?xx


----------



## charlene666

*star* yeah I was just being soft lol picked my girl up from.school and am back to happy  hope ur feeling ok. X
*feelinglucky* I'm sure he is too, as star said bout hers, thru tough times is when I missed him most, as said above I was just being soft lol. Bit up & down emotionally today. My body thought it was all over, think its a bit shocked that it isn't. Hope u r ok today,I personally didn't get cramps after trigger but I did get aching.x


----------



## star17

Charlene - not being soft at all!  Totally understandable. Am feeling OK - bit sore and tired - but that is to be expected I think! Take care xxx


----------



## NicL

on the icsi thing i think it is to do with the injection process that the eggs dont stand up to it if they are immature. there is a good post on here about it in the immunes section i think all about learning from failed treatment. ill dig it out later x


----------



## Ivfmamma

I'm a bit confused as to why I'm only getting ivf & not icsi, god that sounds so ungreatful! lol 

But here's the thing, my hubby has had at a guess around 15 sperm tests since 2003 when we started TTC, all of them were not so good - poor motility, well my hubby as always been a bit backwards in coming forwards so that will explain that one bless him   

All he did was ONE normal sperm analysis in august & all of the sudden icsi isn't needed? Do you think bcos I've been pregnant twice naturally with my ectopics they think oh sod her her eggs will fertilise! 
well I hope so as I'm a bit worried only 1 will fertilise or even worse not at all 

Charlene - I am not going any were , you've all got me for life lol once a fertility friend always a fertility friend!! When can I come for tea ?  Xxxx 

Edited to add - ok I exaggerated a bit when I said he's had 15 sperm tests lol probably about 6 or 7 I got a bit carried away with my numbers there Xxxx


----------



## charlene666

*star* glad to hear ur ok, take care too hun. X
*ivfmamma* ur fantastic! I'm glad ur not leaving us! We'd be lost without u! As for ur fella lol aww can't be easy for him, but lol at him being backwards in coming forward. Take care. X


----------



## ttc79

hi all , 
Beany - am so sorry hun , take care of yourselves  xx 
Charlene & mross - congrats on being pupo - take it easy xx 
irishflower &Ivfmamma - not be long til you are stimming hope you are both  well 
Victorialeanne - goodluck with your trigger 
Lauralll - well done on 12 eggs  hope they all party over night
chocolatebuttons - well done on 16 eggs - hoping all fertilise  
Crimsonrose - friday be here before you know it , praying for your BFP
Ginger - well done on 21 embies - that be you whole family 
feelinglucky - got to agree with you about this being new ********  hope you are well 

to anyone i have missed out , all the best for whichever stage you are at xx 

afm had 1st stim scan yesterday , back tomorrow to see how they getting on (much better response this time around ) ec be friday or early next week


----------



## chocolate button82

Ivfmamna- dnt knw y there not giving u icsi my DP sperm is low but active an I've been pregnant once naturally an were avin icsi u shud ask them xx


----------



## NicL

ttc79 so glad this cycle is working better for you.

ivfmamma my dh had two test with low motility then a normal one quickly followed by one with low morph. on the basis of that consultant said it would be ivf unless sperm quality was too poor then they would do icsi. he said ivf means best sperm naturally select them self  rather than embryologist trying to work out best sperm just on the shape which is pretty hard.

Then moved clinics. one more normal sperm test and 80% motility but he said icsi because we've had poor quality in the past. all consultant seem to be different but am sure if on the day the quality is not great they will revert to icsi. Don't worry yourself they know what they are doing but it might be worth asking tho.

hope this helps x


----------



## NicL

oh Laura missed you! great news honey x


----------



## LauraLLL

Thanks everyone!!!!

I phoned the clinic and they said that everything must be fine with hubby's sperm or they would have called us.  

So... it's a night of chocolate, and scrummy food, tv and trying to relax until 11.30am tomorrow when I phone the hospital to see if our eggs and sperm have had a nice evening ;-)

Oh - I was also given the gel stuff that has to be put up into my ladybits -- what's that like? Any hints or tips from the ladies who've been there?  

Time for some Hollyoakes (only cos I have a crush on Jono-- I know, saddo!  ) 

Have a good night, ladies xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jellybaby81

evening girlies,
Wow soooooooooooo much to catch up on after just a few days,
Beany so sorry to hear your news, infertility sucks but we are all strong women and will get there in the end.
Congrats on your super egg collection*GingerYowza. turns out pcos works for you eh? hopefully it will in the future for me too 
Well done also to I will be doing 112 iu next cycle also and 12 eggs would be a dream. Do you have pcos too? is that why they put you on the low dose originally?
Congrats to all others in the midst of EC and ET TIME IS FLYING AND YOU WILL ALL BE IN THE DREADED 2WW SOON. YIKES!
Afm Ha dmy review with doc today re; cancelled cycle and cant say he filled with me confidence. left feeling deflated and plain unlucky to have this darn syndrome. He agreed to a lower dose ivf in january but said I could get a similar response as this cycle. Needless to say I wanted to leave there with a gaurentee that this would not happen again but sure enough I did not get this.
anywho am going to try and move on from this as unscathed as possible and relax and enjoy xmas and my little boy who I have been quite distracted from the last few weeks 
Big massive wishes to you all I will be logging on to see all of your results*
good luck friday crimson I am pretty sure you are the next tester  
Love Jelly


----------



## jellybaby81

soory that should say "well done also to star17 on her 12 eggs!


----------



## EllasMummy

well not long now till my first jab... actually really nervous... what time do u all do your gonals at? im on 150 units what dose's are you guys on x


----------



## ginger79

Thanks *mross* and *charlene* for your replies re ET - my clinic has big signs everywhere saying 'If you're here for embryo transfer you must have a full bladder' so I think they're pretty strict about it!

*yogabunny *- great news! (well the first bit, not the wee bit!) - wishing you a pain-free and successful FET! Take care xx

*Crimsonrose* - hold out until the 16th! Nearly there! Really hope to see your BFP on here, good luck! xx

Yes, I am having a blastocyst put back (at least I assume so as it's 5 days after EC!). Also hoping for some good quality blastocyst frosties for future attempts or even better a sibling...

*chocolate button *- fantastic news on your eggs! Good luck for your call tomorrow x

*star17* - I think the best place for the embryos is inside you, it's where they belong after all &#8230; So 3 day transfer is best if it's clear which embryo (or embryos if you're having 2 put back!) is strongest - but if there's a few of the same quality then I think that's where going to 5 days is better as then they can more accurately identify which one has the best chance of pregnancy&#8230; At least I think that's how it works&#8230; so no one is better - both are good!! And let's not forget 2 days&#8230; I've seen lots of stories of 2, 3 and 5 day transfers resulting in pregnancies!

*Laura *- well done on your EC! Good luck for your call tomorrow. Also - I think 2.5 days is fine&#8230; They would have said if there was an issue with his 'sample' I'm sure! My clinic said to leave it at least 36 hours but advice does seems to vary&#8230; anyway, rounded up, 2.5 is 3 days!

Also my advice on the pessaries - just lie down for a bit afterwards, I've set my morning alarm for half an hour earlier than normal and then just doze for a bit, seems to work ok - I've not really had any problems with them.

*Ivfmamma *- I think they'll assess your husband's sample on the day of EC and if necessary change to ICSI at the last minute if they think that would be better for you&#8230; at least that's how my clinic works, not sure if that's standard or not...? Maybe worth asking them about this? I'm sure they will go with whatever they think is best for you.

*ttc79 *- good news on your scan 

*jellybaby* - thanks for the congrats, really hope you have a similar result next cycle! I know there are no guarantees and of course doctors will never promise anything... but I wouldn't be surprised at all if you responded differently to a lower dose - I definitely was responding differently as they played about with my dose which is why they took mine down - then back up again - then right, right down towards the end&#8230; I'm sure they weren't just doing it for a laugh  - it was all about what they were seeing on the scans and blood results... Lots of luck for next time and enjoy Christmas and your little boy in the meanwhile x

So - ET for me tomorrow, very excited!! Have decided not to go back to work in the afternoon so that I can enjoy being PUPO before the dreaded 2ww madness sets in&#8230;


----------



## EllasMummy

Ginger - YAYAYAYAYAYYYY for ET tomoro  x


----------



## ginger79

Thanks *EllasMummy*!

I used to do my gonal f around 11pm - as it meant I didn't have to take it out with me much if I was going out after work  The latest my clinic ever called re: a change of dose was around 5.30pm but usually they called earlier... but I reckon anytime after 7pm is good - just depends what works for you... I didn't do it at exactly the same time everyday but was always there or thereabouts (although I did my first one in the clinic at about 12pm!).

I started on 150 then they played around with my dose a bit (from 150-100-150-75). Good luck you will be fine, you'll be a pro before you know it! x


----------



## NicL

ellasmummy - hope the first injection went well. It easy from here (well unless you are an idiot like me and manage to stuff it up!!)


----------



## star17

Thanks Jellybaby - appreciate it.  Is it worth getting a second opinion or a clinic with a different approach?  Happy to chat through good and bad points of my clinic if you happen to be London based.  I looked up their stats on cancelled cycles and they are quite low.  Maybe after Xmas!

Ginger - that is very helpful - thank you - I really appreciate your thoughts - that will really help when they call on Thursday.  I have been pondering it all day (as you do!) and have think I might follow what the clinic recommend.  I don't want to be passive, but they seem to have done well so far!!  Good luck with ET tomorrow!


----------



## ginger79

Thanks *star17* yeah we decided at the start we would just do whatever the clinic recommend, especially as this is our first go... I don't think there are any rules, which is pretty frustrating but we are just trusting the experts!

*jellybaby* I echo star's comments (also london-based)

xx


----------



## Feelinglucky

Omg im scared 

Have to b in clinic by 8.15 and its really far! (Not my usual)

Good luck everyone else today... 

Xxx

*ellasmummy* i did my gonal @ 7pm because it was earlier than id go out,and even if i was late from work id b home by then. I did 100 dose x


----------



## charlene666

Don't be scares hunni,everything will be fine, it'll be over before u know it. I'm sure the long journey be fine. Good luck sweetie let us know how get on. I'll be thinking if u. X


----------



## Crimsonrose

Looks like its a BFN for me everyone... however hubby convinced there was a very faint thin blue line but I looked and looked again and I could see nothing, he then said it had gone couple of mins later but I'm not holding out much hope now as I'm 10dpt 5dt so I think its all over for me, never the less he is going to Boots this morning for an eye test so I have told him to go and buy us some first response tests as heard they are really good better than the early CB one I just used this morning so if there is anything I have missed will test tomorrow with response one and if there is anything to be spotted surely that one will pick it up but think I'm kinda just clutching at straws now.. Official day Friday so would of thought something would of showed by now as its only like two days off so if it had worked would of thought I would have a clear but faint line at least... Oh well, feeling quite deflated at the fact I have done everything by the book and its failed, and my close friend she is expecting, yes hell, as if it couldn't of come at a worse time!!!


----------



## charlene666

Crimsonrose - oh honey I'm sorry to hear ur news. I hope u got a lot of support right now. Take it easy and we are here for u if . U need us. Xx


----------



## EllasMummy

Oh no crimson ;( thinking of you.

Well I've got so much on this week... I'm working late tonight, then im at the twi-Athlon tomoro night so going to have to take it out with me many see if vie cinema will put it in fridge for me or take a cool bag. Not sure if it's possible but I do have a tiny bit of tummy ache but not sure if it's my mind playing tricks. So cuppa tea them scrambled eggs for breakie and we'll see. I'm on 150 

Thinking of you all as we're on this crazy journey. X


----------



## Ivfmamma

Crimson - my fellow Leeds ivf angel , my friend tested 3 days early bfn tested on otd bfp! please keep doing tests, you could of had late implantation, I really hope that is the case     Xxxxxx


----------



## chocolate button82

Well ladies ad my mcall frm the clinic out of 16 eggs 15 were mature an injected an 12 av fertilised so transfer is Sunday so made up shud av a blastocyst on board shortly  
Good luck to all the ladies who r avin the EC 2day xx


----------



## Crimsonrose

There is a very faint line, and I mean faint, can only see it in sunlight, not sure if its the test dye or if it is a line, going to test again tomorrow, holding hope, even if it is only small, should hopefully know tomorrow


----------



## Feelinglucky

Well im in recovery at the clinic, they got 16 eggs, but im donating so thats 8 for me and 8 for a very lucky couple

Will do personals later but wanted to give crimsonrose


----------



## charlene666

*feelinglucky* well done you!! and thats a very generous thing to do. i wish both sets of your eggs well. x


----------



## charlene666

Crimsonrose said:


> There is a very faint line, and I mean faint, can only see it in sunlight, not sure if its the test dye or if it is a line, going to test again tomorrow, holding hope, even if it is only small, should hopefully know tomorrow


sending you some positive fairy dust! 
thinking of u! x


----------



## LauraLLL

I just spoke to the nurse - 11 out of 12 have fertilised!!!!!! 

I cannot describe the relief and the happiness I feel right now. 

The ET is scheduled for either Friday or Sunday. I'm hoping for Sunday so I will have a little blastocyst.

I'm off to celebrate with chocolate!!!!!


----------



## chugabur1972

Crimsonrose said:


> There is a very faint line, and I mean faint, can only see it in sunlight, not sure if its the test dye or if it is a line, going to test again tomorrow, holding hope, even if it is only small, should hopefully know tomorrow


Crimsonrose - my clinic told me that even if you can see a faint line you should take it as a positive. So I'm  for you that the line gets darker over the next couple of days. I know it's tough but try to stay positive.  and


----------



## Winter Sprout

So... we're at the clinic both with full bladders (mine out of sympathy) and just about to have our two precious embryo's re-homed with my wife... wish us luck please! x


----------



## Crimsonrose

The line is not clear and can only be seen when held at an angle, it is also very thin unlike the negative line that goes across the window, is this still a good sign? I am worried its just the way the test is made. Tomorrow cant come soon enough


----------



## Haley118

tashandnicky - good luck, the full bladder was the worst bit for me, it's very nice of you to have a full bladder too  .  enjoy your cuddles on the sofa tonight with each other and your precious embie. x


----------



## Haley118

*crimsonrose* - your anxiety is perfectly understandable but I have read so many different things and you could still get a BFP, I will be thinking of you, it's horrible this 2ww. Sending you loads of


----------



## Ivfmamma

Crimson - I don't want to dash your hopes & I feel like such a horrible monster saying this too you   but I think that's how the test is, I always used to get them lines & always a bfn, I'm so sorry but I don't want you thinking it could be a positive as that's just awful if I didn't set you straight, oh man I feel cruel writing this, have you used a first response yet? it doesnt matter of it is not first morning urine! Don't drink fluids for 3 hours & then on your next wee after.not drinking for 3 hours test xxx


----------



## Ivfmamma

Tash & Nicky - so cute having a full bladder too! I wish my ivf partner was as considerate! Good luck! xxx


----------



## dumbwing07

*Feelinglucky2012*- just wanna say how grateful i am to people like you for donating your eggs, my embies are from doner eggs and i wouldnt have a chance at being a mummy without doners like you 

*Crimsonrose*- i know someone who tested early and got a bfn then tested on the actual date and got a
bfp! You never know, wait until otd and then have a go at least you should know for positive by then!

Ive just been hit by another driver at a junction, im ok been to a&e and ive got whiplash! bloody typical when im at the clinic tomorrow but im ok, just sore. Tomorro is going to be a good day i can feel it!

lots of luck and baby dust to all of you spesh them on 2ww and PUPO xXx


----------



## charlene666

*dumbwing* i was only just telling someone i nearly got front ended yesterday! hope you are ok hun, like u need that right now!! take it easy. xx


----------



## Feelinglucky

Were on way home, had to stop for me to b sick 

Didnt make it tothe toilets though so apologies to the people sat in their cars in the services car park! 

Well fingers crossed that my eggs will do their jobs, and also to the lovely couple having the half of my eggs x

*dumbwing * its nice to hear that xx

*tash and nikki* wishing u all the best xx

Thanks for all your messages, will b getting the phone call between 8 & 9 tomorrow morning, so nice and early x


----------



## Crimsonrose

I'm bleeding, so I think its over, going to test tomorrow anyhow, as I just want to know.. Spoke to clinic, they said it wasn't looking good, seeing that line this morning gave us so much hope and its all been taken away now pretty much, also been laughing with mate this afternoon with excitement as she found out she was pregnant about two and a bit weeks ago and then just as she was going nipped to loo and saw pink/red, felt like screaming!! Going to go for a walk clear my head before it gets too dark xx


----------



## charlene666

*crimsonrose* sorry to hear that sweetheart, i hope the walk clears the cloud and you feel a bit better afterwards, I can't begin to imagine how you feel but you are in my thoughts. take it easy honey. x


----------



## LMB

Crimson Rose...  I would just wait as I had IUI 3 years ago... I bled and  thought it was my period...  except it wasn't - it was implantation bleeding... when I tested on my due test date, I had a very very faint positive - you had to hold it up at angle in daylight to see it - I had a baby girl 9.5 months later .  

I am now on my 2 WW after my first IVF cycle (collected 3 eggs, only 1 egg fertilised - and grade 3, so not best start)... my test date is on my 40th birthday ... no pressure there then!


----------



## Crimsonrose

LMB, can I ask how heavy was your bleeding was and what colour was it?


----------



## Munchable

Hi girls,  anyone else finding this 2ww tough.  I am only on day 4 after my blastocyst transfer on Saturday midday.  The time has never gone so slow.  I am dying to take a test now but I know it is too early.  My test date in next Thursday, but I am wondering whether to buy one of those 7 days early tests- first response?  Anyone else thinking of doing the same thing?  Then I can take a sneeky test on Sunday maybe.  Oooo it's tough.  xxx


----------



## star17

Crimsonrose - I am so sorry.  take care and fingers crossed for it being implantation bleeding.  xxx

Feeling lucky - nicely done on next hurdle.  hope you get good news in the morning. hope you don't feel sick any more.

Big hugs to all, this process is just brutal.  xxx


----------



## Crimsonrose

SweetP, too early hun, you don't want to risk shattering your hopes, test Tuesday / Wednesday next week if you feel the waiting is getting too much, and heard first response good, so defo go with them


----------



## charlene666

SweetP183 said:


> Hi girls, anyone else finding this 2ww tough. I am only on day 4 after my blastocyst transfer on Saturday midday. The time has never gone so slow. I am dying to take a test now but I know it is too early. My test date in next Thursday, but I am wondering whether to buy one of those 7 days early tests- first response? Anyone else thinking of doing the same thing? Then I can take a sneeky test on Sunday maybe. Oooo it's tough. xxx


hey hun, i had my blasto transfer on monday and am itching to find out, my test day is 23rd and seems so far away but i quite agree with crimsonrose, i've heard sooooo many women say they test early with a negative but still go on to test on proper day and has been either negative still or a positive. its a grueling wait but maybe wait as there is a chance the hormone needed to be detected in a test wont be high enough to detect so u could be wasting money. i gave my test to my mum so keep away from me lol


----------



## beany34

Official BFN for me today girls.

Good luck everybody, try not to go crazy when you get to the 2ww and keep a healthy diet and positive mind to give your embies the best start possible  

Take care of yourselves girlies,

lots of love

Beany


----------



## charlene666

*beany* i know we never really spoke much but i'm still sorry to hear of your news, good luck with the future hun.  xx


----------



## Munchable

Beany so so sorry to har your news huni - it's hard to know what to say.  Hugs X


----------



## Haley118

Ah *Beany*, I am so sorry hun  I really don't know what to say other than I am thinking of you x


----------



## ginger79

Hi everyone

As I didn't go back to work after my ET I'm getting to catch up on here at a reasonable time for once 

Hope you are all doing ok and coping with this rollercoaster ride. I've been a bit teary the last couple of days&#8230; thinking about the result - either positive or negative - just feels a bit too much to cope with so I am just trying to take it one day at a time&#8230;

So I now have one top grade blast on board and my OTD is Sunday 25th. Unsurprisingly my 21 embryos have dwindled in numbers but we definitely have 2 to freeze and hopefully will have a couple more, we'll find out tomorrow&#8230; So feeling very lucky (but also scared!).

Going to try to plan lots of stuff to do for the next week or so to keep myself occupied (and most importantly going to try not to let work stress me out!). I will be with my whole family on my OTD as it's my nephew's first birthday party. Could be a good - or bad! - thing&#8230; but I'm determined to think positive!!

*Feelinglucky* - great news for you and the other couple - well done! Good luck for your call tomorrow.

*chocolate button* - great news on your 12 embryos, congrats!

*Laura *- woo hoo that's a fine strike rate! Hope you enjoyed your chocolate 

*tash_and_nicky* - hope ET went well? My husband went to the toilet twice while we were waiting today (they were an hour late seeing us, I thought I was going to wet myself!)

*dumbwing* - sorry to hear about your bump in the car - grrr! I'm impressed by your PMA - good luck for tomorrow!

*LMB* - Fingers crossed for a double celebration on your birthday!!

*Crimsonrose *- so sorry to hear your news  Still worth a test on Friday though just to be sure - sounds like there is still some hope there&#8230; Keeping everything crossed for you xx

I'm so sorry *Beany*, look after yourself  xx

Hugs to everyone else who's having a bad day and   to you all xx


----------



## Haley118

Well I don't know what is wrong with me today but I could just   all night.  I am 8dp3dt and just feeling very negative, I know that's not good but I do.  Feel like I have serious PMT and that AF is going to arrive, I have no interest in anything and can't motivate myself to do anything at all.  My mum called for a coffee and I bet she wishes she hadn't - my poor mum, I feel so bad, I just couldn't be arsed and I think I couldn't hide it.  

Then DH rung me and I was as low as a snake's belly on the phone, feel bad about that but it's nearly time for him to come home, so can have big cuddles. 

Rant over ladies. 

Love to all x


----------



## Ivfmamma

Crimson - I'm so gutted for you, I'm gutted for all the ladies who get bad news, but as I've been chatting to you a good few months now on the Leeds thread & bcos your with the same clinic as me, I feel so sad for you, not words you want to hear right now but just keep thinking what you have in the freezer xx xx xx


----------



## charlene666

*haley* honey your body has been through a rough journey, its totally understandable. i'm 2dp5dt and i'm sooo moody today i just cant hide it! i feel sorry for any & all i meet today! i am ready to tear heads off! ur by far alone. i hope having a good cry clears the air a bit. xx


----------



## ginger79

*Haley*- sorry to hear you've been feeling rubbish today but please don't beat yourself up about it, you can't be positive all the time and you have to let yourself go with the flow... I really hope a good cry and cuddles from your husband helps - tomorrow's another day and here's hoping you have a better one xx


----------



## Haley118

*charlene & ginger * - how lovely of you both, thank you. The cuddles from DH certainly helped, he is great bless him and I had a good cry and the more I was ranting on about things annoying me, the more I realised that I was blowing things all out of proportion and now I feel so much better.

Thanks for your help and kind words.

  to you both x


----------



## charlene666

It's what we r here for hunni. My pm box is always open if u need me, or a rant. X


----------



## mross

Crimsonrose - sweetheart im reading through all your messages from today and just want to let you know, give it 2 MORE DAYS!  You are not on your OTD yet.  The OTD is the day to go by not before, each implantation is completely different.  Bleeding is really normal in pregnancy but it depends on flow and colour etc, are you full flow or OK?  Also my nana and mother in law bled full blown periods monthly through all their pregnancies.  I know this sounds like grasping at straws but its not, its all very factual and you definitely are still in the game.  I would be exactly the same and I totally understand how devastated you feel but I think you are still in with a shot.......I hope this helps a little.  Oh BIG MASSIVE  darling.  xxx


----------



## mross

Hey girlies, 

Ok going to try and get some personals done...you ladies are an active lot today lol!  

Feelinglucky - Well done you, what a girl donating eggs as well - sending you massive   well done xx
Sweetp183 - I had my 5 day blasto transferred on Monday, so did Charlene666, we are the same as you from the sounds of things!!! Anxious!!!!  Dont test! LOL xx
Tash and Nikki - Well done guys - luvving that your going through the full bladder too lol xx
Laurall - well done darling xx

There are too many pages to go back on but going to keep reading your fabby updates girls.  Sending you all baby and fairydust.  Im a big misery guts today and sure im a hyperchondriac now.  Very very painful stomach thats distended over night, sharp knitting needle pains up the loo loo and ovaries are killing, tits are HUGE and agony thanks to Mr Progesterone - I dont feel likt it can be preggers signs though its too soon, I think its Ovaries or an infection, feeling really sore :-(

xxx


----------



## NicL

hi all

crimson so sorry but please wait til friday and test then. Really hoping it works out for you  

so just got back fro clinic. got 8 eggs which i am really happy with. Not too sore apart from back of hand where they injected.

did anyone else bleed after ec? Went for a wee about an hour after ec and had loads of blood running down my leg. Pretty freaky. Nurses didn't seem too concerned but gave me a shock !

feelinglucky well done on your ec and hope you are feeling ok now. Got my fingers and toes crossed fir both of us that we get lots fertlised!

so when i was talking to the nurse earlier and she said make sure you drink lots and i jokingly said i might get on the vodka. She said if you do have a drink make sure its before et as they are really strict after about not drinking. I  hadn't really thought about drinking but then thought whilst eggs and sperm are getting jiggy maybe i could treat myself to a glass of wine maybe on Friday. Not sure if i will tho as the idea makes me feel quite guilty.


----------



## Feelinglucky

Aarrrgghh lost my post!!

Congrats nicl,when do they let u know and how r u feeling?

I didnt bleed but think its quite common,the nurses said i might. Was sick though, urgh!!! 

Im not drinking personaly because I'm drinking loads of water and i dont want to dehydrate, could just b me though.

Anaesthetist asked me how i was with needles!! I answered well ive been injecting myself twice a day for the past month so im kinda used to them!! Lol.


----------



## mross

Well done Nicl on your EC clever girl!  I bled LOADS its normal, they told me normal to bleed for about 2 days, I had red every time i wiped for 2 days and then it tapered off.  Its all your follicles, each follicle they asperate bleeds apparently.

xx


----------



## dumbwing07

Hey Ladies.

Hope you are all well. Clinic tomorro for scan. Fingers crossed all is well!

Loads of luck and baby dust to us all xxxxx


----------



## mross

Girls Im SOOOOO confused! Am I being thick??

Is your last AF the one you got when Down Regging  My AF was 15th/16th October - Im a 25 day cycle therefore my AF due like last week?? HELP!  Im soooo confused!!!!!!!!!!!

zz


----------



## NicL

feeling lucky thanks. they just said tomorrow morning but didn't give a time am so nervous! Am tired but no pain. How are you? Like everyone here i just want this to work so much. When comes to it i prob won't have a drink but it was just that feeling of not having to worry about harming my little eggs because they are now cosy in a test tube!

mross thanks for your reply. just been to loo and lots of blood again but feel more reassured now. 

hope everyone else is well x


----------



## NicL

Mross yes i think so but i think normal dates go out of window in ivf so af wouldn't come at normal time. Its all basically screwed up!


----------



## chugabur1972

Mross - from what I've read your next AF would be expected approx 2 weeks after EC.  Take care xx


----------



## Feelinglucky

Good luck tomorrow dumbwing x

Nicl - i feel ok,just a few niggles if i move. Poor us  

Mross - not sure on the af question. x


----------



## charlene666

Good evening ladies! Wow this thread has really taken off the last week! Sooo much to catch up on so I'll do a post with replies to comments in a bit when I get settled upstairs in bed with my tv and laptop. What a day! Angry and annoyed all morning til bout  2pm, daughter played up, picked up other half, she fell asleep and now I can't stop crying. I wish my body knew what it wanted to do! Oh and by the way, u may have noticed I've replaced (unintentionally) a's for q's, I do apologise but I'm typing with fat fingers on a small keypad so sorry about that but you can.tell which posts I send.from this phone lol. 
Well done for all ec/et/scans etc today, ur all fab! Just like Arnie, I'll be back


----------



## charlene666

Hello my lovelies! how are we all today? i'm good, slept from 11pm til 6am so am rather chirpy this morning after a refreshing proper nights sleep!


----------



## Feelinglucky

Just had my phonecall, wasnt the news i wanted  

Out of 8, 7 were mature and only 2 have survived  
So i have to have a two day transfer tomorrow.

I'm gutted. I know it only takes one, but i dont have much hope now.

They're transferring both back and i know its better than none at all, but cant help feeling disappointed x


----------



## mross

Yay well done Charlene!!!  Do you know I think there was something in the air yesterday, everyone seemed to feel awful and down or angry, really surreal.  So glad you are feeling great today and sometimes all we need is a fabulous sleep isnt it!

Im on the ball this morning lol!  Not quite had a 3am start, managed to get a great sleep as well.  My stomach was like something out of Alien last night!! It just went HUGE and swelled up so badly i could hardly walk about, from boobies down and i must admit by 10pm i was really worried, i was also super dehydrated and couldnt stop drinking water, must of had about 4 litres yesterday!  Anyway research on google (the place for answers lol!!! not!) seemed to say that a lot of people have this after Egg collection and/ or Egg Transfer and often it can go on for 10 weeks!!!!!!!  Its just a result of the drugs/ procedures and progesterone causes super water retention which I had no idea about!  This morning its gone right down though and feeling a lot better!  
Hope all ladies are fabulous today - anyone OTD today Or EC or ET?

xxx


----------



## mross

Oh FeelingLucky, just read your post.  Positive thinking, because you have 2 little ones going back in that oven today!!!!!  That could be twins!!!  I know your worried and I totally understand but it does only take 1 little one to bury down.  Your still up for a great chance honey.  Let us know how you get on, sending you lots of baby dust.  xxxxxx


----------



## Ivfmamma

Crimson - what was today's result? xxx


----------



## charlene666

*feelinglucky* it sounds like your not living up to your name and feeling lucky, don't fret sweetie, they were contemplating putting 2 back into me but last minute decided on one. If you are unsure then ask them why, that could put your mind to rest. and by having a 2 day transfer just means u get it over with sooner. sometimes u gotta look for the good side as there is a good side to everything, i know thats difficult in this time but u got a great bunch of supporters on here to help you. take it easy. x

*mross* thats so funny, we both had a good night sleep. i felt a funny diagonal line in tummy but a mild feeling last night before bed, i thought of u. glad we are both feeling more positive and more ourselves today! 10 weeks is a long time but your body is obviously just a bit sensitive and perhaps a bit shocked by it all. x


----------



## ginger79

*feelinglucky* sending lots of positive vibes your way, don't think of it as 'only two' think of it as two lovely embies who will be in you soon! Good luck with ET you will soon be PUPO! x


----------



## Victorialeanne

Hello girls

Just had egg collection with a local anetheatic wasn't bad at all a little pressure but got to see all the follicles being emptied and heard the embryologist call out when they got any eggs. I got 5 so hopefully all will fertilise but probably looking at a 2 day transfer.

*Feelinglucky* hun 2 is really good I don't know if you see my post ages ago but my friend is having quads on a two day transfer with a bad quality egg which she only got one from her collection. Also you are doing an amazing thing giving your eggs to someone else so hopefully karma will be on your side. Will be thinking of you.

*NicL* how did you little ones get one.

Good luck everyone x x


----------



## NicL

feeling lucky please don't worry about yours. The main reason they go to 3  or 5 days is to chose the strongest. Yours have self selected themselves so no need to go further. Best place for them is inside you where they  you belong. Congrats honey you have to little ones to put back!

I've not heard yet. feel sick its horrid! victorialeanne well done on your 5!


----------



## charlene666

NicL said:


> feeling lucky please don't worry about yours. The main reason they go to 3 or 5 days is to chose the strongest. Yours have self selected themselves so no need to go further. Best place for them is inside you where they you belong. Congrats honey you have to little ones to put back!
> 
> I've not heard yet. feel sick its horrid! victorialeanne well done on your 5!


soooooo well said hun!! *applaudes*
(gave u 2 bubbles for that one!)
i'm on a bubble spree, *victorialeanne* u deserve oen as well! well done for ur ec i admire how u didnt get put to sleep for it! amazing courage. xx


----------



## Crimsonrose

Morning everyone. Hope everyone ok? Its another negative for me, my hope has been shattered yet again!! Hubby says its not over until tomorrow but I can't really imagine how things can turn around so quickly now, I think its over and kinda know its over now otherwise the test would of shown some signs today, first response, but there was nothing, not even a faint line.. so upset and sorry to be negative everyone just feeling rock bottom yet again!! Last night the bleeding stopped so a little hope came back but was shattered this morning when I took another test. I'm scared now its never going to work... but I am going to keep trying maybe a FET in December if they will let me, but I'm not sure if that will be a bit too soon so we will have to see what they say..

Feelinglucky, try to keep positive, you still have two good embryo's don't you so hopefully everything will be fine, sending you lots of luck xx

IVFMamma, thanks for asking about me and I really hope you have better luck than me at Seacroft, cos it sucks when it fails so sending you lots of luck and hope xx


----------



## star17

Crimsonrose - I am so sorry.  Pleased you have frosties (I hadn't realised how few people have them until embarking on this roller coaster).  I am still keeping my fingers crossed for tomorrow.  Take care xxx

Feelinglucky - totally agree with Nicl.  The only reason to wait is to see which ones are the 'best' - your two have fought for that position - nothing is getting between them and your tummy!!  

Nicl - any news?

Mross and Charlene.  Hoping you get some good nights sleep and less bloating mross!  Charlene - glad you are cheerier today. I was down in hte dumps yesterday - really sad (for no reason really!).  I was wondering if the progesterone makes you more emotional - I certainly feel it!  Anyone else?

I was scheduled for a day 3 ET this morning - but they have just called and told me to wait until day 5.  I have 5 eggs left that seem to be dividing well and of good quality so they want to wait.  I think that is good - but the number of eggs just keeps going down!  Fingers crossed I have 2 gooduns left by Saturday.  I stupidly thought that we would all end up with a larger number of eggs - just shows how much you learn in your first cycle.  

Take care everyone - I better go before I start blubbing (seriously - I need to get a life!)  Big hugs all xxx


----------



## NicL

crimsonrose honey i am so sorry  . This whole process is brutal isn't it. Such a rollercoaster of emotions and you must feel very raw at the moment.

I can understand you are being scared - i am the same - just petrefied it wont work and ehat i'll do without kids in my life. Please try to take comfor from the fact thought that just because you think this one has failed (and dont forget tommorrow is you OTD so there is still a chance it will change) does not mean that it wont work in the future. You have your frosties to think about now (you had two didn't you?) which is fab and you responded well to the treatment so there is no reason to think that your wont get your BFP soon.

I personally wouldn't think about doing another cycle so quickly. They may not let you anyway - i think with ivf they recommend you leave it three months, but personally i think you need a little time for you. Give you body and your mind a little rest - we are all being put through the mill with this treatment and it takes it out of you. You want to be in top notch form for your frosties and i think that means taking some time out to be nice to yourself.

I am, of course, talking purely hypothetically now having not got to the point you are and completely understand how you feel when you are in a situation is completely different to how you think you will deal with it so you will need to go with your gut instinct.

look after yourself 

star - nope no news. Going  !! Blasties - nice one chicken!
xx


----------



## Ivfmamma

Hi ladies, just been weighed & according to the scales I've lost the weight plus another 1lb I'm praying it stays off for tomorrow as thats when I have my scan & weigh in I've lost 7lb in 3 weeks, just hope the scales stay right for tomoz! water & soup & fruit for me today, I'm so nervous about my scan please god let me have down regulated properly   I can't believe if everything is ok ill be in the stimming gang Xxxx


----------



## Feelinglucky

Thank u everyone for your positivity xx

Its a shame its so easy to b positive for everyone else, but when it comes to yourself its impossible .

Just hope my two little ones keep strong now.

Ivfmamma - huge congrats on the weight loss, youve done amazing. Bet youll b fine tomorrow. Let us know how u get on xxx

Victorialeanne - as much as i want a baby, 4 is ridiculous!! Lol x

So tomorrow i will b able to officially say im pupo!!
Which considering ec wasnt due until next monday is really quick.

Good luck to everyone on ec et pupos and scans etc. 
thank u all so much i really appreciate everything xxxx


----------



## star17

Fab news ivfmamma - that is really impressive.  good luck for tomorrow!


----------



## charlene666

*star* the progesterone makes u so emotional u prob may not recognise yourself for a few days, i was a monster yesterday then come late afternoon was a blubbery mess. perfectly natural.
*NicL* well said hun i love the way u word things, its exactly what i'm thinking bout cant get out. 
*ivfmamma* thats fantastic, well done!! 
*feelinglucky* thats completely understandable how u feel but 2 is better than none and u may even be surprised, good luck sweetie. xx

sorry if i missed anyone! 

Added in...bit of good news today, providing the guy doesnt sell it over weekend i'm getting a new car monday wooo. be typical that it sells between now and then but i'm downsizing from a volvo v70 to a v40 so dropping from a 2.5L turbo petrol to a 1.9 diesel so gonna save alot on fuel! they look nicer and arent so square lol praying it is still there monday as comes with full mot and 6 months tax!


----------



## NicL

Hi ladies

Had the call at last - of the 8 eggs 6 were mature and 5 fertilised. Another milestone reached. I was so worried that they would call and say none had fertilised. Can eat something now! They are going to ring tomorrow and let me know whether they think they are going to take them to blast. So ET sat or monday for me.

ivfmamma - woop woop! Nice one lady! The stress will keep it off anyway. Since starting this process i've lost 6lb - reckon its down to the lack of booze though! You'll be fine at d/r scan. I was convinced i hadn't downregged properly as my period had been really late but i was fine.

feelinglucky - too true. we are always tougher on ourselves than everyone else but we are all here to say you are doing great xx

charlene666 - thanks! and thanks for the PM. really reasurred me. Hope you are going ok on 2ww.

Right i am off to treat myself to a great big sandwich and a coffee - and i may even throw caution to the wind and have a real, caffinated one whilst my embies are hopefully doing their thang and dividing nicely 

enjoy your afternoon ladies


----------



## charlene666

*NicL* I'd forgot I'd sent u that lol great news bout ur embies well done u! Got migraine so off to sleep it off, enjoy ur sandwic! X


----------



## dumbwing07

Hiya Ladies!

Had my scan this morning, womb lining isnt thick enough!  its too thin by 1mm! sware to god 1mm!
Could have screamed there and then with my legs a kimbo! Gotta carry on with the meds until next thursday then go back for another scan, yet another holiday day from work, there gonna start asking questions im sure of it. Oh well im not gonna let it get me down, whats another week when ive been waiting this long!

*feelinglucky*- 2 embies is still great, they may both take and you might have twins. Like everyone says only takes one!

*crimsonrose*- so sorry for you hun, i hope maybe you will get a positive tomorrow fingers crossed for you!

*star17*- try and be strong hun im sure the embies will be ready to go back in the oven and you will have plenty to make you a beautiful miracle baby

*ivfmamma*- congrats with the weight loss hun, im sure it will all go smoothly tomorrow!

*Nicl*- 5 fertilised, woohoo! Good Luck for ET!

if ive missed anyone sorry ladies! Good luck, im spreading loads of positivity today because im sick of moping about it!


----------



## ttc79

Hi ladies , 
Does anyone have any idea of what estrodiol level should be before ec? Had another scan yesterday and got blood taken to check levels , There concern now is that i will over stim so have reduced my dose - yesterdays scan showed 16 follicles between 11-16 and another 10 just under 10  . Really hoping they dont cancel my cycle again.


----------



## star17

My understanding from my clinic is that it needs to increase as you near EC - and ideally it increases to around 6,000 - 7,000.  I was at 8,500 which was also OK.  I think at 10,000 they get worried and 20,000 is very high.  However this was just based on a chat with one of the nurses so not gospel.  What is your level?  Fingers crossed for you.  They can do clever things monitoring stimms!


----------



## star17

Sorry - should have added that I had 25 ish on one side and 20 on the other - and I ended up being absoluately fine on a low dose.  So fingers crossed you should be OK.


----------



## ttc79

hi star, thanks very much for the reply , that reassures me a lot  mine is sitting just under 8000 . with not as many follicles as you so you have just cheered me right up  thanks very much x hope you are well ,


----------



## irishflower

Hi all, sorry haven't been on much in last few days and only have time now for a quick scan!

Crimsonrose - so sorry to hear your news, we're all thinking of you.

IVFmamma - let us know when you have your scan.  Weren't you also downregging using Prostap?  I started with it last Wednesday and looks as if my period is now on its way - guessing it will start properly tomorrow.  I haven't been given a date for my scan though - was just told to phone clinic when period starts (or by 12 days' time if it hasn't).  So I'm guessing if period starts tomorrow a scan will be early next week?


----------



## star17

ttc, glad that helped!  How far rom EC are you?  It will continue to rise so I would suggest eating loads of protein and drinking lots of water to help manage!  good luck and fingers crossed you react like me!  xxx


----------



## LiLew

Hey ladies - wow, I can't believe how quick this thread has moved on since my last post a couple of days ago! Not sure I can keep up!

*dumbwing07 * - so sorry to hear that your lining is only out by 1mm - that's just torture right there, you poor thing  Can I ask what meds you're on to thicken it? I'm in exactly the same boat as you - I couldn't go through with ET because my lining was too thin, so they froze my embies as soon as they'd fertilised. I'm waiting for AF to arrive so that I can start Progynova to thicken it. Getting really frustrated now because I'm on CD 40 with still no sign of AF - was your cycle a really long one before starting the meds to thicken your lining?

*NicL * - great news about your 5 embies hun! Congratulations 

*Feelinglucky2012 * - good luck for tomorrow (not that you'll need it) xx

*Ivfmamma * - wow, 7lb in 3 weeks is awesome - well done you!  that you can get stimming soon xxx

*Crimsonrose * - so sorry about your BFN hun. I know it's easy for me to say as I've not been there (yet), but try and take a little bit of time out to give your body and mind a bit of a break. Xmas is coming up, so let your hair down a bit and have a few nights out and just enjoy being 'normal' for a bit. This process takes it out of you so you need some time for yourself and to get your head around it all. You have some frosties don't you? If so then it won't be such a long process next time. Thinking of you hun   

xxxx


----------



## mross

Hi girls,

*Crimsonrose* - heart goes out to you hunny, youve been a strong one and done everything right. So sorry this hasnt worked out for you hunny xx
*NicL* - Well done on your little embies hunny - yay - milestone reached xx
*Charlene* - oh yuck, migrains kill (we bloody know!!!) PM me laters if your free if not lets blether tomorrow, we need to discuss migrains lol!!
*IVFmama* - How great are you!!!? NOt only on tihs scary IVF journey and having to deal with all the drugs and stress of it....but youve lost over 7 pounds!!!!!!!! Wow! Well done honey xx
*Star * - Well done going to Blasto doll! Fabby news! Thanks for asking, my bloating went down loads today but my (.)(.) are unbearable! Spoke to clinic as they called to say another wee one made it to snow angel so got 3 frosties in case it all goes wrong, but mentioned (.)(.) oucheeness and she said its the progesterone, so be prepared! Also, im not a down person i dont normally get any kind of depression but I have to say ive felt some pretty serious pangs of depression over the last week - out of the blue - and reading you and the girls posts I reckon we put this down to the Progesterone.
*Feelinglucky * - Your going to be PUPO in less than 24 hours with twinny twins! Very exciting for you, I know your scared and you have the right reasons to be anxious but we are all in with the same chance here, doesnt matter if its a perfect blasto put back in or 2 day embie thats not had a chance to show its muscles yet, you are going to do amazing!

Afm - hmmmm going to not say anything tonight! Im all over the place and had an odd day that started off fab but ended up with me feeling pretty awful walking about the shops - everyonen has baby and couldnt deal with it today - also pain got really bad in tummy and back when I started to walk about and then felt terrible xxxxxxxxx


----------



## ttc79

star - looking at possible ec early next week , depending on tomorrows scan and bloods , thanks again xx


----------



## ttc79

crimsonrose - an so sorry to hear your news ,   for you xx
ivfmamma - hope all goes well tomoz and you get to start on stimms    welldone on the 7lb loss
feeling lucky - goodluck for tomorrow xx
dumbwing- sorry to hear about your lining - its crazy how just 1mm influences the decision they make
nicl - welldone on your embies


----------



## dumbwing07

Hey Ladies

kept myself super busy this afto, feeling ok still, just had some tea now having a beer and some choc! Im so cool lol hope all you ladies are feeling ok this evening!

Lilew- ill pm you hun


----------



## star17

mross - thank you that is really helpful.  Nice to know that this out of character grumps (more than normal!) and feeling like crying are side effects that are 'normal'.  I cried on the phone to my boss earlier - now that was embarrassing!  I am not looking forward to getting more bloated and tender (.) (.)'s.  I am pretty bloated already!  Fab news on your three frostiness - that is amazing.


----------



## star17

oops!  autocorrect, meant frosties!  A friend of mine calls them Eskimos which I love!


----------



## Wishingforbump

Hi girls. Please can someone help me?!?!?!? I went for what I thought would b my base line scan but the nurse said they never do scans when going on to stimms

I thought that they had to check how thick your lining was? All she did was take bloods xxxx


----------



## ttc79

hi wishingfor bump,  i got a baseline scan before i went on stimms . as you said they need check lining. As for bloods , i only got them taken yesterday for he 1st time and that was day 8 of stimms


----------



## star17

wishingforbump - they did for me.  I think it was to check that the womb lining was thin and number of follicles to check stimulus level.


----------



## NicL

*mross* - was just thinking about you and your frosties and wondering how many you'd got. 3 is fantastic! Thats some top quality eggs you must be producing.

*dumbwing* - so near but yet so far! how frustrating but keep going it will all be worth it. And enjoy the beer and chocolate

*wishingforbump* - i had a scan a week after my af came when i was downregging to check womb lining. the looked for follies but as far as i am aaware i dont think thy counted them - all they said was several small follies. Not had any bloods done at any point. I think they only do bloods at my clinic if it doesnt look like you are responding or if you are over responding.

i have to start the progesterone pesseries tomorrow evening...thanks for the warning ladies! Its funny isnt it that everone seems to be having some sort of side affect from yet they dont seem to warn you about that (or my clinic didnt) yet the consultant basically told my DH i would be a raving lunatic whilst d/r but i was fine.

have a good evening ladies

xx


----------



## Ivfmamma

Anyone else on dalacin cream? When do you start this? xx


----------



## Ivfmamma

I'm sure its for before egg collection but just wondering what day you usually start it? Also sod it I've asked one question so may aswell ask them all lol what day do you start Gestone & clexane? & how many days is egg collection usually after youve started stims ( I know everyone's different) just wondered how it was for everyone? x x x


----------



## Ivfmamma

Wishing for bump - I down regged with prostap on 5th november, I'm back tomorrow for a scan to check my lining & make sure my ovaries have gone quiet, im then hopefully starting stims this weekend, & ill probably have a couple of scans during stimming as I'm at risk for ohss so they like to keep an eye on you xx


----------



## charlene666

good evening ladies, how are we all feeling? please distract me from this banging migraine!!


----------



## irishflower

IVF mamma...asked you a question earlier, you probably missed it in the thread. Have you had a period since your prostap injection? Think mine is about to start but don't have scan appointment yet.

Hope migraine clears soon charlene...have had a stinker one myself today but some paracetamol and an acupuncture session later and it seems to be lifting!


----------



## Ivfmamma

Hi Irish flower, sorry I wouldve missed your question, I get a bit lost with posts when everyone's chattering  

I had to wait for day 1 of my period to come to take prostap, as soon as it arrived I jabbed & took 7 days of the pill, I've spotted blood most days since my injection too xx


----------



## Ivfmamma

P.s Irish - I had to phone clinic on first day of my period to book a scan which is (tomorrow)  which will of been 11 days after prostap xx


----------



## irishflower

Ah ok, my protocol is different, had to get prostap done on day 21 of my cycle, wait for period, then scan (I presume!) before stim start.

Best of luck with yours and well done on weight loss!


----------



## charlene666

*irishflower* at last paracetamol are working and i feel a little less my brain wants to explode. strange cure but i'm also eating crunchy cookies as the vibration from the crunch sends relief to my brain. migraines are awful arent they. i am going to bribe the other half into a head rub, i'm sure he wont mind!


----------



## Feelinglucky

Oh charlene, migraines r awful i usually have them around af every month.
Hope it goes soon   the cookies bit made me laugh!! 

Ivfmamma - i didn't have dalacin cream - so no idea 

Dumbwing - hope your lining sorts itself quickly x

Mross and nicl congratulations x

 and   to all my new friends   xx


----------



## charlene666

Feelinglucky - thank you, it did go but consequence of only being able to take paracetamol is it doesn't last long so am off to sleep. Night all.


----------



## mross

Hi girls, to my little migrain ladies Charlene and Feeling Lucky....as we cant take any drugs YUKKY we have to do try and ease them.  One thing I swear by for just calming it all down is TIger Balm - the white one, you get it in boots, its a  tiny tub but goes a long long way.  I always smother my head and neck in it on the side the migrain is, it actually numbs your face which is so good when you have a migrain its unreal.  I usually have sumatriptan to kill a bad attack but bad if pregnant as it can cause your womb to contract.  Instead my doctors have given me in case Im on deaths door and throwing up a anti sickness that i havent tried yet thats safe (as safe can be) if need be, and i think if your really really bad I know they give codeine in pregnancy so again its not safe as houses but if your on deaths door it can be used.  But, for now, tiger balm, dark room, relaxing music and sleep. Lots of love ladies xx


----------



## ginger79

Hey everyone

Another busy day on here! Been trying to catch up on the train home - work night out tonight... so tired now and not sleeping very well at the moment so I'll be off to bed soon.  Just logged on to say we had some strange and very happy news today - after yesterday being told we had 2 frosties and would possibly get a couple more if we were lucky, today they called to say we have 11!  Not sure what went on in the lab last night!? 

Will catch up on personals properly tomorrow - good luck to everyone who's got scans/EC/ET/calls/tests tomorrow... and hope all you PUPO ladies are doing ok!  I keep looking at strangers in the street or on the train and wondering how many of them are PUPO - and to think, until a few weeks ago I wouldn't have had a clue what that meant!

xx


----------



## NicL

oh my 11 frosties! That's unreal! 

  feelinglucky good luck today. You will soon be Pupo!

x


----------



## Feelinglucky

11 ginger - that's amazing  

Did anyone else ring the clinic before et to check it was all still ok? Ive just rung and left a voicemail with embryology.

Pupo's what did u do on your et day? Did u rest,or carry on as normal? I have twilight tickets for late tonight and don't know what to do!


----------



## ginger79

Thanks *nicl * and *feelinglucky *!

I didn't ring clinic before et, just turned up!

Took rest of afternoon off work but didn't totally rest up. Walked around shops, bought some pregnacare! Then headed home. Did some washing and cooked dinner then watched film. My clinic says carry on normal routine. Was back at work next day. Am just making sure I don't lift anything heavy or do strenuous exercise. Hope that helps! x


----------



## ginger79

Short answer if it was me i would go to twilight! Good luck with ET and enjoy your first day of being pupo !


----------



## Feelinglucky

Thanks *ginger*


----------



## EllasMummy

well last night was fun... me and hubby went to the TWI-ATHLON 2.50pm til 3am  Vue were fab and kept my gonal in fridge for my 10pm jab  3 days done... i have period type pains ist that normal? x

hows everyone doing mini update needed as just so many pages x


----------



## star17

Ginger - seriously, 11, you rockstar!

Just wanted to wish everyone who has big stuff going on today good luck and hugs!  ivfmamma really good luck for your scan and weigh in.  feelinglucky good luck on ET - keep those legs crossed for 2 weeks!!

I would also go to Twilight, but I have to wait until my sister is back from hols....boo!  Only concern is that my hormone addled brain won't be able to cope with all of the yummy sights!

Have a nice day all.  xxx


----------



## irishflower

Hello everyone, how are we all today?

I'm working from home today - was great to have a lie-in and just being able to work away without listening to a load of office nonsense when you're feeling particularly anti-social    Period also started this morning so will have a scan on Monday to check that down-regulation  has done what it's supposed to and then onto daily jegs for me!!!

Hope everyone has a lovely weekend x


----------



## LauraLLL

Phoned the clinic -- my ET is on Sunday. We have 5 lovely embryos that will hopefully go to blastocyst stage.

I'm having one put where it belongs on Sunday.

So... two days of not being PUPO!!!! 

Good luck to everyone xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## irishflower

Great news Laura - exciting !!!!


----------



## Feelinglucky

Well ladies.... I'm officially pupo!!!

Et was fine,really easy. Except the no peeing bit. Actual process is really quick and easy xx

Otd is 30/11 x


----------



## irishflower

Well done you FeelingLucky!

Able to keep a much closer eye on here than usual with working from home  -it's great


----------



## charlene666

oh ladies,i've been so lost today,my broadband joins my contract phone in being cut off so am only able to use an old dinosaur phone pay and go. well done feeling lucky! and i cant remember who else had great news today,but well done!


----------



## Ivfmamma

Im all down regulated ! Nurse today said I'd down regged beautifully  

I've just had my first stim injection at 4.30pm eeeekkkk  

When did all you ladies go back for stimulation scan? I'm back day 7 to check

Xxxx


----------



## star17

Charlene, I am really sorry - you don't need that right now.  Boo!  Hope your head is better and you are having a migrane free day.  

Irishflower - nice!  hope you enjoyed your day at home.  particularly good when it is a Friday!

Feeling lucky PUPO wicked!  So pleased for you.  

LauraLLL - very exciting.  I am in e same boat with 5 (fingers crossed still!) - with ET in the morning!  

ivfmamma - fab news.  did they weigh you in the end and were they suitably impressed?

how did everything go for everyone else?


----------



## star17

sorry, I didn't see your question ivfmamma - started on a Thurs and went in the following Tues for next scan and bloods.


----------



## Ivfmamma

I will reply properly tonight, just going to clean up & I've got 2 clients for tans & then i need to feed myself as I've been to busy to eat with the hospital all day! so ill do personals later xxx


----------



## Ivfmamma

Star - after all the commotion starving myself, they didnt even weigh me LOL she never mentioned it at all !!!! Good job I lost it all though as if they happened to suprise weigh me ever ill be ok, as it stands my BMI is 29.9 & I'm 2st 2lb (30lb) lighter since jan this year ! Whoop ! 


My side is aching a bit after menopur, not the injection site its round the side! Is that.ok? Xx


----------



## Feelinglucky

Ivfmamma - congrats on the perfect dr!

I went back after a week for the first scan xx


----------



## irishflower

Great IVFMamma!  I have my scan first thing Monday morning so hope I get the same news as you   !!


----------



## Ivfmamma

Ladies I can have a proper chat now lol I've been non stop all day, oh what a stress i had this morning! Got up at 6am got to the train station for 7am, got on the train & its was waiting ages, turns out there was a technical fault so had a 1 hour delay grrr  I burst out crying as I thought I'd miss my appointment, I got my mam to ring clinic out of hours as the normal line wasn't open & the nurse was lovely told my mam to let me know to get there when I could & they'll squeeze me in, anyway train got fixed & I got there 4 minutes late ! not bad going really   hope nothing like that happens again on clinic day  

I'm so pleased everything went well today, all the worrying I did  

First menopur jab was fine, my little old granny (retired nurse) is doing them, she did it & I never felt a thing (thank god) 

Irish - I had no symptoms of down reg & lost a few drops too, but it worked fine  everything will be good for you hun   xx 

Crimson -  how are you? xx 

Feeling lucky - congrats on being pupo xx 

Ladies who have been to see twilight! I'm going shopping with hubby in meadowhall in 2 weeks & seeing it then, love the films! Taylor lautner marry meeeeeeeee 

Ginger - Congrats on 11 snow babies  xx

Mross - how's 2 week wait hun? xx 

So sorry for anyone I've missed will pop back on later xx


----------



## chazzy333444

Hey ladies who's in for egg collection this Monday... .? I am and I'm bricking it!xxx


----------



## charlene666

hi ladies,quick message before i turn in for night, its exhausting typing on this old phone,spend best part of an hour typing a message then memory card pops out and erases everything! grr. quick round up,i'm ok,up and down today,no headache though today,phew! yay to all good news here today, hugs for any not so good,my thoughts are with u all.if i'm not round much then it's cos phone annoyed me so i put it on a long spin in washing machine! i'll pay my bill wednesday so be back online thursday hopefully at latest,definitely before my test day friday,and if i'm not here then good luck if you're having things done in next few days. yw


----------



## ttc79

chazzy 333444 - im in for ec on monday too ,  cant believe its actually happening


----------



## charlene666

morning ladies! this phone is driving me bonkers,but at least its a distraction! i've written lots of messages but memory card pops out and i lose internet and everything i wrote! grr! how is everyone today? i'm good, lactulose working so i'm not so weighed down now, in fact i prob could go swimming and not instantly drown! not that i can swim so u wouldn't catch me in a pool but u get my point! not feeling that miracle sign i think we all secretly wait for, not looking forward to test,in fact i'm dreading it. anyone else feel like that? as of friday i wont be in this thread anymore, depending on result i'll still be floating around. i'm sad,u r all so welcoming and friendly,i hope we stay in touch in other threads. have a good day people, sprinkling fairy dust everywhere for u all! x


----------



## EllasMummy

Another day closer ladies  day 5 of injections  looking forward to scan on Monday to actually see if it's all working  I'm nervous thou.... Anyone else at Darlington ? X


----------



## Victorialeanne

Hello everyone

Your all doing so well. The ladies having EC Monday you will be fine I had mine awake and it's was fine.

I am now officially PUPO with a top grade embryo on board and hopefully one to freeze. Just got to get through the next 18 days OTD is 3rd dec 

Good luck everyone through this rollacoaster x x x


----------



## charlene666

i'd rather be stuck on nemesis at alton towers for 2 weeks. you get impatient half way thru lol. good luck for ec's over next few days and well done to those just had one. x


----------



## ginger79

*LauraLLL *- good luck with ET tomorrow, you will soon be PUPO!

*Feelinglucky2012 and Victorialeanne* - congrats on joining the PUPO gang!

*Ivfmamma *- Woo hoo you are on your way!

*star17 *- is it ET this morning? Exciting!! x

*irishflower* - good luck with your scan Monday

*chazzy and ttc79* - good luck with EC Monday! Chazzy the procedure is nothing to worry about, really - it will all be over before you know it, here's hoping for some lovely eggs for you both xx

*charlene666 and other girls on the 2ww *- hope you're surviving ok! My OTD is next Sunday&#8230; I just want the next week to be over with but at the same time am really scared!

I can't seem to stop crying, so emotional at the moment. Had a really stressful day at work yesterday and couldn't seem to calm myself down - then got angry at myself for being stressed in case that has a negative impact on my little embie doing its thing - which made me even more stressed! Even had a quick cry in the office which was really embarrassing, although luckily only a few people were still there, one of whom was my boss who knows about the IVF so didn't think I was being a total crackpot!

Hoping to have a nice weekend though, we are going away for a night tonight for a change of scene. Seem to have picked up a killer sore throat though so feeling a bit sorry for myself this morning!


----------



## NicL

victorialeanne congrats on being pupo!
ginger i was the same at work yesterday. bubbling yesterday in the office.

afm we are going to blastocyst with our 5 so Monday transfer. Just so hoping we made the right choice. The embryologist seemed confident but always a risk they will all arrest. its going to be a tense  few days!


----------



## charlene666

ginger- lol this two week is so long,dont wanna ruin it by doin it early but if i get fed up thursday night i will as my date is friday.lol at ur work story but aww also,i'm so up and down i feel i'm being irrational and moody alot,crying then low again. had depression bad after all 3 losses so trying not to slip back into it,getting mad at myself for being annoyed-they dont warn u bout this bit when u start the 2ww! we'll think it silly in a week or so's time. ginger,if u notice any luggage of yours is heavier than usual,u may find me inside lol x NICL-well done on blasto! good luck hun


----------



## irishflower

Really feel for all of you currently on your 2ww   part of me wants to be that far ahead, but another part is terrified!


----------



## charlene666

irish flower- i wont lie its been a slow up n down week but you get put on a powerful hormone. i am alone all day to sit getting worked up,not doing myself any good but all my friends and family live miles away so cant go visiting.moved to new area 3 months ago,no one talks to anyone else here,so much for neighbourly love! it will depend on you,how you react to hormone but mostly you will cry for silly or no reason, i've got no one to talk to and other half being an idiot so i'm releasing it all here,not trying to scare anyone but if one person recognises my feelings when they are on 2ww and avoids it,then i know i've helped someone from feeling like this. my only advice to everyone about to go on 2ww is keep yourselves busy within reason-no sky dives or semi pro kick boxing lol. week after next i'll prob be saying how quick it went. each woman is different,i'm just not doing it so well


----------



## Ivfmamma

When your on stims what milk should you drink? I usually have skimmed as its low fat but been & bought whole milk today is that ok? 

What else do u reccomend, might try a hot water bottle an hour a night on belly, also the fish thing - is haddock from the chippy battered ok? lol I'm having a chippy tea tonight so getting haddock, anyone have any other tips? I want this to work! I'm only on 150 iu of menupor a day which is very low xx


----------



## Haley118

Hiya ladies, 

good luck to all having EC and ET  

I can test tomorrow and I am absolutely nervous about it, I am so scared that it's a bfn, I can't imagine that feeling if I see one line on the test   

The 2ww has been very difficult, had a couple of melt down's etc.  Being in limbo has been the hardest, it doesn't help when I keep thinking that AF is going to arrive and then I read that you can feel like that when pregnant and AF would be due today and then I learn that the pessaries (ultrogestan, vaginally) can stop bleeding so it's like you can't win either way.  I can't beleive I am nearly at the end of the 2ww, it's gone so slow and my mind has been all over the place during this time but I really just need to know the result now.   

sending loads of love and hugs to you all x


----------



## ginger79

*nicl * go embies go! you will be PUPO with a lovely blast (or 2? Not sure what you're planning?) before you know it! good luck for Monday and hope the wait is not too tense! They definitely wouldn't recommend it if there weren't some strong'uns there! x

*Irishflower* sorry, not intention to scare! Am also really happy to be at this stage! It's all just a bit new, crazy, emotional and real I suppose... lots of hopes built up from the last few years and loads of hormones pumping around 

*Charlene* thank god for this thread hey! Unless you are teeny tiny I'm guessing you didn't make it into my bag, haha! Take care x

*haley * oh my god, tomorrow! Really really hope it's a BFP for you, good luck good luck good luck!! xx

*ivfmamma * i didn't really change my diet, stayed with skimmed milk, just made sure had lots of fruit and water and a bit more conscious about protein and never skipped meals.. When my follies were growing a bit slow a hot water bottle seemed to help but could have been coincidence!


----------



## ginger79

*Haley * just seen your signature, you not waiting for OTD then? Don't think i am gonna test early, feel like that would make wait for OTD even harder in case result wrong?


----------



## charlene666

sorry not ivf but for 3rd year running i got the winner of paddy power gold cup-cheltenham! get in there girl! i got grand national too cos it was my daughters 4th birthday on grand national day and winner neptune collonges was number 4. woohoo! so happy,i didn't win from bookies but other half and i have 5 pound bet with each other for who we think will win! i rock! lol. am so doing lottery tonight! love to u all. x


----------



## chugabur1972

Haley118 said:


> Hiya ladies,
> 
> good luck to all having EC and ET
> 
> I can test tomorrow and I am absolutely nervous about it, I am so scared that it's a bfn, I can't imagine that feeling if I see one line on the test
> 
> The 2ww has been very difficult, had a couple of melt down's etc. Being in limbo has been the hardest, it doesn't help when I keep thinking that AF is going to arrive and then I read that you can feel like that when pregnant and AF would be due today and then I learn that the pessaries (ultrogestan, vaginally) can stop bleeding so it's like you can't win either way. I can't beleive I am nearly at the end of the 2ww, it's gone so slow and my mind has been all over the place during this time but I really just need to know the result now.
> 
> sending loads of love and hugs to you all x


Hello my OTD buddy,

So you are gonna bite the bullet and test early then? Oh wow good luck I'm sending you lots of  and will be  for you.

Just remember if it is a negative don't panic, the game is not over until OTD.

Good luck sweetie

Clare xx


----------



## charlene666

lol i dont think of u lot having real names, ivfmamma is ivfmamma, chugabur is chugabur lol i'm weird did i tell u that lol


----------



## irishflower

Don't worry ladies, you haven't scared me...just can't believe that's what's ahead of me in next few weeks (fingers crossed).

IVFmamma...eggs, chicken, nuts, seeds, beans and fish (fresh probably better as not deep fried but am sure the odd treat won't hurt   ) all full of protein. plus plenty of fresh fruit and veg and you can't go wrong!


----------



## charlene666

irish flower- i think you're at the exciting stage, enjoy it but ensure plenty of distraction for 2ww. i've been thinking,yes thats what that noise was,lol,but i dont know if anyone else on 2ww has a routine,mornings-moody, afternoons-tearful,evenings-extremely happy. so if i know my pattern i can improve it by walking in morning,soppy film in afternoon to bring it out and got my family at home in evening for distraction.i will get thru this week!


----------



## star17

Hello all!

Thanks for asking Ginger, I was indeed ET this morning!  So I am PUPO!  Bring on the next stage and massive fingers crossed!

Wierdly after ET, I felt pretty down.  It was odd because I had two blastocysts to transfer and 2 of the others might make it to freeze, but may not (find out tomorrow).  So I should be really excited.  But I didn't feel it.  The DR was pretty clinical and said our blastocysts were about average and made me feel like I was wasting my time.  Probably not helped by lack of sleep last night (nervous) or those damn pessaries giving me a blue mood.  Sorry to moan.

Can I ask a question of you all.  After the ET when the DR removed the speculum, I felt my insides contract massively.  stupid an, but that won't have caused the embryos to move or pop out?!  Do you know, just writing this I feel foolish, cause that can't be the case!  but I am still worried.  

Anyway......sorry moan over.....

Charlene - I don't think of us lot having real names either (although star would be quite cool!).  what soppy films would you suggest for the 2ww?

Ginger, Hayley, Chugabur, Charlene, Victorialeanne,  mross and everyone else on the 2ww -hang in there OTD not far now!  

Nicl, I had to make the same decision with 5 and I still had 5 on day 5!  although one is struggling and two are a little behind, there were two that we're clearly ahead.  So good decision and good luck!!

LauraLLL - good luck for tomorrow!

Chazzy and ttc - good luck for EC.  It is fine, well I would say that cause I remember nothing!  The sedation was great!

big hugs to everyone else. xxx


----------



## charlene666

star-glad it went well. i dont remember contracting muscles after but i had a dull ache for few hours. i've got a film with queen latifah called set it off. bout 4 female bank robbers,i always cry at end. or marley and me. hope u feel better soon,welcome to the 2ww. x


----------



## dumbwing07

Hey Ladies 

Hope you are all doing well!

*Star17 and VictoriaLeanne* - Congrats on being PUPO!

*Crimsonrose, Feelinglucky and charlene666* - how are you?

So ive had a good weekend so far, been shopping for maternity and baby clothes with my friend who is having a baby boy. Was really nice and we talked about babies and IVF all day lol Was really nice to speak about it with someone who is bothered about what im going through!
Nurse told me on thurs after my scan that i was to stay on the same dose of Oestrogen until next scan (thurs)
and it 'should be fine' well should be fine isnt good enough for me so im taking 10mg instead of 8mg this week.
Cant do me any harm and i cant risk going back on thurs and her saying oh its not good enough, i mean ive only got 1mm to go but how do i know whats going on in there!
My boobs are killing me and my emotions are all over the place but hey ho what can i do. Im staying on this PMA streak as its making me feel better. I will be pregnant before xmas, im determind lol 

Sending love prayers and baby dust along with a fat dose of positivity and luck to all of you!


----------



## star17

dumbwing, I like your PMA, I need some of that.  Good luck for the next scan!


----------



## dumbwing07

thanks star17, im trying to keep it up hun, felt like shiz for months and im sick to teeth of it


----------



## Haley118

Hiya, yes, testing early, I know I shouldn't but it says that hcg will be detectable at day 11 and tomorrow will be day 12, I just can't help it  

xxxx


----------



## Ivfmamma

2 weeks ago when i down regulated I broke out in spots round my mouth / chin, (drop in hormones) I never get spots & they are driving me mad! anyway today they look worse! so I bought some facial wash to get rid of spots as cleansing & moisterising everyday has done zilch! 

Just washed my face with wash in bath & I've had a reaction, my face is on fire & its BEETROOT RED!! OMG 

its only a mild johnsons face wash & I've had it loads of times before with no problems, so I think its the ivf drugs I'm on making my skin sensitive! (that sounds ridiculous!) But what other reason is it? 

I've taken paracetamol god knows why! as like its going to do anything lol (hubby looked on box to see if it would help, so I said to him look to see if it says cures allergic reaction to face wash.... So he looked Lmao!) I'm bathing my face every few minutes in cold flannels! Hope the red goes away I look a joke  

Oh dear LOL 

Good news - day 2 of stims done today xxxxxxx


----------



## Ivfmamma

Haley don't blame you for testing hun,.good luck xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx each kiss for good luck lol xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## charlene666

good luck haley. aww ivfmamma i hope your ok. evening everyone else


----------



## charlene666

haley- you said bout hormone being detected from day 11,is that from transfer or collection-sorry to ask the obvious. x


----------



## chugabur1972

Hayley I don't blame you for testing early.  You're 2 days ahead of me even though we both have the same OTD.......I'd forgotten that.

Good luck sweetie will be keeping everything crossed for you      

Good evening to all you fantastic ladies hope you are all keeping well.

I'm gonna go watch X Factor now......catch up with you all later xx

Charlene - are you 3 or 5 day transfer hun?


----------



## charlene666

5


----------



## chugabur1972

Charlene,

Saw this on the web thought you might be interested (this is from ET not EC)

5-Day Transfer 
Day Five Implantation is complete, cells that will eventually become the placenta and fetus have begun to develop
Day Six Human chorionic gonadotropin (hCG) starts to enter the blood stream
Day Seven Fetal development continues and hCG continues to be secreted
Day Eight Fetal development continues and hCG continues to be secreted
Day Nine Levels of hCG are now high enough to detect a pregnancy 

Do you think you may be tempted to test early? xx


----------



## charlene666

i eat my words bout x factor boy band,i love them! thanks for the info hun, i'd want to test early but i really dont, just in case there isn't enough hormone to be detected until actual test date


----------



## chugabur1972

I'm the same as you Charlene....I am desperate to test early and find out but I'm so scared of a negative result so for now I'm quite happy in my PUPO bubble xx


----------



## charlene666

i feel the same,i'm too scared,but i'm getting a twinging on top left of womb. most women would be excited,i'm worried that i got wrong side when i said my half tube on right! always gotta be worrying! i'm not coping with the wait either but fear a negative result more. my test date is friday,is yours,cant remember if u said,oh goodness my short term memory has gone!


----------



## Feelinglucky

Oh ladies i wonder if ill make it to day 14 without testing!

I doubt it very much, but ive decided that im not buying a test yet, just incase i get tempted really early on!

God its horrible not knowing whats happening inside u... Am i supposed to b happy/scared/excited??!


----------



## chugabur1972

I agree with you....it's horrible not knowing whats going on inside.  

My OTD is Wed 21st.......I just don't feel anything and I don't know if that's "normal"

I just keep crying, feel tired and I'm really constipated (sorry tmi) probably from the progesterone  

The things us girls are willing to do for a little miracle  

 to everyone xx


----------



## Feelinglucky

Dont worry chugabar those progesterone are giving me really painful trapped wind  

Do we have to use them? Id feel fine if i wasnt soooo bloated!x


----------



## Ivfmamma

Feeling lucky your otd is my sisters birthday - it will be a lucky day for you xx 

Night ladies xx


----------



## Ivfmamma

Charlene each time you post a little mobile icon appears next to your name, LOL I keep visioning your memory card popping out everytime I see it   x x


----------



## charlene666

hey girls, ivfmamma,you crack me up! chugabur i've been constipated too,i've taken lactulose and its helped alot. pregnancy approved i feel nothing either but this evening i've felt tight in my tummy and had the odd twinge on left of womb,think possibly wind,but on several occasions its been in exactly same spot. right my girls this is goodbye for a few nights,my credit has run out and got no cash til wednesday so i'll be back then. good luck to those having et,ec,scans,appointment etc the next few days sorry i cant be here for u but wont take me long to catch up. i'll be thinking of u all,and will try to get back sooner. i'll miss u funny,supportive,caring,brilliant folk. take care.like arnie i'll be back!


----------



## NicL

hi ladies 

so had a great big post written earlier then phone went loopo and lost it so ill try and remember.

star glad to hear transfer went well then. So you had two blasts put back? my clinic are still saying just one at blast. My 35 birthday Monday so i hit the magic number for double transfer. What did your clinic advise. Bah humbug to your Dr. How dare he make you feel like that! Makes me mad! You have 2 beautiful blasts on board now and you have every right to be excited.

ginger - thanks for the confidence boost. 

charlene - sorry you have been down. It is very hard when you don't have family and friends nearby My family live 200 miles away and its bed hard as my mum is recovering from cancer and has got quite bad depression at the moment. I tell my mum everything but at the moment she just isn't cake to deal with other peoples lives. Its really difficult seeing her like this and there is nothing i can do to fix it.

so two more sleeps til ill hopefully be PUPO. Come on little embies please keep going

night night ladies x


----------



## star17

Nicl - I had two put back in as I am 35 the clinic had said that that was usual.  However the doctor today said that he would only put back 1 in a 35 year old if it was top quality.  however as mine were only 'about average', I may as well have two - so I did!!  To be honest, I didn't really know what to say (and felt pretty down today), but it could equally be the cyclogest side effects as my DH said the Doctor was just being factual.  grrrrrrr...........trying to feel more positive.....!!

Am thinking of your embies jigging away in the lab!  

night night all x


----------



## Haley118

Hiya, just to let you know that it's a BFN for us   x


----------



## ginger79

Oh no Haley, so sorry to hear that. Worth re-testing on Wed though in case late implantation, I have read about people getting false BFNs... keeping everything crossed for you xx


----------



## Feelinglucky

Haley - test again in a few days, ive read loads about people testing 2 early.   good luck xxx

Ivfmamma - i hope your sisters birthday is a lucky day for me, my best friend was due that date two years ago, which is odd!

Star & nicl - my doc had planned on putting two back from the start, i'm 28. Everywhere seems different. They put three if your over 40!!

Charlene - see u wednesday. 

Hope your all having a lovely weekend


----------



## Haley118

OMG, OMG, Just done a clear blue as the other one was a cheap one and it;s come up pregnant (the digital one), can the vaginal pessaries cause this to happen, I doubt they contain HCG.  I am hyperventilating, I can't believe it xx


----------



## Martha Moo

Haley118 said:


> OMG, OMG, Just done a clear blue as the other one was a cheap one and it;s come up pregnant (the digital one), can the vaginal pessaries cause this to happen, I doubt they contain HCG. I am hyperventilating, I can't believe it xx


Hi Haley118

Congratulations, often the cheap hpt tests are not very reliable for testing so early, but the clearblue are reliable congrats hun, the pessaries wont contain anything to give a false result only the trigger (late night jab) and that is normally out of your system by 10 days and never any later than 14 days

Wonderful news honey
Donna


----------



## EllasMummy

Omg omg omg congrats haley  I'm esstatic for you x 

Today I'm on day 6 of gonal f and honestly I feel like I'm going to burst is this normal?

When I cough it hurts but like I need a wee but I know I don't need a wee....

First scan tomoro morning x

STAR- not long now hunni x

CHARLENE- hormones lol.... To be honest thou I can see why that would put a downer on your day it's nice to hear that but I guess hubby is right he was just being abit to straight forward in his description x


----------



## chocolate button82

Congratulations Haley made up for u bet ur ecstatic xx


----------



## NicL

oh Haley that's amazing news and a lesson for us all - no scrimping on cheapo pregnancy tests! I've heard lots of girls say if testing early just use the decent brands as they are more sensitive. And what an advert for what we keep saying to ourselves - it only takes one! Enjoy this feeling Haley and hope all goes really well x


----------



## irishflower

Great news Haley...amazing!


----------



## chugabur1972

Oh Hayley my OTD buddy I'm SO SO SO happy for you.  What a difference 2 hours and a little more money can make  

Congratulations to you  

Love
Clare xx


----------



## chocolate button82

Well ladies I'm officially PUPO 1 top quality embryo transferred 
OTD date is 29th November xxx


----------



## star17

Woohoo what great day Hayley!  Fab fab news - over the moon for you.

Chocolate button - congrats!  Glad ET went well - roll on the 29th!

Ellasmummy - thank you!  I didn't do gonal F, but empire and I felt very full a lot and had twinges or pain when I moved (particularly towards the end).  I would mention this to your nurse tomorrow - when you have you first scan - good luck!!!  

Charlene - I know you are not on here until Wed - but sending you happy vibes - hello and hope you are enjoying your romcoms and not stressing too much!

Well I am much happier today - sorry for moaning yesterday.  I am enjoying being PUPO with my feet up in the lounge!

Have a lovely day all. xxx


----------



## Ivfmamma

Haley your pregnant don't stress!!  

Cheap ones are ****e! I bought cheap ovulation tests once & they said I was ovulating for a full 3 weeks lol    

Congrats xxxxx


----------



## dumbwing07

Congrats Haley that's amazing so happy for you!

You too chocolate button congrats on being pupo xxx


----------



## Ivfmamma

Dumbwing good luck for next week, hope linings thick enough for you this time   x


----------



## Haley118

Aw ladies, thank you so much for your message, I am overwhelmed, thanks for your kind and lovely words. 

We told both our mum's today, what an amazing feeling that was to watch their reaction, it really was the best thing ever - apart from finding out ourselves of course.  We are leaving it as just telling mum's for the time being, would like a first scan before I start telling others.  

Just to let you know about some of the feelings I was getting etc as when I started out on this journey, I was so curious to hear about other people's stories. 

I was absolutely convinced the result would be a BFN cos I wasn't feeling much at all until the last few days.  All along whilst being pupo, I had mild AF symptoms mainly the twinges in the tummy.  Over the last few days, I felt very tired, sometimes felt slightly hung over, which is impossible and I noticed that my wee was a bright yellow colour, like vitamin wee.  Bloated and constipated, of course, this can be the pessaries and it's confusing to know what is what at times. 

Thanks to you all and I wish you all the best and sending loads of   x


----------



## NicL

hello ladies

star glad you are feeling better today my dear and enjoying being pupo. Can you believe you are there?!

hayley bet it was amazing telling the mums. I so want to be cake to tell my mum as hoping a bit of good news night pull her a little out of her depression and give her something to bio for. 

ivfmamma i did those cheap ov tests once. They are rubbish. Every night stood in the bathroom with dh trying to work out if test line is darker op lighter than the control line. It was so stressful I've never bothered again! 

chocolatebutton enjoy being pupo! glad it went well today. I'll hopefully be joining you tomorrow x


----------



## star17

Thanks nicl.  good luck for tomorrow!  You are right, I can't quite believe I am there, feels quite a relief to be honest!  Hope your embies have been having a fun old time!


----------



## dumbwing07

Thanks Ivfmamma, i hope so too!

Hope all you ladies are doing well today, really cba to go back to work tomorrow but gotta i suppose. 
Just feeling normal at the mo, counting down the days till thursday when im back at the clinic for the dreaded scan. DP is totally positive about the whole thing and its really rubbing off on me. Im just pre-occupying myself getting ready for xmas, all the presents are bought and wrapped and ive done all my xmas cards!
Trying to get the dog a kennel so he can stay outside, hes a siberian husky and loves the outdoors so thats occupying us too!

Good luck to all you ladies pupo and awaiting scans, ec and et my fingers are crossed for you all


----------



## LauraLLL

I had my ET this morning - 

We have a Double A Grade 3 on board!!!! Double A!!! Can't believe it! We also have five frozen blastocysts and one still developing which may be suitable for freezing over the next couple of days!!!

It was a big shock cos on Friday they told us we had 5 embryos but we actually have 7!!!

Our official test date is Tuesday 27th.

Good luck to everyone, whatever stage you're at xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## chugabur1972

Haley118 said:


> Aw ladies, thank you so much for your message, I am overwhelmed, thanks for your kind and lovely words.
> 
> We told both our mum's today, what an amazing feeling that was to watch their reaction, it really was the best thing ever - apart from finding out ourselves of course. We are leaving it as just telling mum's for the time being, would like a first scan before I start telling others.
> 
> Just to let you know about some of the feelings I was getting etc as when I started out on this journey, I was so curious to hear about other people's stories.
> 
> I was absolutely convinced the result would be a BFN cos I wasn't feeling much at all until the last few days. All along whilst being pupo, I had mild AF symptoms mainly the twinges in the tummy. Over the last few days, I felt very tired, sometimes felt slightly hung over, which is impossible and I noticed that my wee was a bright yellow colour, like vitamin wee. Bloated and constipated, of course, this can be the pessaries and it's confusing to know what is what at times.
> 
> Thanks to you all and I wish you all the best and sending loads of  x


Thanks for letting us know about the feelings you have been getting. It's always nice to hear about other ladies experiences. Can I please ask if your boobs were still feeling sore? I've been having the same symptoms as you over the last few days and I'm two days behind you. But my boobs are not as sore as they have been and because of that one symptom I'm now losing all hope.  They are still heavy but not as sensitive 

Congratulations again hun. I'm so happy for you


----------



## dumbwing07

Congrats on being PUPO *LauraLLL*!!


----------



## LauraLLL

Thanks, Dumbwing xxxx


----------



## Haley118

*chugabar* - yes, the same, my boobs were more sore than what they have been over the last few days. Sending you loads of 

I will be looking out for you on test day   xxx


----------



## hamilton74

*chugabur*-
my cycle buddy, Funnily enough watching tv this evening I was aware that this is one of the first evenings in a while I haven't had to whip off my bra due to discomfort. Was that concerned I had to have a grope just to make sure,  still a little tender but nowhere near as bad as before. Sending us all mad this 2ww. Hope you are ok though - not long now     . xxx


----------



## ginger79

*Haley *- WOO HOO!!! I was so, so pleased to see your later post, congratulations! Wow, that must have been a serious rollercoaster of emotions this morning! xx

*Chugabur *- hope you are doing ok, not long to go now - really hope you get your BFP xx

*star17 *- glad you're feeling better today 

*chocolate button82* - congrats on being PUPO! How are you feeling?

*LauraLLL *- wow, double A, sounds amazing! And lots of frosties - you must be really happy! Congrats and good luck for your 2ww.

*NicL *- good luck for ET tomorrow, looking forward to seeing you PUPO!

*EllasMummy* - good luck for your scan tomorrow

Hello to *Ivfmamma, dumbwing07, Charlene, Victorialeanne, mross, Chazzy, ttc, Hamilton* and anyone I've missed (sorry!) - love to you all xx

AFM - We had a lovely night away, was good to have a change of scene and be tourists in the countryside. Been feeling rotten since yesterday morning though with a heavy cold - although I've just perked up as my husband was looking online and thinks it could be due to implantation meaning that my immune system is down&#8230; Trying not to get my hopes up too much, but at least it makes the snot and sneezing easier to deal with!


----------



## Feelinglucky

Congratulations lauralll  

Chugabur - i didnt have sore boobs at all when i had dd x


----------



## chugabur1972

Thanks Hayley.  Think I will probably be testing a minute past midnight  

Hamilton - How are you keeping?  My OH keeps looking at me out the corner of his eye cos I keep groping my boobs too.  I feel a little better now knowing I'm not the only   one  

Good luck for test day.  Not long now  

Ginger - glad you had a lovely weekend away and hope you feel better soon   I'm starting to feel like I'm getting a cold and keep burning up.  Thank you for your comment about it being possibly due to implantation.  Blimey I'm grabbing onto every little hope  

Feelinglucky - Thank you.  You have made me feel much better. 

Take care ladies


----------



## chocolate button82

LauraLLL- hey my little cycle buddy made up for u lets hope we both get our bfps xxx
Ginger- thanks Hun I feel fine no different really tryin to stay positive now jst hopin my limitless pea sticks wen it's finished floating about hehe hope ur ok xxx


----------



## higham8

hi all im new to all this but i needed to talk to ladys who are going through same thing as me, ive had all my injections and the ec and et just got to do the    

i had my tubes tied in 1998 and had them reversed in 2011 but only 1 was done and not managed, did all the test ov kits nothing tryed clomid for 6 months because i stopped ov, then we decided go for ivf sep 12 so crossing our fingers now.

congrats to the girls who have got bfp so happy for you and good luck to you all


----------



## irishflower

Morning ladies.  Well scan and bloods done first thing this morning and it looks as if I'm good to go with stimms starting tomorrow!  I'm with a Glasgow clinic but all the tests, scans etc. are done here in Belfast at a satellite clinic so the results are being sent there this morning and I'll hear back this afternoon.  

Horrible night's sleep last night though, lots of nightmares and kept waking up feeling very depressed - must be the drugs!

Have a good week all x


----------



## Haley118

*higham8* - I am now nearing the end of the 2ww - phew, it's been a long slog as I am such an impatient person, my test date is Wednesday and I tested early, too early and got a BFN, did another test yesterday and got a BFP x 3.

I still can't believe it and it hasn't really sunk in yet, I have had the 2 weeks off work cos I really needed the break and have a stressful job so have had a lovely chill time.

I was in a lot of discomfort after ET and all the way throughout the 2ww and even up to today I feel like AF is going to arrive, it's quite confusing feelings really.

All the best with the 2ww and sending loads of  x


----------



## higham8

haley 118  aww congrats on your good news so happy for you, im abit like that impatient but im going to try and wait till my td, but proberly test early knowing me, i took time off work also but wishing i didnt now cos going to be a long wait, need to find something keep my mind of it.

i feel alright today but i did have some discomfort on both sides that might of been from my overies when i had ec i hope, but since started the drugs my breast have been a bit tender is this normal.

hope there is more off us getting a bfp


----------



## Haley118

Thank you huni.  I know what you mean about finding something to take your mind off things.  The frustrating thing for me was I couldn't go around with the hoover etc.  I don't mind the mornings cos the telly is ok, it's the afternoon that's a killer for me.  I am back Thursday, so not too much longer. 

I was the same with the discomfort hun, it never went following EC to be honest, it lasted the first week of the 2ww, that's for sure and yes tender breasts too, think it's all the hormones we have had to endure. 

My fingers are well and truly crossed to all you in the 2ww and at all other stages, sending loads of love and sticky dust x


----------



## EllasMummy

Sat in the clinic awaiting my scan for follies gosh I'm so nervous ;( x


----------



## NicL

ellasmummy - sure you'll be fine but its very nerve wracking isn't it! good luck and let us know how you get on.

higham8 - welcome.  I have the same OTD date as you so we can symptom spot together. Thinkfeeling lucy is the same too.

irishflower - yay! One step closer. It'll fly by and next thing you'll be PUPO.

LauraLLL  congrats on being PUPO. Wow that must have been a shock to find out you have two more embies than the'd told you. How bizarre! Good though.

so yes ladies - am now in the PUPO group! Its such a wierd feeling. Had 1 early blast transfered - not sure how good - they didnt say but do you know what i think id rather not know and just know that I have a beautful embie inside me where it should be long. They all seem to be being a little lasy in developing so that cant tell us yet whether we wil lhave any to freeze. Fingers crossed.

Not sure what to do with myself now though. have the whole day off and it is so wierd!

hope everyone else is well. 

xxx


----------



## Buffy25

Hello everyone. My name is Carolyn and it's my first time using a forum, so I'm a little nervous.

I've just finished my first IVF cycle and am now well into my 2ww, which has been just excruciating. I'm not the most patient person so it has been extra unbearable. I tested early this morning but it was BFN, I've had period like pains and slight spotting so I'm not holding out much hope of a BFP on Thursday (OTD), but you never know  Second guessing all my symptoms is driving me mad though! Hoping to find some friends in the same situation, so would love to chat and share experiences x


----------



## EllasMummy

That's my scan done. In not going to make it too Monday. I've had a really good response I've 10 follicles and 4 of them are already at 16mm and other 5 are 13-14mm and 1 size 10mm Egg collection happens when they are 18mm so it looks like its going to be Friday  she said theirs no way I can go to Monday... X

This might not seam like huge numbers but I'm on ivf lift so only 5 days off stimming no down reg and only drug I've taken is 150 gonal f for 6 days..... Starting the other one that stops me ovulating tonight and back for a scan on Wednesday. 

OMGOMGOMG it's actually happening I had convinced myself it wasn't going to work... 

Hope everyone's doing great.... X


----------



## NicL

hi buffy25 i am just starting 2ww - had transfer this morning and already driving myself crazy! Do wait until thurs to test as you can get false readings if you test early. Period like pains are very common side affect for people who get a BFP so you're still in the game!

Ellasmummy - that's is a good number - too many and the quality can go down (unless you are wonder woman like Ginger who has a whole football team of frosties!). How exciting for EC on Friday!

I am going to make myself move now as have been sat at the laptop and googling and worrying and its not doing me any good so i am going to go and by myself a birthday lunch and eat cake and try to stop stressing about the little bean inside me 

xx


----------



## WannabMum39

Hi there all, I have been voyeristic as I havent been brave enough to sound my voice. We are doing our 1st round of IVF (ICSI) and I have been down-regged (0.5 suprecur) for 7 days and stimmed (gonal F 375 and suprecur 0.3) for 7 days to within an inch of my self (stomach is so bloaty cannot wear fave jeans anymore and have resorted to leggins and dresses) 

Today went for scan at doc's and have been told to trigger tomorrow night at 10pm and going in for ER Wednesday morning!!! Possibly looking at having ET Fri, Sat or Monday (depending)!!!!!

I am so excited to have got this far, having had x3 IUI +1 Myomectomy (fibroid removal open surgery) over the past 18 months!

Right side had follies at the following sizes; 23 (x2), 20 (x2), 19 (x1), 18 (x1), 15 (x2), 14.

Left hand had follies at the following sizes; 19 (x2), 17 (x2), 12 (x3), 10.

So excited and scared at the same time.....brilliant reading your results, fills me with hope....


----------



## ttc79

hi ladies , well had ec this morning , all went well. We got 15 eggs but any embies will be frozen with a FET in approx 6 weeks . Still get phone call tomorrow morning with regards to how many fertilised but risk of ohss is too high that all will be frozen . all the best to everyone on ec or et today xx hope all you pupo ladies taking it easy and anyone still stimming it no be long xx


----------



## Feelinglucky

Hello ladies,

*nicl and higham* I'm going to drive u both mad through this two weeks  
Glad were all the same day though xx

*ttc* congrats on all those eggs, and good luck with the fet xx

*ellasmummy* all the best for ec  x

*buffy* early testing is naughty!!  x 

*irishflower* enjoy stimming xx

Afm i'm already fed up of the 2ww, nearly bought a pregnancy test earlier ready for otd, but i know id b a naughty girl and use it sooner! I'm still so bloated, it hurts when i walk etc  really annoying me now, so uncomfortable x


----------



## NicL

my clinic gave me a test how tempting will that be. ginna drive me mental! 

as luck would have it we go away on my otd so if is a bfn i will at least be able to deal with it away from work and go out and get drunk! 

told my dh about the two weeks no sex. anyone else been told that? 

wannabmum welcome nothing to be afraid of we are all lovely here and any question welcome. op if you just want to rant celebrate op just chat its all cool. Good set of results so far you are doing amazing getting to this point. good luck x

how's everyone else?


----------



## star17

Welcome Higham8 - I have also just started my 2ww!  Very difficult not to stress at every feeling (or lack of!)

Irishflower - good news!  Next stage here you go!

Hayley - I am not feeling much today!  That is slightly concerning to me as I was expecting something!  I guess you just can't second guess the symptoms - but did you have any days were you felt pretty normal?

Nicl - congrats on being PUPO!!!!  So exciting.  Fingers crossed to all of us.

Carolyn - welcome and good luck for Thursday!

Ellasmummy - nice!  That is some good growth going on there!  

Wannabmum - welcome and good luck!

ttc79 - congrats on such a good EC!  Good luck with FET.

Feeling lucky - stay strong!  Remind me when you had ET.  I am feeling OK today - I wonder if being bloated is actually a good sign!

Everyone in the 2ww - stay strong and resist the call of the test!!!!


----------



## mross

Hi girlies,

Im afraid ive been under the duvet with a killer for migrain for 3 days but thank god its finally lifting and i can allow myself to have a shower and get on the laptop.  Part of me thinks its my period coming, another thinks its progesterone and another thinks its a baby!  This 2ww is torture. I stupidly tested earlier in the weekend and got a BFN at 4dp5dt and 5dp5dt but i think thats normal, i really let it get to me and now im starting to finaly think positively and wonder if it will be a BFP on Monday (OTD).  My (.)(.) still very full and way bigger than usual, had a very bad cramp sat morning that woke me up and i nearly screamed the house down but now its all settled.  I dont feel like AF coming which is a good think right??

So as ive been hiding all weekend ive missed out on loads so just caught up with everything and CONGRATS to so many girls!  Lots of eggs being retrieved, a BFP (Haley!!!!!!!!!!!) and NicL just had transfer well done honey!!!!!!!! Loads and loads more going on but cant do personals yet too migrainy still!  This 2 ww is a bugger!!!!!!!!!  I thought id be fine but I just want to have little one in there.

Lots of love xxxxxx


----------



## chazzy333444

ttc79 I had my egg collection today as well and I am in the same boat as you, mine have got to be frozen due to ohss, I'm gutted but I know it's for the best as I don't want to be in hospital! I'm at home relaxing on the sofa now.... How are you doing?

Hope the other ladies egg collections went well. 

Hi to everyone else xxxxx


----------



## star17

mross welcome back - I was a bit worried about you as you hadn't been on - glad your migraine is getting better and I hope that everything you are feeling is down to a baby on board!!  Welcome back!


----------



## Haley118

star17 - I certainly did have days where I felt normal and that nothing was happening but kind of had a very mild AF on her way feeling most of the time but defo had days of no symptoms whatsoever. 
Sending loads of  for your 2ww, it's like being in limbo constantly, one day positive, the next day negative for me, I was terrible. I was convinced it would be a BFN to be honest. I tried to be very positive but I think I was being realistic, that's just me though. Good luck hun.

*mross* - lovely to have you back, hope you are feeling much better soon. 
I did the same thing, testing early, I expected to see a faint line and there was nothing, it sent me spiralling into negativity and regretted doing it to be honest but that's a memory now for me and it will be for you too soon.

Sending love to you all x


----------



## Ivfmamma

right call me ridiculous ladies! lol but im panicking about something.................... im having a horrible vision that it will come to my hcg trigger shot (gonasi) & it will break or go everywere & i wont be able to mature my eggs. i know this is really stupid but ive been thinking it everyday! what will i do?? hope to god nothing happens but thinking this everyday has made me stupidly paranoid!!! 

ill be back later on when ive had a bath   p.s - day 4 of stims done!

how many scans during stims did you all have?? ive got one of day 7, anymore after that? xx

also was anyone else on 150iu of menopur?? thats all im on a day & im worrying ill hardly have any follies? 

xx


----------



## Feelinglucky

Star - mine was last fri, ive been like this since ec last wednesday. 

I also feel really sick since yesterday  
Think it must b the progesterone.

Ivfmamma - youll b fine with the trigger injection. I had a scan day 7 and then one more x


----------



## star17

feelinglucky - I had EC two days before you (not much!) - but I have noticed a real decrease in bloating over the last two days!  I hope you do too.

Hayley - thank you!  Makes me feel better!

Ivfmamma - I was on 112.5 menopur and had a good number of eggs and follicles. (12 eggs)


----------



## Haley118

*ivfmamma* - I can honestly say you are worrying for nothing but I understand your anxiety. I had ovitrille (trigger shot), the meds and needle all built in to like a pen looking type thing, is yours the same?

If you have been doing all the other injections, you have had plenty of practice and the trigger shot will be a walk in the park for you, honestly.

I had a 7 day scan and then 1 more a few days later.

All the best xxx


----------



## NicL

*ivfmamma* i thought i would mess mine up as i had done with one of my stim drugs and i had to do my trigger in the middle of the night as well, but it is the easiest drug of them all. There will be time before you do it to get the nurse to go through it again. You'll do fine.

Star - how you getting on today? I kind of feel a bit like you did yesterday. i thought id be more excited but they weren't really all that enthusiastic about the quality. They didn't say it as bad but up until today they have been saying they are doing really well. I am worrying myself now as it was only an early blast so they couldn't grade it and worried that they are growing too slowly. Need to get me some PMA!

mross poor you! You've really suffered with all this you poor thing. Take care and look after yourself x


----------



## mross

Hi girls,

Star - thanks honey - im missed my girlies - luvving catching up with all the goss!

Haley - Ooooh - what day did you test that was too early, was it similar to mine, thats given me some well needed hope lol!  Missed you girls too!

NicL - aww thanks doll, im fine.  I can handle anything if it wasnt for bloody migrains!  But at least I learnt after all these years that they seem to be triggered by hormones so thats got to be a good thing!!!

IVFmama - heehee, you will be FINE!  You wont smash it i promise.  I freaked out as well becuase I thought i was going to mess the while thing up but just really really read the leaflet and then get a feel for the pen, it will be FINE i promise.  I only had stimming scan booked for day 10, and as you know when i went in i hadnt responded well to the drugs, but look what happened, i went back to days later and i was all good to go, so I understand your worries but even if worst case scenario like me, its fine becuase its resolvable.  xx

Feelinglucky - hun I had very very big bloating (and im only wee so it looked odd!) and it lasted right up until this weekend and now it seems to have gone down, its quite normal i think i posted about it at one stage - just so long as your still going for a wee wee and drink loads and loads xx

Well done Chazzy and TTC79 on your ECs.  You both need lots of rest tonight and tomorrow - dont rush back in to anything, take your time to let your bodies heal and chill xx

ANyone ive missed sending you all xxx


----------



## dumbwing07

Hey Ladies

Just in from work, nice to see we have some new ladies on here! Welcome.

Mross - nice to hear from you hun, hope you start feeling better!

Chazzy333444- congrats on the EC!

TTC- congrats on your EC hunni! Hope all of those eggs turn into lovely embies 

Im getting abit bored of this waiting game now, ive been super positive last couple of days but its starting to get to the point where its a pain in the **** to smile at people! Lots of pregnant ladies waddling round at work so maybe isnt helping and DP has a cold and is terrible when he's ill. I just want thursday to be out of the way so i can move on with the process. Feel like all you ladies are soo far ahead of me, my ET seems like a lifetime away, and my lovely embies have been waiting since august . Hope all you ladies are feeling good and good luck to you all.

Oh well onwards and upwards. Lots of prayers and baby dust to you all as usual


----------



## ginger79

*mross* - it's nice to see you back on here, I've been wondering how you were doing. Hope you're feeling completely better soon 

*Chugabur *- how are you doing? Have you resisted the temptation to test?

*chocolate button, Feelinglucky* and all the other 2ww girls - hope you're coping and feeling ok&#8230; what a weird limbo land this is!

*higham *- welcome and good luck with your 2ww! Totally normal to have sore boobs (although not everyone does) - mine have been really sensitive.

*star17 *- I've definitely had some days where I've felt nothing or very little - then others where I seem to have "symptoms" coming out of my ears! I wouldn't worry at all I think everyone is totally different anyway so there's no way that you should or shouldn't be feeling... but it drives you mad doesn't it! Especially as there's no clear answer about what any of the symptoms mean - most things could be good or bad signs or just pure coincidence&#8230;. Grrrr!

*Buffy25 *- welcome! I'd never used a forum before this either, but I've found it really helpful, don't know what I'd have done without it - as although some people like my mum and best mate know about the IVF neither of them have been through it themselves&#8230; it's so good to talk to people who understand the whole process and I feel like we have a real support network on here. I'm a bit behind you - OTD is Sunday. I'm too scared to test early. Know exactly what you mean about going mad second guessing symptoms! You can get period like pains and spotting when you are pregnant too so I wouldn't worry about that - really hope you get your BFP on Thursday&#8230; good luck! x

*NicL* - congrats on being PUPO! Is it your birthday today? Happy birthday if so!  Hope you have the best birthday gift ever, come on little embie do your thing! x

Also - my clinic said it's fine to have sex in the 2ww - although to be fair these pessaries hardly put you in the mood! Add to that the fact I'm feeling really ill and snotty I'm not sure we'll end up doing it even with the clinic's blessing 

*irishflower* - woohoo, exciting! Good luck with your stimms. Hope you get a better sleep tonight too x

*EllasMummy* - nice one follies, good work - it's definitely happening alright! You'll be through EC and ET before you know it!

*WannabMum39* - welcome - good luck with your trigger tomorrow and enjoy your drug-free day!

*ttc79 *- well done, lots of eggs! Good luck for your call tomorrow, hope you get some lovely frosties for your FET x

*chazzy *- same goes to you too, good luck and hope you're enjoying relaxing today x

*Ivfmamma* - you will be absolutely fine with your trigger, try not to stress too much (easier said than done I know!). I had the same as Haley (ovitrelle), what have you got, is it a pen-style one too? I had 5 scans altogether while stimming but that's because they were monitoring me really closely because of my PCOS.

*dumbwing07* - hang in there, it will be your turn soon! Roll on Thursday and let's hope your DP gets better soon too 

AFM I'm 5dp 5dt... Took the day off sick today which I never do normally but I'm still feeling rubbish with this cold and am putting myself first for once!

I've realised I've got 5 tests in the house&#8230; not sure if that's good or bad! So far I'm resisting the urge - think I will stay in my PUPO bubble until OTD.

xxxx


----------



## Ivfmamma

Awww ladies I havent got a pen, mines like menupor, draw it up etc.. (ps I don't do my jabs my nana does) I can't bare the responsibility of them going wrong so I won't be involved lol xx


----------



## ginger79

ivfmamma will your nana be able to do your trigger too?  sounds like she's a pro, how nice to have your own personal nurse


----------



## Ivfmamma

Mross what dose of menopur were you on?.xxx 

Thanks for the reassurance star, do you mind me asking how many days you stimmed on 112.5iu menopur for ? xx


----------



## Ivfmamma

Ginger - yep she's triggering for me too, bless her, she was a nurse for 35 years so she's good at jabs, I just have to show her how its mixed & she does the rest xx


----------



## star17

ivfmamma - of course I don't mind you asking!  I took it for 9 days with the trigger on the 10th day.  If I need to do this again, can I borrow your nana?!

ginger - thank you.  I really appreciate the reassurance as I was worrying today that I was feeling nothing and therefore it was game over!  thank you all for your insights.

nicl - I think we felt really similar - and I was in exactly the same place as you in that mine were early -I will drop you a quick PM.

So pleased you ladies are all here xxx


----------



## Feelinglucky

Have any of you pupo ladies gone totally off your food.

Im not symptom spotting in hope or anything, i just feel so sick i dont want to eat


----------



## ginger79

Hi feelinglucky, feeling sick could be a good sign   But I hope you feel better soon - as if it's not enough to cope with without feeling sick too!  I'm the opposite, really hungry all the time, staying off the scales for a bit I think!


----------



## star17

I am also hungry, but am wondering if it s just because I have too much time on my hands!


----------



## Feelinglucky

Could b but im thinkin this progesterone is doing it.

I usually eat really well so its odd for me, just made food for dh and dh and didnt even bother cooking myself any.

I'm drinking loads of water, and peppermint tea.

Poor me   lol! x


----------



## star17

feelinglucky, poor you.  Is ginger supposed to help or is that an old wives tale?


----------



## Feelinglucky

Ginger, can u help me   ?? Lol 

Sorry star i couldn't resist xx


----------



## ginger79

Hahaha!    

Hope you get your appetite back soon, not much fun just watching the others eat... maybe try to at least have something little, whatever it is... even just some toast or something?  Got to keep your strength up!


----------



## star17

Feelinglucky - love it!!


----------



## dumbwing07

*Ginger79* - thanks hun


----------



## irishflower

Evening all - welcome to the lovely newbies   !!

All those on 2ww - hang on in there, not much longer to go for you all now, hope the days fly in for you!

Got my call to say yep, definitely down-regged so on to stimms in the morning.  Wish I could do the first one tonight at home and just chill after instead of 7 am tomorrow and then straight to work - boooo!  Keep thinking I won't be nervous about different parts of all this but then find that I am the closer it gets, so yep, definitely starting to feel some nerves about my first jeggie!  Mind you, couldn't be any worse than the blood test I had done this morning - doctors/nurses always have bother getting blood out of my veins so the needle was twisted this way and that so many times my poor arm was in agony after    DH, who is needle-phobic,  could hardly watch!  

So tired tonight, really didn't want to be in work today I was so sleepy so here's hoping for a better night tonight so I'm wide awake to stick my first needle in tomorrow morning - eek     !!


----------



## Munchable

Hi girlies, I know I have not been on here long and have only spoken to a few of you, but I just want to say IM PREGNANT! Found out earlier today.  I hope this gives all of you some positivity and hope as I never thought it would happen and it has now and I am over the moon- it still hasnt sunk in yet and it feels overwhelming.  Good luck to you all XXX hugs xxx


----------



## dumbwing07

Sweetpea183- congrats hun so pleased for you xx


----------



## EllasMummy

well ive just done another gonal f and the first of the one that stops you ovulating and releasing all those lovely eggs of mine....slight worry thou after the jab about an inch above it i have got a white raised lump with red round it and its hot? is this normal or am i having a reaction?

GOD I HOPE NOT!!! god im nervous and excited today is the first day ive actually got excited and thought about the fact that is ACTUALLY HAPPENING!!!

For all you ladies that have done EC before how long does the process take? when do they let you know whats fertilised?

*ginger- *thanks sweetie.... i dont think feeling nothing is a bad thing youve had that many drugs knowing whats real and whats not is hard enough... not long now thou x

*sweetP183- *way to go hunni  hope you have a long and healthy 40 weeks 

*irishflower -* YAY for stimms.... i must say i was like you when i got the go ahead i wanted to do it thier and then not wait 12 hours till night time... but not long now x

*star17- *symptom spotting is so hard not to do... i'll be exactly the same... usually i can tell when im pregnant but this time well im guessing with all the drugs that theirs not a chance...

*ivfmamma-* thats ace that you have your own nurse  i hate the jabs but hubby is petrifed lol x

*chugabur-*cant believe youve not caved yet lol....

*feelinglucky -* not long x

*tc79-* wow great result

Anyone ive missed hope you well and riding the wave of ivf ok.... and are still sane....

OH... is anyone testing thier trigger out im going to test mine each day to see it going xxx


----------



## chocolate button82

SWEETP183- congratulations made up for u bet ur ecstatic take care xxx


----------



## Haley118

sweetp - congratulations hun, it's a lovely feeling, nice one


----------



## charlene666

well ladies sounds like i've missed alot! missed u all alot too,been so lost last few days with no internet but its amazing what i got done round the house-within limitation of course,my bedroom has a proper carpet not just a layer of clothes,my spare room is a spare room not a junk room and my bathroom resembles just that lol. congrats where its due, hugs to those that need it. i'm doing ok,peeing like i got a burst pipe,burping like anything,i'm hoping they are good signs but still a major feeling of doubt,not testing til my date,friday. i kinda like the suspense now there is only 3 days left. x


----------



## higham8

hi all im so glad that there is a few of us who will be testing at the same time, we can keep each other spirits up for the long 2ww 

nicl - hi yes i was told no sex for 2 weeks lol what clinic did you go to for your treatment?

sweetp183 way to go  

star1,7 feelinglucky, nicl we not long to go gonna be longest 2ww of my life 

good luck to the rest of you sending


----------



## ginger79

*SweetP183* - CONGRATULATIONS!!!! xxx   

*irishflower* - How was your first jab? Hopefully much more straightforward than your blood test!

*EllasMummy *- How are you today? I didn't get that reaction (I don't think!) - what are you taking? I was on cetrotide. If you're worried at all I would just call the clinic. For EC I was probably at the clinic for an hour and a half in total from start to finish - the procedure itself only takes around 20 minutes. They'll tell you straight afterwards how many eggs they got and they should call sometime the next morning to let you know how many have fertilised. Also - sorry if this is a stupid question, but I'm not sure what you mean by testing the trigger out??

Thinking of all you 2ww girls! I have done the unheard of and taken a second day off work sick - still feeling rubbish, but it's really good to be at home. Am just focusing on getting rest and getting better. Really hoping this is all due to my immune system being weaker because my little embie has implanted! Know it might just be pure coincidence but that's the story I'm going with for now     

xxx


----------



## ttc79

just got my phone call from clinic . Of my 15 eggs collected yesterday 11 have fertilised WOOHOO    . Am so happy for my little frosties


----------



## charlene666

ttc well done u! xx


----------



## ginger79

*ttc* that's fantastic news, well done! xx


----------



## higham8

ttc79 well done thats fantastic news


----------



## EllasMummy

Ginger - yeh that's the one cetrotide. Called its normal as long as its goes away with in an hour which tbh I don't know how long it took as I went to bed but it's totally gone today 

Ok well the trigger shot is basically hcg so if we tested we would get a positive regardless.... Think it's 10-14 days for its to be gone then a positive after that is a real bfp. But basically if you test say once a day the trigger positive would get weaker and weaker in strength ie the cookout of the line so in my theory of by day day 8 after transfere I get a really faint line... But then say day 10 its a stronger line then that's an indication my body is making its own hcg their for I'm pregnant!!!!  I've seen a lot on another forum doing it in us 

I'm so excited for us all x


----------



## charlene666

i'm getting the testing early itch but i'm gonna resist! glad i read that bout the trigger jab, am 8dp5dt now so not long to go but the devil in me wants to be cheeky and test. aaahh lol


----------



## irishflower

Congrats SweetP and well done ttc79 on that fantastic number!

First Menopur jab done this morning - didn't actually hurt going in but stung a good bit after and is still a bit sore now hours later.  Had a mini-meltdown beforehand as downreg was a one-off injection so even though I've felt rubbish on and off I haven't had to do anything myself.  So just felt very overwhelmed and didn't want to do it.  My poor hubby was quite emotional too as he hated seeing me having to do that to myself  

All part of this lovely journey we're all on, eh ladies?!


----------



## ginger79

*EllasMummy* ok yes that makes perfect sense for some reason I had read your post on testing the trigger as in testing the trigger jab! 

*irishflower* oh no poor you, hope you're feeling better now? Totally normal to have wobbles with the jabs, I had a couple of mini-meltdowns myself - but it'll get easier and you'll be a pro before you know it! Exciting to be on your way, good luck! xx


----------



## irishflower

Thanks ginger - not too bad now and I know it'll get easier the more I do it!


----------



## Munchable

Hi everyone just wanted to say thank you for all you congratulations.  I get to tell the parents tonight that they will be grandparents for the first time exciting stuff.  All the very best to you all - when it happens all I can say is it feels weird and you then truly realise the biggest change in your life is to come.  Im due 29th July.  Take care lovely girlies Hugs xxxxx


----------



## Buffy25

Congrats *SweetP* that's amazing news!  I bet you're chuffed to bits. I hope you have a lovely evening telling your parents tonight, they're going to be over the moon for you


----------



## star17

Sweatpea - fabs news.  Congratulations.  Hopefully we will all be in the same boat as you very soon!

Irishflower - it does get easier - hopefully you will feel like an old pro in days!

ttc - impressive results!!!  Nicely done.

Higham - agree this 2ww needs to get moving!  

Charlene - welcome back - we missed you!  Can you come and do my house now?!  Enjoy your last few days!

Ginger - are you loving being at home?!  I think it is a good plan to be at home for a day or two after ET in any case - good on you!  I am also at home (I have decided to work at home all week).

To all of you other ladies - hello and big hugs

xxx


----------



## charlene666

star-lol yes not long now and i'm dreading thursday night not sure i'll sleep to well,nor anyone else testing friday. is so good to be connected with the world again,and btw in terms of cleaning ur house-i dont come cheap lol. x


----------



## LauraLLL

Congrats to those with a BFP!!!!!

Yesterday was horrendous, (the day after my ET) I was in so much pain all down my right side that I could hardly move. I was really scared.

I phoned the hospital and they told me to take cocodemal and reassured me that it didn't sound like the pain was anything to do with the embryo.

It was agony -- so painful. It's easing today but I'm still a bit sore. I was hoping to go back to work tomorrow but that's not happening.

I've also been having a really bad shooting pain in my right breast. I'm so worried. Has anyone experienced anything like this?

The good news is that we have blasto number 6 on ice! xxx


----------



## LiLew

Hi all - good to catch up on all your posts. I don't seem to get a chance to look on here as much as I'd like, so struggle to keep up!

*SweetP183 * - congratulations on your BFP hun! Must be a wonderful feeling. Enjoy telling the parents tonight 

*irishflower * - sorry to hear you struggled with your first jab - it will get easier, I promise. You'll be doing it with your eyes closed eventually! I felt strange the first time I did it - it took me a couple of false starts before I finally took the plunge! You will be fine hun 

*charlene666 * - ooooh it must be so difficult not to scratch that 'test early itch'!! I can only imagine what it must be like - I wouldn't be able to concentrate on anything! Hang on in there though hun 

*ttc79 * - wow, 11 fertilised!! That's awesome, well done hun! x

*ginger79 * - I don't blame you for taking a sickie - I think I'd be tempted to do the same. At the end of the day, you need to focus on yourself. Sod work and everything else - just look after you and your lovely embie! xxx

AFM - I finally get to start the Progynova tablets tomorrow to try and help thicken my lining. I just want my embies back in me where they belong (although some will have to stay in the freezer for next time - I don't really fancy 8 babies all at once lol!). I have a scan booked for the 4th December to see whether the lining is thick enough for transfer. Am keeping everything crossed at the moment, but am scared to have too much hope.

Going to see Twilight tonight at the cinema - am very excited about this!!

Lots of  to everyone xxx


----------



## LiLew

LauraLLL - maybe you should speak to the hospital again, or your GP.  I've not got to transfer yet, so can't really comment, but from reading some of the other ladies experiences they haven't had this kind of pain.  Sorry I can't be of much help hun    Awesome news about blasto 6 on ice though!  

xxx


----------



## ttc79

lauralll - congrats on 6 blastos, hope the pain eases soon , if not i would be contacting GP or hosp to get checked
sweetp183 - congrats on your BFP 
irishflower - you be a pro-jabber soon x
charlene666 - not be long til your OTD try and avoid the early itch 

hi to anyone ive missed , hope you are all well x


----------



## ttc79

lilew - hope your tablets do as they should and you get your embies bk where they belong x


----------



## charlene666

i've done well today to not go running to shop to buy a test,i'm sure i can resist it next few days. well done to everyone with frosties or embies and as i've only just caught up on previous posts, well done to everyone who tested with positives, i have really missed u lot! x


----------



## Guest

Hi Girls!  Its me mross - I have had to set up a new account!!!! Long story - got locked out and dont use office email anymore - so PLEASE only private messages to this account otherwise I will have my old boss reading everything!!!!!

Need to read up on todays messages - hello Charlene!!!!! Welcome back stranger!  Ive been off last few days too with migrain - sent you a wee mail on it lol xx

Right, have weird news, im 8dp5dt and im a POAS addict - im sorry i know we arent supposed to.  Anyway ive been negative all last weekend.  Feeling a bit odd today and really queasy, so went like a maniac and bought tonnes of pregnancy tests.  Well I cant drink what else do i have to do?!!  Anyway, first response came up ..... positive....faint line but its there.  Then Clear Blue...negaative.....then did clear blue tonight, and god you have to have amazing eye sight to see it but....faint line......dont know what to feel!?  Is it a con?  Im scared its just HCG in my system from the trigger but im sure thats well gone  What do you think girls.  OMG xxx


----------



## LauraLLL

Fingers crossed, mross!!!!

I think I may be experiencing these horrible side effects from the Crinone progesterone gel. Is anyone else using it?


----------



## ginger79

*mross* it sounds like you're pregnant! I think it's too late for the trigger to be there in any case that wouldn't make sense as you were negative over the weekend.... Keep testing first thing in the mornings but it sounds good to me - Woo hoo!!!   

*Laura* - congrats on your 6 frosties! Sounds like a nasty pain though! Did the hospital give any ideas of what it could be? Glad it's got easier today but I would definitely call back/get checked if it's still there tomorrow.

*LiLew* - rooting for you that the tablets do their thing and you can have your FET soon, good luck - and enjoy Twilight tonight!

*charlene* - it's so tough isn't it, the more time goes by the more I'm tempted to test early... not sure if I'll be able to hold out!

*star* - with the exception of feeling so ill it has been lovely to be at home! Been so lazy just watching films... Really need to get back to work tomorrow though so am hoping I feel better by the morning. At least it'll just be a 3-day week! How are you finding working from home?

This wait is driving me crazy...


----------



## chocolate button82

Mross- it sounds like ur preggers Hun congrats jst do 1 in Mornin to make sure xxx


----------



## Guest

Thanks Ginger!!! - GULP - I feel bad for testing but i just cant not, i was the same with the ectopics, its a force of habit, i just need to know, even if its bad news you know.  I think everyone is different though. 

Nicl - yeah ive had LOADS of symptoms on the pessaries.  Main one is my (.)(.) were agony initally and couldnt touch them, they are still huge but i can handle clothing against them now, I have been nauseous on them, exhausted, and after i put one in I get very crampy in my looloo and cramp through the night, but im super sensitive afer all the ops this year so it could be that.  Them pessaries are a pain in the **** - or vag lol!!!  Keep going with them though, they are making it all cosy for little un to bed down.

Lots of love ladies xxx


----------



## LauraLLL

Thanks Ginger  

Well, I was bending down to put a dvd in (!) the day after my ET and the docs reckon I strained myself (so glad I didn't go back to work if I strained myself putting a dvd on!) but after a bit more research, I think it's the Crinone gel causing it.


----------



## higham8

mross - sounds like u could be pregnant fingers cross for you but yeah you should do another in the morning 

laura - the pain you have been getting sounds like what i have been having it could be the pessaries, i get the pain on my right side but only at night when i turn over suddenly but during day im ok


----------



## Feelinglucky

Mross - that sounds really positive! I also did a test today to check if the trigger was out of my system, i knew it was way to early for a bfp so i thought id do it as its 9 days since trigger. So from now on i know a bpf would b the real deal. I only bought a pack of two, so i plan on keeping the other one (for a few days at least!)
Im only 5dp2dt! Looooool!  

Laura - hope it gets better x  

Lilew - twilight is amazing!x 

Charlene - well done holding out until otd x


----------



## ginger79

*Laura * Ah, no - I'm not on the gel, am using cyclogest pessaries. Have you spoken to your clinic, do you have to stay on the gel or can you switch?

Aaaah! I'm 6dp5dt - just got as far as taking a test out of a pack of 3 - and then changed my mind at the last minute!


----------



## charlene666

lol at u all for being cheeky and getting tests ready! i'm getting more impatient as day goes on,my mum is not bringing my test til thursday afternoon so i'm sure i'll wanna do it. my dad put boot in saying he'd be disappointed if i'd tested early-yeah thanks dad!


----------



## dumbwing07

Hey Ladies!

hope you are all well, keep looking at the calander and seeing the 22nd and feeling sick. So ill wait and see what thursday brings, hopefully ill be soo happy!

LauraLLL -im about to start taking the progesterone gel, whats it like!

Mross - whats POAS?

ttc- congrats hun great amount of embies!

prayers and baby dust to you all


----------



## Guest

Hi Girls,

I know Charlene very naughty ladies lol   - no bloody patience!

Dumbwing - POAS - Peed On a Stick (lol) very technical isnt it!  There is even a website peeonastick.com that gives you all the HCG levels of each brand test and even has pictures of faintlines that went on to be positives...this is where you take me away from the laptop and tell me in a soothing voice ive taken this whole pregnancy thing too far!! lol.  I have no idea why im lolling so much I feel horrendous tonight!  Really sick and really bad headache.  xxxxx


----------



## star17

Just reading this is making me so nervous!!  I can't believe the amount of testing going on - but I am pretty sure that I will join you as my testing day is not until next week and I am going mad already!!!!

Ginger - I love working from home!!  You get sooooooooo much done - it really rocks.  No commuting is also nice.  Although if I did this forever I might go mad as I do like to see people and chat.  But I could do a week a month!! 

Mross (new) - welcome back with a new name!  You are sooo cheeky with your testing!  (I loved that website you sent - very funny and useful).

aaaaaaaaaaahhhh everything is moving so fast and yet so slow - good luck all!!!!!!!!


----------



## Buffy25

Hello ladies!! I decided to buy a quality pregnancy test after faint lines on the cheaper ones, and.... It's a *BFP*!!!!!!! I honestly can't believe it. My 1st IVF cycle but 5 years trying. We are just so happy!!! 

Congratulations to all the other ladies who also have BFPs!! To those who are waiting, don't give up hope, dreams do come true  xxxx


----------



## ginger79

*Buffy25* WOOHOO!! CONGRATULATIONS!!    

Wow they are coming in thick and fast!


----------



## Ivfmamma

Irish flower - how did today go? Was thinking of you this morning x 

Day 5 of stims done today, feels like I've been doing them for weeks lol times dragging! 

Charlene watch that memory card lovey     x

Mross test again tomorrow, good luck hun  x

Dumbwing were having our scans on the same day, .so let's cross our fingers for each other hun  x 

How's everyone else, I feel dead depressed today   x


----------



## Ivfmamma

Congrats buffy fab news hun x 

Can I ask for egg collection story's please? I'm a bit worried as I've never been sedated before so bit nervous, what's it like? I'm there for it in a week & getting a bit like omg now, i always worry I won't wake up or something go wrong etc.. x


----------



## dumbwing07

Hey

Buffy25 - wahooo congrats hun so pleased for you! xxx

Ivfmamma - Fab, yes fingers crossed ill be thinking of you on scan day! Im starting to feel abit down in dumps too but im trying my best to keep up the pma, its sooo trying tho! Im sure its a walk in the park hun dont know if youve had any ops but being sedated is nothing to worry about 

xXx


----------



## dumbwing07

Mross (new) - hope you start to feel better hun! Try and resist the urge lol xx


----------



## Ivfmamma

Sorry Irish flower I confused yesterday for today oops glad you've had menopur, I hate doing my jabs incase I drop it or break it, I don't actually feel the needle go in & I've only felt it sting once or twice this week so not bad at all, my nana who does .my injections cut her finger on the dilutent bottle today, they are bloody dangerous! The ampoule snappers she says she can't use as there awkward so she just does it with a bit of tissue but today the thing cut her   how much menopur are you on Irish? When you back for scan? Xx

Dumbwing I've had surgery twice hun to remove both my tubes so I've had anesthetic, that's very scary too lol just frightened of being sedated as not had it before xx


----------



## star17

ivfmamma, I strangely enjoyed my sedation!  They gave it to me and I felt a bit woozy very quickly and then the next thing I remember I was talking to my husband outside!


----------



## Buffy25

*Ivfmamma* - everyone is different regarding GA/Sedation, but for me I had no problems at all. I'd never had sedation either, only GAs and I was really anxious about it. Hated the thought that I wouldn't be able to move, or as with most conscious procedures I've had I'd pass out and wake up throwing up and feeling dreadful, which has happened to me many times. But the nurses were lovely and the sedation just relaxed me. Once or twice I felt a bit of pain but they gave me gas and air which was great. It really wasn't a bad experience for me and I was so relieved. I completely understand how you feel but I'm sure you'll be absolutely fine xx


----------



## chugabur1972

Congrats Mross and Buffy with your BFP's       

Mross - hope tomorrow morning brings you more confidence when you test again but it sounds very positive to me.

Charlene - Well done on not giving in and testing early  

Ivfmamma - I love sedation it's such a lovely feeling  

Good luck to everyone else whatever stage you are at on this emotional journey.  My thoughts are with all of you especially those who have had bad news    

AFM - I've managed to stay strong and wait until my OTD which is tomorrow   I am absolutely pooping my pants scared of the result.  Had an emotional melt down this morning knowing that in 24hrs I would know and do I really want to leave my PUPO bubble and face the truth.....aaagh wish me luck ladies  

Take care everyone
Clare xx


----------



## chocolate button82

BUFFY- congratulations Hun made up for u bet ur well chuffed xxx


----------



## hamilton74

*chugabur* - thinking of you! hope you sleep well tonight. All the very best.   .xxx


----------



## irishflower

Evening all!

Congrats *Buffy* and hopefully you too *mross* - fingers crossed! Gosh, so nerve wrecking.

Sorry to hear you're in so much pain *Laura* but that doesn't sound right - maybe phone in the morning if still the same? Enjoy Twilight *Lilew*!!

How are you feeling now *IVFMamma*? I haven't been sleeping well and woke up the other night feeling very depressed, couldn't even put my finger on it, just a very 'down' feeling - think it comes as part of this process unfortunately  Hope it leaves you soon  
Second injection wasn't quite as bad as this morning, though still stung a good bit after. My hubby has taken care of all the prep for them, but he hates needles so I wouldn't trust him to do it for me - think he'd be too nervous. My sister did offer but it's just not practical with her work and mine to have her here for the same time every night. So long as I can shout after that it's a (insert multiple swear words ) I'll be grand  I'm on 200 dose, next scan is on Monday next week and it looks as if EC could be the end of the week. Quite complicated for me as we've to travel from Belfast to Scotland so it's hard making travel plans for dates you're not sure of yet  !!!


----------



## Munchable

*Mross * - Just to let you know I did a first responce too and I got a faint positive - But I am definately preggers at this morning I tested again and it came up a lot stronger. The HCG shot will be well and truly out of your system by now trust me - my fertility nurse told me so. Huni u are preggers no doubt about it congratulations - enjoy the feeling you deserve it. I tested early too as I am a very impatient lady. Sounds like you would be due around the same as me - 19th July ish? Good luck xxx


----------



## chugabur1972

LauraLLL said:


> Congrats to those with a BFP!!!!!
> 
> Yesterday was horrendous, (the day after my ET) I was in so much pain all down my right side that I could hardly move. I was really scared.
> 
> I phoned the hospital and they told me to take cocodemal and reassured me that it didn't sound like the pain was anything to do with the embryo.
> 
> It was agony -- so painful. It's easing today but I'm still a bit sore. I was hoping to go back to work tomorrow but that's not happening.
> 
> I've also been having a really bad shooting pain in my right breast. I'm so worried. Has anyone experienced anything like this?
> 
> The good news is that we have blasto number 6 on ice! xxx


Hi Laura,

I was getting shooting pain in my boob too after EC. It was only every now and then but only lasted a few days. Don't know what it was, I just put it down to hormones.

Hope it goes away soon but if you're still worried tomorrow give the clinic a call. Better to put our minds at rest. We have enough to worry about already 

Take care
Clare xx


----------



## Guest

Congratulations Buffy!!! Woop Woop well done!!! Mine isnt quite a BFP as its faint and im not supposed to test till Monday so its a positive optimistic one!!

IVFmama - You are going to LOVE the sedation!  Its amazing!  Honestly, you go in terrified because we are all scared deep down, they took me into the wee room and i lay down, they put the cannula in (i wiggle my toes and it doesnt hurt - try it) and they say something like you might feel like you have had a glass of wine or two and you think to yourself, hmmm, no i dont think so, then you realise you feel quite nice and then you will open your eyes and be in recovery!!!!!!!!!  Honestly, I apparently woke up and moved about like a maniac through the whole process and I have NO recollection of it at all so even if they dont do loads of sedation, please dont worry because you wont know a thing about it!  I was crampy when I came around and the nurses said its all the surgery ive had previously down there but nothing serious or that i couldnt handle.  They were sending me home with paracetomal....paracetomal does NOTHING for me, its like giving lemonade to an alcoholic honestly!  So i asked the nurse for something stronger in case the pain got worse and she said no, so I asked the NICE nurse afterwards please may i have something thats going to get rid of the cramps and they gave me the super strong codeine 30s, which they give you post op.  I took one about 6pm that day to ease cramping and put me to sleep and then 1 about 10pm and the next few days i cramped and bloated but didnt even need paracetomal.  Egg retrieval was the best part of the whole process for me lol!!  I know its hard to hear as i was a wreck beforehand too but its fine and safe and super quick!  

Oh Chugabur, well done you!  You are another very brave lady!  Well done, Im going to have EVERYTHING crossed for you tomorrow honey, will be on here early to here good news hopefully.

AFM - bloody DH reckons the second test i did defo has not line.  I see a line, its not as clear as the first response but i see one, he is laughing at me saying im going mad.  So, maybe i think he is right, its just wishful thinking.  Will test tomorrow and see gulp.


----------



## chugabur1972

hamilton74 said:


> *chugabur* - thinking of you! hope you sleep well tonight. All the very best.   .xxx


Thank you 

Do you think you will test early?

Take care xx


----------



## irishflower

Good luck to you too Chugabur - all the very best for the morning!!


----------



## ginger79

Ummm.... girls I have a confession to make I just did something really bad 

I did a First Response test... it's not as dark as the first line but it's *definitely* a line!! Never seen anything remotely resembling a second line in any of the tests I've done over the last few years  

Just really hoping that it can't be down to the trigger still being in my system although that seems unlikely as I'm 13 days on... So now it's going to be a case of re-testing every morning and hoping that second line stays and that my little embie sticks and keeps growing stronger!    

Good luck to all tomorrow's testers and well done for staying strong and not testing early!!

Can't believe I crumbled so soon but then my husband was always up for us starting to test early so there was no-one to  me!


----------



## Ivfmamma

Irish - I have to travel 3 hours each way each time by train, so depressing & costs a fortune at £35 each person each trip! 

Just remember it'll all be worth it for us both  x


----------



## chugabur1972

Thank you Irishflower  

Ginger - Very naughty but sounds like it was worth it.  I will keep my fingers crossed for you


----------



## hamilton74

chugabur1972 said:


> hamilton74 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *chugabur* - thinking of you! hope you sleep well tonight. All the very best.   .xxx
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you
> 
> Do you think you will test early?
> 
> Take care xx
Click to expand...

I had a weak moment this afternoon and did a test !wish I hadn't now coz not even the faintest line present . a bit silly to cave in today after being so good but there we go, it's done now. My official day is fri so even doing tomorrow was taking a gamble but I just had to push it that little bit more.  silly me. Will test again fri now  . well done you for sticking to your OTD - you should be proud of yourself. Good luck.xxx


----------



## Ivfmamma

N'awwwwwwwwww ginger your naughty I'm telling 






LOL 


GOOD LUCK KEEP TESTING  

2 LINES 2 LINES 2 LINES 2 LINES 2 LINES


----------



## chugabur1972

hamilton74 said:


> chugabur1972 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hamilton74 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *chugabur* - thinking of you! hope you sleep well tonight. All the very best.   .xxx
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you
> 
> Do you think you will test early?
> 
> Take care xx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I had a weak moment this afternoon and did a test !wish I hadn't now coz not even the faintest line present . a bit silly to cave in today after being so good but there we go, it's done now. My official day is fri so even doing tomorrow was taking a gamble but I just had to push it that little bit more.  silly me. Will test again fri now  . well done you for sticking to your OTD - you should be proud of yourself. Good luck.xxx
Click to expand...

Fingers crossed Hamilton that you will get a BFP on your OTD. It is so hard to resist the temptation. Especially when you see other ladies getting a BFP on an early test. It makes you feel it could happen for you too. I think I've resisted testing early as I'm too scared  Good luck Hamilton. I will keep watching for your news and will keep  for you xx


----------



## hamilton74

thanks chugabur. Will take a look on here in the morning to see how you get on.  .xx


----------



## irishflower

Fingers crossed Ginger!  Aw Hamilton, don't lose hope, might just be too early for you!

That is a pain IVFMamma!!  Currently looking at apartments to rent for the week in Scotland - going to have to contact owners now but can't give them dates - this should be fun


----------



## star17

Ginger - am I being dim - doesn't that mean you are BFP?!  Congratulations!!!!!!!!


----------



## ginger79

Hi *Star* not dim at all, we are wondering ourselves whether or not we are BFP 

As it was my first test we don't know for sure that the trigger is out of my system so I guess there's still a chance it's a false positive. Also the First Response tests are really sensitive, I just did a Boots own brand one and got no 2nd line from that - which serves me right for testing too early!! 

Still, we are feeling good about this and just going to keep testing each morning and hoping for the best


----------



## star17

Oooooooooh fingers crossed that all sounds very exciting ginger, massive massive luck to you!!!


----------



## Guest

LOL we have all crumpled!!!! *Ginger* you are exactly the same as me then! My First Response today is faint second line but the others are negative - although i still swear there is a cross on the clearblue but hubby thinks im mad!!! so im doing the same as you, hoping its BFP but to scared its not. Argh this is such a bloody pain in the bum!!!!! Are you testing in the morning? I have no FR left only rubbish ones so its going to be a trip to boots to restock. xxx


----------



## star17

So excited for both of you xxx


----------



## Feelinglucky

Lol! 

Nice to see were all being strong and keeping to out otd's!

      

Good day for the pharmacies today! 

From what i can see though i will only b investing in first response.

Did anyone elses clinic tell them not to use digital tests?


----------



## Guest

This has to prove its NOT worth testing!  Now we are no better off than before cos cant celebrate the BFP in case its false BFP!! grrrrr.  Hamilton i totally think Im testing way to early which means you are testing too early too.  OTD for me is Monday, although all other ETs on 12th November seem to be testing Friday but my clinic told me Monday for some reason.  I think OTD is definitely when to do it.  Im just a woose!!! xx


----------



## ginger79

*mross* hahaha, what are we like, definitely a lesson to others in what *not* to do! 

Saying that, were your negatives at the weekend First Response tests? If so I reckon you're onto a sure thing... Also I thought you were ahead of me but you say your OTD isn't until Monday? Mine is Sunday - I will be 11dp5dt then, so 16 days after EC. Although I notice it seems to vary and some people are told to test 14 days after EC...

Oh well, we can't undo testing now...let's just hope for the best - and yes, definitely testing again tomorrow! Going to do 1 FR test each morning and just hope that the line gets stronger... which means I need to buy 3 more FR tests to get through to OTD  so could be worse I guess, but yes a good day for pharmacies *feelinglucky* lol. My clinic just gave me a standard test to use, didn't mention anything about digital ones.

xx


----------



## EllasMummy

*OMGGGGGG....

**Ginger- *i clearly cant leave you for 2 minutes lol.... i did think when i wrote that out about the trigger you would be hot on it lol.... im praying for a better line in the morning  defo looks like BFP to me xxx

Moss - im hoping its the BFP for u too x

Im off for next stimms can tomoro just token my last gonal f, hoping i dont need more as i had to pay extra for it on yesterday... they said if i continued as i was yesterday that thier was no way id get too monday for ec... nervous as i dont feel so bloated today xx*

*


----------



## EllasMummy

i can test test 14dp ec


----------



## ginger79

Haha ellasmummy that made me laugh! 

Not fantastic news today, still got a definite line but it's lighter than yesterday... So if we had only done today's test we'd be over the moon but because we have yesterday's we're not sure what to think!! Back to the waiting game...

Lesson #2 in why not to test early!!


----------



## EllasMummy

Oh no ginger.... Don't lose hope x

On the 2 hour journey too clinic for scan


----------



## Feelinglucky

*ginger* did u use the same tests? x

*ellasmummy* my otd is 14dp et, strange how they're all different x

6dp2dt today...... Come on time .....


----------



## LauraLLL

dumbwing07 said:


> LauraLLL -im about to start taking the progesterone gel, whats it like!


Using it is fine -- it's really easy to insert and not painful or anything. I've had terrible side effects but these are easing now (fingers crossed!) and they don't effect everyone xxxx


----------



## charlene666

am i the only one hanging it out til actual test date? you cheeky things testing early! i hope u get the results u want on ur proper test days. i've read somewhere that using digital tests can give false readings,i cant remember why though. my clinic gave me the dipstick one with a pot,i've heard they detect a lower level of hormone than the digital ones.dont hold me to that though. i'm completely bricking it about friday now,what an odd range of emotions today and a migraine to go with it!


----------



## chugabur1972

Hello ladies,

Well we waited and today is OTD.  Sadly for us we got a negative result this morning   We are absolutely devastated as this was our only chance.

Good luck to all of those with BFP.  I hope the rest of your journey goes smoothly and you get to hold your little miracle in your arms  

To all of those ladies with BFN, I feel your pain and hope something positive works out for you in the future.

Good luck and take care
Clare xx


----------



## hamilton74

*chugabur*, so sorry to hear about your BFN  . Your EC was the 5th like me and ET was 8th like me and my OTD is fri 23rd, why don't you do an other test then, you never know . My thoughts are with you coz I'm in the same boat as you at the mo, was another BFN again this morning but im gonna keep testing til fri. Take care of yourself and it's been good to share our journey, good and bad. xxx


----------



## chugabur1972

Thank you Hamilton.  I will keep my fingers crossed for you


----------



## EllasMummy

Chuabur- I'm keeping everything crossed that it turns round for you I hate reading someone's bad news... I do want us all to get that BFP.... x


----------



## EllasMummy

Keep reading about people mentioning the side effects of the gel. When do we start these I've got a box full... But not been spoken to about them yet their 400's? What's the side effects?

X


----------



## hamilton74

chugabur1972 said:


> Thank you Hamilton. I will keep my fingers crossed for you


oops, you've got another mess on the 2ww thread. thought i'd lost my mess to you so repeated then to find my origonal is on this thread!  we've all been driven mad.x


----------



## charlene666

chugabur- so sorry to hear that sweetie. i think u should re test friday just in case. good luck with the future honey. x


----------



## EllasMummy

Well 2x 20, 3x 16, 4x 15, 1x 12 and 2x 10.

Obviously the 12 and 10 are irrelevant. But 20s are ready and the 16s he is sure will be 18s by Friday and possibly the 15s  

SO EC IF FRIDAY.... Terrible timing for me as I'm ment to be in telford for my yearly head office conference where I'm up for the most prestigious award my company do but hay Ho everything happens for a reason... I'll b at it but wow I will be ruined x but lease the weekend will pass quickly as I'm in Telford till Sunday then we'll be on Monday  

OMG LADIES X


----------



## charlene666

ella.smummy- good luck sweetie!


----------



## Guest

Morning ladies,

Chugabur and Hamilton     im so sorry to hear your news.  Words just cant express how sad It is to see some BFPs and then BFNs its just too cruel and im so so sorry.  This has been a very tough ride and to not even get to the start line is a blow, but you are such strong ladies you will have your BFPs one day thats for sure.

Ginger - Dont worry, from the sounds of it we are in the same boat.  Im positive again on FRER test and a light line on Clearblue which again my H doesnt see, so I called the clinic.  BTW - Im 9dp5dt but my OTD is Monday - my clinic do 2 weeks after transfer to be safe.  So i think we are similar dates.  I called them to apologise for testing and they were laughing at me and said i wont be the first one and its common!  I explained faint lines on test yesterdy and today and they said this is very good sign and...booked me in for my 7 week scan there and then and told me to relax and retest at the weekend but it all looks good.  So - I think the same can be said for you? xx

Chalene - sent you a wee pm this morning - i think sounds good signs with migrains/ headaches/ heartburn - that seems ot be the only things i have just now - killer headaches and funny sick feeling.

Hugs to BFNs and Hugs to BFPs and dont   yourself too much for early testing, think its normal, xxxxx


----------



## Ivfmamma

I won't test early, hubby said yes I said NO! 

I can't bear the truth so I'm not testing at all! just gunna see if my belly gets big then ill know its worked pmsl xxx 


So sorry for the bfns girls its horrible xxx 

Day 7 stimming scan for me tomoz, shall we have a bet how many follies I have?? Nearest to the actual number gets 10 bubbles lol, let's pass some time! 

I think 4, don't know why I just have this number in my head! 

xx


----------



## Guest

IVFMama I say 16 Follies xx


----------



## charlene666

ivfmamma- lol!! u crazy gal! i'll say 12. MROSS-got your message,think i replied,cant remember lol. oops. x


----------



## irishflower

So, so sorry to hear of more bad news. Not much else I can say other than to wish you strength for the tough days ahead x

Good luck for your scan IVFMamma!

Day two of stimms for me and am still exhausted from not sleeping properly plus weirdly nauseous on and off. Have no idea if it's due to the meds or just stress/tiredness. The joys! Also *VERY* emotional - cried at my parents being lovely last night and getting me a wee present for my first day of injections, then cried some more when I got home, then some more this morning when I read a sad animal story. Then someone at work asked me how I was a few minutes ago and was on the verge again! Really think we should be at home during all this to cry as and when we need to!

Love and  to all x


----------



## charlene666

can you not take some time off hun? x


----------



## irishflower

Am trying not to Charlene as I need a week to go to Scotland for EC and ET and that's all my annual leave used up.  Am also considering just getting signed off during 2ww as that will just take me into normal Christmas holidays so really not wanting to take any time off now if I can avoid it!  Am able to work from home one day a week though so only one more day in the office after today  

Thanks x


----------



## star17

Wow - what a day.

Clare - I am really sad for you.  You and DH are in my thoughts.  Take care sweetie. xxx

Hamilton - everything crossed for Friday.

Ellas mummy - nice lot of follicles!!  Nicely done.  Please take care of yourself - don't get exhausted.  I needed a bit of tlc after EC!!

mross (new!) - fab news!!  woohoo!!!

Ginger - I think still fab news - but not sure!!  What a rollercoaster - good luck - I have faith!!

ivfmamma - I am voting for 11 over 12mm.  

Take care all.  I am working from home - going a bit stir crazy to be honest.  Damn side effects of feeling blue - trying to be very positive!!!

bye lovely ladies xxx


----------



## charlene666

ok ladies i did it, i caved in and wish i hadn't. looks like i'm out of the game. bfn at 9dp5dt.


----------



## Buffy25

Can't believe it. Bleeding bright red blood this afternoon and two normal pregnancy tests are negative/very faint line (barely there). Phoned clinic as digital test still says pregnant. They said to test again in the morning (OTD) and to let them know result. I asked if it's another very, very faint line would they do a blood test and she said no I'd just have to retest 48 hours later. Can't believe how quickly things turn around. DH and I were so happy yesterday. Devastated. 

So sorry to hear of the other BFNs my heart goes out to you all - this TTC/IVF lark is just so hard, feel like I've been on an emotional roller coaster.


----------



## star17

Charlene - I am so sorry.  Is there any chance it is too early? Worth trying with early morning stronger pee?  so sorry hun xxx

Buffy - oh no.  Fingers crossed it turns out OK.  

What a day.  hugs to all xxx


----------



## charlene666

i doubt it will change from todays results. guess the progesterone was making me feel everything. feel bit numb to it all, all that for nothing. bit of a kick in the teeth. will re test friday morning but i'd put money on it not changing. thanks though. glad i put my mind  to rest now rather than waiting building up hopes over next few days.


----------



## Feelinglucky

Oh another bad day here   and   all round xxx

Lets hope things take a turn for the better quickly xx


----------



## mross

Charlene - honey you still have 2 DAYS till OTD!  And you have tested at night, im testing in the morning with concentrated morning wee and even then im only positive on the FRER expensive 6 days early tests, and a shadow on the clearblue.  I think your fine....plus 9dp5dt - you should be getting something by 12dpt they say.....promise!  You will be amazing, positive BFP thoughts until we know for sure we are all still PUPO xxx


----------



## charlene666

thanks sweetie. i think i was just getting carried away with it and got too caught up with it so i'm glad i've tested in a way,brought me back to earth,with a bump,and not the kind of bump i wanted! can only wait and see. surely if it was a definite no go, i'd have had a period? x


----------



## chugabur1972

It's so easy to get caught up with all the symptoms and believe its actually happening.  No matter how much we tell ourselves not to get too excited and to remember that the hormones are most likely causing all these symptoms it's very difficult not to hope for one tiny moment that it could happen for you.  

I must admit to believing that it had worked for me and I allowed myself to get excited    

This is one of the toughest experiences of my life and I can't believe I am grieving for the baby that I never had.

I take my hat off to every single one of you incredible, brave women and I'm   that some day soon we all get to cherish our little miracle/s.


----------



## star17

Chugabur - hang in there.  This is a difficult roller coaster journey, far harder than I expected.  I really admire what you said and echo your last sentiment totally.  xxx


----------



## charlene666

well said chugabur, i didn't think i was caught up in the hype,i didn't even notice that my life revolved around this.maybe i put to much pressure on myself. i need to ask this to satisfy my own mind,sorry to those who may find it upsetting,but surely if it was a negative then the embryo wouldn't still be there, i dont even know how to ask that question,would i have had a period,i know progesterone delays it,think i was due today and dont feel period like,but now i've seen a negative it may come. i dont know,my head is messed up. i need to sleep. sorry i've not been very focused on you lot today. x


----------



## chugabur1972

Charlene - from what I have found out today, your period will come roughly a few days after you stop the progesterone but every woman is different so it may vary.  I understand that when the embryo "falls asleep" it just gets absorbed and will come away with your period.
I don't want to give you false hope sweetie but please don't give up until your OTD as you never know


----------



## charlene666

thank u sweetheart. x


----------



## irishflower

Sorry again chugabur, hope you're ok.

Sounds like you shouldn't give up all hope yet Charlene - thinking of you both x


----------



## mross

Very sad times, so sorry to hear your news tonight Buffy, that's why in so scared of my faint bfps, its really worrying. Charlene, I was thinkin similar question. I hope tomorrows a better day nite nite xx


----------



## Ivfmamma

I'm thinking of every single one of you ladies who have had bad news recently  

Night sweeties xxx


----------



## star17

I agree mross (no longer new?!), let's hope for a better day tomorrow.  night night all xxx


----------



## ginger79

*EllasMummy *- great news on the scan, roll on Friday's EC! Enjoy your drug-free day.

*Buffy* - oh no what a horrendous day, keeping everything crossed for you for tomorrow    

*Feelinglucky *- yes I used the same test&#8230; am allowing myself one a day in the morning  How are you doing?

*Clare *- I've just commented on the other thread but just to say again so sorry to see your news today, thinking of you lots, take care xx

*Mross* - oh that sounds positive if they've booked you in for your scan, nice one!! I'm a couple of days behind you so it's all a bit premature for me, I'll just wait and see how things go&#8230; xx

*Hamilton *- good luck for Friday, really hope it turns around for you xx

*Ivfmamma* - good luck for your scan tomorrow!

*irishflower* - how lovely are your parents!   It's certainly a teary process this&#8230;

*star* - how are you? Hope you're not going too crazy!

*Charlene* - not out of the game, it's too early! A BFN can change to a BFP at the last minute - I've just seen today someone who got a BFP on OTD after getting a BFN 2 days before&#8230; keeping everything crossed for you xx

AFM - nothing to report, no symptoms today - just a long day at work followed by a meal at Nandos - rock and roll. Night all, here's to a good day tomorrow and hugs to everyone who's having to deal with sad news today - thinking of you all xxx


----------



## Buffy25

Just tested this morning (OTD) and its negative. Looks like I had a chemical pregnancy. Just can't believe it, was so happy and to have it ripped away is like a kick in the stomach.


----------



## ginger79

Oh no Buffy  so sorry to hear that xx


----------



## Buffy25

Thanks Ginger. So hard to take as after 5 years ttc thought this was my time.


----------



## charlene666

buffy- i'm so sorry honey. to a degree i understand how u feel. we tried for a 2nd child for 4 years now,3 ectopic's and more than likely a failed first cycle,we knew the odds but just seemed within reach and now its so distant,dont know how to feel.i'm thinking of u honey. the world is too cruel at times. TO THE REST- thank u for your encouragement. i cant help but feel my body has let me down,i'll see what tomorrow brings but i'm expecting the same,at least by thinking that way if it did turn positive then it's a bonus,and if negative again i've at least saved two days hope and heartache. hope you are all well. x


----------



## Feelinglucky

buffy xx

Sorry hun, really feel for u, it seems yesterdays bad luck continues.

Good luck to anyone testing today, hope your dreams come true xxx

Also good luck to everyone with ec, et and injecting. Xx

Oh charlene just got in before me. Got my fingers crossed for u for tomorrow xxx


----------



## charlene666

thanks hun lol. yes i was in stealth mode lol. x


----------



## chocolate button82

BUFFY- so sorry to hear ur news hope ur ok xx
CHARLENE- keep positive u never knw things cud change on ur otd day xx


Well as for me girls I feel awful this Mornin so negative as I fell down the stairs at 2 o'clock this Mornin I was hysterical all I could think of was that I av ruined it dnt think I can Eva forgive myself dnt even knw how It happened me foot jst slipped DP says I should worry that my tiny little embryo is well protected an wouldn't feel a thing but I can't stop myself frm worrying well girls rant over hope every1 is ok xxx


----------



## Buffy25

Thanks everyone - so nice to have you guys who completely understand what it's like to go through IVF. I was fine all the way through with the drugs etc, it was the 2ww I had the most difficulty with - so many emotional up and downs, and then to get an amazing positive followed by a negative has me hitting rock bottom. But I know that with time I will want to get my one little frostie onboard. So I'm going to give myself a little time to grieve for my two beautiful embryos, then pick myself up and start again. xx

Good luck to everyone testing in the next few days. I hope your results are BFPs!!


----------



## charlene666

CHOCOLATE BUTTON- are you ok? did u get hurt? if your unsure,phone your clinic. i was told once that your womb lining acts like a shock absorber. x. BUFFY- you take as much time as you need sweetie. i hope you've got supportive family and friends to help you through this, as we are here for u too,even after this thread closes. you can pm me any time. x


----------



## irishflower

You have a great attitude Buffy so just take that time you need and fingers crossed for the future x

Hope you're ok today Charlene.  Chocolate Button - I'm sure you're ok but see a doctor if in any doubt x


----------



## mross

Morning ladies,

Buffy im so so sorry to hear your news - its just devastatng and crual to give you so much hope and have it taken away.  I hope you can take some time out and treat yourself and be good to yourself for the next wee while.   

Chocolate button - oh no, poor  you, I think ring the clinic for advice but I think little embies are strong in there and you will be absolutely fine, its not ideal, but would have been big issue if it was further on in pregnancy. xxx

Charlene - You are still in the game sweetheart, try not to stress although I think we are all in a real state just now as its nearly time and its tough as hell. xx

afm - very happy this morning and now very sad, got another BFP first thing however I had brown last night and feel AF is coming and wiped pink just now.  I feel so upset as I really thought this was it.  Anyone else have this and go on to have pregnancy?  Very sore back and bad cramping.  xx


----------



## chocolate button82

Mross- it could jst be implantation bleeding I ad a bit like that very early on in my last pregnancy try not to worry Hun xx


----------



## charlene666

MROSS- i've heard that brown or pink can be implantation bleeding, perhaps call your clinic if you are unsure. glad u got another bfp! x


----------



## EllasMummy

Mross- in my 11 pregancies I've had brown and pink in the days just before af due and day off so try not to worry I'm sure pregnant

Buffy- I'm so sorry beautiful x

Ginger- I am indeed enjoy the fact of no jabs  I have tested my trigger already lol will post pic 

Charlene- your not out till the fat lady songs 

Choc buttons- id ring clinic just to be sure x


ATM I'm say I'm hairdressers having my hair down with this afternoon then off to Darlington to stay at hotel tonight to cut down on travelling tomoro.... Did any of you ladies who have had ec before or this time have acrylic nails on?? I'm at a massive work convention that I'm getting an award at the highest award the company do. I had planned everything around that but it's obviously just ment to be like this do after ec I'm off to Telford for the weekend


----------



## dumbwing07

Hey Ladies.

So sorry to those ladies who are having a hard time atm must be awful to have a bfp then it not happen!
Your not all out of the game tho we gotta keep trying! Sending loads of positivity your way!

Well I've just been to the clinic for my scan. Lining is now thick enough and ET is booked for Saturday. 
Only problem is they found some fluid in my uterus and that has to go away before ET as if not 
It's starting all over again for me  
Anyone else had this fluid before ET? Nurse says progesterone gel I started today will get rid of it. 

Prayers and baby dust xxxx


----------



## Ivfmamma

Ladies help - been for scan day 7 (6 days of stims) I have 7 follicles on left ovary measuring 8-10mm & 8 follicles on right ovary measuring 8-10mm, my lining is 4.8mm, nurse didn't explain anything at all !! I said is this normal she said hmm try not to worry at this point ? Arrrghhh I hate not knowing  

They are phoning me by 4pm tonight to tell me whether to up dose or stay the same. I'm on low dose of menopur

Are things looking bad? Hit me with the truth I can take it xxx


----------



## chugabur1972

Buffy - I'm so sorry to hear your news.  What an awful time you have had recently.  
Take care of yourself xx

Charlene - I'm so sorry to hear your spirits are so low but I think what you said is right.  If your OTD is a positive then its an amazing outcome and I'm sending you lots of   and   for a BFP.

Chocolate Button - Please try not to worry.  I think the other ladies are right that you need to speak to your clinic for re-assurance and support.  

Mross - I've read that lots of other ladies have bled during pregnancy and have had a positive outcome.  Please speak to your clinic for re-assurance and support  

Hope everyone else is keeping well.

Take care xx


----------



## charlene666

CHUGABUR- thanks hun, how r u today? x


----------



## chugabur1972

Charlene - I still feel numb but I'm trying to be positive.  Take care and thank you for asking xx


----------



## WannabMum39

Yesterday I had my eggs collected, x20!! very pleased with that result, in a bit of achy pain now...but not taking pain killers so quite happy with the hot water bottle...
Just had THE phonecall saying that of my 20, 14 fertilised and that I am due in on saturday at 130pm (homerton) to have my ET...I couldnt even speak,just cry I am so relived and happy at the same time...

Now for the next stage.....


----------



## EllasMummy

Ivfmama- I wouldn't stress to much they will likely just up your dose 

Wannamum39- yayyyy way to go xxx


----------



## star17

Morning all,

Ginger, I am fine thank you!  I am feeling surprisingly fine this morning.  I am symptom spotting like mad!!  I felt sick for about 5 seconds this morning, which is clearly morning sickness (despite it being far too early and only 5 seconds!). But hey, if it helps me to feel positive, then why not!!  I am thinking of you and hoping that all remains good on OTD.  hugs x

Buffy, that is just awful.  Take care of yourself. x

Charlene, sending lots of positive vibes to you for tomorrow.  Hope you are OK. x

Feelinglucky and Irishflower - how are you both doing?

Chocolatebutton - did you hurt yourself?  hope you are OK.  

mross - I think that sounds OK.  hopefully your nurses will be able to reassure you.

Ellasmummy - that sounds nice, relax and be pampered.  I had to take my nail polish off for EC (they like to be able to see the colour of your fingertips apparently.  I had just had a manicure stupidly!! the awards do sounds fab - congratulations!

Dumbwing - I have not experienced that - good luck for Saturday.

Clare - take care, my thoughts are with you x 

Ivfmamma - that sounds good in terms of numbers, they just need to grow more.  My understanding from my clinic is that they like to see 5 follicles at 18mm or over at trigger day.  Yours have a bit of growing to do - I think they grow around 2mm a day.  My accupuncture lady swears by a hot water bottle, rest and a lot of protein.  I would suggest that you call them back and talk it through with them.  hopefully you will get a more helpful nurse (they should have been happy to discuss with you there and then - it is not fair to not explain it to you).  

Wannabmum - fab news!  good luck for the next stage!

Speak soon!


----------



## charlene666

star- thank u hun. i'm alright. in two minds really. part of me doesn't want to give up hope as i feel so different but the sensible part of me says to let it go,we knew the odds as i've said before and i need to accept that to avoid more heartache tomorrow. time will tell. hope you're well sweetie.


----------



## irishflower

I'm ok thanks star - hope you're well too aside from all that symptom spotting  

Day 3 of stimms now and just feeling a bit flu-like, achy in my back and neck, headachy and on-off nausea.  Not too bad though (and the injections have got easier!) and I plan to work from home tomorrow to take it easy.  Roll on Monday's scan!


----------



## chocolate button82

Star- I'm ok a bit stuff but doin ok jst restin now an gonna take it easy I've hurt my bk shoulder an arm jst hope I didn't hurt my little embie xx


----------



## charlene666

chocolatebutton-have u phoned clinic yet hun? x


----------



## star17

Charlene - I wouldnt give up hope, you are not at OTD yet.  Regardless of the result tomorrow, you should be very proud of what you have achieved.  Putting ourselves through this is very hard.  I am good, trying not to get excited about test day for similar reasons!

Chicolatebutton - I really think it would be very hard to hurt the embie.  It would be such a different story if it was later on, but at the moment it is a bit like it is squashed in a big jam sandwich with plenty of protection.  

Irishflower - I am very good thanks!  Glad the injections are getting better.  Hope Monday goes well.  Don't you just love those scans (not!)!!!!


----------



## chocolate button82

Jst rang the clinic now they sed not to worry an jst take it easy an rest xx


----------



## charlene666

star- you are just that, a star. x. CHOCOLATEBUTTON- i bet you'll feel happier for just calling them. take it easy. x


----------



## mross

You know this is such a tough bloody journey!  I think you all rock!  This is the hardest thing ever to go through isnt it?  Even if we get to BFP its still a tough ride with chemical pregancies.  Im not bleeding but have very hideous dry black clots (im sorry i know its gross), which is like my ectopic experiences, ive got very sore crampy back and tummy, called hte clinic who have said they arent overly concerned about the black blood (?) as could be to do with Porgesterone pessaries, and to take 2 paracetomal and stay positive.  They also said they wont know until my 7 week scan.  Its just so scary.

Love and hugs to everyone with BFNs xx


----------



## Ivfmamma

Clinic have called & I'm to up my dose to 225 menopur (was on 150) so I have 1 extra powder a night to help things work, I'm back Saturday morning for a scan ........ 

I've just been making a glass of milk in the kitchen singing 'grow follies grow' lmao!!!!  

Ohhhh what a life experience this is

Remember girls were all special - not many women get to take part in the wonder of science, we should all be very proud of oursselfs xxxxxx


----------



## Feelinglucky

*mross* got my fingers crosse its all ok,whats your otd?xx

*chocolatebutton* take it easy, and b careful!!x

*star* hope your ok, hope your morning sickness has passed 

*irishflower* glad the injections r going ok, hope the side effects are not to bad, just think of what could be x

*ivfmamma* u little worrier!! Sure itll all b fine, sounds at tho your doing great, just keep singing  x

*ellasmummy* well done for treating yourself x

*dumbwing* hope it sorts itself for u xx 

*charlene* fingers stilll crossed tight for u xx

*buffy* another  xx

*wannabmum* congratulations, all the best for the next step x

Sorry if i missed anyone xx

Afm - i now feel completely normal except belly is still bloated with my overgrown ovaries!  week tomorrow since et, i think i might test next wed,as thats two weeks since ec. Otd was next fri though. What do u think?xx


----------



## charlene666

i'd advise you to wait hun. x


----------



## WannabMum39

thanks ladies for the positive vibes, all helps me keep on an even keel!!

I am quite bloated at the mo and am hoping its not OHSS, but as I can wee (drinking tonnes of water) and walk about (just), i am praying its just me being a wuss....

to all those in the 'wait', good luck, you are nearly there.... 

To any with sad news, my heart and love goes to you, you are so strong and I/we appreciate you being able to voice your feelings...

to everyone, thanks again, without this, I dunno what I would do...x


----------



## higham8

not been on for 2 days and so much has gone on   to them with bfn

gosh this 2ww is so going slow cant believe i got another week to go

feelinglucky2012 - i know its tempting to test wed but try and keep positive and wait till otd if u can, how you feeling at moment any early signs

star - i had the same this morn felt sick for about 5 mins when i got up to go toilet felt dizzy so lay down for 5 mins then felt fine after lol, i really do hope its early signs  

ivf mamma im sure you will be fine with them follies and was on 450 on menopur and i only manage get 5 folies on 1 ovary other did not work i think it decided pack in on me i was so worried but yours seem to be starting well good luck for the next scan

charlene -  fingers crossed for you


----------



## Feelinglucky

*higham* hiya, nope no early signs really except i did think argos smelt really bad yesterday which i didnt think twice about, and then walked in wilko and said to my friend, it stinks in here and realised what id said. Maybe my friend needs more deoderant 

Also I'm peeing lots, but that may b normal for me I'm not sure, I'm trying not symptom spot really. I'm feeling quite "normal"!

I was thinking id test loads but after the changing tests on here i think i should wait. If it's chemical or early mc then i probably wouldn't b any wiser.xx


----------



## NicL

hi lovely ladies

sorry i've not been arouns much for the past few days - been having a bit of a wobble but i have been catching up on all the news.

Its heartbreaking to hear about the BFNs - i am so sorry ladies but stay strong.

mross/ginger -  for early testing but preying for you that your bfps stick with you.

charlene - really hope that tomorrows test shows a different result for you.

So we found out on tuesday that none of our other blasts were good enough to freeze. 3 out of the 4 made it to blast but then the inner cell mass had started to die. Pretty gutted to be honest. We really hadn't expected frosties at the start but then everything seemed to be going so well and we started to believe that we would have some. So then i was really annoyed at my self for assuming that we would (i know its only about a third of couples that are lucky enough).

Although the nurse said that it was no reflection of the quality of the blast that was put back i cant help wondering - if they all died then what hope has the one inside me got. I know i shouldnt think like that but its hard to stop the nagging thought.

ivfmamma - follies looking good. very good that they are all roughly the same size - its much harder if you have a few that are say 15-16 but others that are smaller as they often have to sacrifice the bigger ones  to get the smaller ones through.

higham/ feelinglucky - hello OTD buddies nightmare this 2ww isnt it! 

I dont think i will be testing early. I dont think i am brave enough. I'd kind of rather not know and then i can just keep pretending its all ok.

I've had no symptoms at all. In fact i feel quite well. Not really even feeling anything from the progesterone. 

The only wierd thing is that for the last few weeks the cat has been behaving very oddly - running around like a mad thing, scraching the walls, biting etc. Tonight he has been sleeping on my feet for two hours. I think animals do sense things - but not sure what this would mean - its just a bit odd (he'll probably go back to being a loon tomorrow and its me being a superstituous crazy woman looking for a 'sign'!)


----------



## Feelinglucky

Hi nicl - i don think you should think like that, could have been lots if things. 

Week 1 is over, so were half way there...... Not been 2 bad really. I think im so convinced itll b a bfn the sameas everyother month that i'm not thinking about it until people ask me or i read something.

I didnt have any frosties out of 16 eggs, i literally got the two they put back in so i know how your feeling xx

Our cats are always a bit strange  x


----------



## dumbwing07

Omg sky living. Worlds oldest mums woman at 72 wants a baby.


----------



## star17

Wow.  I reckon my odds have to be better than hers.  Surely?!


----------



## dumbwing07

lol star yer definatley. She was refused. another one was 67 and died when the twins she had were two, and the other one is 70 and her daughters are 16. I think its selfish when women are so old but no one can stop that urge to be a mum as we all know


----------



## star17

Nicl - Please don't think like that.  Firstly it is expected that a percentage of eggs will fail for some reason along the way.  Secondly they selected the ones they did for a reason and thirdly a lot of people believe they are much better off inside you.  I felt very similar when I had 5 eggs on day 3.  Given my very large amount of follicles, I thought I would end up with some serious eggage!  It took some help from others to make me accept that that wasnt bad.  I seriously thought I would have loads of frosties and I had 1.  Positive thoughts honey x 

dumbwing - no, but surely it gets to a point when you have to consider that it is unfair to the kids?!  Those poor 2 year old.

Now I have AF crams going on.  Anyone else?  No bleeding yet though, just really feel like it is coming.  Not liking......


----------



## Feelinglucky

Urgh thats wrong and sad for the children!

Ok so i dont usually do this but i went on online tarot just where you pick six random cards and it gives u a free reading - 

Ive copied and pasted it....

The Sun is shining on you - it's your time for success, joy and happiness. You will feel confident and full of vitality. It's a time to celebrate with friends and loved ones, perhaps enjoy a well-earned holiday, a time of pleasure and good news around children or the conception or birth of a longed-for baby. If you are not feeling this way take heart, you will enter this period soon.

Omg!! I hope its true... I do go to lapland next saturday... Day after otd so the holiday part is right i know at least!!! Lets hope its true xx


----------



## star17

That would be so cool!  I reckon it is true.


----------



## chocolate button82

Star-I'm gettin ad cramps but mild 1s an I've got really sore boobs hope it's a gd sign wens ur otd date xx


----------



## star17

Chocolatebutton - Monday!  I go to the clinic for a blood test (quite early as 14 days post EC).  fingers crossed!  thank you for replying, nice that someone else is feeling the same!


----------



## Munchable

Hi girls, need some advice ASAP ...I got a positve over the past 3 days - 3 days before my test day (today), but yesterday I started bleeding (like I had started my period).  I rang the fertility nurse this morning to let them know neg or positive - I informed them it was positive, but I am bleeding and cramping too.  She said to just test again once the bleeding has stopped.  I am still bleeding - but not as much and I just don't know what to think now.  Has anyone who has been pregnant before had this?? Please help...opinions please?  xxx


----------



## star17

SweetP, I am afraid I don't know, but thinking of you.  xxx


----------



## charlene666

my otd today,tested with first wee- definite negative. even though i knew its still a shock.dont know how i should feel,more annoyed cos wasted all that money,as it stands i dont wanna go thru it all again.got 2 frostie's so prob try that next year and not do full blown ivf again,i dont know may feel different another day. on top of that, i took half a toe nail off when i kicked something. peachy' sorry girls i'm out the game. good luck to each and everyone of you. need to go deal with things now. i'll come back soon, thank u lot for your support. i wouldn't have got thru this without u. xx


----------



## ginger79

Charlene I am so sorry to see your news, thinking of you. Hoping after some much needed
time out you will be successful with your FET. xxx


----------



## charlene666

thanks hun. x


----------



## EllasMummy

Sat waiting to go in.... Gowned up.... Hubby off doing sample and I'm absolutely terrified x

Charlene so sorry sweetie x

Fingers crossed it stoops sweep x


----------



## chocolate button82

Charlene- so sorry to hear ur news Hun take care xxx


----------



## irishflower

So sorry to hear your sad news Charlene -  just take some time out and see how you feel in a while, no point in trying to decide anything now, you just need to concentrate on you for the next while x


----------



## star17

Really sorry to hear your news Charlene.  Take care and feel proud of yourself for getting where you have.  Big hugs xxx


----------



## charlene666

thank you everyone. good luck ellasmummy. spoke to clinic,they suggest doing FET next month. talk to other half tonight before i decide.cant think straight right now. x


----------



## EllasMummy

Well ladies that's me done  

6 eggs!!!!!  for ivf lite that's good result they aim for 4 

Xxx


----------



## irishflower

that's great ellasmummy!


----------



## charlene666

well done ellasmummy. x


----------



## Buffy25

So, so sorry to hear your news *Charlene*. I phoned my clinic and it looks like I'll begin my FET in Jan as they want me to have a proper bleed in December before trying again. It's hard to think of it right now as we've been through the mill a bit. But try and think positive, you never know the next cycle may be THE ONE, and all of this heartache will seem like a distant memory. Thinking of you 

*Ellasmummy* - that's such great news - good luck sweetie!


----------



## chugabur1972

So sorry to hear that Charlene.  Take care of yourself.  I'm always here if you wanna chat xx


----------



## mross

Hi girls,

Charlene - sent you a wee pm - so so sorry for you.

Sadly ive just been to the clinic and they have advised its very much a miscarriage im having, brown bleeding turned to dark red and ive been in pain all night and all day, have a period flow with the cramping, starts in my thighs then goes through my back and in my sides.  Ive to stop the progestserone.  I asked 3 times if they are sure i should stop just in case and they said yes there is no point taking it.  I think there are a few of us with BFPs and bleeding just now, I just want to reassure everyne that my bleeding is full flow and blood when i wee and on ST and the cramps are painful and I guess thats why its miscarriage.  

Wishing all you girls success, lots of love xxx


----------



## hamilton74

mross, so sorry to hear that.   . I've had a BFN today, so am sad also though it's seems even more cruel what you've been dealt.xx


----------



## charlene666

mross- oh honey. i'm so sorry! that must be awful sweetie. sending u lots of love


----------



## star17

Best wishes to all of you.  Take good care of yourselves.  xxx


----------



## irishflower

Lots of   mross and hamilton - really feel for you both; just hits home how uncertain and traumatic this journey can be x


----------



## EllasMummy

Mross- I'm thinking of you and I'm
So sorry for your loss x


----------



## ginger79

Oh no *mross* and *hamilton*   so, so sorry for you both.

Thinking of you and everyone else who has been dealt similar hands... it's horrible that everything is so out of our control. You're right irishflower, "uncertain and traumatic" is spot on.

Hugs to you both


----------



## mross

Thanks so much girls, dont know what i would do without this site, it just helps sometimes doesnt it. 

Thinking of you all.  Im in a solpadeine haze at the moment and feeling actually stronger than I thought i would and already decided to go ahead and FET January, going to get 2 put back in, Ive had such a rollercoaster for 13 months with all the ectopics and surgeries I guess I cant let myself give in now, got to just keep going until one sticks.

xx


----------



## charlene666

never give up. x


----------



## chugabur1972

charlene666 said:


> never give up. x


I second that


----------



## NicL

ellasmummy great news on egg collection. well done you.

Mross charlene Hamilton - so so sorry to hear your news.  .Am thinking of you ladies.

sweetpea - how you getting on. Praying it sticks for you x

well have got over my wobble and feeling lots better today. You ladies are completely right need to stay positive and stop being a drama queen! So this weekend will be one of action and going to get started with my Christmas shopping. 

x


----------



## star17

I am going Christmas shopping on Friday with my sister as we both have the day off.  In a strange way I quite enjoy it!  Take care all xxx


----------



## star17

We have been a quiet lot on here today, quite understandably.  Before the weekend, Ijust wanted to check in with everyone.

Nicl - wobbles are completely natural (and Isuspect hormone induced!) so don't beat yourself up!  However the positive attitude is great!  Enjoy the Christmas shopping!

Clare and Charlene - totally with you on that.  xxx

Mross, I have a feeling FET in Jan is the time for you!  Hope you feel better soon.

Ginger - how are you doing my dear?  

Hamilton - really sorry honey.  hope you are OK.

Buffy - Jan will be good for you also. 

Ellasmummy - nicely done!  How ar you feeling?

Irishflower, Ivfmamma, chocolate button and feelinglucky - how are you all?

I am sitting on the sofa with my lovely dh, who has just admitted that when he serves ice cream he picks out the chocolate bits to give me extra.  I mean bless - how lovely.  I am more likely to do the opposite!!!


----------



## Feelinglucky

Evening star, dh sounds lovely! I would prob do opposite 2!  

I'm feeling ok, been a total b*#%h today, like i usually am day b4 af, so we'll see!!
Also i have very sore boobs (sorry tmi) but they're agony! I know that'll b the progesterone doing it's job.

Other than that i feel completely normal!  

How r u doing? 

Nicl- ive had a very wobbly day today, think we'll all b there at some point, but were half way there now!!   x


----------



## star17

I am good thank you feelinglucky.  Wednesday was a wobble day for me.  I had to not call anyone as I would have cried!  I was super emotional - anything would set me off, I was seriously down in the dumps.  I texted dh at work and he came home 30 mins early with flowers.  Mmmmmmm he really is lovely (anyone else think I am being soppy tonight?!).  Felt much more positive yesterday and today.  Looking forward to te weekend.


----------



## EllasMummy

Well I've managed to get to Telford and get on the stage for my awards.... If be lying to say its not been uncomfy but painkillers have helped. Time for bed more fun tomoro xxxx

Any idea what time clinics likely to call about my little embros? X

Thanks everyone x


----------



## Feelinglucky

Well done ellasmummy, my clinic rung at 8am.

Thinks some rung later though from what i can remember people saying.x


----------



## HelsB

Ladies, I'm another who has been avidly reading all the posts but not jumped in until now. Firstly I would like to thank each and every one for having opened your hearts and your souls on this thread. I have found reading about your experiences invaluable and you've made me laugh when it all seems to get too much. I love the support and positivity you have all shared, and have felt both elated by the BFPs while shedding tears for those of you who it hasn't worked for (this time!). Hummmmmm ... I'm thinking the hormones are making me emotional this morning lol. 

Most of you are ahead of me in treatment as it took me over 3 to downreg, but I had my first scan yesterday (at day 8 stims) and hey presto I'm ready! It was a huge surprise, and the nurse at st Mary's Manchester couldn't hide her shock hehehe. EC is scheduled for Monday, and hopefully have 8 mature follicles each with an egg. 

Good luck for those on 2ww and to all those reading but not joining this thread, and sending my love to everyone who had bad news ... I hope you find comfort soon!

Hels xxx

Ps. I'm hating the sicky feeling all the time, especially as I've gone off chocolate! What's that all about?!?!?!


----------



## EllasMummy

Well ladies had the call.... 5 out of my 6 are doing well
And clinic want to go for 5 days blasts... Been booked in for Wednesday at 2.30 for E/T 

Xx


----------



## Ivfmamma

Scan in 40 minutes nearly there now, been travelling since 7am!

Very nervous xxxxx


----------



## EllasMummy

Good luck ivfmama x


----------



## irishflower

Hi star, I'm doing ok, constant cramps in my tummy now though, some quite sharp.....woke hubby at about 4.30 am this morning to hold my hand for a bit as they were quite bad. Hopefully a sign something is happening! Injections much easier now. SOunds like your dh is looking after you properly anyway  

Well done ellasmummy and welcome hels!


----------



## Ivfmamma

not good news 

My follies are being horrible & not growing fast enough, I have loads of baby ones & a few at 10mm & only 1 at 12mm 



My lining has gone up to 7mm from 4.2mm which is the only good thing to come out of today, 

I'm back Monday for a scan & again on Wednesday & Wednesday is decision day ...... I'll either trigger or abandon cycle, so upset  

I've tried hot water bottle & milk upped protein upped menopur dose & still not much improvement, I've got to coast on same dose now as they won't increase cos of my pcos 

I think games over for me girls x


----------



## Munchable

Hi girls,

thanks for your support.  Im ok.  I have decided to ring the hospital Mond and ask - or demand in a polite way blood tests done to monitor my hcg levels as they have not offered to do that - they just said I should retest in one week, to be fair I cant wait that long and it is not nice for me to have to wait and see like that evey day will just drag.  I have taken two tests since and they are still positive and stronger so I just dont know I just think this is so cruel.  Thinking of you all, hugs x


----------



## dumbwing07

Hiya Ladies!

Well i had another scan this morning, womb lining was 9mm and fluid has gone! As a result i had ET this morning at 10.30! All went well, only thawed one embie and it thawed out no problems and is nice and strong. 
So pleased, found ET a little uncomfortable (apparently have a sensitive cervix lol) but all is well and on to the 2ww now, yippeee! Not aloud to take a pregnancy test gotta go into the clinic and the OTD is my birthday!! 

So feeling wonderful and im pleased as punch 

Ivfmamma - Please dont be too disheartend hun, im sure everything will be fine, try and be positive it really does help!

Nicl - xmas shopping and getting on with things as normal i think is deff the right way to go!

Star17 - hope your ok hun, dh sounds like a gem!

Feelinglucky - my boobs are killing too, deffs the progesterone.

HelsB - welcome hun! we are all here to listen/talk when ever you need it!

Ellasmummy - sounds great hun! Pleased for you hope those embies keep doing well!

SweetP183 - hope everything turns out ok in the end for you hun! 

sending love prayers and baby dust to you all! Ladies on their 2ww hang in there!


----------



## helsbels40

Hello again everyone, just wanted to ask a question, I had first baseline scan on thurs, lining was fine, however I had 20 follies on one ovary and 21 on the other, I started stims on thurs. Just sounds like alot, I don't have pco's apparently. How many follies did u guys have at this stage?


----------



## NicL

hello ladies

star - thanks for the messages and reassurance (nice to know i am not the only one wobbling from time to time!) Yes i agree your dh sounds like a gem (mine just keeps on rubbing my nose in it  that i cant have a drink!)

feelinglucky - sorry your having a wobble.   I am having no symptoms either. Completely normal appart from every now and again i get a litle pain in my sides (but given the prodding and poking my poor ovaries have had, no surprise really!)

dumbwing - so please for you! OTD has to be a sign! What a fab birthday pressie that would be. Fingers crossed for you.

helsb - welcome honey and congrats on the stims - thats fab! 

ellasmummy - fab news on going to blast. Well done you!

helsbels - that does sound like quite a lot but there are several girls on here who had similar so i wouldnt worry. I was never told how many i had before i started stims but my antral follicle count the month before i started downregging was 12 which is at the low end of the normal for my age - 35. I think if you are in your erly 30s 'normal' is between 12-20 (but normal really doesnt seem to account for much in this game!). It doesnt necessarily mean that they will all stimulate though and i am sure that the clinic will be monitoring you closely. What are you stiming with? Gonal F? menopur? What dose?

ivfmamma - I am so sorry for you sweetie and   that they get a wriggle on and grow over the weekend. I am sure mross wont mind me mentioning her story - dont  forget she was in the same position and only had 3 follies growing slowly - by end of the weekend they were all doing well. Everyone is different and people take different length of time to respond. Stay positive. 

So full of inspiration after watching kirsty allsop in the week (i know - she does my head in but winter telly is rubbish!) i have been 'upcycling' a shelving unit this afternoon (basically i'm too tight to go out and buy a new one so painting it bright red!) and when i get my fat bum off the sofa i am going to go make soup and a chicken pie...god i'm getting old :->

Off to watch my DHs band tonight which will be fun but have the dreaded covering up not drinking (gig nights are normally pretty boozy as they dont do many anymore and i dont normally drink spirits, Just hoping they will have some alcohol free beer in the pub!)

take  care all xx


----------



## jellybaby81

Hi hels bell 
I have pcos and had that many starting and i overstimmed on 150iu gonal. What dose are u on? And what age are u? Those 2 are v important factors..
My cycle was cancelled.but i believe thats v unusual
best of luck!
Hi to all others have just checked in and seen lots of sad results for some. Sending u all hugs and wishes. I will say it again Infertilty Sucks!!!!!!
Jb


----------



## helsbels40

Hi jellybaby
I am 31 and taking 150iu merional.  At the scan the nurse said they will prob do lower dose, but then she rung and said 150, going for a scan next Thursday. How long were u on stims before u were cancelled. I'm a bit worried, all I can do is wait and see and leave it to the professionals.


----------



## jellybaby81

hey
I just turned 31 and also questioned my dose.before starting. I have done iuis with this.clinic so they know i am quite sensitive to drugs but they insisted on 150 and it all went to crap. Stimmed for 9 days from.day 3 then was called that night and cancelled. I had 60 follicles at this stage 38 of them over 12mm. In jan i will be doing 100 and even that dose worries me. Have u ever done injectables before? If not then they will start u on 150 regardless however this can go either way for u.
Hope this helps. U sure u dont have pcos? I have longish cycles 45 days and lots of follicles and thats it!


----------



## helsbels40

This is my first treatment, ICSI due to MF.  I have regularish cycles (28-32 days) they said it was multifollicular ovaries, but my ovaries are 'normal' shape and hormone levels 'normal'. Good luck for ur next cycle hopefully they get it right for u. Its crap having no control.


----------



## jellybaby81

You too hells bell
did not mean to scare u  could be the perfect dose for u. As i said i think i am a very particular case!
Ps i knew from day 7 stims scan that things were not going right
jb


----------



## star17

Hello everyone.  I have had a lovely day today visiting a friend with a six week old and a 2 year old.  She fell pregnant within 2 months of trying both times, but strangely all I feel for her is pleased.  I think it is because she is lovely and recognises that she is lucky!  Anyway basically she let me hold her a lot and it was lovely!  Even though she was sick down my top!!!  

Ellasmummy.  Seriously, how an earth did you manage that!  I am probably just a bit of a wuss, but I snuggled up on the sofa for 2 days post EC!!  I am v impressed.  Also well done on your eggs, good going.  

Feeling lucky, hope you are feeling less grumpy today!  I am feeling absolutely normal today, just a little tired! 

Hels -welcome - glad you are here.  Good luck for EC, enjoy the sedation (it is great!).  In terms of follies, I had about 45!!!  but only 13 or so grew.  They put me on a low dose of menopur at 112.5, which is probably why they didn't all grow.  Just make sure they scan you often (I had scans on day 5,7 and 9).  

Irishflower - I hope you are feeling better.  I think some cramps are good as sign things are growing, but if they get too bad make sure you tell the nurse so the keep an eye on you. xxx

Ivfmamma - fingers crossed for you.  I really hope they respond well over the next few days.  

nicl - well my dh does that too.....!!  I would go for vodka tonic without the vodka - no one will know!  Except that might not be gig like - my turn to sound old!!

Jellybaby - welcome back - haven't spoken or a bit.  How are you?!

Everyone else - hello and take care.

Bye xxx

PS it is probably about time to admit that I don't know what Afm means - anyone?  oooooooH I have just worked it out!  Ignore me.  Literally just then - lightbulb moment.  Well not really in that I wasn't being very smart... anyway time to shut up!


----------



## irishflower

Lol star   glad you had a good day and a friend who is understanding and thankful, that would definitely make things easier.

My scan is on Monday so will definitely mention cramps then if they've got any worse. Right, time for my injection before heading out to dinner! Have a good evening all x


----------



## dumbwing07

Feelinglucky - am i right to think you had a 2 day transfer?

ive been told this is maybe not very good? my clinic never said anything and my embie thawed lovely. Im worried now? surely if it wasnt a good idea they would have said


----------



## star17

Dumbwing, if you thawed one, there's no point in going to blast as the only reason they do that is to chose between them.  Don't worry!


----------



## dumbwing07

Thanks star hun ive been fretting.xx


----------



## Feelinglucky

Hi dumbwing - yes i had a 2 day transfer, i had 16 eggs, shared 8, and only two fertilised normally so there was no point waiting to c which was strogest etc as they didnt have a choice and would rather put them back into the natural environment. To b honest i feel if theyre going to stick they will, theres a plenty of people on there that have had 5 day blasts and unfortunately got a bfn.

Good luck xxx


----------



## Feelinglucky

Oops missed star - i'm a bit happier today, was back in work today after 9 days off  

I'm really tired today and have been feeling horrible all day. Could be work related!


----------



## dumbwing07

Feelinglucky thanks hun makes me feel better. Hope you have a better day tomorro!
Don't know about you but I feel bloated!


----------



## Feelinglucky

Dumbwing i was painfully bloated and had trapped wind for a week after ec, it was agony. Its gone now thankfully. 

The progesterone can cause it 2 xx


----------



## charlene666

hello my lovelies. how are you all? i had an awful day yesterday but today was perfect, 7 hour road trip with parents and my daughter to get my new car,love it,is 7 yrs newer and a diesel so saves fuel. i have decided to go for FET,may speak to a few of u around next month if any having same then? i'll catch up properly tomorrow. x


----------



## Buffy25

*Charlene* - Looks like I'll be having FET Jan. Have my follow up appt to discuss, but was told by nurse that it will prob be Jan. Glad you're feeling a bit better  x


----------



## charlene666

buffy- hey, january suits better as christmas is stressful enough then i got my dads birthday new years eve so less stress in january. it'll be nice to have someone i know on that cycle.hope u r well. x


----------



## EllasMummy

Well that's me just in bed.... After the 2nd day of our convention at work.... I now have 8 days off work to look after this little embro/blast.

I've had a great weekend danced my socks off and refrained from drinking the free bar at work 

Received 2 massive awards at work for the last 12 months in case none of you know what I do I'm
A CAMBRIDGE WEIGHT PLAN..... Consultant 
I also was model strutting my stuff on the cat walk today in front of just over 1000 ladies and gents.... You would evert of known I had e/c on Friday lol...


Thinking off everyone getting bfn... And really hope you guys that are going for FET get a better result. 

Progesterone.... I was an hour later taking it too
Night? Just as I was out at do? Will this cause any probs x


----------



## Feelinglucky

Well i think its over for me, im bleeding  

I'm not due to test until friday, but from what I've read it doesn't sound like implantation bleeding.
Red but watery colour? Sorry tmi. 

Ill post again later, I'm sad at the moment xx


----------



## Ivfmamma

Ive started to really hate this thread now.... sorry girls, a few weeks ago we were all upbeat having our private fertility friends disco & now every time I come on I'm seeing bad news..

NO more bad news! 

Everyone needs GOOD news!

I hate to read ladies getting bfns or bleeding etc.. its not fair  

Right that's it now 

NO MORE BAD NEWS IS TO HAPPEN TO ANYONE ON THIS THREAD


----------



## Feelinglucky

Sorry x


----------



## ginger79

Hi everyone, sorry I haven't posted properly for a while, am away at the moment. Been reading up on your news - will do personals when I'm home tonight but just wanted to come on to say thinking of you all on this tough journey and my heart goes out to all of you who are struggling with bad news.  

I also wanted to share some good news on ivfmamma's instructions! Today is my OTD and it's a BFP!! Very very early days but we are over the moon. Going to call clinic tomo to see if can get blood test, if not will go to GP. Roll on the first early scan...

Really hope to see some more good news on here soon, thinking of all of you and sending out lots of positive vibes! xxxx 

feelinglucky nothing to apologise for this thread is for support through good and bad times. Really hope it's not over for you, I don't know about bleeding but I know it's not always a bad sign, maybe call your clinic? xxx


----------



## charlene666

ivfmamma- lol bless your heart. GINGER- congrats sweetheart,well done you! good luck honey. FEELINGLUCKY- i'm sorry to hear of your bleeding but dont give up yet! i've known women to bleed most the way thru a pregnancy. there is still a good chance it may just be it implanting- dont get caught up with it may be or may not be, every woman is different. you are all a special bunch of people and my thoughts r with u all. x


----------



## chocolate button82

Ginger- congratulations hunni made up for u take care xx


----------



## star17

Ginger, congratulations, really pleased for you!  Enjoy!

Charlene - hey honey, how is your new car treating you?  Does it have a name?

Feelinglucky - no need to apologise as that us what we are here for?  If it is jst a bit, I think that is quite common.  What do your clinic say?

Ivfmamma - I also hope we only have good news from now on.  Good luck everyone!

Ellasmummy - nicely done!  I can't believe that you were up and dancing - you are mad!!  Enjoy your week off - sounds like you deserve it.

Chocolatebutton - hope you are good today.

Have a nice day all and take care.  Hello to everyone else that hasn't posted yet today. xxx


----------



## irishflower

Congratulations *Ginger*, it's fab to hear some good news on here!

*Feelinglucky* - fingers crossed it's not the bad news you're fearing; things could still work out so stay positive x

Morning to everyone else  !!

AFM - cramps have somewhat died down this morning - were really bad yesterday and particularly into the evening, very heavy and bloated. Going to try and get some housework done in the next few hours and get out for a bit while I feel ok, plus start packing as we'll hopefully have to go to Scotland at some point this week - eek!! Scan at 7.50 am tomorrow so it's an early start for me!

Lots of xxx


----------



## Feelinglucky

Star - i havent rung the clinic ill ring in the morning. They'll probably tell me to wait until friday and do a test i would think. 

I think im starting to get af pains, but not sure could b stress!!

Tmi alert!! - The blood was like a watery red first thing this morning and then there was normal red colour like normal af, and now its brown. Its when i wipe, but its not a small spot if u know what i mean. I'll see how it goes the rest of the day x


----------



## star17

feeling lucky - Fingers crossed that it will stay light and go away!  It might be implantation bleeding or nothing.  Fingers crossed xxx

Irishflower - I forgot that you were heading to Scotland for the week.  Good luck!  I hope that it all goes well for you - keep us posted on each stage - and good news please!!!

I also have cramps today - fingers crossed it is nothing more than 2 little embies settling in more!  Lets wait and see!

Have a nice day all - I am going to homebase to buy some paint!


----------



## chocolate button82

Hey ladies dnt knw wether its all over for us got brown blood so gutted hope its implantation but I doubt it anybody else ad this then found out they were pregnant xx


----------



## star17

Chocolatebutton - I think implantation blood is generally brown.  Don't give up hope - it could be a good sign!


----------



## Feelinglucky

Chocolate button - how strange weve had this the same day, our cycles have allmost been identical. Has there been a lot? Sorry awful question x

Fingers crossed for both of us xx


----------



## chocolate button82

Sorry for tmi but went the toilet about half an hr ago an ad a small blood clot but ad no bleeding since om so scared I knw let's hope it's implantation feeling lucky its very strange xxx


----------



## mross

Hi girls,

Aww congrats ginger that's amazing news!! Xxx

I'm still bleeding but hot is stronger than ever so im confused, its been heavy heavy bleeding and pain for 2 days and now just bleeding.  The test is stronger than ever this morning but I had been told on Friday I was miscarrying and to stop progesterone which I fid. I know hcg can stay in your system though so not getting hopes up.

Charlene and Buffy girlies plan is get in January so would be amazing to see U ladies all here again.  Other ladies im still here seeing who is doing what lol xxxx


----------



## mross

My new phone doing weird word corrections lol get is get and hot is hpt x


----------



## dumbwing07

Feelinglucky - its far to early to know yet hun, Embie takes 5 days to implant and youve got another 5 days before you should know the outcome, just hang in there and dont test i think testing is a bad idea. Ive been advised pregnancy tests can give a false positive/negative and ive gotta go back for a blood test. Please be strong, i know its difficult but you can do it!

I feel fine really, bloated and muscles in my abdomen are tight, ive also slept most of the day, weird i know with only havin et yesterday but my mum knew she was pregnant straight away so im holding onto this as being a positive sign. I will be this ones mum lol!

hope the rest of you are doing well, stay positive!


----------



## charlene666

FEELINGLUCKY AND CHOCOLATEBUTTON- please dont worry yourselves yet. speak to your clinics and see what they say. take care. MROSS-glad you're still here,not heard from u in few days so was worrying a bit about you. maybe call your clinic and ask them too? take it easy. TO EVERYONE ELSE good luck to anyone testing tomorrow,or having ec,or et or scans tomorrow. take care. oh AFM, my car insurance company was closed today so cant get new car til tomorrow,bummer! am doing ok though. x


----------



## Ivfmamma

Another scan for me tomorrow   let's see what my follicles are playing at! 

I hope they have grown a lot as they were only measuring at highest of 12mm on day 9 stim scan 
Tomorrow is day 11 so I really hope for good news as I'm supposed to have egg collection this week x


----------



## Feelinglucky

Well the blood is now very dark brown like very dry blood, nothing like af?
Anyone know what dark dark brown means??
Aaaarrrrgggggghhhhhhh!!!! God its so annoying!


----------



## ginger79

Evening everyone! Finally getting around to a proper catch up on here...

*Ivfmamma *- good luck for tomorrow and Wednesday, here's hoping your follies have a growth spurt. How many do you have at 10mm and what will your clinic accept for trigger? Really hope it's good news for you this week x

*SweetP183 *- How are you doing today? Yeah I would definitely phone the clinic again tomorrow and if not can you see your GP for blood tests?

*dumbwing07* - congrats on being PUPO!! Fingers crossed you get an extra special birthday present this year!

*helsbels40* - I had loads of follies (over 20 in each ovary plus lots of smaller ones they didn't bother counting/measuring properly) - but I have PCOS&#8230; Did your clinic say anything about the number? I'm not sure what's "normal" but I bet it varies loads from woman to woman&#8230; I was on gonal f and started on 150 but then they lowered my dose (they changed the dose a few times over the course of my stimms). When is your next scan and blood test? Will they be monitoring you regularly? Lots of follies isn't necessarily a problem - I went on to have EC and ET and am now lucky enough to have my BFP  Good luck!

*HelsB *- welcome and good luck for your EC tomorrow!

*EllasMummy* - great news on your blasts, good luck for ET Weds!

*irishflower *- thanks for the congrats! Good luck for your scan tomorrow x

*star17* - hello, thanks for the congrats! How are you? When is your OTD?

*Charlene* - thanks for the congrats! Fingers crossed your frostie brings you your BFP, what a lovely way that would be to start the new year. Enjoy your car tomorrow! x

*Buffy *- also wishing you all the best for your FET in January x

*Feelinglucky* - how are you doing? I would definitely call the clinic tomorrow and hopefully they will be able to reassure you. Having some bleeding isn't necessarily a bad sign and could be due to implantation! But I bet it's really scary&#8230; hope you're ok x  

*Chocolate button* - thanks for the congrats! How are you doing? Here's hoping your bleed was due to implantation, I think it's common to bleed a little x  

*mross *- thanks lovely, how are you doing? Sounds like you've been having a really tough and confusing time&#8230; Have you spoken to your clinic again? xx

Hello to *jellybaby* and anyone I've missed/anyone who's reading but not posting...  

AFM - I still can't believe this BFP is real! Will speak to the clinic tomorrow and hopefully sort out a blood test and scan date. So it's onto the next wait for me now and I'm scared about every twinge I get... can someone just fast forward me a couple of months please?? But we are over the moon and know how lucky we are, just hope our luck holds out xx


----------



## jellybaby81

Ginger big fat congrts to u! Good sign for the pcosers! Thanks for asking after me am doing well.
Star, also thanks for asking 2, u seem like such a positive person and I know that will come back to u in some way! Is your beta tomorrow? Fingers crossed for u.
Feeling lucky and choc button,hope its implantation!
Afm am doing good tho dh says im like kirsty from corrie, em helloooooooo?
Hi to all others
x


----------



## star17

Ginger, glad everything is going well.  let us know when your scan date is....so excited for you!  I am good - thanks for asking.  Otd is tomorrow - feeling rather nervous.  Going for a blood test first thing, results later in the day.  Fingers crossed! x

Jellybaby - thank you -that is a lovely thing to say.  Let's hope so!  Glad you are good. Take care x

Have a nice Sunday evening everyone!  I am watching tv this evening - glam life! Xxx


----------



## ginger79

Hey *jellybaby* really glad to hear you're doing well, I've been wondering how you've been getting on. Have you decided to stay with the same clinic for your next cycle? Really hope next time is the one for you     I think PCOS can bring some real positives for this treatment too! Good luck xx

*Star* GOOD LUCK for tomorrow!!    xx


----------



## star17

Thank you....fingers crossed.  I am amazed I didn't test early! Will post tomorrow.


----------



## Feelinglucky

Good luck star - u really are a star for not testing early xx

Weve all got out fingers crossed for u xx


----------



## dumbwing07

Good luck star, everything's crossed for you! Xx


----------



## irishflower

Best of luck for tomorrow star...will be thinking of you. Lots of  s and


----------



## irishflower

Well that was supposed to post a wee good luck smilie but doesn't look as if it did on my phone


----------



## star17

Thank you so much all.  You are lovely ladies.  xxx


----------



## higham8

star -   for tomorrow


----------



## charlene666

GINGER- thanks hun. my birthday is in late january so fingers crossed. take care everyone. x


----------



## EllasMummy

OMG GINGER I CANT EVEN TELL YOU HOW HAPPY I AM.... Let's hope this is the a roll for more BFP to come xxxx


----------



## Munchable

Hi Gals,

*mross * - *and whoever else is bleeding but has a positive test * (just skimmed and noticed a few) I just want to say - please, please go and get your blood work done tomorrow. HCG will increase if you are ok and pregnancy is fine and if it was/is a miscarrage it will lower. If it is going up and down this maybe an ectopic so you will need a scan (from past experience - not a good one either as I knew I had an ectopic and they could not find it, lost my right tube). Not to scare any of you, but I just think after what we have been through we need to clearly know the outcome I think it is unfair for us to guess - I have been doing tests since bleeding and they are getting darker daily so I am very confused. I am suprised they never asked me to come in for bloods, but I will ring them first thing in the morning again (rang sat left a message and since have not had a phone call back). They are a lovely team, but very busy so I think the way the NHS is sometimes is - if you dont ask you dont get. Let me know your outcomes. I am hoping for a blood tests Mon, Wed, Thurs (hopefully after second test I will ideally know). Fingers crossed, once we know we can all relax whatever the outcome X


----------



## EllasMummy

Fingers crossed for you sweets
And anyone else bleeding x


----------



## Ivfmamma

Good luck star x x x


----------



## irishflower

Good morning everyone - well had a day 7 scan this morning and not sure how to interpret the results: about 10 follicles on one side, 7 on the other - a few at around 10 mm, a few 11/12 and then a couple at 14.  Lining was 8 mm.

Because the doctor here in Belfast is only doing the scan and all my results are sent to Glasgow for analysis he wouldn't comment too much other than to say that "it's slightly more than what they'd like at this stage"?  Have now to wait all day on phone call from Glasgow  

What do you all think??  Driving myself crazy here!!  At least I know the stomach cramps have been for a reason.

Have a good Monday (if there is such a thing!) all x


----------



## Feelinglucky

Star - where r u? Whats your news!!

Right then i rung the clinic about the bleeding which im still getting, and they told me to up my pessaries to three a day instead of two. 

Chocolate button - how r u doing? x

Sorry rushing b4 work and will post properly later xx


----------



## Feelinglucky

Irishflower- i had 24 on my 7 day scan dont worry. Theres been plenty with more than that.

They shouldn't worry people like that x


----------



## EllasMummy

*Irish Flower-* yay that much better your defo getting thier xxxx

*star- *WHERE ARE U WE NEED NEWS....

*Well clinic just called and i have ; grade 1, grade 2, grade 3, grade 4 other 2 have made changes but are abnormal.*
*embrologist said the grade 1 and 2 only have a tiny difference between them but that my grade 1 is top quality. she said the grade 3 an d 4 both have 6 cells but have some fragmentation  ..... she said we are still going to 5 days. *

*im so nervous as now we might end up with just 1. or mayb even none. this could be our one and only shot as might have none to freeze.....i could cry i know it only takes one so im pinning all i have that my grade 1 and 2 keep growing...*

*i never understood activists that went mad about embryos being distroyed bcos to me life didnt begin till the heartbeat started. but now i totally get it i feel so attatched to those little embryos...  *

*anyone been like me? whats the chances with a grade 1 blast transfere? anyone know x*


----------



## irishflower

I think you're getting me confused with ivfmamma ellasmummy   this was my first scan since starting stims! Keep positive x


----------



## star17

I am here!!!  Sorry everyone - first opportunity to get online since this morning.  I have had my blood test - but I haven't heard back.  So I was distracting myself with meetings in the office - but in the end couldn't wait any more so did a poas and it is positive!!!!  Clear second line.  I just can't believe it - and am trying not to cry!!!  (Not succeeding I might add - everyone in the office is going to think I am mad!).  Please please please stick!!!! (and please let the blood test say the same thing!).  

Have to go to another meeting (looking slightly blotchy!) - will be back on later to catch up with all of your news! 

Take care all xxx


----------



## irishflower

Oh god star, made up for you, fantastic news!


----------



## ginger79

*irishflower* I had loads more follies, don't worry!!

*star* CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!! xxxx


----------



## jellybaby81

Star!!!!!!!!
I knew it! I just knew u would get a positive!!!! Well.done what a great feeling, enjoy it
jb


----------



## Ivfmamma

Irish - your fine honestly you are spot on with those measurements xx 

I've been for scan follies have grown & I have 15 follies between both ovarys measuring between 10mm-15mm 
I have 4 at 15mm

I'm back tomoz for final scan & collection WILL be Thursday or friday 




Eeekkkkkkkk xxxxx


Congrats star!!


----------



## Feelinglucky

Star - that's fantastic. So happy for u. U deserve it xxxx


----------



## WannabMum39

Hi there ladies, just thought I would update y'all....
So last Wednesday I had x20 eggs taken, I was very pleased with myself...felt om a lil pain afterwards but happy. Then got the call that they were looking to do transfer Saturday!! Got very excited, went in and out of the 20 eggs, 14 fertilised, only 12 to a degree that the embrolygist was happy with!!  
We had x2 (6cell embies) put inside me (PUPO?!!!) and now are in the two week wait....
The pain from last week has subsided - I havent really slept a wink and go from grinning to scared in an instant....
Bloods to be taken on 10th Dec....hope I make it....x

big love and fairy dust to all...xxx


----------



## higham8

star   so pleased for you keep on smiling


----------



## mross

Hi girls,

Quick one from me this afternoon - 

Star - fantastic news well done honey xxx

Will do personals on laptop tonight to all U lovely ladies, I just wanted to do a quick post....still positive on hpt this morning and clinic told me to come in to get my progesterone as we need to now Continue as though im pregnant still .... I'm in shock. So im outside clinic now and going to see what us going on...from what I can gather I should not be testing positive now xxx


----------



## irishflower

That's great *IVFMamma* !! My clinic has called and I need one more scan on Wednesday but it's looking as if my EC will be Friday too so am heading to Scotland on Thursday eek!!!


----------



## higham8

mross - i hope its good news for you, i was going to say if it was an early mc then you wont be getting bfp, but just thought id let you know last time i had ivf i was bleeding till i was 9 weeks pregnant then carried to 33 weeks and she is 6 now sending   good luck

well today im feeling fine not long now till otd but seem to be getting the odd cramps i hope this is not bad news but no bleed, it just comes and goes cant remember getting this last time


----------



## Munchable

*Mross *  - I TOLD YOU!!!!  PLEASE, PLEASE let me know how you are getting on huni!! I am having an absolute nightmare I feel like crying right now as the hospital are being useless. I asked for a blood test Sat, finally got a phone call back today, only to be told they dont do them, and the way the fertility nurse spoke to me was like I was from out of space and wondered why I was asking for one....duh!! i bled I need to know. Sorry for the rant! So, she said well I can ask EPAS for you and call you back I said ok and still no phone call back. I have noww decided to just go to my walk in centre forst thing in the morning (as they do blood tests between 8am and 11.30) and get one that way. I just think all this for a bloody blood test, jeez! I will pay private soon if i dont get one. XXX


----------



## Ivfmamma

Mross I knew your baby was still there growing, I had a feeling!!!! 

I was hoping you'd post & confirm what I thought  

Wooooooooo Mross !!


Ladies I think ivf mammas pep talk yesterday about no more bad news has worked?? what do you say


----------



## Ivfmamma

Irishflower - me & you will be doing the 2 week wait together   xx


----------



## higham8

sweetp hope you get  blood test tomorrow   i think the clinic is cruel they should do the blood test for you   its unfare to leave you like this,


----------



## dumbwing07

Wannabemum - congrats on being pupo hun! wonderful isnt it, definatly spending my time in these two weeks quizzing myself, am i arent i lol but im feelin really positive about it!

Star and mross - wahooo congrats ladies, bet you both feel amazing, hoping i will join your club on my otd without any complications. sending loads of positivity and prayers your way.

To all the rest of you hope you are all doing well!

Ive been walking around loads today, walkings fine isnt it? dont wanna over do it!


----------



## LauraLLL

Congratulations, Star xxxx 

And Mross - your little one is a fighter, I think it will all work out for you xxxx

AFM - it's my OTD tomorrow. Can't believe I've managed to hold on and not test. I was very tempted yesterday and ALMOST headed off to Boots today, but I'm too scared of getting a false positive, I'm going to wait for my blood test tomorrow morning.

Love to you all xxxxxx


----------



## higham8

lauralll -   for tomorow and well done for holding out till your otd


----------



## Ivfmamma

Dumbwing walking about is fine hun, nurse told me carry on as normal just no heavy exercise x x 

Laura - best of luck tomorrow hun   x x


----------



## LauraLLL

Thanks so much!!!!

It's just fear that's stopping me from doing a hpt!


----------



## irishflower

Good luck for tomorrow Laura!


----------



## NicL

oh wow! don't come on here for a day and so much exciting news. 

ill do more personals later but just wanted to say congrats to star and ginger for bfps.
And Mross im stunned but delighted for you. Really hope it all works.

well i have had an odd day. A lady i work with has breast cancer. It was diagnosed when she was pregnant. Had chemo whilst pregnant. Found out today she isn't doing too well. Puts things in to perspective  for me. 

i  am still having nothing  in the way of symptoms. am really scared about testing. Laura best of luck tomorrow. I know how you feel!

x


----------



## Wishingforbump

Hi girls. How has everyone felt whilst they were stimming? I feel like absolute pooh!!! Nausea, flu like symptoms, wana rip someones head off!!! I felt fab on the buserelin but I'm crackin up on this gonalf


----------



## irishflower

*wishingforbump*..I'm on menopur but from about day 2 or 3 I was nauseous with flu-like symptoms too. They've got a bit better in the last few days (I'm now day 7) but have had constant cramps for days instead! Found out this morning though that there's good reason for that as I've been growing lots of follicles  hope you feel better soon x


----------



## star17

Hey all.  I just wanted to say a massive thank you to all of you for your support today, it means a huge amount.  So thank you.

I spoke to the clinic who confirmed the positive with a beta level of 112.5 which they said was good.  So fingers crossed that it stays!

Ellasmummy - I didn't have any 'top grade'.  Mine were mostly average/good or slightly behind on day 3.  None were excellent.  My clinic uses a different grading system so can't tell you comparable grades.

Irishflower, I had quite a few.  I think it was 13 over 12mm and another load under.  Oh just saw your other post - ec on Thurs -fab news honey!

Ivfmamma - that is brilliant!  Your little follies have worked their socks off! Good luck for EC!

Mross, I am just made up for you!  Keeping everything crossed!

Sweatpea - that sucks.  I hope the walk in are more helpful!

Dumbwing - yes, walking is fine, but just take it easy!!  

LauraLLL - good luck for tomorrow!!

Nicl, what a horrid day. Take care and my thoughts are with your colleague.

Wishingforbump - I didn't feel brilliant - I defo felt worse on the stimms.  Hang in there!

Higham - thank you.  Are you well?

Wannabmum - congrats on being pupo!

Jellybaby and ginger - thank you both.  How are you guys?

Thanks ivfmamma for turning our luck around.  Love to anyone I have missed. xxx


----------



## EllasMummy

As promised the pic of me testing out my trigger on thursday 18 hours post triggeer x


----------



## Ivfmamma

Ladies do you mind me asking when did you last get jiggy in the bedroom (or bathroom / kitchen which ever floats your boat)   before egg collection?? 

I've done it tonight & egg collection is Thursday or friday, wont do it again now just want to check this is ok? How long did you make your partners abstain for? x 

Thank you


----------



## EllasMummy

Well we went to the clinic for stimms scan on Wednesday 21st to be told ex was going to be the 23rd. They didn't
Mention anything about it but then as I walked in the door at home the phone rung. They asked when terry has last well you know, the answer was the Saturday so 4 days pervious
And they told us he needed to right way so his sample was no longer than 5 days old but ideally she said 5 days to 48 hours. Needless to say I dragged him to bed sorry I know that's super boring compared to the kitchen on dining room table  but I figured we might as well both get something out of it lol.

Hope that helps x


----------



## HelsB

Hi everyone, thanks for the kind wishes. I had 10 eggs collected today under full anaesthetic (allergy to pain killers meant the sedation wasn't suitable). Feeling sore now but can't complain ... except to hubby ;-)

IVFmamma - St Mary's in Manchester asks for the boys to be 3-5 days fresh, which was interesting when they told me I was ready on my first scan last Friday! The nurse said we needed to do the deed sooner rather than later, so I made my DH go home at lunch to sort it ... oh how that amused me, as I shopped at the German markets hehehe. Well, if that's as bad as it gets for him ...... lol. 

Best wishes to everyone going through this, me and my drug haze are drifting to bed now. 
Sweet dreams, Hels xxx


----------



## star17

Ivfmamma - my clinic also said 3-5 days.  So you should be bang on!

HelsB - hope you are feeling OK.  10 is a good number!  Let us know how they go after getting jiggyy in the lab!  Are they calling you tomorrow?  Your story made me laugh - but I agree - they really don't have it that bad!  Sleep tight.  

xxx


----------



## ginger79

*Ivfmamma *- Fantastic news on your follies, woo hoo!! My clinic said men should 'save themselves up' for at least 36 hours but I think standard advice is between 3-6 days (ish! ie. leave it a bit but not longer than a week!). They changed my EC to be a day late fairly last minute so we ended up on 4.5 days which worked out fine 

*HelsB* - congrats on your EC and good luck for your phonecall tomorrow!

*Star *- so excited for you and great news on your beta level! 

*mross* - so pleased to see your news, wow - keeping everything crossed for you! xx

*SweetP* - what a nightmare and how inconsiderate&#8230; Good luck at the walk-in tomorrow xx  

*EllasMummy* - my clinic didn't give me details on the grades of any of my embies, just told me on day 5 that they were putting "one top grade expanded blast" in&#8230; not sure if that's a grade 1 or what but it turned out ok for me! I'm sure your clinic will be going with the best option for you, stay strong you will be PUPO soon!  

*Wishingforbump* - I felt pretty rubbish on stimms too&#8230; hope you feel better soon - hang in there it's all for a fantastic cause! 

*Dumbwing *- walking is fine, I've been doing plenty of that and the odd run for a bus (not doing any 'proper' exercise though, taking the opportunity to be pretty lazy!).

*WannabMum39* - congrats on being PUPO!

*Laura *- GOOD LUCK for tomorrow!! xx       

Hello and hugs to *NicL, irishflower, higham8, Feelinglucky, jellybaby* and anyone else I've missed xx  

AFM I called the clinic today and left a message but no-one got back to me. I have to say they are not always the best with communication but at least they got the treatment bit right so I can't complain! Fingers crossed one of the nurses will call me back tomorrow and if not I will be back on the phone! Going to attempt my first day not POAS tomorrow


----------



## star17

Hey Ginger.  What are calling the clinic for? Everything OK?  Enjoy the first non poas day!


----------



## ginger79

Hi *Star* thanks for asking - yes everything is fine, just want to see if they will do a blood test as I have only done home tests - not spoken to anyone at my clinic (except the receptionist!) since my BFP. And I also want to get a date for my first scan... I am just impatient that's all! x


----------



## star17

Ginger - Ah phew.  I was worried for a sec (and then worried I was being too nosy!).  Night!


----------



## higham8

morning all feeling abit low today    for the last 2 nights i've not been able sleep properly also having hot sweats, don't know if it the progesterone had some cramping yesterday really thought my af was coming last night as i felt a little weak which usually happens before af, im not holding much hope for friday otd im


----------



## mross

Morning hunnies, hope you are all good today,

Laurall -     for you today hunny.....let us know!!

Ginger - enjoy no POAS!  Mine don't do any blood tests at all, if your pregnant your pregnant, but I have heard loads of clinics that do beta hcg testing, I WISH mine would then I would know for sure if I had miscarried, SweetP is the same they don't do blood testing, its a nightmare!

IVFmama - lol, I couldn't do anything at all sexually during IVF and still cant!  So DH sorted himself out 3 days pre EC!!!! lol, poor DH!  

Ellasmummy - I thought that was a real test!  Didn't realise it was your trigger!  Very good research well done xx

Wishingforabump - hunny I felt awful through most of ivf, after I down regged I could barely get out of bed with sickness and migraine, then I stimmed and felt amazing then after a week I was like URGH, don't worry its all worth it but normal to feel crap.  xx

Nicl - Don't worry its totally normal to not have any symtoms too - ive read a million girls feeling nothing and getting lovely BFP!  Keep in there lovely your nearly there!

Higham, dumbwing and all the other fabby girls, thanks for your amazing messages of support and hope you are all doing well, its a rollercoaster ride this,

AFM - Hmmm - I still feel that Ive miscarried, however the pain is not as bad and the bleeding has tapered off and doesn't seem to be fresh bleeding since yesterday.  Pain in my back and thighs but nothing unbearable.  The clinic said not to test but lets face it, Im not going to be able to hold out pretending to be pregnant for another 2 weeks to scan day, that's unthinkable, so Im going to stock up on tests and pee regularly regardless.  Im quite matter of fact about this and feel that I need to know either way - that's prob why I caved and tested so early, but im glad I did.  What I did want to mention is that I thought id be a wreck after losing but I was surprisingly strong at the weekend and realised it wasn't the end of the road and to restart in Jan - I surprised myself as im quite weak with all this, so I know you ladies will be even stronger than me and will cope no matter what!!!  I just feel in limbo and want to know either way, if I have miscarried Id like to book in for the next one now and if I haven't then I will be the happiest woman in the world, it just doesn't feel right you know, I just don't believe this much pain and blood can be good.  Its so bad that they want do Blood HCG at some clinics, if they did I would know by now!!  xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## EllasMummy

Did anyone get a 4 day update from lab? Yesterday they said see you on Wednesday but I want to know how they are today? I've left a voicemail for them x


----------



## EllasMummy

called clinic.... great news the grade 1 and grade 2 are not both grade 1s and have moved onto next stage :0 happy happy me. the grade 3 and 4 have stayed the same 

she advised that bcos they have both moved on and are looking so greatv that i will likely hav 2 blasts tomoro and that 2 only have one put back which i can only have one anyway as ive had so many sections before.... so slo happy x


----------



## Feelinglucky

Mross - would your gp do a blood test if u asked nicely? X

Ellasmummy - i had a two day transfer so had no idea how they were doing at day 4, but if i wanted to know id have asked like u have xx

Afm - still having small amout of brown blood when i go to the loo, had  one massive gush of red blood last night when i went to the loo,  but only a small amount of brown again since. Also had bad af pains and a headache last night as if it was the first day of af, but today i have no pain at all. Have still got the headache and feel sicky. I feel like my body is being mean to me, if af is on its way then id rather b done with it and move on to round two after xmas.

Mross - i know exactly what u mean about thinking about the next step. I feel the same. I knew there were no guarantees that itd work first time. Its just the not knowing that bugs me, and im still to early to test!x


----------



## irishflower

Great news EllasMummy, and good luck for tomorrow!

I am STILL really, really crampy and uncomfortable just constantly now - I had 17 fairly well developed follicles at my scan yesterday maybe that's why but goodness it's uncomfortable!  One more scan and bloods at the break of dawn tomorrow and then hopefully over to Scotland on Thursday with EC on Friday - feeling a bit dazed that we're almost at this stage


----------



## higham8

ellasmummy - how many sections have you had? i had sections and when the doc was puting embrios back he found it hard as i had so much scar tissue in the womb but he managed it.


----------



## EllasMummy

oh well ive had 7  so not ideal at all x
but i have had scans re my tissue in portland before i started any of this and i dont have major issue. we investigated all that before deciding on treatment x


----------



## LauraLLL

I can't believe this, I honestly can't believe that I'm writing this. 

I'm pregnant.

My husband's on his way home from work and doesn't know yet. This is....oh I just can't describe how I feel.

I hope this brings hope to all of you who are still on your baby journeys.


----------



## higham8

ellas mummy - omg ive had 6 and i to had some investigations to make sure it fine to have another, my last one. i hope everything is ok for tomorrow    for the 2ww.

laura - aww congrats well done


----------



## Feelinglucky

Laura - thats fab, congratulations. Enjoy every minute of it and just think how amazing next xmas will b  xx


----------



## irishflower

Aw Laura, that's brilliant - enjoy telling your husband the wonderful news xx


----------



## chocolate button82

So made up for u Laura a big fat congratulations 
Take care hunni xxx


----------



## Victorialeanne

Ah Laura that's lovely news hopefully this week will be positive for everyone! X x x


----------



## Sweet_bliss

Laura - congratulations!! Welcome to the Bfp side. 

Everyone else that has a bfp congratulations. Wishing everyone a smooth pregnancy!!! 

Best of luck to those who are still cycling!!


Xxx


----------



## Ivfmamma

Ladies - been for my final scan today, I have now got 4 follies measuring at 16mm the rest being a couple at 15mm, a couple of 14mm, & 13mm & a 12mm, still not as big as I'd of hoped but hey what will be will be, I've had my final menopur dose half hour ago, I trigger tomorrow night & collection is Friday so scared x


----------



## irishflower

My final one is tomorrow morning *ivfmamma*....finding it hard to walk, bend or pee at this stage so although I'm petrified of ec, I need relief from this!


----------



## mross

Laura....yay   well done darling xxxx


----------



## Ivfmamma

Irish - I've had no symptoms at all   I feel totally normal, bit bloated though but thats all, good luck tomorrow you'll be fine xx


----------



## NicL

Laura  so pleased. Your dh will be made up! 

ivfmamma Irishflower fab news you are nearly there! 

higham - sorry you are a bit down today. Its hard not to worry about every little sign isn't it? i am going crazy. The most common sign tho  is af symptoms so hang in there.

feelinglucky im already planning what happens if this doesn't work. After so many months of bfns just don't think i can quite imagine it could ever work.
x


----------



## dumbwing07

LauraLLL - wahooo im so happy for you hun, i hope to god i get that bfp we are all dreaming of, how did you feel during your 2ww? ive got tight muscles in my belly and its bloated and i also feel like my body is different, did you feel like this at all?

first day back at work since ET and ive been dropping asleep all day, i wish i could stay at home all day until ive taken the test, just saying if i was to test early when is best to do it?

hope you are all well, sending love and prayers to you all


----------



## EllasMummy

Lauralll- OMF GREAT NEWS WAITING FOR OTD PAID OFF -----BIG TIME----- HOPE U HAVE A HEALTHY 9 MONTHS XXX

Higham8- OMG ive been in portland and st marys and they have never come across anyone with more than 5. great to have someone similar to me. Where all yours at term? x


----------



## star17

Hi all,

LauraLLL - that is brilliant congrats!!!  I am pleased for you and hope dh gave you a big snog!

Higham - sorry you are feeling low.  . I think the hormones send us on a roller coaster.  I had a really down day last Wednesday.  Very blue - but I woke up on Thursday feeling fab!!  Hope you do too.

mross - you come across to me as very strong.  I can't believe they won't I've you a blood test.  Could you o to a walk in?  They might?  

Ella's mummy - great news.  Hopefully you will have a nice blastie to go back in.  Good luck for et.

Feeling lucky - when s testing day?  Thinking of you.

Irishflower - almost there.  take care of yourself.  17 is brill - hopefully lots of little eggies!

Ivfmamma - nice growth!  Good luck for EC on Friday! 

Hello to everyone else - hope you are having good days. xxx


----------



## Feelinglucky

Star - friday it otd xx


----------



## star17

So close feelinglucky!  Massive luck!


----------



## mross

Aww thanks Star that's a lovely message  
I think we are all little strong fighters on this forum, its such a BIG thing to go through facing infertility and then actually doing IVF wow its HIGE, we just get on with it don't we!!!  I did a post on the main board about my situation as well to try and get lots of answers, the problem with the walk in clinic is its joined to the IVF clinic, and EPAC know me so well because ive been expectantly managed over weeks and weeks in the last 12 months with my ectopics then had 3 emergency surgeries all that started in their EPAC waiting room, there are only a few nurses and they all know me by first name and give me cuddles when Ive been in so they know I will be on IVF etc so I cant get away with even just saying ive had a bleed as they will send me through to IVF guys, who have told me not to test anymore and be pregnant doh!  Nightmare

xxx


----------



## EllasMummy

pm'd u chic x


----------



## ginger79

*Laura *- FANTASTIC news, congratulations!!  

*Star *- how are you doing? Can you believe it yet?? I managed my first day without POAS today 

*Higham *- hope you're feeling a bit better, hang in there, not long until OTD  

*Mross *- how are you? I'm so impressed with how you're coping. My clinic won't do a blood test either... it's so weird and frustrating how everyone has different rules 

*Ellasmummy* - great news on your blasts 

*Feelinglucky* - really hoping all your symptoms are good signs! So difficult isn't it and horrible to have no control&#8230; Good luck for Friday!  

*Ivfmamma and Irishflower *- nearly EC for you then, woo hoo! Will be great to get onto the next stage, good luck! xx

*Nicl *- keep positive, no need to make any plans at the moment except nice distracting ones to get you through the 2ww!  

*dumbwing* - I wouldn't necessarily recommend early testing but who am I to say that! The trigger can show a false positive so if you ARE going to test early, I think it's best to either test the trigger out or wait for a good while to make sure it's totally out of your system&#8230; Everything I read suggested it should be out by 10 days past trigger BUT I first tested on the evening of 13 days past trigger (6dp5dt) and my second line that night was stronger than the line I got the following morning, so I think there was maybe still some trigger left at 13 days!? From the next morning onwards my second line on the test got stronger each day, which was lovely to see and very reassuring. So testing early worked for me but then I got a BFP on all my tests... I have seen a lot of women test early, get a BFN and regret it&#8230; you have to be prepared for it being negative and to not let that get you down as things can change, right up to the last minute - which is why you have an OTD  Also you could test positive, have a chemical pregnancy and lose it very, very early (before OTD) which you wouldn't have to cope with if you hadn't tested early&#8230; (as in you'd never have known about the early BFP). It's such a tricky one and I think everyone has to decide what's right for them. I was going so crazy on my 2ww and got caught up on here and another thread where lots of women were testing early and I suppose I just caved - also my husband wanted to start testing early so there was no-one to  me!

(Oh, one more thing I forgot - if you do test early, use First Response - I think you need a sensitive test to get an early BFP, but of course not getting a positive still doesn't mean it's a BFN - it can all change by OTD! Which brings us back to the argument of what's the real benefit of testing early!? xx)

AFM - not much to report today although the clinic finally called back - they won't do a blood test but I'm to go in tomorrow to pick up a new prescription of pessaries which I have to keep taking up until my first scan on 21st Dec (when I will be 8 weeks in). Time just can't go quick enough for me at the moment!! xx


----------



## star17

Ginger - my DH was completely against testing early.  That helped me not too.  if he had encouraged me at all, I would have tested a lot and early!!!  I wouldn't say that willpower was my strong point.

It appears that I now can't stop testing......just incase.......I need to get a grip!  In answer to your question, it is starting to feel real!  I don't want to get ahead of myself though, but am secretly excited!  I am so pleased you have your scan date, so cool.


----------



## ginger79

Thanks *Star*, seems my first scan date is later than a lot of others but I'm cool with that - I guess each clinic just does things a bit differently... Ha ha your comment made me laugh, we are allowing ourselves 2 tests a week from now on (at least that's what we agreed this morning! Mondays and Thursdays )


----------



## EllasMummy

Feeling lucky- good luck not long now hunni. I have the greatest respect for anyone who can hold of testing till OTD. I know I will never manage it.

Ginger- love the 2 tests a week rule too, my clinic scan at 8 weeks too which would be 3jan
But we'll have a private one locally at 7 weeks. 

Star- I'm keeping you in my thoughts that this all pans out.


Well it's ET day... I'm nervous because it the end of hopefully the beginning.... What's ET like? What actually happens x


----------



## irishflower

Morning all!

Final scan this morning - right ovary at [email protected] and [email protected], plus smaller ones. Left had [email protected] 16, [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] and a few smaller ones too. Lining was 9.3 mm so doctor said all this was just about perfect 

Last day of work today - off to Scotland tomorrow, petrified!

*Ginger and Star* - so exciting for you both! How are you *mross* ?

Good morning to everyone else! My appointment was super early this morning - up since 5.30, in work just after 7.30; hopefully I can get away a wee bit earlier today  x


----------



## Ivfmamma

Ellas mummy - transfer is a quick painless procedure from what I've gathered, good luck for today!! Pupo how exciting xxx 

Irishflower - told you you'd be fine, are you nervous about collection? I am absolutely bobbing it   I am being sedated so I'm very scared about it, this is exciting for us both isn't it but very worrying at the same time xx 

Hope everyone else is ok?

I'm triggering tonight just waiting for a call from clinic with instructions. My belly is doing somersaults !! 

I've waited years for this & now it's finally here, I'm worried beyond belief! Should be excited & I am but I'm full of dread more than anything   xxx


----------



## Ivfmamma

P.s - my egg collection tomorrow is my sisters birthday xxx


----------



## irishflower

Hi *IVFMamma*, yeah just waiting on my call too  Being sedated too and very nervous. I'm sure we'll be fine though, and it's nice that we're both on the same day! I just wish I was going home afterwards to my own house and for cuddles with my cats - the fact that I'm somewhere else is also stressing me a teeny bit!

xx


----------



## mross

Morning lovely ladies,

Irishflower - WOW you are going to get some super eggies out of those follies!  That's great news.  Keep strong, Egg Collection is the fun part - sedation is amazing and you wont feel a thing I promise!!!

IVFmama - Yay - milestone!!! Triggershot tonight, how exciting.  I thought it would be sorer than other injections but its not I didn't even feel it so at least that helps! I was a mess and tummy doing somersaults too BUT when you get there you will realise it is so straightforward and quick and you will be lying there all chilled out asking when they are going to do it and its done!!! FIngers crossed for lots of eggies!

Ginger and Star - so excited for you both, I POAS DAILY still!  lol. My scan date is 12th December for my 7 week but because of everything that's happened im going to EPAC next week just before 6 week mark to get scanned as im desperate!

Afm - So, NO BLOOD!  Blood completely stopped on Monday night, ive not even had a little drop.  I feel queasy and (.)(.) have started to hurt a lot again and im so tired I struggle to get out of bed lol!  I tested this morning on my supercheapo test and it came up with the strongest positive line immediately, compared to other days on that same test this can only mean my HCG has gone up!  Its also nearly a week since the bleeding started so I defo shouldn't be testing positive by now.  Also got big bad migraine coming on and feel really really yukky today, think its all the strain of this.  I cant function not knowing if Its all ok or not.  But BFP is a good sign I think.

Lots of love ladies xxx


----------



## irishflower

Aw Mross, how hard on you, what a rollercoaster ride you've been on the last few days but I'm keeping my fingers crossed that it all works out for you.  You're an amazing positive person - I need to be more like you!  x


----------



## EllasMummy

Well that's it guys as of 1.30 today Im now PUPO.... Didn't feel
A thing and got a scan picture  x


----------



## Feelinglucky

Congratulations ellasmummy xxx


----------



## mross

Well done Ellasmummy - Pupo rocks    
xxx


----------



## jellybaby81

Mross just a quick one. On my first bfp i was freaking out even tho no bleeding so went to my gp got a blood test and it was back in 3 days with a level of 3000! Totally put my mind at ease. Perhaps u could try this? Just a normal doctor?
Hope that helps. Its senseless u wirrying for the next 3 weeks
jb


----------



## charlene666

hello ladies.had issues with phone and sim card so swapped both.temporary phone til my iphone arrives woo thanks mum! There's been too many posts for me to do personals but been thinking of u lot hoping you're all ok.i'm glad i'm on the other side of ivf now facing fet poss january? Not nice to know i gotta go thru half of it again,but moving forward is all i can do.i'm hoping they put both frosties back next time.internet is nightmare on this phone so not online much but i'll pop back tomorrow before this thread closes on last day of month. Take care girls. X


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

hi.

wondered if i can join in?

i am 25 and on my first icsi, due to my hubby having non obsructive azoospermia.

my EC was last wednesday the 21st, i egg shared got 13 eggs - out of my 7 , 5 were mature and injected, unfortunatly only 1 fertilised due to very poor sperm my eggs were perfect they said. 

anyway i had my 1 embryo put back last friday 23rd as a 2 day trasnfer. at 8am grading it was grade 2 with 5 cells. by midday at my trasnfer it was grade 1 going to 6 cells. 

to be honest i dont know if this was a good or bad thing as i read 2 day embros should be 2-4 cells. i thought it was good now after googling quite a bit lol   i have seen fast growth can be abnormalaties. i called the lab at the lister yesterday they said not to worry being 5 cells. 

i am now 5dp2dt and to be honest i havent had any cramps since the evening of 3dp. around now is meant to be implantation. im not feeling very positive about it all  ithought we would of done better than this with our ages. 

would of felt alot more positive if i had put 2 back but we literally had this 1  x


----------



## Ivfmamma

Hi Amy, try not to worry hun, they'd of done a day 2 transfer to get your embie back in its natural environment, they tend to take risks if you have more eggs to play with but cos you only had 1 they wanted it back were it belongs  

It doesn't matter you have no symptoms, read back the whole of this thread & you'll see many of our girls have had no symptoms & got  plus just bcos the internet said you should implant on day 5 with a 2 day transfer doesn't mean your going to, not everyone is text book hun & those cramps you had 3 days past transfer whose to say that wasn't implantation  

Good luck, were all here for you x


----------



## Ivfmamma

Irishflower have you had your call yet?

I have! I trigger at 9.30pm tonight, eeekkkkk what time do you trigger? Good luck x


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi

Sending lots of         and also  to those on the 2ww

Just wanted to pop and post to Amy, i had a similar situation to what you are in with my first cycle, i was on a constant downward spiral for the whole 2 weeks tested early, got bfn, bled on day 12 still bfn and got a bfp on day 15 he is now 4, then on my 2nd cycle (i was to have a hysterectomy for health reasons) i got 6 eggs 6 embies none strong enough to go past a day 2 transfer once again hasten to add i just have one wee one, quantity isnt always a good thing 

Keep positive, keep visualising that precious embie inside i know how hard it is sweetie, i truly do    

Donna


----------



## irishflower

Will try and catch up with everyone later, but just a quick one to say *IVFMamma* - yes, call to say trigger at 7.00 pm tonight, have to be there at 7.30 am on Friday, so travelling over tomorrow!

Good luck for yours tonight - let me know how you get on! Frantically trying to get finished up at work here before going home to finish packing! xx


----------



## mross

Good Luck tonight IVFmama and Irishflower - its so exciting isn't it!!! You are nearly at the end!!! xxx


----------



## LauraLLL

Thanks so much for all your congratulations. We are over the moon. Telling our families last night was amazing - lots of happy tears!

For those of you asking about my symptoms during the 2ww - I have an IVF diary so check that out as I've been very blunt with my aches and pains!

I also felt a very odd little kind of pain - like nothing I've ever felt before - 2 or 3 days before the OTD. And from then on I've been nauseus ( spelling?) every morning.

Love to you all xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Ivfmamma

Laura I'm so happy for you xxxxx  

Mross - have you thought about paying private for an early scan / blood test ? Think it's about £50, I'd pay the money for you hun just to ease your mind!! I'd definitely do it if I were you, how far along are you? Heartbeat can be seen from 6 weeks approx xx 

Irish - it's 7pm happy trigger day hun x x 

I'm off down tomorrow dinner time & staying In a hotel overnight ready for friday morning collection, really nervous but excited too! To think I could be having a baby soon is so weird when I've spent all these years infertile! 

I just keep thinking every time I feel negative - your body's made 2 healthy growing baby's naturally, they sadly just got stuck in the wrong place (fallopian tubes) so I'm keeping this as my positive xx


----------



## Ivfmamma

Can some one clear this for me - my collection is Friday, when would I have embie transferred back... if it were a 2 day (what day?) Or a 3 day (what day?) Or a 5 day blast (what day?)

Does egg collection count as first day?

 xx thanks


----------



## Feelinglucky

Ivfmamma if its two day it will b sunday. 3 day will b monday etc xx

Amy - good luck on your journey, i had a 2 day transfer of a 2 & 4 cell.xx

Irishflower and ivfmamma - good luck with your triggers xx

Afm - bleedings stopped but i think its just progesterone keeping af at bay. Had really bad af paons monday night amd a headache, but nothing now!!x


----------



## Victorialeanne

Hi everyone

I found this thread really helpful http://forums.fertilitycommunity.com/vitro-fertilization-ivf/276625-list-your-ivf-success-here-successes-only-please-not-chat-12.html

X

/links


----------



## higham8

ivf mamma the day after ec is classed a day 1   for friday


----------



## irishflower

Well everyone trigger done but it did NOT go well    Could kick myself for messing it up.  Was triggering with ovitrelle and had it set to the 250 dose.  Instructions said to plunge until counter showed zero, count to 10 and remove.  From the angle I was at it was hard to see the counter, and I thought it said 0, but instead was a line like - . when i took it out and realised there was about a third left I started to panic, tears and all    Phoned the out of hours doctor who was very calm about it all and just told me to change the needle (I have a spare Ovitrelle as my clinic gives you a second shot a few days after EC to support implantation apparently) and take the rest, which I did.

Much as my hubby has tried to convince me that it's definitely all taken as the syringe is empty and there's nowhere else for it to go, I'm worried in case it's somehow been messed up    The instructions say to plunge the needle until zero, keep your finger depressed for 10 seconds and then remove with finger still pushing button down.  The first time I'm not convinced I kept my finger on the button whilst taking the needle out - would this matter?  It was definitely held in for 10 seconds.

Sorry for the essay - just complete panic at messing it up!  Might also post this on main IVF section to also get some reassurance!  xx


----------



## Victorialeanne

Hi Irishflower I pushed the plunger then let go then counted to ten then pulled it out and I was fine x x


----------



## irishflower

Thanks Victorialeanne, I'm just not sure what I did but hoping that it's all went in from the two shots. I'm blaming being up from 5.30 am and being tired and sore!


----------



## mross

Irishflower - hunny don't worry, its totally in there!  If your hubby checked and there was no liquid it could only be inside you, don't worry about it its defo in there!!!!!!!!1 xxx


----------



## mross

IVFmama - yeah would pay anything to know but im only officially 4 weeks 3 days!  So cant get a scan until 6 weeks but going to go to EPAC next week when im 5 weeks 4 days or so and lie a bit!!!  So as to get my scan.  Also thinking of trying doctor for HCG xxx


----------



## irishflower

Thanks mross x


----------



## Ivfmamma

Irish - honest you'll be fine, every injection is fine if you lose a few drops, my nurse said as long as you get the main of it in, my nana does my jabs & she always gets bubble flicking happy & drops fly all over the place... lol try not to stress, I know it's hard ! When I lost some of my prostap I went into utter melt down & the clinic said don't worry anyway my prostap worked so I stressed for nothing xx 

Right I'm at my nanas waiting for 9.30pm to trigger tick tock ! She's diabetic & keeps a stash of jelly baby's for her blood sugar, I found them & ate the lot   I'm a diabetic granny killer so I have to go ...... im dashing round the corner to tesco to get her another bag before she goes into shock or summat! Oooooops!

God I stoop so low were food is concerned lol   xxx


----------



## irishflower

Lol ivfmamma, your poor gran and her jelly babies   almost time now!
DEpressed now that something which should have been a positive step has made me feel poo. Husband certain it's all in me though so I'll just have to hope!


----------



## Ivfmamma

I've triggered   come on eggies mature nicely for mummy  

night xx


----------



## irishflower

Well done my trigger buddy


----------



## star17

Sorry for the late and brief post.  I am heading to bed, but just wanted to say a few quick things.

Massive well done to ivfmamma and Irishflower.  So excited for you both!  Irishflower - it will be fine for defo!  I can't see where else it will have gone.  Even if you lost a dribble, you have so many follies, they don't need much more stimulating!!!  Ivfmamma -save us some jellybabys - almost as good as wine!

Mross - wow.  One strong embie - roll on that scan!!

Ellasmummy - are you enjoying pupo?!  Congrats!

Love to everyone xxx


----------



## ginger79

Sorry not posted earlier, been a looong day at work 

Congrats on being PUPO *Ellasmummy*!

*Ivfmamma *and *irishflower* you will soon be PUPO too! Really hope all goes well with your EC, good luck! Irish I agree with the others, your trigger will have been totally fine - I don't think I read the thing about keeping your thumb pressed down at the end when you take it out, no idea if I did that... You held it in for 10 secs, it was down to zero - it's all good! Roll on EC and lots of lovely eggs for you both, enjoy your drug free day! xx

*mross* - Fantastic news, what a fighter!! xx  

To all those with a BFN or cancelled cycle, thinking about you every day and really hoping that 2013 is the year for you all       Now it's time to relax, get drunk, enjoy Christmas... and then get back on it! xxx

To all the BFPs good luck on this new wait and fingers crossed for lots of little heartbeats soon xxx

Welcome to *Amy* - and to all other girls on the 2ww... hang in there!!   

Night all xxx


----------



## EllasMummy

Ginger- me and u are clearly late sleepers lol.., yes the best bit is this bit but I'm
So impatient lol.... How u feeling has it started to sink in yet? Just tested my trigger out and test is negative 
I had it last wed at 8pm so it's 8 days 

Star- loving it 

Irishflower-yay well done

Ivfmama-I wouldn't worry if it's gone 2 zero I'm sure it's all gone in  xxx


Well I'm off to bed.... Hubby's brought me to Edinburgh for 3 days crimbo shopping and some is time after the hectic few weeks we've had. Tested trigger looks negative to me.  it's been 8 days and 5 hours... My nipples are double their usual size and boobs are fully. My blastocyst was hatching so it should be since and snuggled over next day or so I'd not already....

I will be testing again sun/mon. Just been too Tesco and bought a load of tests. Clinic gave me a clearblue for ODT
but personally I don't like them I prefere pink line tests 

So excited but scared to get ahead of myself. Will double check trigger in morning after I've held bladder all
Night x 

Night too all xxxxx


----------



## HelsB

Morning everyone, hope everyone is well  I've had a bit of a stress this week, EC on Monday (under full sedation due to allergies) got 10 eggs but only 2 got jiggy. Upset that numbers so low, but had both put in day 2 yesterday. One was 4 cell average with not many inclusions, the other was 2 cell and not so great. Despite drinking pint and half of water (and needing loo) they said my bladder was empty so ET was very difficult. I feel thoroughly poked and prodded but now so glad I can relax. I worked myself into a state about how rubbish it all was (I was) but after spending days and DAYS going through past posts I feel better about my little ones. There are so many happy stories about day 2 transfers that I can't give up yet. The NHS changed their stance on ET this week according to my hospital, and day 2 transfers are the only way they put 2 back in now. We desperately wanted the chance of 2 so maybe this is destiny?!?!?!

I think I'm upsetting DH though by my realistic (-ve) view. I've always been so practical and optimistic ... can I blame hormones for my mood change? ;-) 

Good luck for those on EC this week, I'm sure it will all go well ... it's a very exciting time! There are so many on this thread, I wish you all the best for whatever stage you are at 

Hels xxx


----------



## irishflower

Aw hels, sounds like you've had a tough week. Of course you can blame hormones, and the stress of this whole treatment, on how you feel!  take it easy and hope you feel better soon.

Ginger, star, ellasmummy and anyone else who has reassured me...a massive thank you! 

Travelling to Scotland today from Belfast...didn't sleep very well with all the nerves. Roll on EC tomorrow! x


----------



## chocolate button82

Well ladies jst dun my test an it's negative I knew it was I was losing to much blood gd luck to everyone on ere 
I'm so gutted at the min jst av to wait for next cycle that's all I can do now 
Good luck to all an take care xxx


----------



## mross

Morning ladies,

Hellb - you have been through a ordeal and emotionally you will be FRIED hunny, so yes its totally normal to crash and feel rubbish and yes this is the time to blame IVF and hormones, enjoy feeling rubbish and let it all out, honestly, you will be much better soon xxx

Well done IVFmama and Irishflower - IVFmama lolling at you killing your wee granny - death by Jellybaby lol!! xx

Irishfloewr - my hubby is Northern Irish too and although I live in England im Scottish!  Are you having to drive to Scotland to get the treatment done xx

AFM - Right ladies, I dunno....Im thinking my bean is sticking.  Since the mass bleed, which I have to keep reminding everyone this was like the worst bleeding ive ever had and everyone said it was miscarriage due to the bleeding and the pain.  Well, no blood at all since Sunday night, so Monday/ Tues/ Wed and today not even a spot of brown, nothing.  When I put the progesterone in there is nothing on the applicator so im pretty sure that's it completely stopped, well, preg tests are now just the darkest line ever.  On Monday I did clearblue indicator which said 3 - 4 weeks pregnant (1 - 2 since conception) I would have been bang on 4 weeks so I was a little nervous but still thought id retest it today - OMG I did it this morning and its gone UP to 4 - 5 weeks pregnant (2-3 since conception) - I am 4 weeks 4 days today so that's all matching up.  So no bleeding and HCG defo gone up this week.  DH starting to get super excited too.  GAAAA, just don't know.  xxx


----------



## mross

Oh Chocolate Button - im so so so sorry to hear you news.      sending you lots of love.  Have wine tonight, and do everything you are allowed to when your not pregnant, that's the only way to get through it. xxxx


----------



## Ivfmamma

Mross - all sounds perfect to me   x 

Chocolate button - I'm so sorry for your news   x


----------



## Sweet_bliss

mross how many embrys did you have put in? if you had two or more is it maybe possible you miscarried only one of them and the other one it sticking and being strong. I've read a lot of stories about ladies who were pregnant with twins but lost one and has a massive bleed in the process while still carrying the second twin to full term. 

 all works out for you. 

To everyone who got a BFP Congrats.

Those of you with a BFN I'm sorry and I   it will work for you on the next cycle

and to those who are going to ER, ET and are in their 2ww best of luck to you all.


----------



## irishflower

So sorry chocolate...all our thoughts are with you  

Hi mRoss, yes unfortunately northern Ireland only has one private fertility clinic and we weren't very impressed with them so decided to go with gcrm in Glasgow as they have satellite clinics in Belfast for all consultations, scans etc. Actually staying in Edinburgh though as we used to live there so feels like a home from home. Taking car across on ferry. Where in Scotland are you from? Sounds very positive for you at the min, who could blame you and dh for getting excited! x


----------



## higham8

chocolate button - sorry to here its not worked   

well looks like its over for me to, got brown discharge this morn so i did a test and it was bfn i guess its af starting for me i know i don't test till tomorrow but im sure it will be a bfn,v    really gutted this was my last chance at it. hope all the other ladies have better luck.


----------



## Ivfmamma

Ok slightly random but this morning i was raiding in my make up bag for toe nail clippers & I found an ovulation test so I did it & it was 2 dark lines so positive, is that supposed to be that ? Probably is but wanted to check lol xx


----------



## Ivfmamma

So sorry for all the girls with bad results  

XxXxXx


----------



## irishflower

Sorry for you too higham x


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Hi,

i think its where i only had 1 its a big risk. it could of stopped developing say day 3 -5. i think id rather of them see if it got to blast than go through this wait lol.

what a killer lol! x



Ivfmamma said:


> Hi Amy, try not to worry hun, they'd of done a day 2 transfer to get your embie back in its natural environment, they tend to take risks if you have more eggs to play with but cos you only had 1 they wanted it back were it belongs
> 
> It doesn't matter you have no symptoms, read back the whole of this thread & you'll see many of our girls have had no symptoms & got  plus just bcos the internet said you should implant on day 5 with a 2 day transfer doesn't mean your going to, not everyone is text book hun & those cramps you had 3 days past transfer whose to say that wasn't implantation
> 
> Good luck, were all here for you x


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

hi donna.

just killing itsnt it not knowing. did you only get 1 fertilise then? what grades and cells? i think that its top grade thats whats keeping my pma up at the mo. xx



Donna Marie said:


> Just wanted to pop and post to Amy, i had a similar situation to what you are in with my first cycle, i was on a constant downward spiral for the whole 2 weeks tested early, got bfn, bled on day 12 still bfn and got a bfp on day 15 he is now 4, then on my 2nd cycle (i was to have a hysterectomy for health reasons) i got 6 eggs 6 embies none strong enough to go past a day 2 transfer once again hasten to add i just have one wee one, quantity isnt always a good thing
> 
> Keep positive, keep visualising that precious embie inside i know how hard it is sweetie, i truly do
> 
> Donna


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

hey!

kind of similiar then? u tested yet? what grades were yours? where mine was grade 1 its the only thing keeping me going really  x



Feelinglucky said:


> Amy - good luck on your journey, i had a 2 day transfer of a 2 & 4 cell.xx


----------



## Martha Moo

amy_x said:


> hi donna.
> 
> just killing itsnt it not knowing. did you only get 1 fertilise then? what grades and cells? i think that its top grade thats whats keeping my pma up at the mo. xx
> 
> 
> 
> Donna Marie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just wanted to pop and post to Amy, i had a similar situation to what you are in with my first cycle, i was on a constant downward spiral for the whole 2 weeks tested early, got bfn, bled on day 12 still bfn and got a bfp on day 15 he is now 4, then on my 2nd cycle (i was to have a hysterectomy for health reasons) i got 6 eggs 6 embies none strong enough to go past a day 2 transfer once again hasten to add i just have one wee one, quantity isnt always a good thing
> 
> Keep positive, keep visualising that precious embie inside i know how hard it is sweetie, i truly do
> 
> Donna
Click to expand...

Hi

I had one fertilise normally, it was a grade 1 and 4 cells

Although i wasnt told the grade until after the 2ww had ended

Donna


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Ah so it can work! Did u have any pains signs symptoms x


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi

I had the most awful AF pains all way through, nothing else really bled day 10-12 so really thought it was over from day 13 heightened sense of smell and thats all really

AF pains in the 2ww dont always mean its on its way 

Donna


----------



## higham8

hi donna just read the post really hope it would still be happening for me im day 12dp/3dt and now brown discharge and got bfn, what made you do another test at 15 day?


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi

My clinic test with a blood test day 14 and it came up with a hcg of 109, i wouldnt believe it so had to do a hpt the hpt on day 14 was bfn couldnt understand why i got a bfn on 2 different tests and an hour later the blood level was 109


----------



## Feelinglucky

Higham and chocolate button - my otd it tomorrow and despite the fact the bleedings stopped i did do a test this morning and was a bfn.

It was a v. Cheap test,and i have a first response to use tomorrow to confirm. 

So looks like i shall b joining jan/feb's gang! Unless some form if miracle happens overnight as im now 13dp2dt x


----------



## higham8

feelinglucky -    it could all change tomorrow but not holding out for a bfp i quess bfn it is but im gonna try again in morning


----------



## mross

Oh Higham -     so sorry its looking bad....but its NOT your OTD yet and you used cheap preg test.  So, not to get hopes up too much but, First Response much better, still test tomorrow - like Donna says OTD is there for a reason, some of us test positive later xxx

Irish - Im an Edinburgh girl but moved to Bath a couple of years ago!  If you lived in Edinburgh and are Irish you will have frequented the Three Sisters for all the Rugby and the Irish bar on Victoria street lol!  Good times!  I wondered as I didn't think Ireland would do it on the NHS, such a shocker really but Im so glad you can get it in Glasgow, that's some journey for you Edin to Glas though isn't it for your clinic, mine is about 20 minutes away thank goodness. xxx


----------



## NicL

hello lovelies 

chocolate button i am so sorry sweetheart. Look after yourself and as Mross has said get a nice glass of wine and be nice to yourself.

higham feelinglucky   - naughty for testing early. so sorry that your results aren't looking good but there is still a chance it might change.

I thought  i might test tonight but had some bad news earlier don't think id cope with a bfn just now. so tomorrow it is. eek!

Mross you really are an inspiration. All looking good and praying it continues to.

hope everyone else with ec et and on 2ww is doing well x


----------



## mross

OMG is it tomorrow Nicl??  WOW!  Right, deep breaths you will be fab....early night and then first morning wee lol!  Everything crossed for you hun


----------



## Ivfmamma

In my hotel now ladies 15 minutes from the clinic, I'm so relieved I'm here as trains have been getting delayed / cancelled due to the weather, so it's been another long day of travelling but I'm here safe & sound!

Doubt I'll sleep much tonight but just want my collection over with tomorrow x x


----------



## irishflower

Hi mross, posted earlier but think it got lost grr! Hubby used to work in three sisters as a student so we know it well! We actually get one nhs go in ni but my mother in law offered to pay privately for us um skip waiting lists etc. We've rented an apartment in new town for a week, so at least if we can't be at home we're in lovely Edinburgh!

Good luck for tomorrow nic x

Glad you're there safe and sound ivfmamma. We're still travelling but only another hour or so.

I'm sure this is a stupid question but if I've to fast from midnight, I take it that's just food and I can still have liquids?!


----------



## NicL

Mross Irishflower thanks for the wishes. 

irishflower water only lm afraid chicken. that was the worst for me couldn't have a brew all day. my ec was 2.30 so quite late. Good luck x

ivfmamma nice one. You'll do fine. The worst bit for me was waiting for doc to come and tell me how many eggs i had! No pain but i bled lots which scared me but was fine.


----------



## dumbwing07

Hey Ladies!

So im now 6dp2dt, my belly is tight and twingy and still feel totally bloated, keep needing to pee eat and sleep. Im hoping all these are good signs, otd is a week tomorro so hard not to take a test, dying to know if i am or not, but im gonna keep it together and wait for my blood test on the 7th.

Nicl - good luck for tomorro hun hoping for the bfp for you!

Ivfmamma - good luck for EC! 

Chocolatebutton - so sorry hun hope things turn out for the best for you, wait till your otd!

Higham - good luck for tomorro too hun!

Mross - im so pleased for you hun, hope your baby is growing well! 

to the rest of you im sending prayers and baby dust to you all!


----------



## ginger79

*mross *- it's all going in the right direction, fantastic news! x

*EllasMummy *- yeah, I'm not good at going to sleep early but it's coming back to bite me at the moment as I'm waking in the night every night too - then alarm goes off early for my morning pessary! Guess it's all good practice&#8230; Enjoy Edinburgh!

*HelsB* - congrats on being PUPO! I've seen lots of stories of 2dt BFPs - good luck for your 2ww 

*irishflower and ivfmamma *- good luck for EC tomorrow xx  

*irishflower* - I was told not to eat or drink anything (including water) for at least 6 hours before EC.

*chocolate button *- so sorry to see your news   I can't remember if you have any frosties? Take care and take some time out to let loose and spoil yourself before your next cycle xxx

*higham and feelinglucky* - sorry to hear about your tests today - definitely test using First Response tomorrow, my cheopo test from the clinic was as faint as anything on OTD - barely there at all really. Good luck! xxx

*NicL* - is tomorrow your OTD too? Good luck! Hope you're ok x

*Dumbwing* - good on you holding out! Hope the next week goes fast for you  

*Star* - how are you? Come join us on this thread xx http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=296743.0


----------



## star17

Hels - I reckon you are right - fate wants you to have a shot at 2!  Congrats on being PUPO!

Chocolate button - So sorry honey xxx

Higham and feeling lucky - still a day to go!  Good luck tomorrow. xxx

Ivfmamma - I have no idea!  I assume that it would make sense for the ovulation test to be positive!  Good luck tomorrow!  So close!

Mross - keeping my fingers crossed every day!! 

Nicl - massive luck for tomorrow.  I hope you are OK after your news today.  Let us know!!

Irishflower -good luck tomorrow!  Enjoy the sedation!

Ginger - I am good thanks!  I have been working really hard this week, but don't work on Fridays so relaxing tomorrow (and booking a scan).  My work let me go down to four days a week when I started this journey.  Bless them.  I have joined the other thread - thanks.  Hope you are wel.

Charlene - hope you are OK.  Drop us a note!

Dumbwing, ellasmummy, Amy, sweet lists and everyone else - hope you are good xxx


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

GOOD LUCK TO EVERYONE TESTING TOMORROW!!!


         

  

    

         

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## irishflower

Well everyone, on my way Glasgow for the big EC! Strangely not as nervous as I thought I'd be and managed to sleep ok. Good luck *ivfmamma* ! x


----------



## higham8

hi ladies my otd day and as i already new got a bfn, it is 13dp3dt, but been offered a blood test on monday


----------



## Feelinglucky

Bfn for me 2, haet rung clinic so not sure if they do blood tests. 

Flying away on holiday tomorrow so plenty of packing to keep me occupied today, and for the next few days x


----------



## Ivfmamma

Good luck Irish flower, been at the hospital since 7.15am no one has even asked for my name or anything! Very unprofessional & making me more stressed, good luck for today x


----------



## Ivfmamma

sorry for the bfn ladies xxx


----------



## star17

Really sorry feelinglucky and higham8.  Take care of yourselves xxx

Massive good luck to ivfmamma and Irishflower.  Enjoy the sedation!  Thinking of you both today xxx


----------



## mross

So sorry Higham and Feelinklucky - Awful awful news, have lots of wine tonight and relax as much as possible.  Its rubbish. xx

Good luck IVFmama and Irish today - as Star says....enjoy the sedation its amazing!!!  Chat to you girls when your home tonight all chilled.

afm - Hmmmm, tmi alert so look away if you dont do gorey details!  I went to the loo last night and when i did the loo i felt something coming out of my looloo, wiped and it was a big clot of gray and brown and red....could be progsterone but upset that there is blood again as it stopped all this time. And then no blood at all since,ive been checking constantly and nothing.  Have pain in my back and hips and a sharp pain in my abdomenal area, im starting to really worry about all this, going to EPAC on Monday.

xx


----------



## star17

Mross - sorry you are having a such a rough time.  Sending positive vibes to your little beanie!  Hold on there! xxx


----------



## charlene666

i've missed so much! I'm sorry to hear of the recent bfn's such sadness on this cycle.i'm gutted for us all.i am so happy for those with bfp's though. I'm doing ok.x


----------



## star17

Charlene, lovely to hear from you! Have got good Xmas plans before your next go in Jan?  Take care honey xxx


----------



## Ivfmamma

Im the only one having collection today at my clinic xx


----------



## star17

Nicl - GOOD LUCK TODAY!!!!  Let us know and fingers crossed for a BFP.


----------



## Victorialeanne

*Feeling lucky & higham* I'm really sorry to hear your news you will get there think positive.

AFM- today is day 15dpo and my clinic like you to test day 18! I have caved and here I am in utter shock with tears rolling down my eyes with a BFP!! Hopefully I'm not imagining it! Anyone having a 2dt you have as much chance as anyone else I have been visualising and will keep doing so.

Also my 2ww symptoms haven't been many and I actually noticed a bit of brown blood 8dp2dt I now have some brown and tiny bit of red blood. Did have cramping 10dp2dt and have noticed smells more.

Fingers crossed this works out x x x


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Victoria Leanne - so so happy for you!! Hope I follow in your footsteps xx


----------



## ginger79

Feelinglucky and higham       take care ladies xx 

Mross roll on Monday, hang in there you've got a real fighter on board xx

Victorialeanne - congrats!!

Nicl - let us know how you got on xx  

Ivfmamma and Irish, good luck! 

Hi Charlene, Star and everyone else xx


----------



## star17

Morning Ginger!  Hope you are well.

Victorialeanne - amazing - congratulations!!


----------



## NicL

victoialeanne so made up for you honey that is fab news.

so i tested this morning and literally stunned got a bfp! was like you victoialeanne  sat on bed crying. Know its really early days and trying not to get too over excited. Please stick little  one. First ever positive test so in shock.

Big   to ladies with bfns. feelinglucky and higham praying your results change for you today.

sorry for the me post but just all over the place x


----------



## star17

Fab news Nicl!!  Made up for you.  Enjoy!  Woohoo!!


----------



## Ivfmamma

15 follicles = 15 eggs 

Will give you a proper update later when I'm home, got some cramping & bleeding at the minute so hope that's normal xx 

Hubbys sperm sample was fine so no icsi needed just ivf, apparently some of my follies looked big so I said to the nurse is that ok & she pulled a face so my hubby went to find the bloke who took my eggs & he visited me & said that it was ok, he said he got 15 eggs from 15 follicles with no effort getting them out which he said was good. 

Xxx


----------



## mross

Congrats Victorialeeanne and Nicl -      Well done girls!

IVFmama - well done hunny - go get cosy - that nurse that pulled a face needs a punch!  Well done you xxx


----------



## irishflower

Well done ivfmamma! 20 eggs for me...am stunned. I'm 5 ft 3 and about 8 and half stone so I think they were wondering where I had the room for them all   explains the pain I was in the last few days. Just need to be careful for ohss now. Sperm sample and eggs looking good so they're at a loss to explain why we've been having trouble for 5 years...recommended that in case it's a fertilisation problem we try icsi with half and ivf with half so that's what we've done. Staff were all amazing, can't praise them enough, and the sedation was fab!

Thoughts and wishes to those who have had the dreaded bad news this morning, really wish none of you had to go through this.

And of course congratulations to those with amazing positive news.

Love to all x


----------



## LauraLLL

I'm really worried today. I've had some brown blood in my pants and when I wipe.

Today would be the day that my period started if I wasn't pregnant, so I'm thinking it must be linked to that. 

I phoned the hospital, but there's nothing they can do, I just have to monitor it (I won't be doing anything else!)

I'm so scared.


----------



## Victorialeanne

Hi Laura 

I've been bleeding for two days I would try not to worry. My cousin had bleeding for 14 weeks it seems quite common. X


----------



## star17

ivfmamma and Irishflower, my goodness - that is an incredible number of eggs!  Nicely done!  Irishflower, your clinic sound very thoughtful - they really thought about you.  I could see a number of clinics just trying ivf in your situation as there is nothing to 'prove' you need ICSI - but having half half s such a good idea.  Fingers crossed that your eggs get jiggy overnight both of you xxx

LauraLLL.  Brown suggests old blood (which is good rather than fresh).  I can't do anything except say that there seem to be a lot of similar stories on here where it ended up being all good.  I will keep my fingers crossed for you. xxx


----------



## Ivfmamma

Hi ladies, I'm on train on way home now, train was delayed as someone committed suicide on the line this morning so caused delays, how sad   apparently it happened near peterbrough so caused hold up all round the area, whoever it was I feel for there family  

Ok so for the low down on my collection - I felt it quite a few times but it was split second pains so nothing that has scarred me for life, I think at one point I said ow ow ow so I'm sure he topped me up lol I felt a lot of pulling & tugging & general messing about down there but again nothing too painful, the sedition worked but I didn't go to sleep I don't think it was more like drifting in & out weird to explain actually.

If I have to do it again I would but hopefully it won't come to that  

So my 15 eggs & my husbands sperm are getting jiggy I hope there having fun lol 

I'm amazed they got 15! 

Can you tell me do they only take them if they are of the right size? Cos you all know I had a slow response last week & then today they got 15 eggs! All I know 3 days ago at my final scan is that i only had 4 at 16mm & the rest were smaller so does that mean they've took the smaller? Or the smaller have caught up in size?

All 15 follicles contained an egg if that helps xx 

Irish - well done hun so pleased for you, how u feeling? 

I've got period like pains & bit of bleeding, I stood up in hospital to put clothes on & a blood clot fell out down below omg my hubby S H I T himself lol I made him get tissue & pick it up off the floor he was mortified   

Nurse said it was normal though so pheewww 

Yes I'm at risk for ohss so I'm on gestone & clexane first jabs done today by the nurse bless her.

Honest the staff were lovely today.

So sorry for anyone with bad news / bleeding etc.. this is such a rollercoaster & I wish you all the best every one of you xx


----------



## ttc79

hi ladies - do any of you know how long it takes for a period to arrive after egg collection?? My ET was postponed due to possible ohss so have been having daily injections to prevent blood clots, however i have started to bleed today which is at least 5 days earlier than when my period would have been due if no ivf .  any advice be great xx 

will do personalls later as will have mega catching up to do , see what s been happening with you all x


----------



## helsbels40

Hi everyone, congrats on BFP's, Ec and ET. Just a quickie from me after a bit of panic last week with my 41 follies on baseline, my first stim scan was yesterday (7 days) and we are ready to go EC is Monday I have 16 possibly 18 follies. Little bit real now. Scared. Good luck to everyone else whatever stage ur at.


----------



## charlene666

hi star- hope u r well.i'll be around in other threads until time to start fet then i'll find the thread for that.can put it aside for now and deal with christmas.i've not even began to organise anything yet.possibly go to my mum's for xmas day.less clearing up that way lol.good luck everyone for any tests,ec's or et's happening today or over weekend.x


----------



## Ivfmamma

Bleeding after collection is it ok? I've had a couple of biggish red clots, told the nurse I had one at hospital she didn't seem bothered then I've had another half hour ago, anyone else have this? I'm at home now resting on couch, feel ok no pain or anything just the odd cramps xxx


----------



## irishflower

Awake now after spending the afternoon dozing on and off   just mild cramping, and very light pinkish bleeding ivfmamma...call clinic if you're worried hon to put your mind at ease. Have to say I was fast asleep during mine, don't remember a thing until I came round in my recovery room and started apologising for having drifted off!!

Embryologist has just called with an update already...of the 10 that are going to be icsi they've been 'stripped' whatever that means and all were mature, which is great. We'll know about the 10 ivf ones tomorrow morning. BUt all good so far!

Laura...from what I keep hearing, brown, old, blood isn't anything to worry about usually so try not to be not too worried...easier said than done I know x

Hating being in gorgeous Edinburgh and not able to go out...hopefully will be able to for wee while tomorrow x


----------



## Sweet_bliss

Hello ladies congrats on your bfps er and et. 

Bleeding after ER is normal. I had light spotting for about 3 days after ER felt pretty horrible too bloated and ill. If you are worried best to speak to you dr who will be able to put your minds at ease. 

Good luck ladies


----------



## Munchable

Hi ladies,

Congrats of the BFP's.  Just a quick update on my situation... had a scan and blood test finally after my one day bleeding (on my test date last thursday).  Been getting darker positives daily since.  I am totally confussed...the sonographer said my lining is too thin for a viable pregnancy or ectopic (but they cant rule them out?) confussing, she also saw fluid on my left side in my uterus and said it could be anything.  This is where I had v v v bad pain yesterday and 3-4 days before that today it has suddenly stopped?.  I was given cocodomal and told to go in tomorrow for another blood test and I will get my results on Sunday from them to decide on the next step.  I feel rubbish, im usually a very very positive person, but I just dont know where this is going - yesterday I thought it was ectopic, and i still think theres a slight chance, but then why are my test result darker daily, could there still be a pregnancy forming in there with a thin lining?  She never said how thin....oh I just dont know gals, any ideas Sorry for the rant, but I guess that is what these forums are for hey.  XXX


----------



## Munchable

Sorry, forgot to say I have been spotting since my one day bleed to (brown, minimal scanty) sorry for TMI!! xxx


----------



## Ivfmamma

Hello hunny, I've had 2 ectopics & levels do continue to rise & give darker hpt , 
I don't want to put the fear of god into you either but I like to be honest even if sometimes it's not the news you want to hear, I had exactly that fluid with my ectopics  

Mross & charlene have had ectopics too so ladies give us your input xx 

I'm not saying you are having an ectopic & I pray you don't     just wanted to add because similar to that happened with me, sorry I hope I haven't scared you   but I want you to be prepared as ectopics are dangerous if left too long, so if your well prepared & don't let hospital fob you off it will be much quicker recovery etc.. 

Hun how's your pain ? Can you describe it for us as the ectopic pain is quite important to diagnosing it xx


----------



## Ivfmamma

I've just seen you've already had an ectopic   so you know your at a higher risk, is the pain etc the same this time? Same symptoms? x


----------



## mross

Hi sweetp,
Hun feel sick for you I really do.  I sent you a wee message last night on why it might be ectopic however thinking about it today I had fluid on my right side after ep removed and this went on to be initially a hydrosallinx and then a haematoma, that needed removed. Having said that this could still be a viable pregnancy. Because they really don't know much in these clinics and im rrading a lot  positive stories .... I'm so so sorry what's going on just now. I read a about woman who like me had both tubes removed, had ivf and still had ectopics in their cervix....its so unfair.  Sending U cuddles xxx


----------



## mross

Ivfmama - omg I can't believe you remember the egg collection!!! Note to all ladies about getting egg collection.....do what I did and make sure to tell anyone who will listen at the clinic that you want heavy sedation, mine put me to light sleep thank god but apparently I hugged about the whole time and got into a state!!! Bet I fartec or something really cringey lol

Laurall and Victorialeeanee... Well you k ow my updates so still insure but still testing heavily positive, but what I e learnt is take it easy and rest that see.ed to stop my bleeding.

Charlene - hello lovely, so glad your doing well and you always sound so positive and givegood advice.

Sending U all lots of love
Xxx


----------



## Munchable

Hi girls,

Thanks for that.  Yep I got your email last night Mross hun, sent you a quick on email back last night on how I felt last night...but today I just dont know.  The pain has gone completely.  It is harder for me to diagnose myself really as with my last ectopic it was located right by my ovary and had room to grow to a 5cm mass which I couldnt believe so I only had the pain very very mildly but I listened to my body and just knew something was wrong - I had very internal bleeding but I never really had symptoms apart from feeling very dizzy and faint one time.  The main symptom in hinesight was my heart was racing a lot more (but I though that was me being unfit).  I guess this time around I just don't know one minute Im thinking ectopic, next nah it was miscarrage then hmm maybe it will be ok.  I guess it feels better to type my feelings down on here and get them out there.  Ohh I just hope we all have success stories in the very near future,  I will upate you all once I know a little more on my blood test results xxx


----------



## Munchable

IVFMAMMA ...sorry I forgot to answer your question...the pain yesterday - which is the worst it has been, but I have had it for 3 -4 days (although gone today) was very very painful it was like a dull ache on my left side and down my inner thigh area so when the sonographer said you have fluid that didnt suprise me because of my level of pain.  Once I took Cocodomol that eased it a lot but I could still feel it niggling there (if you know what I mean).  I may have a look on the ectopic website and just have a quick reminder of all of the symptoms so I dont ignore any. xxx


----------



## ginger79

*SweetP* - sorry to hear you're having a tough time, hopefully they can find out more from your next blood test, good luck and hope you're not in too much pain   xx

*Nicl *- fantastic news, congrats!!    

*Laura* - try not to worry, I think bleeding is pretty common from what I've seen on various threads here xx  

*Ivfmamma and Irish* - wow, loads of eggs, nice one! Good luck for your calls tomorrow!  

*Ivfmamma* - I think it's common to bleed afterwards, especially if you've had lots of eggs collected (that's what my nurse said). I didn't bleed afterwards but I noticed a LOT of blood on the bed when I came round after my sedation!

Also - re: the number of follies/eggs - my nurse said they can get decent eggs from anything around 14mm+ - and yes, your follies will definitely have carried on growing after trigger! I had 5 decent sized follies at my last scan but loads of smaller ones and I ended up with 23 eggs.

xxx


----------



## charlene666

Hi ladies.sorry to hear of the troubles ur going thru sweet p.must be horrible waiting for answers ur not getting.i hope someone tells u what's going on soon.if its ok with u I'd rather not bring up about my ectopics, I'm in a good place right now,taken a few days,going over old ground will put me back.i sincerely hope it works out right for you.and to anyone doing FET in January then I will catch up with u when we start.im gonna say merry Christmas now as after these two November threads I'm in close I'm probably gonna wait til next round before I join another thread.thank u all so much for being so supportive, I wouldn't have got through it if I didn't have u lot to rant and moan to.i wish u all a happy Christmas and see u all soon.


----------



## ginger79

Take care Charlene, have a great Christmas and good luck for the new year. Thanks for all your support on here xx


----------



## Ivfmamma

Merry Christmas charlene, best of luck for 2013 hun xx 

Irishflower - has embryologist phoned you yet? Mine hasn't & I'm a wreck lol, I'm currently xmas shopping in meadowhall with hubby but I just can't concentrate, I'm walking around the shops with my phone in hand praying they hurry up & call & say everything is ok, good luck to you x


----------



## charlene666

Thank u ladies.i'll be back, just need time to sort my head out and spend time with dd,then take on FET head on! Good luck to all having treatment this next month, hope to speak with u all at some point soon.take care u lOvely bunch.xx


----------



## Ivfmamma

I've had my call   out of 15 ........ 10 have fertilized & are doing well, 1 immature egg & 4 abnormally fertilized.

Hoping for a Monday transfer but embryologist just said maybe ill get a 5 day blast, I just have to hope. I don't mind which as long as things are all ok.

I said is 10 good & she said absolutely fine, I feel a bit emotional ladies lol xxxxx 

I hope they keep going strong     aww my little angels  xx


----------



## ginger79

Ivfmamma - that's great news, well done!  10 little embies   - you will be PUPO before you know it! xx


----------



## irishflower

Happy Christmas to you too charlene, all the very best x

Brilliant news ivfmamma! just had my call and 8 out my 10 ivf have fertilised, 7 out of 10 icsi ones so 15 in total yay! She also said she'd be 99% certain I'd get to a 5 day transfer on Wednesday but will call again on Monday. Just not sure if it's half and half like mine, which they put back? Just best overall?

Hope everyone has a good weekend x


----------



## ginger79

Irishflower - that's fantastic news, woo hoo!  I'm sure they will go with the best overall and with 15 to choose from that's going to be one strong little embie, you go girl!  Now you can relax and look forward to being PUPO soon!  xxx


----------



## Ivfmamma

Congrats Irishflower - all the best xx


----------



## irishflower

Thanks ginger x

You too *ivfmamma*...great news for us both, we've both done really well over the last few days so deserve to take it easy this weekend and be spoiled a bit  x


----------



## star17

Morning everyone!

Charlene, Merry Xmas to you!  Thank you for everything and I wish you the best of luck on your FET.  Take care honey! xxx

Irishflower and ivfmamma - both incredible results!!  What a fab number of fertilised eggs for both of you.  (Irishflower, they will put back the best - doesn't matter whether it was ivf or ICSI - but would be quite interesting to know which are better - you can be our own little study!).  Both take care if yourself and look forward to being PUPO!!

Ginger - morning - how are you feeling?

To everyone else - morning!!  I hope you have a lovely weekend.  I am going Xmas tree shopping and to visit a new butcher that has just opened up near me.  I am stupidly excited about the tree!!  I am also trying to wean myself off testing every day........stupid girl!!

Mross, sweatpea and LauraLLL, I hope that everything has settled down and is going well xxx


----------



## ginger79

Hi Star, I'm good thanks, lazing about on the sofa watching films  Tomorrow I need to have a serious clean, the house is in dire need of some attention!  While I've got tests left and am not actually feeling particularly pregnant I am still allowing myself 2 POAS a week - Mondays and Thursdays   Enjoy your Christmas tree shopping!


----------



## mross

Hi ladies!

Urgh,killer migraine and sickness today - not enough to keep me in bed but feeling rank and of course no tablets allowed, so im on the couch!

Charlene - ahhh merry crimbo gorgeous lady.  I understand why you want to move on now, it makes complete sense hunny, I will keep an eye out for you and if this doesn't work out we may be in Jan FET together - keep in touch hunny and have a lovely time with your dd. xx

Sweetp - How are you feeling today  With both my EPs the pain was there every day and unmistakable, it ended up like a throbbing on the side but this was the same with the hydrosalpinx, that throbby feeling, its just horrid.  My hcg also went mental it was high then low every other day.  Fingers crossed for a wonderful outcome for you because we still don't know anything, you could be ok still.  I take it preg test still strong? xxx

IVFMama and Irish - Woop woop - sounds amazing you little mother hens lol!  Cant believe how many eggy eggs!  We only got 6 eggs and all fertilised with 1 in the oven as a 5 day blasto and 3 on freeze so I think  you ladies will do better than that but that's ace numbers as well you know!! Chill and enjoy being pupo!!!

Anyone else still got bad bleeding or are they settling down?? xx

afm - Well boobies still ouchy but not as bad, had DH make me lovely poached eggs this morning and nearly barfed all over them lol!  COuld be the migraine but ive defo had dreadful nausea for the past 4 or so days, im loving it as im sure its a strong pregnancy sign.  Ive also got a very light burning odd feeling in my cervix, its not unbearable at al its just there, I was freaking out because with both ectopics I had this but a lot stronger, the whole time, and no-one at the hospital knew what it was, well ive found it its a pregnancy sign in some woman!  Its perfectly normal!  So im quite excited.  I tested this morning on clearblue and its saying 4-5 weeks pregnant - im 4.5 weeks so that all marries up still.  Ive been calling EPAC daily and guess what, they don't care!  No-one returned my calls!!!  So ive decided im going in to the emergency clinic on Monday at 0800 and not leaving until im scanned.  Im going to say im nearly 6 weeks and say my transfer was a few days earlier to see if I can get the scan.  This not knowing is killing me.  Plus, NO bleeding still, its completely stopped.  I am having a few cramps and twinges but I think that's my uterus stretching.  I now think im 100% pregnant so if I find out im not im going to be broken.  Anyway, will let you all know on Monday!    

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## irishflower

Aww mross it's so fantastic that everything now seems to be going in the right direction for you - enjoy the nausea and twinges, mad as that sounds    Definitely go to the clinic on Monday and DO NOT leave until seen to!

Woke up feeling much better today so went for a walk in Edinburgh with DH and stopped for coffee and cake along the way.  After about an hour or so started to get quite crampy so think I still need to take it easy for a day or two after being poked and prodded to get 20 eggs out of me!  So a quiet Saturday night in it is! 

How are you ivfmamma - did your bleeding stop today? xx


----------



## dumbwing07

*Hey Ladies!*

So its been a busy week for me really kept myself busy, especially today! Got so of the house cleaned and the tree is up, although not decorated as my belly was twingy and im tired, dont wanna over do it for the possible little one. Now 7dp2dt, looking forward to my OTD on friday, been hard not to test over this week with having twinges all the time and its hard not to dream about the baby i might have one day. Hope your all doing well too!

*feelinglucky and higham* - so sorry for your bad news please dont give up ladies!

*victorialeanne* - omg hun im so happy for you, really good to hear as i had 2dt also 

*Nicl* - wow hun so happy for you too, this is amazing lots of ladies getting that bfp!

*LauraLLL* - im sure its normal hun try not to worry yourself too much! I know it must be hard!

*helsbels40* - good luck with EC hun!

*mross* - everything crossed for you hun but im sure your deff pregnant

sending loads of love and prayers to you all!


----------



## EllasMummy

Well need to read all posts when I'm on laptop
At home tomoro... 

Sweet- so sorry ;(

Ivf mama & Irish- fantastic news 

Will catch up on everyone else tomoro...

I'm now 3dp5dt and I have 'HUGE' boobie.... But nothing else ;(
Which scares me. Trigger totally gone even done first response this morning and nothing  but I feel do negative and just like its not worked. ;( I know it's too early but I can't help this feeling.... Roll on Wednesday Thursday so I can start testing  anyone else felt so negative to be proved wrong.

Have no frosties disappointed us so we've said we will try full ivf if this doesn't work x


----------



## Sweet_bliss

Hi Ellasmummy,

I had a 3 dt and by the time i was about 4dp3dt i felt so sure it didnt work. Then when i started to get period pains like af was coming any minute i just gave up hope completly. Otd came around and when my dr came out she said congrats you have a bfp i was in shock. I cried like a baby.  

Ill be keeping you in my prayers. Lots of sticky baby dust to you


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

9dp2dt...

what you all reckon? x


----------



## EllasMummy

Amy- OMG BEAUTIFUL LINE. CONGRATULATONS XXX 

Sweet- Thank you. It's so hard to accept anything.... Is it, isn't it... U just don't know and time is the only thing that can really help any of that's on 2ww
But it's just so hard. Of it hasn't worked that's fine we can get back to normal and plan what's happening next. It's just the not knowing. In the last when I've fallen naturally I've always got first faint line 8/9dpo I'm 9dp ec today. But it's going to be wed at earliest from what I've been told. x


----------



## EllasMummy

Amy- just wondered have u tested before today got bfn? Have u felt any different? I'm 4dp5dt do my little one is 9 days old.... But I feel so negative and like it could possibly of worked...;( have u felt like this at Any point x


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

no first time i tested was yesterday 8dp2dt so 10 days past egg collection and had a line but very faint this is the pic:
i have the bend the laptop to see the line lol its so faint but u can just about make it out

in real life have to put it to window










only tested day after egg collection - faint positive (trigger) and sunday got negative so knew trigger had left my body.


----------



## EllasMummy

Fab my trigger was totally gone on Thursday night. I'd done 4 tests over the week. I think yesterday's test is still a could line but a definite improved pinkness today  awww I'm so pleased for you xxx when Ive fallen naturally in the past I've always got first faint lines 8/9dpo. X


----------



## irishflower

Congratulations Amy!

Think all the hormones can play havoc with your emotions ellasmummy, and probably make you feel negative for no good reason x


----------



## ginger79

Congrats Amy! Hope your line keeps getting darker will you test again tomo? Amazing isn't it you must be so excited! 

Ellasmummy it's such a difficult time and you've been through so much to get there, I was a whole mix of emotions, tried to stay positive but it wasn't easy... Hang in there


----------



## Munchable

Hi girls,

Update from me...*Mross * and any other girlys I have chatted to just want to say thank you for your support at desperate times. I found out today from the clinic that I have in fact had a miscarrage. I actually feel ok now because I have an answer and I am not left in limbo. My numbers (HCG) went from something like 259 to 163 so according the the fertility nurse this really indicates one. I have to go for one or two more blood tests to check the HCG is completely out of my system and then I will be back to normal. Never had a miscarrage before, still bleeding too wondering when it will stop. If we want another go at IVF we have to pay now so we best get saving for another go. All the very best to all of you for the future. Take care, Bye X


----------



## ginger79

*SweetP* I am so, so sorry to see your news. Thinking of you and wish you all the best for the future xx


----------



## star17

Sweetpea - I am so sorry to see your news.  Take care of yourself and good luck in the future. xxx


----------



## irishflower

So sorry sweetpea. Lots of hugs and best wishes for the future x


----------



## Ivfmamma

Sweetpea have u any frosties hun ? Apparently a frozen cycle is included in nhs go, so sorry for your news xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

sweet p - im very sorry love xx


----------



## Munchable

Hi lovely gals,

Thank you all for your kind words.  Im being positive and thinking to myself it could have been worse, it obviously wasnt meant to be this time.  What I was dissappointed with was that it was a grade 1 - the embryologist said they would not put more than one in me as I have such a high risk of gaining twins (I wouldnt of minded twins after so long trying   but I know it was for health purposes).  Ivfmama...it's a postcode lotto where I live - as I am from Shrewsbury I get only x1 free go, but I get to freeze embryos for free (I managed to get 5 frozen which is great) - but then to transfer 2 into me (I will now be aloude 2 to be transfered nxt time) I have to pay and it costs between £1500 and £2000 pounds.  If I was from wales which is 20minutes away from where I live I would get another go at IVF, but if you are from wales you are not aloude to freeze.  Daft init I think it should be the same for everyone personnally, but I guess its how much money is in each trust. X


----------



## Munchable

Sorry girls - just a question for everyone to help me decide...

*If you were not successful or if you will not be successful, when will you decide to have another go at IVF? Also how many free goes do you get at your hospital??*
*
Also who of you are working and who of you aren't and if not if this to focuss on IVF?*

Thanks wonderful gals hope you can help XX


----------



## EllasMummy

Sweet- I'm so sorry hunni. I don't get any free as I have children. I work x


----------



## ginger79

Hi *SweetP*, I'm not sure if this will help, but to answer your questions...

If we are unsuccessful, we would try again as soon as we are allowed to (following a few binge drinking sessions and ideally a snowboarding holiday if we could manage it!).

I think my clinic make you have a couple of months off for another fresh cycle (ie 2 months off then start again on 3rd cycle) - but I imagine they probably let you try a FET sooner than that (although I'm not sure...). We get 1 live cycle and - if unsuccessful - 2 FETs on the NHS (they store embryos for up to 2 years for free - we can then pay to keep them frozen for up to 10 years). We are lucky as we have frosties like you so we would look to get going again as soon as possible in the New Year.

I work full time (well, more than full time really as the nature of my job means I often work late) - and I haven't considered not working. We have been TTC for 3 years and in our eyes the main perk of not managing to start a family has been that we've had loads of lovely (and often spontaneous) holidays - and enjoy lots of meals out etc&#8230; which we certainly wouldn't be able to do if I wasn't working!

Are you considering taking a break from work then?

I hope you are ok. It's great that you have 5 frosties! I'm sure 2013 will be the year for all of us yet - good luck! xx


----------



## dumbwing07

Sweetpea. If I don't get a bfp this time I will have et again in Jan. I work full time and get two free cycles on the NHS. This is my first time trying as I'm 23 and using doner eggs and they would only put one embie back at a time with me too. Please don't be too disheartened hun I know it must be hard xxx


----------



## irishflower

*sweetpea* I think if this cycle is unsuccessful for us I'd probably start again in about 3 months. In northern Ireland we only get one nhs cycle.

Work full-time too, in a job with lots of travel but which usually isn't too stressful xx


----------



## Ivfmamma

I get 3 goes on the nhs (don't shout at me lol I have no tubes)    I also work full time, I do think every lady should get more dependant on fertility issues, I only say the last part as we know someone who was ttc for only 6 months, went to her gp & lied saying she'd been trying 2 years couple of tests later she was having ivf   yet there's genuine infertile people out there!!!!   it's not fair some of these rules  

I work (around 50 hours a week) stressful working so many hours when having to go through this  

Sweet - just want to send you a hug  

I'm waiting for my dreaded call to let me know if embies have made it through the weekend & if I'm getting a 3 day or a 5 day blast put back, I pray everything is ok, how are you feeling irishflower xx


----------



## irishflower

I have really bad heartburn today *ivfmamma* so am feeling a bit poo  also very constipated  so feeling bloated and yucky.

Good luck for your call tomorrow  can't wait to get it over with x


----------



## star17

Good luck ivfmamma and Irishflower.  I hope it all goes well and your embies have been having fun!! Will be thinking of you both tomorrow. xxx


----------



## EllasMummy

ivfmamma and Irishflower- so excited for you both. keeping you in my thoughts for tomoros calls xxxx


----------



## Ivfmamma

Irishflower - my bleeding has stopped now thank god, I am so bloated though honest my belly is so uncomfortable, I'm on Gestone in the bum & I'm so sore, its hurting to even sit down, feel tired & miserable too so not good 

ive had a to.do with my clinic.today too, its so long to write out & im in bed about to go to sleep, so if anyone want to read what happened its on one of my recents posts on the leeds thread from today, if you click on my profile itll let tou see my recent posts (sorry thats soooo lazy of me but i am so tired to write it again) 

good luck tomorrow irish xx 

thank you star & ellas mummy xx

hope everyone else is ok xx 

night night


----------



## ginger79

Just read your post *ivfmamma* - poor you, you could do without that added stress!! Hope they call nice and early. I'm sure you've got some great embies - it will all be worth it when you are PUPO!

Good luck to you and to *Irishflower *too xx


----------



## Sweet_bliss

Ladies i hope someone can put my mind at ease.im about 5 weeks pregnant Yesterday i experience some like cramping stabbing on my right side lasted only about 5 mins and went away. But after that i started getting shoulder blade pain that radiates down my right arm. Feels like growin pains. Im not having anymore cramping just the shoulder arm pain. Could this be an ectopic?? I dont have any bleeding. I have some light nausea on and off and a little lightheadedness as well but it doesnt happen often. Im soo worried   my first ultrasound is on the 9th . Can anyone shed some light?


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Help please
Many test is still light like yesterday.

Is this normal x


----------



## Victorialeanne

Hello everyone

Well today is OTD my clinic does day 18 and its still a BFP. Going to ring the clinic now. You ladies have been amazing a real support for everyone if its good news or not. 

Amy your levels double every 48 hours try not to stress over every little thing as its not good for your embie. 

Good luck ivfmumma and Irishflower x


----------



## irishflower

Just read your post ivfmamma, what a nightmare for you, hope they phone good and early this morning x

Sorry Amy and sweetbliss that I can't be of any help with your questions but I would say phone a doctor if you're at all worried sweetbliss x


----------



## Munchable

Hi gals,

Thank you for all your replys, *Ginger* I am having the same thought as you - thinking of going on holiday in January - even though I dont technically need one as through this process yes I have been out of work due to redundancy, but Im glad I was as for me I thought it would be a lot with working too, but for frozen cycle that will be a doddle I would have thought. But I was offered a permanent job in the middle of the process and I start on Monday - had to accept it as wasnt sure if this would work or not so it will be nice to get back to some normality. Thinking of going the carribean for my 30th why not hey. The I think i was *Irishflower* I will probably wait 3 - 4 months before trying again. I have heard of many women to go through IVF it didnt work and then the following month got pregnant - so you never know. All the best gals XX


----------



## Munchable

Oh and *Sweetbliss!!!! * Please, please, please huni book yourself a doctors appointment today - they are more assertive to get a scan and checks done! Explain to your GP the sysmptoms you are having. I dont want to scare you, but I have had an ectopic and lost my right fallopian tube and those are similar symptoms. It may very well be ok - chances are it will be, but you need to put yourselve first and get checked no waiting around hun. Good luck XXX


----------



## ginger79

Sweet bliss - sorry I can't help as I've not had pain like that, if you're worried I would call the clinic as they will be able to advise and reassure you xx 

Victorialeanne - official OTD congrats!! 

Amy - I think the main thing is for it not to get lighter. Everyone's levels vary and it takes some women a while to get a dark line. I'm sure it'll be looking better on OTD xx 

SweetP - congrats on your job! And defo go for the holiday! xx


----------



## Sweet_bliss

Thanks ladies ill check with my dr but i have a feeling its my sore boobs that are causing the pain. They are soooo sore that when i touch then pain shoots through my upper body. Specially the right side where the arm and shoulder pain is.


----------



## EllasMummy

Sweet bliss- I would call up for emergency scan just to be 110% sure if the placement. Keeping u in my thoughts 

Amy- hey beautiful our levels double ever 48 hours so you wouldn't expect much of a change on the stick till tomorrow  xxx


----------



## Ivfmamma

I'm going to blast   oh I could wee I'm so excited!!!!!! but so nervous at the same time 

All 10 of my embryos made it, 3 are slow growing but 7 are of a potential blastocyst quality so they are taking all 10 to blast, the 3 slow growers could possibly catch up but who knows.

She says I have a mixture of quality embryos I think if I remember 4 are good quality (not the best grades leeds have but the one down from that I think) then I have 3 that are average with a bit of fragmentation but she said that was common to see,  3 are slow growing, but she said it was good news  

I'm praying for embies to make it, she did say theres a risk that I could lose them & have nothing to transfer but she also said if they didn't make it to day 5 in culture then they probably wouldn't have made it once transferred back to the uterus, is that what all you ladies got told if you had a blast?

They offered to transfer a 3 day single embryo back today but she said she recommends I go to blast ......... so I've chosen blast xxxx 

  

Irish flower - any news? xxxx


----------



## irishflower

Brilliant news ivfmamma, so made up for you! No news for me yet grr....


----------



## irishflower

Ok call received! She said that at this stage they like them to be between 6-8 cell: for my ivf ones I have [email protected] cell, [email protected], [email protected] and [email protected] Icsi ones are [email protected], [email protected] and [email protected] so 12 in total doing really well yay! Going to blast on Wed too and hoping to get some for freezing


----------



## Ivfmamma

Great news irishflower  

Fingers crossed for us both. xxx


----------



## EllasMummy

Great news for both of you can wait to see results x


----------



## mross

Morning ladies,

IVFmama and Irish - Ahhh well done both of you!  Sooo excited that you are both going to Blasto!!!  WIth LOADS of embies and enough for the freezer!  We got 3 on freeze so I think you girls will have plenty!

OK - me - well, after a sleepless night and 3 day full blown migraine I made it to EPAC this morning.  Girls, Ive got a little one in my tummy!!!  I cant believe it, I bled so heavily and excruciating pains but there it was, all perfect.  So, Im measuring at 5 weeks which is right as im bang on 5 weeks today, there was a sack and yolk, no pole or heartbeat yet but they didn't expect to see that so early.  I cant believe it, obviously we need to wait for 7 week scan to confirm Heart Beat etc but they told me its all looking good and my lining was perfect.  They even showed me on ultrasound and little one was there in the middle of my uterus.  Very very excited.  Going to stay on this forum if you will all have me though as I want to see how everyone else fairs and too keep up to date with whats going on.

Im hoping this will be a good news story for fellow bleeders, they said that there is no evidence of why I bled but at least its stopped and all looking good!!!!!!

xxxxx


----------



## Sweet_bliss

Oh mross im sooo happy for you! Congratulations... Wishing you a healthy happy pregnancy    xxx


----------



## irishflower

So so delighted for you mross, best news! Please do stay here as I want you to keep in touch with us all too! Congratulations honey xx


----------



## EllasMummy

mross- hey beautiful fab news x


----------



## helsbels40

Hi everyone, congrats mross. And congrats to Irish flower and ivfmamma on ur blasts.
Just a quickie from me had EC and they collected 28 eggs, just got to see what happens overnight.  Having ICSI.


----------



## irishflower

28-wow! Hope you're not too sore after hels x


----------



## Sweet_bliss

Ivfmamma great news.   your little ones stay strong!

Helsbels congrats get plenty of rest now. Hope you arent too sore!


----------



## dumbwing07

mross - congrats hun so happy for you xxx


----------



## Ivfmamma

Hels bels congrats on 28 (fertile mertyl) lol now rest & plenty of relaxing & drink lots of water xxxx


----------



## Ivfmamma

Mross yipeeeee     oh sod the kisses your getting the full shebang


----------



## Ivfmamma

Blastocyst buddies please answer for anyone who it applies too 

How many did you take to blast?
How many actually made it to blast?
How many did you get to freeze?
Did you have ivf or icsi?

Thank you ivf angels xx  



I keep thinking what if none make it  

How you feeling Irishflower are you nervous? I've had butterflies ever since I put the phone down to Embryologist this morning xx


----------



## irishflower

It is nervewracking *ivfmamma* - I have been feeling fairly positive about my embryos and some making it to Wednesday ( ) but am now starting to panic about other things - just posted a comment here: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=298358.0

This whole business is definitely not easy


----------



## Ivfmamma

Just replied to that post you made irishflower, I've been meaning to start a post today but only just got home from work so ill do it now, maybe take a look shortly as the questions i ask the answers may help you too xx


----------



## irishflower

Thanks - just replied on that thread   xxx


----------



## EllasMummy

Irish- took 5 to day 3 and 4 to blast only 1 made it x


----------



## Ivfmamma

Ellas mummy - that 1 blast made it for a reason   xxx


----------



## NicL

hi ladies 

sorry not been on in a while. not much phone reception in the countryside!

sweetpea not sure if you are still reading but am so sorry for your loss. Its what we all dread and no one should have to go through that pain. Hope you are being well looked after. 

wow there is some good egg collection going on here well done hels.

ivfmmamna and Irish great news on blast. you will be fine. you have good numbers there.
as expected your questions

took 5 to blast
on day 5 2 were early blasts 2 were compacting one was at 10cells still. One transferred  on day 6 three had made blast but none suitable to freeze.
we had icsi

mross - the best news! so happy for you. can't beat ivfmmamna on smilies but i think that's how we all feel. Must have been amazing to see it there where it should be doing what it should.

afm - thought it would all get easier after bfp but ladies it doesn't. Major paranoia that its all going to go wrong.  Knicker checking like mad incase i start to bleed sorry tmi coming up but have had a lot more cm and with the pesseries constantly thinking here it comes.Lots of wierd twinge too around my middle. Not painful just uncomfortable and boy am i bloated.  Can't stop burping  and trumping! In no way am i complaining about the actual symptoms i just want to know its all normal. Scan on 14 which will be 6 weeks. 
Booked to see gp too as need to sort out thyroid medication. Thought the receptionist would be dead snotty with me as its so early but the minute i mentioned risk of miscarriage she found me  one first thing wed when we get back home from our hols. That is at least one thing off my mind. 

anyway ladies ill stop rambling on. good luck to every one x


----------



## ginger79

*Ivfmamma *- congrats on going to blast! Wow, your clinic give you a lot of info. Mine didn't tell me anything much (nothing about the quality or grades of the embryos) - just said lots of them were still doing well so we were having a 5-day transfer. They didn't give me a choice - although we were always just going to go with what they recommended anyway. Don't worry, I'm sure they have made the best choice for you - not long until you have one of those lovely strong embies inside you!

To answer your questions&#8230; We took 21 to blast, I'm not sure how many made it - at my ET they said they were putting 1 back in, that we had 2 definite frosties and if we were lucky maybe a couple more. The next day they called to say we had 11 frosties!! We had IVF.

*irishflower *- well done too, sounds great! I hope you both also get some lovely frosties xx

*irishflower *- I just read your other post. From what I've seen on here I think you would know if you had OHSS as you would be in a lot more pain/have more symptoms&#8230; make sure you keep having 3l of water a day though just in case! I reckon your clinic would be on the case already if they had concerns but you can always call them to get some reassurance if you're worrying?

To answer your second question - I worked during my 2ww although I had 2 days off sick as I was feeling absolutely rotten and decided to put myself first for once! Got a horrendous cold, I think because my immune system was down due to implantation  Although it was great being at home those 2 days (and I had a couple of 'wobbles' at work), it was actually when I was at home that I went a bit more loopy re: early testing... and totally caved at the end of the 2nd day (which was 6dp5dt). I think for me there were pros and cons to both, as work was at least a distraction&#8230; I think you should definitely do what's right for you and not worry about work at the moment - and if that's staying at home and you can... go for it! 

*mross *- I was so, so pleased to see your update! Great news, you must be thrilled  

*helsbels40 *- wow!! I thought my 23 was over the top  That's absolutely fantastic I'm sure you'll have some great eggs in that bunch and fingers crossed for lots of frosties too!

*NicL* - I know what you mean, I think I am more paranoid now too! But loads happier and generally pretty positive about everything  Just impatient to know if everything is ok... I also get weird twinges, usually short-lived - and was massively bloated and really badly constipated for a while! I assume the 'glowing' bit happens a bit further down the line&#8230;..!? Good luck xx

Hello to everyone else! I have rambled on a lot so I'll just do a really quick update on me&#8230; did a digital test this morning (my first) and regret it as it said 2-3 weeks and I think it should be 3+ (I'm 5w+3). Annoying!! I know you can't read too much into it, but it would just have been nice to have a reassuring 3+&#8230;


----------



## star17

Wow, what a cracking day!

Ivfmamma and Irishflower.  Just fab news for both of you!  .  I had 5 on day three that were still hanging in there on day 5.  I ended up with 2 for me and one for the freezer!  (2 not good enough to freeze).  I worked from home for my 2ww - which worked well for me!

Mross - you are our very own miracle.  So so so brill. xxx

Helsbels - brill!  So many eggs - that is amazing!

Nicl - oh my god.  I am the same. Soooooo windy!  I am getting twinges too.  Worried I am overdoing it.  Need to take it easy!

Ginger - your post really made me laugh (sorry!).  The reason was hat I am in exactly the same boat and the stupid 2-3 weeks won't change to 3+!!!!! Stupid test!!!  I have heard it is pretty common.

ATM - I am well, but windy!  I am so incredibly tired though.  Trying to sleep more! 

Take care xxx


----------



## ginger79

Star I know what you mean I feel like I could sleep for ages have never felt so tired doing so little!! 

Reassuring to know you're in the same boat with the stupid test  but you're a bit behind me aren't you? Oh well I am sure we'll both be fine in the end  

xx


----------



## EllasMummy

Well 6dp5dt and negative still ;( I really have got the feeling it's not going to work out ;(


----------



## mross

Hi ladies!!

OMG thanks so much for so many amazing messages and all your lovely words!!!  Im still very much in shock but think my symptoms etc are good to have been noted all over here for anyone bleeding in the future to have some hope!!

Hels - well done lady, that's some amount of eggs!

Ellasmummy - that is totally normal to feel like that.  I was testing at 6dp5dt and not getting anything but a bfn (don't do it!!!) and I was devastated, just knew it hadn't worked...its the hormones and the comedown from the IVF drugs...stick in there and keep as positive as you can hunny xx

IVFmama and Irish - hi girls!  I didn't know to much about the embies and blasts when I had egg collection, I naïvely assumed emby would just grow and be fine, I didn't even know that you could have a blasto 5 day put back in.  It was just assumed with me because I had so little follies, that I would have a 2 or 3 day transfer, thank god I didn't look in to it to much or I would add 2 and 2 up and get 5!  I had 6 embies, and I got a call the day after to say they had all fertilised and they were going to transfer in 5 days, I didn't know anything about this but thought it might be a good sign but still don't know much about it, I didn't ask about grades or anything as I think sometimes best not to know.  Of all my 6 2 perished and 3 went to day 5 blasto so 2 were frozen and 1 put back in, and then a few days later they froze another little one that made it as well.  Hope that helps.

Ginger, NicL, Star - I hear you ladies lol!  Paranoia is defo there, its waiting for the scan now isn't it.  But, I am the same, I get a lot of twinges, shooting pains, uncomfortable to lie still, boobies are huge now (im only wee and 8 stone so this is a new area for me lol),I also feel like AF is coming a lot, back pain is always there but really light and I have a light burning in my uterus, queasy and I have broken in to the pickle jar already and not having cravings but a definite idea of what I want to eat and its random things like chicken kiev,,,,I haven't eaten chicken kiev since I was a teenager but needed it last night lol!!! but.....all of these signs are totally normal!  I didn't realise it but yes, we should be feeling crappy just now!  Lots of love xxx

Sending everyone else big huge cuddle xxx


----------



## star17

Ginger - yes I am behind you as I am 5+1 - but still should be getting the 3+!  (Which I am not!).  There is part of me that wishes I hadn't done that test and the other part that wants to carry on doing them!  I guess that they are not that accurate as HCG levels can really vary - but still!!!

Hope everyone has a lovely day! xxx


----------



## NicL

star don't worry (i know i am a fine one to talk - queen of worry me at the mo) it will be fine. Now out the stick down!

thanks so much for the reassurance ladies. Been going loopy don't know what id do without you. Now i need to try and start enjoying this! 

ellasmummy its too early yet. don't lose hope. I got my bfp from one blast no frosties. Know its early days but it does just take one x

lots of love and masses of baby dust lets start a baby boom on this thread x


----------



## EllasMummy

NicL- when did u first get a positive x


----------



## EllasMummy

Feel totally like its just not worked in 6dp5dt
And I just have it in my head and heart it's not worked ;( I tested my trigger out that was gone Friday. Tested each day since totally negative ;(

Surely being 6dp5dt means I'm 11dpo... So for me just feels a long time to not get even a slight line... Tell me in losing the plot someone please ;(


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Ella's mummy - go but the superdrug test early one detects 10ml. Much better than first response early x


----------



## helsbels40

Quick update out of 28, 25 injected 14 fertilised, ET thurs dependent on embies.


----------



## star17

Wow that is a great number Helsbels!  Congrats!


----------



## EllasMummy

Amy- oooooo thanks hunni x


----------



## Ivfmamma

irishflower what time is your transfer tomorrow? 

Mine is at 2.30pm, bit late though  

What time was everyone elses transfers? xx


----------



## star17

ivfmamma - mine was around 11.40am.  I am not sure that it makes much of a difference.  You must be so excited!  Good luck to you and irishflower and helsbels in almost being PUPO!!!


----------



## irishflower

I've to be there for 9.30 *ivfmamma*, an hour before the transfer as I've opted to have a diazepam an hour beforehand. Internals make me nervous and while I thought I'd be ok, thought something to help me wouldn't be a bad idea. That's a shame that you'll have to wait on yours....try to do something to keep you busy in the morning.

Had my first proper low day today and have no idea why. Just been feeling very pmt-ish...foul-tempered and just wanting to cry  as this is our last proper day in Edinburgh where we can do stuff, we had planned to go out this afternoon and then have dinner somewhere. I ended up rowing with dh and stormed back to our apartment  not good! We haven't had any cross words throughout this and thought we were doing well, but my emotions completely got the better of me today.

Hope everyone else has had a better day! x


----------



## Ivfmamma

I'm paranoid that they've booked me in late so they can check my embryos in the morning & cancel me in time to save a wasted journey if I have nothing to put back  

Sorry I'm soooooo negative about all this now 

I can't cope feeling like this   x


----------



## Ivfmamma

Irishflower - I feel very similar to you, I've going to have done 14 hours at work today by the time I finish!

I'm a home carer & all my old people have been getting on my wick today, moaning about poorly hands, poorly this, poorly that, cold weather payments not going in the bank... like that's anything compared to this! 

Everyones noticed I'm not myself, I just have to keep biting my lip before I'm horrible & it's not there fault so I feel guilty bcos I'm being miserable x


----------



## star17

Hey - team 'about to be PUPO' - sending some positive vibes your way.  I know that this feels like it has been going on forever and there are so many things to be worried about.  But you are sooooooooooo close to being PUPO.  The drugs do this to you!!  Don't let them take control!!!!

ivfmamma - they might have booked you in for the afternoon as they know how far you have to travel or due to the fact that they were full in the morning.  From what I could see at my clinic - they seemed to have a lot of people booked in back to back (nothing like a conveyor belt!).  I wouldn't stress about that.  Infact being later can be a good thing to give the embies a little more time if they need it.  If they believed that there would be none left - they would have transferred them already - as there is no point in waiting.

Irishflower - sorry about your pants day.  You mood is totally controlled by the drugs - it is soooooooooo irritating!  Get your DH and give him a big hug.  Bless you. 

Take care lovely ladies. xxx


----------



## irishflower

Ginger's right ivfmamma...there's no way the clinic is thinking that.   at least I haven't been at wor feeling like this.

Thanks ginger honey, just had a poo day! 

Have booked dinner in a wee Italian at 8 so hopefully there'll be a nice end to the day x


----------



## irishflower

Sorry just realised that was you star, not ginger! Head away with it today


----------



## Victorialeanne

*Mross ginger NicL & Star* I'm with you all on this! I've decided to only test on a Thursday till my scan! My clinic make you do a 18 day and 25 day test then they book you for your scan, trying to get one in before Xmas then I will feel comfy telling people. I'm the same with food gone of sweet stuff, tea and coffee and actually don't fancy eating (was a piggy whilst doing the ivf).

Good luck *Irishflower* and *ivfmumma* for tomorrow, hope your down days stop the progesterone made me feel down

*Ellasmummy* I would leave testing until official test day otherwise it will drive you crazy


----------



## NicL

ivfmamma don't worry about the time of transfer  I had ec at 2.30pm which was really Kate fir .y clinic but they are really busy now as most clinics shut over Christmas so lots of people trying to get their cycles in before they shut. Really don't worry.

irishlflower sorry your feeling poo. This treatment makes us all a little  . Hope you have a nice meal with dh. 

good luck ladies you will soon be PUPO!


----------



## ginger79

Will log on properly later but just wanted to say to ivfmamma my ET was 2pm don't worry you will be PUPO very soon! xxx


----------



## EllasMummy

Ivf mama.... I had mind at 2.30. I was told its purely down to egg collections in the morning and having embryologist available ect  xx


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

OTD -      

Clear blue digital - pregnant 2-3 weeks  

It only takes one!!  

Not sure whether to get my bloods done x


----------



## EllasMummy

So happy for you amy... remind me how many days past trans you got your first positive .... Used superdrug one today and still neg ;( xxx


----------



## Sweet_bliss

Oh Amy congratulations.... All the best to you hope you have a happy healthy pregnancy!! Does your clinic not require blood test? My clinic told me to come in for a blood test on my otd. Best to call them and check... Xx


----------



## mross

Good morning ladies!!!

Amy -    Well done!  WOW!  Congratulations!  So funny you were up so early for it!  lol.  I didn't get any bloods done and still haven't so I think its a clinic choice, best to see what they say and how they do it.  Bloods don't always tell the full story so I think best letting nature do its work and sit back and relax    

IVFmama and Irish - Good luck today...you are going to be PUPO soon!  IVFmama - my transfer was at 1pm and it was just standard and totally normal, I asked for a sedative lol cos im a woose so I went in half an hour earlier and they gave me a tablet to relax me, but then they took me much later so the tablet had worn off, you don't feel anything so don't worry xxx

afm - just plodding along till scan next week!  Still no more bleeding or anything scary, lots and lots of twinges and sharp pains, constant lower back ache, very watery mouth and eating digestive biscuits by the packet load!  None of this is a complaint im loving every minute of it! xxxx


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Thanks girls!

Ella's mummy - the lightest positive was Saturday which was 8dp2dt. Then got darker 9dp2dt/11dpo

Mross - my hubby leaves for work 5.30am so we wanted to do it together before he left x


----------



## Ivfmamma

Good luck Irishflower - hopefully we will both be team pupo very soon!!!! 

It's snowing here, it snowed on my wedding day 5 years ago too, hopefully a good sign xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Ivfmamma

Congrats Amy   xxxx


----------



## irishflower

Congratulations Amy!   

Thanks ivfmamma...you too! Almost at clinic now and definitely more nervous for this than I was for ec


----------



## Ivfmamma

Ladies sorry for being emotional - the clinic have rung me


Out of my 10 embryos only 1 angel has made it 


The rest didn't continue to grow


I feel like this is meant to be xxxx 


She said it's of a good quality so this is my only chance, that angel is going back in today xxxxx


----------



## Sweet_bliss

Ivfmamma praying your little angel is an extra sticky one.      good luck with your ET today. Get plenty of rest after .


----------



## irishflower

Take it that this one stayed for a reason ivfmamma, fingers and everything crossed for you.

I'm just waiting on my diazepam to take effect but embryologist has been in and 10 are looking good so we have lots for freezing. SHe actually said I get the award for this month's most beautiful blastocysts so we just feel very, very lucky. But it only takes one ivfmamma so yours has lasted this long for a reason xx


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Please don't get upset! I only had 1 fertilise and had a day 2 transfer and now look!!

It can happen!!! X



Ivfmamma said:


> Ladies sorry for being emotional - the clinic have rung me
> 
> Out of my 10 embryos only 1 angel has made it
> 
> The rest didn't continue to grow
> 
> I feel like this is meant to be xxxx
> 
> She said it's of a good quality so this is my only chance, that angel is going back in today xxxxx


----------



## ginger79

Congrats *Amy*!

Good luck team PUPO, *Irish* that's great news you must be thrilled!

*Ivfmamma* that's going to be one special little embie xxx


----------



## irishflower

Well ladies that's me officially pupo! One 'beautiful' embryo back, 9 fab blastocysts for freezing! We know we're so very lucky. Have to say my tablet didn't make a button of difference and I was very uncomfortable, But just kept squeezing hubby's hand hard!

Had acupuncture session after so just on way back now.

Lots of love to you ivfmamma....am thinking of you x


----------



## Sweet_bliss

Irishflower congrats on being pupo. Praying for you bfp    get lots of rest! Xx


----------



## Ivfmamma

Yay pupo with a good quality blast, when I got up on the bed the dr looked at my notes & said that's a great looking embryo  I know I only have 1 but 1 is all you need.

Otd is 18th December, when is yours Irishflower?

Glad it all went well Irishflower, how uncomfortable is a bursting bladder xx


----------



## irishflower

Congratulations ivfmamma, well done! It's such an amazing feeling when they tell you it's a great embryo, embryologist was delighted with ours, think we made her week  

My test date is 14th, by blood test. Not testing before then but think I'll have the blood test done then do my own hpt before they phone with the result so I've prepared myself


----------



## Victorialeanne

Hi ladies 

If you remember my quads story about my friend she is going to be on itv news tonight at 6pm they were born last week and all doing well x


----------



## Sweet_bliss

Best of luck to both you ladies (irishflower and ivfmamma) xx


----------



## Ivfmamma

I haven't even told you what happened today! 

Train broke down 60 miles from leeds, my nana sent her friend to collect us but she ended up getting lost ! We ended up having to get a taxi which cost £70, on top of the £60 for train tickets!! Had to get taxi as we would of missed transfer

National rail are getting such a letter tomorrow, I want a full refund! 

I'm so glad we made it though x


----------



## EllasMummy

Ivfmama and Irish flower- well done and congrats on being PUPO 

Now for me if you ladies go 2ww and onto page 46 for December you will see pics of tests... I do believe I
I have a faint positive  = HAPPY ME x

Basically I tested this am and neg was gutted as I really felt it was over. Had some brown/pink streaks today at lunch called clinic and they said implanting so I thought did it test again and well well well go have a noises see what u think xxx


----------



## mross

Yay well done to IVFmama and Irish - it is a odd procedure isn't it, its more uncomfortable than anything, but did you feel the funny feeling when little emby went in, that was ODD!!

Well done Ellasmummy woop woop! xx

AFM - less said the better, very painful today and left ovary is feeling like it did with ectopic, think progesterone is really causing me problems as im all bunged up down there and today it needed to come out and it was (TMI WARNING) it was all black and gross and some of it looked like bits of tissue and blood, again this is the same as the first big bleed, this is exactly how it started.  Have agony back ache as well so im sitting here feeling really down and scared. xxx


----------



## irishflower

Brilliant news ellasmummy, congrats!

Aw mross, sorry to hear you're having a bad time of it again. Hope it stops soon and you're able to stop worrying x


----------



## star17

Ifmamma and Irishflower - massive congrats to oth of you.  Woohoo on being PUPO.  Now the dreaded to test or not to test........Put the tests down!!!  Says me......who is still testing crazy fool that I am!

Ellasmummy - fab news!!  Hope it gets darker and darker!

Amy fab news too!!  So excited for you xxx

Mross - poor you.  You are having a horrid time.  Your miracle embie has proven itself to be strong.  Take care xxx

Take care all xxx


----------



## ginger79

*mross *- Oh no, sorry to see your latest post, was just about to say how pleased I am that everything is going so well for you now. Really hope things calm down tomorrow, must be very stressful  but remember you've got one strong little embie there! Roll on scan day xx  

*irishflower* - woo hoo, PUPO and loads of frosties too, that's great news you must be thrilled! 

*Ivfmamma* - go embie go! Great that the doctor said that, and it definitely only takes one  Oh what a stress with the journey! Hope you had a relaxing evening xx

*Ellasmummy* - sounds good... hope your line keeps getting darker. I would recommend First Response, which test was that in the pic?? At 6dp5dt I had a definite (but faint) line on First Response but nothing at all on a Boots test. Good luck! x

AFM - not much to report. Come Friday I start my new 2ww countdown to my first scan... and unfortunately I can't take control and do this one early!  With no blood tests from clinic or GP I will be allowing myself a few more POAS between now and then  xxx


----------



## NicL

ivfmamna and irishflower well done on being Pupo. now the dreaded 2ww! 

ellasmummy all looking good!

Mross sorry you are having a rough time of it. Hope your next scan puts your mind at rest. I have had the similar re number 2s. TMI WARNING i have been quite banged up then yesterday woosh very dark and sort of sticky. Gross! I think it is just cos its been lying around for ages.

i am having opposite worry still no symptoms really. Scared its a chemical but can't bring myself to retest.

star can't believe you have to wait to week 8 for scan. mine is next Fri and I'll be 6 weeks. 

x


----------



## EllasMummy

Another line today ladies no darker but the same as yesterdays xxx

Mross- hope your feeling better today hunni x


----------



## Ivfmamma

Morning ladies, 

I'm off for a little walk to the shops soon, only bcos I want some pork luncheonmeat with the egg in the middle lol just fancy that in a sandwich, I'm not at work tonight so just going to chill on couch & watch tv all day / night, first though I need to clean the house!

12 days to go until OTD  

I'm walking about talking to embie like a looney ! 

'Come on then angel lets have some yummy porridge then our vitamins' 

Glad no one can hear me


----------



## irishflower

Just had call from clinic...they had froze 9 embryos yesterday but today one more has made it so 10 altogether....wow, our own little football team virtually  

TRavelling back to Ireland today, not really looking forward to a whole day spent travelling, sigh!

Well done on your darker line ellasmummy!

How are you today mross?


----------



## helsbels40

Congrats ivfmamma and Irish flower on being pupo.
Afm. 13 survived 10 good Ones 6-8 cells and 3 at 5, going to wait for ET on sat really scary wait ahead, I thoughT the 2ww will be bad but this is scary stuff.


----------



## Ivfmamma

Hels same thing happened with me, most of mine gave up growing but my main point is I had my only blast put back yesterday & as as they say 1 is all you need.

Good luck for Saturday hun x


----------



## EllasMummy

this brand was negative yesterday


----------



## ginger79

*Ivfmamma* - ha ha, I've been talking to my embie too 

*EllasMummy* - good news that your line is still there/there! Errr&#8230;. How many different tests are you doing a day?? 

*irishflower* - fantastic news on your frosties!

*helsbels40 *- it is scary, but you will be PUPO before you know it 

*mross* - how are you? Hope today has been a better day x 

Hello to *NicL, Star* and everyone else xx


----------



## EllasMummy

2 different brands a day lol but today i done 3.... 'my bad' lol no just obsessed lol x


----------



## ginger79

Well I'm 6 weeks today and in the absence of bloods and scans I took the plunge and did another digital test and I'm happy to say it's a 3+ this time!  So reassuring


----------



## star17

Brilliant news Ginger!,  So pleased for you.  xxx


----------



## mross

Morning ladies!!

hels - well done on your eggies!! Fingers crossed fir Saturday! Soo exciting!!
lovely ladies asking after me, awww thanx so much, went awol without realising it lol! Just kept laptop closed for the day, im feeling really good though, what I thought was the start of a new bleed was I think just progesterone build up. No good flow or anything, its just the pesky progesterone cream, it builds up inside and turns grey and black and ittitates the cervix which makes it bleed a bit, yummy but bean still in there!!!

I woke up this morning and boonies are just blue with veins and huge, also very headachey today and have strong queasiness daily, keep thinking im about to throw up then im fine, so all really good positive signs!!!!

Ginger...omg you have to wait ages for your scan!!!!  Can't they bring it forward?? My official one is Wednesday and I will be 6 weeks 3 days? I'm still testing as well.... What are we like!!!! 

Hugs to everyone xxx


----------



## Ivfmamma

I'm only 2dp5dt but already thinking hmmm when shall I test !!!

When is the soonest I should test? 8dp5dt , 9dp5dt, 10dp5dt .... I'm not sure?

Also am I actually 2dp5dt today or am I 3? I'm sure its 2 but wanted to check? I had transfer Wednesday but unsure if you count Wednesday as day 1 or not?


Another thing I've had period pains well very similar to period pains, I've had these almost since leaving hospital Wednesday on & off. There not like omg what is that pain or anything but just light cramps but I feel them.

I keep getting an aching paining feeling in my groin area, like we're your bikini lines are at the sides of your knickers do you know we're I mean? Lol

Irish flower how are you hun?

Is all that normal xx


----------



## star17

Mross - good news!  Although slightly grim!!  Not glad you are feeling sick, but kind of am if you get me!  Nice to have some reassuring symptoms!  Take care xxx

Ivfmamma.  You are right, today is 2 days post.  I would wait for 9dp5dt.  That was my otd.  Although lots of people test very early!  I thought it sounded quite stressful so waited until the first 'proper' testing day.  

Have a lovely day all xxx


----------



## ginger79

Thanks *star*  how are you doing?

*mross * good to see you back, glad all ok! No chance of my clinic bringing scan forward  but on the plus side if all is looking good at 8 weeks I think chances of miscarriage come down significantly so hopefully will be able to relax a bit and enjoy the best Christmas present ever!!

*ivfmamma * I wouldn't worry about a few pains as long as they are not too bad, I had (still get) period pain type pains every now and then. Yes you are 2dp. My OTD was 11dp5dt but I was naughty started testing evening of 6dp and every morning after that. I was lucky as had BFPs from start but not sure how I would have felt if BFN. I agree with Star try to wait!! xxx


----------



## star17

I am good thanks!  Have just been to the doctors who as referred me to the hospital that I wanted.  Fingers crossed they have space.  Still stuck at 2-3 on the pstick.  Am blaming the test and not thinking of any alternatives!!  I know they are not that reliable.......!  Take care xxx


----------



## ginger79

Yeah I don't think they're that reliable. If you're going to do any more wait until 6w! But you must have your scan soon anyway so maybe just leave the pee sticks! That's good news about your hospital, fingers crossed! How did you choose? I am thinking of just going for the one closest to where I live but not sure if I should do some research into their maternity units... xx


----------



## Victorialeanne

Hi everyone 

My journey has unfortunately ended  I knew something wasn't right yesterday when my symptoms had lessened and did another test it was much lighter. So went to the EPU this morning and they said it looked like an early miscarriage although I haven't had any bleeding! They have done my bloods as they are now worried about an ectopic! 

Good luck everyone try not to stress out over tests I think you know ion your body if something is wrong xx


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Vicky    x

Went epu today had scan they couldnt see anything but dodnt expect to being 4w 2d. they said dont see sac till hcg is 1500 or so. mine was only 233 yesterday. To be honest Dont think they know what they on about. Said my ovaries little bit bigger i might have start of ohss, they want me back next Week for another scan x


----------



## star17

Victorialeanne - I am so sorry.  Take care of yourself.  Sending you hugs.  xxx

Ginger - I know I need to stay away!!

xxx


----------



## irishflower

So, so sorry VictoriaLeanne.  Best of luck for whatever you decide next  

Noooo IVFMamma -don't even be thinking of testing yet!  All I see on here is heartache through early testing so I am determined - nothing at all until my OTD!

First day back home for me (soooo good!) - spent this afternoon wandering around a shopping centre with Mum, doing a bit of Christmas shopping.  After 2-3 hours back and tummy hurting so I started to worry I'd overdone it by being on my feet that long two days after transfer??  Mum did carry all my shopping though!


----------



## Ivfmamma

Amy they definitely cant see anything with hcg that low.

I've had 2 previous pregnancys were its been far too early to see anything not even the sac at that stage.

Give it until next week & I promise they'll see a sac, I'm not promising a heartbeat as that comes later but a sac on Wednesday for Sure, trust me on this one please I've been were you are twice before xxxxx


----------



## ginger79

So sorry Victorialeanne, look after yourself xx  

Irish be warned I was saying exactly the same about OTD at your stage then went a bit loopy 6dp5dt!! 
I'm sure you will be much stronger than me though!


----------



## Ivfmamma

Ok I'm guilty I tested today lol 

Obviously negative but least I know my 10,000 units of hcg is out of my system! 

So anything from now is a true positive right? Well if I get a positive that is!

I bought 6 tests lol 

Shocking! I'm only 3dp5dt 

When was the earliest you got true positive? xx


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Ivf mumma - I got my first faint positive 8dp2dt - 10 days after EC X


----------



## charlene666

Hi girls, how are u all? I've not been around as needed to get my head together and I'm getting there.just wanted to pop in and say my thoughts are with u all.x


----------



## helsbels40

Sorry victorialeanne 

AFM- officially pupo-2 embies on board 1 top quality blast and 1 alittle bit behind. OTD in 10 days according to the dr. 18th dec. I will not pee on any sticks till then.


----------



## irishflower

Good for you helsbels!

Good to hear from you charlene, hope you're doing ok x


----------



## charlene666

Hi irishflower, yes thank u, I'd got way to caught up with what happened with ivf and had lost my way a little.spent some time with my daughter and head levelling back out. How are u? I've not read all previous posts yet so got no idea what's happened to who


----------



## irishflower

Sounds like you did what you needed to, it's very hard not to let it all take over.

I'm ok thanks, everything has went really well for us so far so just in the horrible waiting period now!


----------



## charlene666

Aww, I am pleased for u. I was being a right cow to everyone and didn't realise just how rude and snappy I was being til one day it suddenly hit me that I was sinking low again,I didn't recognise myself again. Deep breath and confront my inner demons. Take each day as it came and seem to be happier and even delved into coursework.andy & I are getting on great again too and he's been as supportive as he shoulda been thru ivf but I didn't think bout how it affected him.we travelling on same path again now, my daughter has been my rock. Love her so much. I wish the best for u all, and I'm gonna be here for u all like u all were for me.xx


----------



## irishflower

Sounds like you've been having a really tough time of it, but the most important thing is you realised it, and are working through it. I think it's so hard to remain sane throughout our infertility journeys, I don't really feel like my old self anymore, feel that 5 years of heartache whilst everyone around me has been able to start and continue their families has stripped away the carefree part of me, and there's just a constant shadow reminding me that something's not right.

Thankfully there is great support available on here. I hope that you and Andy continue to work through it all together x


----------



## EllasMummy

well guys... tiny bit worried today is 10dp5dt been getting positive lines since wed and their getting stronger for sure. but today i have brown cm....  i was 6 hours late in taking my progestrione i just forgot like an idoit... im now petrfied ive done something  tomoro is OTD x

below is a link to my tests 'please look' xxx

http://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-images99151

/links


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

I never take mine at exact same time. Just when I get up and go to bed x


----------



## Sweet_bliss

Ellasmummy i never take my progrstrone at exactly the same time there are even times i take them almost 6 hour later then usual especially on weekends when i get to sleep in. 

The brown spotting sounds like implantation i wouldnt worry unless your go on to having a full on flow. When you test tomorrow and you get you bfp call you clinic and let them know that you got a bfp but are spotting they will be able to tell you what to do next. 

Hope all turns out well for you xxx


----------



## ginger79

Hi everyone, just a quick reply to ellasmummy - I clicked on link but couldn't see images (from phone)... I don't do my pessaries at same time and wasn't told to. I just do them when I go to bed and then again when I wake up. So it varies by a few hours and sometimes is just 6 hours apart. Try not to worry, good luck x 

Hi Charlene really glad you are feeling more like yourself good luck to you and Andy, look after each other xx 

Ivfmamma!!     Good luck try to wait a while before testing again!

xx


----------



## charlene666

Ellasmummy- I really wouldn't worry, I didn't take my pressurise on time as wasn't told to but I was forgetful too on more than one occasion. I bet you'll be fine. X
Ginger- thanks Hun, we're doing ok.sometimes u need a wake up call.hope ur well.x


----------



## helsbels40

Just got call from clinic have 5 frosties, so happy. Just praying I don't need them for a while.  I take the pessaries when I get up and when I go to bed.


----------



## Ivfmamma

I've tested again today  

4dp5dt still negative but didn't expect any different.

Gutted though as I want 2 lines not 1! 

I'm holding off for a few days now.

I've had cramps like mad, hope it's implantation  

xxxxx


----------



## Ivfmamma

Congrats hels - nice to know you've a back up plan in place.  

I've no back up plan, I'd have to do it all again, pray it works this time xx


----------



## irishflower

Well done hels


----------



## EllasMummy

Ivfmama- your just like me upto today I've done 43 since trans. Bit even thou u know 4dp is too soon it pulls on your heart strings. Stay strong you have so much time.

Hels- yayyy

BFP FOR ME LADIES  xxxx


----------



## ginger79

Congrats helsbels that's great! 

OTD congrats ellasmummy! I can't believe how many tests you have done! 

Ivfmamma if it's getting you down testing try really hard to stop! We have OTD for a reason, I have seen women with BFN 2 days before then BFP on OTD. If you do test early use a First Response you will need a sensitive test for anything to show xx


----------



## irishflower

Congrats EllasMummy!

I must be weird as I just don't have much desire to test early - yes, the waiting is hard but I really don't want negatives making me feel even worse along the way!  I just keep seeing on here how it seems to make so many upset over and over again, I don't want to do that to myself, this is hard enough without it    Plus, good quality tests are expensive and I can be a bit of a tight a***


----------



## Sweet_bliss

Ellasmummy big congratulations on you bfp 

Ivfmamma try to hold off for a few days at least 4dp3dt is too early to test. Praying your otd comes with a bfp


----------



## charlene666

Helsbells - well done!
Ellasmummy - congrats!
Irishflower - it's a hard time, you've all done so well.x


----------



## star17

Hey Charlene - nice to see you!  Hope all is good - sounds like you are having a lovely time with your DD.

Helsbels - nicely done!

Ellasmummy - nicely done.

Irishflower - Good plan!  Not long to go!!!!

ivfmamma - it is sooooo hard not to test.  Hope you manage to hang on for a few days!

I have had the in-laws staying this weekend - so has been pretty busy.  Have also managed to decorate our lovely (small!) xmas tree - I feel quite festive!  Oh and I finally got my 3+ yesterday - so no longer need to pee on a stick every day!!!!

Take care all xxx


----------



## ginger79

Woo hoo *Star* that's great!! xx


----------



## star17

Thanks Ginger!  I was incredibly relieved!  

My advice to everyone else is to avoid the clearblue digital conception indicators as they are really quite stressful!!!


----------



## irishflower

Just watched 'elf' to try and cheer myself up but even it ends with him having a baby...really no escape!


----------



## charlene666

Irishflower - try X factor, no babies on sight lol xx


----------



## irishflower

Babies or not, nothing would get me watching the x factor, I absolutely hate it!! Not to worry, no babies in homeland either


----------



## ginger79

I've gone for a horror film called The Mist - no babies in that either 

At least it's stopped me googling for a while, sometimes the internet is dangerous!


----------



## NicL

hi ladies

so just back from a weekend at my parents - so much going on again on here that i couldnt cope posting on stupid phone over weekend so now on the laptop.

hels - woo hoo - frosties! nice one!
EllasMummy - BFP!! Nice one...but how many tests? 43? That some addiction   No more now i hope!

charlene - yello lovely lady nice to see you back and feeling more postive, we've missed you.

Irishflower - I was the same as you - really didnt want to test early. The only time i nearly caved was the evening before OTD but only cos we were doing a long drive and i was worried  that a BFN would make the drive quite hard. I just wanted to know if it was a no, then it was a no, not a no that might become a yes (or worse an early line that disappeared on OTD).  Oh and I also cant stand X-factor  

ginger - with you on the googling. Every twinge i get i am there at the moment convinced its ectopic or a miscarriage - slowly going  

AFM - did a second test on friday, one week after OTD as getting bothered by lack of symptoms. Line still there and getting darker -= came up much quicker than the first one too. Have avoided the digital conception indicator ones though - it just seems to cause everyone so much stress. The cat is getting much more cuddly with me - apparently they can pick up on the hormones - its dead cute but means i am pinned to the sofa for hours without a brew or anything!

xxx


----------



## irishflower

Aw that's so cute Nic, I'm the same with my two when they curl up and fall asleep on me I hate to disturb them, even if it means desperately needing the loo  

Don't want to test for those exact same reasons you've just mentioned. We have a plan and I'm stickijg to it!! otd is by blood test on Friday at 8 am...will go to that but buy a test on way home and do it then so I don't have a complete stranger breaking the news to me by phone hours later. Have a few hours to deal with it either way then. 

Hope you enjoyed your weekend away!


----------



## EllasMummy

well my lovelys....what a day... 47 tests lol 'dont shout i had a few spares' lol only 1 first response left now. ok well the odd thing is and i cant wait to call clinic in the morning. i had brown/pinky cm on wed-thur and fri. yesterday is was more pink but today its definately more red... its cm not blood as its thick if that makes sense. it not flowing and its not even their on wiping purely when i check my cervix for postion ect it their around my cervix  i do my pessarys in rectum... so its not that... ive hung off BFP all over facey till today but not im wondering if i should of waited... the fact that its not flowing hs to be a good thing. not a single mark on my knickers  just dont get it...

I need someone to come along and tell me this is normal please...... test wise i got 'pregnant 1-2' today which said 'not pregnant' friday... and first response is twice as strong as fridays.... as is asda brand.... i just dont get it.... am i worring for nothing... i seriously hope so xxx


----------



## mross

Hi girlies!

Had a lovely long weekend in Manchester with my hubby so decided to leave the laptop at home and try not to think too much about things!  Just catching up with all the messages now so bear with me!! lol! 

Charlene - Hiya hunny, lovely to see you getting your head around things, it must be so so so tough.  Are you still going ahead with Jan FET  It must be so surreal for you xx

Hels - Well done on frosties hunny, very exciting news indeed!!

Ellasmummy - well done on BFP - I reckon ive done about the same amount of tests lol so don't worry!!! Im a self confessed POAS addict!

Star17 - The dreaded clearblue indicator lol!!!!!! OMG, do you know I did exactly the same and couldn't even post the other day when other girls were getting 3+!!!  I had a 1-2, then a few days later got 2-3.......and then it stuck there!  Roll on a week and a half and I had convinced myself it was all going wrong, then out the blue I did morning wee on Saturday and boomf, pregnant 3+ came up within a millisecond.  Now, I dunno....I don't trust them!  I read somewhere that the HCG is up to 50 for the 1-2 to come up then 50 to 1000 for the 2-3 to come up the 1000+ was the 3+.  But based on that, apparently you cant see any sac or anything on scan until you are 1500+ HCG, so I got my scan at 5 weeks and they saw sac and yolk so I would have been well over 1500, and it took over a week for my HCG to register as 3+ on the indicator...so I reckon they are frauds, don't trust em!!!

How fab are cats girls!  Throughout this whole process ive just had my moggy 1 and moggy 2 permanently attached to me!  Now im prego, they just lie and stroke my stomach and cuddle up all day and all night, very comforting!  

afm - Well, still the same, I notice every 3 - 4 days that I get a (TMI WARNING) black horrid discharge which I freak out about, but its just the progesterone and doesn't turn into anything sinister, for all the girls on crinone 8% - this is apparently really normal, it can come in all colours but ive really struggled with it and had a few nightmares but its all part of keeping little one in there so im trying not to be too scared.  On my scan last week they said my uterus and ovaries were "bulky" which I don't know to be worried about or not, im having a lot of ovary pain like today my right ovary is throbbing away, but I wonder if its just the result of all the IVF and prodding around.  Scan is Wednesday so im sure like everyone else I will feel better once I get to that, once you get the BFP its lovely but then when you bleed like a load of us seem to be, its terrifying till you get the scan done I would say.

xxxx


----------



## mross

Ellasmummy - Hunny, just read your post.  Don't worry about the brown/pink/red cm at the moment.  From what I have seen/heard/researched, us IVF ladies seem to get a lot of this kind of thing because of Egg Collection and transfer, think its pretty normal.  But...........eeeek....what do you mean by "checked your cervix was in position.............."!!! lol!!! I was like, OMG how do you do that!??  xx


----------



## Sweet_bliss

Mross glad you had a great weekend. Just read that you are having some throbbing pain in you ovaries and just wanted to give you my experince. The whole 2 weeks before m first ultrAsound i was having stabbing throbbing pains especially on the tight side and i was convienced i was having and ectopic. Well i had my ultrasound yest and told my dr and she said lets me what going on. First thing she did was look at my ovaries and immediatly she said they were still slightly stimulated and i have very small cyst on them which is the reason im feeling the stabbing throbbing. She said it will be monitored but is not something to worry about. Both my little Angels made themselves cozy in my uterus. Next scan will be on the 23rd cants wait!! 

Xxx


----------



## irishflower

Glad you had a good weekend mross.

I've been having bad chest/back pain the last few days...get a sharp pain when bending or lying on my left side.not sleeping well because of it   phoned clinic this morning as it's not going away but as I'm not swollen or have sickness they don't think it's treatment-related and have just recommended I go to my gp. I'm also burping a lot so am wondering if it's some type of severe heartburn?  
Still not tempted to test early but roll on Friday! X


----------



## Ivfmamma

Irishflower !!!!! I've had chest pains too, how weird? They've been worrying me a bit   I've no other symptoms though. xx 

Well ladies - I've been testing since Saturday (3dp5dt) (I know crazy!) I've obviously been getting negatives, so today I had to pop to Tesco to get hubby a dvd he wanted & I found myself down the pregnancy test aisle   they should have an ivf radar that bleeps when u come within 2 aisles of pregnancy tests! Then the security guard should escort you off the premises!

Anyway am waffling ........

So I bought 2 first response, the others I've been peeing on have been pound shop paulines (cheapos) lol  

Got home desperate for a wee, my wee container I usually use had gone missing ? So I had to use the top off my Mr sheen polish bottle lol (I thoroughly washed it out before use)  

I thought I see a second line so I held up to kitchen window but I couldn't be sure, so I did the other test half hour later with a very very very faint second line! It's that faint you have to examine for a good few seconds, showed hubby minute he got in from work & he spotted it straight away! 

Sooooooo wtf ! 

I know I'm an absolute moron testing this early (5dp5dt) but I cannot bare it! 

So I did another test this afternoon & there was no second line, do you think that's cos my hcg isn't strong enough & the teeny bit of hcg I did have this morning was used on the other test?

I don't know. 

Testing again tomorrow now, sorry for testing early feel like a cheat, but I need to know if these 10 yrs has been worth the wait, I can't physically hold out until otd   xxxxx


----------



## Sweet_bliss

Hi ivfmamma my advice is if you want to test early please always use your first morning urine when you wake up. It will be the most concentrated. Anything that is being tested early and in the afternoon could be a false negative since you are probably drinkjng lots of water making the hcg in you urine too diluted to be picked up. 

Xxx


----------



## Ivfmamma

Thanks sweet bliss  

I usually do use first morning wee but today I was a bit impatient so used my 11.30am wee on a first response & got the barely there line then this afternoon nothing there.

I'll do one again tomorrow xx


----------



## Sweet_bliss

Im sure since you got a faint line at 11:30 then tomorrow morning it will be darker   wishing you the best of luck for your bfp


----------



## mross

HI girlies,

Sweetbliss - oh, that's really interesting!  When I got my super early scan last week they said I was bulky inside and my ovaries were bigger than they should be, so it may well just be the IVF then? Hmmmm, that makes me feel  a lot better.  Its totally like ectopic pain, but I know its not ectopic because they found it in the right place this time phew!!!!!!!  How exciting for your scan, so your about a week ahead of me?  Im 6 weeks today xx

IVFmama - I love that you are improvising and used the polish lid lol lol lol!  Ive used many an implement in my time too!!!  I got faint line on First response, really really early on, then got BFNs on every other brand for days so I was devastated, then BFPs!  So, in my experience well done it sounds a good un!  Now, it might not be so try not to get too excited, but doubt you will still have HCG in your system.  But absolutely do not test unless it morning wee!!!!!  Because I found that out the hard way!  You must only use first thing in the morning wee wee for exact result.  I think we may have good news from you tomorrow hon.....!! XXXX

irishflower - hiya hun, umm, my first ever sign I had was burping, chest pain and hearburn, I didn't even know this was a sign!!!  I just kept burping without realising it then a few says later I found out it was pregnancy! lol! Trying not to get you excited.  Its so tough isn't it!

I cant even   the early testers, I think its one of those things, it just depends on what your like, I personally had to poas twice daily from really early on just because I wanted to know the moment that stick went positive, however it did have its drawbacks when I had the big bleed and was told I had miscarried, but I was glad that I knew what was happening to me, however there are loads of people who don't get their bfp till after test date so it can be very disheartening as well so understand why people don't test.  xxx


----------



## Sweet_bliss

Mross my otd was on the 22nd of nov same as yours i believe. According to my last af i should be 6 weeks 5 days. Dr had to use a new ultrasound machine so wasnt able to messure the exact week that im right now but she too said from the look im just a little over 6 weeks.  Is great to have other women who are so close in cycle dates. Makes all the craziness a little easier  . I would mention your discomfort the next time you have an appointment so your dr can check what is going on. But ad you mentioned your ovaries are still bigger then normal so im sure thats whats causing the discomfort. Also round ligament pain could be starting early. So that could be another thing causing discomfort.

Best of luck with your pregnancy hope you have a happy and healthy 9 months.   xx


----------



## Sweet_bliss

Ladies does anyone else have trouble falling asleep? During the day i can drop dead into bed but at night i can never seem to fall asleep even though im so tired.


----------



## charlene666

[email protected] u lot. Ur all so lovely! Thank u to NicL, good to be back Hun.my bfn was easy compared to some ladies, yet just couldn't get my head round it. I've gotta sort little madam out for bed ill be back in a bit to do personals, I've a lot to catch up on! X


----------



## star17

Hello everyone!

Ivfmamma - I am so excited for you and your faint line!!  Love the polish top idea!!

Irishflower - I defo had heartburn, burps and chest pains!  I thought the chest pains were unrelated until today!!  I forgot about them until just now as they went away!  

Charlene - hello!  I didn't watch the x factor final - did you?  Was it any good?

Ginger - stay away from Dr google!!  Your scan must be any day now?

Nicl - good plan to stay away from conception indicator!  Stress in a stick!!

Ella's mummy - congats again!!  That is an impressive number of tests - I might tell DH as he has been thinking I am crazy for all the testing - nice to know I am not the only one!

Mross - totally with you - they are defo frauds!!  I got well and truly suckered in!  Glad you had such a fab weekend.  Am jealous - I had the in laws staying - not quite the same....!

Sweet bliss - I am the same.  I think I might be getting too hot at night!!  Even if I sleep, sometimes I wake up in the middle of the night exhausted, but can't sleep for hours!!

Love to everyone else xxx


----------



## mross

sweetbliss - Hi hun, I don't understand the dates at all lol!  My OTD was 26th November, which made no sense as everyone else who had transfers on 12th November had a OTD of 23rd November??!!  Some clinics do 2 weeks from EC and others do 2 weeks from ET so mine was the latter lol.  Confused!  Last Monday I was 5 weeks based on this and when they did the scan my sac measured 6mm which they said was about right and the yolk looked all ok too.  Gulp.  Well and truly terrified about Wednesday now!  Just want to see everything is moving along.  My stomach has completely swollen out today now as well and lots of niggles that feel like when we were stimming, and I have a funny feeling I have a mild case of OHSS, not quite right, will see what they say!  Have you got the sickness yet  xx


----------



## EllasMummy

well my lovleys....what a day.... rang EPU and they said to go to a and e and they would see me. i went and well they were a NIGHTMARE... i eventually explained i only wanted my bloods done not a scan. they were like go back to your gp.... not a chance was i leaving their with out them drawing blood. IT was like because i had, had private ivf i couldnt possibly go to them for any help. I was furious. Also as soon as i walked in the door i feel super sick it was awful then i was being sick all afternoon. ive only just managed some chicken now. Anyway I rang back for bloods and that as even harder than getting them to take the bloods. they were like 'THEIR NORMAL' i was like yes and what was the number... eventually after demanding to speak to a doctor in a & e after talking to path lab and gyne ward. I got told 79. which i was happy with its only been 5 days since my first super faint line last wednesday  called clinic and they said its ok too... basically we know its gone from less than 5 to 79 is 112 hours which is a double rate of 38 hours  back wed for repeat...

Blood is thick and dark but again mostly just inside had a shower and im all clean so we shall see what tomoro brings off work so feet up all day job  clinci have up'd me to 3 pessarys a day. is this normal dose? also i only have 5 left when they send the script which they did today will i be able to get them from any chemist? does anyone know the cost? 

Just hoping and praying now that the bleeding settles  i want this little bean so much... i cant lose my little one now x 

Best bit ive selected my midwife  from private birth centre  cant wait to meet her on friday and get booked in  worth every single penny after what i experinced today on the crap NHS  xxx


hows everyone...

mross~ (remind me what u had threatened mc)

nicL~ stay away from the indicator they really are usless 

ivfmama & irish flower ~ im rooting for u both

Ginger ~ Google is the ultimate devil... not long for scan 

xxx


----------



## EllasMummy

Yay sweetbliss on scan xx

OMG IVF MAMA I JUST SEEN ABOUT THE TEST yayayayayayyyyyy  that line will get darker im sure xx


----------



## EllasMummy

Star that 3+ was well earned  x


----------



## irishflower

Fingers crossed ivfmamma, but all sounds positive so far!

LOcal BBC here has been running a programme on Monday nights following local couples going through infertility treatment. Not much good news on it   this week's episode has just had me and hubby in tears...guess now isn't a good time for us to be watching something like that. Can't help feeling very down at minute, don't think I could be lucky enough for this to have worked for us...I just think of all the years ttc and all the disappointments each month and it just feels like this will be the same, only on a much larger scale.

Sorry for the very negative post all, away to bed so night x


----------



## ginger79

Oh no Irish I'm not surprised you were in tears! This wait and the whole thing is just so tough and out of our control. Hang in there, we are rooting for you to get your BFP! xx

Ivfmamma ooh sounds good! One thing I would say is don't panic if it's not positive tomorrow as it could possibly still have been trigger. My first test was evening of 6dp5dt and line was much stronger than first thing next day which suggests there was maybe still a little trigger left? I have read it's usually out of your system by 10 days latest though so keeping everything crossed it's a BFP for you and you have a darker line tomorrow!!

Star no not nearly at scan it's next Fri, I will be 8 weeks! When is yours, I know it's before me but have forgotten date?

Hi everyone else on phone so going to stop here for tonight xxx


----------



## mross

Morning lovelies,

TMI post warning in case anyone doesn't want to read:-

Ellasmummy - oh no you sound like your having an awful time    .  Your doing the right thing by taking it easy.  With mine I got my BFP for 3 days and then my OTD date was the Monday but before this on the Thursday night I wiped brown and like coffee granules, I put a sanitary towel on and when I got up in the morning It was saturated, dark red blood, I had really realy bad cramping and it was miscarriage pain (same as I had with both ectopics), the pain was all around my back and hips and had small contractions that were painful, every time I moved or stood up I flooded the towel and had to get another one.  It was dire.  I went to the clinic to get my progesterone but grabbed a nurse whilst there, I explained what was happening and she said because it was bleeding more than a period and I was in pain I was defo miscarrying, stupid woman would not let me take progesterone home told me not to take anymore and take lots of pain relief and put feet up!!!! I then continued to bleed and have thick black tar and dark dark red dried blood, it was like nothing ive ever seen or felt.  This lasted Friday and Saturday and then on Sunday and MOnday I was still dried blood bleeding on sanitary towel etc, I took pregnancy test and it was positive, I had read that with chemical pregnancy normally you wont get a positive after the bleed so I called the clinic who put me immediately back on to progesterone and told me to continue as pregnant.  My test got stronger, clearblue indicator went 1-2, then 2-3 then 3+ over the weeks, I got a scan last Monday at 5 weeks and they could see sac and yolk and NO BLEEDING anywhere.  Every 3-4 days I get like brown and black stuff in the progesterone, but it would appear that is just a progesterone side effect.  I hope this helps a bit.....my official scan is tomorrow but I feel proper pregnant now, my boobies are big blue veins, and im constantly having to sit down because of strong sickness and I cant get out of bed with tiredness so all very good signs.  I researched like mad and there are loads of woman on IVF that bleed heavily when they get BFP.....hope this gives you hope xxxxxx


----------



## Sweet_bliss

Irish try to keep your thought positive. I know its easier said then done. Its good you are not testing early its just adds to the worry and stress. Praying you will get your bfp  for christmas  

Ellasmummy those are great blood results so happy for you. Glad you found a midwife already. I just started my search for one. Im gonna be with my ivf clinic till im 10 weeks so i still have a few weeks to choose. Hope your bleeding stops soon. 

Mross i know what you mean about the dates it also confuses the hell out of me. Mu otd was 2 weeks after my et. If you think the you may have a mild case of ohss maybe its best to call your clinic and see what they suggest. Drink lots of water in the meantime. Cant wait to hear about your scan on wed. I know that terrifying feeling im due for second scan on 23 rd dec and am just praying both babies are okay. I guess a woman will never stop worrying. Welcome to the world of motherhood!! Morning sickness is on and off sometimes bad sometime very mild somedays nothing very strange. I hope thats mot a sign something is wrong?What about you?

Afm - come down with a mild flu. Sore throat only at night and stuffy nose. Ive been trying to clean my kitchen the last few hours also trying to cook but every time i try i feel so nauseous i have to sit back down. I cant even think of food. Its horrible because when i need to make food for my daughter i just gag. As i mentioned above my morning sickness comes and goes most days im feeling great no symptoms then sometimes i feel nauseous is this normal? With my daughter is started ms at week 6-14 and it was daily i got sick every morning and night. So im worried that this time something might be wrong since i only get it on some days and im pregnant with twins so i thought it would be much worse. 

Anyone have advice in this? 

Xx


----------



## EllasMummy

Mross how many did u get put back.... I'm the same today...;(  so just waiting it out.... I thought it had more or less stopped over night but it's returned...;( at hospital at 10 for repeat beta tomoro will be glad when that's done...

Would be even happier if it just flaming well stopped. But your story defo gives me hope x


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Had scan - 5w 1d - See the gestional sac got a picture. They said would only expect sac at this point. Lining is thicker than last week which is good thing. Ovaries gone down a little bit still big. They want me back in 2 weeks x


----------



## mross

Great news Amy and WOWEEE IVFmama - well done great news xxx


----------



## irishflower

Great news on your scans *mross* and *amy*, and good luck for yours *haley*.

Fingers still crossed for you *ivfmamma*.

Wow *sweetbliss* - what I wouldn't give to be having dinner on a beach right now!

Hi to Ginger, NicL, Star and Helsbels , hope you're all well.

Well I had a lovely dinner out last night, and me and my lovely husband managed to have a bit of a giggle and talk about non-treatment stuff too, surprising considering the big day is tomorrow! Part of me doesn't want to find out at all now, but just stay in this limbo bubble  Anyway, meal was lovely but I started to get bad chest pains by time I got home. Assuming it was heartburn I took two rennies but was up a lot of the night with both it, and bad stomach cramps. Quite worried as I just don't feel right. I was quite bloated too, but it's went down this morning. My chest hurts when I bend, breathe deeply, cough etc., but I did phone the clinic a few days ago and they didn't think it was treatment related as at the time I wasn't bloated; just said to visit my GP. If it IS heartburn I've never, ever had it so bad! Not feeling well at all today so just resting up watching sitcoms with my cats 
Got hubby to buy tests last night but hide them from me - have appointment first thing tomorrow morning for blood test, then I'm coming home to test before I get the phone call with the result. Can't believe it's here already - haven't been sleeping well as it is but am sure I won't get any tonight!

Sorry for the big 'me' post  xxx


----------



## Sweet_bliss

Ivfmamma im sure you trigger is out of your system. Im so happy that you got a bfp im sure you were having implantaion bleeding as i said some women have bright red spotting during implantation.   great news really..

Irishflower - glad you had a lovely night away from the whole ivf craziness.  Good luck with your test tomorrow sending you lots of    baby dust. Im not sure about the chest pains but the heartburn sounds like a good sign. Im constantly out of breath its crazy dr said its normal since my heart is working double time. Even reading a bed time story to my 2 year old daughter makes me feel like i ran a marathon.. 

Amy that is amazing news congrats. In two weeks you will be able to see a little heart beating away.  

To everyone else hope you are all having a great evening. 

Xxx


----------



## Ivfmamma

I've done another test half hour ago, strongest positive I've had, not super strong but compared to what I've been getting it is, I'm 15 days past trigger now so I'd hope by now that's all gone & the fact this is the darkest line to date.    

Good luck tomorrow irishflower - let's both have some good news hey, I've been getting a lot of period like cramps & even had blood so I hope it's all ok for me & for you. Xxxx


----------



## helsbels40

Good news ivfmamma.

Good luck Irishflower for tomorrow well done for not testing.

Congrats mross and Amy great news.

Thnx to nicl and ginger for ur words of encouragement another day done and Ive not tested. 

Sending everyone hugs, whatever stage ur at.


----------



## ginger79

Ivfmamma - the fact your line is still there and getting darker is fantastic, congrats on your BFP and I hope your little embie keeps getting stronger and stronger! xx 

Irish - hope you are feeling better and     Good Luck for tomorrow! 

Haley - I see from your signature you saw a heartbeat today, wow - Congrats!! 

Hi to everyone else xxx


----------



## ginger79

Ooh also... 

Amy - nice one! 

Helsbels - well done! 1 day at a time

xx


----------



## Ivfmamma

Irishflower - good luck today, were all thinking of you xxx


Darker line this morning. please please please keep growing xxx


----------



## Sweet_bliss

Ivfmamma thats great news so happy for you!!

Irishflower have you got your result yet?  

Hello to everyone  else


----------



## irishflower

Well everyone - it's a strong positive result for me!!!!! In shock, just can't believe it - felt I was never going to see those 2 lines on a test!

So glad I held out now! Only downside is I have OHSS  went for my blood test this morning and mentioned my chest pain, bloatedness etc and he did a scan of my ovaries and they're very swollen, with fluid elsewhere in my stomach too. So have just to keep an eye on it. I then had a 45 minute drive home to do my test but it left me feeling more positive as I know OHSS after ET is usually a sign of pregnancy!

Just to wait on phone call from clinic to confirm HCG levels now.

Brilliant news for you too *ivfmamma* - can you believe we've both got what we wanted?!   for happy and healthy pregnancies!

Lots of love and thanks to everyone else for your prayers and wishes xxxxxx


----------



## mross

WOWWWWWWWWWW!!!!!!!!!!!

Well done IVFmama - that's a definite BFP lol!  

Irishflower - OMG well done you!  And you waited till your test date which I have noooo idea how you managed too lol!  I have mild OHSS as well all my uterus is "bulky!" and ovaries are larger than they should be but its all fine and normal so try not to worry!!!!!!!!!!!  What a fabulous news day this is!!!

afm - lol.....sickness well and truly kicked in, been nauseas for ages but then today im walking about the house going BLEUGH and dry heaving!!! Poor hubby has had a terrible bug/cold thing for 3 whole weeks and last night he looked like a zombie, he cant move out of bed and is full blown flu so im panicking its going to get me too!!!!!!!!! Grrrrrrrrrrrr!  Plus we have a wedding on Sunday I cant miss!!!!!!!!!!! Grrrr, but im pregnant so yay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

xx


----------



## ginger79

Congratulations Irish that's fantastic news!!! 

WOO HOO for your BFP! xxx


----------



## irishflower

Thank you *mross* - want champagne but can't think of a non-alcoholic version 

The poor doctor this morning was hinting to me that ohss is a good sign, but obviously he couldn't tell me for certain as my blood sample has to be sent away. He did ask me if I'd done a cheeky test at home yet and I said no - not sure if he believed me!!! But he did reinforce too that it can't harm a pregnancy - he kept telling me to think of it as a non-womb condition only affecting the ovaries etc. but not actually impacting on the womb at all. He was lovely bless him 

Poor you with your DH ill there's no one to look after you!!! Hope you both feel better for your wedding!

How did you all tell your parents etc? It's my mum's birthday tomorrow (was so hoping for good news so I didn't have bad news on her birthday - they don't know today is OTD but would soon know if I'd had bad news when she sees me or phones me!) - thinking of going out for a birthday lunch with both mums and telling them then? xxx


----------



## irishflower

Thanks ginger! x


----------



## Ivfmamma

Yay Irish flower   our special little baby's  

Done a first response omg I have a definite  

Darker than the first response I did the other day ... I'm so shocked. 

xxxxxxxx


----------



## Sweet_bliss

What great news. 

Ivfmamma yey sounds like a definite positve   

Irishflower im so happy for you . What great news. a lunch with both mommies sounds great they are going to be sooooo happy for you. Perfect birthday present too. Sorry to hear you have ohss hope that resolves itself soon   i read drinking lots of water helps flush out excess fluid.

So ladies its such a happy day today. A special one for me too celebrating my 6 year wedding anniversary. 

To everyone who has a bfp wishing you a very happy and healthy pregnancy.

To the ones who are still cycling wishing you the best of luck  

Your news has made my day

Xxx


----------



## irishflower

Thanks *sweet_bliss* and *ivfmamma* xx

Happy 6 year anniversary to you sweet_bliss! What a special one for you too - are you doing anything nice? x


----------



## Sweet_bliss

Thank you Irishflower .Hubby and I are going out for a nice dinner by the beach tonight  cant wait


----------



## irishflower

That's right, you'd mentioned that a couple of days ago.  Sounds fab - enjoy! x


----------



## Wishingforbump

Congrats on ur bfps ladies xxx iv been following your stories. My otd is nxt Sunday and I'm convinced af is about to show up  iv had a few cramps but iv heard they're normal but today I'm in a foul mood just Like I am a couple of days before af. Did anyone else have this? I really feel like smackin someone in the chops lol xx


----------



## NicL

Hello ladies

wow what a fab fab day. Big congrats to irishflower and ivfmamma on bfps! 

So we have had a crazy day. Woke up this morning with brown discharge when i wipe (TMI sorry). Dispite all the advice i have given out to people about not worrying about a little bit of bleeding, I completely freaked. 

Had an appointment at the clinic today anyway for 6 week scan this morning fortunately. Saw gestational sac and one little heartbeat! Amazing! They could see a bleed on the scan but said it looked like old blood and not to worry. Also it is below the sac so they said its not likely to affect the embryo. 

next scan on new years eve

xx


----------



## irishflower

*wishingforbump* try not to worry too much - I've had period-type pains on and off for a good while now, and last night in particular they woke me up they were that bad, was convinced I was bleeding. Foul moods are also to be expected with all the hormones our bodies have been subjected to!

Thanks *nicl*  So exciting for your scan!

Still waiting on official confirmation from clinic, blood test result. Won't be able to relax at all until then!


----------



## NicL

i agree with irishflower on the moods. Walking round the supermarket yesterday just wanted to cry for no apparent reason. Been pretty grumpy with dh too! I think its par for the course really x


----------



## irishflower

Phone call to confirm positive!  So surreal, but in a good way!  Think we're both a bit dazed....

They didn't tell me my hcg levels and so I didn't ask...kinda wish I had now!  Have to have a scan week commencing 7 January - roll on then!  In the meantime, plenty of fluids, plus flight socks and elevated legs for my OHSS!!


----------



## Sweet_bliss

*wishingfor bump* welcome. Period cramps are perfectly normal when i was on my 2 ww i also had bad cramps so bad i was sure i was starting my period but at the end i found out they were implantation cramps. Best of luck to you.

Afm just had a lovely dinner with hubby. Im so full that i now feel sick  the food was just so good. Im a little over 7 weeks pregnant now and since 2 days i also have period like cramps i read that they are called growing cramps and that its normal. Its amazing how in tune with your body you become when you go through this. Things you would usually dont feel become amplified. Sometimes i feel like its going to drive me crazy haha

Enjoy your weekend ladies xx


----------



## EllasMummy

Hi ladies mini update from me...

Sadly I passed my little bean yesterday afternoon perfectly in one piece with the sac. The hospital confirmed it today on inspection after yesterday telling me to 'put it in the fridge till your appointment tomoro' even they were shocked how it was in one piece and not broken down. 

Todays my bloods have dropped not massively but we've opt'd for a d and c on Monday to put and end to everything.

Thank you from the bottom of my heart for all your support and good luck to each and every one of you. X


----------



## irishflower

Have been thinking of you *ellasmummy*, so so sorry to hear this - just heartbreaking. I don't think any words will be of much comfort but take care and look after yourself xxx


----------



## Sweet_bliss

Ellasmummy im so very sorry for your loss.   no words that can be written will ease your pain. Please take care of yourself. Xxx


----------



## star17

Ellasmummy - I am so sorry.  Take care of yourself xxx  

Irishflower -congrats!  So pleased for you.  Well done on not testing and put your feet up (and drink protein shakes!) for the ohss.  So pleased for you xxx

Ivfmamma - congrats!  Are you now at otd?  So can we be safe in saying huge congrats?!

Sweet_bliss - happy anniversary, I hope you get totally spoiled!

Wishingforbump - wow that sounds like me!  I had a fowl mood day (and I am normally quite cheery!).  I think it was 4 days post transfer.  I was no fun!  Take it as a good sign!

Nicl - congrats on your scan.  How lovely so have reached that milestone (and a relief!).  Congrats!

Ginger - Hello!  All good with you?  You must be 7 weeks?!  

Mross - I hope you have had a quiet day!

To everyone else - big hug and I hope you are well. xxx


----------



## Wishingforbump

Well I caved and tested today  6dp3dt bfn  I thort they may be hint of a line but sweet fa. I know it's early but it's not looking good xx


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Too early my love!

I was early for mine and I got very very faint at 8dp2dt and a more visible at 9dp2dt. X



Wishingforbump said:


> Well I caved and tested today 6dp3dt bfn  I thort they may be hint of a line but sweet fa. I know it's early but it's not looking good xx


----------



## Sweet_bliss

Wishingforbump dont give up hope as you said its way go early to test. The embie has t had a chance to implant properly yet. If you need to test early i would wait until at least 9 dp 3 dt and even then you have to use you first morning urine and use a expensive proper test no cheapies. Stay positive. Hey at least now you know you trigger is out of your system so the bfp you will get will be the real deal. Sending you baby dust xxx  here this may be good info for you 

3-Day Transfer
Days Past
Transfer (DPT) Embryo Development

One	The embryo continues to grow and develop, turning from a 6-8 cell embryo into a morula

Two	The cells of the morula continue to divide, developing into a blastocyst

Three	The blastocyst begins to hatch out of its shell 

Four	The blastocyst continues to hatch out of its shell and begins to attach itself to the uterus

Five	The blastocyst attaches deeper into the uterine lining, beginning implantation 

Six	Implantation continues

Seven	Implantation is complete, cells that will eventually become the placenta and fetus have begun to develop 

Eight	Human chorionic gonadotropin (hCG) starts to enter the blood stream 

Nine	Fetal development continues and hCG continues to be secreted 

Ten	Fetal development continues and hCG continues to be secreted  

Eleven	Levels of hCG are now high enough to detect a pregnancy


----------



## Wishingforbump

I hope so  my embies were only 4 cells as well so it'd be a miracle if one implants. Just want af to start now so I can have some closure xx


----------



## ginger79

Hey everyone

*Ellasmummy* I was so sorry to see your news, I've been wondering how you've been getting on. Thinking of you, thanks for all your support on here, take care and good luck. Wishing you and your family a lovely Christmas  xx

*Wishingforbump* it's much too early really, so try not to be too disheartened (although I know that's easier said than done!). I have seen people have negatives 2 days before getting a positive on OTD. Try to hold off testing again for a good few days at least and when you do, use a sensitive test (what test did you use?). Also, I have had cramps and massive moods (I like your description of wanting to smack someone in the chops!) - before and after my BFP, so I certainly wouldn't worry or beat yourself up about that  xx

*NicL* congrats on your scan that must have been amazing, and what good timing!

*Sweet_bliss* happy anniversay!

*Star* I'm good thanks, yes - 7 weeks today! Digital test yesterday still at 3+. Have been feeling quite faint every now and again after standing up and also according to my GP my blood pressure is lower than normal which is to be expected at the moment, so I'm happy with that as it feels like some positive symptoms at least! And despite losing half a stone in the last 2.5 months from not drinking I have not lost any from my boobs, they are even slightly bigger than normal (usually it's the first place I lose weight and last place I put it on!) - so that's pretty cool I guess  Just CANNOT WAIT for my scan next Friday... How are you? You geting excited about Monday? I am jealous!

*Ivfmamma and Irishflower* congrats again you BFP girls, hope you both have lovely weekends 

Got to dash to get my train now! xxx


----------



## Sweet_bliss

Thank you all for you wishes on my anniversary xxx


----------



## star17

Ginger - I am glad I am not the only one still testing   I have reduced down to every few days, but got a 3+ this morning!  Sorry to hear you are feeling dizzy - make sure you look after yourself and get some extra tlc from DH!  I am excited and bloody terrified about Monday.  I just want everything to be fine!  Hope you got your train!  Have a lovely weekend xxx ps my boobs seem massive!


----------



## ginger79

Hey *Star*, yes made the train - thanks for asking! Yeah I reckon excited and terrified about sums it up... will be thinking of you! Believe it or not I haven't done millions of tests  - I think 10 altogether (but 5 were before OTD!)... only done 3 digitals and that's me finished now - think I can survive 1 more week... Glad you've still got your 3+ too! Have a lovely weekend and look forward to hearing how you get on Monday xx


----------



## mross

Ellasmummy - Im so so so sorry to hear your news.     you sound so brave and strong. Sending you lots of hugs and love xxxxxxxxx


----------



## NicL

hi there

*ellasmummy* - so so sorry for you loss sweetie. Take care of yourself xxx

wishingforbump - I know its easier said than done 9and i am a great one for giving out advice but not taking it ) - but do try to stay positive - it really is too early. And a 4 cell still has a good chance of implanting - lots of stories on here of success with 2 cell embies so no reason it shouldnt work for you.

ginger - Ive lost half a stone through giving up the booze too which is frightening as i'm quite small any way! Just makes you realise what wasted calories they are. Could go a glass of wine though now! Yes the scan sas very timely god knows what i'd have done if i hadn't been going in.

star - good luck for your scan on monday - you'll do great!

I saw the midwife yesterday afternoon its a very long winded process here so you have to get in early. Anyway i joked that i would love a glass of wine and she actually said a glass of wine wouldnt hurt. I was quite shocked as i know the offical line is dont drink. I couldnt anyway - id feel too guilty. Just keep thinking if i'd had a drink the night before last and the had my bleed the next morning i'd have just blamed myself.

Anyway am still spotting brown a little - yesterday evening it was little more red but only for a little bit and now back to brown again. I keep saying to myself 'i am not cramping, there are no clots, its not bright red, its not heavy, we know where the bleed is coming from its fine' - my little mantra!


----------



## Ivfmamma

Ladies - this morning I did a stupid thing & tested on cheap cheap 3 for a quid pregnancy tests, anyway line was not even visible unless you squinted so I was dead depressed all over again! 

Hubby bought me 2 clearblue digitals, i weed on one when I got home with a random dinner time wee ! 

PREGNANT 1-2 weeks! 

Those cheapos made me lose hope earlier on!!!!! Cheap for a reason do you think? 

All though the cheapos said sensitive to 25iu/ml of hcg in urine, & clear blue digi is sensitive to exactly the same 25iu/ml supposedly! But clear blue has given me the pregnant reading.

Sooooooo no more cheapos !!!!! Do you agree?? 

My otd is Tuesday at the clinic, today I'm 10dp5dt 

I'm not going to test now as I'm stressing myself more than needed to be honest. Shall I just take the positive result & shut my face?? 

LOL 

Xxxx


----------



## ginger79

Hahaha Ivfmamma yes you are pregnant!! 

My cheap test hospital gave me barely had second line even on OTD (11dp5dt).

No more stressing! Although this next wait also brings its own stresses.... but you have totally got your BFP! xx


----------



## Sweet_bliss

Ivfmmma i agree with ginger you have a def bfp  congrats   no more cheap tests for you they just add stress and heartache.


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi

Just wanted to bob in to post to IVFMamma

the pound ones are no good, i had pregnyl 15000IU on the morning of EC i tested (was paranoid i hadnt jabbed correctly!) and it showed BFN thankfully i had a boots own brand which showed a strong BFP as it should have obviously it was the trigger!

Good ole hubby eh bringing you the clearblue digital



Donna


----------



## Ivfmamma

Thanks all for your responses - one last question & I'm running off to hide   lol

I'm 17 days past 10,000iu trigger today, my bfps aren't still the trIgger is it?? 

oh god how my poor Dh copes with me !! 

 can't stop googling ! Need my hands chopping off xxxx


----------



## ginger79

Ivfmamma no I'm sure it can't be trigger! Everything I read suggests trigger is out by 10 days max for most. V occasionally up to 14 days. When I tested after 13 days my line was darker than 14 days so maybe there was a teeny bit left for me at 13 days past trigger... but at 17 days past you can safely say it's a real BFP!! Now relax and try to enjoy it  xx


----------



## Martha Moo

IVFMamma

At this stage theres no way it would be the trigger honey, thats your little embie producing the hcg


----------



## Sweet_bliss

Ivfmamma i agree with the other ladies thats not your trigger anymore. Right now you little angel is in you tummy producing the hcg that is giving you thay beautiful bfp. Enjoy it sweetie 

Afm im on an emotional rollar coster one minute i laugh and the. I see something on tv that makes me cry like a baby. It doesnt matter what it is the silliest things set me off .
Still sick with the flu. And now my little daughter started with a fever so im just exhausted because she is in first place and if she isnt well then i just cant think of anything other then making her feel better. Hubby has been great but there is only so much they can do to help. A mother just cant shut down and rest no matter how she feels. 
Well since im so emotional right now i want to say thank all of you ladies for all the support you have shown me. I really dont know how i could go through all this craziness without having you all to talk to. I truely appreciate all of you and pray for you every night that all you dream of will come true  
Well im in tears again God help me. . This is new for me i never felt this emotional with my daughter.

Sorry i know i must sound like a crazy pregnant women. Ill just shut up now 

Xxx


----------



## irishflower

Aw *sweet_bliss* we love you too    what a lovely message!

*IVFMamma* you're definitely pregnant so stop worrying!!! And please stay away from the cheapo tests, you're only mentally torturing yourself!

Well told the folks today - maybe in a restaurant over lunch was a bad idea as we had two mothers and one sister in floods of tears with people staring everywhere!! they're all sworn to secrecy though seeing as it's such early days. AFM - OHSS is a pain!!! NO sleep last night, everything hurt, my back, stomach, chest....it's horrible!   it disappears before lovely things like morning sickness start as I'm not sure I could cope with both 

Have a good Saturday night all x


----------



## ginger79

*Sweet_bliss* what a lovely note  I agree - I'm not sure what I would have done without FF through this - really glad I found you guys!

*Irishflower* hope your pain eases up soon, sounds nasty! When do you have to go back to the clinic? What a lovely thing it must have been to tell your families, I wonder what the other diners thought 

*Wishingforbump* how are you doing? x 

Hope to see all you BFP ladies over on this thread soon! xx 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=296743.0


----------



## irishflower

Hi ginger how are you? My clinic is in Scotland and I'm in Ireland so won't be back at all! Have a satellite clinic in Belfast though that did all my scans and bloods throughout so have a scan with them on 8 Jan. Also going to my own gp this week as my mum has told me to  

How's everyone else? x


----------



## ginger79

Hi Irishflower, I'm good thanks... just impatient for scan day (Friday)!  Hope you've been in less pain today, good that your mum is sending you to your GP  x


----------



## star17

Irishflower - how lovely - It must have been amazing telling everyone.  Even if it was in public!!  

Ginger - hello!

Sweet_blss - you're very lovely. Take care xxx

Nicl - I hoe you are ok and bleeding has stopped.  Your mantra is good!

Hello and take care to everyone else xxx  I hope everyone is looking forward to a fab Christmas!


----------



## Wishingforbump

I'm ok thanks Ginger. Come to terms with the fact that 2012 will not be my year for a bfp xxx


----------



## ginger79

*Wishingforbump* - may be too early to give up hope just yet? When is your OTD? Has AF arrived? I can't remember how many days past transfer you are now? And what test are you using? Sorry for all the questions, just hoping this cycle isn't over for you yet... keeping everything crossed for you xxx


----------



## Ivfmamma

I've had cramps & bleeding all weekend  

well cramps I've had on & off for nearly a week. 

Then I had a bleed Wednesday which did stop & didnt come back until yesterday! 

I wiped yesterday afternoon & had blood & it was red then it was there all night even on a pad then it's pinkish / red this morning, I went to epau last night at my local hospital, 3 hours waiting to see a Dr who I couldn't understand at all !!! 

I had some bloods done (not had the result yet) & an internal examination, he said there was no blood up there at all (liar) I'd wiped blood 10 minutes before examination & wiped more blood straight after, so work that out? Is he thick as well as stupid?

He said you might be having an ectopic ....... I've got no tubes by the way!! So if so I'm just going to kill myself ! He said it could be on your ovary or cervix etc.. why say it to someone who's had 2 tubal pregnancys & has no tubes?!

Surely they shouldn't put the fear of god into me until absolutely sure! 

I've had some one sided aches & pains .... on the side I've just had a tube out (11 weeks ago) so could it be pain from surgery / scar tissue being aggravated?

Ohhhhh I don't know  

I've done another test today (not first morning urine either) & it's darker today than ever. Took 1 minute to show up as bold as brass! 

WTF  

I'm at Leeds tomorrow & ivfmamma wants answers    

FED UP!

xxxx


----------



## Ivfmamma

Hcg level results - yesterday (I was 11dp5dt yesterday) hcg was 174 

still bleeding, cramping eased a little.

Normal hcg or not? x


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

I think that's average ivf mumma as that was 16dpo 

Mine was 233 at 15dpo x


----------



## Wishingforbump

No af yet Ginger and otd is Thursday. I have no symptoms what so ever anymore. Not even af cramps xx oh n I've been using morrisons own hpts xx


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Wishing for bump - get superdrugs owns very sensitive and good! X


----------



## ginger79

*Wishingforbump* - I would recommend First Response. I tested with a Boots own test 6dp5dt - totally negative (but FR was positive). I didn't use a cheap test again until OTD (the one the hospital gave me) and second line was barely visible even then... If your OTD is not until Thursday and you've not got AF I reckon there's definitely still hope xxx   

*Ivfmamma* - poor you, sounds like you're having a stressful time  I hope the clinic gives you some answers and reassurance tomorrow. I'm afraid I don't know anything about hcg levels as I haven't had any bloods done (despite my best efforts to get someone to test me!) xx


----------



## Wishingforbump

The pesseries can keep af away can't they? I'm still using them just incase lol xx


----------



## ginger79

Yes they can but they don't always!

Got to look on the positive side until proven otherwise 

xx


----------



## star17

Wishingforbump - there is defo still room for hope!  I also second first response - as they are much better earlier.  The cheapo ones are good for later on for reassurance!.  

Ivfmamma - how horrid.  I hope you are OK.  Your HCG levels sound great - there is info on what ranges are seen by pregnant ladies on the betabase.info website.  I found it very useful.

Take care all xxx


----------



## Wishingforbump

Hmmmmmmm I may invest in one for Thursday xx


----------



## star17

Wishingforbump - I will keep everything crossed for you xxx


----------



## NicL

hello ladies

wishingforbump -   that it turns around for you and you get your bfp on thursday

ivfmamma -   its horrible isn't it when you bleed. As much as you want to be positive and tell yourself it is quite common (at my first scan the sonographer said 50% of the ladies she sees have had a bleed), its so hard to be rational - especially when you have a moron doctor telling you things like that (oh and i may have typed moron but i am thinking much much worse words but i dont want to get booted of ff!). Let us know how you have got on and really hope that it turns out to be nothing.


----------



## helsbels40

Not been posting much but secretly stalking the page. Congrat Irish flower. Hang on in there wishing for a bump.

AFM ,OTD today and its a BFP .


----------



## ginger79

Congrats Helsbels that's fantastic news!! xx


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

congrats helsbels xx


----------



## Ivfmamma

On Saturday I did a clearblue digi it said pregnant 1-2

Today I've done another on my otd day it said pregnant 2-3 so it's changed in 3 days (just on the way to clinic now for official blood test etc..)

Congrats helsbels 

X


----------



## ginger79

That's great news ivfmamma!  Good luck at the clinic x


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Ivf mumma let us no blood result  x


----------



## charlene666

Hey.sounds like a few congrats are in order! Sorry I've not been round much, gone all out for job hunting as getting desperate money wise so had interview yesterday for a job I did 7 yrs ago.fingers crossed.i didn't start FET yet, I don't wanna be stressing about it over Xmas so gonna wait til after and go from there.hope ur all well.x


----------



## irishflower

Brilliant news *helsbels*, many, many congratulations!


----------



## mross

Hi Ladies,

Another 3 day wipe out migraine so been offline and throwing up and crying!  But thankfully coming out of migraine now however sickness is ever present but im  not moaning about that!

IVFmama - you KNOW what im going to say don't you lol!  You are going to be fine!!!!!!!  Its totally normal to bleed, obviously its not always a good outcome but generally it is, I would say that the fact that the doctors gave you an internal and couldn't find the bleed is amazing sign!  What he would have meant I think is that he couldn't find lots of blood anywhere, so don't worry.  The clearblue going up is a fantastic sign.  Lets see what they say today, and my goodness I know why your worried, I was a mess, but I think you will be ok. xxxxxxx

Hels - Woop woop on BFP!!! Sending you a big  

Charlene - Lovely to hear from you, glad your getting through everything and sounding strong xxxxx

afm - 7 weeks 1 day, reassurance scan tomorrow and hoping all ok.  Pregnancy hormones sending me a bit yukky, having full blown migrains and sleeping a lot and incredibly anxious which I think is the hormones.  All in all doing ok.  Sending you all love and cuddles xxxx


----------



## Ivfmamma

Pregnancy confirmed today at the clinic, no bloods required now, just been booked for my 7 week pregnancy scan on new years eve! I'll be 6.5 weeks actually, not 7 weeks. Nurse just calls it your 7 week scan, I'm still cramping & have niggly little awkward like pains down below which are quite worrying, bleeding has seemed to stop since yesterday (thank fully) just hope I have an uneventful time as can't cope with any more losses xx


----------



## Ivfmamma

Mross if I ask you something will you answer me honestly, I know you will anyway but I dont want you to just say what I want to hear to settle my nerves, although i know you'd be straight with me anyway  

(I'm asking you as you've been through exactly the same as me.)

Do you get pains in 1 side? Lower down... like little pains & aches etc.. kind of a bit familiar to the ectopics?

I'm not saying this is ectopic but am wondering if it's normal or not? 

Don't get me wrong it's not horrific or anything & I'm probably feeling it more bcos I'm anxious!

I just keep thinking hmmm this seems a bit similar to my pains from ectopics 

Also bare in mind I had laparoscopy surgery 11 weeks ago to remove my left tube & that's sort of the side I'm achey etc..

Just scares me that's all, best of luck tomorrow mross xxx 

(Thanks for letting me bug you by the way)


----------



## star17

Ivfmamma - I know I am not mross, but do you think it could be your ovary?  I mentioned to my scan lady that I had some pain there, she looked at my ovary on the scan and it is still huge from the drugs.  She said that could well be the reason for some aches or twinges.  (of course she then said, but of course be aware of ectopics!). I hope it is cause that is very normal!


----------



## Feelinglucky

Hi everyone!!

Ive been awol for a while after my bfn, but had a call today to start my pill again ready for round 2!!

Hope your all well, ive been poppin in now and again but not posted for a while. Congrats on all the bfp's  

Well anyway i had no hope for round 1 but am really hopeful for round 2, which im hoping is a good sign, im not sure when treatment dr etc will start but nice to know ill b bk soon!!any idea where everyone else has gone?? 

xxx


----------



## star17

Woohoo - welcome back feelinglucky - really pleased to have you back and wishing you loads of luck!!

Helsbels - congrats!!!


----------



## Feelinglucky

Thanks star   hope your doing well xxx


----------



## star17

Good thanks!  I am really looking forward to a trip to the spa this weekend with my lvely family followed by Xmas!!


----------



## ginger79

*Ivfmamma* - glad all ok, what an exciting New Year's you will have after seeing your little embie on the screen! x

*Mross *- sorry to hear you've been suffering  - good luck for your scan tomorrow, exciting stuff!! x

*charlene* - have a great Christmas and good luck with the job hunting! Wishing you all the best for your FET in the New Year x

*Feelinglucky* - nice to see you back on here, great that you're feeling so positive, here's hoping 2013 is the year for all of us!

I think people have probably moved over to other threads or are having a break from FF? There are various threads eg for people with BFNs/Waiting for next cycles - or BFPs/Waiting for early scans&#8230; I haven't really got to grips with everything on here!

Not to sound too stalker-ish (!) but you can click on people's names (e.g. from previous pages of this thread) and then click to view their posts - so if you're looking for someone you should be able to find them 

Hi *Star* and anyone else still reading. Nothing much to report for me&#8230; have started feeling a bit sick and am still feeling faint regularly so hoping that's a good sign but sometimes I wonder if it's all in my head  Only 3 more sleeps until my scan! xxx


----------



## Feelinglucky

Thanks ginger, does sound slightly stalkerish  

Hope your well xx

Glad your ok star, have a lovely spa trip   and xmas!!

Im glad treatment will b restarting after xmas, i need the break. 

Right then who do i fancy stalking ginger style....... X


----------



## irishflower

Welcome back feelinglucky! GLad to hear you'll be starting again soon and are feeling positive  

Good luck for scan mross!

I've started to feel very mild nausea yesterday and today ginger...seems to be at night and first thing. Invested in some fancy cheese and crackers today from m&s to try and keep it at bay   might just be the ohss though!


----------



## ginger79

Hahaha *Feelinglucky!* To be fair I haven't really been stalking people (honest!) it's just I have a memory like a sieve at the moment and sometimes I've got confused with where people are at and wanted to read back on a couple of posts to make sure I'm up to date on their news  xx

*Irishflower* I seem to feel sick more in the morning and if I've gone too long (like more than 3 hours!) without eating... I'm assuming you're being careful with your cheeses or are you just having whatever you fancy? I am already really missing runny eggs and nice cheese... not complaining obviously because I'm over the moon, but I hadn't really considered the non-booze things I would miss when pregnant. Although I've just read somewhere you're not supposed to have feta even and there was feta in my pasta salad from lunch today... whoops!


----------



## irishflower

Yeah, just hard cheeses that I know are ok. I read somewhere that feta was ok...? Hate runny eggs so at least I don't have that problem!


----------



## Sweet_bliss

Hi Ladies,

Sorry for not being around the last few days. Been busy Christmas shopping and baking cookies so by the end of the day i'm so exhausted I just can't get myself to get to my pc and write. 

Wishingforbump ~ don't give up hope just yet. As the ladies have mentioned before some don't get a BFP until their actual OTD. Wishing you the best of luck for you test tomorrow.  

Helsbels Congrats on you BFP. you must be over the moon    wishing you a healthy and happy pregnancy.

Ivfmamma So happy for you BFP. You must be so excited for you first scan.  

Feelinglucky ~ Welcome back. Praying that your next cycle with bring you everything you wish for. Its great that you are looking at the next cycle with a positive attitude.  

Star ~ Enjoy your spa day 

Mross ~ How are you feeling? And how did you scan go?  

Ginger ~ Good Luck with your scan.  

Irishflower ~ With my first pregnancy I had nausea/vomiting only in the morning waking up and at night before bed then I would feel great the rest of the day. This time around my nausea is not daily but when it hits me it is all day long and I can't even think about a single piece of food because that just sends me into a dry heaving! 

AFM : I've just been tired and my Morning sickness is only on some days but as I mentioned in my note to Irishflower when I do get hit with morning sickness its an all day event. I'm starting to show even though i'm only 8 weeks pregnant today but carrying twins I guess I have to expect to get huge fast. (not that i'm complaining) but now its getting hard to hide it from people. We don't want to tell everyone until we pass our 3 month mark so baggy clothes it is for a few weeks  . 

Spent the whole day yesterday baking Christmas cookies with mom. Oh how I love Christmas time especially this year because my daughter is at an age where she get excited about x-mas. She can't stop talking about Santa . 

I hope I didn't forget anyone and if I did sorry. Hope all you ladies are doing well.

xxx


----------



## mross

Morning beautiful ladies!

IVFmama - Honest answer....YES!  I had surgery for ectopic in November last year that took forever to heal, second surgery for second ectopic was May this year and because they messed it up I had a third surgery in July this year, so similar to you.  I STILL have pains hun, I have massive twinges as if my ovary is going to fall  off and I had massive one sided cramps just like the ectopic, I actually convinced myself it was ectopic until I saw the baby in the right place!!!!!!  Its all very normal, im having cramps in my lower abdomen and every other day I go "****, im miscarrying"....nurses told me its just the uterus stretching and your ovaries and insides will all be still inflamed, my ovaries are massive still!!!  They should tell us these things but I think they forget!  Im so glad you had your pregnancy confirmed!!!!  Im also very glad the bleeding stopped!!!

Sweetbliss - awww bless you, mornig sickness is the pits!  Poor you.  They told me today to keep my carbs up that really helps, so Im eating a cheese and tomato sandwhich just now!  That, tonnes of ginger beer and dry crackers.  Are you actually being sick or just the dry heave?  I dry heave all day lol! xxxx


Feelinglucky - soooo proud of you, sooo lovely to see you back and getting on to the next round, very brave girl!  Im sooo sure this is going to work for you hunny xxxxxxx

AFM- Wow - went for final ivf clinic scan today and im not 7 weeks at all...im 8 weeks!  I was dating from transfer  whereas its from egg collection! lol!  So excited ive reached 8 weeks and didn't even know!  My bean is huge and little heartbeat is flickering away beautifully!  Have daily sicky yuk feeling but wow my boobies are page 3 size!!!  I ran across the road to my car earlier and nearly passed out with the pain in them from moving them!!!  I love it!  Sending you all lots of love and xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ginger79

Hi everyone

Just a quick note to say congrats on your scan *mross* - what a fantastic day! I'm not far behind you then as I will be 8 weeks Friday 

And good luck *Wishingforbump* - thinking of you and keeping everything crossed for a good result tomorrow   

xxx


----------



## Sweet_bliss

Good Morning Ladies,

Mross - Congrats on your scan. you must me soo happy. Mine is on Sunday and I can't wait. Praying both beans are strong. I'm also just dry heaving. except yesterday where some stomach acid made its way up   not the greatest feeling in the world. I find that if I don't allow myself to get hungry then it keeps the morning sickness mild. but the problem is sometimes even staring at a clean plate makes me want to gag.   

Wishingforbump - Did you test? praying for good news   

Have a nice day ladies.

xxx


----------



## star17

Morning all.  Good luck with your test wishingforbump. xxx

Have a nice day all.


----------



## Wishingforbump

Hi girls. Tested this morning and it's a bfn for me. Thank you all for asking and I hope you ladies with bfps have a comfy and healthy 9 months xxxx


----------



## Sweet_bliss

Oh wishingforbump im so sorry for you bfn.


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

I'm very sorry xx



Wishingforbump said:


> Hi girls. Tested this morning and it's a bfn for me. Thank you all for asking and I hope you ladies with bfps have a comfy and healthy 9 months xxxx


----------



## star17

So sorry wishingforbump - big hugs xxx


----------



## irishflower

So sorry to hear your news *wishing*, hope you're ok and that the new year brings you better luck x


----------



## Feelinglucky

Sorry to hear your news wishingforabump   know all to well how it feels xx

Thanks everyone for your welcome back messages, made feel special  

Had my pill through the post yesterday, and a mini heart attack when i read my signature and realised i only took it for 2 weeks b4 i dr last time!! Have to start on the 2nd day of af, scary or what!!!


----------



## NicL

hi everyone

nice to see you back *feeling lucky* and lots of luck for the next round of treatment

*helsbels* congrats on your bfp! Amazing news!

*wishingforbump* - so sorry love. Was so hoping that it would change for you. Stay strong, give your self time to get your head straight an look after yourself sweetie.

*mross* - woop woop!!! Was thinking that you must be further than you said you were cos i know your further ahead than me but i know some clinics do use ET date rather than EC.

*ginger* think you are scanning tomorrow? Good luck sure it will all be fine and you'l lsee your lovely bubba!

ivfmamma, sweet bliss, star, irishflower and everyone else - hope you are all well.

AFM still spotting brown blood/ discharge though it seem to be getting less (hope i am not tempting fate by saying that!). It is still a bit worrying even though i know its not always bad.

Spoke to my GP today as i had my bloods done last week for thyroid and as predicted its gone mental and is massively underactive again so increasing my meds (i actually started increasing last week because i knew it would have dropped due to the pregnancy).

I find it quite worrying though that the gp didn't really know what to do - kept asking what the clinic thought. Surely not every woman with an underactive thyroid is going through fertility treatment - i ended up telling him to refer me to the endocrinologist at the hospital which he is doing. The thing is that if untreated it can cause miscarriage, learning difficulties, low blood pressure, pre-eclampsia - yet they act like there is nothing to worry about. Grrrr!!! Sorry for the rant but it makes me really mad.


----------



## Ivfmamma

Nic - when's your scan? I've been spotting a bit well not since Tuesday now (hopefully it stays away) my mum has to take levothyroxine everyday for her thyroid xx 

Irishflower - how are your cramps? I'm still getting them & odd random twinges are you the same? xx 

Right it's either star or ginger who has there scan tomorrow & I can't remember which of you it is!! Excuse my utter stupidness but I've got a lot on my mind as you know, just wanted to wish you well & can't wait for the update on little baby xx

Mross - glad your little angel is doing well, each twinge I get down in the ectopic region I instantly think of you & your baby in the right place! lol xx

Hi Charlene - hope your well xx 

Ella's mummy - how are you, hope your still reading xx 

Helsbels - how are you feeling? xx 

Wishing for bump - so sorry it's not your time, but it will come xx 

Amy - not long until your scan  xx 

Feeling lucky - glad your back, round 2 before you know it! Least you know what your expecting this time hey xx 

Anyone I've missed - so sorry xxxx 

Afm - just waiting for a chicken kebab to be delivered am starving! Going to watch eastenders on catch up & see which branning brother kats been having! Poor Alfie!

Pregnant ladies - can you all reassure me that period cramps or similar to period cramps & odd twinges & twangs of pain are normal? Anyone else feel or felt it? Thanks xx


----------



## mross

Evening lovely ladies!

Wishingforbump - Im so so sorry to hear your news hun    Its horrible.  Have you decided what you are going to do yet or are you going to just try to enjoy Christmas and new year and then decide?? xx

Nicl - Poor poor you - you sound like your having a nightmare with your thyroid.  Well done for making sure you get a specialist. 

IVFmama - You keep thinking that my love, there is no way that little un is anywhere other than your uterus! xxx

Ginger - Soooo excited for your scan tomorrow !  Cant wait to hear your news! xx

Sweetbliss - Hmmm, my dry heaving gone through roof today so I bought those wrist bands for travel sick.....seem to have calmed it down lots....they are £8 but think worth it, plus you look like 80s fitness freak with them on lol 

AFM - Headaches headaches headaches and anxiety and queasiness all the time but then I remember its cos im making a baby and im fine!!!  Got my new M&S bras today very impressed my boobies are 34C!!!  Got shouted at for wearing underwire bras and wow the comfort in these cotton bras is like going for a spa lol, driving to Edinburgh tomorrow to see family and friends for Christmas but taking laptop to speak to all my girlies.

xxxx


----------



## ginger79

Ivfmamma don't worry I had exactly the same. Has got less frequent but still get it sometimes.

Wishingforbump I am so sorry was really hoping things would turn around for you, am thinking of you. Hope you can have a break and enjoy some Christmas drinks xxx

It is me scanning tomorrow. Now it's finally here I am scared!

Love to all xxx


----------



## irishflower

Hi *ivfmamma*, I'm sure all those twinges are perfectly normal. I'm still quite crampy but think a lot of it is due to the ohss as I still have it fairly badly.

Good luck for your scan tomorrow *ginger*...will be thinking of you!

Afm, lovely hubby got me a voucher for my favourite spa last week so I treated myself to a very relaxing facial today. Had to Google furiously first to check which treatments are safe during pregnancy  is anyone else like that? I'm usually quite healthy anyway when it comes to food etc, I love cooking and make most things from scratch so I know what's in them, but find myself checking if every wee thing, herbs, spices etc are safe! Will drive myself crazy if I carry on like this!


----------



## NicL

ivfmamna next scan on new years eve. will be 8+5. No spotting today. Praying that's it. Just trying to focus on the lovely heartbeat seen last week. 

night night ladies x


----------



## ginger79

*NicL* that's good news, yes focus on the lovely heartbeat! Also, just saw your previous post, I don't blame you ranting - good job you know what's what! 

Night all xx


----------



## star17

Hello all.  Very tired after a lovely evening out where all of my friends knew (as I wasn't drinking and it was a bt of a sesh!), but no-one said a word!!  

I just wanted to pop on quickly and say good luck tomorrow ginger!  So excited for you - hope it goes well!!

Love to all xxx


----------



## Ivfmamma

Nic I scan on New Year's Eve too!  

Ginger - goooooooooood luck !!!!!!! Identical twins  

(I'm a fortune teller!) x


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Ginger - good luck for ur scan x


----------



## star17

Ginger - any news?!  thinking of you xxx


----------



## ginger79

Thanks girls! Waiting to go in... x x


----------



## ginger79

Finally I've got a chance to sneak on here quickly (went back to the office after scan/lunch and been stuck in meetings)... it's good news!  Lovely strong little heartbeat and measuring within the right range!  My print out says 8 weeks 0 days which is what I am exactly but I just noticed on the scan picture itself it says 7w5d (1.44cm).  In any case, they were happy - they've discharged me and told me to stop taking my pessaries - wow I can't believe this is actually really happening!! xxx


----------



## star17

Fab news Ginger!  So pleased for you.  Woohoo!!


----------



## irishflower

Brilliant Ginger....I'm sure it was so exciting, and a huge relief!

As my clinic was private I went to my gp today to get the nhs antenatal ball rolling and came away from it very excited! Have my first midwife appointment next week and was given a wee book full of information...head was spinning after reading it   ! 
Hubby's Christmas do tonight so I've rented a film and plan on lying up all night! X


----------



## NicL

yay ginger fab news!

irishflower my Dh is on his work do tonight to. have a stack of mags and gonna have tinned tomatoes on toast in a bit for my dinner with a big cup of tea. rock and roll!

Nausea kicking  in today a little. Hoping a good sign! Could sleep on a washing line now. Am jiggered! On ore blood today either.

Found out last night my bro and dp are expecting! They are a week ahead of us. Just hoping it all works for both of us. Will be hard if it doesn't. Dead exciting tho!


----------



## irishflower

Enjoy nic-mine is an m&s oven pizza washed down with a glass of appletizer   that will be lovely having two babies in the family so close together!


----------



## Ivfmamma

My oh is in Liverpool tomorrow to watch the match so I'm off to town to get last few Xmas bits coming home too wrap it all & chilling out with a film.

Irish - I don't book into see midwife until I've had first scan at ivf clinic which is 10 days away, do you think the times going quick? I think this past few days has flown by! Just hope it continues too fly.

Ginger - excellent news! I resigned as fortune tell this afternoon btw lol  

Afm - I'm still bit crampy & twingey, don't have many symptoms yet though, can't wait until I feel sick etc.... 

Hope everyone is ok, im just off to make hot chocolate & go to bed x


----------



## ginger79

Thanks everyone for the congrats!

Haha ivfmamma, I have to say I'm very happy with just the one 

Hope you're all well?  I had a killer headache yesterday but am just about recovering.  A lazy day today before we start visiting our families for Christmas. 

Have a good weekend all xxx


----------



## irishflower

Enjoy visiting your families ginger!

My first appointment with midwife is slightly earlier than usual ivfmamma as the clinic is on Thursday afternoons and I work quite a bit away from where I live so doctor thought it would be better to book me in whilst my work is closed for Christmas so I don't have to take an afternoon off to go.

Some good news...my ohss is finally disappearing! Tummy has shrunk lots and I'm not in pain any more. Hadn't realised quite how much pain I was in until it's no longer there! Also starting to sleep at night...haven't slept properly in weeks as I just couldn't get comfortable with it. So phew for that!

Hope you're all having a nice weekend x


----------



## ginger79

That's great news Irishflower! X


----------



## Sweet_bliss

Sorry I've disappeared again for a few days. I've just read so much sad news on some of the other threads that is was making me really anxious about my 8 weeks scan which was today.

Forgive me I know I'm forgetting some of you ladies in the personal messages but so much has happened since I was on the last time.

Irishflower ~ thats great. glad you are feeling better  

NicL ~ congrats to your brother and his partner. 3 years ago my sister in law and I got pregnant at the same time too (I was 2 weeks ahead) and all turned out great. Its nice to have 2 little ones in the family that are the same age.  that all works out well for both of you  

Ginger ~ that is great news about your scan Congrats... Hope your headache has gone away now. 

Ivfmamma ~ Hope the cramping will soon go away. I'm sure you can't wait for you first scan  

afm ~ 8 week scan today was so nervous ( i'm sure my heart rate was through the roof before the scan). All came out great saw my 2 little Angels. Heard the heartbeat as well. such an incredible feeling to hear those tiny hearts. My last appointment with my IVF clinic will be on the 23rd of Jan (12 weeks scan). My dr told me to start looking for a OB/GYN now that will follow me throughout my pregnancy. I'll be on crinone until i'm 12 weeks along. 

Wishing you all a Merry Christmas . Hope you all have a wonderful time 
xxx


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Sweet bliss - that's great! I have mine in the morning I'm so nervous x


----------



## Sweet_bliss

Thanks Amy. Wishing you the best of luck for tomorrow


----------



## irishflower

That's great sweetbliss...I'm sure such a relief for you!

good luck for tomorrow amy


----------



## ginger79

Sweet bliss I know what you mean about the sad news, I was really nervous about my scan too!  Really glad yours went well xx

Amy good luck for tomorrow xx 

Star if you're still reading this thread good luck for tomorrow too I'm sure all will be fine! xx

Love to everyone else xx


----------



## Ivfmamma

I have a scan tomorrow (5w 3d) really nervous! 

Epau booked me in for the morning & I didn't want too refuse the scan!

Hcg levels yesterday were 1400, they were 174 last Sunday so 6 days later they had gone up to 1400.

I'm not expecting too see much tomorrow but I really want to see the gestational sac as it will settle my mind that I don't have another freak ectopic on my hands. Apparently gestational sacs are usually visible by 5 weeks so we will soon see 

I'm having palpitations thinking of the morning xx 

Congrats sweet bliss xx

Good luck Amy x x


----------



## ginger79

Wow lots happening tomorrow, good luck Ivfmamma! Will be good for you to get some reassurance then you can relax and enjoy Christmas! Let us know how you get on xx


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

thanks for the good luck messages and bubble blowing xx


----------



## star17

Hey all.  Sorry for not being around so much.  I went to a spa for a few days and no Internet!  Felt like someone had cut off my arm!

Ginger - I am still here!  Thanks for saying hi.  I hope you have alobely Xmas with your families.

Irishflower - I am glad to hear you are finally feeling better!  

Ivfmamma - I read on the other thread that your scan was good - so pleased for you!

Sweet_bliss - congrats on your scan.  Brilliant news.

Amy - hope your scan was good.

Hello to everyone else, hope all is good.

Not such good news for me.  Scan today showed no growth since last time.  Still a slight heartbeat, therefore waiting another week, but unfortunately the Doc is not holding out much hope.  Big fat boo.  Am at home with my family and everyone is being lovely, but I feel bad for giving bad news at Xmas and just feel like hibernating!  Anyway, sorry to bring bad news to our thread - can someone else post something positive to balance it out!!

I hope you all have a lovely Xmas. xxx


----------



## charlene666

Hello girls, what a hectic week! Can finally relax! I just wanted to wish u all a very merry Christmas and a happy new year. Take care. Speak to u In the new year!


----------



## Ivfmamma

Awww star   what is baby measuring at now? & what should your little angel be measuring at? 

Don't apologise for bringing bad news onto the thread, were all here for you. 

Don't babys have time to catch up in growth if there a few days behind? Or is the concern more that bubs hasn't grown since last scan? Xxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hello Ladies,

Star thinking of you    

and to also say



to each and every one of you, may all your dreams come true in 2013

Donna


----------



## Ivfmamma

Merry Xmas Donna


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Star - sorry to hear that hope your ok xx

AFM - scan went brilliant measuring right on time. 7mm long with a lovely strong heartbeat x


----------



## star17

Ivfmamma and Donna - thank you both.  Ivfmamma - the measurement was a touch over 6 weeks when it should be 8.  I think measurements can vary, but not by that much unfortunately and the fact it hasn't grown doesn't help.  They were very lovely, but basically said it doesn't look good, doc said pretty much no chance and lovely scan lady said sometimes miracles happen!  Very sad.  But, I will try again.


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Star - what were the measurements this time and last time? X


----------



## ginger79

Oh Star I'm so sorry to see your news how awful, I can't imagine how you must be feeling.  Keeping everything crossed for your miracle xxx


----------



## star17

Thanks Amy and Ginger.  Amy, it measured 6 weeks 3 days last time and 6 weeks 2 days this time (diff angle).  Not sure on the actual mm.


----------



## NicL

star am so so sorry to hear your sad news. Really hope your little one catches up. Thinking of you x


----------



## star17

I hope I didn't kill off this thread with my news!  I hope everyone is well and had a lovely Xmas.  How are you all?

So I had another scan this morning expecting to see no heartbeat, but my little miracle is still there!  Not really sure what to think as it is still measuring 6 weeks (so no growth), but the heartbeat is stronger and the Doctor said it might just be a small baby.  (Same doctor who pretty much said last week that it was game over).  Obviously it doesn't look brilliant, but still in with a chance!  Massive finger crossing going on here after a pretty grim week.  Maybe it was the glass of mulled wine on Xmas day working its magic - definitely takes after me!  

Doctor said he had seen this once before in 1989 when the baby always measured behind and ended up being fine (small at birth, but grew!).  So you never know....!

Hope you are all well.  Thank you all for being so lovely last week.  Massive Happy New Year to everyone

xxx


----------



## ginger79

Star I'm sure you didn't kill the thread, it probably just came to a natural halt post-treatment and with Christmas  

Just replied to you on the other thread, really pleased to see your news!  

Happy NYE everyone and good luck for 2013 - let's hope it's a year filled with BFPs, happy, healthy pregnancies and babies!

xxx


----------



## Feelinglucky

Hello ladies, hope you've all had a lovely xmas xx

Star - got fingers crossed for u xxx

Afm - still waiting for af to turn up so i can start the pill ready for round 2, i'm now 3 days late, which is bloody typical!! 

Hope you all have a lovely alcohol free new year, ill have a glass for u


----------



## Ivfmamma

Game over for me.

Scan today showed small gestational sac still measuring 5 days behind, abnormal large yolk sac, small fetal pole only measuring 1mm & no fetal cardiac activity. 

Dr said missed misscarraige & to return in 7 days for final scan then ill have a choice of d&c or medical management (tablet)

I can't even be bothered to put into words how I feel, I'm so angry life has dealt me a third evil blow, I won't be back on here for a while as I need to get my life sorted & start on this road again next year.

I hope you all have happy & healthy pregnancys. Good luck ladies x

Bye for now x


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

Ivf mumma - I just PM u my darling before I see this post! I am gutted for you I honestly am!  this has made me sad. I'm praying things change next week xxx


----------



## ginger79

Ivfmamma I'm so sorry  

Take care and best of luck for your next cycle xx


----------



## NicL

ivfmamma so sad for you. Am in same boat sadly. No heartbeat today and bean not grown since 6 week scan. So unbelievably sad :-(. am now waiting for natural miscarriage or d and c next week if that doesn't happen. There are no words x


----------



## irishflower

oh nicl and ivfmamma, so very sorry for you both. take care x


----------



## ginger79

NicL so sorry to see your news   

Thinking of you xx


----------



## star17

Ivfmamma and Nicl - so sorry to hear your news.  Take care of yourselves and I hope 2013 brings better news.


----------



## Feelinglucky

Ivfmamma and nicl - so sad, thinking of u ladies xxx


----------



## Sweet_bliss

Star ~ glad to hear you little one is hanging in there. Praying for you  

IVFmamma  & Nicl~ I'm so so sorry for your loss. Nothing I can say will ease your pain. I pray that 2013 will bring you the baby you so long for. Life really isnt fair sometimes.  

xxx


----------



## mross

Hi lovely ladies,

Been away for xmas and new year and just back and catching up over last 4/5 pages.

Oh IVFMamam and Nicl..........My heart is breaking for you both.  Such a tragic blow, to give you so much hope and take it away I feel sick for you both, im so so so so sorry, its going to take time to get over this, its been a long long road, im just so sorry for you girls and sending you all the love and strength in the world.    

Star - Oh your little angel sounds like a fighter, im     for you hunny, stay positive and strong, its not easy. xxx

We are both good and looking forward to the year ahead, little bean still in there but never take anything for granted as its so easy to be taken away as so many ladies here have experienced.  xxxxx


----------



## ginger79

*mross * great to hear from you I'd been wondering how you were, really glad everything is going well  x


----------



## irishflower

yeah, great to hear from you mross!


----------



## star17

Hey mross - lovely to have you back!!


----------



## Sweet_bliss

Mross ~ was wondering what happened to you. Hope you had a wonderful Vacation.


----------



## charlene666

Hello all. I hope u are all well. I've just started a part time driving job,delivering car parts. Love it! I had the job 7 years ago so much easier second time round! Been weird cos I've had to learn to pick things up again. Most challenging thing I've picked up I'm two years is my daughter! I'll pop in soon to check on u all.x


----------



## star17

Hey Charlene - congrats on the new job and hello!!


----------



## charlene666

Hello star hunni lol I hear congrats are in order to you my lovely! X


----------



## Martha Moo

Hello Ladies

Just a quick post from me ........

As this board is for Treatment and you have now completed your treatment, i will be closing this thread shortly

Big hugs going to those whose dreams havent come true and i wish you well on your forward journeys

To those with successful outcomes, there is a wonderful community withing the Pregnancy and Parenting After Infertility Section, including Pregnancy Clubs, Pregnancy Chat and more.

I will post some links tomorrow respectively for the threads appropriate for each situation

Wishing you all well and dreams coming true

Donna

Links ........
For Ladies with negative results  
CLICK HERE

For the Ladies who have had Chemical PG/M/C  
CLICK HERE

BFP Ladies
Pregnancy Clubs ~ CLICK HERE
Pregnancy related Chat/Questions ~ CLICK HERE


----------

